#ubuntu-de 2011-07-18
<TheInfinity> blade: was hast du mit deiner hdd gemacht? Oo
<TheInfinity> blade: dann nimm die konsole. und mach bloss n backup
<blade> ne ne
<blade> keine sorge
<blade> ich hab hier ne externe festplatte von meiner freundin
<blade> sie hat einen mac daher ist es sinnvoll einen formatierung drauf zu machen 
<blade> wo sie keine probleme hat
<blade> und sie benutzt nur mac
<blade> daher wollte ich diese formatierung
<TheInfinity> blade: nutz fat32.
<TheInfinity> blade: hfs+ und linux ist n krampf
<blade> sie wollte aber hfs+
<blade> oh je
<TheInfinity> blade: ich sitze hier selbst an nem mac. glaub mir, das willst du nicht :)
<TheInfinity> blade: sämtliche hfs+ partitionen sind bei mir unter linux read only
<blade> also die festplatte ist ganz neu
<TheInfinity> blade: mit schreiben gibts nur probleme
<blade> ach so
<blade> ich will sie auch nicht benutzen
<TheInfinity> blade: wenn die hdd nur am mac verwendet wird - nimm den mac zum formatieren
<blade> ok hab ich mac genommen
<TheInfinity> Dienstprogramme -> Festplattendienstprogramm -> dort die hdd plattmachen
<blade> dann hab ich hfs+ genommen für partit.
<blade> ok mach ich nochmal
<TheInfinity> blade: also nicht nur formatieren, sondern im dienstprogramm die partition komplett neu anlegen.
<blade> partition als hfs+
<TheInfinity> hdd auswählen -> partitionieren -> 1 partition auswählen -> Mac OS Extended (Journaled) einstellen -> anwenden klicken
<TheInfinity> -> voila
<TheInfinity> (jetzt gibts schon mac suport im ubuntu channel ... das gibts auch nur um die uhrzeit ;) )
<blade> loool ja danke
<blade> das hat nicht mal ne sekunde gedauert die partitionierung
<TheInfinity> ist normal
<blade> das wars dann
<TheInfinity> und vergiss die hdd nu unter linux.
<TheInfinity> wenn du größere hdds hast ist ironischerweise ausgerechnet ntfs das dateisystem der wahl
<blade> ach so ok
<blade> aber egal was ich mach es steht da patitionstyp: unbenutzte Patition
<blade> TheInfinity, ich denke es hat doch nicht funktioniert
<TheInfinity> blade: was machst du da? Oo
<blade> sorry wirklich nichts
<blade> ich versuche mit der laufwerkverwaltung 
<TheInfinity> blade: hast die hdd an dem mac gelassen?
<blade> nein
<TheInfinity> ...
<blade> ich hab es noch nicht getestet mit dem mac
<blade> ich habs an meinem linux dran
<TheInfinity> blade: wie gesagt. vergiss hfs+ unter linux. :)
<TheInfinity> blade: du kannst es formatieren, das nutzen danach ist n krampf.
<blade> nein was ich wissen wollte ist 
<blade> ich habe es als mac formatiert
<blade> und eine partition als hfs+ erstellt 
<blade> doch diese hat nicht mal ne sekunde gedauert und es steht da Partition: unbenutzt
<blade> ist es trotzdem vollendet?
<TheInfinity> blade: apple verwendet mittlerweile mbr + mac hybrid.
<TheInfinity> blade: das unterstützt linux aber nicht
<TheInfinity> blade: du musst es eh unter os-x nochmal komplett neu initialisieren.
<blade> ok ich werde es morgen machen wenn ich bei ihr bin
<TheInfinity> blade: du kannst es zwar auch als DOS / mbr / wie auch immer man es verwenden will an n mac anschliessen. aber das ist eben eigentlich nur ne hilfslösung
<blade> TheInfinity,  ich danke dir sehr, wirklich super hilfe um die zeit
<blade> ich denke am besten formatiere ich es an einem mac direkt
<blade> ist besser und macht weniger probleme
<blade> nochmals vielen dank TheInfinity 
<blade> hast mir sehr geholfen
<blade> so ich geh ma schlafen, gute nacht 
<bullgard4> Natty enthält ein Verzeichnis /tmp/virtual-<username><6-digit_random_ID>. Es ist leer. Welche Aufgabe hat es?
<bullgard4_> Natty enthält ein Verzeichnis /tmp/virtual-<username><6-digit_random_ID>. Es ist leer. Welche Aufgabe hat es?
<joschi> bullgard4_: das ist ein temporäres verzeichnis für irgendein programm
<joschi> bullgard4_: über google lässt sich das programm sogar recht einfach herausfinden. es gibt bspw. einen debian bugreport zu just diesem verzeichnis und dass es nicht ordnungsgemäß aufgeräumt wird
<bullgard4_> Huch? War das e
<bullgard4_> Huch? War das die Antwort auf die Frage, welche Aufgabe das Verzeichnis /tmp/virtual-<username><6-digit_random_ID> hat?
<joschi> bullgard4_: ja
<fr00d> Moin!
<fr00d> Kann mir jemand sagen was dieser tracker-store macht? Der verbrät furchtbar viel CPU Zeit.
<hdp> google("tracker-store") -> ersten Treffer anklicken.
<fr00d> hdp: Danke
<Imo> hallo, ich benutze pam-mysql für cyrus. Ich habe jetzt eine MySQL tabelle mit USER und PASSWORT. Ist das möglich das der den USER im klartext ausliest und das PASSWORT als Hashwert? 
<joschi> Imo: ja, siehe http://pam-mysql.sourceforge.net/Documentation/package-readme.php
<Imo> joschi, darf ich doch noch mal dazu was fragen?
<TheInfinity> ,mf? joschi
<shetlandpony> joschi: Das ist eine Metafrage! => http://metafrage.de/ [metafrage]
<TheInfinity> bzw wher ...
<TheInfinity> *eher
<TheInfinity> ,frag? Imo
<shetlandpony> Imo: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<kempo> hab nen bluetooth headset über den usb bluetooth dongle. wie kann ich jetzt die komplette soundausgabe über dieses device ausgeben?
<hdp> Headset in der Soundkonfiguration auswählen.
<kempo> hdp: kann ich nicht
<kempo> erscheint dort nicht
<hdp> Dann solltest du mal prüfen, wieso dem so ist.
<hdp> Ansonsten ist es einfach ein weiteres Ausgabegerät in den Soundeinstellungen.
<Imo> in der imap pam.d conf gibts ja auth und account was man angeben muss. hier mal meine conf http://pastebin.com/0d6DgHVF wozu ist auth und account da? ich denke mal auth ist für das passwort und account für den usernamen da oder?
<Imo> habs hinbekommen ;) 
<bullgard4_> "E: Sperren des Administrationsverzeichnisses (/var/lib/dpkg/) nicht möglich, wird es vm anderen Prozess verwendet?" Wie kann ich prüfen, von welchem anderen Prozess dpkg verwendet wird?
<MrRagga> bullgard4: lsof /var/lib/dpkg
<bullgard4_> MrRagga: Das hatte ich meinem Freund am Telefon auch vorgeschlagen. Aber das Paket hat er nicht installiert. Wenn er es installieren will, dann kommt wieder diese Fehlermeldung: ""E: Sperren des Administrationsverzeichnisses (/var/lib/dpkg/) nicht möglich, wird es vm anderen Prozess verwendet?"
<k1l_> bullgard4: er soll einfach softwarecenter, synaptic, softwarequellen und oder das kde programm schliessen.
<k1l_> oder gdebi
<bullgard4_> Das habe ich ihm auch gesagt. Er behauptet, er habe kein weiteres Programm offen.
<k1l_> oder er hat sudo vergessen
<k1l_> (auf der konsole wenn er apt benutzt)
<bullgard4_> (Jetzt ist er einkaufen gegangen. Die Hilfe von entfernt werden wir heute abend fortsetzen.) --  Danke!
<saafii> morgen alle zusammen, ich brauch mal eure hilfe: was beteutet in etwa folgende aussage, die sich dauernd wiederholt von dmesg: "atl1c 0000:01:00.0: atl1c: eth0 NIC is Up<10Mbs Half Duplex>" (oder eben am ende etho is Down
<saafii> also ich weiss es hat mit der netzwerkkarte und warscheinlich was mit dem treiber zu tun... aber wie behebe ich das? das netzwerk bricht dauernd zusammen und connected irgendwann einfach nicht mehr...
<bullgard4_> saafii: Vielleicht hilft Dir http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7525735#post7525735
<xharx> wie kann ich eine flashspeicherkarte testen
<sdx23> xharx: Inwiefern "testen"?
<xharx> ob die korrekt arbeitet...
<xharx> hab mir ein aufnahmegerät gekauft, das leider gelegentlich abstürzt, wenn ich eien datei sichern möchte...
<xharx> vielleiicht liegts an der speicherkarte
<sdx23> Einfach reinstecken und sehen ob's funktioniert. dmesg ansehen. Das Dateisystem prüfen.
<xharx> nee, da sind keine fehler...
<xharx> kann ich denn dann sicher sein, dass so eine karte immer speichert, auch wenn sie defekte sektoren hat?
<sdx23> Der Controller nutzt Reserveblöcke wenn er auf defekte trifft. Es sei denn er ist kaputt.
<xharx> ok...
<xharx> dann ist vielleicht doch das gerät defekt...
<xharx> ich hatte mal einen defekten usb-stick, der las einige sektoren nicht aus.
<gruhstein>  /msg NickServ register felicipass1913 gruhlstein@c-base.org
<TheInfinity> gruhstein: sehr gut.
<LetoThe2nd> naja, fast gut.
<gruhstein> ja cool nur dass ich jetzt irgendwie irgentwas malwieder falsch gemacht habe :-)
<gruhstein> aber ich krieg das schon noch hin
<baccenfutter> gruhstein: da ist ein leerzeichen am anfang.
<baccenfutter> damit das nicht so leicht passiert, imemr erst '/query nickserv' und dann identifizieren
<gruhstein> thx habs gemerkt 
<baccenfutter> mach mal '/msg nickserv help set password'
<gruhstein> und geändert :-)
<baccenfutter> gut gut
<ivadnam> hallo, ich habe dateizugriff auf einen rechner via sftp - nun würde ich gerne ein verzeichnis auf dem entfernten rechner lokal symbolischem verlinken, geht das? falls ja, wie - mit nautilus habe ich es nicht hinbekommen und per cli krieg ich es nicht hin, weil ich das verzeichnis des entfernten rechners nicht kenne. 
<gruhstein> baccenfutter: NickServ	gruhstein is now registered to gruhlstein@c-base.org, with the password XXXXXXX
<baccenfutter> o7
<baccenfutter> ivadnam: symbolisch linken geht nicht bei sftp, aber du kannst das mit sshfs lokal mounten
<gruhstein> habe ein problem mit externem usb floppy LW
<baccenfutter> gruhstein: das problem liegt wo?
<gruhstein> kennt jemand ein howto != ubuntuusers.wiki
<ivadnam> baccenfutter, danke, ich schau mir das an
<gruhstein> baccenfutter: kann es mit fdisk -l sehen, bekomme es aber nicht gemounted
<gruhstein> baccenfutte: gparted kann es nicht partitionieren
<baccenfutter> gruhstein: hast du ein /dev/fd0 in deiner /etc/fstab?
<baccenfutter> gruhstein: bei floppys darf man einen hw-fehler auch nie ausschliessen ;)
<WvngFlg> hi
<WvngFlg> Kann mir jemand bei einem Maus Problem helfen?
<TheInfinity> ,frag? WvngFlg
<shetlandpony> WvngFlg: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<WvngFlg> k
<WvngFlg> also ich hab die Logitech G500
<WvngFlg> und es ruckelt, wenn ich fenster verschiebe
<WvngFlg> mit meineer billigen funkmaus klappts
<bullgard4_> Gibt es für Ubuntu ein Programm, mit dem man auf Papier ein Cover und eine Dateiliste für ein Plastikgehäuse für eine CD erstellen kann? 
<WvngFlg> Gimp
<bullgard4_> Gimp ist ein Universalprogramm.
<WvngFlg> was anderes hat bei mir nicht geklappt
<WvngFlg> sonst Kover
<WvngFlg> aber das klappt nicht so wirklich und ist eig für KDE designed, glaube ich
<tobago> "K" wie KDE
<tobago> ansonsten würde es Gover heissen ;)
<WvngFlg> klar :)
<k1l_> bullgard4: http://tinyurl.com/3odmsjs
<WvngFlg> zu meinem Problem nochmal: hier ist ein Bsp. Video
<WvngFlg> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfxpPLdMVic
<shetlandpony> WvngFlg's youtube link:  &#x202a;Ubuntu Desktop ruckelt&#x202c; - YouTube 
<ivadnam> hey, ich habe einen ordner auf einem entfernten rechner per sshfs lokal gemounted. andere nutzer (inklusive root) sehen den ordner jedoch als datei ohne darauf zugreifen zu können - nur ich selbst sehe ein ordnersymbol und kann den ordner öffnen - gibt es da abhilfe?
<Ben83> Hallo zusammen 
<Ben83> Ich habe ein problem
<szal> ham wir das net alle? :P
<Ben83> Ich will auf meinem alten laptop ubuntu installieren aber das cd Laufwerk ist defekt und USB wird im BIOS nicht erkannt
<joschi> bleibt noch pxe-boot
<Ben83> Mit grub wird der USB Stick nocht erkannt
<Ben83> Was ist pxe-Boot
<joschi> Ben83: booten über das ethernet interface
<Ben83> Gibts da im ubuntu Wiki ne Anleitung zu?
<joschi> Ben83: alternativ könntest du wohl tatsächlich via grub von dem usb-stick booten, wenn er erkannt wird. chainloading ist hier das zauberwort
 * ppq empfiehlt http://netboot.me und nen lokalen dnsmasq irgendwo
<joschi> Ben83: bestimmt. einfach mal suchen ;)
<WvngFlg> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PXE-Boot
<ppq> da ists auf die harte tour beschrieben :D
<Ben83> Wenn ich in grub den Befehl find und den ordnernamen aufm USB stick eingebe findet er nix
<WvngFlg> womit hast dus auf USB geschrieben?
<ppq> Ben83: vielleicht hilft dir das http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Shell
<joschi> ppq: naja, booten mit daten aus dem internet von einem dienst, den ich nicht weiter kenne… whatever floats your boat…
<Ben83> Danke Jungs.das sind ja jetzt mal ein paar Infos mit denen ich vielleicht weiter komme
<breaker313> moin: ich möchte das User die per SFTP (auch gechrootete User!) auf einen Server zugreifen, Dateien mit umask 0002 ablegen bzw. auch solche Ordner anlegen
<breaker313> Hat jemand einen Tipp?
<beaver74> breaker313, interessehalber und um die Frage zu komplettieren.. welchen FTP-Server setzt Du ein? Evtl. kannst Du auch direkt auf einen fuer diesen Daemon vorhandenen Channel die Frage stellen.
<breaker313> beaver74: openssh
<breaker313> auf debian
<koegs> dann bist du hier eh falsch
<breaker313> keags, beaver74: ok, ich schau mal in dem channel
<beaver74> ok, alles Gute
<breaker313> danke
<joschi> die antwort wäre `man sftp-server` gewesen. ;)
<koegs> ja, in #debian-de :)
<beaver74> breaker313, 'man sftp' finde ich hier gerade
<beaver74> danke joschi :)
<breaker313> beaver74: danke
<breaker313> problem ist aber das ich gechrootete User habe 
<beaver74> kein Problem
<beaver74> dann frag lieber in debian.. wird spezifisch sein
<Ben83> Die netzartigster ist auch defekt.pxe-Boot fällt also flach
<Ben83> Kann ich nicht irgendwie in Linux direkt ne live cd starten.natürlich keine vm
<koegs> "netzartigster" kenne ich zwar nicht, aber wenn die NIC auch im Arsch ist, bleibt dir nix ausser vielleicht noch die festplatte in nen anderen rechner zu bauen oder nen wechselrahmen zu nutzen
<Ben83> Netzwerkkarte scheiß iPhone korrektur
<ppq> wenn da momentan ein linux drauf ist, kannst du ubuntu per debootstrap installieren, Ben83
<ppq> aber wenn du da eh ein grub drauf hast, würd ich es erstmal damit weiter versuchen
<ppq> z.b. ist es nicht so schwer, ein auf einem fat32 formatierten usb-stick liegendes ubuntu desktop-cd image zu booten, wenn das mit chainloaden eines normalen bootbaren sticks nicht klappt
<Ben83> Gibt es keine Möglichkeit ohne Internet edubuntu 7.04 auf edubuntu 11.04 Hofräten
<Ben83> Upzugraden meine ich
<joschi> Ben83: du müsstest wohl über mehrere zwischenstationen auf die finale version "hofräten"
<Ben83> Ja sorry.autokorrektur vom iphone
<joschi> ;)
<ZeroMC> hofräten, geil *g*
<k1l> Ben83: nein und bei den vielen zwischenupdates macht das auch keinen sinn. da hat man schnell komplett neu installiert
<Ben83> Wenn das mit diesem Versch...... Laptop nur so einfach wäre
<Ben83> Wie erstelle ich nen bootstick der mit Fat formatiert ist
<TheInfinity> Ben83: garnicht. du nimmst den ubuntu cd creator.
<Ben83> Gibt ja die Möglichkeit über startmediumersteller
<TheInfinity> Ben83: *usb creator
<TheInfinity> Ben83: nimm ne aktuelle live cd, stopf sie irgendwo in einen desktop, starte den medienersteller und mach deinen usb stick. :)
<Ben83> Das mach ich seit tagen.wenn der zielrechner den Stick nur erkennen würde wäre ich schon 5schritte weiter
<sash_> Ben83: Das dürfte nix mit dem Dateisystem zu tun haben.
<Ben83> Na grub erkennt keinen USB Stick
<sash_> Grub hat damit nix zu tun.
<sash_> Du musst im BIOS einstellen, dass vom Stick gebootet wird.
<WvngFlg> oder F12 beim start
<Ben83> Das geht nicht.der lap ist steinalt
<Ben83> Soweit war ich auch schon
<WvngFlg> neues laufwerk vllt?
<WvngFlg> brauchst du ja sowieso
<Ben83> Ne brauch ich nicht.der Rechner wird als lernpc für meine Tochter genutzt
<Ben83> Deshalb auch edubuntu
<WvngFlg> achso hmm
<WvngFlg> also die USB-Schnittstelle ist defekt? oder nur beim booten?
<frostschutz> auch kein cd-laufwerk?
<Ben83> Wird nur beim Booten nicht erkannt
<k1l> Ben83: leiferst du auch mal was handfestes? fehlermeldungen etc? hast du das mit grub mal wirklich versucht? was ist mit debootstrap? etc. etc.etc.
<Ben83> In Linux funktioniert der Stick 1a
<WvngFlg> ok
<WvngFlg> bios update... vielleicht wird er dann erkannt
<frostschutz> auf der kiste läuft schon linux? dann brauchst du nur noch ne netzwerkkarte ;)
<Ben83> Debootstrap hab ich noch nicht versucht
<Ben83> Das Ding hat keine netzwerkkarte
<Ben83> In grub kommt bei der Suche nach nem odner aufm stick Error 15. Could not find
<k1l> WvngFlg: alte geräte können nicht von usb booten. und updates fürs bios helfen da nichts
<Ben83> Was mir auch helfen könnte wenn ubuntu 7.04 irgendwie meinen wlan Stick akzeptiert
<k1l> ich glaube pauschal kann man sagen, dass das zu der zeit noch sehr schlecht war.
<k1l> zudem 7.04 schon seit jahren aus dem support raus ist
<k1l> liefer mal infos, wo es genau bei der grub variante hängt. "klappt nicht" hilft keinem.
<Ben83> Wart ich Starte es kurz
<WvngFlg> warscheinlich beim bootmedium auswählen
<Ben83> So bin in grub USB stick hängt dran.was nun?
<frostschutz> Ben83: hast nicht einen usb stick oder usb festplatte auf die edubuntu komplett installieren werden kann? dann einfach am laptop mit dd auf die interne platte bügeln
<k1l> du hast doch eben eine anleitung erhalten
<Ben83> Doch wenn das irgendwie funktioniert
<WvngFlg> kommst du ins BIOS menü rein?
<Ben83> Ja da komm ich rein
<WvngFlg> wär bestimmt schonmal hilfreicher als GRUB
<k1l> WvngFlg: was willst du mit dem bios? das kann da nichts installieren
<k1l> WvngFlg: alte geräte können nicht direkt von usb booten. ende aus.
<frostschutz> muss verdammt alt sein :)
<WvngFlg> hmm
<k1l> wenn da nen 7.04 drauf ist
<WvngFlg> und was ist mit PXE-Boot? Das wurd doch vorhin schon mal vorgeschlagen.
<Ben83> Gebe in grub gerade Root (hd1,1) ...... Und find/[Tab] ein ohne Erfolg
<numen> hi
<k1l> er hat kein netzwerk laut eigener aussage
<Ben83> Error 15: file Not Found
<numen> kann mir einer sagen, wie ich eine shell direkt auf den desktop legen kann? dass es quasi wie das hintergrundsbild aussieht?
<WvngFlg> ah genau die netzwerkkarte
<k1l> kein netzwerk, kein usb-boot, kein cd-laufwerk. 
<numen> also ohne die titelzeile etc?
<WvngFlg> pff
<WvngFlg> terminal zu startprogramme hinzufügen.. was anderes würd mir jetz nicht einfallen
<rene_> hi zusammen
<CalebRipley> numen, wenn du das gnome-terminal verwendest kannst du ein neues Theme erstellen, bei dem dann alle Fehlen soll.
<numen> habe xubuntu
<CalebRipley> s/alle/alles/
<shetlandpony> calebripley meant: numen, wenn du das gnome-terminal verwendest kannst du ein neues Theme erstellen, bei dem dann alles Fehlen soll.
<Ben83> Was soll ich fürs rumklimpern auf den Tasten für meine Tochter ein high-end gerät kaufen
<numen> hab das mal irgendwo gesehen, dass es iwie möglich ist, den hintergrund vom bidlschirm direkt durch ein terminal zu ersetzen
<WvngFlg> du kannst doch ein gebrauchtes einsteigergerät kaufen kostet nicht die welt und sollte für alles reichen
<CalebRipley> numen, gibt viele Möglichkeiten das zu erreichen. Kommt aber immer auf die Umgebung und das terminal an.
<rene_> Ich habe im bios den zugrifsmodus meins HD Conrollers auf ahci geändert. Seit dem hängt mein Ubuntu beim hochfahren. merkwürdiger weise läuft der boot prozess weiter wenn ich einen usb stick einstecke.
<numen> CalebRipley, in dem terminal soll eigentlich nur ein irc client laufen
<numen> halt etwas versteckt, dass es der cheffe nicht gerade sieht^
<szal> löl, du sollst auf der Arbeit arbeiten & net chatten :P
<rene_> jemand ne idee?
<numen> szal,  für langweilige tage braucht man eine nebenbeschäftigung
<Ben83> Gibts vielleicht passende metapakete die ich unter 7.04 installieren könnte?
<rene_> im kernel message log hab ich zwei stellen an denen es hängen könnte nach timestamp
<rene_> entweder hier: [    1.145270] NET: Registered protocol family 1
<szal> Ben83: viel Glück bei der Suche nach Paketquellen für 7.04
<rene_> oder hier: [   16.800584] usb 1-5.2: new high speed USB device....
<Ben83> Sch...ße nochmal
<dadrc> numen, xfce4-terminal --fullscreen -e=<ircclient> wäre zumindest ein Terminal in Fullscreen mit IRC drin
<dadrc> Dazu noch mit xdotool oder so "Immer unter anderen Fenstern aktivieren"
<dadrc> sorry, --execute=<ircclient>
<szal> Ben83: ansonsten würd ich den Kasten wegschmeißen, wenns net möglich is, dafür funktionierende Hardware (NIC, CD-Laufwerk) aufzutreiben; daran wirste mit Linux, das systembedingt stark von der Möglichkeit des Internetzugangs abhängig is, keine Freude haben
<k1l> Ben83: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromCForUSBStick  wäre die variante mit mit grub oder das hier mit debootstrap:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux#Without CD
<WvngFlg> Ich hab auch ein Problem :) Meine G500 Maus ruckelt beim Verschieben von Fenstern... Meine billige Funkmaus klappt tadellos. Habt ihr ne Idee?
<Guest40667> oh, ich nehm alles zurück. Da gabs grad ein kernel update damit ist das problem wie weg geblasen ;)
<WvngFlg> Also die Maus ruckelt nur, wenn OpenGL an ist und nur beim Verschieben von Fenstern... bei Spielen zB. gibt es keinerlei Probleme.
<Rene_> WvngFlg: kann es sein das die nicht als hardware maus erkannt wird ?
<Rene_> aus alten nvidia zeiten kenn ich da noch so einen switch für die maus. 
<WvngFlg> hmm wär möglich
<WvngFlg> die extratasten funktionieren alle
<Rene_> WvngFlg: hast du den xserver mal neu gestartet nach dem du die maus gewechselt hast?
<WvngFlg> ja
<WvngFlg> wollt ihr die ausgabe von hwinfo --mouse haben?
<Rene_> wird mir persönlich nicht viel helfen :)
<WvngFlg> scheint komplett erkannt zu sein
<WvngFlg> Driver "usbhid" ist das Normal?
<Rene_> den funk empfänger deiner funk maus hast du aber abgezogen ja?
<WvngFlg> hab se nur abgeschltet, da mein keyboard auch dran hängt aber mach ich grad mal mom
<WvngFlg> ändert sich nichts
<WvngFlg> die andere maus wurde sowieso seperat aufgeführt
<Rene_> WvngFlg: ja, aber probieren kann nicht schaden :)
<WvngFlg> jo :)
<Rene_> WvngFlg: und du hast das nur beim fenster verschieben?
<D-F3NS> moin
<WvngFlg> hi
<D-F3NS> hab wohl irgendwie die rechte zu meinem homedir verbogen. Oder ist es normal, dass jeder auf mein home dir zugreifen kann(lesen)?
<WvngFlg> ich könnte mir ja mal von jemandem einen PS/2 Adapter borgen und dann nochmal ausprobieren. Vermutlich laufen dann aber die extratasten nicht
<Rene_> Also wenn es nur beim verschieben ist. also beim drücken der maustaste 1 dann könnte da ja auch ein config problem vorliegen.
<D-F3NS> wollte heute nen cert erstellen für enigmail, dabei habe ich ne fehlermeldung bekommen. siehe: http://pastebin.com/89f31Ptb im obigen abschnitt steht, was ich unternommen habe, um die standard rechte wiederherzustellen
<Rene_> gibts da kein tool zum testen?
<WvngFlg> steht die config in der xorg.conf ?
<D-F3NS> finds merkwürdig, dass die rechte sich beissen... gpg + standardeinstellungen des homedirs...   
<dadrc> D-F3NS, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, muss die gpg.conf 600 haben
<D-F3NS> dadrc, so habe ich es nu auch einsgestellt. falls ich da richtig liege. habs so gelöst "chmod -R go-w ~/.gnupg"
<D-F3NS> passt das so?
<D-F3NS> Wieso ist es überhaupt möglich, dass bei den standardeinstellungen andere user in mein homedir sehen können?!
<D-F3NS> bzw. hatte ich die rechte schon mit chmod 700 $HOME dahin geänder, dass niemand andes auf mein home zugreifen kann. mir ist nun schleierhaft, wieso gpg dann noch am meckern ist.
<dadrc> execute darf auch nicht drauf sein, glaub ich
<D-F3NS> rein hypothetisch, wenn ich nun bei allen files und dirs die rechte so einsstelle, dass nur mein user und die user grp darauf zugreifen kann, kann es so etwaige probs geben?
<dadrc> Ein paar Dateien brauchen spezielle Rechte
<dadrc> .ICEauthority, zB
<dadrc> Wenn die falsch sind, kannst du echte Probleme kriegen
<D-F3NS> also fahre ich mit den standardeinstellungen am besten 
<dadrc> jo
<szal> die Einstellungen sind ja net aus Spaß an der Freud' so, wie se sind ;)
<D-F3NS> szal, jo das mag stimmen, finds halt nur befremdlich, dass gpg genau wegen den rechten am meckern war
<D-F3NS> szal, warum das genau so ist, magste mir aus spass an der freud nicht verraten,gell? ;p
<szal> D-F3NS: dafür steck ich net tief genug in der Materie drin
<nahab> hallo habe ubuntu 11.4 da ist aber kein ruhezustand installiert, wie kann ich das nachinstallieren?
<WvngFlg> automatisch?
<D-F3NS> 11.4 != 11.04
<nahab> wie automatisch?
<WvngFlg> ob du z.B. nach 1 stunde in den ruhezustand willst
<nahab> WvngFlg, nee, wenn ich den herunterfahren button drücke
<WvngFlg> Meinst du "Bereitschaft" ?
<nahab> nee ruhezustand das soll genauso viel strom verbrauchen wie ausschalten nur das starten geht schneller
<jokrebel> nahab: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Energiesparmodi_mit_ACPI
<WvngFlg> Ich mein, Bereitschaft wär genau das, was du meinst...
<freemoser> hi lete
<freemoser> Hab ein Problem, folgender Befehl "sudo mount -t cifs -o username=hallo //192.168.x.x/hallo/Fotos /media/hallo/" gibt immer nur aus "Hab ein Problem, folgender Befehl "sudo mount -t cifs -o username=hallo //192.168.x.x/hallo/Fotos /media/hallo/" gibt immer nur aus "Retrying with upper case share name
<freemoser> mount error(6): No such device or address
<freemoser> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)" komm mit der Fehlermeldung irgendwie nicht klar, kann mir jemand sagen was ich falsch mache. 
<grossing> freemoser, ohne jetzt nachgeschaut zu haben: geht 192.168.x.x:/halle/Fotos  ?
<freemoser> jo
<jokrebel> freemoser: sollte da nach dem Doppelslash nicht vielleicht ein Doppelpunkt vor der IP kommen (ohne es genau zu wissen…)
<freemoser> hmm 
<ppq> doppelpunkt vor der ip? oO
<ppq> muss eigtl. nicht
<freemoser> glaub sie meinten eher smb://
<ppq> fehl am platz
<misterx> hallo zusammen
<_moep_> freemoser: lass mal die // vor der ipadresse weg
<misterx> der uu-wiki-artikel ist dazu leider nicht sehr ausführlich – kann mir jemand kurz den unterschied zw. primären und logischen partitionen erläutern?
<misterx> frage gestrichen, am falschen ort gesucht
<jokrebel> ppq: auch nicht nach der IP? Hab das aus ner Anleitung: "mount -t nfs 192.168.136.2:/MP3
<_moep_> jokrebel: das ist auch nfs
<_moep_> und nicht smb
<ppq> misterx: sonst guck auch mal bei wikipedia, stichwort mbr
<misterx> kay…
<_moep_> ich hab
<_moep_> mount -t cifs -o username=pw,password=pw //141.24.x.x/fem /mnt/storage/
<_moep_> u das geht
<misterx> denn der artikel, den ich grad gefunden hab, is auch nich ganz eindeutig…
<jokrebel> hm - sorry - man sollte nicht nebenher mit halbem Auge versuchen bei Problemen zu helfen.
<misterx> hm. bei partitionierung eines linux-systems mit partitionen für root, /home und /swap – wie sollte ich da primär/logisch verteilen?
<misterx> linux ist allein auf der platte, win liegt physisch woanders…
<ppq> völlig egal
<ppq> und swap hat keinen mountpunkt a la /swap
<ppq> wenn du nur 3 partitionen willst und auch sicher später keine weiteren mehr hinzufügen willst, kannst du ruhig alles primär machen
<jokrebel> misterx: Und wenn Linux allein draufkommt kannst Du doch alle Primär machen.
<misterx> okay
<ppq> spielt aber keine rolle
<misterx> wie sieht das mit dem boot-flag für / aus?
<misterx> win hat sda für sich allein
<ppq> bootflag ist unwichtig
<misterx> linux soll jetzt auf sdb
<misterx> okay
<ppq> kannst du auf / setzen, wenn du magst :)
<ppq> aber bewirken wird das nichts
<misterx> lässt sich auch nicht setzen…
<ppq> btw, grub wird sich automatisch in den MBR von sda installieren
<misterx> ist ext4 zu empfehlen?
<ppq> ja
<misterx> ^^ ja, das hoff ich doch
<misterx> hab gelesen, dass es mies ist, wenn man daten retten will…
<misterx> (weswegen meine ext. backup platten noch auf ext2 laufen…)
<ppq> so ein quark :)
<misterx> aha?
<ppq> bei ext4 wird unter umständen nicht alles gleich geschrieben, das stimmt. aber wenn es geschrieben ist, kommt man da genau so gut wieder ran wie unter ext2
<misterx> okay…
<LetoThe2nd> sagen wirs mal so - wenn die platte an und für sich aufgibt, hast bei beidem gleich (gute) chancen. wenns ein userfehler a la rm * war, dann hast du's nicht anders verdient und es sieht bei beidem eher schlecht aus.
<misterx> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datenrettung ist da nämlich dezent… anders formuliert
<misterx> LetoThe2nd: in einem anderen channel hat man mir grad gesagt, dass rm -rf / der befehl für "read mail really fast" ist und ich damit schneller auf meinen googlemail-account zugreifen kann…
<LetoThe2nd> misterx: stimmt, das howto zu ext2 ist auch kompakt, kurz und vor allem einfach M-)
<misterx> ;)
<LetoThe2nd> misterx: guter channel. hör auf die.
<misterx> *hrhrhr*
<szal> muhahah..  macht das bloß net, wenn einer dabei is, der von Tuten und Blasen keine Ahnung hat ;)
<LetoThe2nd> szal: wie gehtn tuten? ;-)
<szal> hehe
<LetoThe2nd> ne, im ernst. macht hier auch keiner.
<misterx> besser is das
<misterx> nebenher, kennt ihr das video, wo das mal einer in ner vm gemacht hat?
<misterx> war lustig anzusehen
<szal> net, dass ich wüsste
<LetoThe2nd> misterx: zum thema datenrettung: mach anständig backups, dann brauchst du nix retten. fertig.
<misterx> LetoThe2nd: bin paranoid ;)
<LetoThe2nd> und über youtube bitte um die ecke im #ubuntu-de-offtopic austauschen. danke.
<misterx> dann wollen wir doch mal sehen, ob's tatsächlich an der partitionstabelle bzw dem fs lag… *ubuntu beim installieren zuseh*
<misterx> ich hab ja fast die befürchtung, dasses doch noch klappt hier…
<szal> Partitionstabelle wäre ja iirc recht einfach mit cfdisk wiederherzustellen gewesen..  bei nem Dateisystem macht sich ne Neuinstallation wohl besser, wenn man kein Backup hat, wohl wahr ^^
<misterx> für backup hat rsync gesorgt
<misterx> übervorsichtig wie ich mal wieder bin/war, hab ich jetzt von einigen dateien wohl drei backups.
<misterx> (die arbeitskopien aufm netbook nich mitgerechnet…)
<matzexh> hallo, ich hatte zu testzwecken gwibber aus dem daily ppa installiert und das nun deinstalliert, das ppa gelöscht und möchte nun gwibber wieder aus den ubuntu quellen installieren, dabei tritt folgender fehler auf: Die folgenden Pakete haben unerfüllte Abhängigkeiten:
<matzexh>  gwibber : Hängt ab von: gwibber-service (= 3.0.0.1-0ubuntu3) aber 3.1.0~bzr997-0ubuntu1~daily1 soll installiert werden
<zLouD> Hey
<misterx> paketquellen neu eingelesen @matzexh
<misterx> sudo apt-get update
<matzexh> misterx, hab ich, trotzdem gleicher fehler
<Saalko> Hallo,  ich habe ein Programm installiert über Adope air. In Windows erscheint dadurch neben der Uhr (Datum, Volumen, W-Lan ... ein Symbol. Was unter Ubuntu 11.04 leider nicht passiert. Das Programm läuft, aber ohne das Symbol ist es sinnlos. Weiß wer wie ich das da hinbekomme? Ohne das Programm um zu schreiben?
<k1l> ,wf? Saalko 
<shetlandpony> Saalko: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
 * misterx fragt sich gerade, warum ein windows-programm unter linux arbeiten sollte?!
<zLouD> Eine Frage zur aktuellen Ubuntu LTS Version, dort ist noch nicht dieses Unity Gefrickel, korrekt?
<LetoThe2nd> misterx: adobe air ist ne weitestgehend plattformunabhängige runtime
<k1l> zLouD: nein
<zLouD> -,d +. D
<misterx> zLouD: nein
<zLouD> Danke
<bullgard4_> zLouD: Richtig.
<misterx> LetoThe2nd: ah, überlesen, danke
<LetoThe2nd> Saalko: google mal nach unity ubuntu panel icons oder so ähnlich.
<LetoThe2nd> über den dconf-editor da einfach die entsprechende maskierung ändern, gibt sicher x anleitungen dazu.
<LetoThe2nd> kann nur gerade keine passende suchen, weil feierabend.
<k1l> man muss die erst whitelisten.
<LetoThe2nd> k1l: a.k.a. whitelist auf alles erweitern :-)
<Saalko> 1. Cantr Spy (Programm für Cantr.net, ein Rollenspielerfeed quasi) (Was per Adope Air programmiert wurde, Adope air muss installiert sein, das habe ich per Wine installiert bekommen)
<LetoThe2nd> afk, weg nach hause :-)
<Saalko> 2. Das Programm setzt normalerweise einen Kreis neben die Uhr und zeigt an, wenn es neue ereignisse gibt, Das Symbol (Kreis) erscheint aber nicht.
<Saalko> 3. Ubuntu 11.04
<Saalko> 4. Keine Fehlermeldung, da das Programm einwandfrei läuft, nur die "Visuelle" Ausgabe erscheint nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> "adope" .... rechtschreibung *würg* 
 * LetoThe2nd gone
<k1l> also ob das mit wine funktioniert weiss ich jetzt nicht
<k1l> Saalko: http://www.menzer.net/de/content/20110502-einheitspanel
<Saalko> Mal schauen. Wäre ganz nett wenn es klappen würde.
<k1l> es müsste adobe air auch für linux geben. ob das mit wine sich überhaupt da reinpackt wage ich mal zu bezweifeln
<Saalko> hm echt? Als ich das installieren wollte, hat er mir nur die Windows version angezeigt. Dann fange ich damit mal an, das für Linux zu suchen.
 * szal hat neulich gehört, dass Air für Linux wieder eingestampft worden sei
<Guschtel> es gibt air für linux
<Guschtel> bis 2.6
<Saalko> Schon gefunden, jetzt deinstallier ich es erstmal bei wine.
<misterx> grad mal wikipedia gefragt – wtf?! flash jetzt auch als desktop anwendung?! omg.
<szal> ?
<misterx> egal, is offtopic
<PrickelPit> hallo zusammen ubuntu 11.04 32bit mag kein nfs mounten da statd nicht läuft. das init-script statd ist vorhanden scheint aber nicht zu funktionieren...jemand eine idee? 
<PrickelPit> müsste mit -o nolock das nfs share mounten, was ich nicht wirklich möchte.
<PrickelPit> ist rpc.statd broken in 11.04?
<srtu> nutzt hier jemand glade? bin total noob, aber die screencasts von siegel hab haben mich angefixt, erstes problem, ich hab kein previewer!?
<Saalko> Ich bekomme Adope Air nicht aus Wine deinstalliert. Wie ich mit Wine Programme (wie spiele) deinstalliere weiß ich. Aber Adope Air taucht in der Liste einfach nicht auf.
<jokrebel> Saalko: Schau bei http://www.winehq.org/ oder wende Dich an #winehq, da dies kein Ubuntu-Problem ist. Danke.
<Saalko> danke
<ppq> Saalko: windowsprogramme lassen sich oft nicht oder nur unsauber installieren, ja. die einzige möglichkeit, sowas restlos zu entfernen, ist, das gesamte ~/.wine verzeichnis zu löschen - dabei geht dann alles drauf, was man mit wine installiert hat(!)
<Saalko> Das wäre auch eine Variante. Es würde mir auch reichen das adope air kaputt zu machen. Ich befürchte einfach, wenn ich die Linux Version + die Wine Windows version laufen lassen, dass ich dann probleme bekomme.
<Saalko> ich hau wine einfach runter. habe eh nur ein Programm damit laufen, was ich kaum nutze. Dann ist alles sauber? Also alles weg, was ich per Wine installiert habe? (Oder verbleiben Prgrammreste dann noch irgendwo?)
<jokrebel> Saalko: IIRC ist dann alles weg.
<Saalko> Gut. danke.
<apollo13> ppq: das löscht btw nicht alles, .desktop files liegen dann noch irgendwo rum
<apollo13> Saalko: reste verbleiben
<jokrebel> Saalko: Wenn Du deinstallierst UND die Konfigurartionsdateien mit löschen läßt.
<ppq> apollo13, Saalko: stimmt, die .desktop dateien fliegen dann noch in ~/.local/share/applications/wine/ rum
<Saalko> Also nur verknüpfungen verbleiben? Die bekomm ich weg. ^^ dann lösch ich wine lieber und installier es später nochmal.
<ppq> kann man einfach löschen.
<ppq> Saalko: wine bleibt installiert, du löschst nur das konfigurationsverzeichnis inkl. drive_c mit den ganzen windowsdateien. mit einem 'winecfg' wird das neu erstellt
<Saalko> Das sind doch wieder Kommandobefehle. ich lösche es lieber ganz und mach mir später die Arbeit es neu zu installieren. Sobald es um Kommandobefehle geht, werde ich sehr unsicher. (Deshalb ist das einzige Programm was ich mit wine laufen lassen ein Linux spiel ist. Aer mittlerweile kann ich die dinger auch in der Linux version starten *g*)
<ppq> Saalko: keine scheu, das ist ein ganz einfacher befehl
<ppq> und wenn du wine einfach nur deinstallierst, bleibt das ~/.wine verzeichnis bestehen
<ppq> auch mit "purge". das musst du schon von hand löschen
<Saalko> aso doof. nagut, dann lösch ich eben das .wine verzeichnis in meinem Userordner.
<Saalko> Okay dann danke erstmal, ich installier jetzt das adope air package.
<ppq> viel erfolg
<ppq> achja, übrigens:
<ppq> ,einsteiger? Saalko
<shetlandpony> Saalko, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<ppq> da ist auch was zum thema terminal dabei irgendwo, wühl dich mal durch :)
<Saalko> Ja also komme schon zurecht halbwegs. Nur bin ich mir immer sehr unsicher. ^^ Nutze das ding ja nur privat, auf meinem Netbook, zum surfen und Texte schreiben. Und bisschen daddeln. (Soweit das mit einem Nebook machbar ist ;) )
<jokrebel> Jemand ne Idee weshalb mein TV-Browser (Java-Fernsehprogrammzeitschrift) in unregelmäßigen Abständen abschmiert? Muss es dann neu öffnen was dann ein 2.Symbol in die Taskleiste bringt, welches dann auch wieder funktioniert. Alternativ kann ich auch den Java-Prozess beenden und das Programm neu starten.
<Robert_Zenz> jokrebel, von Terminal aus gestartet und nach Fehlermeldungen geschaut?
<Saalko> okay, hat nix gebracht, selber stand wie vorher. Werde jetzt Abendbrot essen gehen, bb. versuche es dann mit dem Unity panel. danke.
<jokrebel> Robert_Zenz: <g> könnte von mir sein, diese Antwort. - Ja - hatte ich schon ein paarmal versucht. Leider trat da dann der Fehler (bisher) noch nicht auf.
<Robert_Zenz> jokrebel, mmmhhh...doof. Weiterprobieren. ;) Oder du probierst ob du dir einen Starter anlegen kannst, welcher stdout und stderr in eine Datei umleitet.
<nahab> hallo...ich habe meinen panel im vista look klappt auch ganz gut, nur die Benachrichtungsanzeige  ist leider nicht wie der Rest schwarz, sondern weiß, gibt es eine Möglichkeit, das diese  Anzeige auch im Vista look  dagestellt wird, wäre wichtig, weil in dieser Anzeige ja auch die wlan anzeige dabei ist und die würde ich gerne sehen, weil der Wlan oft raus fliegt.... bei ubuntu 10.10 war das kein problen, aber bei 11.4 hgeht dies wo
<nahab> hl nicht so einfach!?
<jokrebel> nahab: zumindest weiß keiner der grade _sofort_ mitließt die Lösung (oder sie ist so lang dass er noch tippt)
<jokrebel> ,geduld? nahab
<shetlandpony> nahab: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<nahab> ,geduld?
<shetlandpony> Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<nahab> ah
<_moep_> muss man ubuntu immer so aussehen lassen wie $anderes_OS?
<_moep_> :P
<nahab> _moep_, nee, liegt nicht dran, das ich vista haben will oder ein ubuntu, das wie vista aussieht, das panal hätte auch dudeldei heissen können, dann hätte ich es genommen, weils mir gefällt
<k1l> nahab: wende dich mal an den ersteller des themes. der wird dir sicher besser helfen können
<nahab> k1l, jau werde dies machen, dachte nur es gäbe eine änderung im ubuntu 11.4 die diesbezüglich bekannt wäre, weils ja bei 10.10 noch klappte ...danke
<nextnewbee> wie kann ich gucken welchen graka treiber mein ubuntu benutzt
<Fuchs> nextnewbee: mit einem Blick nach /var/log/Xorg.0.log 
<Fuchs> je nach dem noch lsmod, je nach dem auch nicht
<nahab> ,grub2?
<shetlandpony> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<nahab> ,panal?
<shetlandpony> Sorry nahab, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber panal
<nahab> hihi
<nahab>  ciao
<nextnewbee> gibt es auch original ati radeon treiber für ubuntu?
<nextnewbee> habe gelesen man sollte die nehmen.
<bekks> Das kommt sehr stark auf deine Karte an. 
<nextnewbee> ist 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon 9100 PRO IGP
<misterx> nextnewbee: fglrx ist der treiber
<misterx> nextnewbee: und wie bekks sagte, kommt es in der tat stark auf die karte an
<ppq> nextnewbee: für die 9100 musst du sowieso den freien treiber nehmen :)
<ppq> nextnewbee: der fglrx unterstützt die schon lange nicht mehr
<nextnewbee> oki
<misterx> k1l: warum bekommt der von dir immer nen kickban, wenn ich fragen darf?
<k1l> misterx: schau dir mal die channelregeln an. aber das ist hier offtopic
<netzaffin> hi. habe ein simples shellskript http://pastebin.com/0mA3qGpY was nur eine zufallszahl ausgeben soll (also, ich habs darauf minimiert...^^) aber es gibt nichts zurück. gestern lief das skript nochm heute funktioniert nichts mehr mit den zufallszahlen. weiß jemand, woran das liegt? das skript ist ausführbar... aber bekomme aus der zufallszahl nichts raus
<Fuchs> netzaffin: was genau spricht gegen echo $RANDOM? 
<Fuchs> oh, ich haette es vorher lesen sollen
<Fuchs> warum packst Du das in ein Skript? 
<netzaffin> ja ;-)
<netzaffin> das is ja noch mehr,,, nur am random hapert es
<Fuchs> wie rufst Du das auf? 
<Fuchs> weil das geht hier so
<netzaffin> sh ./skript.sh
<netzaffin> ja gestern gings bei mir auch noch
<nextnewbee> hey leute das kann nicht sein dass bei jedem firefox aufruf meine cpu auf 100% dauerläuft, kann man was dagegen tun? also xorg und firefox haben zusammen 80%
<Fuchs> eins von beidem kannst Du Dir sparen, ./skript.sh  reicht 
<netzaffin> und dann geht es
<netzaffin> ich fress nen wolf
<jokrebel> nextnewbee: Bestimmt nur bei bestimmten URL als Startseite, oder?
<netzaffin> danke du fuchs
<Fuchs> netzaffin: $RANDOM ist bash
<nextnewbee> also bei partybets.com
<Fuchs> netzaffin: wenn Du es fuer sh-kompatibel gestalten willst, dann wirst Du wohl mehr basteln muessen
<netzaffin> dache das definiere ich oben mit #!bin/bash,,
<netzaffin> ne will ich nicht
<netzaffin> wusste ich nur nicht
<Fuchs> tust Du, aber wenn Du dann sh sagst, dann macht es sh
<netzaffin> ;)
<Fuchs> bei ./ macht es die shebang 
<netzaffin> alles klar. cool
<netzaffin> danke dir
<Fuchs> keine Ursache. 
<netzaffin> dafür hab ich jetztz 20 minuten gegoogled
<netzaffin> ...
<nahab> ,converter?
<shetlandpony> Sorry nahab, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber converter
<nahab> kennt jemand von euch ein Converter der musik cds in mp3 verwandelt?
<jokrebel> nextnewbee: Ich vermute dass auf dieser Seite einiges an Flash eingebettet ist. Wechsle mal auf google.de und schließe den eigentlichen Tab und Deine Prozessorlast wird sinken.
<jokrebel> nahab: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/cds_rippen
<nextnewbee> ja das stimmt, leistung ist sofort gesunken, ist das die lösung? oder kann man da auch anders was machen?
<jokrebel> nextnewbee: Das ist normal beim Flashplayer. Ich bin aus diesem Grund auf Chromium umgestiegen und hab den Eindruck dass da dann die Prozessorauslastung einiges besser ist.
<Wedelwolf> http://pastebin.com/pgkuE2JR  Ich krieg den Fehler bei meiner HD-Webcam (Logitech C72) kann man das irgenwie loesen? Das Problem aeussert sich dadurch, dass das Bild stockt/laggt oder gar stehen bleibt. 
<Fuchs> Wedelwolf: ich haette eine Loesung, aber sie beinaltet das manuelle Kompilieren eines Treibers, was etwas unschoen sein kann 
<nextnewbee> danke jokrebel werde auch mal gucken ob ich wechsle, kannst du mir einen gefallen tun und gucken mit top wie deine processorleistung ist wenn du auf youtube einen film guckst mit chronium, danke. 
<nahab> ,mp3 converter?
<shetlandpony> Sorry nahab, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber mp3 converter
<ppq> ,audiodateien umwandeln? nahab
<shetlandpony> Sorry ppq, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber audiodateien umwandeln
<ppq> nagut
<ppq> nahab: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Audiodateien_umwandeln
<bobodan> Moin zusammen ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Ich hab seit kurzem ein Problem mit einer onboard netzwerkkarte. 
<bobodan> also das problem ist ich kann mich nicht mit dem router verbinden. die verbindung wird nicht erkannt. Ifconfig gibt mir nur lo aus
<sq-one> bobodan: schon mit ner live cd getestet?
<bobodan> ne noch nicht ... 
<sq-one> würde ich als erstes testen, ob der fehler in deinem System liegt oder nicht, oder ob es ein Hardwaredefekt ist
<bobodan> komisch ist auch das unter ifconfig -a eth0 erkannt wird mit der MAC DF:DF:DF:DF:DF:DF
<bobodan> und interrupt:70
<bobodan> unter win 7 funktioniert sie
<sq-one> ah okay, dann kannst du einen hardware defekt ja schon ausschließen
<k1l> lade mal nen dmesg hoch
<vectory> hab in gconfedit GNOME_TSClientApplet entdeckt, das is einem pannel zugewiesen, dass ich selbst erstellt hab, is das standard?
<bobodan> ja immerhin ... 
<k1l> ,nopaste? bobodan 
<shetlandpony> bobodan: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<bobodan> kann ich ja nicht ... weil ich mit dem rechner nicht im netz bin ... :D
<sq-one> bobodan: usb-stick?
<sq-one> bobodan: wenn du schon dabei bist könntest du noch schauen was in der /etc/network/interfaces drinsteht.
<alamar> bobodan: wenn ifconfig das interface nicht anzeigt ists nicht up. sicher dass der treiber für das interface geladen ist bzw. dass es der korrekte treiber ist? (df:df...:df erscheint mir als MAC schon sehr speziell)
<bobodan> da sind die standarteinträge
<netzaffin> kennt ihr zufälligen nen guten aber preiswerten linux hoster? also weniger für domains als für cronkram etc... homeserver kostet am ende vermutlich mehr wegen dem stromverbrauch
<apollo13> ,ot? netzaffin 
<shetlandpony> netzaffin: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<netzaffin> alles klar >.<
<bobodan> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/441594/
<neogeo123> guten abend
<bobodan> k1l da ist meine dmesg ich hoffe ihr erkennt da was ... 
<neogeo123> ich hätte da mal ein problemchen, und ich hoffe jemand kann mir dabei helfen
<bobodan> in die interfaces hab ich für eth0 die standarteinträge für dhcp eingetragen ohne erfolg
<beaver74> ,frag? neogeo123 
<shetlandpony> neogeo123: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<apollo13> bobodan: der output ist nicht gerade schön…
<bobodan> ja hatte ich schon vermutet ... was kann ich da machen ...
<apollo13> deinstallier mal die virtualbox sachen, da ist was bei der install kaputt gegangen
<bobodan> ok .. 
<neogeo123> ok danke, bin sehr selten hier, und zwar gehts darum, ich benutze ubuntu 10.04 als htpc mit xbmc etc... lasse darüber damit auch meinen beamer laufen, das problem ist das sieht alles ziemlich fürchterlich aus. habe auf www.socr.de mal ein paar bilder hochgeladen
<apollo13> und da das vbox network zeugs probleme macht könnte das auch die probleme mit eth0 verursachen, musst aber rebooten dann
<k1l> bobodan: das ist wohl der crappy  r8169 Gigabit Ethernet anschluss mit dem treiber schuld.
<bobodan> ok ... ja das kann gut angehen unter 11.04 hab ich das gleiche problem 
<neogeo123> bei jeder grafik die er anzeigt, sind sehr viele streifen drin. benutze ich die ps3 z.b. gibts diese probleme nicht
<k1l> neogeo123: was heisst sieht fürchterlich aus. liegts sicher an der software? sprich kabel, graka, beamer geprüft?
<apollo13> bei solchen sachen würd ich je nach graka mal mit nem passenderen nvidia treiber probieren, sonst halt kabel etc testen
<bobodan> k1l: gibt es da ne möglichkeit etwas zu ändern?
<apollo13> bobodan, k1l: ich würde hoffen dass der funktioniert und hoffen dass das vbox zeugs das putt macht^^
<k1l> bobodan: da gibts nen bug auf launchpad zu, aber gefixt ist das nicht wirklich iirc
<apollo13> oh, das dann doof^^
<neogeo123> also beamer ist ok, kabel kann auch nicht sein. ich schätze mal eher so in richtung treiber bzw einstellung, grafikkarte ist ne onbaord geforce 8200
<apollo13> laptop?
<bobodan> das ding ist ja gestern ging es noch ... für ne weile
<neogeo123> von den restlichen quellen, wird das bildmaterial wunderbar übertragen, auf dem fernseher siehts auch gut aus, nur über den beamer macht er mir diese streifen ins bild
<bobodan> und ich hab die kiste auch eine weile als server laufen gehabt .. 
<k1l> bobodan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/86798
<k1l> bobodan: dann wäre die frage, was du seit dem letzten mal geändert hast
<bobodan> hab gestern ein update gemacht da war auch eine kernelupdate mit bei
<bobodan> vielleicht liegt das ja tatsächlich auch an der vbox
<neogeo123> dann werde ich mal gucken obs nen passendne nvidia treiber gibt, und würde dann nochma bericht erstatten
<beaver74> neogeo123, der aktuelle aus den Paketquellen sollte ausreichen um solche Probleme treiberseitig auszuklammern.. und auch nur der sollte verwendet werden um weitere Probleme auszuschließen
<gr4y5ky> Hallo, ich habe eine Frage die sich auf iproute 2 bezieht. Ich ahbe eine zusätzliche routing table angelegt. Leider wird ihr inhalt nach jedem Reboot gelöscht. Gibt es eine möglichkeit, dass diese Routing Table den Reboot übersteht? ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. Danke.
<apollo13> nein, nach jedem reboot neu anlegen du musst *jedihandmove*
<gr4y5ky> :-(
<apollo13> wo ist das problem? das lasst man eh nen script machen
<gr4y5ky> hmm ich bin ein ziemlicher noob was sowas angeht xD
<gr4y5ky> hmm kann man den Inhalt der table irgendwie wegspeichern und beim booten wieder einlesen?
<gr4y5ky> genau das selbe Problem stellt sich auch bein einer angelegten ip rule...
<redknight> Die Befehle zum erstellen der Tabelle kennst du ja. Nun liest du im Wiki Skripte und rc.local und schon weisst du alles, um das zu automatisieren
<apollo13> gr4y5ky: siehe iptables-save und iptables-restore
<gr4y5ky> also das mit rc.local und der ip roule würd ich wahrscheinlich schon hinbekommen, aber ich habe die table von der main table mit nem script kopiert und nur die default route geändert... Problem ist, dass der jetzige Zustand (den ich zum kopieren der Table brauche) nur temporär ist und im Normalzustand nicht auftritt...
<apollo13> was die routen betrifft, kA
<nahab> hab scid runtergeladen aus der software center welches man anscheinend nur per terminal starten kann... ist es möglich so ein Programm auf den desktop zu kopieren und dann von dort aus zu starten?
<ppq> nahab: da das ein gui programm ist, sollte eigentlich auch ein eintrag im menü erscheinen
<nahab> ppq,  nee erscheint nicht dort
<ppq> nahab: dann leg einfach einen starter an
<nahab> keine ahnung wie das geht, aber ich probiers mal
<ppq> ,menu? nahab
<shetlandpony> Sorry ppq, ich weiss nichts ueber menu, ich assoziiere aber menu.lst, menu.lst updaten, MMS und Startup_Manager damit
<ppq> hmpf, momen
<ppq> nahab: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Menue
<nahab> hat geklappt, startet aber trotzdem weiter automatisch vom terminal aus#
<ppq> kann gut sein, dass im kontextmenü (rechtsklick auf den desktop) von nautilus auch ein eintrag ist, um so einen starter anzulegen, kenne mich mit gnome/unity nich aus
<nahab> ,chess?
<shetlandpony> Sorry nahab, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber chess
<jokrebel> Robert_Zenz: also auch aus dem Terminal heraus hängt sich der TV-Browser auf. Leider absolut ohne Fehlermeldungen im Terminal zu hinterlassen. Das Terminal und Panelsymbol sehen aus, als liefe er noch, nur öffnet er sich nicht mehr. Auch das Mouse-Over-Popup (TV-Browser 3.0.1) erscheint nicht mehr. Nach STRG+C ins Terminalfenster beendet es mit " CTV-Browser TERMINATED" und kann anschließend funktionsfähig neu gestartet werden.
<Robert_Zenz> jokrebel, mh. Ich hab den auch installiert, bei mir läuft er soweit. Gut, ich benutz den auch nur sporadisch. Vielleicht mal ins Forum von denen posten, auf die schnelle konnte ich leider keinen Bug-Bericht dazu finden.
<jokrebel> Robert_Zenz: Ist jetzt auch nicht so weltwichtig, aber lästig ist es halt schon, wenn man "Erinnerung an Lieblingssendung" eingerichtet hat, alles aussieht wie normal, aber die Erinnerung halt ausbleibt, weil "wieder mal angestürzt" :-/
<jokrebel> Robert_Zenz: Und absolut kein Hinweis, ob der Fehler eher am TV-Browser selbst oder vielleicht auch an Java festzumachen ist.
<Robert_Zenz> jokrebel, verständlich...vielleicht ein Problem beim aktualisieren. Du könntest ihm ja probeweise mal die Updates abgewöhnen und schauen was passiert.
<Robert_Zenz> jokrebel, ansonsten fiele mir noch ein Problem im Timer für die Erinnerungen ein, aber ansonsten hab ich keine Ahnung, sorry.
<Elw3> hoy, ich wollt grad meine gitarre mit gtkguitune stimmen, aber das gibt aus /dev/dsp nicht gefunden, hat sich hier was geändert ? weiß hier einer wie das soundevice nun heißt damit ich linken kann ?
<jokrebel> Robert_Zenz: THX - Werd mal verschiedene Einstellungen verändern und weiter beobachten…
<Fuchs> Elw3: /dev/dsp ist uraltes OSS Ueberbleibsel, versuch das Programm mit padsp vorne dran zu starten
<Fuchs> Elw3: dann emuliert pulseaudio oss 
<Fuchs> resp. die Schnittstellen
<Elw3> oha ich hab die gitarre lang nich mehr gestimmt scheint mir ^^ was mich ich den wenn ich kein pulseaudio hab ?
<Fuchs> aoss 
<Fuchs> ist dann direkt auf Ebene Alsa unten 
<Elw3> also gehts net ohne neue packete zu holen ? warum packen die dann packete in die repo die sowas noch nutzen -.-
<Fuchs> oeh, pulse ist standardmaessig dabei eigentlich
<Fuchs> aoss sollte auch sein, wobei ich gerade kein frisch installiertes Ubuntu in Griffweite habe
<Fuchs> sollte es nicht dabei sein: weil OSS nun doch schon ein ganzes Weilchen nicht mehr der Standard ist
<Elw3> pulse hab ich einmal bei mint gehabt, aber normales ubuntu hate bei mir immer alsa als standar komisch...
<bobodan> k1l apollo13: ich hab das jetzt hin bekommen. die lösung ist allerdings superstrange ... 
<k1l> schieß los
<bobodan> windoof kann die die karte herunterfahren um energie zu sparen ... wenn man dann win wieder startet wird dies wieder ausser kraft gesetzt 
<bobodan> ergo ... hab ich die powersaving features für die netzwerkkarte deaktiviert ... und voila ... 
<bobodan> funktioniert
<bobodan> :D
<jokrebel> gn8
<bobodan> also beim herunterfahren wird dieses feature aktiviert ... und nur win kann es wieder aktivieren
<bobodan> deaktivieren
<Elw3> Fuchs: gut und wie verwende ich nun aoss wirklich verstehen tu ich das nicht
<Fuchs> aoss programmname 
<Fuchs> also z.B. aoss gtkguitune
<Elw3> ah ^^ ich dachte das programm erstellt mir diese dev gut gut
<Elw3> vielen dank dann ne ich weg haunse
<NTQ> hey leute. kann mir jemand verraten wie ich eine winxp-iso auf meinen usb kriege, damit ich davon installieren kann? mit dem normalen startmedienersteller geht es nicht
<NTQ> oder reicht es mit dd das image auf den usb-stick zu kopieren?
<k1l> NTQ: das ist kein ubuntu support thema. als google hinweis: bart pe. der rest im windows support
<NTQ> naja, es geht ja allgemein um das erstellen eines bootbaren usb-sticks aus einem bootbaren iso, oder?
<k1l> nein
<k1l> für ubuntu: nimm das image, nimm den startmedienersteller und fertig ist die laube. 
<ppq> für windows ist das ganz was anderes, .iso dateien lassen sich NICHT generell bootbar auf nen usbstick bringen
<ppq> bei xp geht es halt, mit winsetupfromusb (--> google), aber das ist nichts für hier *beipflicht*
<NTQ> ok, ich dachte das geht generell.
<NTQ> ja, danke trotzdem :)
<NTQ> ich hab winxp schon in der virtualbox laufen. von da aus sollte es dann also gehen.
#ubuntu-de 2011-07-19
<bullgard4_> In welcher Datei sind die Tastenkürzel, die man in gnome-keyboard-properties definiert hat, gespeichert?
<14WABLWAM> moin nochmal
<14WABLWAM> der openssh channel kann mir bei der folgenden frage anscheinend nicht weiter helfen. ..
<14WABLWAM> ich möchte alle user die per sftp auf einen Server zugreifen mit umask 0002 versehen. da ich jedoch auch gechrootete user habe funktioniert ein standardvorgehen in der sshd_config irgendwie nicht:
<14WABLWAM> Subsystem sftp /bin/sh -c ‘umask 0002; /usr/libexec/openssh/sftp-server’
<koegs> 14WABLWAM: was sagt lsb_release -a ?
<14WABLWAM> No LSB modules are available.
<14WABLWAM> Distributor ID: Debian
<14WABLWAM> Description:    Debian GNU/Linux 5.0.4 (lenny)
<14WABLWAM> Release:        5.0.4
<14WABLWAM> Codename:       lenny
<14WABLWAM> koegs: s.o.
<szal> ,paste? 14WABLWAM
<shetlandpony> 14WABLWAM: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<14WABLWAM> sorry
<14WABLWAM> ja, verstanden
<koegs> also dann schau doch mal in 
<koegs> #debian-de
<14WABLWAM> koegs: ok
<dreamon> Ich weiß nicht was ich verbrochen habe.. Aber kde öffnet mir jedes Fenster im Fullscreen..
<tobago> benutzt jemand instantbird? wenn ja, kann man dort einstellen, dass neue messages hochpoppen (so wie in pidgin)?
<Der-Sebo> guten morgen ihr retter
<Der-Sebo> was bedeutet c in der liste von apt-get search?
<Der-Sebo> und v
<bullgard4_> Der-Sebo: "liste von apt-get search": Was meinst Du?
<joschi> Der-Sebo: schau in die manpage von `aptitude` und lies dir den text zum kommando "search" durch
<Der-Sebo> wenn man ein packet zb virtualbos sucht per aptitude kommt eine treffer liste. vor jedem packket steht ein zustand zb i für installiert p nicht installiert
<Der-Sebo> was bedeutet das v und das c
<Der-Sebo> und groß A hinter i
<geser> Der-Sebo: drück mal "?" in aptitude, dort sind die ganzen Flags beschrieben
<Der-Sebo> bin wohl zu blind
<Der-Sebo> hatt ich schon versucht
<joschi> oder eben in der man page, wie schon geschrieben…
<Der-Sebo> dort hab ich auch nicht gefunden
<geser> v: virtual, c: gelöscht, aber config-Dateien noch installiert, A: automatisch installiert
<Der-Sebo> warscheinlich bin ich zu tomato ;)
<Der-Sebo> ah super
<joschi> du sollst die man page ja auch lesen und nicht nur nach bildern suchen
<Der-Sebo> wo hast du das gefunden geser?
<Der-Sebo> lol joschi
<Der-Sebo> ok andere frage
<Der-Sebo> habe virtualbox ose installiert
<geser> Der-Sebo: in der Help in aptitude selber, bei "state flags" und "action flags"
<Der-Sebo> auf zwei pcs auf dem einen hab ich usb funktion, beim anderen sind die usb laufwerke ausgegraut
<Der-Sebo> auf beiden systemen sind exakt die gleichen packet installiert
<koegs> die OSE Version hat kein USB-Support
<Der-Sebo> doch
<Der-Sebo> auf meinem laptop gehts ja
<koegs> ah moment, das hatte sich ja mit der 4.0 geändert
<Der-Sebo> nur auf meiner mainstation nicht
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox/Problembehebung#USB-Geraete-sind-ausgegraut
<shetlandpony> koegs's url: http://tinyurl.com/3lc7omx |        Problembehebung › VirtualBox › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<Der-Sebo> danke ihr lieben werd das probieren
<Der-Sebo> letzt frage, wenn ich einen benutzer, der gerade angemeldet ist einer gruppe hinzufüge, muss ich den user neu anmelden, damit die rechte aktiv werden?
<sash_> Ja.
<koegs> lesen bildet, steht doch im wiki
<Der-Sebo> danke
<Der-Sebo> sorry, das ich genervt hab musst leider schnell gehn
<bauruine> hallo, ich habe seit dem updaten auf natty extrem (50%-60%) packet loss bei meiner Netzwerkkarte. wie kann ich das beheben? 
<exiton> ich moechte den livestream vom zdf mit dem mplayer abspielen, das klappt aber nicht. mit dem vlc player klappt es. weiss jemand warum?
<bauruine> Die Netzwerkkarte ist eine NVIDIA MCP79. habe schon ein paar meldungen dazu gelesen aber leider nirgends eine lösung :-/ z.B. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8714731
<exiton> hier ist die ausgabe vom mplayer http://pastebin.com/xr15bK87
<user82> hi. ich habe jetzt gnome3 via ppa auf 11.04 installiert und wollte mal fragen wie ich es als default session auswählen kann? (er nimmt imemr "ubuntu" statt "GNOME")
<micha_> hi, ich verstehe das virtualBox-Wiki nicht. und zwar möchte ich meine Machines auf eine andere Platte auslagern, weil es auf meiner Homepartition eng wird. also verschiebe ich wie im Wiki angwegeben und gebe den neuen Pfad hier an: Datei -> Globale Einstellungen -> Allgemein -> Voreingestellte Ordner. Danach findet VirtuelBox die Machines aber leider nicht mehr. Weiss jemand was ich falsch mache?
<szal> .oO( an diesem Denglish geht die Welt down the drain.. :P )
<Imo> was ist eigentlich das max. an Quota was man dem cyrus bei einer mailbox zuweisen kann bzw. darf?
<joschi> Imo: INF
<joschi> Imo: auch bekannt als "bis platte voll"
<dAnjou> over 9000!!!
<redknight> LOL
<joschi> mine goes to eleven!
<apricot2> hab probs mit Samba. server ist installiert und läuft. Fregaben sind eingerichtet. user ist mit smbpasswd eingerichtet. Nautilus finde
<apricot2> Nautilus findet bei STRG-L jedoch keine Freigaben
<apricot2> Windows-Netzwerk ist aber zu sehehn
<dadrc> Was genau gibst du denn ein?
<apricot2> Fehlermeldung: Einhängen des Ortes nicht möglich. Empfangen der Speicherliste vom Server gescheitert
<apricot2> ich such im Nautilus mit STRG+J 
<apricot2> sorry STRG+L
<apricot2> da erscheint Windows-Netzwerk
<dadrc> Geht es, wenn du direkt die Adresse des Servers eingibst? smb://server/freigabe?
<apricot2> Fehler: Einhängen des Windows-Speichers fehlgeschlagen
<apricot2> Bitte wählen Sie einen anderen Betrachter und versuchen Sie es erneut.
<apricot2> hab smb://192.168.1.xxx/freigbe versucht
<dadrc> Kannst du von einem anderen Rechner auf die Freigaben zugreifen?
<apricot2> auch smb://linux-host/freigabe
<apricot2> Arbeitsgruppe in smb.conf ist: WORKGROUP
<quark> hi
<quark> ich habe mir per dd ein abbild meiner alten 500GB festplatte (normale sektoren) mit windows xp/ntfs drauf gemacht
<quark> die ntfs partition beginnt ja jetzt bei sektor 63, weil windows xp das aus irgend einem grund so macht
<dadrc> apricot2, wie gesagt, versuch mal, von einem anderen Rechner darauf zuzugreifen, ich tippe auf einen Fehler in der Serverkonfiguration
<apricot2> hab im LAN von suse drauf zugegriffen...
<apricot2> kommen auch Fehler...  'nicht erreichbar
<dadrc> Dann liegt es wohl am Server.
<apricot2> bestimmt sogar geht ja auch lokal nicht mit nautilus
<apricot2> aber wo setzt ich mit der Fehlersuche an ...
<apricot2> ping geht
<apricot2> apache erreich ich auch
<k1l> apricot2: samba neugestartet?
<k1l> ,samba? apricot2 
<shetlandpony> apricot2, Samba ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba - Weitere Infos im query ...
<apricot2> 2mal neu gestartet
<k1l> dann stimmt die config nicht?
<apricot2> smb.conf ?
<dadrc> Was sagt 'service smbd status'?
<apricot2> ddarc, smbd start/running, process 8010
<dadrc> Schon mal gut
<dadrc> Hast du was an der smb.conf verändert?
<dadrc> (/etc/samba/smb.conf)
<apricot2> nein
<dadrc> Was sagt 'net usershare list' auf dem Server?
<dadrc> Außerdem bitte mal 'testparm' in einen Pastebin
<quark> nun habe ich mir eine 4k-sektor platte gekauft und will das abbild dort draufschreiben, kann ich dann einfach mit dd das ganze abbild um 1 verscheiben um dann die ntfs-partition auf 64 normalen sektoren = beginn eines 4k sektoren zu kriegen?
<apricot2> hab grad die smb.conf in pastebin  is dasok ?
<quark> oder muss ich das mit gparted machen
<apricot2> smb.conf. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/401607/
<FM-Audio> Ich habe ein Naslaufwerk welches ich gerne statisch einbinden würde (sowie bei Windows Netzwerklaufwerke) geht sowas? 
<frostschutz> quark: dd kann schon verschieben, aber die partitionstabelle musst du dann trotzdem noch mit einem partitionierungstool deiner Wahl anpassen.
<frostschutz> quark: und ob das dann noch mit dem Windows bootloader funktioniert, weiss ich nicht
<apricot2> testparm: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/401612/
<quark> frostschutz: der windows bootloader ist in der ntfs-partition drin, oder?
<apricot2> net usershare listist leer
<apricot2> net usershare list ist 'leer
<frostschutz> quark: Keine Ahnung. Ich benutze Windows nur zum Spielen. Wenn da was nicht stimmt installiere ich Windows einfach neu, da ärgere ich mich nicht lange herum. :)
<frostschutz> quark: partitioniere die Platte mit (g)parted, leg die Partitionsgrenzen auf 1MiB (bei parted heisst das optimal align), und spiele mit dd dann nur die partition selbst zurück
<dadrc> apricot2, das ist aber keine Standard-Ubuntu-Config...
<quark> frostschutz: also dann muss ich das file, in dem ich das image drinn hab, zuerst mounten um dann so an die partition heranzukommen?
<apricot2> hmm... hab wohl vor längerer Zeit installiert und etwas rumgespeilt...
<quark> frostschutz: denn mit dd habe ich ein abbild der platte, nicht der partition gemacht
<apricot2> dadrc, net usershare list ist 'leer'
<FM-Audio> kennt sich hier jemand mit NAS/Servern aus?
<quark> frostschutz: beziehen sich die "filesystem-pointer" relativ zum anfang der partition, sodass das ganze ntfs noch funktioniert nach dem verschieben?
<dadrc> apricot2, hab ich gelesen, bringt uns leider wenig weiter. Ich würd dir vorschlagen, die jetzige Config zu sichern und das Ganze mal mit einer neuen Config zu testen
<frostschutz> quark: sudo losetup -f -r -o $[63*512] platte.img; sudo file -s /dev/loop0
<apricot2> und wie erstell ich die ?
<frostschutz> quark: und wenn das passt: dd if=/dev/loop0 of=/dev/sdx1 bs=1M
<dadrc> apricot2, 'dpkg-reconfigure samba' sollte das eigentlich machen
<dadrc> Was hast du auf dem Server eigentlich genau laufen?
<apricot2> eigentlich nur Testsysteme
<dadrc> Ne, ich mein, welche Ubuntuversion?
<apricot2> 10.10
<dadrc> Dann könnte die andere Config auch an der Ubuntu-Version liegen, aber ich glaub ich nicht
<apricot2> ok ich propiers mit dpkg-reconf...
<quark> frostschutz: okay, ich werds versuchen, sobald die platte hier ist. tönt aber scheisse kompliziert :D
<frostschutz> quark: es geht auch mit dd direkt (bs=512 skip=63, oder in dem speziellen fall bs=$[63*512] skip=1). dd ist halt sehr langsam wenn es mit einer Blocksize von 512 Byte arbeiten muss, daher stattdessen die Methode mit loop-Device und offset.
<quark> frostschutz:geht es auch indem ich das abbild read-only mounte und dann die alte partition in die neue, richtig positionierte partition kopiere? irgenwie hab ich das gefühl, dass ich so weniger möglichkeiten habe, mir in den fuss zu schiessen :)
<frostschutz> quark: für Linux würde ich das so machen (also auf Dateisystemebene arbeiten), für Windows nicht
<quark> frostschutz: die alte partition in die neue kopieren kann ich dann ja auch per dd machen, also nicht auf der dateisystemebene?
<apricot2> dadrc, hab gradmit gvfs-mount auf der Konsole probiert. Da heißt die Fehlermeldung: Error mounting location: "Datenträger unterstützt Einhängen nicht"
<apricot2> natürlich als root
<apricot2> und smbd läuft
<frostschutz> quark: das hat dann aber mit mounten nichts mehr zu tun
<quark> frostschutz: legt mount nicht auch ein loop device für jede partition an, die es im image findet?
<dadrc> apricot2, scheint doch am Server zu liegen, clientseitig ist da also nichts zu holen
<frostschutz> quark: du suchst nach einer umständlichen alternative für losetup? bitte... mach was du willst ;)
<apricot2> ich versuch auch dauernd (Internet Tip): im Nautilus: 'Orte / Verbindung zu server...'  das gibts bei mir gar nicht !
<apricot2> ah, die meinen vielleciht:  Datei / Mit Server verbinden...
<quark> frostschutz: okay, danke :)
<k1l> apricot2: pastebinit /etc/lsb-release
<apricot2> /etc/lsb-release ergibt: keine Berechtigung
<apricot2> als root !!
<apricot2> k1l, /etc/lsb-release ergibt: keine Berechtigung
<k1l> watt? 1. warum bist du root? 2. warum hast du kein lsb-release? welches linux läuft denn jetzt auf dem server?
<apricot2> Ubuntu 10.10
<joschi> apricot2: /etc/lsb-release ist ja auch kein binary…
<jokrebel> hi
<apricot2> und root bin ich nach sudo -i um den samba hinzukriegen
<k1l> apricot2: du sollst das mit pastebinit nopasten.
<apricot2> als useer ergibt /etc/lsb-release aber dasselbe
<apricot2> 'keine Berechtigung
<dadrc> 'cat /etc/lsb-release'
<jokrebel> k1l: mit Unterstrich
<apricot2> k1l, bitte was ?
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: nein, eigentlich nicht. was du meinst ist das wrapper-binary.
<apricot2> achso  :)
<apricot2> sorry
<LetoThe2nd> apricot2: du kannst auch "lsb_release -a | pastebinit machen" der effekt ist der gleiche
<jokrebel> ah -ok
<apricot2> k1l, http://pastebin.com/2L3nD8jy
<apricot2> hab auch grad nochmal im LAN vom Suse-PC probiert (Konqueror). http://192.168.1.111 geht, aber smb://192.168.1.111 geht nicht (Zeitüberschreitung...)
<jokrebel> apricot2: Das sind aber auch unterschiedliche Protokolle über verschiedene Ports…
<dAnjou> [natty + classic] vllt. schon zig mal gefragt, aber ich find grad auf die schnelle nix: wie krieg ich es hier, dass update-benachrichtigungen (wieder?) im panel auftauchen und sich nich einfach das fenster öffnet?
<dAnjou> /hier/hin/
<apricot2> jokrebel, klar - aber prinziell ist die Verbindung ok
<apricot2> ist also eher ne Sache von Samba selbst
<dAnjou> gelöst -> http://donnerdrummel.wordpress.com/2010/11/01/aktualisierungsbenachrichtigungen-im-panel-anzeigen/
<shetlandpony> dAnjou's url: http://tinyurl.com/3lju853 | Aktualisierungsbenachrichtigungen im Panel anzeigen   DonnerDrummel
<apricot2> ha, dann deisntallier ich mal Samba und installier neu....
<apricot2> mit software-center oder besser mit Synaptic ?
<dadrc> Egal
<apricot2> naja egal ?   bei etlicher software hat das software-center Ärger gemacht !
<apricot2> erst mal danke für eure Mühe  :)
<theAdib> Hallo wie kann ich eigentlich den Filesystemtyp meines Root-Filesystems erkennen? ext3 oder ext4 oder JFFS?
<jokrebel> theAdib: mit mount zB.
<theAdib> jokrebel, ah danke. Das wars. Hab in die fstab geschaut. Da steht es aber nicht drin (verständlicherweise).
<jokrebel> theAdib: kein Problem. Gern geschehn.
<NTQ> kann mir nochmal jemand helfen wie ich Fehle von programmen melden kann? ich hab mir eben goobox installiert und jedes mal, wenn ich in den einstellungen von CDemu auf mein DVD-Laufwerk umstelle, kommt ein Segmentation Fault.
<k1l> launchpad.net ist da die anlaufstation (wenn das programm aus den quellen kommt)
<NTQ> ja, launchpad ist mir schon klar, aber da gibt's doch auch noch irgend so ein automatierungsteil, das eben automatisch alle informationen zusammen sammelt. sonst wurden meine fehlermeldungen immer wieder gelöscht, obwohl ich mich so ausführlich fasste wie es mir möglich war.
<jokrebel> hä?
<k1l> du meinst apport?
<jokrebel> cu
<acidspoon> hi
<acidspoon> wollte grub wiederherstellen
<acidspoon> aber ich bekomme folgende fehlermeldung: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot stat `aufs'.
<acidspoon> woran liegt das denn?
<k1l> acidspoon: zeig mal die ganze meldung (nopaste)
<k1l> der gibt sicher noch ne line an
<acidspoon> ist die ganze
<acidspoon> mehr kommt nicht
<k1l> dann nopaste bitte mal deine /boot/grub/grub.cfg.new
<acidspoon> wie nopaste ich denn?
<acidspoon> die ist leer
<k1l_> hmm
<acidspoon> habs mit der live cd versucht
<k1l> ,grub2? acidspoon 
<shetlandpony> acidspoon: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<acidspoon> jap
<acidspoon> so hab ich das gemacht
<jwi> unterstützt grub denn aufs?
<k1l> du hast eine der beiden methoden benutzt unter reperatur?
<k1l> welche genau? auch mit dem mount kram davor?
<k1l> nopaste dann bitte mal die grub.cfg und dann noch die os_prober und evtl custom scripte in /etc/grub.d/
<LetoThe2nd> k1l: schon weg
<k1l> jo, danke. auch grade gesehen
<Wedelwolf> ich hab hier ne ubuntu 10.04 iso, da steht 64bit/amd
<Wedelwolf> die geht auch auf intel oder nich?7
<k1l> jupp
<WvngFlg> hi, ist es normal, dass im CCC die Version 2.13 steht?
<k1l> ,wf? WvngFlg 
<shetlandpony> WvngFlg: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<WvngFlg> CCC= ATI Cathalyst Control Center in den Systemeinstellungen
<WvngFlg> funktionieren tut alles normal. ich frag mich nur, da die neueste version ja 11.6 ist
<WvngFlg> Grafikkarte=HD5850
<k1l> welches ubuntu?
<WvngFlg> 11.04 natty
<k1l> den neusten treiber wirst du eh nicht haben
<WvngFlg> jo dacht ich mir auch... als der rauskam, hatte ich auch nichts in der Aktualisierung
<user82> hi. ich habe jetzt gnome3 via ppa auf 11.04 installiert und wollte mal fragen wie ich es als default session auswählen kann? (er nimmt immer "ubuntu" statt "GNOME")
<k1l> user82: beim einloggen unten gnome3 auswählen. dann sollte er das nehmen
<user82> tut er auch..aber er merkt es sich nicht k1l 
<k1l> hmm
<user82> reboot dann steht da wieder "ubuntu" als sessiontyp
<user82> gibts in der konsole was dazu/nen extra tool
<Hootch> hallo, ich probiere auf einem ubuntu 10.04 kde (4.4.5) aus. Es funktioniert fast alles ... ich hab aber im moment kein shutdown knopf im leave dialog. hat jemand eine idee?
<Fuchs> Hootch: welchen displaymanager verwendest Du, gdm oder kdm? 
<Hootch> gdm
<Fuchs> nimm mal kdm 
<unz3r00> Hallo! Ich habe ein Problem mit Avidemux. Und zwar habe ich hier ein VHS-Rip, das ein doppeltes Bild erzeugt. In MPlayer oder VLC oder Totem habe ich keine Probleme damit nur bei Avidemux wird das so angezeigt und mitkodiert. hat jemand eine Idee was ich machen könnte?
<Hootch> Fuchs und gdm deinstallieren?
<Fuchs> Hootch: nicht noetig, einfach kdm auswaehlen
<Fuchs> Hootch: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm   oder das gleiche mit kdm, solltest eine Auswahl bekommen
<Hootch> Fuchs ich gucke ... :)
<Hootch> Fuchs, danke dir :)
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<ring0> fährt eigentlich jemand zur debconf?
<ring0> ups, falscher channel :)
<unz3r00> jemand eine idee?
<unz3r00> Hier mal nen Link wie das aussieht: http://www.wuala.com/unz3r00/Screen/Avidemux_004.png/
<LupusE> hi
<unz3r00> hi
<unz3r00> Kann mir hier jemand sagen, wie dieses Doppelbild in Avidemux hier zu einem zusammenfügen kann? http://www.wuala.com/unz3r00/Screen/Avidemux_004.png/
<Fuchs> ,geduld? unz3r00 
<shetlandpony> unz3r00: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<unz3r00> mh... ok ... ich werd mal 10 Minuten warten ... solange mach ic mal ne Pause...
<LupusE> unz3r00: http://avidemux.org/smf/index.php?topic=9079.0 ... sagt google.
<unz3r00> LupusE: diese doppelbilder sind aber durhcgehend drinne und nicht nur bei Übergang oder Kamerawechsel. Ich habe die VHS nur auf DVD brennen lassen und abgespielt werden kann dir auch. Nur das weiterbearbeiten ist das Problem. Avidemux ist da optimal, mit den Filtern
<unz3r00> LupusE: Diese Seite hat mir schon weitergebracht: http://www.engon.de/audio/vhs2.htm . Ich vermute, dass das bild interlaced werden muss, das es Vollbilder werden, nur hat keines der Filter geholfen.
<LupusE> dann solltest du ggf einen multimediaexpertenchat aufsuchen. ich denke nicht, das shier jemand so in der tiefe steckt *vermut*
<unz3r00> ok danke, wenn sonst noch jemand eine Idee hat, dann bitte immer her damit...
<nahab> ,itunes?
<shetlandpony> Sorry nahab, ich weiss nichts ueber itunes, ich assoziiere aber Rhythmbox damit
<nahab> ,Rhythmbox?
<shetlandpony> nahab, Rhythmbox ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rhythmbox - Weitere Infos im query ...
<itu> hm
<itu> wie spiele ich nochmal midi-files ab?  (von konsole)
<Fuchs> timidity zum Bleistift 
<k1l> ,wiki? nahab schau doch direkt ins wiki und spar den spam hier
<shetlandpony> nahab schau doch direkt ins wiki und spar den spam hier, wiki ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Startseite
<itu> ah, danke!
<nahab> die links sind aber direkter...bei der startseite bekomme ich gleich 20 Antworten die nur indirekt was mit z.B Rhythmbox zu tun haben
<nahab> die links hier sind direkter meine ich
<MisterX> ppq: lag offenbar wirklich am filesystem…
<MisterX> meine seltsamen rechnerprobleme die letzte zeit
<MisterX> wollte mich nochmal bei dir für den support bedanken :)
<jokrebel> re
<dirk_> Guten Abend 
<jokrebel> gn8
<Thomas_Zahreddin> ich hab einen Laptop auf dem lief ubuntu (zulezt halbwegs stabil 10.10) nach update auf 11.04 boot der Rechner mit keinem OS mehr; versucht hab ich Ubuntu 8.04 bis 11.04 einige Versionen; das Verhalten: im Günstigsten Fall kann ich die Platte formatieren, bekomme angezeigt, dass alles auf die Platte kopiert wird, Rechner bootet aber nicht von Platte; Platte bereits getauscht - jetzt brauche ich Rat …
<Thomas_Zahreddin> aktuell mache ich gerade einen Speichertest , bisher keine Fehler (Test 4%), schreibt verschiedene Muster ins RAM
<ppq> Thomas_Zahreddin: ist denn im bios von der bootreihenfolge her noch alles ok?
<LupusE> Thomas_Zahreddin: du willst a) memtest86+ laufen lassen, b) diene hdd mit dem tool des herstellers checken, c) dauraufhin das eine oder das andere tauschen.
<LupusE> ggf auch einfach ein biosupdate fahren. aber eher unwahrscheinlich.
<Thomas_Zahreddin> ppq kann ich manuell festlegen - denke ja
<ppq> überprüf das doch vorsichtshalber mal
<ppq> wenn da ein gerät verschwindet, kann das die reihenfolge schonmal durcheinanderbringen
<Thomas_Zahreddin> LupusE: bios update ist nicht verfügbar, bzw. bios aktuell (bereits kontrolliert)
<Thomas_Zahreddin> ppq: es gibt für das Boot device ein Auswahlmenü (F12) dort wird das gerät gewählt
<Thomas_Zahreddin> LupusE: hdd - check: Ultimate boot CD (bootet und funktioniert): Platte ohne Fehler
<Thomas_Zahreddin> ppq: ich arbeite seit über 20 Jahren mit PC#s; das übliche hab ich alles durch
<tessarakt2> " ich hab einen Laptop auf dem lief ubuntu (zulezt halbwegs stabil 10.10) nach update auf 11.04 boot der Rechner mit keinem OS mehr;"
<tessarakt2> Grub schon neu installiert?
<ppq> Thomas_Zahreddin: nix für ungut, oft sinds bei den usern hier die kleinen sachen, die große auswirkungen haben :)
<Thomas_Zahreddin> tessarakt2: allso neue Partitionstabelle hab ich nicht immer auf die Platte geschrieben, aber sicherlich auch schon und die Platte komplett formatiert sicher mehrmals auch das Filesystem gewechselt - da müsste der grub sicher auch schon das ein oder andere mal neu geschrieben worden sein
<Thomas_Zahreddin> ppq: klar, ich traktiere den Rechner schon seit Tagen (stundenweise) und kann mir keinen Reim drauf machen - ich hätte ja getippt dass der Festplatten - Controller hinüber ist - aber dann dürfte die Ultimate boot CD die Platte nicht testen können (auch hdbench)
<Thomas_Zahreddin> also bleibt im wesentlichen der Speicher, das Bios und die CPU (Maske, spezielle Befehle, die ev. seit einiger Zeit von den Compilern verwendet werden) …
<Thomas_Zahreddin> btw. RAM-test bei 44% bisher keine Fehler
<Thomas_Zahreddin> Grund für den Upgrade war: ubuntu 10.10 bootete nicht mehr zuverlässig: grub brachte immer sein Menü - und nur in 50% der Fälle konnte ich danach den Rechner auch korrekt hochfahren, in den Logs (system und message) waren keine Einträge, die auf irgendeinen Fehler hindeuteten - es stand von den nicht durchgeführten boot-Versuchen einfach gar nichts im Log
<dirk_> Schonmal den Laptop von innen gereinigt ?? evtl. bricht alles ab weil die temp zu hoch ist
<Thomas_Zahreddin> dirk_:  guter HInweis - hab ich vor ca. 1 Jahr gemacht, da war ganz wenig Staub drin - wenn der Mem-Test durch ist werde ich den Rechner aufschrauben.
<dirk_> :)
<Thomas_Zahreddin> dirk_: glaub ich so richtig aber auch nicht: Ubuntu Installation 8.10 lief z.B. durch, nur konnte ich danach den Rechner nicht booten; Curser in ca. 5./6. Zeile blinkt wenn ich von HD Booten möchte
<Thomas_Zahreddin> Ram Test läuft zB. seit 23 Min ohne murren, es läuft kaum der Lüfter hoch
<dirk_> live cd läuft ?
<Thomas_Zahreddin> dirk_: ja
<Thomas_Zahreddin> dirk_: gerade das Gerät abgetastet, kaum handwarm
<dirk_> war halt son gedanke :D
<dirk_> meine ubuntu installation lief grad super 
<Minipluto> hiho
<Lerios> Hallo sagt mal hat jemand Erfahrung mit Ubuntu 11.04 und Android 2.3 Tethering ?
<bekks> ,frag? Lasall 
<shetlandpony> Lasall: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<bekks> Lasall: leg dich wieder hin.
<bekks> ,frag? Lerios 
<shetlandpony> Lerios: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Minipluto> ich probiere gerade das pidgin-skype plugin aus und habe das Problem, dass Skype durch Pidgin nicht automatisch gestartet wird, obwohl es eine Option dafür gibt. Wenn ich Skype manuell starte, nachdem Pidgin gestartet hat, kann Pidgin sich aber anscheinend nicht mehr mit der Skype API verbinden, weil dann unten in der Statusleiste auch immer "Verbinden..." steht. Gibts dafür eine Lösung außer Skype in die Sonne zu schießen?
<Lasall> bekks,shetlandpony: habe ich was gesagt?
<bekks> Lasall: Nein, deswegen kannst Du Dich ja auch wieder hinlegen...
<MisterX> nabend zusammen
<MisterX> ich habe gerade versucht, blender (2.58a, nicht aus den paketquellen) zu starten und bekomme die lapidare meldung "Speicherzugriffsfehler"
<MisterX> …das is kein gutes zeichen, oder?
<hdp> Korrekt.
<k1l> MisterX: klingt nen bischen nach kaputtem ram
<MisterX> mäh.
<MisterX> und ich hatte gehofft, dass es doch das filesystem war…
<MisterX> wo doch jetzt alles so hübsch funktioniert…
<Lerios> Bekks: das ist im grunde schon die frage:) hab bisher keine Lösung gefunden wie ich Tethering nutzen kann alles was ich bei google finde ist das es wohl ohne Probleme läuft und man das telefon nur anstöpseln braucht...was bei mir leider nicht funktioniert
<MisterX> ^^ mein letzter memtest war diese woche. irgendwas um die acht stunden. keine fehler.
<MisterX> (mind. 10 durchläufe…)
<k1l> MisterX: welches FS nutzt du denn?
<MisterX> ext4
<k1l> MisterX: und was ist mit blender aus den quellen? gleiche prbleme?
<MisterX> blender aus den quellen will ich nicht nutzen, da anderes gui mit dem ich nicht klarkomme
<MisterX> (zmd wenn das wiki noch stimmt o_O)
<MisterX> vll hab ich ja auch bei der installation was falsch gemacht…
<MisterX> habs nach /opt/blender geschoben
<MisterX> vll hab ich da was mit den rechten versaut, wie sollten die aussehen?
<hdp> Ein Segmentation Fault kann vielerlei Ursachen haben, die Dateirechte haben damit aber nichts zu tun.
<MisterX> kein segmentation fault. speicherzugriffsfehler. segfaults krieg ich idr in englisch ausgegeben…
<dirk_> versuch doch einfach mal die quellen ... dann siehste doch ersma obs läuft
<MisterX> (glaube ich…)
<MisterX> ^^ vor meiner os-neuinstallation lief es noch
<MisterX> und die pakete, die ich "damals" drauf hatte, hab ich jetzt wieder, dank ordentlicher backups
<dirk_> alte pakete und neues system ??
<MisterX> ich hatte ein verkrüppeltes filesystem
<MisterX> zumindest deuteten vier, fünf tage fehlersuche hier im channel darauf hin
<MisterX> woraufhin ich die platte ordentlich gebackupt habe
<MisterX> die platte formatiert
<MisterX> und das alte sys neu drauf
<MisterX> immernoch 10.10
<Conky> Hey
<MisterX> dann die alte paketkonfiguration wieder draufgespielt
<MisterX> und (fast) alles ist schick.
<dirk_> ahso, probier doch mal den hausmeister ... 
<MisterX> was will ich damit?
<Conky> ich braüchte mal hilfe
<MisterX> ,wf? Conky
<k1l> ,wf? Conky 
<shetlandpony> Conky: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<shetlandpony> Conky: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<MisterX> :)
<dirk_> evtl. findet der ja nen fehler oder die paketverwltung
<Conky> Jaja ich bin grad am schreiben
<MisterX> apt-get update gibt mir nen gpg-fehler
<Conky> Also ich habe meine Windows Partition mit Truecrypt verschlüsselt und wollte mal Ubuntu über Wubi testen naja dachte es funktioniert installiert alles schön und gut so nach der installation nicht neugestartet und dann SCHEIßE  ich hab meine Partition ja verschlüsselt also ich schön gegoogelt und rausgefunden es ist nicht kompatibel also wieder gelöscht so nun zu meinem Problem in 
<Conky> diesem Augenblick hatte ich ein USB - Stick drinne wo mein Truecrypt Container Key drauf war mit dem Namen boot.ini so Deinstallation hat rumgemeckert das mein Truecrypt Container in benutzung sei also entmountet und in einen anderen Ordner gepackt da war es schon zu spät Wubi hat ergendwas an meinem Truecrypt Key geändert (Key war sichtbar und danach war es eine Systemdatei und eine 
<Conky> Versteckte Datei)
<Conky> könnte man erfahren was Wubi dort geändert hat?
<Conky> Weil dort sind 4 Jahre Entwicklungsarbeit meiner Projekte drauf
<MisterX> backup von deinem key?
<Conky> leider nicht
<MisterX> zweiter usb-stick oder so?
<MisterX> schade.
<Conky> das hätte ich ja natürlich als erstes getan
<Conky> der key hat nun eine größe von 66 kb alle anderen nur 65
<Conky> im Hex Editor hat der Key 4 Reihen und eine Stelle in der Letzten Reihe alle anderen Keys dort keinen
<Conky> die man in kurzerhand erstellen kann
<phux> nur mal so nebenbei, Conky : 4 Jahre arbeit und keine Backups?
<Conky> Klar aber in unterschiedlichsten Zeiten
<Conky> das letzte war 6 Monate
<phux> ieks
<phux> git? svn?
<Conky> waren ja nur Hobby Projekte ein CMS und mehrere Server
<Conky> ausserdem eine leistungstarke Engine
<Conky> für 2D Games
<Conky> Ist Wubi nicht Open-Source?
<k1l> wubi is pita. deswegen raten wir hier auch jedem davon ab. wer ubuntu testen will: live-usb oder -cd. wer es installieren will: eigene partitionen
<Conky> was ist pita? 
<k1l> pain in the ass
<MisterX> re
<tmaex> Hallo, gibt es hier jmd, der mir eine Möglichkeit nennen kann Firefox auf einem Ubuntu Server zu installieren/öffnen, ohne 199 Pakete zu installieren?
<MisterX> tmaex: warum willst einen firefox auf einem server?!
<MisterX> also, äh, nein, so einen gibt es hier aller wahrscheinlichkeit nach nicht, weil du um die 199 pakete nicht drum rum kommst
<MisterX> das ist nämlich die grafische umgebung, die du für den fuchs brauchst…
<ppq> tmaex: probier mal 'sudo apt-get --no-install-recommends install firefox'
<tmaex> hat verschiedene praktische gründe, so eine art chormeOS nur mit nem ubuntu-server drunter und einem optional startbaren firefox
<k1l> tmaex: der will sicher ein X system nachladen, vollkommen zurecht
<tmaex> sowas hatte ich mir schon gedacht, aber er will alles incl. gnome, bluetoothtreiben, OOo...
<tmaex> @ppq sieht schon sehr gut aus (nur 44 Pakete)
<ppq> tmaex: weniger wird es höchstwahrscheinlich auch nicht
<Conky> hmm
<dreamon> Was kann man tun, wenn ubuntu das touchpad vom notebook nicht annimmt.?
<tmaex> ja aber des is ja schon viel besser (~80MB statt 350)
<MisterX> segfaults müssten irgendwo in den logfiles auftauchen, oder?
<tmaex> mal mit "lsusb | less" nachschaun obs erkannt wird oder kaputt ist?
<k1l> MisterX: ja
<MisterX> wo?
<MisterX> messages? syslog?
<k1l> dreamon: gucken welches touchpad du hast. evtl. mal in der hcl oder bei google gucken ob da probleme bekannt sind
<k1l> MisterX: dmesg würde ich erstmal ansteuern
<Conky> http://sourceforge.net/projects/wubi/files/Wubi/Wubi-8.10.515/Wubi-8.10-rev515-src.tgz/download  Ist das die letzte Version von Wubi?
<shetlandpony> Conky's url: http://tinyurl.com/3e5ouhs | 302 Found
<dreamon> k1l, Wie komm ich an die info was verbaut ist?
<k1l> packages.ubuntu.com Conky schau da mal nach, welche version die benutzen
<MisterX> k1l: dmesg | tail ändert sich nicht, wenn ich versuche blender zu starten und "Speicherzugriffsfehler" gesagt bekomme
<k1l> dreamon: lsusb, lspci
<dreamon> k1l, nach was sollte ich da ausschau halten.?
<k1l> dreamon: schau doch erstmal in der hcl oder bei google nach deinem laptop + ubuntu. 
<tmaex> so ein pech "firefox" -> kein Display angegeben
<k1l> tmaex: ohne X wird das auch nix
<tmaex> schade -> heißt den installier ich ezt nach?
<Conky> also laut dem nsi installer von wubi http://pastebin.com/PwUxa67L (die Funktion dazu hier) scheint er nur was zu schreiben und die dazugehörigen Attribute der Datei zu ändern 
<Conky> aber er hat nichts in die Datei geschrieben
<Conky> nur die Attribute geändert
<phux> tmaex: elinks ftw :)
<tmaex> phux: was willst du mir sagen!?
<phux> muss es firefox sein? auf einem server wuerde ich doch eher einen textbasierten browser verwenden?!
<k1l> naja, er will wohl per remote dann zum server verbinden und den nutzen. aber ohne X wird das nix
<phux> elinks :)
<k1l> (zudem ich die idee naja finde)
<ppq> naja, er könnte ja mit ssh -X oder so den firefox starten, ohne x auf dem server zu haben, oder?
<tmaex> ich will zB ein system testen, bei dem man dem server sagt zeige dies und das auf deinem Bildschirm -> mit php die seite generieren und per ssh den server das tun lassen
<tmaex> hab firefox und xserver-xorg-core nach installiert (wies mir die konsole empfohlen hat) wie starte ich ezt en firefox?
<tmaex> bzw wo kann ichs lesen
<ppq> tmaex: also willst du doch x auf dem server laufen lassen?
 * ppq hat nicht durchblickt, was du vorhast
<tmaex> ja es geht ja nicht anders oder?
<k1l> ,away? Conky|AFK 
<shetlandpony> Conky|AFK: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<tmaex> bzw wo kann ichs lesen
<lullu> hi, ich möchte die Machines meiner VirtualBox auf einer anderen Festplatte unterbringen. Gebe ich in den globalen Einstellungen einen anderen Ort für die Dateien an, so findet VB sie aber leider nicht. Weiss hier jemand wie das geht?
<ppq> lullu: du musst die "festplatten" einzeln wieder hinzufügen
<ppq> in den einstellungen jeder vbox
<lullu> ähm, könntet ihr mir das ein wenig genauer erklären?
<ppq> bzw in dem manager für virtuelle festplatten
<ppq> lullu: welche virtualbox version hast du denn eigentlich?
<lullu> Version 4.0.12
<tmaex> Einfach in das GUI gehen und da Exportieren (ist das das was du willst)
<ppq> lullu: okay. dann starte mal virtualbox, mach rechtsklick auf die betreffende virtualbox, ändern. dann massenspeicher und bei sata controller auf den eintrag gehen. dann rechts auf das blaue logo gehen und dort die datei für das festplattenimage auswählen
<lullu> und anschließend Massenspeicher>Festplatte hinzufügen und dann auf den neuen Speicherort verweisen, ja?
<tmaex> Der Weg wäre -> VMaschine exportieren auf andere Platte schieben und dort wieder neu in VBox einbinden (alle Einstellungen bleiben erhalten)
<lullu> ok, super danke! (scheint ja ganz einfach zu sein, wenn man weiss wie ;)
<tmaex> klingt einfacher als meine Lösung
<tmaex> weis jmd. wie ich den nach installierten XServer und Firefox dazu bringe mir mit "firefox" Firefox zu öffnen?
<bekks> Wen?
<ppq> tmaex: da du über ssh drin bist, musst du das $DISPLAY angeben.. und x sollte natürlich laufen ;)
<ppq> ich frage mich ja immer noch, was genau du willst und wieso
<Conky> mein durch Wubi modif. Key hat 65 Bytes und die von Truecrypt nur 64 Bytes 
<Conky> hat jemand da vielleicht eine Idee?
<tmaex> ppq: XServer läuft net wie ich die sache seh
<ppq> tmaex: dann starte ihn, 'startx', OHNE rootrechte
<tmaex> ppq: ich will einen Server der nen Bildschirm hat und wenn ich grad mim Lar zB  ne Serie oder sl.. daneben sitz und mich langeweile hab möchte ich am Lap die Funktion "schreib-ich-mir-eine" starten und dann öffnete der Server seinen Browser und zeigt mit
<tmaex> ppq: *mir ne serie oder so...
<tmaex> ppq: startx -> terminal wie aus der RecoveryConsole in das man nix eintippen kann
<ppq> tmaex: ist halt gefangen vom prozess, hättst noch ein & dahintersetzen müssen um es in den hintergrund zu schicken
<tmaex> ppq: ahh klar macht sinn ... mom (rebooting)
<ppq> rebooten? deswegen? oO
<ppq> drück einfach strg+z und gib dann bg ein
<tmaex> ppq: schnellster weg um das nichts tun zu beenden?
<bekks> strg+z; bg
<tmaex> ppq: sehr cool so geht alles thx
<ppq> tmaex: was dir auch noch gefallen könnte bei sonem szenario ist synergy
<ppq> tmaex: damit kannst du tastatur/mauscursor vom notebook in dem x auf dem "server" benutzen
<eix_> dreamon: touchpad wird nicht angenommen? Gar nicht, oder nur bestimmte Funktionen? evtl holft Dir synclient
<ppq> tmaex: sonst hättest du ja keine möglichkeit den dort laufenden firefox zu steuern
<tmaex> ppq: habs schon gesehn (google) sehr cool | doch, weil tastatur hängt eh dran
<dreamon> eix_, Ich hab ubuntu nochmal installiert nun geht maus.. weiß der deibel
<ppq> tmaex: aber dann ist es ja witzlos, die kiste überhaupt erst per ssh zu steuern oO
<dreamon> Die 11.04 will sich gar nicht installieren lassen.
<tmaex> ppq: ja es stimmt schon sowas in der art wär echt noch die krönung
<tmaex> ppq: aufjedenfall fettes danke
<Thomas_Zahreddin>  ppq: LupusE: tessarakt2: es war die zweite eingebaute Festplatte: die hat (aus mir nicht ganz klaren Gründen) verhindert, dass der Laptop rund läuft - Platte ausgebaut - jetzt ist die Installation auf der ersten Platte durchgelaufen … sehr seltsam
#ubuntu-de 2011-07-20
<nahab> moin... suche ein programm, mit dem man ein Image einzelner Partitionen und deren Betriebssysteme machen kann (bei Windows nennt sich das True Image nur zur besseren Erklärung )
<dreamon_> nahab, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/shell/dd
<nahab> dreamon_, ein programm wäre mir lieber
<dreamon_>  nahab Unten steht -> Wer lieber mit einer Benutzeroberfläche arbeitet, kann zur Datensicherung auch partimage oder air-imager nutzen.
<dreamon_> Ich nehm dd.. die anderen beiden hab ich nicht getestet
<nahab> dreamon_,  mom 
<nahab> dreamon_,  hab nicht alles gelesen sorry
<nahab> dreamon_, also nur zum Verständnis, ich habe von einer Imageerstellung gesprochen, die man auf einer leeren formatierten festplatte installieren kann von einem Datenträger auf der das image erstellt wurde
<dreamon_> nahab, Du willst eine Platte komplett in ein Image verwandeln.. und auf Festplatte 2 speichern.. ja.
<nahab> dreamon_,  jau
<dreamon_> dd if=/dev/sdx of=/media/Platte2/imagename.img -> sdx ist die Festplatte von der du Image erzeugen möchtest..
<dreamon_> Wie gesagt den Grafischen Kram nehm ich nicht.. daher mußt selbst nachlesen.. in dem Wiki würde das auch drin steht das ich dir beschrieben habe.
<dreamon_> Der Befehl kopiert die ganze Festplatte auf die Platte2 in den Dateinamen imagename.img 
<dreamon_> if= das input und of= der ausgang..  Etwas ungewohnt.. aber simple.
<nahab> klappt das auch, wenn ich das image auf der selben festplatte installieren sagen wir auf partition 3  und ich habe auf diesem image partition 1 und 2 gesichert?
<dreamon_> Du kannst es hinsichern wo du willst.. nur logischerweise nicht auf die gleiche Partition. Wichtig ist das du den Unterschied zwischen Partitionen und Festplatte erkennst..
<dreamon_> sda = Festplatte sda komplett und z.b. sda1 ist die erste Partition dieser festplatte, sda2 die zweite..  Wenn du auf eine Partition, das Image schreiben willst diese eingehängt sein muß.. aber das ist glaub klar?
<dreamon_> weiß nicht wie erfahren du bist
<nahab> dreamon_, absoluter anfänger.... sagen wir, ich benutze einer der 2 programme, wie bekomme ich das image dann ohne BS zurück so wie es aussieht funktioniert es nur auf ein BS
<dreamon_> nahab, Du machst dir eine Live-CD und startest von der.. da kannst auch kopieren..
<dreamon_> Aber lies dir den wiki artikel durch.. da steht das super beschrieben
<nahab> dreamon_,  ahhh eigentlich logisch
<nahab> dreamon_, ganz ehrlich?! oftmal ist das so beschrieben, das ich gar nicht raffe was die mir vermitteln wollen...darum lieber programme
<nahab> so, anscheinend kann man immer nur eine partition sichern... das ist blöd, weil ich 2 BS drauf habe  und somit auch den gruß der ja nicht installiert wird, wenn ich auf eine leere festplatte nur eine partition wiederherstelle
<nahab> gruß=grub
<dreamon_> ganz ehrlich. Ich seh das genauso. Aber ich hab festgestellt, das ich dadurch unheimlich viel dazugelernt habe. Wenn man sich wirklich damit auseinandersetzt..  dann kommt man sehr gut weiter. Oberflächlich lesen, bringt meist nix.
<dreamon_> nahab, Nein.. du hast nicht gelesen was ich dir geschrieben habe. sda= festplatte komplett sda1=erste partition der gleichen Festplatte
<dreamon_> Das steht auch im Artikel.. genau lesen..
<nahab> dreamon_, doch ich habe gelesen, was du geschrieben hast, aber ich glaube du redest von DD - stimmts, ich bin gedanklich schon bei den programmen, da kann man anscheinend nur 1 partition sichern, ich glaube ich gehe doch mal zu DD 
<dreamon_> nahab, Achso.. wie ich schon sagte, diese gui dinger hab ich nie verwendet
<nahab> dreamon_, scheinen auch nicht so toll zu sein ich les mir jetzt mal dd durch mal sehen ob ich da was von raffe
<dreamon_> es gibt auch noch ein dd_rescue -> super software wenn die Festplatte Fehler hat... 
<nahab> dreamon_, warum sehe ich die windows und die ubuntu partition bei mir auf ubuntu, aber die linux mint partition nicht
<dreamon_> nahab, mußt halt mounten.. 
<nahab> ui schon wieder was neues :-)
<nahab> ich schau mal nach mounten
<dreamon_> Vielleicht gar nicht schlecht, da lernst dann gleich wie man mit den Laufwerksbezeichnungen umgehen tut
<nahab> ich glaube ich gehe sobald es mal in der VHS angeboten wird in die linuxschule vielleicht raffe ich dann mehr :-)
<dreamon_> Es gibt schöne Bücher.. die einem helfen.. sogar kostenlose.. 
<dreamon_> Aber auch im Wiki gibts hilfe ohne ende..
<nahab> kostenlose bücher??? wie was eo???????ßßßß
<dreamon_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Startseite
<koegs> http://openbook.galileocomputing.de/ubuntu/
<dreamon_> Puh.. schon eine Weile her wo ich das glesen hab.. schauen ob ich was finde.. ah.. danke koegs
<nahab> so geh mal wieder und kämpf mich mit dd durch thx
<C_A_M> moin
<scherenhaenden> hallo... ich hab n problem und zwar... die musik, und videos springen hin und her.... das heißt, wenn ich ein player benutze oder in youtube.... früher hatte dass im 9.04... danach nie wieder bis jetzt beim 11.04...  
<scherenhaenden> ich kann musik hören aber manchmal spring so wie die musik auf ner alte CD wäre
<sash_> edward_mit_den: Auch bei ganz normaler Musik in rhythmbox zum Beispiel?
<scherenhaenden> ja... also... egal welches format... es kan wav, mp3, etc... und hab mit keiene Ahnung wieviele players probiert
<sash_> 1. Bitte nicht immer ...
<scherenhaenden> sogar in youtube... springen die videos und alles... nicht der ganze zeit... aber  so in 5 min... 2 oder 3 mal 
<scherenhaenden> ach schuldigung, ich schreibe immer so keine ahnung wieso :S.
<sash_> 2. Kannst du mit htop mal überprüfen, ob die Prozessorauslastung sehr hoch geht, wenn du Musik hören willst? Bitte nicht youtube testen, sondern eine lokale MP3.
<scherenhaenden> ne... ist sogar sehr niedrig... so wie nichts tut... ich hab nen phenom x4 955 black edition... 
<scherenhaenden> ich höre grad. z.B. jetzt läufts. und manchmal 10 min lang ohne problem, und plötzlich wieder
<sash_> Das ist irgendwie sehr schwer zu debuggen, finde ich. Hast du zufällig auch ein Windows auf der Kiste und weißt, ob da alles normal funktioniert?
<scherenhaenden> ich habe das seit dem ich zum 11.04 aktualliziert hab
<dc5ala> scherenhaenden, hast das unter Unity als auch unter Classic Desktop?
<scherenhaenden> ja da funktionierts im windows, aber windows benutze ich nie. ein Lehrer hat zu mir gemaint das wäre der treiber. aber ich kann mich noch erinnern ich hatte es extra aktualiziert ein mal wo ich noch 9.10 oder so was hatte... und dann hats wieder funktioniert... aber ich hab vergessen wie des ging damals, und ich weiß es auch nicht ob das richtige grund ist
<scherenhaenden> uh. keine Ahnung. wie weiß ich das?
<scherenhaenden> ich bin grad auf kde, der normalle gnome desktop nicht funktioniert
<dc5ala> scherenhaenden, schwer zu sagen, kann mich nur erinnern, dass es bei Flash (youtube etc,) Probleme gab, wenn die Hardwarebeschleunigung in Flash aktiviert war. Musste man deaktivieren.
<scherenhaenden> mm ich werde danach evtl mal probieren die treiber neu zu installieren
<jdoc4> hi, wie kann ich denn von ubuntu-desktop auf xubuntu wecheseln und alles loswerden was 
<jdoc4> bei ubuntu-desktop dabei war?
<ppq> jdoc4: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Desktopumgebung_deinstallieren
<jdoc4> ppq: schick danke!
<ppq> jdoc4: der weg mit dem metapaket geht in aller regel nicht, da schon abhängigkeiten als manuell installiert markiert wurden --> manuell machen am besten :)
<ppq> und prüf bitte nochmal die liste der zu deinstallierenden pakete, bevor du das bestätigst. vielleicht willst du ja doch noch etwas davon haben
<scherenhaenden> ich hab alle mögliche desktops in meinem pc... aber der von gnome funktioniert nicht :s...
<jdoc4> ppg: zur Not installier ichs halt wieder
<jdoc4> erstmal nur auf einem virtuellen Recher
<ppq> ,tab? jdoc4
<shetlandpony> jdoc4: Bei vielen IRC-Clients ist es moeglich mit Hilfe der Tab-Taste den Nickname anderer Nutzer zu vervollstaendigen. Tippe beispielsweise shet<Tab> um shetlandpony zu erhalten. Derartiges Verhalten ist im Uebrigen an vielen Stellen anzutreffen, beispielsweise auch im Grossteil der Shells. [tabcompletion]
<itu> moin
<itu> wie kann ich den Inhalt einer webseite als Text ziehen -ohne einen künstlichen Zeilenumbruch?
<jdoc4> tab?
<itu> lynx|w3m|links  --dump  machen alle einen Zeileumbruch bei ca. 80? Zeichen
<jdoc4> ok... kapiert
<ppq> jdoc4: das war nur der befehl für den bot
<ppq> itu: wie wär's einfach mit wget? das .html dokument laden
<ppq> und ggf. weiter bearbeiten
<itu> hm, und dann htmltotext  , ok
<jdoc4> scherenhaenden: gnome 2 oder 3 :-)
<scherenhaenden> 3#
<scherenhaenden> aber baßt scho
<scherenhaenden> ich benutze xfce kde und lde
<scherenhaenden> ich geh jetzt 
<scherenhaenden> danke für alles jungs ;)
<itu> "htmltotext: command not found" ach du ....
<szal> itu: 'html2text'?
<rink> Guten Tag
<itu> ok, 'html2text' kann man apt-getten
<itu> hmpf,  Ergebnis: immer noch Zeilenumbruch....
<ppq> itu: liegt vllt. auch ab <br> oder <p>bla</p> im src *vermut*
<ppq> *am
<itu> ich schau nach
<rink> hi, wie lade ich denn eine neuere cups printer version?
<ppq> rink: das ist keine sonderlich geschickte frage
<ppq> rink: was genau hast du vor, wo liegt das problem? welche ubuntuversion, welcher drucker genau, welchen treiber verwendest du?
<rink> natty canon ip4700
<rink> 64 bit
<itu> kann kein <br> entdecken
<itu> (nein, mit Lynx ohne --dump wird ja auch nichts umgebrochen)
<jdoc4> itu: was genau ist denn das Problem? sprich was willst du hinterher damit machen?
<ppq> rink: lad doch mal diesen treiber hier runter http://support-asia.canon-asia.com/contents/ASIA/EN/0100236002.html
<ppq> rink: das ist ein .deb paket, 32bit version allerdings. lässt sich in ubuntu aber problemlos installieren:
<itu> ich will wikiedits von mir listen für weitere Bearbeitung
<ppq> rink: "sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture cnijfilter-common_3.20-1_i386.deb cnijfilter-ip4700series_3.20-1_i386.deb"
<itu>  aber das Problem ist ässerst allgemein und schreit nach einer lösung
<ppq> rink: also schritt für schritt: das .tar.gz archiv runterladen, entpacken, ein temrinal öffnen, mit 'cd' in das verzeichnis wechseln wo du es hin entpackt hast. dann o.g. befehl ausführen
<szal> Canon-Treiber gibts bei Canon i. d. R. auch für 64bit
<jdoc4> itu: w3m kann -cols wie gross kann ich allerdings nicht sagen 
<itu> ah, danke
<jdoc4> w3m -cols 65535 mekert aber mal nicht :-)
<itu> hmpf
<itu> ah, doch!
<rink> canon treiber nur für 32 bit
<itu> jdoc4: danke, das hilft schon mal!
<rink> sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture cnijfilter-common_3.20-1_i386.deb etc..
<szal> rink: Tatsache, die gibts nur 32bit..  wohl n älteres Modell dann..
<rink> 2 Jahre alt
<rink> sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture cnijfilter-ip4700series_3.20-1_i386.deb
<rink> was aber nicht richtig funktioniert
<szal> heißt?
<rink> fehlermeldung nicht richtige cups klasse etc
<szal> bitte wörtlich, wenns geht
<rink> Page 1 (Scheduler not running?):
<rink> {'cups_connection_failure': False}
<rink> Page 2 (Is local server publishing?
<rink> 'local_server_exporting_printers': False}
<rink> Page 3 (Choose printer):
<rink> {'cups_dest': <cups.Dest iP4700-series (default)>,
<rink>  'cups_instance': None,
<rink>  'cups_queue': 'iP4700-series',
<rink>  'cups_queue_listed': True}
<rink> Page 4 (Check printer sanity):
<rink> {'cups_device_uri_scheme': u'usb',
<rink>  'cups_printer_dict': {'device-uri': u'usb://Canon/iP4700%20series',
<rink>                        'printer-info': u'Canon iP4700 series',
<szal> ,paste? rink
<shetlandpony> rink: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<rink>                        'printer-is-shared': True,
<sash_> Yeah!
<rink>                        'printer-location': u'ploink-GA-MA785GMT-UD2H',
<rink>                        'printer-make-and-model': u'Canon iP4700 series Ver.3.20',
<rink>                        'printer-state': 3,
<rink>                        'printer-state-message': u'/usr/lib/cups/filter/cpdftocps failed',
<rink>                        'printer-state-reasons': [u'none'],
<rink>                        'printer-type': 8556572,
<rink>                        'printer-uri-supported': u'ipp://localhost/printers/iP4700-series'},
<rink>  'cups_printer_remote': False,
<NTQ> pastebin
<k1l> *sigh*
<rink> ??
<szal> [13:40:56] <rink>                        'printer-state-message': u'/usr/lib/cups/filter/cpdftocps failed', <- wenn der Filter net will, heißt das nach meiner Erfahrung gerne "falscher Treiber"
<rink> Problem ist die architektur
<apricot1> ich will webmin als steuerungstool für apche/samba/.../ verwenden. Hab gehört es gäbe Sicherheitsprobleme ; gibts Einwände gegen Webmin ??
<rink> deshalb dachte ich in einer neuen gutenprint version sei der driver enthalten..
<szal> rink: tja, da gibts potenziell mind. 2 Möglichkeiten..  32bit-System aufsetzen oder anderen Drucker nehmen
<k1l> apricot1: ja, das ist aus den quellen geflogen, weile es 1. nen sicherheitsloch ist und 2. in den configs wild rumfuhrwerkt
<rink> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/442746/
 * szal empfiehlt HP, da läuft grundsätzlich alles
<k1l> apricot1: entweder du kannst nen server administrieren oder du lässt es
<apricot1> k1l, war aber schön einfach :)   Ich bin halt nicht DER Linux Freak und mach noch viele andere Sachen. Tfrotzdem danke. Dann muss ich mich halt durch die config-Dateien wühlen  :)
<Imo> wenn ich unter root drinne bin und möchte auf root für einen anderen user befehle ausführen müsste das doch mit su - USER -c "command" gehen oder?
<k1l> nur dass man unter ubuntu nie root ist
<Imo> ja das stimmt aber im prinzip müsste das gehen oder?
<ppq> Imo: ja, - muss aber ganz an das ende
<apricot1> heureka - erster gelungener Zugriff lokal auf Samba-share. Aber nur unter 127.0.0.1 - unter 192.168.1.111 gehts nicht. Auch nicht unter dem Hostnamen Fehlermeldung: "Einhängen des Ortes nicht möglich - Empfangen der Speicherliste vom Server ist gescheitert"
<ppq> Imo: du kannst aber statt - auch -l nehmen, das tut genau das gleiche und kann an beliebiger stelle stehen
<ppq> Imo: und auch von mir nochmal: mit aktiviertem root account macht man sich hier keine freunde. musst dann halt sehen von wem du support bekommst..
<Imo> kk ;) thx
<joschi> Imo: sudo -u $benutzer /path/to/your/command
<rink> turnikudi turnikuda canon drucker funktioniert nach 30 Min
<Johannes___> Hi
<Johannes___> habe n recht seltsames Problem seitdem ich Ubuntu 11.04 installiert habe
<Johannes___> Jedesmal wenn ich reboote ist meine Tastatureinstellung wieder auf Englisch, selbst wenn ich es davor zig fach gelöscht und auf deutsch gestellt habe
<Johannes___> kennt jemand ein ähnliches problem, oder weiß wie man es lösen könnte? Habe bisher leider nichts hilfreiches gefunden
<apollo13> ja keyboard neu konfigurieren
<apollo13> sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<apollo13> und dann hoffen dass es geht
<apollo13> hatte ich bis jetzt bei jeder 11.04 install
<Johannes___> Ist inzwischen doch eine gute Lösung aufgetaucht ... danke
<apollo13> hmm, man sollte schaun wann man schreibt :7
<jokrebel> .oO( Die gepostete Lösung ist nicht gut oder wie? )
<scherenhaenden> hallo, weißt jmd wie kann die Große von sound buffer ändern?
<scherenhaenden> hallo, weißt jmd wie kann die Große von sound buffer ändern???????????????????????
<MrRagga> ^^^ platte hängt
<sysdef> "?"-buffer overflow
<ppq> scherenhaenden: ein satzzeichen reicht. und alle halbe stunde zu fragen ist eher kontraproduktiv...
<ppq> damn,  jetzt fang ich auch schon damit an
<ppq> scherenhaenden: toll gemacht :D
<scherenhaenden> danke
<Justux> hallo, nutze erst seit kurzem linux und im speziellen xubuntu 10.04. mitten im betrieb hat es mich ausgeloggt und wenn ich versuche mich wieder einzuloggen, macht er kurz was aber kommt am ende wieder beim anmeldebildschirm raus. hab grade versucht ein theme zu installieren, kann das was damit zu tun haben? danke schonmal für evtl hilfe:)
<versi> ich spiele ueber 'wine' 'wc III' und kriege die maus darin nicht gefangen. ich benutze ubuntu 11.04
<jokrebel> Justux: Kommst Du mit ALT+F2 auf nen Konsole wo Du Dich einloggen kannst?
<jokrebel> Justux: Bzw. mit STRG+ALT+F2
<nextnewbee> hallo wie kann ich das mitschneiden meiner web bewegungen durch den provider unter ubuntu verhindern? (ipSec/VPN)
<Justux> weiß ich nicht, ich werde es mal testen. bin grad per live-cd online, hast du also einen tipp was ich probieren sollte, wenn das klappt?
<Justux> jokrebel: lese grad im wikiartikel von gdm das mit der endlosschleife... könnte mein problem sein oder?
<jokrebel> Justux: Wenn Du grad per LiveCD in dem nicht mehr bottenden System bist, könntest Du mal die entsprechenden LOG-Dateien sichten. (~/.xsession-errors.* und /var/log/Xorg.*
<jokrebel> -bott +boot
<k1l> Justux: was hast du denn gemacht, als er damit angefangen hat?
<Justux> jokrebel: ja, bin ich. aber: bin mit live-cd 8.04 online und der mag kein ext4, sodass ich auf die partitionen des eigtl systems nich zugreifen kann...
<sash_> Heutzutage benutzt man sowas auch nicht mehr.
<Justux> k1l: weiß nicht, meiner meinung nach nichts... habe von deviant-art ein theme runtergeladen und in usr/share/themes geschoben und den einstellungsmanager geöffnet und... schwupp ich war im anmeldebildschirem
<buggyer> hi leute. habe einen samba pdc mit ldap backend. kann mich einlggen, die logon scripte werden ausgefuehrt, aber roaming profiles findet er nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> also windowmanager-mässig betrachtet eigentlich das genaue geneteil von nichts.
<Justux> sash: aber das ist die einzige, wo ich mein wlan out of the box einrichten kann
<k1l> Justux: also da hat der user keine schreibrechte
<k1l> du wirst da sicher mit den rechten gefummelt haben
 * LetoThe2nd riecht nen gerooteten nautilus :-)
<Justux> k1l: um den theme ordner in das theme-verzeichnis zu schieben, hab ich "sudo mv ~/<theme> /usr/share/themes" genutzt, war das der fehler?
<LetoThe2nd> nein, nicht per se. aber wenn das lustige thema fehlerhaft ist, ist es höchstwahrscheinlich die ursache.
<k1l> Justux: eigentlich reicht es das theme per drag&drop in die theme-manager zu ziehen.
<Justux> ﻿LetoThe2nd: also was machen?
<Justux> k1l: auch bei xfce?
<LetoThe2nd> Justux: wieder löschen?
<Justux> LetoThe2nd: aber reicht das? werkelt das wirklich nur in sich rum, oder ändert das auch andere einstellungen?
<LetoThe2nd> Justux: wenns auch nur annähernd sauber erstellt ist, sollte das reichen. wenn das thema querschiessende nebeneffekte hat, dann muss ich fast sagen, selber schuld wer sich das zeug auf gut glück von irgendwoher installiert.
<Justux> ﻿LetoThe2nd: ok, dann werd ich mal versuchen das zu löschen... vielen dank für die hilfe an alle die sich beteiligt haben!
<versi> ich spiele ueber 'wine' 'wc III' und kriege die maus darin nicht gefangen. ich benutze ubuntu 11.04, kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?
<k1l> ,appdb? versi schau mal nach was wine selbst zu dem spiel sagt
<shetlandpony> versi schau mal nach was wine selbst zu dem spiel sagt, appdb ist eine Sammlung von Testberichten und Bewertungen fuer Programme unter Wine: http://appdb.winehq.org
<versi> k1l: habe jetzt nochmal verschiedenes ausprobiert, da appdb sagt es geht. wenn ich die fensterkontrolle und fensterdekorierung durch ubuntu entzirhe, dann ist die maus zwar gefangen, allerdings geht dann die tastatur nicht mehr.
<dreamon> Hat jemand erfahrung wenn anch update auf 11.04 mit ATI kein Bild kommt was man machen kann.. Vesa kann ich booten.. (failsafe)
<ppq> dreamon: welche grafikkarte?
<ppq> also, welches modell genau :)
<dreamon>  ATI Mobility HD4500 Series
<ppq> dreamon: ah, ok. dann boote doch mal failsafe, installier den neusten fglrx, führ 'sudo aticonfig --initial' aus und reboote
<k1l> versi: so spontan keine genaue idee. schau halt bei wine genau hin. goldstatus etc gibts oft obwohl nur der installer läuft. ansonsten mal andere wine version testen wenn sie von der anleitung abweicht
<dreamon> ok
<versi> k1l: danke
<dreamon> ppq, Fail to link to fglrx-libglx.so, please check whether driver is installed correctly.. 
<dreamon> ppq, ist das normal?
<ppq> dreamon: nopaste bitte mal die ausgabe von 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure fglrx'
<ppq> nein
<dreamon> ppq, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/648364/
<ppq> dreamon: hrm, was passiert wenn du rebootest?
<dreamon> ppq, Dann läuft die Kiste.. ey super.. danke.. Kannst du mir noch erklären warum?
<jokrebel> .oO( weil manchmal sogar unter Linux ein Neustart nützlich ist? )
<dreamon> ppq, Bzw. Was du genau gemacht hast?
<dreamon> jokrebel, den Neustart hab ich öfters hingelegt, wie der Schuhmacher.
<ppq> dreamon: ich hab gegoogelt nach der fehlermeldung, die aticonfig --initial bringt. in letzter zeit tauchte das häufiger auf unter 11.04-nutzern, allerdings immer im zusammenhang mit verschiedenen versionen... gibt auch nen bug report dazu, demzufolge liegt es an fglrx der in der version inkompatibel mit dem xserver der in natty verwendet wird ist
<ppq> aber in version 840 wurde der gefixt, du hast die
<dreamon> ppq, Schlaues Kerlchen.. Ich glaub ich muß noch viel Lernen.
<ppq> ka, warum die meldung immer noch kommt
<ppq> dreamon: das mit dem rebooten war nur ein "och, probieren könnte man das ja trotzdem mal", mehr nicht ;)
<ppq> jokrebel hat da schon recht :p
<dreamon> sudo dpkg-reconfigure fglrx -> was macht das genau? ist das das gleiche wie wenn ich in synaptic das packet entferne und neu installiere?
<dreamon> Oh zu früh gefreut.. hab gerade einen Reboot gemacht( nur so.. ;)  und nun wieder violettes Bild und geht nicht weiter
<dreamon> Das ist komisch hier.. wenn ich reboot mache.. dann spinnt kiste..
<dreamon> Wenn ich ihn aber richtig abschalte und wieder einschalte.. dann fährt er normal hoch.
<k1l> o_O
<k1l> sicher, dass die karte genug saft bekommt oder ähnliches?
<dreamon> k1l, Issn Laptop.. schlecht nachzuschauen.. manchmal geht auch der reboot.. manchmal bringt er aber beim Hochfahren massig fehler .. So Assembler ähnliches zeug.. mit den Registern..
<deem> klingt nach schrott
<deem> oder zu warm
<LupusE> hi
<user82> abend. zwie fragen zum kernel: 1) kann ich einen kernel auf einem pc kompilieren und auf einem andren einsetzen wenn die gcc version nicht die selbe ist. 2) ist es ein großer vorteil einen neueren gcc zu nutzen(4.5.2 statt 4.4.4)
<LetoThe2nd> user82: 1) ja 2) nein 3) bitte ubuntu-bezug im nächsten satz herstellen, sonst bitte weiter im #ubuntu-de-offtopic. danke
<jokrebel> cu
<user82> ist es uz off topic den ubuntu kernel zu ersetzen...okay ja könnte man als generell linux darstellen. danke LetoThe2nd 
<LetoThe2nd> user82: stell die frage ubuntu-spezifisch, dann bist du damit willkommen. aber "läft kernel a kompiliert mit gcc b auf system c auch auf system d mit gcc e" ... ist halt sehr generisch. :-)
<user82> 10.10 baue ich den kernel mit einer netbook-config aus dem internet und will es dann auf meinem n150 atom einsetzen mit 11.04
<user82> ich hatte nur bedenken dass der neue gcc einiges besser ist und ich deshalb die endlose kompilierzeit in kauf nehmen sollte auf dem atom
 * LetoThe2nd schenkt user82 mal ein paar satzzeichen.
<LetoThe2nd> user82: solange dein compiler auf dem 10.10 architekturmässig passt, kein problem. falls nicht, gehts ans crosscompilen. auch noch nicht soo schlimm, aber wenn mans dann sauber machen will mit paketen und allem drum und dran, dann wirds schwierig.
<user82> passt zusammen in meinem Fall. beides auf 64bit
<user82> mal schaun was rauskommt. die große cpu ist gefühlt mindestens 10mal so schnell
<user82> ist die gcc version eher nebnesache weil gcc immer shcon sehr gut war oder auch weil zeitintensive sachen in assembly geschrieben sind?
<LetoThe2nd> user82: weder noch.
<user82> erzähl?
<t4b> irgendwas spielt auf meinem PC grad Musik, wie kann ich den Prozess herausfinden, der schuld ist? ^^
<k1l> t4b: ist deine maus vlt auf nem soundfile?
<LetoThe2nd> user82: lies einfach mal das changelog von gcc 4.3 bis 4.5, und dann sei erstaunt wie wenig davon etwas mit deinem vorhaben zu tun hätte.
<k1l> t4b: ansonsten ist da nen browser offen?
<t4b> k1l:  Ja, aber es sind auch noch andere DInge offen die Schuld sein könnten... Jetzt hat's aufgehört, zu spät um es zu erwischen.
<LetoThe2nd> user82: die gcc-weiterentwicklung findet zur zeit IMHO an vielen orten statt, aber eher wenig am c-backend für blankes x86/amd64.
<user82> gut. danke für die info. das changelog nur überflogen aber es war nicht direkt viel zu erkennen wie du sagtest...
<versi> k1l: mit wine v1.0 hats jetzt geklappt, vielen dank nochmal
<user82> funktiert 1a der kernel..danke LetoThe2nd 
<matzexh> hallo, ich hatte gwibber aus dem daily ppa ausprobiert, anschließend deinstalliert und das ppa entfernt. dann apt-get update && apt-get upgrade ausgeführt und apt-get autoremove und apt-get clean nun will ich wieder gwibber aus dem standard ppa installieren, dabei tritt folgender fehler auf: Die folgenden Pakete haben unerfüllte Abhängigkeiten: gwibber : Hängt ab von: gwibber-service (= 3.0.0.1-0ubuntu3) aber 3.1.0~bzr997-0ubu
<matzexh> ntu1~daily1 soll installiert werden E: Beschädigte Pakete
<LetoThe2nd> matzexh: google buzzword: "ppa-purge"
<matzexh> LetoThe2nd, danke, dafür muss ich das ppa dann erst wieder eintragen?
<LetoThe2nd> matzexh: keine ahnung, deswegen its ja ein google buzzword. :-)
<matzexh> LetoThe2nd, jep danke ;)
<TheInfinity> hmm
<TheInfinity> ist es üblich, dass ein MX record für eine subdomain verpflichtend ist?
<matzexh> also, mittels ppa-purge klappts wunderbar, man muss das ppa eingetragen haben in der sources.list dann läuft es. und ppa-purge installiert dann automatisch die version aus den offiziellen repos macht also ein downgrade
<matzexh> TheInfinity, nicht das ich wüsste, normalerweise wird, soweit ich weis der aus der "hauptdomain" einfach übernommen bzw. als gültig angesehen wenn keiner gesetzt ist
 * TheInfinity hatte ein mx record für foo.tld, aber nicht für lists.foo.tld, und ein empfänger hat nie mails bekommen weil der mailserver dies abgewiesen hat mangels mx record der subdomain
<TheInfinity> matzexh: kennst du irgendn doku wo drinsteht dass man das darf / muss / kann?
<matzexh> TheInfinity, ich such grad schon... finde nur noch nix passendes... 
<TheInfinity> matzexh: ich hab auch nix passendes gefunden. schlimmer noch, das googlen nach dem fehler gab auch keine ergebnisse. hab mir das nur irgendwann durch n bissl logik zusammengereimt und es war richtig.
<matzexh> TheInfinity, okay, dann kann ich mich auch getäuscht haben...
<matzexh> evtl. ist es auch so, dass viele hoster bzw. zonenverwalter dass dann automatisch setzen
<TheInfinity> matzexh: es scheint bislang niemanden gestört zu haben
<TheInfinity> und es steht auch in keinem tutorial drin
<TheInfinity> und es ist seit über 5 jahren mailserveradministration mein erster fall
<matzexh> mmh okay,  weis ich auch nicht genauer dann..
<matzexh> TheInfinity, was ganz anderes, weist du ein tutorial was die verwendung von name virtual hosts mit mehreren domains und ssl auf einem apache 2 erklärt? bzw. config beispiele?
<TheInfinity> matzexh: eine oder mehrere IPs?
<TheInfinity> matzexh: eine IP ist n bissl spaß weil nicht sonderlich gut supported
<matzexh> für eine würde es mir erst mal reichen
<TheInfinity> matzexh: und es braucht spezielle certs
<TheInfinity> matzexh: grundsätzlich hast du das problem ein cert = eine ip bei ssl
<matzexh> das haut nicht mit cacert certs hin die mehrere domains drin stehen haben?
<TheInfinity> matzexh: das ist genau die technik, die noch nicht von allen supported werden.
<matzexh> ja ein cert=eine ip ist ja kein problem ... alle domains laufen ja auf eine domain
<TheInfinity> matzexh: allerdings hab ich mir das gekniffen und einfach weitere IPs dazubeantragt
<TheInfinity> matzexh: somit kA.
<matzexh> TheInfinity, okay, und erst mal das ganze ohne ssl?!?  also nur mehrere domains, eine ip und name virtual hosts?
<matzexh> hast du dann für jede domain ne eigene ip?
<TheInfinity> matzexh: für jede ssl domain
<TheInfinity> matzexh: ich nutze kein cacert zeugs weil das eh nur nerds als root cert haben ;)
<TheInfinity> matzexh: und weil die geld wollen weil ich mein pw vergessen habe. und ich für die kohle auch kommerzielle certs kaufen kann, die nicht nur von nem bruchteil der nutzer supported werden.
<matzexh> TheInfinity, ja cacert würde in meinem fall erst mal reichen es geht mehr darum, admin interfaces und so krams per ssl zu haben normale webseiten sind dann nur ein nice to have
<TheInfinity> matzexh: für mehrere domains ... einfach den ordner sites-avaiable nutzen, da n conf file rein, mit a2ensite aktivieren und glücklich sein
<matzexh> TheInfinity, und dann trotzdem mit namevirtual hosts?  also ich bin da nich ganz durch die config durchgestiegen, weil sich das dauernd gegenseiteig behindert hat alles
<TheInfinity> ,nopaste?
<shetlandpony> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<matzexh> ??
<TheInfinity> matzexh: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/442992/ <-- standardconfig bei mir
<TheInfinity> matzexh: das ist einer der vhost files. mal ohne irgendwelche jails und so n zeugs, einer der alten hosts ;)
<matzexh> TheInfinity, danke und die httpd.conf ist dann leer oder? bzw. trägst du die sonst nirgends ein und machst das nur per enable-site
<TheInfinity> matzexh: das wird alles über die apache2.conf gesteuert die bei mir unangetastet ist
<TheInfinity> matzexh: die httpd.conf ist leer, das ist eh nur ne kompatibilitätsdatei
<matzexh> TheInfinity, okay, super! dann teste ich da nochmal rum die nächsten tage... und du meinst, ssl macht nur mit eigener ip pro domain sinn bzw. funktioniert und sonst sollte man es eher lassen oder?
<TheInfinity> wenn mans kommerziell machen will - eigene IP
<TheInfinity> wenn man eh cacert einsetzt ists wurscht ;)
<matzexh> TheInfinity, und für den fall das ich es mit cacert machen will, hast du da nen kurzes tutorial oder how-to zur hand? einfach wo man mal die configs sieht und ein paar erklärungen dazu hat?
<TheInfinity> matzexh: nein, aber schau mal ins ubuntuusers.de wiki
<matzexh> TheInfinity, danke dir..
<TheInfinity> hmm
<TheInfinity> andere frage
<TheInfinity> kann mir irgendwer erklären wie es ein rechner schafft ohne seine primary disc readwrite zu mounten bis zu xorg kommt (und dann kreppiert=
<TheInfinity> weil die boots wo er ohne xorg startet haben keinerlei logeinträge
<TheInfinity> daraus schliesse ich mal, dass er keine logs geschrieben haben kann
<TheInfinity> also keine schreibrechte hatte
<nahab> ,grub?
<shetlandpony> nahab, GRUB ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB - Weitere Infos im query ...
<szal> k1l: sieht irnkwie wenig sinnvoll aus, der Ban
<k1l> szal: jo, irgendwie hats grade xchat zerrissen.
<TheInfinity> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/443033/ <-- aua Oo
<szal> was daran aua, außer dass man grundsätzlich keine gemounteten Dateisysteme fsckt?
<TheInfinity> szal: mit -n darf man das.
<TheInfinity> szal: und die fehler sind wohl etwas ... unangenehm. ist n rechner der zufällig kreppiert.
<LetoThe2nd> an was könnte "mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 192.168.4.xxx" denn liegen
<bekks> An NFS4.
<LetoThe2nd> bekks: bäh.... kann sein. hint?
<bekks> NFS3 benutzen :)
<bekks> mount -o vers=3 ...
<LetoThe2nd> bekks: njet.
<LetoThe2nd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/648523/
<LetoThe2nd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/648524/
<LetoThe2nd> sollte eigentlich reichen, IMHO
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: /etc/exports schaut wie aus?
<apollo13> ah erster link :(
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: erstes paste :-)
<apollo13> firewall funkt nicht dazwischen?
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: keine, die mir bewusst wäre. ich versuchs grade auf dem server-rechner selbst zu mounten.
<apollo13> stell mal von name auf ips um
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: wie meinen?
<apollo13> ersetz * in der exports mit 192.168.0.0/24
<apollo13> und naja server restarten nach den änderungen nicht vergessen^^
<LetoThe2nd> klar, aber negativ
<apollo13> logging auf debug erhöht?
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: noch nciht...
<apollo13> oh und der fehler ist afaik ein client fehler
<apollo13> schau dir mal die permissions auf den client foldern an
<jackster> hallo zusammen 
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NFSv4#mount.nfs4:_access_denied_by_server_while_mounting scheint meine erinnerung zu bestätigen
<shetlandpony> apollo13's url: http://tinyurl.com/3d9vl2a | NFSv4 - ArchWiki
<jackster> ich habe mal ne frage 
<k1l> ,wf? jackster 
<shetlandpony> jackster: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: hm.... vorhin mit sudo auf nen folder im userhome gings nicht, als root auf nen folder im roothome gehts.
<apollo13> dann sind wir zumindest am richtigen weg ;)
<jackster> bei mir funktioniert fast alles .... möchte wissen ogb bei Ubuntu ein virenprogramm von nöten ist 
<jackster> da ich ein noob bin und gerade erst mit der kde bzw ubuntu anfange 
<apollo13> nö
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: jo. lass mal gut sein, mal schauen wo da noch was hakt
<LetoThe2nd> thx
<Fuchs> jackster: nein. 
<Fuchs> jackster: es sei denn, Dein Ubuntu dient als Mail- oder Datenserver fuer Windowskisten. 
<Fuchs> ,einsteiger? jackster: das hier magst Du vielleicht noch zum Einstieg lesen
<shetlandpony> jackster das hier magst Du vielleicht noch zum Einstieg lesen, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<k1l> ,bot? jackster 
<shetlandpony> jackster: ich bin ein bot ;p
<jackster> noob
<spY|da> ich hab nen brandneuen rechner hier und wollte ubuntu 10.04 lts installieren, das haengt nach der benutzereingabe, 11.04 haengt beim pakete installieren, gibts da etwas was ich beachten muss? zumal das system jetzt nen efi bios hat? 
<jackster> macht euch ruhig lustig :)))
<apollo13> spY|da: efi ist unlustig ;) würd ich nur empfehlen wenn du dich damit auskennst
<spY|da> it halt drauf 
<jackster> ich habe nen uraltrechner agp nix pci express .......
<Fuchs> spY|da: ein Versuch wert waere die Alternate-CD 
<Fuchs> spY|da: auch in der Hoffnung, dass die etwas ausgabefreudiger ist was Fehlermeldungen anbelangt 
<spY|da> Fuchs, danke ich probiers mal 
<apollo13> wobei was heißt hängt? vlt ist der server einfach nur lahm
<apollo13> bzw wie lang hast du gewartet etc?
<jackster> spY ich hatte das selbe problem ....... denke du hast die falsche VERSION 
<szal> Version wovon?
<jackster> installversion von ubuntu 
<spY|da> desktop amd64 sollte doch schicken 
<spY|da> alternate probier ich halt mal aus 
<jackster> wie gesagt ich hatte das selbe problem 
 * szal hat *buntu bisher immer per Alternate-CD installiert & hatte nie Probleme
<jackster> ^^kk
 * apollo13 hat kein ubuntu und somit auch keine probleme :þ
<jackster> apollo13 mach mir nur mut 
 * szal hält den Kausalzusammenhang *buntu = Probleme für nicht existent
<Fuchs> koennte man bitte wieder zurueck auf Support kommen? Danke. 
<szal> man kann mit jeder Distri Probleme kriegen, wenn bestimmte Faktoren mitspielen
<psssss> ÷ìàñèêè
<Fuchs> psssss: kann man Dir helfen? 
<Gaertner> ich habe zwei probelme
<psssss> àé äîíò ñïèê èíãëèøü(
<Robert_Zenz> ,frag? Gaertner 
<shetlandpony> Gaertner: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Gaertner> bei sykpe bei der Bildschrim übertragung und auch das gleich problem screenshot das man nur die hintergrund grafik sieht
<Fuchs> womit machst Du den Screenshot, und weisst Du, welche Fensterverwaltung da laeuft? 
<Gaertner> bei sykpe bei der Bildschrim übertragung und auch das gleich problem bei den screenshot das man nur die hintergrund grafik sieht
<Gaertner> ja
<Fuchs> wenn Du es nicht weisst:  Terminal auf,  ps aux | egrep -i "win|comp|meta|box" 
<Gaertner> meinst du mich
<Fuchs> ja, meine ich
<Fuchs> das Resultat duerfte leanger als 3 Zeilen sein, ergo bitte dann nicht hier rein, sondern in einen pastebin-Dienst
<Gaertner> http://paste.org/pastebin/view/36357
<Fuchs> compiz
<Fuchs> kannst Du probieren, ob das Problem auch dann auftritt, wenn Du die graphischen Effekte deaktivierst? 
<Fuchs> ,compiz? Gaertner, da kannst Du nachlesen wie: 
<shetlandpony> Gaertner, da kannst Du nachlesen wie, Compiz ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Compiz - Weitere Infos im query ...
<royalclass> ich hab das Problem, das bei manchen Flash videos weiße Pixel flimmern, jemand ne ahnung woher das kommen kann?
<senycorp_> hallo leute
<Gaertner> ohne geht es
<Gaertner> kann man das immer ausstellen
<Fuchs> jap, in dem im Artikel beschriebenen Dialog fuer aeltere Ubuntuversionen. Welche hast Du? 
<Gaertner> 10.04
<Fuchs> dann kannst Du den im Artikel beschriebenen Dialog verwenden
<Fuchs> ups
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Desktop-Effekte << diesem Artikel 
<Gaertner> jetzt noch eine frage
<Gaertner> mit ein Paket
<Gaertner> Paketquelle
<Gaertner> http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu
<Gaertner> da kreige ich eine fehler meldung
<ppq> ,enter?
<shetlandpony> Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<szal> Gaertner: die da wäre?
<Gaertner> also was er er installieren will ist ubufox
<Gaertner> http://goo.gl/cYria
<Gaertner> http://goo.gl/cYria
<Gaertner> ups
<ppq> Gaertner: entferne mal alles was damit zusammenhängt, per upgrade geht das offensichtlich nicht
<ppq> sprich: firefox, xul-blablub, ubufox usw
<Gaertner> also sudo apt-get
<Gaertner> natürlich sudo apt-get update
<ppq> ?
<ppq> ,apt-get? Gaertner, da, lies dich erstmal ein
<shetlandpony> Gaertner, da, lies dich erstmal ein, apt-get ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt-get - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Gaertner> also sudo apt-get remove und dann den Paketname
<k1l> ,bot? Gaertner 
<shetlandpony> Gaertner: ich bin ein bot ;p
<blade1> hi leute habt ihr ein tipp für online-tv
<Fuchs> ,ot? blade1 
<shetlandpony> blade1: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<blade1> sorry
<hudo> hi, bei lucid gibt in panel das icon von network-manager-applet. Da kann ich auch Netzwerk aktivieren usw, wie lautet der consolen befehl dazu
<Robert_Zenz> hudo, ifconfig, ifup und ifdown.
<Robert_Zenz> ,ifup? hudo 
<shetlandpony> Sorry Robert_Zenz, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber ifup
<szal> Robert_Zenz: das ne andere Baustelle
<szal> soll aber auch n Konsolen-Frontend für Networkmanager geben
<deem>  /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ppq> hudo: man kann es manuell machen, mit den net-tools, die Robert_Zenz meint.. oder man nutzt cnetworkmanager
<Robert_Zenz> szal, mh? Achso...der macht kein Gerät ein/aus?
<deem> bzw "sudo service networking restart"
<ppq> hudo: damit kann man networkmanager im terminal bedienen
<szal> Robert_Zenz: doch, aber Networkmanager und ifupdown schließen sich gegenseitig aus
<ppq> szal: naja, sie ignorieren sich gegenseitig :p
<deem> hudo: warum fragst du dasgleiche jetzt in #ubuntu, _nachdem_ du bereits eine antwort bekommen hast?
<szal> ppq: wie dem auch sei, jedenfalls weiß das Eine net, was das Andere macht ;)
<ppq> joar
<Robert_Zenz> szal, oh, inwiefern?
<szal> Robert_Zenz: s. o., und frag mich net nach Details, ich nutze keinen NM
<ppq> Robert_Zenz: nm ignoriert interfaces, die in /etc/network/interfaces oder direkt mit ifconfig etc konfiguriert sind
<Robert_Zenz> ppq, szal, alles klar, danke für die Infos!
<hudo> deem, weil die antwort nicht stimmt, ueber das icon ist das netzwerk wirklich weg, waehrend dein consolen befehl keine auswirkung hat
<k1l> hudo: restart macht halt auch nen restart. stop macht nen stop
<k1l> hudo: da darfst du deinen kopf ruhig mal benutzen
<hudo> k1l, stop macht auch kein stop
<k1l> hudo: hab grade keinen bock das zu testen. aber spätestens ifdown ist der befehl den du suchst
<hudo> k1l, wie dieht der befehl genau aus ? ich benutz grad wlan0
<k1l> hudo: man ifdown
<hudo> ifdown: interface wlan0 not configured
<hudo> andere frage: wie vergebe ich manuell eine IP ?
<hudo> ppq, ist cnetworkmanager ein paket ? Kann das nicht finden
<ppq> hudo: ja
<ppq> gibts ab maverick
<ppq> wenn du was älteres hast musst du selbst bauen
<ppq> oder nmcli oder sowas nutzen stattdessen
<hudo> ppq, ok, also bei lucid nur tgz oder so
<ppq> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/man1/nmcli.1.html
<hudo> wie kann ich manuell ip vergeben ?
<ppq> siehe manpage
<ring2> hudo, ifconfig eth0 neueip
<ppq> wie gesagt, entweder ifconfig oder networkmanager..
<ppq> beides geht nicht
<hudo> ppq, und wie schaltet man um ?
<hudo> ring2, ifconfig zeigt mir dann zwar die neueip, aber raus komme ich nicht
<hudo> ring2, wahtrscheinlich muss noch gateway angegeben werden
<hudo> jetzt gibts folgende situation, ueber console habe ich wlan0 192.168.1.116 zugeordnet, das applet gibt aber dafuer 192.168.1.5 aus
<hudo> ppq, und wie schaltet man um ?
<hudo> ring2, ifconfig zeigt mir dann zwar die neueip, aber raus komme ich nicht
<hudo> ring2, wahtrscheinlich muss noch gateway angegeben werden
<hudo> jetzt gibts folgende situation, ueber console habe ich wlan0 192.168.1.116 zugeordnet, das applet gibt aber dafuer 192.168.1.5 aus
<hudo> raus gehts nicht, erst nachdem ich ueber applet netzwerk aus und wieder eingeschaltet habe
<ring2> hudo, ja, deine routen musst du anpassen
<ring2> hudo, route add default gw gatewayip
<Rudi1> nabend
<Rudi1> ich habe gerade so meine probleme mit NAT... hoffe mir kann jemand helfen
<Rudi1> möchte zwei PPPoE-Verbindungen parallel für die konnektivität nutzen
<Rudi1> problem: das gateway ist bei beiden verbindungen identisch, d.h. ich muss, zumindest soweit ich weiß, lokal NAT betreiben um ein routing aufzubauen
<Rudi1> habe mir nun zwei virtuelle devices eth0:1 mit 192.168.81.0/24 und eth0:2 mit 192.168.81.0/24 erstellt - .1 jeweils als gateway und .2 als adresse eingetragen
<Rudi1> verbindungen mit pppoe sind hergestellt und routing erfolgreich auf eth0:1 und eth0:2 verteilt
<Rudi1> nur iptables will nich... iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.81.0/24 -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
<Rudi1> bei nem ping wird korrekt auf 81er und 82er aufgeteilt, erhalte aber immer ein "Destination Host Unreachable"
<Rudi1> jemand eine idee?
<claudia> nabend. kennt sich jemand ein wenig mit gimp aus? ich möchte ein bild in einem bild verschieben aber das klappt nicht.
<kpj> Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen, ob es in CSS möglich ist, mit Hilfe von ':target', Elemente mit unterschiedlichen ID anzusprechen?
<kpj> Im Sinne von http://u.r.l/#id1&#id2
<alamar> kpj: was hat das mit ubuntu zu tun? 
<kpj> :) Eher weniger, aber hier scheint es einige Leute zu geben, die sich mit Programmierung/Auzzeichnung auszukennen scheinen
<kpj> Und da dachte ich, dass ich mein Glück versuchen könnte
<alamar> kpj: ein channel der sich um webdesign & css dreht sammelt natürlich weit weniger kompetenz in der beziehung
<kpj> :P Ich habe noch keinen gefunden ;) Aber gut, dann formuliere ich um: Hey, kennt ihr IRC, die sich mit Webdesign beschäftigen?
<k1l> ,ot? kpj 
<shetlandpony> kpj: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<kpj> Tschuldigung 
<blade> hi leute hab eben versucht ein gdm theme auf kdm zu installieren doch dies lief nicht ganz richtig
<blade> hab auch alles unbennant in kdm
<szal> rofl
<blade> :D
#ubuntu-de 2011-07-21
<NTQ> hi. wie kann ich denn die größe der history im terminal ändern, dass mehr befehle gespeichert werden?
<vectory_> bash?
<vectory_> mom
<vectory_> gnome-terminal?
<vectory_> da ist es in den einstellungen im letzten reiter zu finden
<vectory_> bash hat $HIST* variablen, ka wofür die sind
<RedNifre> N'abend.
<RedNifre> Im neuen Mac OS ist es wohl so, dass man mit dem Scrollrad nicht den Scrollbalken sondern den Fensterinhalt selbst verschiebt: Rad nach oben drehen schiebt den Fensterinhalt nach oben. Kann man das in Ubuntu auch irgendwo einstellen?
<hui> blade2:  so, also was funktioniert nicht, wie auessert sich das?
<bullgard4> [Natty] Irgendetwas ist an meinem GNOME 2 nicht in Ordnung. Der Firefox reagiert zuweilen nicht auf  Ctrl+T. Scheinbar insbesondere, wenn ich auf die Arbeitsfläche mit dem Firefox gewechselt habe. Nachdem ich auf den '+'-Tab geklickt habe, funktioniert (auch) wieder  die Tastenkombination Ctrl+T. Wie kommt man diesem Fehler auf die Spur?
<senycorp> Guten morgen Leute !!!
<bullgard4> '~$ apt-cache depends banshee; banshee ...; Hängt ab von mono-runtime; |Hängt ab von : libc6; ...'. Warum ist vor libc6 das Zeichen '|', aber vor mono-runtime nicht?  
<sash_> bullgard4: pasten mal bidde
<bullgard4> sash_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/648893/
<sash_> bullgard4: In other words, the pipe flags the preferred option and the next line is the alternative. Quelle: "http://askubuntu.com/questions/25361/in-apt-cache-depends-output-what-is-the-meaning-of-suggests-recommends"
<shetlandpony> sash_'s url: http://tinyurl.com/3h9tglq
<bullgard4> sash_: Dankeschön, daß Du das ausgegraben hast!
<kirsten> Haii! Ich verstehe es nicht: da hab ich schon die Machines meiner VirtualBox aus meinem Home-Ordner gelöscht und die Bine Maja-Folgen aus dem mlDonkey und trotzdem bekomme ich immer noch die Meldung: "Auf dem Wurzelordner des Dateisystems sind nur noch 705 MB verfügbar" - ich weiß wirklich nicht mehr weiter. Das kann doch eigentlich nicht sein, denn das Löschen der VB-Machines müßte allein 40 GB gebracht haben
<koegs> hast du die sachen auch aus dem papierkorb gelöscht?
<kirsten> na klar!
<bullgard4> kirsten ncdu hilft weiter beim Analysieren.
<kirsten> Ist das was politisches?  ;)
<geser> kirsten: mach mal ein "du -sh" auf die Verzeichnisse wo du "Verschwender" vermutest
<bullgard4> kirsten: Nein!
<koegs> kirsten: "df -h" zeigt dir im terminal die belegung der festplatten
<koegs> "baobab" zeigt dir grafisch an wo Platzverschwender zu finden sind
<sash_> Ich würd ja baobab empfehlen...
<sash_> *doh*
<bullgard4> kirsten: Der Programmname setzt sich zusammen aus 'nc' und 'du'.
<koegs> zu langsam sash_ :)
<sash_> bullgard4: baobab ist aber benutzerfreundlicher
<bullgard4> sash_: Ich finde ncdu benutzerfreundlicher.
<sash_> Im Standardsupport nicht.
<kirsten> also ncdu ergibt bei mir folgendes: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/443383/   ich kann da keine Speicherfresser mehr sehen :(
<koegs> ich seh da jede menge
<kirsten> ok, an welche dachtest Du?
<sash_> 13.6GiB Virtualbox?
<joschi> kirsten: liegt dein $HOME überhaupt auf / ?
<joschi> kirsten: bitte mal ausgabe von `mount` pasten
<kirsten> naja, aber ich habe da schon 2 Machines gelöscht, die hat mal über 60 GB gehabt, das löschen hat aber nichts gebracht
<dc5ala> Kirsten, vielleicht mal "sudo apt-get clean" rennen lassen, damit /var/cache/apt/archives geleert wird (Paket-Cache)
<sash_> Bitte jetzt nicht alle durcheinander, das ist kontraproduktiv
<kirsten> Mount ergibt: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/443385/
<sash_> kirsten: Und noch ein "df -h" hinterher bitte
<joschi> kirsten: dein $HOME liegt nicht auf /
<sash_> Und joschis Vermutung war schon richtig, die Fehlermeldung hat nichts mit Platzproblemen im /home zu tun.
<geser> kirsten: aufräumen in $HOME bringt dir keinen Platz in / (andere Partition)
<joschi> kirsten: da kannst du soviel du willst in $HOME löschen, das bringt nicht mehr speicherplatz auf /
<kirsten> sudo apt-get clean hab ich auch schon gemacht hat aber nichts gebracht. Was mich wundert: im Home-Verzeichnis sind auch meine Daten- und Filmfestplatten mit eingebunden. Kann es sein, dass die alles ein wenig durcheinander bringen?
<geser> nein
<kirsten> ähm, ok, was könnte es dann sein?
<geser> kirsten: machmal das "df -h" wie sash_ vorgeschlagen hat
<offermann> sorry
<kirsten> df-h:  http://paste.pocoo.org/show/443386/
<kirsten> also home ist auf sdd3 aber das Problem scheint sdd2 zu bereiten. Stimmts?
<geser> kirsten: ja genau
<geser> mach mal ein "ncdu /var" da sich dort oft die Platzverschwender tummeln
<kirsten> ok, ich müßte also sdd2 aufräumen
<geser> kirsten: ja, aber bitte ohne was kaputt zu machen
<offermann> hallo, weiß jemand wo man die besten konsolenbefehle her bekommt... so nach dem motto ich geb ne frage ein und das tool sagt mir was ich für konsolenbefehle eingeben soll, wenn es dies nicht gibt, vielleicht sowas wie "auf einem Blick"?
<kirsten> 1. wie komme ich mit Nautilus aud sdd2?
<kirsten> 2. ncdu/var ergibt eine sehr krüptische ausgabe: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/443389/                                                   
<geser> kirsten: diese kryptische Meldung ist ein Programmfehler in ncdu
<kirsten> ok, d.h. ncdu will bei mir nicht laufen :(
<joschi> kirsten: `du -hs /var/*`
<joschi> kirsten: das gibt dir die belegung der verzeichnisse direkt unter /var aus. von da an kannst du jeweils "weiter runter", wenn ein besonders großes dabei ist
<joschi> kirsten: ggf. `sudo du -hs /var/*`, damit die rechte stimmen
<kirsten> also, da sehe ich keine Großen Dateien: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/443391/
<kirsten> vielleicht var/lib?
<kirsten> aber 546MB sind ja nicht viel
<joschi> kirsten: ja, tatsächlich. dann mach mal `sudo du -hsx /*`
<geser> kirsten: hast du viele Programme nachinstalliert?
<dc5ala> Kirsten, wieviele Linux Kernels siehst du denn beim Boot-Menu? Oder such mal in Synaptic nach "linux-image". Abundzu muss man da auch mal paar alte entfernen.
<kirsten> sudo du -hs /usr/*  zeigt mir 2 große Verzeichnisse an: 1,7G	/usr/lib und 1,8G /usr/share 
<kirsten> ja, ich probiere immer ganz viel aus
<joschi> kirsten: das ist ok und nicht übermäßig viel
<kirsten> linux-image habe ich schon ganz viele gelöscht - hat auch nichts gebracht
<joschi> kirsten: `sudo du -hx --max-depth=1 /`
<geser> kirsten: löscht du die Programme auch wieder wenn du mit probieren fertig bist?
<kirsten> sudo du -hx --max-depth=1:  http://paste.pocoo.org/show/443392/
<sash_> Found.
<kirsten> nein, lösche ich nicht. Mein Ex-Freund hat gesagt, dass man das bei Linux nicht machen muss, weil genug Platz da ist :(
<geser> kirsten: was hast du alles in /root abgelegt, dass es 7 GB groß ist?
<sash_> Mit "Found" meinte ich, "Gefunden".
<kirsten> ?? keine Ahnung
<kirsten> ah
<kirsten> ich schau mal ins root-Verzeichnis
<kirsten> da finde ich nichts was 7GB groß sein könnte:(
<dc5ala> vermutlich in nem versteckten Ordner? Ansicht -> Verborgene Dateien anzeigen.
<kirsten> hab ich eingestellt
<dc5ala> ansonsten mal das ncdu auf den /root Ordner loslassen, statt manuell zu suchen
<joschi> kirsten: dann halt `sudo du -hx --max-depth=1 /root` ;)
<kirsten> ah!!!: 6,7GiB  /.local und da ist der Ordner Trash
<kirsten> kann ich den komplett löschen?
<kirsten> nein, geht nicht
<kirsten> immer wenn ich die Dateien aus root/.local/share/trash/files lösche kommen sie sofort wieder :(
<bullgard4> kirsten: Hast Du root-Rechte?
<kirsten> ja, bin mit sudo nautilus rein
<bullgard4> kirsten: Versuche bitte, dieselbe Operation von der Kommandozeile aus auszuführen.
<kirsten> oh, das geht bei mir immer schief...
<dc5ala> dann geh mal auf den Papierkorb im Nautilus, statt im Trash Ordner rumzuwühlen ;)
<bullgard4> kirsten: Ja, es ist gefährlich.
<kirsten> na super!
<kirsten> ok, was für Befehle braucht man denn da so?
<bullgard4> kirsten: Zuerst solltest Du in das Verzeichnis root/.local/share/trash/ wechseln.
<kirsten> ich hab noch eine andere Idee: könnte ich nicht auch im recover-Modus booten und dann mit sudo-rechten über Nautilus löschen?
<kirsten> ich kommme leider mit cd root/.local/share/trash/  schon gar nicht an: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<joschi> kirsten: `sudo rm -ri /root/.local/share/trash/`
<tobago> wo kriege ich ein vertrauenswürdiges ssl certificate for free her?
<kirsten> rm: in Verzeichnis „/root/.local/share/Trash/“ absteigen?
<kirsten> rm heißt doch so viel wie löschen, gell?
<bullgard4> ja
<kirsten> ok, dann bestätige ich mal
<joschi> tobago: -> off-topic
<Laibsch> Hallo! Ich dachte immer "LANG=de_DE.utf8 LANGUAGE=en_US:en:de_DE LC_MESSAGES=C meld" würde mir englische Menüs geben.  Ist aber nicht der Fall. Warum? Wer kennt sich mit locale-Konfiguration gut aus?
<bullgard4> Laibsch: Was für eine Desktopumgebung und ubuntu-Version verwendest Du?
<geser> Laibsch: ist vielleicht LC_ALL gesetzt?
<Laibsch> geser: Nein.  Ist nicht gesetzt.  Hier der Output von "locale": http://paste.debian.net/123628/. bullgard4: Desktopumgebung ist UNE und release ist lucid.
<Laibsch> statt LC_MESSAGES=en_US.utf8 habe ich auch LC_MESSAGES=C versucht mit gleichem Ergebnis.  Das beschäftigt mich jetzt schon über Jahre mit wechselndem Erfolg.
<Laibsch> Mein Ziel ist, englische Menüs/Meldungen zu haben, aber trotzdem Komma-statt-Punkt für Dezimale, €, etc.
<Laibsch> Das Problem ist systemweit, nicht auf meld beschränkt.  Meld dient hier nur als einfaches Beispiel zur Veranschaulichung.  Die Menüs sind dort "File - Neu", etc.
<geser> Laibsch: ich habe es teilweise aufgegeben, das gleiche zu erreichen und mich mit en_IE.utf-8 zufrieden gegeben, so habe ich zumindest den €
<Laibsch> geser: hehe, na, wenn Du es schon nicht schaffst, wer dann? LOLs
<Laibsch> Vielleicht schreibe ich doch noch einmal ein paar bug reports.  Frühere Tickets wurden geschlossen als invalid, weil ich da wohl noch was falsch verstanden hatte in der Hierarchie LANG, LC_ALL, LANGUAGE.  
<Laibsch> Aber jetzt bin ich mir schon sicher, daß der Rechner nicht tut, was er laut Doku tun sollte.
<kirsten> ok, ich habe jetzt ganz viel gelöscht und versuche jetzt mein System neu zu startzen, vielen, vielen Dank!#
<Laibsch> geser: Wo denkst Du, steckt der Fehler?  Meld vermutlich eher nicht, vielleicht locale?
<geser> Laibsch: ich habe aber auch nicht allzuviel versucht, so ist es zumindest konsistent und ich habe kein "März" im Datum :)
<Laibsch> Auch wieder ein Vorteil ;-)
<geser> ich weiß leider nicht, wie LANG, LANGUAGE mit LC_* zusammenspielt
<Laibsch> Datum nach japanischer Locale wäre schön
<bullgard4> Laibsch: Sei Dir bezüglich der offiziellen Dokumentation nicht so sicher, daß Du Recht hast mit: "Aber jetzt bin ich mir schon sicher, daß der Rechner nicht tut, was er laut Doku tun sollte." --  Es ist nämlich kompliziert.
<bullgard4> Laibsch: Du hast LANG auf Deutsch gesetzt und willst englische Menüs haben.
<apricot1> Probs mit k3b (Berechtigungen). Nach Anweisung k3bsetup aufgerufen. Gruppe 'users' für cdrecord, cdcrdao und growisofs eingestellt (sudo). Bei Sufruf von k3b: 'unable to find cdrecord executable' ...cdrdao.. ...growisofs... ebenso
<Laibsch> bullgard4: Sicher bin ich mir nicht. Deswegen bin ich ja auch hier.  Aber ich habe einige man-pages um die Ohren gehauen bekommen in der Vergangenheit und fleißig studiert.  Ich bin mir 100% sicher, daß obiges Beispiel ein englisches Menü produzieren sollte.
<Laibsch> bullgard4: Das ist so auch korrekt.  Die Hierarchie ist LC_ALL > LC_MESSAGES > LANG.  Schau mal in bug 190193 und insbesondere dem letzten Kommentar vorbei.  Da habe ich mich vor Jahren mal durchgekämpft.
<bullgard4> Laibsch: Mein Eindruck ist, daß diese problematik nicht im 'man'-System detailliert behandlet ist.
<Laibsch> http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/53781 erklärt das eigentlich wirklich gut und bis vor Kurzem (einige Monate) hat das System auch so funktioniert, wie ich es erwartete.
<fanti> hallo! ich versuch grad einen bestimmten hostname auf meine localhost ip 127.0.0.1 zu binden, allerdings wird der eintrag in /etc/hosts scheinbar erfolgreich ignoriert. muss man in der resolv.conf irgendwie sagen, dass zuerst in das hosts file geschaut werden soll? bzw. wie macht man das?
<Laibsch> bullgard4: Ist schon behandelt, wird aber hin und her verwiesen. Lies den linux.com-Artikel.  Da steht das mit der Hierarchie gut drin.  Auf man verweise ich nur, weil's offizieller ist ;-)
<Laibsch> Wichtig im linux.com-Artikel ist der Abschnitt " The environment variable hierarchy"
<dc5ala> fanti, normalerweise nicht, das ist ein Standardverhalten, dass dort zuerst geschaut wird
<joschi> fanti: prinzipiell in der /etc/nsswitch.conf
<joschi> fanti: was hast du denn konkret in die /etc/hosts geschrieben
<fanti> 127.0.0.1 test.mydomain  localhost        / und test.mydomain wird nicht aufgeloest
<fanti> zumindest nicht von 'host' und meinem browser
<bullgard4> Laibsch: Wahrscheinlich ist Dein Problem mit Deinem Sonderwunsch in einem Forum besser platziert als im IRC.
<dc5ala> fanti, browser geht bei mir, ping auch, aber host nicht, frägt vermutlich direkt am DNS?
<Laibsch> bullgard4: Warum wirst Du denn jetzt so unwirsch?  Hier geht es nicht um einen Sonderwunsch.  Das Thema ist nicht einfach zu verstehen und bevor ich einen neuen invalid bug report schreibe wollte ich das vorher nochmal verifizieren.
<Laibsch> Dieses Mal ist tatsächlich was buggy, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher.  Foren besuche ich nur im äußersten Notfall.
<apricot1> hab Probs mit k3b - muss ich k3b als sudo k3bsetup aufrufen, oder als user ?
<Laibsch> Wenn Doku und tatsächliches Verhalten sich nicht entsprechen ist das ein Bug und kein Sonderwunsch.
<dc5ala> apricot1, da gibt es Gruppen, in denen du eventuell sein musst, schau mal unter "Benutzer und Gruppen" nach
<bullgard4> Laibsch: Ich widerspreche nicht gern jemandem im IRC, der ganz feste Meinungen äußert.
<deem> ich versuche grade per "ip" meinem eth0 eine 2te ip zuzuweisen. wenn ich allerdings "ip addr add 85.25.96.48 eth0
<deem> eingebe. sagt er mir Error: either "local" is duplicate, or "eth0" is a garbage.
<joschi> deem: da fehlt "dev"
<deem> joschi: dev ist doch das device?
<joschi> deem: "dev" ist erstmal das keyword, dem der device-name folgt
<joschi> deem: siehe auch `ip addr help´
<deem> asoooo. ok. schon gut. ich bin blöd. :D
<deem> hab die manpage offen und doch nicht verstanden
<Laibsch> bullgard4: Im Forum widersprichst Du mir lieber??! <Kopfkratz>  Meine "Meinung" habe ich hier ja auch belegt, zum Thema selbst hast Du Dich ja eigentlich noch gar nicht geäußert, außer "es ist kompliziert" (keine Frage, das ist es).
<apricot1> dc5ala, ich hab grad k3b vollständig deinstalliert und neu installiert. es kommt wieder 'Unable to find cdrecord executable' (auch cdrdao und growisofs). Die einzige Grupe die ich finde ist 'cdrom'und da bin ich drin
<Andreas^> Hallo ich habe folgendes Problem mit Ubuntu 10.4 Server. Der Server ist mit der IP Adresse 192.168.0.2 erreichbar und mittels eines dyndns.org Hostname. Auf drei PC's (Ubuntu, Windows und Mac) funktionieren Ping, SSH und SMB, sowohl ?ber die IP Adresse als auch ?ber den DynDNS Eintrag. Auf einem vierten PC (Mac) kann ich seit einiger Zeit den Server zwar ?ber die lokale IP Adresse anpingen, aber nicht mehr mittels SSH oder
<Andreas^>  SMB zugreifen. ?ber den DynDNS Eintrag klappt es jedoch.
<spY|da> smb uebers internet? 
<Andreas^> das wird sp?ter noch ge?ndert
<spY|da> als erstes solltest du die zeichenkodierung auf utf-8 aendern 
<spY|da> das wir deine sonderzeichen lesen koennen 
<Andreas^> Besser so ÄÄÄ?
<spY|da> äöü
<Andreas^> Ich dachte UTF-8 wäre bei X-Chat automatisch eingestellt.
<dadrc> Leider nicht.
<spY|da> naja wenn das schon mal geschafft ist, laeuft denn auf dem mac nen osx oder nen windows / linux 
<Andreas^> osx
<dc5ala> apricot1, bei mir is cdrecord nur nen link: /usr/bin/cdrecord -> wodim
<Andreas^> es sind zwei macs, ein windows xp und ein ubuntu rechner im netz, sowie der ubuntu server als dateiserver
<Andreas^> von einem mac, dem win und dem ubuntu rechner aus gibt es keine probleme
<dc5ala> apricot1, und das ist in den Abhängigkeiten bei k3b mit drin, was für System verwendest du?
<Andreas^> der zweite mac bekommt die verbindung abe nur über den dyndns eintrag, ein ping auf die ip adresse geht allerdings
<apricot1> dc5ala, ubuntu 10.10
<apricot1> ich hab gesehn dass cdrecord nur ein link ist
<apricot1> cdrecord hat rwxrwxrwx  wodim hat rws--x---
<spY|da> Andreas^, ich kann leider nicht helfen, aber vllt liest jemand mit und hilft spaeter 
<Andreas^> ich dachte zuerst das beim zweiten mac vielleicht der ssh fingerprint mal falsch angekommen ist und hab ihn vorsichtshalber mal gelöscht und es dann neu versucht, hat aber auch nichts geholfen
<dc5ala> apricot1, hab mal kurz k3b installiert hier (11.04) und rennt ohne zu meckern. Versuch mal wodim erneut zu installieren
<apricot1> wie?
<apricot1> hab grad das komplette k3b de- und neu installiert
<apricot1> in synaptic
<apricot1> ich kann zwar in der konsole sudo k3b aufrufen ... kommt auch
<apricot1> aber beim formatieren der CD mault er wegen des speeds...
<dc5ala> apricot1, müsste aber auch ohne sudo gehen
<apricot1> nein ... leider nicht
<apricot1> da kam beim start mit sudo die Warnung: not recommended to run as root...
<apricot1> hab dann auch den Button 'Modify Permisssons' geklickt. Da kam k3bsetup. hab die Gruppe users für die 3 Proggis eingetragen
<apricot1> aber wieder: 'unable to find cdrecord....'
<dc5ala> apricot1, paste (http://paste.ubuntu.com) doch mal die Ausgabe vom k3b start ohne sudo vom Terminal aus. vielleicht sieht man da was
<apricot1> ok
<apricot1> dc5ala, http://paste.ubuntu.com/648978/
<dadrc> ...
<dc5ala> apricot1, hmm was spuckt "which cdrecord" im Terminal aus?
<k1l> apricot1: ich weiss nicht was dein eigentliches problem mit k3b war aber hier mal einige häufige fehlerlösungen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/k3b
<apricot1> dc5ala, als user sagt which cdrecord. 'nix'  mit sudo which cdrecord: /usr/bin/cdrecord
<dc5ala> apricot1, scheint doch eher ein Rechteproblem dann zu sein
<apricot1> ja aber was ??
<apricot1> cdrecord: lrwxrwxrwx - wodim: -rws--x---
<dc5ala> apricot1, bei mir sieht wodim z.B. so aus: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 367072 2010-12-03 10:03 /usr/bin/wodim
<apricot1> root:root bei beidem
<dc5ala> apricot1, probier mal sudo chmod uga+x /usr/bin/wodim
<dc5ala> oh, und vielleicht noch +r
<apricot1> dc5ala, Teilerfolg :)   Fehlermeldung für cdrecord kommt nicht mehr. Aber noch für cdrdao und growisofs
<apricot1> ich probiers da auch mal :)
<apricot1> dc5ala,  aufrufen geht. Aber jetzt mault er beim formatieren der DVD-RW: cdrecord has no permission to open the devicde
<apricot1> isch soll das mit k3bsetup berichtigen....
<apricot1> k3bsetup als user oder mit sudo ??
<k1l> apricot1: warum guckst du nicht mal in die wiki seite?
<dc5ala> apricot1, schau mal im Wiki, auf das k1l hingewiesen hat, da steht was mit Permission denied
<apricot1> welches Wiki denn bitte ?
<k1l> *sigh*
<k1l> ,wiki? apricot1 
<shetlandpony> apricot1, wiki ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Startseite
<apricot1> danke
<k1l> (oder einfach hochscrollen zu dem link, den ich dir eben gegeben habe)
<apricot1> dc5ala, hat leider nix geholfen. Hab die Anwesiungen bei Problemlösungen (http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/k3b) genau befolgt. die Zeile in sudoers hinzugefügt; die Gruppe cdrecording gab es nicht, also angelegt und mich hinzugefügt. Ergebnis beim Formatieren in k3b: cdrecord has no permission to open the device - you may use k3bsetup to solve this problem.
<deem> apricot1: hast du dich nachdem du dich der gruppe hinzugefügt hast einmal aus und wieder eingeloggt?
<apricot1> Could not open the device...one or more files are open 
<apricot1> by another application.. da läuft aber nix
<joschi> apricot1: sagt das auch lsof?
<apricot1> die Meldung kommt ganz kurz vor der Fehlermeldung in k3b beim Formatieren
<apricot1> aus-/einloggen hab ich nicht gemacht...
<apricot1> ich log mich mal neu ein... bis gleich
<tobago> ich bin dieser anleitung gefolgt, um meinen ubuntu server mit apache2 ssl fähig zu machen: http://www.linode.com/wiki/index.php/Apache2_SSL_in_Ubuntu
<tobago> nun kommt leider kein "It works!" mehr... apache ist also broken. was fehlt?
<tobago> in der /var/log/apache2/error.log und /var/log/apache2/access.log wird kein eintrag mehr geschrieben.
<TheInfinity> tobago: apache loglevel hochsetzen. apache im interactive mode starten.
<tobago> TheInfinity hab das LogLevel auf debug gesetzt und immer noch keine messages. weder in access.log noch in error.log
<TheInfinity> tobago: start den apache im interactive mode.
<TheInfinity> tobago: dann wirst ggf. auch sehen dass der apache garnicht startet ;)
<apricot1> hab mich neu angemeldet...kein cdrecord möglich... hab neu gebootet(jaja ich weiß)...kein cdrecord möglich
<apricot1> bin der Verzweiflung nah
<tobago> TheInfinity wie starte ich ihn im interactive mode?
<TheInfinity> tobago: apache via init.de beenden. danach apache2 -X
<TheInfinity> siehe http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/programs/httpd.html
<dc5ala> apricot1, hast keine genauere Fehlermeldung? War doch vorher was mit permission denied oder wie?
<tobago> TheInfinity sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop && sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start -X   --> Stopping web server apache2 httpd (pid 25207?) not running    --> Starting web server apache2 (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:443
<TheInfinity> tobago: voila. da hast du deine fehlermeldung.
<apricot1> dc5ala, is ganz komisch. da kam auch immer noch ne kurze Meldung dass ein umount nicht geht, weil Dateien verwendet würden. Konnte nicht alles lesen, wei es zu kurz war. hab mal geguckt in /media. Da war das Ding gemuntet. Nach umount kann ich jetzt formatieren
<TheInfinity> tobago: aber ... wtf. du kannst doch nicht n apache via init script mit parametern starten?! :o
<TheInfinity> tobago: debug -> einfach so starten.
<tobago> TheInfinity meinst du das das stoppen auch schon fehlerhaft war? ich mein ist "httpd (pid 25207?) not running" schon problematisch?
<TheInfinity> tobago: deine fehlermeldung hast da trotzdem. dein apache lief einfach nicht und tuts auch nicht mehr weil du n port konflikt hast.
<tobago> aha
<apricot1> dc5ala, die DVD war mit USER Rechten gemounted
<tobago> ich habe versucht mod_ssl einzubinden. deshalb port auf 443
<dc5ala> apricot1, ahja, vermutlich war da noch was lesbares drauf. Jetzt rennt alles?
<TheInfinity> tobago: yep. und im moment blockt irgendwas deinen port 443. netstat tulpen hilft weiter.
<TheInfinity> tobago: (und ich hoffe, das ist kein im netz erreichbarer server :o )
<apricot1> ja nachdem ich die DVD umount hatte...  Hat mit den Fehlermeldungen relativ wenig zu tun :)
<apricot1> trotzdem anke :)
<apricot1> d
<noscavs> Hey, weiß jemand, woran es liegen könnte, dass bei meinem Xubuntu 11.04 64 Bit Flashsachen im Firefox mit dem Adobe-Plugin erstens sehr langsam gehen und zweitens meistens das Flashfeld weiß wird, wenn ich mit der Maus drüber geh? 
<tobago> TheInfinity netstat tulpen sagt mir, dass ich via ssh von draussen drauf bin.
<TheInfinity> tobago: das dürfte noch n bissl mehr sagen
<tobago> naka und 'n haufen sockets sind offen
<tobago> naja
<tobago> gelistet
<tobago> soll ich mal pasten?
<TheInfinity> yep
<tobago> TheInfinity  https://gist.github.com/1097026
<TheInfinity> tobago: ok, dann ist irgendwas innerhalb der apache config falsch
<tobago> TheInfinity das kann sehr gut sein, da ich dieses tutorial http://www.linode.com/wiki/index.php/Apache2_SSL_in_Ubuntu durchgearbeitet habe
<TheInfinity> tobago: vermutlich versuchst du zwei mal auf port 443 zu lauschen
<apricot1> Frage zu DVD Musik brennen fürs Autoradio - das Radio kann MP3 spielen. Als Daten-DVD brennen oder als Audio-DVD ?
<dadrc> Daten 
<apricot1> k
<dadrc> tobago, hast du hier mal geguckt? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apache/SSL
<tobago> TheInfinity das sind meine ssl und default in sites-available: https://gist.github.com/1097026
<TheInfinity> tobago: du kannst doch nicht einmal auf alles und dann nochmal auf alles mit port 443 lauschen ...
<tobago> TheInfinity ich muss die default löschen?
<TheInfinity> tobago: erstmal solltest du dir überlegen was das regexp da macht. das steht da an nem komischen ort.
<TheInfinity> tobago: und du musst default schon an port 80 binden
<TheInfinity> tobago: oder deaktivieren (löschen ist nicht so gut)
<tobago> TheInfinity ich dachte die rewrite condition: "RewriteCond     %{SERVER_PORT} ^80$ "  würde auf port 80 beschränken?
<TheInfinity> tobago: sicher, aber ich würde das in einen port 80 vhost setzen. und der dadrunter definierte vhost ist ohne port.
<tobago> TheInfinity o.k. ich entferne die rewrite condition und füge 80 als port in den virtual host.
<tobago> das hat's auch nocht nicht gebracht. ich glaub ich versuche erstmal auf den alten stand wieder zurückzukommen und versuche http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apache/SSL
<TheInfinity> tobago: macht sinn. am besten, du baust die vhosts komplett neu auf. da steht bei dir ne menge zeugs drin das du nicht brauchst.
<jochen> Hallo zusammen. Nach, wohl etwas zu beherzten Einsatz von "Bleachbit" kann ich mich nicht mehr mit dem Anmeldebildschirm einloggen (Nach Eingabe des PW wird der Bildschirm kurz schwarz. Dann erscheint das Anmeldefenster erneut. Über den recouvery-modus geht das abre sehr wohl.
<jochen> Weiß jemand Rat?
<jochen> Ach ja: ich habe XFCE
<Nightwolf> jochen: du hast beim ersten mal bleachbit einsetzen sicher ein häkchen nach dem anderen gesetzt und jedesmal ausgiebig getestet, oder? ;-)
<jochen> äm.. natürlich nicht.
<Nightwolf> kannst ja mal in die logs gucken
<Nightwolf> ansonsten kA
<dadrc> Jo, auf 'nem Terminal einloggen und die Logs in pastebins
<apricot1> nach lange Mühe hats mit eurer Hilfe endlich geklappt. Ich geh mal Audio-DVD testen im Auto...
<dadrc> ~/.xsession-errors und /var/log/Xorg.0.log würden mir spontan relevant erscheinen, jochen
<jochen> dadrc: Das schaffe ich ich nur über die grafische Oberfläche. Wie starte ich die aus der shell heraus
<maredebianum> moin, habe hier einen neuen Effekt bei der TAB-Vervollständigung: Verzeichnisse werden mit space " " dahinter erweitert, nicht "/". Hat jemand das auch mal beobachtet?
<jochen> ?
<dadrc> Das wird auch aus der Shell nicht gehen, aber dafür gibt es das Programm pastebinit
<dadrc> pastebinit datei packt die Datei in einen Pastebin und gibt dir die URL
<tobago> dadrc das tutorial war gut. nun funzt https. danke!
<ppq> maredebianum: erm, kannst du das noch etwas genauer beschreiben bitte? am besten mit ein-/ausgaben im terminal in einem pastebin
<tobago> TheInfinity danke für deine geduld.
<maredebianum> ls tm<TAB>  ->  "ls tmp "
<k1l> maredebianum: welches ubuntu genau?
<jochen> dadrc: Das habe ich schon mal gemacht. start xfce-session, oder so ähnlich lautete die Eingabe. Jetzt gehts aber damit nicht
<ppq> maredebianum: 'ls -l tmp' bitte in einen pastebin
<k1l> jochen: nutze mal pastebinit und schick die logs zum patebin
<k1l> ,pastebinit? jochen 
<shetlandpony> jochen, pastebinit ist ein Programm mit dem man Dateien #pastebinit /zur/datei.txt# und Ausgabe #ls /etc|pastebinit# direkt nopasten kann, wenn der betreffende Computer am internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<dadrc> jochen, was k1l sagt. Dass das Starten der Session aus dem Terminal nicht klappt, ist jetzt nicht weiter verwunderlich
<maredebianum> unter natty: http://paste.ubuntu.com/649048/ ist jetzt mein /tmp Inhalt, aber das ist nicht nur da so.
<jochen> dadrc: ok... kann etwas dauern...
<maredebianum> irgendwelche Umgebungsvariablen, die gecheckt werden könnten? bashcompletion ausschalten z.B. (Option für bash start ohne .bashrc zu lesen?)
<maredebianum> ok, habe mit --rcfile /tmp/leeredatei gestartet, alles normal. Nach . /etc/bash_completion tritt das Problem auf.
<jochen> dadrc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/649056
<jochen> Juchuh... das klappt... ich werde Hacker ;-)
<maredebianum> jochen: exec: 10: startxfce4: not found klingt nach nicht installiertem xfce? Anderen WM probiert (gnome z.B.)?
<maredebianum> jochen: hast du mal sudo $APTBIN -f install probiert? APTBIN=apt-get oder aptitude
<jochen> maredebianum: Ich hatte von gnome/unity auf xfce umgestellt. Ist aber schon ein paar wochen her und xfce hat gelaufen
<dadrc> jochen, das ist die Xorg.0.log?
<maredebianum> jochen: jetzt läufts nicht mehr :) evtl. wegen upgrade-Problem, daher erstmal alles auf den aktuellen Stand bringen...
<jochen> maredebianum: nein. Mit dem "Kram" kenne ich mich nicht aus.
<jochen> dadrc: das war die /.xsession-errors
<phedaikin>  #zftalk
<maredebianum> jochen: ganz einfach, apt-get ist der Paketmanager, dem sagst du (als root, also jeweils mit sudo davor): apt-get update; apt-get upgrade und guckst mal, ob alles klar ist oder es Probleme dabei gibt. Mit apt-get -f install wird versucht, Probleme zu bereinigen.
<phedaikin> sry
<jochen> maredebianum: habe ich mal eben gemacht. schein aber alles ok zu sein. nix entfernt oder installiert
<maredebianum> jochen: apt-get install xfce4
<maredebianum> jochen: hast du mal startx probiert von einer Kommandozeile aus? (Habe nicht alles mitbekommen vorhin)
<jochen> maredebianum: läuft gerade. das Probl. war ja, das der Anmeldebildschirm ja vorhanden war, der mich aber anscheinend nicht mehr kannte
<jochen> maredebianum: startx funktioniert!! Bin zumindest wieder auf dem Desktop!
<jochen> maredebianum: ich reboote mal. Vielleicht gehts jetzt wieder...
<maredebianum> jochen: immerhin, dann liegts wohl am gdm oder was du als *dm nutzt...
<maredebianum> jochen: restart gdm ist genug ;)
<jochen> maredebianum: zu spät
<jochen> maredebianum:  Super! Es klappt... Vielen Dank!
<maredebianum> found solution for bash-completion weirdness in Bug #716008
<Laibsch> Auf meiner Festplatte läuft ein verschlüsseltes LVM (Ausnahme: /boot auf eigener, unverschlüsselter Partition).  Zu Natty-Zeiten habe ich eine neue LVM-Partition angelegt, um ubuntu+1 testen zu können (Hauptsystem soll immer LTS bleiben).
<Laibsch> grub habe ich über http://paste.debian.net/123660/ konfiguriert aber das scheint nicht zu reichen.  Beim Booten bleibe ich hängen.  Wer weiß, was fehlt?
<burninice> hi, wiess jemand von euch was die spalte user in der ausgabe von route zu bedeuten hat?
<Laibsch> maredebianum: Dann schreib doch bitte dort einen Kommentar, wie das Problem gelöst werden kann. Danke.
<Laibsch> burninice: "man route".  Steht doch da schön beschrieben.
<burninice> Laibsch: Stimmt, wobei benutzer etwas irreuehrend ist.
<Laibsch> Steht in der deutschen Manpage "Benutzer"?
<Laibsch> das wäre dann falsch übersetzt
<Laibsch> Allerdings
<burninice> was steht denn in der englischen?
<Laibsch> "Use"
<Laibsch> AKA "Nutzungen"
<Laibsch> oder Anzahl der Nutzungen
<Laibsch> ist falsch übersetzt
<Laibsch> lohnt sicher einen bug report
<Laibsch> englische Manpage kannst Du mit "LC_ALL=de_DE.utf man route" sehen
<Laibsch> oops, englische Manpage kannst Du mit "LC_ALL=C man route" sehen
<pc-world> ich möchte einen Rechner per PXE (LAN) booten
<pc-world> dazu muss ich einen DHCP-Server auf meinem Ubuntu-Rechner installieren
<pc-world> doch meine Frage ist, wie funktioniert das, da mein Router auch einen DHCP-Server hat?
<Laibsch> burninice: schreibst Du ein Ticket?
<geser> pc-world: du wirst einen deaktivieren müssen (den auf dem Router), und deinem Server statisch seine IP geben
<pc-world> geser: welchem Server? also meiner normalen Ubuntu-Installation? und woher wissen dann die anderen Rechner, dass nicht mehr der Router einen DHCP-Server hat sondern mein Ubuntu-PC? ist da eine Portweiterleitung nötig?
<koegs> DHCP funktioniert per Broadcast, das heisst der schnellste/beste DHCP-Server gewinnt, deswegen musst du den aufm Router abschalten
<koegs> Port-Weiterleitung brauchst du nicht
<geser> pc-world: den DHCP-Server auf dem Router deaktivieren, und auf deinem Ubuntu aktivieren (da dein Ubuntu dann seine IP nicht mehr per DHCP beziehen kann, musst du sie statisch eintragen). Die anderen Rechner finden den DHCP-Server auf deinem Ubuntu genauso wie den jetztigen DHCP-Server (sie schicken eine Anfrage an das ganze Netzwerk)
<pc-world> geser/koegs: ah danke
<Laibsch> pc-world: alternativ kannst Du schauen, ob Du dem dhcp-Server auf Deinem Router einen Eintrag für einen PXE-Server verpassen kannst.  Bei meinem geht das.
<geser> ah ja, den DNS-Server musst auf deinem Ubuntu ebenfalls eintragen: entweder der Router (falls er als DNS-Proxy genutzt werden kann) oder den deines Providers (die anderen Rechner kriegen ihn per DHCP)
<ppq> Laibsch: cool, was für ein modell ist das, wenn man fragen darf?
<ppq> hier unter dd-wrt muss man dazu extra dnsmasq manuell per optware installieren, die eingebaute version kann das nicht :(
<Laibsch> ppq: linksys mit openwrt.  Kann sein, daß ich auch dnsmasq manuell installiert habe.  Verwende ich nämlich gerne, weil man da viele Sachen bequem einstellen kann.
<ppq> achso, k. </ot>
<Laibsch> naja, manuelle Installation von dnsmasq kann ja wohl nicht zu viel verlangt sein ;-)  Würde ich in der Regel einer Situation mit DHCP, DNS, etc. auf einem Ubuntu-Server vorziehen.  Die Hardware ist halt dafür gemacht und laufen tut sie ja ohnehin.
<burninice> Laibsch:wo  schreibt man ein ticket?
<koegs> Laibsch: es wird langsam OT, aber ich würde auch den Router empfehlen, mach ich hier auch so mit DD-WRT
 * koegs zeigt auf #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Laibsch> burninice: Launchpad.  In diesem Fall https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/net-tools/+filebug  Laß mich doch bitte die Nummer wissen, OK?
<jokrebel> pc-world1: Ich weiß zwar nicht mehr genau wie ich das eingerichtet habe, aber hier läuft das auch obwohl der Router der DHCP-Server ist.
<maredebianum> steht im Bugreport (sed -i ...), aber das Problem hat noch eine andere Dimension, hier war nämlich noch adobereader-deu (von maverick, 9.4.2-0maverick1) installiert. Unter natty ist das jetzt acroread (9.4.2-0natty1). Da stimmt wohl das dist-upgrade nicht ganz.
<burninice> Laibsch: ich werde mal nen ticketaufmachen und dir bescheid geben.
<deem> ich versuche grade mittels seamlessrdp und rdesktop outlook auf meinen linux rechner zu bekommen. wenn ich outlook aufrufe, hab ich zwar alles schön da, aber wenn ich über das fenster gehe ist meine maus nicht zu sehen. irgendwie scheinen auch alle leute andere probleme mit seamlessrdp zu haben, aber keine mit der maus.
<pc-world> geser: wie genau meinst du das?
<pc-world> ich hab gedacht es reicht wenn ich in Ubuntu in den Netzwerkstellungen eine statische IP einstelle, und am Router den DHCP-Server deaktiviere
<burninice> Laibsch: Bug #814125
<snitty> Hallo hab grad meine source.list durch prop Quelle erweitert. Bei dem Update danach wurden aber alle Kde Elemente entfernt? Wollte sogar kdm entfernen! Falsche Quelle benutzt?
<LetoThe2nd> snitty: genau das. sz. (Selber Z'Schuld)
<snitty> danke für den Hinweis. Jetzt kenn ich auch die Ursache. U nu?
<dAnjou> irgendein programm kommuniziert hier grad mit googles smtp. wie kann ich rausfinden, welches das is?
<alamar> dAnjou: lsof
<LetoThe2nd> snitty: ppa-purge googlen.
<dAnjou> alamar: wie soll das gehen? die verbindung besteht doch nich konstant. oder verstehe ich lsof falsch?
<alamar> hier grad klingt sehr konstant
<alamar> dann nimm tcpdump 
<dAnjou> alamar: klingt irreführend, stimmt. damit meinte ich, dass es das immer wieder in abständen tut
<dreamon__> Könnte da mal einer drauf schauen -> dmesg liefert zahlreiche Fehler -> was sagt mir das?  -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/649229/
<dreamon__> drm:drm_edid_block_valid ?
<dAnjou> alamar: so, jetz hab ich n dump, aber wie sehe ich, welches programm das macht?
<alamar> dAnjou: indem du ein skript baust dass den dump mitliest und auf eine neue connection auf port 25 ein lsof dazu raushaut
<alamar> würde auch mit iptables funktionieren
<dAnjou> einfacher geht das nich?
<snitty_> LettoEnd> kannst du mir nochmal genauer sagen, was zu tuen ist?
<snitty_> Hallo hab grad meine source.list durch prop Quelle erweitert. Bei dem Update danach wurden aber alle Kde Elemente entfernt? Wollte sogar kdm entfernen! Falsche Quelle benutzt?
<LetoThe2nd> snitty_: a) heiss ich _nicht_ so b) sagte ichs schon: ppa-purge gogolen.
<dAnjou> snitty_: quelle entfernen und aktualisieren
<LetoThe2nd> snitty_: wer lustig quellen reinklopft und dann sogar solche updates abnickt, ist imho selber schuld. selber ausbügeln.
<alamar> dAnjou: mach eine iptables -m state --state NEW LOG regel und parse den output im syslog auf PROTO=TCP DPT=25 
<alamar> dann kannst du einfach ein lsof mit dem DST= host machen
<dAnjou> *sigh* das is auch nich grad einfacher
<alamar> vielleicht gibts fertige software die das schon erledigt - mir wäre allerdings ausm stegreif nichts bekannt
<phedaikin> ne fertige software für was? ipTables?
<Denny_Crane> kann mir jemand vllt grade helfen in thunderbird da nen kalender anzulegen?
<Denny_Crane> das ist bei mir alles ausgegraut
<Denny_Crane> ich kann auch keine termine oder sonst was anlegen
<phedaikin> kalender im thunderbird ...wusste garnicht das der das von haus aus kann o0 
<Denny_Crane> phedaikin: kann er mit der extension lightning
<phedaikin> ah ok 
<dAnjou> alamar: nethogs lässt sich dafür benutzen. ich glaub, ich hab den übeltäter gefunden
<dAnjou> was zur hölle is nullmailer?
<dAnjou> keinerlei abhängigkeiten, sehr komisch
<dAnjou> (zumindest beim deinstallieren)
<phedaikin> welchen thunderbird hast du denn ?
<Denny_Crane> 3.1.11
<Denny_Crane> aber ich glaube ich habs grade gefunden...
<Denny_Crane> mal kurz tetsten
<Denny_Crane> brb
<phedaikin> hm der sagt bei mir das der nicht kompatibel ist 
<phedaikin> also Lightning + TB 3.1.11 geht gerade nicht :) 
 * Denny_Crane ahnt böses
<Denny_Crane> also...
<Denny_Crane> ligthning 1.0b2 geht mit th 3.1
<Denny_Crane> aber nur 32bit
<Denny_Crane> FU!
<phedaikin> ha
<phedaikin> dg halt 
<phedaikin> musst n bissl warten ;)
<Denny_Crane> FU FU FU FU >.<
 * Denny_Crane vs th
 * Denny_Crane wins
<Denny_Crane> ^^
<snitty_> LetoThe2nd> sorry hab kein  quassel mehr, daher konsole und hier weiß ich net wie das mit den namen geht. Ich hab nur http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Canonical_Partner gemacht und dann update. Was kann ich dafür dass er alles dann entfernt? Warum tut der sowas? oder war ich es?
<TheInfinity> Denny_Crane: http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/xul-ext-lightning
<TheInfinity> Denny_Crane: nicht gleich rumquieken. einfach mal den ubuntu way probieren *g*
<Denny_Crane> TheInfinity: danke :D
<Denny_Crane> TheInfinity: habs grade selber gebacken bekommen ^^
<TheInfinity> Denny_Crane: und wehe du installierst das jetzt als deb einzeln :p
<Denny_Crane> ich? niemals! niemals. niemals... ^^'
<LetoThe2nd> snitty_: ich muss gestehen, ich bezweifle dezent dass das aus _der_ quelle kam. schon eher noch irgendeine lustige andere. und wie gesgat--- warum hast du auch abgenickt, dass er alles entfernt? von allein macht er das sicher nicht.
<szal> das Canonical-Partner-Repo entfernt von alleine ganz sicher kein KDE, sonst säße ich schon lange ohne da ;)
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: läuft dein nfs inzwischen?
<LetoThe2nd> snitty_: aber es ist und bleibt weitgehend das selbe. repos entfernen, zeug wieder installieren.
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: nö, hab nicht mehr weiter gemacht. ist ne privatbaustelle und ich bin noch im büro.
<Minipluto> gibt es einen home-Unterordner, der äquivalent zu /usr/share/pixmaps ist?
<szal> wenn, dann ~/.pixmaps/ *behaupt*..  aber nix Garantie, k. A., wofür der sein soll
<Minipluto> szal: ich erstelle den mal und gucke, was passiert
<snitty_> LetoThe2nd> also ich kann dir mal gern die source.list schicken. Da sind eigentlich keine Fremdquell drin. Mit diesem ppa versteh ich nicht wie man nach einem update die wieder schließen kann.
<snitty_> was hätt ich den während des Entfernvorgangs machen sollen Alt+C?
<LetoThe2nd> snitty_: *eigentlich*... und warum startest du den vorgang überhaupt? wenn pakete entfernt werden, wird vorher immer brav nachgefragt.
<snitty_> also ich hab repos wieder entfernt. Aber heißt das ich muß alles Progs aus der History wieder neuinstallieren. Mit den Versionsnummern nimmt der die nicht so einfach.
<LetoThe2nd> snitty_: installier mal bitte pastebinit.
<snitty_> weil ich -Y hab
<TheInfinity> autsch
<Minipluto> szal: hat leider nicht geklappt. Geht um ein Skype-Plugin für pidgin und Pidgin fehlen dafür die Icons, die soll man nach /usr/share/pixmaps/pidgin/protocols/ kopieren. Wollte nur mal ausprobieren, ob es dafür auch einen Ordner unter home gibt, weil ich das bevorzuge aber scheint nicht der Fall zu sein
<LetoThe2nd> snitty_: hab ich schon mal erwähnt, dass du selbst schuld bist?
<deem> verfrickeling ftw!
<snitty_> ja
<LetoThe2nd> kann gar nicht oft genug sein.
<LetoThe2nd> snitty_: du bist voll und uneingeschränkt selber schuld
<deem> das ist mal wieder das beste beispiel, dass --force -Y und alle anderen optionen die nachfragen deaktivieren böse sind
<LetoThe2nd> snitty_: pastebinit schon installiert?
<snitty_> ist das jetzt Marktplatz im Mittelhalter oder lösungsorientiertes Arbeiten?
<LetoThe2nd> snitty_: mir egal wie du das nennst. hast du pastebinit bereit?
<snitty_> mit Marktplatz im Mittelalter mein ich natürlich Pranger ;-)
<Minipluto> ist schon übel, was sich da in den letzten Jahren so getan hat... Kumpel von mir hat sich so ein Roccat-Teil gekauft, die hat irgendwie 3*3*24 programmierbare Tasten oder so… und noch einen Onboard-Flash Speicher zum Einspeichern von Makros, damit Spiele das auch nicht merken *g*
<Minipluto> upps sorry ;)
<snitty_> installier grad. Sag nochmal wg den ppa Quelle. Irgendwann hat ich mal wg knetwork eine ppa Quelle benutzt, die bleibt doch dann immer offen, wenn ich nicht den Ordner oder Datie lösche?
<LetoThe2nd> snitty_: eins nach dem anderen. und ja, _das_ klingt schon eher nach dem schuldigen.
<LetoThe2nd> snitty_: und dann achst du bitte mal folgende sachen. die jeweils resultierenden links gibst du uns.
<deem> snitty_: wenn du ein ppa installierst wird unter /etc/apt/source.list.d/ eine datei dafür angelegt. solange du die nicht löscht oder darin die quellen auskommentierst, bekommst du davon pakete und/oder updates
<LetoThe2nd> snitty_: lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<snitty_> so  http://pastebin.com/6A1Q4Jvs
<LetoThe2nd> snitty_: uname -a | pastebinit
<LetoThe2nd> snitty_: ls -R /etc/apt | pastebinit
<snitty_> deem> allas klar!
<LetoThe2nd> oo( weshalb ich schon 30sekunden nach eintreffen des tickets klar sagte: ppa-purge. eigentlich ist das thema schon lange erledigt....)
<snitty_> No LSB modules are available.
<snitty_> http://pastebin.com/4X7LGAde
<snitty_> müsst eigentlich auch mal ein upgrade machen ...
<deem> snitty_: btw. http://disfunctions.de/tutorials/ppa-purge/
<snitty_> http://pastebin.com/Fi64nNVN
<deem> da hast du aber mal mind 4 ppas drin
<LetoThe2nd> snitty_: so, und jetzt reden wir nochmal über "eigentlich keine fremdquellen"
<LetoThe2nd> deem: 3.
<deem> LetoThe2nd: das 4te steht in der source.list
<LetoThe2nd> snitty_: ich verabschiede mich daher mit einem gepflegten: RTFM von ppa-purge, denn du bist selber schuld.
<LetoThe2nd> deem: eigentlich nicht, partners ist kein ppa im eigentlichen sinne.
<deem> das mein ich auch nicht
<deem> LetoThe2nd: # deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ianare/ppa/ubuntu maverick main
<deem> nun gut, es ist auskommentiert, aber es steht drin :D
<LetoThe2nd> deem: und das andere ist auskommentiert. ich will ihm mal zugute halten, dass das hoffentlich schon länger so ist.
<snitty_> ja irgendwann braucht man die quellen und danach
<snitty_> #
<snitty_> wo sind denn FQ in der sources
<deem> snitty_: <jedihandbewegungmach> du willst meinen link zu ppa-purge durchlesen und dann das programm benutzen </jedihandbewegungmach>
<snitty_> haha :-)
<snitty_> dieses auf linux und ich
<snitty_> meister?
<deem> nein?
<deem> ich habe dir hier einen link gepostet. den willst du lesen
<snitty_> ah den allright isee
<LetoThe2nd> oO( 17:19 < LetoThe2nd> snitty: ppa-purge googlen. )
<deem> oder 18:16:37 <            deem > snitty_: btw. http://disfunctions.de/tutorials/ppa-purge/
<deem> das ist sogar der neuste artikel im planeten
<snitty_> thx! werd jetzt wohl einfach upgraden. ppa-purge ist super
<snitty_> Hier nochmal eine Frage zu ppa-purge: Das deinstalliert dann doch das Programm? Aber für mein knetworks wollt ich eigentlich schon die sachen behalten sonst kann ich das nicht nutzen.
<dAnjou> snitty_: entweder programm deinstallieren oder schwarzer bildschirm. was dir lieber is
<snitty_> mmmh
<snitty_> also irgendwie klappt das mit dem purgen nicht. Krieg immer die Warnung dass die liste nicht gefunden wurde.
<jokrebel__> snitty_: Bitte keine Interpretationen der Meldungen sondern einfach komplett pasten.
<Ben83> Hallo.wollte gerade ein image mit unetbootin aufspielen.jetzt steht in grub Error 15: file Not Found . Kann das daran liegen das ich mtools und 7zip nicht installiert habe?
<Ben83> Komme in unetbootin bis zum reboot in grub.weiter net.
<Ben83> Jemand ne Idee?
<jokrebel__> ,geduld? Ben83: Aktuell anscheinend (noch) nicht……
<shetlandpony> Ben83 Aktuell anscheinend (noch) nicht: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<k1l> Ben83: was ist da denn für nen iso drauf?
<Ben83> Linux mint 9lxde oder lubuntu oder edubuntu
<Ben83> Geht keines davon
<Ben83> Will über die festplatte Booten.USB wird nicht unterstützt.
<k1l> ?
<LetoThe2nd> bios braucht wahrscheinlich irgendne lustige taste für bbs.
<jokrebel__> bei einem meiner (länger nicht mehr von mir genutzten) Rechnern geht das Wake-on-LAN nicht mehr. Auch runterfahren per Runterfahren-GUI (aber auch "halt" und "shutdown .h now) verursachen einen Neustart anstelle von Power-OFF. Such schon ne Stunde ohne Erfolg.…
<LupusE> g'nabend
<maredebianum> jokrebel__: BIOS angesehen? Vielleicht war/ist die Batterie platt
<jokrebel__> maredebianum: Spiel schon seit über ner Stunde (u.A. auch in den BIOS-Einstellugen) rum…
<LupusE> jokrebel__: zunaechst solltest du das netzteil kontrollieren. wenn du keine moeglichkeit zum durchmessen hast bleibt wohl nur ein testweise austauschen, und dann verschiedene bootparameter (z.b. noacpi)
<Ampelbein> jokrebel__: funktioniert der shutdown mit 'export RUNLEVEL=0 && halt' ?
<bekks> halt macht immer init 0.
<bekks> Unter Linux spielt es de facto keine Rolle, ob man halt, shutdown oder init benutzt.
<playya__> jokrebel__, das prob hab ich bei meinem neuen rechner auch. habs aber noch nicht gross untersucht
<jokrebel__> vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten ;-) …hab`s geregelt bekommen. Lag natürlich an BIOS-Einstellungen … (man sollte bei der Fehlersuche halt doch lieber eine Änderung nach der anderen probieren, anstatt mehrere Sachen gleichzeitig versuchen zu wollen…)
<P01nt3r> nabend. gibt es ein desklet aus den quellen zur grafischen anzeige der system-auslastung? (unter natty?)
<jokrebel__> P01nt3r: Gibt es dan nicht auch noch den ganz normalen Systemmonitor?
<P01nt3r> jokrebel__: finde ich nicht - wie heisst der richtig?
<jokrebel__> P01nt3r: mom - muss meinen Natty erst starten.
<P01nt3r> jokrebel__: probiere gerade gdesklets aus aber da kommt nur ne meldung dass er sich mit dem daemon in der und der zeit verbunden hat und das wars dann...
<maredebianum> P01nt3r: gnome? panel -> rechtsklick -> hinzufügen -> systemmonitor
<P01nt3r> ich hab unity laufen...
<P01nt3r> das kenn ich alles
<maredebianum> ah ok, das ist nicht konfigurabel ;)
<P01nt3r> aber wie mach ich das unter unity?
<jokrebel__> P01nt3r: rechtsklick auf Panel - zum Panel hinzufügen - Systemmonitor (falls Du Gnome (Ubuntu-Classic) nutzt)
<P01nt3r> s.o.
<jokrebel__> hm - da hab ich dann auch keine Ahnung (hier will Unity wg. zu alter Hardware nicht laufen)
<maredebianum> nimm doch gnome ;)
<bekks> oder kde
<maredebianum> oder awesome
<bekks> maredebianum: window manager != desktop.
<maredebianum> bekks: also geht gnome + awesome?
<Fuchs> ja, geht. Koennte man aber bitte beim Thema bleiben? Danke :) 
<StRoboCop> moin moin :D
<StRoboCop> jemand da, der mir ggf kurz bei nem problem mit pm-utils helfen könnte? 
<Fuchs> ,frag? StRoboCop 
<shetlandpony> StRoboCop: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<StRoboCop> :D alles klar ;)
<StRoboCop> also ich versuche grade, dass mein linux rechner mit mini ubuntu, wenn er ausm suspend kommt, vdr neustartet... habe dazu in /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/ eine datei 05vdr angelegt, die so aufgebaut ist, wie im wiki eintrag die beispiel hook... nur leider scheint es nicht so wirklich zu funktionieren...
<StRoboCop> nun bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob pm-utils überhaupt verwendet wird, ob ich noch irgendwas anderes machen muss, damit meine selbstgeschriebene hook verwendet wird, oder wo mein fehler liegen könnte ;)
<Fuchs> kannst Du die Datei mal in einen pastebin werfen, 
<Fuchs> ist sie als ausfuehrbar markiert, und kannst Du darin mal einen Befehl schreiben, der eine Logdatei erstellen wuerde? Dann kannst Du pruefen, ob es ueberhaupt ausgefuehrt wird
<StRoboCop> http://pastebin.com/TBty9UnJ
<LetoThe2nd> oO( "mini ubuntu" klingt verdächtig nach "kaputtgefrickeltes bastelbuntu das keiner mehr versteht" ... )
<StRoboCop> so sieht die datei aus... ausführbar wäre ein ansatz...:D mal eben probieren
<Fuchs> StRoboCop: die { /etc/init.d/vdr stop ; } << syntax ist mir etwas ungewohnt 
<StRoboCop> also so hatte ich das file im inet gefunden... so stoppe ich den vdr auch normal über ssh
<Fuchs> also mit den { }, die braucht es eigentlich nicht, und das ; kannst Du auch weglassen 
<StRoboCop> also so die zeile?
<Fuchs> /etc/init.d/vdr stop  2> /dev/null
<Fuchs> so
<StRoboCop> okay, werd ich gleich mal testen
<StRoboCop> ah, bombe, es scheint funktioniert zu haben... lag tatsächlich daran, dass ich vergessen hab, das file executable zu machen -.-' und hat auch mit der ungewohnten syntax funktioniert ;)
<Fuchs> auch gut
<StRoboCop> aber noch ne kurze frage hinterher... wie kann ich da noch ein wait mit einbauen? kommt das in eine extra zeile davor einfach?
<Fuchs> genau, und statt wait sleep 
<StRoboCop> alles klar, viel dank Fuchs
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<vectory> neues panel in gnome2 hinzugefügt, im gconf gesehen, dass da TSVlientApllet vereits eingefügt ist, ist das normal, mus ich mir sorgen machen?
<vectory> immerhin is TSClient remote desktop software und ich weis nicht warum dafür ein applet existiert und warum das in meinem panel is (ohne dass man es sehen könnte)
<StRoboCop> [20:22:18] <LetoThe2nd> oO( "mini ubuntu" klingt verdächtig nach "kaputtgefrickeltes bastelbuntu das keiner mehr versteht" ... ) <- :D ne... ist eigentlich nen stock minimal ubuntu, mit vdr und xbmc-live und das wars ^^
<zerwas> vectory> im Paket tsclient ist auch ein GNOME Panel Applet enthalten. Wenn Du das nicht brauchst, kannst Du es ja deinstallieren
<bekks> zerwas: Wie denn? Das ist ja im Paket enthalten...
<zerwas> bekks> Meinte ich ja, wenn er tsclient nicht braucht, kann er es deinstallieren.
<zerwas> vectory> Evtl. hast Du früher schon einmal ein zweites Panel hinzugefügt (mit dem Applet damals) und die Einstellung wurde blieb in gconf
<vectory> ich find das applet nichmal bei der auswahl
<vectory> kann es sein dass das für die funktion der panels an sich nätig ist?
<vectory> *nötig
<LetoThe2nd> echt schräg. wenn ich root bin, kann ich mein nfs mounten. wenn ich user bin und sudo benutze, kommt "mount.nfs: access denied by server"
<playya__> LetoThe2nd, evtl anderer benutzername?
<jokrebel__> gn8
<LetoThe2nd> playya__: nein, gefunfen. subtree_check wars.
<playya__> ah. ok
<sash_> LetoThe2nd: Aber wieso hat das Auswirkungen auf Clientseite? Versteh ich net.
<LetoThe2nd> sash_: da kenn ich noch wen.
<sash_> Hmm. Ok.
<veloxid> hallo
<veloxid> ich habe eine frage: ich möchte gerne meinen Musik-Ordner in mein verschlüssseltes Home-dir einhängen, so dass die Musik unter /home/user/Musik erscheint, wie geht das? mit mount --bin habe ich es nicht hinbekommen
<bekks> ja, weil es --bind und nicht bin heisst.
<LetoThe2nd> bekks: man mount... --bin: nur binärdateien werden gemountet.
<bekks> AUTSCH
<bekks> Wozu will man denn sowas? :)
<LetoThe2nd> *hrhrhrhr*
<LetoThe2nd> kleiner scherz am rande
<LetoThe2nd> veloxid: vermutlich meinst du "mount -o bind"
<veloxid> natürlich meine ich bind, mount -o bind funktioniert auch  nicht
<LetoThe2nd> veloxid: dann wärs mal zeit für ne kinkrete fehlermeldung.
<Minipluto> kann man sich drauf verlassen, dass binaries zuerst in ~/bin/ gesucht werden oder ist das eher Zufall?
<maredebianum> PATH angucken
<Minipluto> also gibt die Reihenfolge quasi die Priorität an?
<maredebianum> Yep, so ist es.
<Minipluto> danke
<veloxid> LetoThe2nd, es kommt keine Fehlermeldung aber es wird nicht eingehängt
<maredebianum> Minipluto: mit which bekommst du das immer raus, es gibt aber auch noch shell builtins, die hätten noch Vorrang, z.B. test
<Minipluto> maredebianum: ging nur um ein script, das ich erstellt habe, um den Start eines Programms zu beeinflussen (mit dem gleichen Namen). Klappt auch alles aber ich wollte nur mal in Erfahrung bringen warum ;)
<Minipluto> aber which kannte ich auch noch nicht
<Fuchs> Minipluto: da waere ggf. ein alias intelligenter gewesen. Nur so am Rande. 
<Minipluto> Fuchs: dass die Methode quick&dirty ist, habe ich mir schon gedacht aber es geht um Pidgin und ich wollte nicht so viel rumfummeln, weil ich das immer über die Benachrichtigungsanzeige starte und die kann man ja nicht konfigurieren
<Fuchs> Minipluto: ein alias waere sogar noch schneller gewesen, 
<Fuchs> ,alias? Minipluto 
<shetlandpony> Minipluto: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/alias
<Fuchs> fuer das naechste mal :) 
<Minipluto> ich gebe mir mühe, es nicht zu vergessen. Danke :)
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<funkeyy> HI all! wie kann ich ".de" greppen? ".de" grept mir "de"..?!
<bekks>  \.de
<funkeyy> besten Dank!
<ahab> moin, nach dem erweitern auf einen zweiten monitor bleien bei mir nach schliessen der fenster diese auf dem bildschirm
<ahab> woran könnte das liegen? 
<locodir-user> hi
<locodir-user> sagt mal kriegt ihr von canonical noch n paar ubuntu 10.10 desktop cds?
<bekks> Was genau nützt es Dir, wenn WIR die CDs bekommen?
<locodir-user> naja :D
<locodir-user> ich brauch n paar
<locodir-user> wollt mitm roten tshirt und jeans in den mediamarkt
<bekks> Dann bestell sie.
<locodir-user> und die den leuten dort andrehen
<locodir-user> zu teuer :D
<bekks> ,ot? locodir-user 
<shetlandpony> locodir-user: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<locodir-user> oh
<locodir-user> sry :O
<Orcor> hallo
<Orcor> wie soll ich das verstehen der Abschnitt mit dem editieren http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/BOINC#source-4
<Orcor> hmm
<Minipluto> Orcor: Terminal auf machen und eingeben: sudo gedit /etc/default/bionic-client sofern du die Stelle meinst, wo das angegeben ist
<Minipluto> aber beim Editieren der Datei darauf achten, dass du dich nicht vertust
<Orcor> ja 
<Orcor> ich hab gedit offen
<Orcor> und da soll ich was einprogramiren 
<Minipluto> wie hast du gedit denn geöffnet?
<maredebianum> möglich, wir wissen nicht, was du genau willst
<Orcor>  sudo gedit /etc/default/bionic-client damit
<sash_> sudo gedit macht man nicht
<Minipluto> und da steht nichts drin?
<Orcor> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/BOINC#source-4 abschnitt 3 meine ich 
<Orcor> also bei mir hat der aber so aufgemacht gedit
<k1l> sudo gedit macht deine rechte kaputt.
<k1l> gksu gedit wenn schon
<Orcor> steht aber im Artikel das ich nur mit Rechten mein Boinc umprogramiren soll
<Orcor> aber was soll ich nun machen komme nicht weiter da ich mich nicht auskenne
<maredebianum> und wir wissen gar nicht, was du willst
<k1l> da steht aber nicht "zerballer dir dein system indem du sudo gedit benutzt"
<Orcor> hab doch denn link gepostet
<Orcor> Allerdings muss das Startskript noch wissen, wo sich der neue BOINC-Client auf der Festplatte befindet, um ihn als Dienst starten zu können. Dazu editiert man /etc/default/boinc-client mit einem Editor [4] mit Root-Rechten [5].
<Orcor> das meine ich 
<maredebianum> Beispieldatei ist doch darunter
<Orcor> ich verstehe das aber nicht
<maredebianum> k1l: was ist der Unterschied sudo gksu hinterher? sudo -> user:user gksu -> root:root? 
<Orcor> wie ich machen soll kann kein english
<Orcor> da stehen irgendwelche sachen aber soll ich das alles kopiren in gedit?
<maredebianum> WAS willst du denn machen? Hast du von Hand was installiert?
<k1l> maredebianum: hier ist es ausführlich erklärt: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<Orcor> ich mache das was da steht auf der seite
<maredebianum> Wenn du der Anleitung dort folgen willst: ja, so wie es da steht...
<Orcor> ich versteh aber da nix
<Orcor> wo was hin gehört
<Orcor> hab alles nach der reihe gemacht und bin nun da wo ich was editiren sollte aber was genau 
<ntr0py> k1l: was ist der unterschied zwischen {sudo,gksu} gedit <datainame> ??
<Orcor> und wie verstehe ich nicht sorry bin anfänger
<maredebianum> Du willst da was manuell installieren, warum?
<Orcor> ?
<Orcor> steht doch da was ich machen muss
<k1l> ntr0py: steht in dem link (in kurz: $HOME wird nicht geändert-> zerschiesst rechte unter anderem in deinem /home, xauthority klappt auch nicht)
<ring2> gibt es die möglichkeit die spaltenbreite in evolution für alle vorhandenen ordner anzupassen?
<maredebianum> Hast du das Paket nicht installiert? sollte für den Anfang gut sein, sonst musst du dich natürlich mehr in die Software einlesen, bevor klar wird, was du konfigurieren musst
<Orcor> hab ja alles so weit so gut fertig nur noch am ende editiren aber genau das verstehe ich nicht
<Orcor> wenn ich es nicht mache kann ich die software nicht starten
<maredebianum> Du sollst BOINC_CLIENT="/opt/Boinc/boinc" anpassen an deine manuelle Installation
<maredebianum> wo liegt denn boinc jetzt
<Orcor> und wie soll denn das gehen ?
<maredebianum> which boinc
<Orcor> hat nicht jemand ne idee wie ich editiren soll?
<maredebianum> nee, weil du nicht sagst, was du machen willst/gemacht hast
<Orcor> ich hab schon so offt es vorhin geschrieben was ich mahce 
<Orcor> genau was da auf der Seite steht
<maredebianum> ich weiss es nicht, ausser dass du den editor nicht aufkriegst
<Orcor> und am ende steht das ich nur noch was editiren soll aber genau was weis ich nicht
<maredebianum> Was ist dein ZIEL
<Orcor> mein editor ist offen
<Orcor> m nächsten Schritt müssen noch alle Dateien und Verzeichnisse zur Gruppe und zum Benutzer "boinc" hinzugefügt werden:
<Orcor> sudo chown -hR boinc:boinc /opt/Boinc 
<Orcor> und dann das mit dem editor
<maredebianum> stop, du machst da was viel zu kompliziert. Hast du boinc installiert?
<ntr0py> k1l: wusste ich auch noch nicht, hat bei mir aber nie Probs gemacht... Du meinst wenn $HOME nicht auf /root zeigt werden die rechte in .config usw. falsch gesetzt?
<Orcor> ja nutze das seid letztes jahr nur seid 1 woche geht das bei mir nicht mehr
<Orcor> hab es deinstaliert und instaliert wenn aufmache geht nix meine ganzen Projecte sind weg
<maredebianum> WAS geht denn nicht, sag es doch mal genauer
<Orcor> nun mahce ich das was hier auf der wiki steht nun bin fast fertig nur noch editiren 
<Orcor> BOINC geht nicht mehr
<Orcor> nun will die neuere Version 
<maredebianum> wofür brauchst du das, das braucht kein normaler Mensch ;)
<k1l> ntr0py: jupp. der klassiker ist, dass leute z.b. den browser mit sudo öffnen und sich dann wundern wenn er gar nicht mehr startet oder die hälfte nicht geht.
<Orcor> bin fast fertig nur noch editiren aber was soll ich machen und wie geht das
<Minipluto> naja, da steht ja nichts anderes, als dass du in deiner Datei im Texteditor nach der Zeile suchen sollst: BOINC_CLIENT="/usr/bin/boinc". Die kommentierst du mit einer Raute (#) aus und schreibs da drunter die Option mit dem neuen Pfad zu boinc rein, also BOINC_CLIENT="/opt/Boinc/boinc"
<Minipluto> sofern das dort auch installiert ist
<Orcor> genau das verstehe ich nicht
<Orcor>  ich hab nach der reihe gemacht was in wiki steht
<Orcor> die ganzen Terminalbefehle eingegeben nun beim letzten komme ich nicht klar
<Minipluto> ja und du sagtest, dass du gerade an der Stelle bist und die Datei im Texteditor offen hast
<Orcor> genau 
<Minipluto> was zeigt der denn gerade an?
<Orcor> nun hab texteditor offen der ist leer
<maredebianum> Orcor: warum installierst du nicht das PAKET?
<ntr0py> k1l: wieder was dazugelernt, hat bei mir nie probleme gemacht, weil die progs immer zuerst im normalen user kontext diese files angelegt haben... (nen Browser als root laufen zu lassen ist wirklich ein Geniestreich... ) werds mir mal merken...
<Orcor> hab ich  ja
<Orcor> aber ich bruche das hier weil es neuer ist
<maredebianum> dann brauchst du manuelle Installation nicht lesen
<Orcor> und das alte nicht mehr geht bei mir warum denn auch imemr hab es nie mit rootrechten benutzt
<Orcor> sagt mir einfahc das mit dem editiren wie  und was ich machen soll dann bin eh fertig
<maredebianum> Ich weiß auch nicht mehr, als ich da lesen kann. Wenn es dann nicht geht, die README in den Quellen lesen, googlen, etc.
<maredebianum> Aber erstmal erstell doch die Datei wie angegeben und guck ob es geht
<Minipluto> wenn du die Datei "/etc/default/boinc-client" mit einem Texteditor öffnest und der Editor ist leer, dann ist wahrscheinlich bei den vorherigen Schritten etwas schief gelaufen, weil sie nicht existiert, denn sonst wäre sie nicht leer
<Orcor> ne
<Orcor> ich hab einfach einen editor aufgemacht der leer ist
<Orcor> ich versthe nicht mal was die da wollen 
<Minipluto> deswegen ist im Kopf des Artikels dieser artikel verlinkt: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Editor
<maredebianum> ja, das ist das Problem. Wenn wir wüssten, was du letzlich erreichen willst, könnten wir dir besser helfen
<maredebianum> was sagt denn  dpkg -l | grep boinc
<Orcor> wie offt soll ich noch mal die Seite posten  bin abshcitt 3
<Orcor> und da hab ich alles nach der riehe gemahct nur das vorletzte nicht mit dem edit
<maredebianum> es interessiert nicht, wo du bist. Du bist evtl. ganz falsch.
<Orcor> nein 
<maredebianum> Ok, ich glaub ich kann da so nicht mehr helfen...
<Orcor> m nächsten Schritt müssen noch alle Dateien und Verzeichnisse zur Gruppe und zum Benutzer "boinc" hinzugefügt werden:
<Orcor> sudo chown -hR boinc:boinc /opt/Boinc 
<Orcor> Jetzt ist man fast fertig. Allerdings muss das Startskript noch wissen, wo sich der neue BOINC-Client auf der Festplatte befindet, um ihn als Dienst starten zu können. Dazu editiert man /etc/default/boinc-client mit einem Editor [4] mit Root-Rechten [5].
<maredebianum> Lies doch mal genauer, was boinc ist, was du davon willst, etc. http://boinc.berkeley.edu/
<Orcor> das verstehe ich eben nicht was zu machen ist
<Orcor> boinc ist ein verteites rechnen
<maredebianum> "Dazu editiert man" das musst du erst lernen
<Orcor> das mache ich schon seit 1 Jahr
<maredebianum> warum?
<Orcor> so halt
<Orcor> seti@home usw
<maredebianum> ja, dann ist es wohl auch nicht so wichtig?!?
<Orcor> aber was soll ich nun genau editiren?
<maredebianum> Bitte: /etc/default/boinc-client
<maredebianum> steht doch da
<Minipluto> Orcor: mach mal bitte deinen Editor zu, dann öffnest du ein Terminal und gibst ein: gksu gedit /etc/default/boinc-client
<Orcor> und so soll ich shcrieben in terminal oder wo 
<maredebianum> ich bin raus aus der Diskussion
<Orcor> und nun ?
<rumpel_> Orcor, 1. lesen, 2. denken, 3. fragen :D
<Orcor> dein befehl hat geholfen nun ist terminal offen und ich sehe wa sich sehen wollte in gedit
<Orcor> schade das ich kein englisch kann
<Minipluto> der Artikel ist doch deutsch
<Orcor> wenn ich nur wüste was die alle swollen usw 
<Minipluto> und dort steht, dass du eine bestimmte Zeile auskommentieren sollst und eine andere darunter schreiben sollst
<Orcor> nicht jder Anfänger kann von Heut auf Morgen alles
<Minipluto> erwartet auch keiner :)
<maredebianum> Orcor: aber wenn du nicht weißt, wie man eine Textdatei editiert, dann ist so eine manuelle Installation etwas ... gewagt
<Orcor> aber lernen muss ich es doch auch 
<ntr0py> *ubuntu FTW :D
<maredebianum> Jo, klick die Links im Wiki an ;)
<Orcor> und wenn das neue Prog nur so geht nicht anders hab ich Pech
<Orcor> denn in denn Packetquellen ist nur das alte Prog da nicht das neue
<maredebianum> backports?
<maredebianum> uh, ok, muss man sich auch erst ansehen...
<Minipluto> Orcor: kommst du denn nun erst mal weiter voran oder brauchst du noch weitere Unterstützung?
<Orcor> mal shcauen 
<Orcor> soll ich das von wiki alles kopiren und im editor ersetzen?
<Minipluto> Orcor: nein, nur eine bestimmte Zeile auskommentieren und eine andere dazu schreiben. Das in dem großen grauen Bereich im Wiki ist nur zur Kontrolle
<maredebianum> nein, lies den den Absatz nochmal. Ich bin jetzt echt raus...
<Orcor> und welche soll das sein ?
<Minipluto> Orcor: „Der Verweis auf den BOINC-Client aus den Quellen wird mit # auskommentiert (#BOINC_CLIENT="/usr/bin/boinc") und ein Verweis auf den neuen BOINC-Client eingefügt (BOINC_CLIENT="/opt/Boinc/boinc")“
<Orcor> das heißt?
<Orcor> wie soll ich vorgehen ?
<rumpel_> Orcor, was ist daran unverständlich?
<Minipluto> Suche im Texteditor nach der Zeile, wo das steht: BOINC_CLIENT="/usr/bin/boinc"
<Minipluto> mach eine Raute davor
<Orcor> das ich durcheinander komm
<Orcor> mom
<Minipluto> damm schreibst du in einer neuen Zeile da drunter: BOINC_CLIENT="/opt/Boinc/boinc"
<Moritz24M> köstlich
<Orcor> mom
<rumpel_> Orcor, du kannst schon nachvollziehen, was du da eigentlich gerade veränderst und was für Auswirkungen das hat?
<Orcor> ja 
<Orcor> ist nur das prog damit ich es starten kann  
<rumpel_> Orcor, und warum ersetzt du den pfad?
<Orcor> weil die das verlangen und dann am ende noch ein befehl eingeben und fertig
<Minipluto> ich glaube die Antwort wollte rumpel_ nicht hören ;)
<rumpel_> weil das wiki das verlangt? .... ich gehe mal davon aus, du hast deine wichtigen dateien schon gesichert, weil so wird die kiste nicht mehr lange funktionieren
<Orcor> * Starting BOINC core client: boinc                                     [ OK ] 
<Orcor>  * Setting up scheduling for BOINC core client and children:             [ OK ] 
<Orcor> passiert aber nix 
<rumpel_> Orcor, wenn du dem wiki nicht auch inhaltlich folgen kannst, ist das wie blind+taub mit gps ne strasse zu überqueren...  
<Orcor> jo
<rumpel_> was hätte denn passieren sollen?
<Orcor> das neue Prog starten 
<Orcor> geht aber nicht
<rumpel_> und woran machst du fest, daß es nicht läuft?
<Orcor> weil es nicht startet
<Orcor> wenn ich es aufmache
<rumpel_> und woran machst du fest, daß es nicht startet?
<rumpel_> weil... laut deiner gepasteten meldung, wurde der client eben erfolgreich gestartet
<rumpel_> nicht jedes programm startet mit einem fensterchen oder sonstigen grafischen meldungen
<Minipluto> Du hast zwei Programme, einmal Boinc-client, der läuft offensichtlich. Und was du uns anscheinend sagen möchtest (vermute ich nur) ist, dass der boinc manager nicht startet. Das ist ein separates Tool. Das wird im nächsten Abschnitt erläutert
<Orcor> und wie starte ich Noinc-client?
<Orcor> Boinc-Client
<Minipluto> hast du doch gerade gemacht
<Moritz24M> siehe hier: * Starting BOINC core client: boinc                                     [ OK ] 
<rumpel_> Orcor, du würdest nicht fragen, wenn du versuchen würdest zu verstehen, was du eigentlich gerade machst...  so macht das wirklich keinen Sinn
<Orcor> mit dem Boinc-Manager hab ich seit letztes Jahr gearbeitet das geht seit 1 woche nicht mehr nun hab ich es deinstaliert neu instaleirt geht imemr noch nicht dann hab ich gemacht was in wiki steht aber wo finde ich nun denn client?
<rumpel_> Orcor, direkt vor deiner nase
<Orcor> aber wo hat der denn client ?
<Orcor> wo hat der das instaliert
<Orcor> naja der Manager geht imemr noch nicht
<Orcor> frag mich wo der client ist fidne denn nicht
<Minipluto> da wo du ihn hinkopiert hast
<tokam> seit dem ubdate von ubuntu auf 11.4 habe ich in eclipse keine scrollbar mehr in den views:( 
<ntr0py> dpkg -L <paketname>
<tokam> nirgends mehr im eclipse.
<ntr0py> tokam: vielleicht kannst Du die overlayscrollbars ausschalten:      echo "export LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBAR=0" | sudo tee /etc/X11/Xsession.d/80overlayscrollbars> /dev/null
<tokam> gibts keine schickere lösung?
<Orcor> hmm
<tokam> ich finde die eigentlich ganz hübsch, sie geht auch in (bisher) allen programmen außer eclipse
<ntr0py> ich weiss nicht ob das überhaupt hilft, versuch doch mal eclipse mit vorangestelltem "env LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBAR=0" zu starten...
<tokam> also "env LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBAR=0" in die console und dann den start befehl?
<ring2> ist es ein unterschied, ob ich ntfs oder ntfs-3g in die fstab eintrage?
<ntr0py> env kopiert das aktuelle environment und modifiziert die angegebenen variablen. Als prefix für den startbefehl könnte das vllt klappen...
<tokam> ok ich teste es gleich
<ntr0py> env UBUNTU_MENUPROXY=0 LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBAR=0 eclipse
<tokam> env UBUNTU_MENUPROXY=0 LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBAR=0 eclipse
<tokam> damit ist auf jeden fall ne scrollbar im eclipse vorhanden.
<ntr0py> glaub eclipse verwendet gtk mit java backend, sollte also auf das environment achten. verwende einfach das prefix env UBUNTU_MENUPROXY=0 LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBAR=0 vor dem startbefehl der in deinem Menu steht und es sollte funzen
#ubuntu-de 2011-07-22
<blade1> abend leute
<blade1> kann mir jemand bezüglich kdm theme behilflich sein?
<szal> 1. um diese Uhrzeit eher weniger; 2. ne etwas konkretere Frage würd auch net schaden ;)
<blade1> moin
<blade1> szal, moin
<szal> blade1: und bitte keine ungefragten Privatnachrichten, danke
<blade1> ach so ok
<blade1> sorry
<bazzti> Moin, ist es möglich bei den automatisch gestarteten programmen eine reihenfolge festzulegen?
<bazzti> kann man teamviewer irgendwie in den hintergrund verschieben ohne das es immer in der taskleiste unten ist?
<bazzti> teamviewer habe ich mit alltray in den hintergrund geschoben
<bazzti> jetzt ist noch die autostart reihenfolge frage offen
<Cid_Highwind> Morgen! Mein Ubuntu hat mit ä oder ö im Dateinamen Probleme und kann entsprechende Dateien nicht kopieren. Wie passe ich denn U 10.10 an, dass es damit umzugehen vermag?
<Cid_Highwind> An sich ist es auf deutsch eingestellt.
<Cid_Highwind> Also die normalen Sachen werden Deutsch angezeigt.
<ntr0py> Vllt mount Optionen (utf8 oder iso8859-1)?
<exelnet> hi. wenn ich nen nfs share erstelle muessen die passwd und group files auf client und server gleich sein, oder? aber was ist mit dem shadow file? kann das unterschiedlich sein? ich wuerde ungern direktes login auf dem server zulassen.
<dnano91> jemand hier, der sich mit ati karten auskennt? ich hab ein treiberproblem... fglrx und xserver-...-radeon sind installiert aber es gibt trotzdem kein bild
<ppq> exelnet: wichtig ist nur, dass der nutzer auf client und server existiert und bei beiden die gleiche uid hat. das passwort kann unterschiedlich sein, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, setze nfs selbst nicht ein
<ppq> dnano91: welche grafikkarte hast du denn, welche ubuntuversion und was *genau* hast du bisher versucht? ggf. mit infos im pastebin, wie bspw. eingegebene befehle etc
<ppq> exelnet: und wenn du kein direktes login zulassen willst, kannst du die shell auf /bin/false setzen mit chsh
<ppq> am richtigen rechner natürlich :)
<dnano91> ppq: ich habe eine ati radeon hd 4350 ubuntu 11.04 und versucht habe ich eig. nicht wirklich was, weil die treiber die ich kenne installiert sind und was sonst fehlt weiß ich nicht... und welche logdateien helfen könnten weiß ich leider auch nicht http://pastebin.com/B7j18qiF
<ppq> dnano91: hast du in der paketverwaltung das paket 'fglrx' installiert und weiter nichts gemacht?
<ppq> dnano91: wenn ja, führ bitte mal folgendes aus: 'sudo aticonfig --initial'
<dnano91> ppq: gerade gemacht
<dnano91> http://pastebin.com/k8ufAfqF
<ppq> dnano91: die meldung kommt in letzter zeit öfter, probier trotzdem mal x zu starten
<ppq> 'sudo start gdm'
<ppq> bzw. kdm oder whatever
<dnano91> start: Job is already running: gdm
<ppq> strg+alt+f7
<dnano91> geht nicht, bin nicht am pc. hab nur vnc und ssh zur verfügung^^
<ppq> und über vnc kommst du nich rein?
<dnano91> doch
<dnano91> das bild am monitor ist schwarz (hab zuhause angerufen) und über vnc geht es aber er will unity nicht starten.
<ppq> dann starte x mal neu
<ppq> 'sudo stop gdm' und dann 'sudo start gdm'
<dnano91> hab ich auch schon öfters probiert... kein erfolg
<ppq> auch schon nach dem aticonfig --initial?
<dnano91> sollte über vnc auch unity funktionieren?
<dnano91> gdm neugestartet, bei vnc gehts immer noch nicht und zuhause ist leider keiner mehr, der auf den monitor schauen könnte
<ppq> eigtl. sollte das nicht nötig sein, hilft nach fglrx installationen allerdings trotzdem oft: rebooten.
<dnano91> hab ich auch schon öfters
<exelnet> ppq: ja es scheint aber wohl notwendig zu sein das alle nutzer und gruppen des servers auch auf dem client bekannt sind, selbst diese die nicht benoetigt werden
<ppq> exelnet: ok, gut zu wissen
<Judge> Hallo - kurze frage: Mit Lucid sind ja bereits manche Start/Stopp Skripte von /etc/init.d zu upstart und /etc/init portiert worden. Darunter auch mysql. Es gibt ja den Befehl update-rc.d um die Links unter /etc/init.d zu verwalten. Wie ist denn der Ubuntu - Weg um exemplarisch MySQL unter Upstart zu verwalten?
<Judge> Beispiel: Wie kann ich den Start von MySQL verhindern oder aktivieren?
<ppq> Judge: indem du die .conf datei für den upstart job von mysql in /etc/init editierst
<ppq> ,upstart? Judge, da steht mehr dazu
<shetlandpony> Judge, da steht mehr dazu, Upstart ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upstart - Weitere Infos im query ...
<ppq> dnano91: dann wäre als nächstes das x log interessant, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Judge> ppq: OK, Frage ungenau gestellt. Ich meine, ob es vergleichbar zu update-rc.d dafür nun ein gut scriptbares Tool gibt.
<ppq> Judge: achso, ok. sorry, da kann ich dir leider keins empfehlen, würde mich aber auch mal interessieren!
<Judge> ppq: Trotzdem danke! :)
<Judge> Weiss das vielleicht sonst jemand?
<dnano91> http://pastebin.com/MpX9aNLE
<usch> hi, ich bin auf der suche nach einem relativ einfachen programm, mit dem man bestimmte frequenzen durch die lautsprecher ausgeben lassen kann. für lautsprechertests usw. hat da jemand eine idee?
<dnano91> ppq: ich hab aus einer externen ppa eine neuere version von fglrx installiert. seit dem bringt aticonfig --initial das: Found fglrx primary device section
<dnano91> Judge: unter debian geht das mit update-rc.d PROGRAMM enable/disable
<dnano91> ppq: fglrxinfo gibt aber immer noch den unable to open display fehler
<ppq> Judge: ich les gerade http://askubuntu.com/questions/19320/whats-the-recommend-way-to-enable-disable-services - vllt. ist ja für dich was interessantes dabei
<shetlandpony> ppq's url: http://tinyurl.com/3kw8wdd | upstart - What&#39;s the recommend way to enable / disable services? - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange
<ppq> dnano91: debian verwendet standardmäßig ja auch sysv init, im gegensatz zu ubuntu
<Judge> ppq: Danke sehr!
<ppq> usch: speaker-test
<dnano91> oh, na dann... und, schon was verdächtiges im logfile gefunden?
<ppq> usch: näheres in der manpage :)
<ppq> dnano91: noch nicht geguckt, moment
<usch> ppq: danke, habe ich auch gerade gefunden. jetzt bin ich bei dem problem, dass kein sauberer x-hz-ton, sondern ein rauschen kommt.
<ppq> usch: mit -f?
<usch> ppq: ja, speaker-test -f 50
<usch> ah, speaker-test -t sind -f <frequenz> - wunderbar! :)
<usch> *sine
<ppq> dnano91: dem log zufolge geht alles wunderbar
<ppq> dnano91: schade, dass das gerade niemand vor ort überprüfen kann. ob unity (oder allgemein 3d zeugs) über vnc geht, weiß ich nicht.
<ppq> kannst ja mal versuchen, dich in gnome2 einzuloggen.. session "ubuntu classic"
<dnano91> aber dann würde ja auch nicht der fehler bei fglrxinfo kommen
<dnano91> ppq über vnc startet er gnome2, aber vorher kam eine fehlermeldung die irgendwas mit "hardware zu schlecht für unity" oder so gesagt hat
<ppq> dnano91: das mit fglrxinfo ist normal wenn du das über ssh ausführst, da muss schon $DISPLAY gesetzt sein
<Judge> ppq: Sieht so aus, als kommt ein "manual" keyword erst in 11.04 ... also keine Lösung für Lucid. Naja, OK. Dann halt mit sed :)
<ppq> probier doch ma "DISPLAY=:0 fglrxinfo"
<dnano91> oh... http://pastebin.com/eayuawux
<dnano91> hmm... kann sein, dass es mit der neuen version funktioniert... weil da ging ja auch aticonfig --initial ohne fehler
<ntr0py> Benutzt hier jemand Mathematica?
<deem> hi. warum kann ich denn mein websvn nicht mit einem "alias / /usr/share/websvn" aufrufen lassen? o_O
<Minipluto> ntr0py: da wird dir niemand drauf antworten. Da musst du schon konkreter fragen.
<ntr0py> Ok ich bekomme den Sound von Mathematica 8.0.1 unter Natty x64 nicht zum laufen... verwended scheinbar OSS ... Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich das unter PulseAudio zum Laufen bekomme? padsp crasht..
<ppq> ntr0py: aoss?
<Minipluto> ntr0py: das schon probiert? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PulseAudio#Programme-die-nicht-mit-PulseAudio-funktionieren
<shetlandpony> Minipluto's url: http://tinyurl.com/3dctae8 |        PulseAudio › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<ntr0py> hmmm padsp crasht Mathematica, aoss ist ohne effekt...
<tobago> ich möchte alle dateien die find zurückliefert greppen und die, auf die das grep zutrifft löschen. wie sollte das in einem command aussehen? ich habe versucht: "rm find . | grep Ausgabe"
<tobago> ging natürlich nicht, weil er versucht eine datei namens find zu löschen...
<geser> find ... | xargs grep ... | xargs rm
<geser> sowas in der Richtung, wobei ich das letzte "| xargs rm" erst einfügen würde, wenn ich sicher bin, dass der vorige Teil die richtigen Dateinamen zurückliefert
<tobago> geser "find . | Ausgabe" findet alles files mit "Ausgabe" im namen. "find . | Ausgabe | rm xargs" --> Entfernen von „xargs“ nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<geser> "xargs rm" und nicht "rm xargs" (man xargs um zu sehen was xargs macht)
<tobago> geser thank you.
<ppq> tobago: nur aus interesse, wieso verwendest du nicht gleich find -name oder -iname oder -regex oder sowas?
<tobago> ppq ja wäre auch möglich, anstatt ein grep auf find zu machen
<geser> du wolltest ein grep auf den Dateinamen machen und nicht den Inhalt?
<MisterX> kann ich x dazu bringen, den für meinen mauszeiger zugänglichen bereich auf dem display zu begrenzen? ich arbeite mit zwei monitoren, einer von beiden ist kleiner als der andere und bekommt dementsprechend die auflösung nicht ganz hin
<MisterX> d.h. ich habe einen nicht sichtbaren bereich, in dem der mauszeiger verschwinden kann, das würde ich gerne ändern
<dAnjou> MisterX: meinste nicht, dass das in den rücken durch die brust ins auge is?
<MisterX> mit fglrx gehts :)
<dAnjou> vllt. solltest du deinem monitor die entsprechende auflösung beibringen
<MisterX> wenig spaßig.
<deem> wie krieg ich das denn hin, dass ich mein websvn nicht mehr mit "domain.tld/websvn" sondern direkt mit "subdomain.domain.tld" aufrufen kann? ich möchte aber nicht einfach die subdomain auf websvn ziegen lassen, sondern ich möchte, dass websvn die default page wird.
<geser> deem: ihn nehme an, du hast eine VirtualHost-Konfiguration für subdomain. und da kannst du nicht den DocumentRoot passend setzen?
<deem> geser: ich habe nur den nameserver eintrag, der auf die ip zeigt. das problem ist ja, dass websvn unter /usr/share/websvn liegt und mittels eines alias auf /websvn umgebogen wird
<deem> apache akzeptiert es allerdings nicht, wenn ich das alias von /websvn auf / ändere
<deem> dann bekomme ich ein forbidden
<TheInfinity> deem: mod_rewrite.
<TheInfinity> n alias von / auf / macht wenig sinn, oder?
<geser> deem: kannst du mal deine Konfiguration für den VirtualHost für subdomain in ein pastebin packen?
<TheInfinity> deem: allerdings wird mod_rewrite auch keinen andeen effekt haben als die subdomain auf websvn zu zielen. was spricht auch dagegen wenn das in / sein soll?
<deem> also ich hab jetzt das documentroot von 000-default einfach auf /usr/share/websvn gezogen
<deem> damit bekomm ich immer websvn als default zu sehen
<deem> allerdings funktioniert nun mei9n user auth nicht mehr.
<deem> boah.. ich hasse chrome wegen sowas... neustarten bzw testen mit einem anderen browser hat den fehler aufgezeigt. chrome speichert logins nicht in den cookies
<TheInfinity> deem: n user auth hat auch nix mit cookies zu tun. :)
<phedaikin> nie wieder drücke ich "Dist upgrade" .... unity ist ja sooooo kacke!
<phedaikin> sory das musste ich gerade mal loswerden
<thomasfuston> ist im OT besser aufgehoben
<TheInfinity> phedaikin: http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=de&q=unitiy+deaktivieren&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#hl=de&client=opera&hs=RMv&pwst=1&rls=de&sa=X&ei=gnApTt7qMpCbOompjOAK&ved=0CBwQvwUoAQ&q=unity+deaktivieren&spell=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=36f9988a525b0aa7&biw=1647&bih=1031
<shetlandpony> TheInfinity's url: http://tinyurl.com/3rukfj7 | unitiy deaktivieren - Google Search
<phedaikin> danke, ist schon deaktiviert :) 
<phedaikin> irgendwelche Tipps bezüglich Powermanagement und Notebooks? (Taktveringern usw - manuell)
<TheInfinity> phedaikin: http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=de&q=unitiy+deaktivieren&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#sclient=psy&hl=de&client=opera&rls=de&source=hp&q=powermanagement+ubuntu&aq=0&aqi=g1&aql=&oq=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=36f9988a525b0aa7&biw=1647&bih=1031
<shetlandpony> TheInfinity's url: http://tinyurl.com/44z6tuu | unitiy deaktivieren - Google Search
<TheInfinity> argh
<TheInfinity> http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=de&q=unitiy+deaktivieren&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#sclient=psy&hl=de&client=opera&rls=de&source=hp&q=powermanagement+ubuntu&aq=0&aqi=g1&aql=&oq=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=36f9988a525b0aa7&biw=1647&bih=1031
<shetlandpony> TheInfinity's url: http://tinyurl.com/44z6tuu | unitiy deaktivieren - Google Search
<TheInfinity> ach. dieses neue google ist doch doof.
<TheInfinity> so: http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=de&q=powermanagement+ubuntu&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<shetlandpony> TheInfinity's url: http://tinyurl.com/3c9v72p | powermanagement ubuntu - Google Search
<phedaikin> nuja, das habe ich bereis gegoogled ;) 
<phedaikin> googlen kann ich alleine ;)  und das habe ich bereits getan - trotzdem danke für die mühe :D 
<TheInfinity> phedaikin: dann mach das doch auch erstmal selbstständig. dies hier ist ein support chat, kein google ersatz.
<phedaikin> werd ich mir merken, danke für die info :)(ich hab vorher gegoogled) 
<phedaikin> ist die frage erlaubt wie es möglich ist das ich alle 4 Cores meines Notebooks überwachen kann ohne das Überwachungsapplet 8x in die leiste zu packen?  
<_Z_> moin, wo is hier ein bash-gott??
<ppq> ,frag? _Z_
<shetlandpony> _Z_: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<_Z_> for i in *tex
<_Z_> do
<_Z_> echo {${i:0:5}} >> $FILE
<_Z_> done
<ppq> _Z_: bitte nächstes mal pastebin
<_Z_> der meckert wegen einem substitutionsfehler
<_Z_> k
<joschi> _Z_: pack dein komplettes skript in ein pastebin und poste die url
<_Z_> http://pastebin.com/VNHRH5Ji
<_Z_> is das so lesbar?
<joschi> _Z_: /bin/sh ist unter ubuntu linux die dash. du willst die bash
<joschi> _Z_: also passe die she-bang an
<_Z_> die she-bang ... hm 
<joschi> #!
<_Z_> also unten das soll auskommentiert sein
<joschi> nein. die erste zeile soll auf den korrekten interpreter verweisen
<ppq> ich kann ehrlich gesagt absolut nicht erkennen was dein script da machen soll oO
<joschi> ppq: die ersten 5 zeichen eines dateinamens im unterverzeichnis Eventabrechnungen in Eventabrechnungen.txt schreiben
<joschi> zumindest das, was es gerade macht ;)
<ppq> ah, danke
<_Z_> jo das soll es für alle datein in dem verzeichnis machen
<_Z_> ok ... hm also wie soll die she-bang dann aussehen^^
<phedaikin> niemand ne idee?
<joschi> _Z_: lies nochmal, was ich als erstes geschrieben habe
<_Z_> #!/bin/dash ?
<joschi> _Z_: lies nochmal, was ich als erstes geschrieben habe
<_Z_> k also bin/bash
<_Z_> noch oben reinmalen
<_Z_> jo 
<_Z_> sehr cool
<_Z_> thx
<_Z_> :)
<jokrebel> hi
<lfan> hallo, ich habe ein kleines problem mit den seitenzahlen im writer. nach dem inhalsverzeichnis geht alles wieder von "1" los. das soll nicht sein. habe eine kopfzeile gemacht und darin über feldbefehl -> seitennummern die seitenzahl eingefügt.
<dadrc> lfan, du kannst beim einfügen eines seitenumbruchs die seitennummer angeben, bei der angefangen werden soll
<dadrc> wenn ich mal unterstellen darf, dass du openoffice bzw libreoffice meinst
<lfan> dadrc: ja^^ libreoffice natty 11.04
<ppq> übrigens gibt es für openoffice/libreoffice auch einen deutschen channel: #openoffice.org-de 
<lfan> ppq: ok, dann versuch ichs da erst mal. danke ;)
<dadrc> lfan, dann einfach Einfügen → Umbruch, einen Stil auswählen und unten die Seitenzahl deiner Wahl eintippen
<ppq> und anscheinend hat libreoffice auch nen eigenen channel... #libreoffice da ist noch etwas mehr los
<lfan> ppq: ja, nein leider nicht so
<lfan> dadrc: ist alles schon geschrieben..ich kenne mich mit writer 0 aus..bräuchte wenn möglich ne beschreibung für dummies. ich hab eine kopfzeile gemacht. und in der kopfzeile über einfügen -> feldbefehl -> seitennummern. jetzt sind die ersten vier seiten mit den seitenzahlen 1-4. ab der ersten "Überschrift 1", geht es aber leider wieder von "1" los. es soll fortlaufen
<lfan> versteht man mein problem?
<dadrc> Ich glaub schon, krieg ich hier aber gerade nicht reproduziert
<dadrc> Dann musst du wohl wirklich mal bei den Experten fragen
<lfan> dadrc: habs hinbekommen. ich hatte dummerweise einen umbruch über ->absatz -> textfluss einfügt..
<lfan> dadrc: trotzdem danke ;)
<dadrc> lfan, gut, dass es geklappt hat, und gerne :)
<lfan> dadrc: die in writer integrierte dokumentation hat mich etwas verwirrt..da stand unter seitenzahlen ganz oben, dass man erst mal einen umbruch einfügen sollte..naja jetzt hab ichs ja hinbekommen :)
<Minipluto> huhu, ich suche ein Programm, mit dem man Programmablaufpläne erstellen kann. So ähnlich wie das da: http://www.gso-koeln.de/papdesigner/Hauptseite.html Aber bitte nicht Dia.
<ppq> Minipluto: ms visio 2007 in wine *duck*
<luffy> hallo, ich möchte mein kernel auf 2.6.39-0 updaten aber wenn ich sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kernel-ppa/ppa und update dann sehe ich nur den 2.6.38er
<Minipluto> ppq: das hab ich sogar in einer VM aber ist son bissl doof :D
<vectory_> Minipluto: graphviz?
<luffy> wie kann ich auf 2.6.39-0 updaten ?
<Minipluto> vectory_: das schau ich mir mal an, danke
<apollo13> runterladen & kompilieren, andere frage: warum
<vectory_> das wird hier leider nicht unterstützt, weil inoffiziel, luffy 
<ppq> luffy: 1.: das kernel-ppa ist NICHT dazu gedacht, es als repository hinzuzufügen. 2.: das ist ein mainline kernel ohne ubuntupatches, da wird vieles nicht gehen, bspw. apparmor oder ureadhead. 3.: kernelupdates über das, was ubuntu offiziell bietet hinaus nur dann, wenn es nicht anders geht
<ppq> luffy: mit so einem kernel wirst du wahrscheinlich von vielen supportern hier keine unterstützung mehr bekommen
<luffy> http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/how-to-update-ubuntu-11-04-kernel-to-2-6-39-0/   hier ist der link aber ich sehe den 2.6.39er nicht
<shetlandpony> luffy's url: http://tinyurl.com/42yp9sk | How To Update Ubuntu 11.04 Kernel To 2.6.39-0
<apollo13> luffy: gibt es einen vernünftigen grund das tun zu wollen?
<luffy> <shetlandpony> : ich sehe aber nur den 2.6.38er wenn ich das tutorial folge
<apollo13> mal abgesehen davon, dass es einfach nicht get
<apollo13> ,bot? luffy 
<shetlandpony> luffy: ich bin ein bot ;p
<luffy> apollo13: finde die updates gut, darum^
<luffy> ^^
<ppq> luffy: im kernel-ppa gibt es außerdem keinen 2.6.39 kernel für natty (11.04), nur einen für oneiric (11.10), den du in natty NICHT installieren kannst da einige abhängigkeiten nicht passen
<apollo13> dann nimm dir den rat zu herzen: so lang alles geht lass es bleiben…
<luffy> ok, dann habe ich noch eine frag, ich habe ein webcam die funktioniert in windows und wenn ich sie in bei mir einstecke, dann sehe ich in cheese nur ein schwarzes bild, auch beim fotografieren
<ppq> luffy: pack bitte mal die ausgabe von lsusb in einen pastebin
<luffy> http://pastebin.com/v7Dyz2ru
<ppq> luffy: pack bitte mal die ausgabe von   lsmod | grep uvc    in einen pastebin
<luffy> http://pastebin.com/suGZwL9S
<ppq> luffy: pack bitte mal die ausgabe von   cheese --verbose    in einen pastebin
<luffy> http://pastebin.com/X5TswRGS
<luffy> ppq
<luffy> die cam funxt jetzt, ich weiss aber nicht warum
<apollo13> schau mal obs ohne verbose auch noch immer geht
<luffy> wie kann ich das machen ?
<apollo13> einfach nochmal normal starten
<luffy> tut es, ich frag mich warum
<luffy> gerade ging es nicht
<luffy> ok, ich habe ein anderes problem
<luffy> das mikrofon geht nicht
<luffy> wie kann ich es zum laufen bringen bzw mit welchem programm kann ich das testen ?
<apollo13> alsamixer starten und schaun obs gemutet ist
<luffy> wo genau muss ich gehen ? da steth master, masterm etc..
<apollo13> mit f4 auf capture wechseln
<apollo13> auf was steht es dort?
<apollo13> und dann auf f3 schaun ob irgendwo MM statt 00 steht
<apollo13> wenn MM steht mit den pfeiltasten auf den hinwechseln und m drücken
<luffy> Element: Line [Aus, Aus] und bei Aufname LR tut sich nichts egal wie laut ich schrei, auch wenn ich Mic wähle
<luffy> Line war auf MM, ich habe m gedrückt und jetzt ist es auf 00
<jokrebel_> luffy: Mehrere MIC-Eingänge? Mehrere Microfone? Verschiedene PCs und7oder Betriebssysteme wechselseitig getestet?
<luffy> In windows funxt
<luffy> ich benutze gerade die buchse vorne ich werde die hingen versuchen
<luffy> der anschluss hinten geht auch nicht
<luffy> habe alle MM auf 00
<ppq> luffy: ist das n notebook?
<luffy> jokrebel_: habe alle ausgänge versucht und habe nur ein mic
<luffy> das ist kein notebook
<ppq> dann 'lspci -knn' in den pastebin pls
<luffy> ok
<luffy> http://pastebin.com/Dim4pmQe
<ppq> luffy: geh mal in den alsamixer und mute (MM) die beiden kanäle IEC958 und External Amplifier
<luffy> wie geht das
<ppq> luffy: auf m drücken ;)
<ppq> erstmal zu den kanälen hingehen, die können auch so weit rechts sein dass man sie erst nicht sieht
<jokrebel_> ...mit den Pfeiltasten 
<luffy> wenn ich F6 drücke kann ich soundkarten auswählen
<luffy> standard und Intel ICH6
<ppq> intel ich6
<luffy> intel ich6 ist aktiv und niergendwo ist MM
<jokrebel_> luffy: und das sollst Du ändern bei den Kanälen IEC958 und Ext.Amplifier
<ppq> luffy: ja, aber die beiden o.g. kanäle müssen gemutet sein
<d3sCentL0V3> stimmt es, dass die ops hier ganz ekelhaft machtgeile totalitäre reallifeversager sind?
<luffy> seit bitte nicht böse auf mich aber sieh keine kanäle oder IEC958
<d3sCentL0V3> ups, falscher channel ;)
<d3sCentL0V3> kann ich bei ubuntu mit dem handy die datenkarte an dem kabel anschließen?
<jokrebel_> d3sCentL0V3: Gibts die Frage auch in verständlich?
<d3sCentL0V3> und kann ich dann nautilus auf den handy karte benutzen und die vrbindung darüber stellen?
<d3sCentL0V3> jokrebel_, was is unklar mit dem kabel?
<d3sCentL0V3> das is das usb kabel aus der packung
<d3sCentL0V3> von dem laptop
<d3sCentL0V3> hallo
<d3sCentL0V3> wie kann ich das beheben mit dem irc dass ich immer rausfliegen aus dem channel?
<luffy> ppq: wo kann ich die kanäle wählen ?
<d3sCentL0V3> schon wieder pasiert grad!?
<ppq> d3sCentL0V3: du wurdest gekickt, lies die channelregeln http://tinyurl.com/Channelregeln - wer sich nicht dran hält, ist hier nicht erwünscht
<shetlandpony> ppq's tiny url:        IRC › LocoTeam › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<d3sCentL0V3> ppq, sagt wer? linus torvalds?
<d3sCentL0V3> was bistn du fürn vollhorst du gimp ? kleinen penis?
<d3sCentL0V3> meine fresse eh
<d3sCentL0V3> was gibts in der linux community doch für honks eh
<d3sCentL0V3> nix verstanden vom freien geist der da weht
<luffy> ppq: kannst du mir bitte helfen
<luffy> und sagen wo ich die kanäle ganau finde
<ppq> luffy: navigier mal mit den pfeiltasten nach rechts im alsamixer
<ppq> luffy: da solltest du die beiden kanäle eigtl finden
<luffy> External Amplifier habe ich mit m geschlossen aber ich finde IEC958 nicht
<luffy> hat IEC958 einen anderen namen
<jokrebel_> alsamixer
<ppq> luffy: kann auch irgendwas mit s/pdif heißen
<ppq> luffy: oder was mit "digital"
<seven_> ist es grundsätzlich möglich mit dem aktuellen vpnc ein cisco vpn aufzubauen oder muss man da auf etwas besonderes achten ?
<jwi> seven_: bei hybrid-auth gibt es event. noch probleme
<apollo13> seven_: definiere cisco vpn, die haben mehrere
<luffy> ppq: S/PDIF [Aus]  
<apollo13> seven_: eg cisco anyconnect oder …
<luffy> ppq: External Amplifier und S/PDIF sind jetzt aus
<seven_> apollo13: nö, nicht denn openconnect den vpnc
<apollo13> gut, dann gibts zumeist keine probleme
<apollo13> im detail hängt das aber leider oft nocht vom cisco concentrator ab
<seven_> ... Verbindung konnte nicht hergestellt werden :(
<apollo13> debug aktivieren und output pasten…
<apollo13> no-detach hilft wohl auch ;)
<seven_> ich mach das über den network-manager, wo kann ich da debug einschalten oder muss ich da auf die console
<seven_> ?
<luffy> ppq: wenn ich F4 drücke, passiert  gibt es keine reaktion bei der aufnahme
<apollo13> seven_: ab auf die console
<luffy> muss ich noch mehr schließen oder sollte External Amplifier und S/PDIF reichen ?
<seven_> apollo13:  ok, ich kuck mir das mal an und meld mich dann ;)
<ppq> luffy: sollt eigtl reiche, mom
<luffy> ppq: geht leider nicht :(
<luffy> ppq: ich frage mich gerade woher du weisst welche kanäle man aus und welche man an machen muss
<ppq> luffy: bei soundkarten (vor allem ältere, ich6 ist schon recht betagt) ist es oftmals so, dass nicht gleichzeitig analog und digital wasm ausgegeben/aufgenommen werden kann und man muss manuell umschalten da es die karte nicht von alleine erkennt
<luffy> ok. was kann ich noch machen damit es funktioniert, ich habe bis jetzt nur External Amplifier und S/PDIF deaktiviert ppq
<ppq> luffy: keine ahnung, muss jetzt auch los, sorry. lies dich mal hier durch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sound_Problembehebung http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundsystem
<ppq> luffy: für google-recherchen ist es hilfreich, nach der geräte-id in anführungszeichen zu googeln, in verbindung mit anderen suchwörtern --> "8086:266e"
<luffy> da findet google nichts hilfreiches
<luffy> kann mir bitte einer helfen, mein mikrofon geht nicht, bitt um hilfe
<luffy> kann mir bitte einer helfen mein mikrofon zum laufen zu bringen
<luffy> ich habe alle buchsen versucht
<seven_> apollo13: gute idee mit der konsole, dort klappt es :))) aber ich hab kein dns obwohl die server in der resolv.conf eingetragen sind
<luffy> ich habe in alsamixer External Amplifier und S/PDIF deaktiviert
<apollo13> seven_: das glaub ich dir nicht, sind die dns server erreichbar? teste mal mit fqdn
<seven_> apollo13:  dig liefert nix zurück pingen per ip kann ich 
<luffy> apollo13: kannst du mir bitte helfen
<seven_> seven_: fqdn gibt auch nix her :(
<apollo13> seven_: also… nochmal langsam :) dns server ist erreichbar? paste mal die resolv.conf
<seven_> apollo13: mom
<luffy> leute, ich bitte euch mir zu helfen, wie kann es sein das ein einfaches mikrofon in ubuntu nicht geht :(
<luffy> was soll ich machen
<thomasfuston> luffy: hast du es schon aktiviert? manchmal muss man es im alsamixer (in der konsole) aktivieren
<luffy> thomasfuston, : was genau soll ich aktivieren
<luffy> ich habe alles aktiviert bis auf External Amplifier und S/PDIF
<seven_> seven_: wird zwar nicht helfen aber http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/401647/
<seven_> apollo13: !
<apollo13> seven_: okay und die nameserver sind via ping erreichbar? (irgendwie hab ich da noch immer keine antwort dazu bekommen ;)
<seven_> apollo13: sorry, ja die dns server kann ich pingen
<apollo13> ich hab ne doofe idee
<apollo13> bei .local könnte avahi dazwischen pfuschen
<seven_> apollo13: ok, und wie löse ich das problem ? avahi sagt mir nämlich rein garnix ;)
<apollo13> sudo /etc/init.d/avahi-daemon stop zum testen könnte helfen ;)
<apollo13> wobei ich mir da nicht sicher bin ob das nicht egal ist dank nsswitch.conf
<apollo13> wie auch immer, was sagt dig server.firma.local @dnsip
<thomasfuston> luffy: in ein terminal gehen und dann folgendes eigneben: alsamixer, dann F6 drücken um deine soundkarte auszusuchen, dann müsste da ein punkt sein (je nach soundkarte) für mikrofon und für frontmikrofon(falls steckplätze), das passende aktivieren
<thomasfuston> im alsamixer aktivierst du mit der taste M
<seven_> apollo13: mom muss wieder ne verbindung machen ...
<thomasfuston> und falls es dann noch nicht geht kann es sein das du den richtigen channel noch einstellen musst, das passiert überlicher weise wenn man mehr als einen steckplatz fürs mikrofon hat
<luffy> thomasfuston, : ich habe alle aktiv bis auf External Amplifier und S/PDIF 
<luffy> thomasfuston, : ich habe mehr als einen steckplatz, aber beide ausprobiert aber keine geht
<thomasfuston> luffy: ähm also input sound auch richti eingestellt?, hmm dann würde mir auf anhieb nichts einfallen sry, das löst das problem 90% der fälle
<luffy> thomasfuston, : wie kann ich input sound richtig wählen /einstellen ???
<seven_> apollo13: jetzt gehts, danke für deine hilfe !
<apollo13> seven_: was war?
<seven_> ich hab mal die domain aus der resolv.conf gelöscht, aber vielleicht was auch das avahi. kann ich jetzt leider nicht genau sagen :(
<apollo13> naja schalt avahi wieder ein mit start
<apollo13> dann solltest sofort nen resultat sehen
<seven_> apollo13: ok werd mich melden!
<tmaex> hallo ich hab gnome3 auf mein natty installiert. Jetzt möchte ich "klebrige Tasten" entgültig weg bekommen! es aktiviert sich immer über die Tastatur, auch wenn ich diese Option eigentlich deaktivert. Geht das?
<seven_> apollo13: avahi wars nicht, hat ihn wohl eher der domain eintrag in der resolv.conf gestört ;)
<seven_> ist es möglich mit einer virtualbox über vpn den zugang zum netzwerk zu ermöglichen ?
<TheInfinity> seven_: es ist auch direkt möglich wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.
<tmaex> warum nicht direkt?
<seven_> wie direkt ?
<tmaex> in den VBox einstellungen
<tmaex> du kannst einer VM eine oder mehere Netzwerkkarte(n) deines Root-Systems durchschleifen
<seven_> da gibts aber nut eth0 oder wlan0
<tmaex> ja!
<tmaex> wlan0 = deine WLAN-Karte | lan0 = deine LAN-Karte?
<seven_> vpn läuft aber über tun0 oder hab ich da eine denkfehler ?
<tmaex> am besten beide mit Netzwerkbrücke einschalten und dann hast du in deiner VM netzwerk als hätte sie diese beiden karten
<tmaex> warum willst du dann noch VPN?
<TheInfinity> seven_: warum bist du so auf ein vpn fixiert?
<seven_> ich hab zu hause linux am laufen brauch aber für die firma vpn und xp, deshalb die VB
<TheInfinity> seven_: dann richte doch xp ein, bridge das netzwerk so dass die vm hinternet hat und richte in xp das vpn ein
<ring0> ist es möglich simple-scan zu sagen, dass es per default pdf statt jpg beim speichern nutzen soll, so dass man das nicht jedes mal einstellen muss bzw. ein unbedarfter nutzer es andauernd übersieht und sich beschwert, dass simple-scan keine pdfs macht? :)
<ring0> hab keine konfigdatei gefunden, die werte in der gconf betreffen simpel-scan nicht
<seven_> TheInfinity: ok, wollte mich nur in die domain joinen und da nutzt der vpn-client unter windows recht wenig ...
<ring0> gibts das vielleicht direkt als parameter zum übergeben beim start?
<seven_> TheInfinity: bzw. joinen ging ja aber jetzt kann ich mich nicht anmelden weil der den DC nicht findet 
<tmaex> ring0: mal simple-scan geöffnet und dann mit "lsof" geschaut ob da config datein geöffnet werden? und simple-scan manpage angeschaut?
<TheInfinity> seven_: um den domain controller zu finden brauchst du doch das vpn ... ?
<seven_> TheInfinity: eben
<jokrebel_> ring0: Also hier macht das Simple-Scan per default wenn ich "scannen - Text" vorausgewählt habe.
<TheInfinity> also warum richtest du das nicht in der vm ein?
<ring0> tmaex, danke für rtfm, was ich natürlich vor fragestellung schon gemacht hab :)
<TheInfinity> seven_: das hat letztlich nix mehr mit virtualbox zu tun. virtualbox kann dir internet in der vm geben. eben das weiterleiten, was du durch deinen dsl anschluss oder sonstwas bekommst.
<seven_> TheInfinity: ... eben und keine vpn verbindung
<TheInfinity> seven_: weil das nicht der job von virtualbox ist. das muss das xp in virtualbox machen.
<TheInfinity> virtualbox bietet verbindung zum allgemeines internet. winxp in virtualbox bietet dann darauf aufbauend die vpn verbindung.
<seven_> TheInfinity: wenn ich vpn in der VB aufbaue funktioniert es ja, aber beim anmelden an xp hab ich kein vpn da der cisco client kein dienst ist
<jokrebel_> ring0: Voreinstellen auf "text" hilft bei Dir nicht?
<ring0> jokrebel_, doch, hab vergessen mich zu bedanken :)
<ring0> jokrebel_, er behält die einstellung sogar nach programmneustart bei, 1a
<ring0> jokrebel_, das die lösung so simple ist hätte ich nicht gedacht
<seven_> TheInfinity: ok, mit NAT läuft das ganze hmm, war mir sicher das hab ich als erstes probiert ;)
<noriXX> Hi, ich habe eben einen update von ubuntu 11.04 durchgeführt und es hat sich folgendes upgedated: xserver-xorg-video-intel:amd64 (2.14.0-4ubuntu7.1, 2.14.0-4ubuntu7.2),
<noriXX> das hat jedoch ein Grafikproblem verurascht. Mein Xorg läuft jetzt auf vesa statt intel
<noriXX> weiss einer woran es liegt
<jokrebel_> noriXX: Vermutlich nicht ohne genauere Informationen, was das für Grafikkarte ist und was die LOGs darüber berichten.
<noriXX> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<jokrebel_> noriXX: aber vielleicht hilft Dir ja schon http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/grafikkarten/intel weiter.
<noriXX> http://pastebin.com/UucnqBc3
<noriXX> mein xorg log
<noriXX> jokrebel_: der artikel hilft mir überhaupt nicht
<jokrebel_> noriXX: schade - aber eine andere Idee hab ich grad auch nicht. Hast Du vielleicht noch genauere Angaben Deiner Grafikkarte - das gepostete ist IMHO ziemlich allgemein.
<apollo13> kann man die ndots option aus der resolv.conf über nen dhcp server ausliefern lassen?
<tmaex> Mein "Klebrige Tasten" spinnt rum. Ich hab Gnome3 auf mein Natty installiert, die Option "Barrierefreiheitsfunktionen mit der Tastauren (de-)aktivieren is aus, aber trotzdem ist es, also ob sie anginge bei zulangem drücken von tasten, aber nur in spielen.. nicht in LibreOffice oder so
<apollo13> hmm dhcp options gibts auch keine, warum müssen vpns so nen krampf sein. sonst ne idee wie man resolv.conf programmtechnisch updaten kann
<seven_> apollo13: meins funkt jetzt ;)
<apollo13> ja und ich schmeiß meins bald wieder dorthin zurück wos hergekommen ist (und ja gehen tuts ja, aber nicht ganz so wie ich will, 2 netze und dns server vertragen sich nicht gut ;))
<apollo13> weißt jetzt was du getan hast oder "just works" *gg*
<seven_> nur den domain eintrag in der resolv.conf gelöscht
<apollo13> kannsts ja mal durch search ersetzen
<seven_> den brauch ich eh nicht mehr, war eine altlast 
<tmaex> Mein "Klebrige Tasten" spinnt rum. Ich hab Gnome3 auf mein Natty installiert, die Option "Barrierefreiheitsfunktionen mit der Tastauren (de-)aktivieren is aus, aber trotzdem ist es, also ob sie anginge bei zulangem drücken von tasten, aber nur in spielen.. nicht in LibreOffice oder so
<jokrebel_> gn8
<apollo13> tmaex: ich glaub nicht dass gnome3 hier supportet wird
<tmaex> -.- son müll
<tmaex> und wenns vll an java liegt?
<Robert_Zenz> tmaex, alle spiele oder nur bestimmte?
<apollo13> naja gnome3 hat vor allem im ubuntu ppa genügend eigenheiten dass ich sofort gnome3 verdächtigen würde
<tmaex> ich hab net so viele spiele zum testen bei minecraft (java) isses so
<Robert_Zenz> tmaex, bei Minecraft hab ich selbst das gelegentlich eine Taste hängen bleibt bis zum nächsten drücken, ich geb Notch die Schuld. ^^
<tmaex> aber ich bezweifel mitlerweile dasses gnome ist, ich hab die Option via Tastatur deaktiviert, hab in der gconf geschaut ob der schlüssel deaktiviert is, hab die zeit die wenn der schlüssel aktiviert wäre gebraucht wird zum aktivieren auf max gestellt und den schlüssel der die verzögerung angibt auf 1
<tmaex> nein das ist nicht der minecraft bug, denn der ist mit einmal die taste betätigen behoben und wenn des einmal is isses im ganzen system, also auch in FF. ..
<apollo13> tmaex: gnome3 verwendet nicht wirklich gconf
<tmaex> ohh is der gconf-editor von "Ubuntu Classic"?
<dAnjou> tmaex: nich wirklich
<dAnjou> tmaex: auch die unity variante verwendet nooch die gconf
<tmaex> kann ich die barrierefreiheit nich irgwie ganz übern acker kicken?
<apollo13> vlt, aber hier haben die wenigsten gnome3, vlt versuchsts im gnome3 channel?
<tmaex> okay sry
<dAnjou> gnome3 sollte hier auch nich supportet werden, weil noch ncih offiziell unterstützt
<tmaex> aber da ant. bis ezt niemand
<dAnjou> auch nich in den offiziellen quellen, oder?
<apollo13> natürlich nicht, frühestens mit 11.10
<tmaex> nö ppa, aber ich kenn sehr viele dies installiert haben, weil sie nich auf unity klar kommen
<frank123> hallo, nach dem ubdate auf ubuntu 11.4 bei einem ibm thinkpad sl 510 funktioniert die mute taste nicht mehr.
<frank123> was kann ich tun um die taste wieder funktionsfähig zu machen? wenn ich in den gnome eon
<frank123> einstellungen die taste belegen möchte, erfolgt keine reaktinion nach dem tastendruck
<tmaex> frank123: mal im terminal mit "xev" geschaut ob die taste etwas sendet?
<frank123> sie scheint nichts zu senden
<frank123> mein vater sagt die taste ging mal, kann das sein? was können wir tun, damit sie geht
<tmaex> frank123: wenn xev gar nichts bekommt dann ist es normal ein hardware problem (wenn ichs richtig weiß) sonst könnte es nur an der xmap liegen
<frank123> dann liegt es warscheinlich daran, weil man sagt dass es noch letzte woche (vor dem update auf 11.4) ging
<tmaex> frank123: hast du es vielleicht mal auseinander gebaut und so ein flachkabel gelockert?
<frank123> nein
<frank123> es ist "generische pc tastatur intel mit 105 tasten" eingestelt
<frank123> eingestellt
<frank123> (Intl)
<frank123> wie können wir denn mit lsusb oder lspci rausfinden, welches keyboard verbaut ist?
<apollo13> am keyboard sollte es nicht lieben
<apollo13> liegen*
<apollo13> die tasten sind afaik extra
<apollo13> also zumindest hab ich hier auf generische intel 105 und die tasten gehen
<frank123> auch mit thinkpad sl 510?
<frank123> bei mir gehen die lauter leiser tasten direkt neben mute, aber mute selbst geht nicht.
<apollo13> nö, ist nen t410s, aber ich hatte noch bei keinem laptop probleme weil ich die falsche tastatur eingestellt hatte
<frank123> ok, was mach ich jetzt? 
<frank123> was ist xmap, was müssen wir da machen
<apollo13> hilft nix wenn xev nix erkennt
<tmaex> eine xmap brint nur was wenn du en keycode bekommst
<tmaex> und wenn xev nix zeigt bekommst du kein keycode
<tmaex> deswegen zweifel ich am updateproblem
<apollo13> och das kann schon mit nem neuen kernel putt gehen
<frank123> und nun?
<apollo13> aufgeben oder http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/SL_Driver_on_Ubuntu versuchen
<apollo13> oder google bemühen
<frank123> eventuell gehts ja mit dem neuen kernel update?
<apollo13> wenn du gerade upgedatet hast kann das dauern bis da was kommt
<apollo13> aber der output von lsmod lenovo-sl-laptop wäre eventuell interessant
<frank123> Usage: lsmod
<apollo13> frank123: aber der von mir verlinkte treiber schaut nicht so schnell aus
<apollo13> lsmod|grep lenovo-sl-laptop
<frank123> das ist die ausgabe
<apollo13> s/schnell/schlecht/
<shetlandpony> apollo13, can't find 'schnell' in your last line, sorry
<frank123> keine ausgabe
<apollo13> frank123: dann http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/SL_Driver_on_Ubuntu folgen…
<frank123> scheint kompliziert
<apollo13> nicht wirklich
<apollo13> wobei wart mal
<apollo13> das war fürn 2.6.29er kernel, ob das jetzt noch geht
<apollo13> okay, keine änderungen seit 2009, die chancen sind sehr gering dafür
<frank123> :( 
<frank123> und was mach ich jetzt? meinem papa sagen, dass der knopf unter ubuntu nicht geht?
<apollo13> google verwenden?
<frank123> hab ich schon
<apollo13> wir sind auch nicht allwissend, geschweige denn dass nicht jeder nen sl510 hat
<frank123> naja dann gebe ich für heute auf. 
<apollo13> morgen ist auch noch ein tag ;)
<frank123> vielen dank soweit
<frank123> bis dann
<solcero> moin , wie kann ich die aktuelle version eines paketes sehen was noch nicht installiert ist ? 
<solcero> also per apt
<mrkramps> solcero: apt-cache policy|show paketname
<solcero> danke
<Cid_Highwind> Hallo! 
<Cid_Highwind> Ich schaffe es, ob einer extrem ungünstigen Verbindung nicht mehr wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Proxyserver zu öffnen.
<Cid_Highwind> Kann mir bitte jemand antworten, wie ich einen Proxyserver definiere, über den meine Verbindung laufen soll?
<Cid_Highwind> Wir haben hier im Wohnheim nen lokalen Proxy 192.168.1.1 auf Port 3128. So müssen wir uns im Wohnheim verbinden. Ist 192.168.1.1 dann z.B. für XChat der Hostname?
<Cid_Highwind> Und wie kann ich gnomeweit diesen Proxy für die Verbindung nutzen?
<Cid_Highwind> Im Panel unter Funknetzwerk bearbeiten sehe ich keine solche Option
<quark> hi
<quark> wie kann ich den wust an libraries, den ich manchmal beim kompillieren von dingen installieren muss, wieder automatisch entfernen lassen?
<quark> geht das überhaupt oder muss ich das manuell stück für stück machen?
<mrkramps> quark, die dev pakete - soweit mir bekannt - nur manuell, weil auch von dir manuell installiert
<quark> ach mist :(
<mrkramps> quark: man kann die allerdings über die Sections in der Paketverwaltung gut ausfindig machen
<mrkramps> stehen als „Libraries - Development" drin
<vectory> irgendwas is mir grad tierisch abgeschmiert, als ich ne html aus ner zip heraus geöffnet hab und dann die zip geschlossen, vermutlich bevor die datei fertig geladen war (bei bildern kann eog die dann zb sofort nicht mehr anzeigen)
<vectory> frage: wo find ich ein log mit infos?
<vectory> wurde direkt aus der session in gdm katapultiert, nachdem ich kurz die konsole zu sehen bekam
<mrkramps> ~/.xsession-errors
<vectory> ein haufen fatal IO error drin
<quark> mrkramps: sind die pakete bei synaptics ohne ubuntulogo die, die ich installiert habe?
<vectory> nein quark 
<quark> direkt oder indirekt
<quark> was bedeutet das dann?
<vectory> ubuntulogo heißt, das diese teil der ... sind
<vectory> der Main repositories iirc
<vectory> ubuntuusers wiki zu paketquellen weiß mehr
<mrkramps> quark: die werden von canonical selber gepflegt und gelten als sichere bank für das system
<mrkramps> im prinzip das, was vectory sagt… main
#ubuntu-de 2011-07-23
<quark> hmm okay
<mrkramps> quark_: in Synaptic kannst du dir unter Status nur die manuell installierten pakete anzeigen lassen
<quark_> thx mrkramps :)
<sbeck> Guten Morgen.
<sbeck> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, in Kmail eine E-Mail zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt zu versenden, nicht nur einfach "später"? Für Thunderbird als Beispiel gibt es ein Addon, das den treffenden Namen "Send later" trägt.Siehe hier: https://addons.mozilla.org/de/thunderbird/addon/send-later-3/
<n00bomatic1> welche tools kann ich nutzen um doppelte dateien zu finden und nach einer auswahl zu löschen?
<sbeck> n00bomatic1, fslint.
<sbeck> http://www.nodch.de/howto-doppelte-dateien-unter-ubuntu-finden-und-loeschen/1572/
<shetlandpony> sbeck's url: http://tinyurl.com/3aopbtj | Howto: Doppelte Dateien unter Ubuntu finden und löschen — nodch.de
<fr00d> Hi!
<fr00d> Ich möchte für eine Veranstaltung ein Internetcafe aufsetzen und suche gerade nach Einstellungen, die ich für die User sperren möchte oder die für die SurfPCs sinnvoll wären. Habt ihr da noch ein paar gute Tipps für mich?
<linux4ever> hallo
<emexy95> guten morgen! kann mir jemand helfen mit der integration von skype ins gnome panel? ist das überhaupt möglich?
<linux4ever> Kennt sich hier irgendjemand mit NginX aus?
<fr00d> Gnome lässt da einiges zu, wenn's darum geht z.B. das Panel zu sperren oder nur bestimmte Programme aufzurufen. Die User sollen auch nicht die Möglichkeit haben den Rechner abzuschalten.
<fr00d> emexy95: Was willst du da integrieren?
<linux4ever> fr00d: Skype
<emexy95> fr00d: vielleicht eine integration in emphaty...
<linux4ever> NginX schmeißt bei mir diese Fehlermeldung: [warn]: duplicate MIME type "text/html" in /etc/nginx/nginx.conf:28
<linux4ever> [emerg]: a duplicate default server for 0.0.0.0:80 in /etc/nginx/nginx.conf:39
<linux4ever> Hier ist meine conf-Datei: http://pastie.org/2258230
<emexy95> fr00d: bzw. dass skype eben einfach als kleines icon im panel angezeigt wird wenn es geöffnet wird. mich stört eben, dass skype einfach bei den geöffneten Programmen im unterem panel angezeigt wird
<fr00d> Die Benachrichtigungsleiste sollte das mit integrieren.
<emexy95> fr00d: und wie mach ich das am Besten?
<fr00d> linux4ever: Du hast die Mimetypes mehrmals definiert und wahrscheinlich ist in einer der eingebundenen Konfigurationen in /etc/nginx/conf.d/*.conf oder /etc/nginx/sites-available/* ein default Server.
<fr00d> emexy95: Rechtsklick auf's Panel -> hinzufügen und dort wählst du die aus.
<linux4ever> fr00d: Ich sehe in meiner conf nur einmal die Mimetypes-Definition http://pastie.org/2258230
<linux4ever> fr00d: Und was soll das mit dem Default-Server heißen??
<emexy95> fr00d: danke, genau das wollte ich:-)
<fr00d> Eventuell meint er die gzip_types einmal in 28 und einmal in 46. Aber, um das genauer sagen zu können muss man die restlichen Konfigurationsdateien noch sehen, die da inkludiert werden.
<linux4ever> fr00d: Muss kurz frühstücken :-D
<linux4ever> fr00d: Aber danke für die Hilfe
<linux4ever> fr00d: Ich melde mich nachher nochmal ...
<Blindie> moin
<Blindie> giebt es eine möglichkeit splashscreens nach der treiberinstalltion zu benutzen?
<bekks> Blindie: Was wo wie? WAs für eine Treiberinstallation? WAs für Splashscreens? Was für ein Ubuntu?
<linux4ever> fr00d: Wieder da
<linux4ever> fr00d: Also: Was soll ich machen? :-D
<linux4ever> fr00d: Ich war der mir dem NginX-Problem
<linux4ever> Kann mir irgendjemand mit NginX helfen?
<bekks> ,frag? linux4ever 
<shetlandpony> linux4ever: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<linux4ever> ok
<linux4ever> :-D
<tessarakt2> shetlandpony: hat er ja nicht
<bekks> ,bot? tessarakt2 
<shetlandpony> tessarakt2: ich bin ein bot ;p
<tessarakt2> er hat konkret nach NginX gefragt
<linux4ever> Ich bekomme diese Fehlermeldung: [emerg]: a duplicate default server for 0.0.0.0:80 in /etc/nginx/nginx.conf:39
<bekks> linux4ever: Die Meldung klingt schon sehr eindeutig.
<linux4ever> und [warn]: duplicate MIME type "text/html" in /etc/nginx/nginx.conf:28
<linux4ever> bekks: Aber in der Datei ist nur ein default-Server eingetragen
<bekks> linux4ever: Offenbar zwei...
<linux4ever> bekks: conf-Datei: http://pastie.org/2258230
<linux4ever> bekks: Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach zu blöd
<bekks> linux4ever: Nopaste bitte mal lsb_release -a
<linux4ever> No LSB modules are available.
<linux4ever> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<linux4ever> Description:	Ubuntu 10.10
<linux4ever> Release:	10.10
<linux4ever> Codename:	maverick
<bekks> ,nopaste? linux4ever 
<shetlandpony> linux4ever: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<linux4ever> ach sorry
<linux4ever> ich dachte NoPaste = nicht in Pastebin schmeißen
<bekks> No Paste - Nicht einfügen - Nicht HIER einfügen.
<linux4ever> bekks: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/444745/
<bekks> Zeile 35 deiner Config-Datei.
<linux4ever> bekks: Ja?
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> Lies sie. Versteh sie. :)
<linux4ever> bekks: Er doppelt die conf-Datei sozusagen?
<bekks> Nein.
<linux4ever> bekks: Und bezieht sie nochmal mit ein?
<bekks> Was steht in Zeile 35?
<linux4ever> include /etc/nginx/conf.d/*.conf;
<bekks> Und was tut diese Zeile?
<linux4ever> Dateien aus /etc/nginx/conf.d einfügen
<bekks> Richtig, also such in diesen Dateien nach dem Probloem.
<linux4ever> bekks: Problem: Dieser Ordner enthält nichts
<thomasfuston> ja da fügst ja du sachen ein
<bekks> linux4ever: Und Zeile 54...
<linux4ever> thomasfuston: Ich dachte, ich kann alles nötige in der normalen conf-Datei einstellen
<linux4ever> bekks: ... machte das selbe nochmal woanders
<bekks> Ja dann schau dort nochmal nach,,,
<linux4ever> ooh
<linux4ever> *freu*
<bekks> Ja, einfach mal die Config lesen. :P
<thomasfuston> wer hätts gedacht :)
<linux4ever> ok
<linux4ever> da steht der server teil nochmal drin
<linux4ever> eine Fehlermeldung bleibt:
<thomasfuston> welche fehlermeldung?
<linux4ever> [warn]: duplicate MIME type "text/html" in /etc/nginx/nginx.conf:28
<linux4ever> Die conf-Datei sieht jetzt so aus: http://pastie.org/2258453
<bekks> Dann such die Stelle...
<bekks> Du weisst ja jetzt wie es geht.
<thomasfuston> linux4ever: welche version hassu denn?
<linux4ever> nginx?
<thomasfuston> ja
<linux4ever> ich glaube 0.8.5 (einfach über die Paketquellen installiert)
<thomasfuston> zeile 28 ist gzip_types, da will er kein text/html haben da warnt er immer
<thomasfuston> 1. ist es "nur ne warnung" 2. kannst du es auch einfach entfernen 
<bekks> linux4ever: Glauben kannst du in der Kirche. Guck halt nach. :)
<thomasfuston> ignorieren oder aus der zeile das text/html löschen (was dem ganzen keinen abbruch tut)
<linux4ever> danke
<linux4ever> *ausprobier*
<thomasfuston> es wird funktionieren :)
<linux4ever> mom
<linux4ever> juhuu
<linux4ever> und wo muss ich die dateien jetzt hintun
<thomasfuston> welche dateien?
<linux4ever> weil /var/www/nginx gibt es nich
<linux4ever> ach ja: Version ist nginx/0.8.54
<thomasfuston> du hast doch irgendwo einen standard "server" angegeben?
<linux4ever> ja
<thomasfuston> und da steht drin wo du die dateien hinpackst, und wenn du einen vhost erstellst steht da drinnen wo du die dateien hintust
<thomasfuston> also dein documentroot bestimmst du selbst
<linux4ever> da steht root   /var/www/nginx-default;
<linux4ever> aber den Ordner gibt es nicht
<linux4ever> erstellen?
<thomasfuston> öhm, wie du möchtest, entweder erstellen und nutzen oder einfach den root ändern
<seven_> weiss jemand wo ich die vpnc config vom network-manager finde ?
<linux4ever> thomasfuston: Vielen Dank!
<linux4ever> thomasfuston: Es geht!
<linux4ever> bekks: Auch danke an dich!
<seven_> ich hab das problem das vpnc in der konsole 1A läuft nicht jedoch über den network-manager
<Herakles> Hallo, allerseits..., ich heb  ne frage zum Softwarecenter, undzwar...., woran erkenne ich ob die Software die ich installieren möchte auf der DVD/CD vorhanden ist ?
<Herakles> oder ob die Software vom Internet gedownloaded werden muß ?
<tobago> habe vor 10 tagen krdc installiert und eine verbindung zum server desktop (ubuntu) aufbauen können (hat alles super geklappt). danach habe ich dort avahi (für macbooks) konfiguriert und nun kommt keine verbindung mit dem ubuntu client (krdc) mehr zustande.
<tobago> die fehlermeldung lautet "Server nicht gefunden". kann es sein, dass avahi da was zerbröselt hat?
<Hootch> moin, ich nutze 11.04 mit kde. habe ein usb headset und die lautstärke ist sehr gering. als soundsystem hab ich alsa drin und die ausgabe ist auch max und immer noch recht leise. kennt das jemand?
<sbeck> kde nutzt doch pulseaudio ?
<szal> net zwingend, aber normal ja
<Hootch> soll installiert sein. ich weiss aber noch nicht wie man das nachsehen kann
<szal> das siehste am KMix..  der sieht bei "nativem" ALSA anders aus als bei Pulse
<szal> in ersterem Fall haste die einzelnen Regler der Soundhardware da drin, in letzterem Fall haste insg. 4 Tabs mit den Lautstärkereglern für Input und Output der Soundkarten sowie zur Regelung der einzelnen Streams, sofern welche laufen
<szal> und Linux-Sound war bei mir bisher immer merklich leiser als Windows-Sound
<Hootch> also wenn ich firefox oder chrome starte erhalte ich unter kmix -> tab "playback streams" eine ALSA Plugin Regler Leiste. Wenn ich das auf max drehe - passiert nicht soviel
<szal> und ich nutz net erst seit vorgestern Linux ;)
<szal> also Pulse
<sbeck> <szal> und Linux-Sound war bei mir bisher immer merklich leiser als Windows-Sound
<szal> man kann das in gewissem Umfang beeinflussen, indem man direkt im Alsamixer rumregelt
<sbeck> Bei mir immer umgekehrt.
<szal> erfahrungsgemäß sollte man das aber bei billiger Soundhardware net auf die Spitze treiben, weil der Sound unter Linux (ALSA) zum Verzerren tendiert, wenn man zu laut tendiert..  OSSv4 klingt diesbzgl. deutlich schöner, damit hatte ich aber vor 2 Jahren unter Arch arge Latenzprobleme mit JACK
<sbeck> Ich muß meine Lautsprecher unter Linux auf 5 % und den Soundkanal "Master" auf 80 % stellen, um die gleiche Lautstärke wie bei Windows mit 10 % (Lautsprecher) und voller Lautstärke (Windows-Regler) zu haben.
<szal> s/zu laut tendiert/zu laut regelt/
<shetlandpony> szal meant: erfahrungsgemäß sollte man das aber bei billiger Soundhardware net auf die Spitze treiben, weil der Sound unter Linux (ALSA) zum Verzerren tendiert, wenn man zu laut regelt..  OSSv4 klingt diesbzgl. deutlich schöner, damit hatte ich aber vor 2 Jahren unter Arch arge Latenzprobleme mit JACK
<Hootch> sbeck, die lautsprecher bzw. die interne soundkarte funktionieren super. es geht mir um ein usb headset
<sbeck> Das ist lang durch die Bank so.
<sbeck> Alles ist unter Linux lauter.
<sbeck> Bei mir so seit 2001
<sbeck> Und somit auf 8 verschiedenen Rechnern.
<sbeck> Welcher Hauptkanal ist im kmix eingetragen ?
<Herakles> Hootch, ich benutze weder Headset noch USB-sound, aber Linux scheint auch mir definitiv leiser zu sein als Windows...
<Herakles> oder vielleicht leider sind die Sounds auch einfach nur rar...
<Hootch> sbeck, bekomm ich die info über kanal über die kmix gui raus?
 * szal hat seit 2003 auf 4 verschiedenen Rechnern die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Linux-Sound standardmäßig etwa 1/2 bis 2/3 so laut is wie Windows-XP-Sound
<sbeck> Hootch, ja. Sollte so sein.
<szal> bzw. auf 3 verschiedenen, weil auf dem 4. lief nie ne Windose
<sbeck> kmix-symbol neben der Uhr  anklicken.
<sbeck> Mixer
<sbeck> Einstellungen -> Hauptkanal auswählern
<Hootch> sbeck, master channel für playback streams -> ALSA
<Hootch> sbeck, wenn es die info war - welche du meintest.
<sbeck> Kannst Du keinen anderen wählen ?
<Hootch> nein
<sbeck> Hm. Weil ich da die Soundkarte auswählen kann.
<sbeck> Also scheint pulseaudio nicht aktiv zu sein.
<sbeck> szal ?
<sbeck> Oder irre ich mich da ?
<Hootch> hm und wie prüft man pulseaudio? ich hab laut synaptic pulseaudio packages drauf :)
<Hootch> auch den pulseaudio server
<tobago> habe vor 10 tagen krdc installiert und eine verbindung zum server desktop (ubuntu) aufbauen können (hat alles super geklappt). danach habe ich dort avahi (für macbooks) konfiguriert und nun kommt keine verbindung mit dem ubuntu client (krdc) mehr zustande.
<szal> sbeck: ?
<sbeck> <sbeck> Also scheint pulseaudio nicht aktiv zu sein.
<sbeck> <sbeck> szal ?
<sbeck> <sbeck> Oder irre ich mich da ?
<sbeck> Hootch, gehe mal im kmix auf "Einstellungen" -> "Sound-Einrichtung". Da landest Du in den Systemeinstellungen.
<szal> sbeck: http://www.abload.de/img/20110723_kmix-selmastewnws.png <- bei mir sieht der so aus
<szal> sbeck: wenn du da Kanäle hast wie im Alsamixer, läuft bei dir kein Pulse, würd ich sagen
<sbeck> Bei mir nicht.
<sbeck> Bei ihm.
<Hootch> sbeck, ok bei mir ist nur internal sound und mein G330 headset drin
<sbeck> Es ging um ihn.
<Hootch> laut ps läuft das  "/usr/bin/pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog"
<szal> Hootch: wie hoch issn unter Abspielgeräte die Lautstärke für das Headset?
<szal> bei mir war die Gerätelautstärke vorhin arg niedrig, hab die mal versuchsweise höher gedreht & noch nix zu klagen gefunden
<Hootch> sek. ich hab grad "paman" gefunden (pulse audio manager) dort kann man wohl den volume output einstellen
<Hootch> also pulseaudio läuft - mit paman kann ich den output erhöhen. was zwar nicht zu besserem lauteren sound führt sondern ihn nur verzerrt
<Hootch> sbeck, gefunden! alsamixer --> usb mixer output
<sbeck> Gut.
<Hootch> damit kann ich es lauter drehen und auf dem headset was hören :D
<sbeck> Hm.
<sbeck> Geht ja gar nicht.
<sbeck> Sofort deinstallieren.
<sbeck> ;-)
<sbeck> Ne, schon okay. Dann viel Spaß.
<Hootch> @all: danke für die hilfe :)
<sbeck> Gern geschehen,.
<sbeck> Auch wenn ich nicht viel helfen konnte.
<sbeck> Aber die Hauptsache ist ja, daß dein Problem gelöst wurde.
<Hootch> sbeck, es hilft auch tips auf dem weg zu erhalten 
<Nightwolf> hatte jemand schonmal das problem, dass er nach einer zeitlang arbeiten keine gui programme mehr öffnen konnte? ich hatte das problem früher schonmal, jetzt tritt es wieder vermehrt auf. super nervig...
<koegs> was passiert, wenn du das program per teminal öffnest?
<Nightwolf> logs geben nix her, entsprechend fällt googlen auch sehr schwer
<Nightwolf> can't open display
<koegs> programm per terminal aufrufen und evtl. ~/.xsession-errors angucken
<Nightwolf> "(gnome-power-manager:1988): Gtk-WARNING **: A floating object was finalized." ..
 * Herakles hat ein Tipp.... um auf das Applet-Menu zu zugreifen einfach F10 drücken und Pfeiltasten benutzen....
<Nightwolf> kommt jedesmal wenn ich was öffne eins mehr in die log
<Nightwolf> Version 2.32.0 vom power-manager
<Nightwolf> verstehe aber auch nicht was das mit dem aufruf von z.B. gedit zu tun hat
<Nightwolf> ah
<Nightwolf> problem gefunden
<Nightwolf> winwrangler
<Nightwolf> lag wohl doch nicht daran :(
<Nightwolf> so, killall gnome-power-manager -> läuft
<Nightwolf> doch nicht
<Nightwolf> hoffe mal das hier ist es endlich: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=b2b3468b6a92fc2a51e06f9f291ebf2b&p=10795678&postcount=12
<shetlandpony> Nightwolf's url: http://tinyurl.com/3ttvvff | Ubuntu Forums - View Single Post - [ubuntu] Maximum number of clients reached
<Xubuntu922> d
<alxxor> moin
<mejo> wie kann ich ssh-keys zum gnome-keyring zufügen?
<mejo> wenn ich passwörter und verschlüsselung aufrufe, sind zwei ssh-schlüssel von mir unter 'eigene schlüssel' gelistet. eine menge andere ssh-schlüssel tauchen da aber nicht auf.
<mejo> wenn ich versuche, über datei -> importieren einen ssh-schlüssel zuzufügen, sagt er mir "Schlüssel konnten nicht importiert werden. file:///...: Invalid file format'
<bekks> Welche Datei wählst Du denn da aus?
<mejo> den privaten ssh rsa key
<bekks> Der private KEy ist ja unsinnig an der Stelle...
<mejo> wieso=
<mejo> aber ich sehe gerade, dass die ssh-keys die da auftauchen, die sind, die auch eine .pub datei in ~/.ssh/ haben
<mejo> bei den anderen hab ich die .pub datei nicht (liegt ja auf den servern)
<mejo> ich nehm doch den privaten key zum einloggen.
<mejo> mir geht's konkret darum, dass ich bei ssh auf den server nicht jedes mal das passwort eingeben will, sondern die gnome schlüssel-verwaltung mich nur beim ersten mal in der session fragen soll.
<mejo> aber warum soll ich denn die public keys da reinladen? das verstehe ich nicht
<bekks> Weil offensichtlich der private key falsch ist? :)
<seven_> weiss jemand wo ich die vpnc config vom network-manager finde ?
<koegs> seven_: schon network-manager-vpn(-gnome) installiert?
<koegs> +c
<seven_> yep, ich hab das problem das vpnc in der konsole 1A läuft nicht jedoch über den network-manager
<tobago> habe vor 10 tagen krdc installiert und eine verbindung zum server desktop (ubuntu) aufbauen können (hat alles super geklappt). danach habe ich dort avahi (für macbooks) konfiguriert und nun kommt keine verbindung mit dem ubuntu client (krdc) mehr zustande.
<bekks> Was ist krdc?
<tobago> bekks: remote desktop client
<ppq> ein drp- und vnc-client
<ppq> *rdp
<tobago> also der client bekommt keine verbindung zum server mehr zustande...
<bekks> Das klingt schon wie von hinten durch die Brust ins Auge.
<bekks> Schau halt nach, ob auf dem Server noch vnc läuft.
<bekks> Und verwende einfach nxserver/nxclient.
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NX   http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VNC
<mejo> jetzt hab ich all meine ssh-keys in den gnome-keyring geladen, mit dem ergebnis, dass ssh die alle durchprobiert, ohne dass ich danach frage
<mejo> sehr nervig
<mejo> führt dazu, dass ein ssh zu einem server mit pass-auth nicht mehr geht, weil ssh vorher die verbindung beendet:
<mejo> Received disconnect from ...: 2: Too many authentication failures for user
<mejo> wie kann ich ssh beibringen, die schlüssel im keyring nur zu nutzen, wenn ich das explizit (über -i oder .ssh/config) will?
<MarkusH> mejo: du kannst versuchen über die .ssh/config explizit ein IdentityFile anzugeben für spezielle Hosts
<mejo> genau, eigentlich schon
<mejo> nur dass mein ssh scheinbar alles ignoriert, und stattdessen alle schlüssel aus dem keyring durchprobiert (werden alle auch von ssh-add -l gelistet)
<mejo> selbst wenn ich explizit mit '-i KEYFILE' einen schlüssel angebe, probiert er erst alle aus der liste durch.
<mejo> das ist doch totaler quatsch
<MarkusH> mejo: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/444901/
<MarkusH> das funktioniert bei mir
<mejo> ja, bei mir auch solange der key im keyring liegt
<mejo> wenn er das nicht tut, probiert er alle im keyring erst durch
<bekks> Dann schau mal was da noch alles läuft. Mit stumpfem ssh kann das Verrhalten bei Dir gar nicht zusammenhängen.
<mejo> wie was noch alles läuft?
<mejo> ich hab das problem gefunden:
<mejo> alle schlüssel, die ich in seahorse (Passwörter und Verschlüsselung Verwaltung) reingeladen habe, sieht auch der ssh-agent.
<mejo> ssh probiert tatsächlich standardmäßig alle keys durch, die der ssh-agent sieht.
<bekks> Also läuft noch der ssh-agent.
<mejo> (randbemerkung: was ich für ziemlichen quatsch halte)
<bekks> Nur mit ssh kann diese Problematik gar nicht erst auftauchen.
<mejo> das kann man aber ausstellen über die option 'IdentitiesOnly yes'
<mejo> nachdem ich IdentitiesOnly in der .ssh/config auf yes gesetzt habe, verhält sich ssh wie es soll: benutzt keys nur, sofern in der .ssh/config angegeben.
<mejo> bekks: naja, ssh-agent läuft bei ubuntu in der regel immer
<mejo> es sei denn man stellt das manuell aus
<bekks> Bei mir nie. Definitiv.
<mejo> ja, weil du ihn ausgestellt hast
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Ich benutze lediglich kein gnome.
<mejo> dann so
<mejo> jedenfalls war ja stein des anstoßes, dass ich ssh-agent und gnome-keyring dazu bringen wollte, mein schlüssel zu verwalten.
<mejo> damit ich innerhalb einer login-session nicht jedes passwort für jeden ssh-key jedesmal neu eintippen muss, sondern der sich das für die dauer der session behält.
<mejo> wie dem auch sei, jetzt läuft alles wie gewünscht.
<bekks> Muss ich auch nie.
<mejo> danke für die hilfe
<bekks> ICh verwende public keys - in einem ganz normalen Terminal.
<mejo> keys ohne passwort oder wie?
<bekks> Klar. Dafür gibt es public key auth bei ssh.
<mejo> das heißt, deine keys haben kein passwort gesetzt (mir zu unsicher)
<tobago> ppq: der nxclient (opennx) scheint noch nicht für natty narwhal freigegeben worden zu sein?
<bekks> Das ist ja seinn und zweck davin.
<bekks> Damit ich eben kein passwort eingeben muss.
<mejo> quatsch
<mejo> schlüsselbasierte authentifizierung ist wesentlich sicherer (bruteforce, password-attacks, etc praktisch unmöglich)
<bekks> RODLMAO
<mejo> das heißt nicht, dass man die schlüssel nicht mit einem passwort schützen sollte
<bekks> s/D/F/
<shetlandpony> bekks meant: ROFLMAO
<mejo> wär schön, wenn du auch noch schreibst, was du so lustig findes
<tobago> bekks:  der nxclient (opennx) scheint noch nicht für natty narwhal freigegeben worden zu sein?
<bekks> tobago: opennx habe ich noch nie benutzt. Ich benutze nxclient/nxserver. Genau das, was ich vorhin schrieb.
<tobago> bekks: das kommerzielle original von NoMachine?
<bekks> mejo: Nein, ich werde mit Dir nicht diskutieren, warum die passwortlose Authentifizierung mittels ssh public keys sinnvoll ist. 
<bekks> tobago: richtig.
<mejo> bekks: will auch garnicht diskutieren. nur verstehen, was du so witzig fandest
<Fuchs> bekks: am Rande: so wie ich ihn verstanden habe, nutzt er schon key based auth, allerdings haben die keys ein zusaetzliches Passwort, was sinnvoll ist. 
<mejo> ist es deiner meinung nach ein problem, die private keys mit einem passwort zu schützen?
<Fuchs> aber so lange das nicht mehr zum Support gehoert, sondern nur noch Sandkasten ist, koennt ihr das gerne woanders klaeren
<mejo> Fuchs: sorry, bin nur ein wenig verwirrt über bekks verhalten, aber du hast eigentlich recht
<tobago> bekks: wow!!! das läuft ja superflüssig. sehr viel besser als der krdc.
<ppq> peter1234: erläuter mal genauer, was du vorhast
<Cid_Highwind> Hallo meine /home/ich/.xsession-errors wurde eben riesig, wuchs in wenigen Minuten um über ein GB und war, als ich es gesehen hab, schon über 12GB groß. Wie kann ich sowas denn verhindern?
<Cid_Highwind> Ich kann eine solche Datei ja nur noch schwerlich lesen oder?
<ppq> Cid_Highwind: guck dir mit 'tail' die letzten paar zeilen an
<ppq> ja, sowas im editor zu öffnen kannst du wohl knicken :)
<Cid_Highwind> Eine so große Textdatei... Wie soll man die öffnen?
<apollo13> naja mit sed kann mans angucken
<peter1234> ich wollte eine installation so vorbereiten das der nutzer alles so vorbereitet (fertig vorfindet. also wie schon erw?hnt destopbild,symbole, fenster, cairodock und sowas sch?nes alles
<Cid_Highwind> (Ich wurde vor einer volllaufenden /home gewarnt und hab dann angesehen, was da so groß ist. Deshalb...
<apollo13> s/sed/ed/
<shetlandpony> apollo13 meant: naja mit ed kann mans angucken
<ppq> peter1234: dann hast du zwei möglichkeiten: installieren, benutzer erstellen und in /home/nutzer/ dann alles einstellen. oder installieren, gewünschte konfigurationsdateien in /etc/skel packen und dann den nutzer den user anlegen lassen - dabei wird der inhalt von /etc/skel nach /home/nutzer kopiert
<ppq> peter1234: in der richtung wäre für dich die OEM installation interessant
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/OEM_Installation
<peter1234> ppq aha also /etc/skel die installation hab ich ja schon erfolgreich gemacht. allerdings kam er nachdem ich neu gestartet bin der nocrmale standard desktop
<ppq> peter1234: also wurde der nutzer schon angelegt, aha. ok. was spricht denn dagegen, einfach alles so einzurichten wie gewünscht und den rechner dann weiterzugeben? sehe jetzt das problem nicht
<peter1234> der nutzer soll ja dei m?glichkeit haben benutzername und passwort selber festzulegen
<peter1234> ppq: also im g?nstigsten fall sollen es ja mehrere rechner werden
<ppq> peter1234: den benutzer hast du doch jetzt schon angelegt, bei der normalen installation.
<ppq> peter1234: ja, dann mach ne OEM installation, siehe o.g. link :) 
<peter1234> ppq: das sollte ja nur ein test sein
<ppq> peter1234: wenn die rechner baugleich sind, kannst du auch nach dem einrichten ein image anlegen. ist aber auch im artikel beschrieben, lies den einfach, da steht alles was du wissen musst.
<peter1234> ppk: ich hab die oem schon nach dieser anleitung gemacht aber da ist nirgend die rede von skel
<ppq> peter1234: ja, das passiert da automatisch
<ppq> da musst du dir in dem fall keine gedanken mehr drüber machen
<ppq> peter1234: übrigens: hier bei uns ist UTF-8 standard, ich sehe deine äöüß nicht, stell bitte deinen client entsprechend ein. und:
<ppq> ,tab? peter1234
<shetlandpony> peter1234: Bei vielen IRC-Clients ist es moeglich mit Hilfe der Tab-Taste den Nickname anderer Nutzer zu vervollstaendigen. Tippe beispielsweise shet<Tab> um shetlandpony zu erhalten. Derartiges Verhalten ist im Uebrigen an vielen Stellen anzutreffen, beispielsweise auch im Grossteil der Shells. [tabcompletion]
<peter1234> ppq: w?e aber schon interessant welche confs ich da nach skel kopieren muss
<bekks> peter1234: Alle, die du anpassen willst.
<ppq> peter1234: keine, das passiert automatisch, wie gesagt. ich dachte zuerst, dass du das nur bei einem rechner machen willst und schon installiert hast, ohne nutzer anzulegen, daher der vorschlag mit /etc/skel. vergiss das einfach, brauchst du nicht.
<peter1234> ich habe einen apple xchat client da scheint das nicht zu funzen
<bekks> peter1234: Welche das genau sind, musst Du dann aber schon selbst wissen :)
<jeremiasError> hi, ich habe mein system per upgrade auf 11.04 geupgradet, seit dem habe ich öfters standhbilder und system monitor zeit 99% iowait, ging ja noch mit den fehlern, jetzt wollte icghn aber für nen andren PC ein alternate64 iso von natty brennen, und musste nach dem download vom torrent feststellen, das sowhol das kopieren als auch das brennen des ISOs probleme bereitet - IO Fehler beim erstelleen der prüfsumme
<bekks> peter1234: Das funzt definitiv auch mit apple chats.
<jeremiasError> ist der fehler bekannt ? - was kann ich dagegen machen ?
<bekks> jeremiasError: Das klingt nach defekter Festplatte.
<peter1234> ppq: wenn ich tab taste dr?cke nachdem ich pp eingegeben habe wird es nur blau markiertz
<ppq> ,festplattenstatus? jeremiasError
<shetlandpony> jeremiasError, Festplattenstatus ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenstatus - Weitere Infos im query ...
<ppq> peter1234: ok, dann hast du keinen tollen irc client :)
<jeremiasError> ppq: bekks also die festplatte ist relativ neu, auf nem andrem 32bit system habe ich nen öhnliches problem seit antty, und smartutil hat noch keine warnung ausgegebn die es ja sonst bei defekter platte gibt
<peter1234> ppq, aha ich habe die einstellung gefunden war nur ein haken
<jeremiasError> aber ich werde mal gucken, ob nen direkter check was ergibt
<bekks> jeremiasError: Auf ganze neue Festplatten können kaputtgehen.
<jeremiasError> aber 2-3 gleichzeitig bei natty umstellung ???
<bekks> jeremiasError: Und je nach dem gibt dir SMART nichts mehr aus.
<peter1234> ppq, kennst du vielleicht eine anleitung die mehr ins detail geht
<jeremiasError> also das system startet ja ganznormal und funzt auch, normal ist nach ner kurzen zeit die auslastung auch wieder weg, aber beim brennen und koopireren der 699MB datei streikt der halt
<ppq> peter1234: zur oem installation? welche details meinst du?
<bekks> jeremiasError: Dann solltest Du den Fehlermeldungen auf den Grund gehen.
<peter1234> ppq, naja wie ich es so hinbekomme und welche config da relevant sind
<jeremiasError> bekks gerade dabei
<jeremiasError> bekks: ppq: also smart-werte sind alle gut oder unebkannt - bis auf anzahl ausstehender Sektoren, da steht warnugn ist aber bei 119 und als shclechtester steht da 199 -- ist ne 500Gb Platte
<peter1234> ppq, naja, ich danke erst mal f?r deine hilfe jetzt hab ich wenigstens anhaltspunkte zum googlen
<ppq> peter1234: stell einfach ganz normal alles ein als "oem" user, das wird dann innerhalb deines home verzeichnis gespeichert, bspw. im .gconf verzeichnis. wenn du später alles fertig eingestellt hast, geh einfach auf den button auf dem desktop ("ship to user" o.ä.), dann passiert der rest automagisch
<peter1234> ppq, nein das passiert eben nicht :)
<ppq> dann habe ich da wohl was falsch in erinnerung oO
<ppq> okay.
<jeremiasError> bekks: sollten 119 sektoren so ein problem auslösen ? - besonders wo ich das iso gerade erst per torrent geladen ahbe ?
<jeremiasError> bringts was die neu herunterzualden ?
<peter1234> ppq, ich hab es ja so gemacht. allles installiert und eingerichten dann shipping und trotzdem startet der standard
<bekks> jeremiasError: Bereits ein einziger Sektor kann das auslösen.
<jeremiasError> bekks: naja aber was kann ich tun außer sofort austauschen ?
<peter1234> ppq, also abfrage nach benutzername password land und tataaaaaa lila schirm
<bekks> jeremiasError: Und nur weil Du es per torrent geladen hast, sagt das genau nichts darüber aus, ob die Checksumme nun stimmt oder nicht. Prüf die Checksumme.
<bekks> jeremiasError: Die Checksumme des ISO prüfen.
<ppq> peter1234: dann mach mal als oem user alle einstellungen, geh mit strg+alt+f2 in ein tty, log dich ein, 'sudo stop gdm'. dann kannst du den inhalt deines home verzeichnis nach /etc/skel kopieren. dann mit 'sudo start gdm' wieder starten und wie gehabt weitermachen.. wenn ein neuer user angelegt wird später, wird der kram von /etc/skel ins home kopiert, so auch alle DE bezogenen einstellungen
<peter1234> ppq, ok ich werd es mal so testen. danke dir viele mal.
<jeremiasError> bekks: ppq: md5sum: ubuntu-11.04-alternate-amd64.iso: Eingabe-/Ausgabefehler
<ppq> peter1234: und denk dran, -a für cp zu nutzen
<jeremiasError> und nun ?
<ppq> peter1234: ok viel erfolg
<bekks> jeremiasError: Dann prüf die Festplatte.
<peter1234> ppq,  -a fr cp???
<ppq> peter1234: ja, guck mal in 'man cp'
<jeremiasError> bekks: schnelltest - keine fehler
<peter1234> ppq, kopieren unter beibehaltung der attribute?
<bekks> jeremiasError: Der Schnelltest ist irrelevant.
<peter1234> ppq,  nur geraten
<ppq> peter1234: und rekursiv, ja
<jeremiasError> bekks: also den ausführlichen ...
<bekks> jeremiasError: Richtig.
<peter1234> ppq,  ich nehm immer mc ;)
<ppq> peter1234: k, dann guck wie du das damit machst :p 
<peter1234> ppq,  ok, cu und thnx
<ppq> np
<jeremiasError> ppq: bekks http://paste.ubuntu.com/650699/
<jeremiasError> hilft das für ne defekt diagnose ? - der test wurde bereits einfach abgebrochen
<bekks> jeremiasError: Das kann nicht der lange Test sein, denn der dauert 1-2 Stunden,.
<jeremiasError> ja der hat ja selber abgebrochen
<bekks> Kabel prüfen, nochmal testen, Platte austauschen.
<jeremiasError> mh also vermutlich heist das defekt ß
<jeremiasError> wie gesagt das ist die platte die ja eigentlich gerade läuft 
<jeremiasError> ist nur 1 drin
<bekks> Kabel prüfen, nochmal testen, Platte austauschen.
<jeremiasError> ach ja ist dualboot mit win - und win hat keine probele
<ppq> Error 23111 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 12551 hours (522 days + 23 hours) <-- klingt nicht wirklich nach brandneuer festplatte :D
<bekks> chrchrchr :)
<jeremiasError> naja trotzdem danke
<bekks> Zwei Jahre hat die aufm Buckel.
<ppq> bekks: wenn der rechner 24/7 lief vielleicht :D
<bekks> ;)
<itu> eine Aufgabe für Könner: Hier das Audiostück aus dem Flash extrahieren   http://gramofon.nava.hu/de/1292322616/souvenir_de_cirque_renz 
<bekks> itu: Was zahlst Du uns dafür?
<itu> hm
<itu> 50cent 
<ppq> itu: stichwort: swf decompiler
<ppq> apt-cache search swf
<itu> aber Geld verdirbt die Moral
<bekks> itu: Zu wenig. Mach es selbst.
<ppq> scherzkeks
<itu> soll man gar nicht mit anfangen ....
<itu> hm
<duelle> Hallo,
<frostschutz> itu: wenns keine nebengeräusche gibt, nimms doch einfach auf
<itu> frostschutz: ich suche möglichst optimale Lösungen
<itu> und es muss doch gehen
<duelle> Hi, seit heute habe ich das Problem, dass Strg+C scheinbar nicht mehr korrekt funktioniert. Wenn ich einen Text kopiere wird er (selten) korrekt kopiert. Meistens erhalte ich beim einfügen dann aber nur eine eingenartige 4 Zeichen lange Sequenz -,-
<frostschutz> strg+c funktioniert bei mir wunderbar, macht aber was ganz anderes :-D
<ppq> duelle: die da wäre?
<duelle> ppq: Wenn ich z.B. "Test123" kopiere kommt " Pl¼" heraus
<duelle> Ich weiß nicht was da für Daten kopiert werden -,- HAbe aber auch nirgends die Möglichkeit gefunden wie man prüft was nun "wirklich" mit Strg+C verknüpft ist.
<frostschutz> gehts mit der maus?
<duelle> frostschutz: Du meinst RMT -> Copy | RMT -> Paste?
<duelle> Das ärgerlichste ist ja, dass es gelegentlich mal funktioniert - und dann mal wieder ganz lange garnicht. Und ich habe keine Ahnung wovon das abhängen könnte  :(
<frostschutz> duelle: markieren und mit mittlerer taste einfügen
<frostschutz> duelle: in welchem programm machst du das eigentlich?
<duelle> frostschutz: Das hast (soweit ich mich erinnern kann) im Terminal immer geklappt.
<duelle> gedit, eclipse, terminal
<duelle> ff
<frostschutz> im terminal hat strg-c ja eigentlich eine andere bedeutung
<duelle> frostschutz: ok, da eben dann markieren, rechte MT, Copy
<duelle> frostschutz: Aber wie gesagt - das komisch ist ja, dass es gelegentlich dann doch richtig funktionierrt
<frostschutz> rechte maustaste + copy braucht man gar nicht, markieren reicht schon. aber was da bei dir schiefgeht, weiss ich nicht. bei mir klappt es mit strg+c / v (in den programmen die das mitmachen z.B. Firefox)
<duelle> frostschutz: Kann man irgendwo die Befehle nachschauen die an Strg+C/V gebunden sind? Vllt. ist da (warum auch immer) was kaputtgegangen?
<frostschutz> die bindung kommt vom jeweiligen programm selbst. ob das dann in eine gemeinsame zwischenablage geht und ob diese dann irgendwie beeinflusst werden kann, weiss ich nicht so genau. Da brauchst du jemanden der sich mit dem GUI-Krempel besser auskennt :)
<duelle> Es scheint ja aus irgendeinem Grund schon im Allgemeinen entweder richtig oder falsch zu laufen. Daher denke ich mal nicht, dass es mit den einzelnen Tools zu tun hat. Hast du vllt. eine Empfehlung wie/wo ich so jemanden finde?
<tbc2n> hi@all
<tbc2n> hätte ne thunderbird frage finde aber keinen room dazu
<tbc2n> darf man sowas auch hier stellen?
<ppq> tbc2n: wenn es unter ubuntu läuft, ja
<ppq> tbc2n: übrigens: mozilla betreibt ein eigenes irc netz
<ppq> https://wiki.mozilla.org/IRC
<tbc2n> ppq: ah, das erklärt, dass ich hier nix finde ;)
<tbc2n> vielleicht weiß ja trotzdem auch hier jemand rat: wenn ich im thunderbird eine mail als eigenen reiter öffne (doppelklick im posteingang) und dann diesen reikter "begucke" und auf LÖSCHEN klicke, dann öffnet er in dem aktuellen reiter die chronologiosch nächste mail
<tbc2n> gibts ne möglichkeit, dass er den reiter einfach schleisst statt die nächste mail anzuzeigen?
<apollo13> afaik nein
<tbc2n> apollo13: das hab ich befürchtet. nerviges standardverhalten des tb imho ;(
<the_nic> seit kurzem geht mit meiner ati-grafikkarte compiz nicht mehr, er sagt nur "Compiz (opengl) - Fatal: Software rendering detected"
<Fuchs> the_nic: kannst Du mal die Ausgabe von   glxinfo   und den Inhalt von /var/log/Xorg.0.log in einen pastebin Dienst packen?
<the_nic> sek
<the_nic> http://pastebin.com/vWJ1cr0A die xorg.log
<the_nic> http://pastebin.com/UR08seaX glxinfo
<the_nic> sah eigentlich ok aus
<the_nic> und wie gesagt, es ging ja auch einwandfrei bis vor kurzem
<Fuchs> vermutlich hat er bis vor kurzem auch den fglrx Treiber genommen
<the_nic> nein
<Fuchs> gem. Xorg Log liegen da naemlich noch Ueberreste rum 
<the_nic> der war gar nicht installiert
<the_nic> dann ginge ja auch kms nicht
<the_nic> und das war aktiviert
<Fuchs> richtig 
<the_nic> daher bin ich auch ratlos :(
<the_nic> und ich brauch den aero-snap clone...
<Fuchs> das Log meint anderes, darf ich mal   dpkg -l '*fglrx*'   sehen? 
<Fuchs> und sonst einen Blick nach http://forlong.blogage.de/entries/pages/Compiz-Check  werfen
<the_nic> un  fglrx                                           <keine>                                         (keine Beschreibung vorhanden)
<the_nic> also die wichtige zeile aus dem dpkg kommando
<the_nic>  Error: vesa driver in use
<the_nic> sagt der check
<the_nic> oha
<Fuchs> das klingt komisch 
<Fuchs> gem. log laedt er vesa schon, entlaedt es dann aber und nimmt radeon 
<the_nic> allerdings seltsam
<itu> ppq: hast du noch einen Tipp wie ich hier weiterkomme?  http://eiximenis.wikimedia.org/Doffs96vK2
<the_nic> also keine idee?
<ppq> itu: wird offenbar irgendwo nachgeladen, der kram. wireshark.
<itu> jo
<the_nic> also der check nach dem treiber in der logfile ist ja auch behindert
<jwi> the_nic: wenn das "seit kurzem" so ist, solltest du überlegen was du "vor kurzem" am system geändert hast :)
<the_nic> von dem skript
<the_nic> nix
<the_nic> eventuell nen kernel update
<the_nic> aber das ist ja automatisch
<the_nic> vllt hat ja compiz den selben test...
<jwi> dann würde es sich doch schon mal lohnen, den vorherigen kernel zu booten und zu schauen ob das einen unterschied macht
<the_nic> dann probier ich das mal...
<the_nic> hat nicht geklappt
<the_nic> ok, ich hab jetzt in der xorg.conf radeon als driver eingetragen
<the_nic> nun läuft der test vom compiz-check auch durch
<the_nic> aber compiz will immernoch nicht
<WvngFlg> Hi, kann man den Empathy Schnellstarter "Chat" im Panel und den Evolution Starter "E-Mail" durch Thunderbird ersetzen?
<WvngFlg> *pidgin statt empathy
<dAnjou> WvngFlg: bei pidgin statt empathy sollte es reichen, wenn du das eine installierst und das andere deinstallierst
<WvngFlg> und bei Thunderbird?
<dAnjou> das weiß ich nich
<WvngFlg> hmm
<sarah__> hallo. vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen. habe ein problem mit meinem wlan unter ubuntu 11.4 wlan lässt sich nur nach dem befehl    modprobe -rf acer_wmi    aktivieren weiss jemand wie man es hinbekommt ohne das nach jedem start einzugeben?
<Fuchs> sarah__: ueber die module blacklist
<Fuchs> ,blacklist? sarah__ 
<shetlandpony> sarah__: die blacklist (schwarze liste), die unter /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist (globale liste) zu finden ist, bzw. im verzeichnis /etc/modprobe.d/ zu finden sind. diese liste(n) beinhalten kernel-module die beim systemstart nicht automatisch geladen werden sollen. siehe auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardware_blacklist
<sarah__> ok danke!
<jwi> sarah__: das problem sollte soweit ich weiß sowieso mit dem nächsten kernel-update behoben sein
<sarah__> habe das eher per zufall rausgefunden mit dem modprobe. sobald der befehl durch ist findet der nm wlan netze und verbindet sich automatisch ist aber nach dem neustart wieder deaktiviert
<servan> hi! wollte mir ubuntu installieren und wollte vorher wissen ob gnome 3 mittlerweile ohne große probleme läuft
<sarah__> shetlandpony: habe die seite angeschaut und auch im verzeichnis modprobe.d wonach muss ich suchen? habe dort keinen eintrag mit acer wmi gefunden
<shetlandpony> Sorry sarah__, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber habe die seite angeschaut und auch im verzeichnis modprobe.d wonach muss ich suchen
<dAnjou> sarah__: das is n bot
<sarah__> hab ich jetzt auch gesehn. komm aber nicht weiter
<dAnjou> servan: nein, und du kriegst auch keinen support hier dafür
<dAnjou> servan: ab 11.10 dann
<servan> alles klar danke dir
<frostschutz> servan: Das kommt auf deine Definition von Problem an. Aber ich würde vermuten, eher noch nicht.
<sarah__> kann ich den befehl beim systemstart ausführen damit man nichts manuell eingeben muss?
<Fuchs> sarah__: Du kannst einen neuen anlegen 
<sarah__> habs in die blacklist eingetragen und neugestartet. geht alles
<sarah__> danke fuchs
<Fuchs> keine Ursache 
<jokrebel>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    
<jokrebel>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    
<jokrebel>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       gn8
<noriXX> Hi, ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Grafikkarte. Seit dem letzten Update von update-proposed springt Xorg auf VESA treiber anstatt den intel. Ich habe ein Intel i915GM chipsatz. Vor dem Update hat alles super funktioniert. Mittlerweile habe ich die Update vom proposed deaktiviert. Und das vorherigen linux-kernel sowie xorg-intel  installiert
<noriXX> das problem ist jedoch immer da
<noriXX> meine xorg.log: http://pastebin.com/UucnqBc3
<Guest17835> ä
<Guest17835>     /set timestamp_format %H:%M:%S
<noplease> hallo
<ring0> kann der network-manager oder wicd mitlerweile eigentlich sstp?
<benste_temp> hi, ich habe mir gerade natty auf ner andren partition installiert, komme aber jetzt nicht an mein Home dir
<benste_temp> habe es mit sudo ecryptfs-recover-private /home/ubuntuold/benste/
<benste_temp> probiert
<benste_temp> egal welches passswort ich dann eingebe bekomme ich immer success - und ne verzeichnis in temp welches das selbe wie das verzeichnis direkt enthät - ne .desktop und die readme zu verschlüsselten VZs
<benste_temp> hat das schonmal jemand gemacht - jemand der nen plan hat wie das gehen könnte und warum mein VZ immer unmounted wird ?
<benste_temp> niemand ? - muss doch irgendwie an meien daten kommen ??
<ppq> benste_temp: hast du http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs und die verlinkten artikel schon durch?
<ppq> (mehr kann ich dazu leider nich beitragen)
<benste_temp> bisher nur http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2011/04/introducing-ecryptfs-recover-private.html
<ppq> oha. ubuntuentwickler und empfiehlt 'sudo nautilus'. uncool... wozu gibts denn gksu :<
<ring0> gibt es standardmäßig eine gruppe namens "nogroup"?
<ppq> ring0: afaik ja
<fr00d> Hi
<fr00d> Gibt es für Linux einen schönen Speech to Text Converter? Ich hab das auf meinem Android Phone gesehen wie genial sowas funktionieren kann.
<hdp> Nein.
<Protector1981> wie nein
<Protector1981> und was is dann das? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speech_recognition_in_Linux
<hdp> Nicht das, was gesucht wurde, nämlich "schön".
<Protector1981> oh...ich hab schön mit funktionierend verbunden lol
<Protector1981> wobei das teil bei Android nicht schön, sondern nur funktional ist
<Protector1981> weiß nich, was daran schön sein soll
<fr00d> Ich meine nicht die Sprachsuche, ich meine das was handcent SMS für Android eingebaut hat. Der versteht teilweise sogar Dialekt und schreibt das dann eben auch einfach so auf. Leider keine Groß- und Kleinschreibung, da wäre eine Verknüpfung mit einem Wörterbuch noch ganz nett, aber funktionieren tut das finde ich garnicht schlecht.
<Protector1981> und du glaubst allen ernstes, dass Handcent SMS einen eigenen Speech2Text dienst mitbringt? interessant
<fr00d> Davon hat nie jemand etwas behauptet.
<fr00d> Ich mag nur wissen welche Library die benutzen.
<hdp> Steht auf den Entwicklerseiten für Android.
<Protector1981> den speechdienst von google
<Protector1981> wennst eine alternative tastatur, zb swiftkey installierst, hast du auf der tastatur ein mikro
<Protector1981> wennst das aktiviert, kannst sprechen, die entsprechende app natürlich vorrausgesetzt und das wird dann in text umgewandelt
<Protector1981> cool wa?
<Protector1981> genauso und nicht anders machts handcent sms
<Protector1981> aber das ist ein androidproblem, kein ubuntuproblem
<Protector1981> ;)
<Protector1981> so
<grossing> ja, bitte im offtopic-Channel auswalzen. Danke
#ubuntu-de 2011-07-24
<Hoenir> moin ich nutze neuerdings ubuntu :D kann ich mit einem klick den zweiten Bildschirm abschalten ähnlich Windows 7 mit [Windows]+P
<gilbster> guten morgen, ich hoffe ich bin hier nicht zu früh :) ich habe ein acer aspire one d250 hier mit 11.04, die eingebaute webcam funktioniert nicht mehr. mit lsusb und lspci ist die cam auch nicht zu finden, selbst ls -hal /dev/video* findet nichts. jemand ne idee wie ich das ding zum laufen kriege? früher(tm) hat sie funktioniert und wär schade wenn ich drauf verzichten muss. danke im vorraus :)
<Hoenir> @gilbster den hardwareschalter hast du auf "on"? *wegduck*
<gilbster> ich hab so viele hotkeys versucht, keine ahnung ob es einen für die webcam gibt...
<Hoenir> die meisten acers haben einen "softwareschalter " [FN]+[Fiwas] die teuren acers haben noch einen "echten" schalter vorne oder an der Seite
<gilbster> hm, im handbuch ist keiner drin für webcam...
<Hoenir> bei mir ist es [FN]+[F7] da ist das Cam Symbol drauf
<gilbster> hm ne, für cam finde ich nix , leider 
<Hoenir> mit linux selber kenn ich mich noch nicht aus :(
<gilbster> ne, einziger schalter ist für wlan und hotkeys hat nix mit webcam
<gilbster> hm, schade, trotzdem danke für die hilfe Hoenir , immerhin hab ich jetzt mal ins handbuch geschaut ;)
<Hoenir> ^^
<gilbster> dann versuch ichs später einfach mit ner neuinstallation, wenn die immer noch nicht geht ist sie wohl kaputt oder es gibt nen geheimschalter den acer supergut versteckt hat :)
<ole> hallo freund  ich suche idea #14431 ein source fuer hello world als graphic
<ole> es war auf brainstorm for einige monate aber leider finde ich nicht mehr
<Hoenir> moin ich nutze neuerdings ubuntu :D kann ich mit einem klick den zweiten Bildschirm abschalten ähnlich Windows 7 mit [Windows]+P
<vindolin> moin.. wie kann man eine panel leiste auf einen zweiten monitor verschieben?
<jokrebel> hi
<vindolin> oops.. habs gefunden :)
<williwer> moin, hab mal ne sicherheitsfrage: hänge hier mit meinem PC per lan an einem router. Auf diesen router können diverse leute per PW über wlan ins netz
<williwer> in wie weit haben die zugriff, wenn überhaupt, auf daten auf meinem pc?
<williwer> wenn ja, wo kann ich das einstellen?
<coc00n> williwer, haben sie nicht, es sei denn du gibst auf deinem system dateien frei
<williwer> wo wird das eingestellt?
<williwer> habe kubu 10.4
<coc00n> ich hab in meinem netzwerk einen windows rechner der über die dateifreigabe einen drucker und ein paar ordner freigegeben hat.
<coc00n> bei windows kann man das über die netzwerkfreigabe regeln
<grullers> Einen Prozess kann ich mit ./proc & in den Hnitergrund schicken. 
<grullers> Wie kille ich ./proc?
<grullers> bzw beende regulär?
<grullers> ohne mit ps nach der PID zu gucken und dann kill PID einzugeben
<coc00n> williwer, unter kubuntu kannst du das deinen dateibrowser machen
<coc00n> mit rechtsklick auf einem ordner sollte es die möglichkeit geben einen ordner im netzwerk freizugeben
<coc00n> zumindest kann man das im nautilus unter ubuntu so machen
<dadrc> grullers, du kannst den Prozess mit fg %nummer nach vorne holen und ihn dann mit ^c beenden
<dadrc> die nummer steht beim starten dran
<dadrc> oder du kannst mit 'jobs' nachgucken
<grullers> dadrc, ja das ist mir ein wenig zu kompliziert (bash-skript)
<grullers> ich möchte am liebsten mit dem namen arbeiten
<grullers> ist es nicht möglich per screen das commando auszuführen?
<grullers> und dann die gesamte screen-session zu beenden?
<dadrc> Guck dir mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/pkill an
<grullers> dadrc, werde ich gleich mal testen ;)
<jokrebel> grullers: "killall tollesprogramm" geht nicht?
<grullers> jokrebel, props ist schon installiert und erfüllt seinen zweck ;)
<grullers> danke dadrc und jokrebel ;)
<bekks> Stoken: Hier ist auch der falsche Channel für dein Problem :)
<Stoken> wie ?
<bekks> ,oneiric? Stoken 
<shetlandpony> Stoken: Die naechste Ubuntuversion nach Natty Narwhal wird 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot (Traeumerischer Ozelot) heissen. Sie soll am 13.10.2011 erscheinen. Support solange bitte nur in #ubuntu-de+1 oder direkt in #ubuntu+1. Siehe: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Oneiric_Ocelot [oneiric ocelot]
<bekks> Einfach mal lesen.
<jokrebel> bekks: Hab ich ne Frage verpasst?
<Stoken> hab ich aber was hat 13.10.2011 mit meinem Problem zutun, aber früher wär ich hier richtig gewesehen oder?
<bekks> jokrebel: Ja, vorhin nebenan.
<bekks> Stoken: Der 13.10.2011 liegt in der Zukunft. Da Du Oneiric hast, hast Du bis dahin hier keinen Support.
<Stoken> aha und wieso hab ich das weil ich ubuntu upgedated hab?
<TheInfinity> Stoken: welche ubuntu version hast du denn?
<bekks> Stoken: nopaste bitte mal "lsb_release -a"
<Stoken> bekks ????
<Stoken> hab upgedated vorn paar wochen 
<bekks> ,nopaste? Stoken 
<shetlandpony> Stoken: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<Stoken> 10.10 kann das sein?
<TheInfinity> Stoken: nimm n termina, tippe das ein was bekks gesagt hat und kopiere die gesamte ausgabe in den paste service-
<bekks> MAch ein Terminal auf, und tippe "lsb_release -a" ein. Die Ausgabe davon kopierst Du bitte auf  http://paste.pocoo.org. Anschliessend gibst Du uns bitte die URL.
<Stoken> okay verstanden wartet mal bitte kurz ich mach das 
<fuzzy_> moin
<fuzzy_> kennt jemand ne doku wo ich finde wie ich grub2 nicht in den mbr installiere?
<TheInfinity> ,grub2? fuzzy_
<shetlandpony> fuzzy_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<fuzzy_> grub-setup /dev/sda5 funktioniert nicht
<TheInfinity> fuzzy_: fehler? :)
<bekks> sda5 hat keinen MBR.
<Stoken> so wies aussieht muss ich die konsole erst installieren voll komisch, vorm update hatte ich nen Terminal
<Stoken> .
<bekks> Stoken: Musst du nicht.
<bekks> Stoken: Wie kommst Du auf die Idee?
<TheInfinity> klingt nach nem übel zerschossenen system.
<fuzzy_> The Infinity: grub-setup: Warnung: Es wird versucht, GRUB auf einer nicht partitionierten Platte oder in eine Partition zu installieren. Das ist eine SCHLECHTE Idee..
<Stoken> nee? ich finde das Terminal nicht mehr, ich hab auch upgedatet und alles schaut jetzt anders aus.
<fuzzy_> denn noch einer und grub-setup: Fehler: will not proceed with blocklists.
<bekks> Stoken: Wenn Du es nicht findest, heisst es nicht, dass es nicht da ist.
<TheInfinity> fuzzy_: warum willst du grub denn dahin installieren?
<Stoken> das was ich jetzt drauf hab eignet sich eher für tablets!
<jokrebel> fuzzy_: In der Tat ist das ne schlechte Idee. Wieso willst Du Grub denn nicht im MBR?
<fuzzy_> weil ich meine platte verschlüsseln mag und davor ein windows liegt was ein truecrypt bekommen soll
<Stoken> ja aber wie finde ich da hin, ich suche einfach erstmal weiter! lsb_release - a????
<ole> kennt jemand idea #14431 von brainstorm ? es war ein source fuer hello world in graphick
<fuzzy_> und da stand in der anleitung, wenn ich ein windows mit truecrypt habe, tue den grub nicht in den mbr sondern auf die boot partition
<bekks> Stoken: Nein. lsb_release -a
<Stoken> 10.10 Maverick
<bekks> Das ist bei weitem nicht die "neueste" Version.
<ole> bekks  pasauf mit 1104  ich bin damit nicht zufrieden
<jokrebel> ole: Bitte was? .oO(hat das überhaupt mit Ubuntu zu tun?)
<ole> 10.10 ist mehr sicher 
<fuzzy_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln ist doch richtig wenn ich mein system verschlüsseln möchte?
<ole> nein neue version 11.04 finde ich nicht ganz fertig
<Stoken> aber 10.10 find ich nicht so gut das alte gefiehl mir etwas besser 
<Stoken> ole dem kann ich nur zustimmen!
<ppq> ole: dann nutz doch einfach 10.04. oder 10.10. du hast genug ausweichmöglichkeiten
<ole> stoken  gruss  ich bekam mit 11.04 schwerigkeiten
<Stoken> ja wie downgrade ich den, hab doch vorher 10.4 gehabt
<ultrixx> er hat doch 10.10
<TheInfinity> fuzzy_: an sich ist dein gedanke nicht falsch. du musst dabei nur GENAU wissen was du machst. du kannst mit grub auf partitionen installieren nämlich dir exakt diese partititon sehr gut schrottem. incl. aller daten darauf.
<TheInfinity> fuzzy_: deswegen gibt es diese warnung, wenn du grub z.B. auf eine ntfs partition installierst ist diese danach im eimer
<TheInfinity> fuzzy_: du kannst grub nur auf ext* installieren - mit anderen worten
<fuzzy_> mein sda5 ist ein ext2
<fuzzy_> und es bricht mit besagtem fehler ab rub-setup: Fehler: will not proceed with blocklists.
<ole> alle hier. Ich wohne 19 km west hautstadt in daenemark
<ppq> ole: komm doch bitte rüber nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic, dieser channel ist nur für supportfragen gedacht
<TheInfinity> fuzzy_: ist das ein usb stick?
<ole> ppq ok danke  man muss immer lernen  hi hi
<ppq> :)
<bekks> Stoken: Du kannst nicht downgraden. Stell dein Backup wieder her.
<fuzzy_> TheInfiniti: nein, laptop mit festplatte -> deswegen alles verschlüssekn :)
<TheInfinity> fuzzy_: okay. a) hast du backups von allem? weil die installation kann dir wie gesagt alles schrotten wenn du was falsch machst.
<TheInfinity> fuzzy_: wenn ja: mounte dein ubuntu an irgendeinen ort und nutze dann sudo grub-install --no-floppy --root-directory=/dein/mount/ort /dev/sdbX - mount ort und sdbX musst du entsprechend anpassten
<fuzzy_> TheInfinity: vom windows den die vier dvds um den urzustand wiederherzustellen, sonst ist der neu und hat nix zum backupen, noch nicht
<ppq> nur so nebenbei, dieser artikel speziell zu dualboot könnte noch interessant sein, falls du den nicht schon kennst - http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot_verschl%C3%BCsseln
<ppq> fuzzy_: ^
<Stoken> backup wieder herstellen?
<bekks> Stoken: Ja.
<fuzzy_> nach dem bin ich vergegangen ppq :)
<Stoken> klingt voll kompliziert und schwer
<bekks> Stoken: Das, dass Du erstellt hast, bevor Du das Update gemacht hast.
<ppq> fuzzy_: ahjo, k :)
<Stoken> hab ich das gemacht?
<bekks> Stoken: Hoffentlich ja.
<fuzzy_> was ist bitte mein mount/ort, sda5/grub ?
<Stoken> macht ubuntu das von alleine oder was?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Ubuntu ist nicht "Du".
<Stoken> wenn nicht dann hab ich kein Backup#
<bekks> Wenn Du wieder 10.04 haben willst, darfst Du nun neuinstallieren.
<Stoken> oder ich update einfach auf die nächste stufe.
<TheInfinity> fuzzy_: nein. du musst das manuell mounten.
<Stoken> ach egal.
<TheInfinity> fuzzy_: wenn du das system schon gestartet hast ist es /
<Stoken> mit firefox ist nur doof das man den immer schliessen muss wenn man nen anderes Programm braucht
<Stoken> .
<bekks> Muss man nicht.
<Stoken> sondern?
<fuzzy_> TheInfinity: das sollte / sein, ge-chrootet, sonst ist es /dev/mapper/vglinux-ubuntu
<TheInfinity> fuzzy_: wenn du in nem chroot drin bist um so besser
<bekks> Stoken: Man startet einfach ein anderes Programm.
<TheInfinity> fuzzy_: btw - was ne grausame anleitung Oo
<Stoken> sorry
<Stoken> ja das geht nicht weil ich dann den browser auf dem ganzem monitor hab und keine anderen programme aufrufen kann.
<fuzzy_> TheInfinity: der fehler bleibt identisch: /usr/sbin/grub-setup: Fehler: will not proceed with blocklists.
<bekks> Dann minimier den Brwoser halt.
<fuzzy_> TheInfinity: brauche ich ein --force?
<TheInfinity> Stoken: oder drück f11 / escape um aus dem vollbildmodus rauszukommen.
<TheInfinity> fuzzy_: nein. eigentlich nicht.
<Stoken> ja genau das dachte ich auch, aber geht nicht sind keine buttens für da, wie ist tastenkürzel für minimieren , dann probiere ich das ma auch 
<Stoken> F11 das kann sein das es das ist. ich probier ma 
<Stoken> lol, danke. hast recht gehabt, hatte das bild auf F11 damit man beim surfen mehr sieht.
<TheInfinity> ...
<bekks> -.-
<jokrebel> ^^
<Stoken> ihr könnt mir jetzt ruhig an kopf schlagen^^ /
<dreamon> Argh.. Wollte gerade dieses Reload/Refresh addon für Firefox installieren.. Aber das content menu zeigt den eintrag nicht an.. grrr
<fuzzy_> TheInfinity: danke für deine Hilfe
<alxxor> Hallo, Ich habe einen all-in-one drucker und diesen als netzwerk drucker eingerichtet. Drucker hat die IP vom Router und wird als LPD/LPR Drucker verwendet, habe treiber, host, warteschlange und ort eingegeben, aber druckerstatus bringt diese meldung: /usr/lib/cups/backend/lpd failed
<jokrebel> alxxor: Welcher Drucker? Wie hängt er wo dran?
<jokrebel> alxxor: und wenn Du nach der Fehlermeldung gegoogelt hättest wärst Du als ersten Link bei http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Printserver gelandet - aber ohne nähere Infos sind auch das nur Schüsse ins Blaue.
<alxxor> jokrebel: ist ein HP Officejet 4500 g510n-z und ist per wlabn mit dem arcor router verbunden
<jokrebel> alxxor: meinen Link gelesen?
<alxxor> bin dabei...
<jokrebel> grullers: Stell Deine Fragen doch bitte hier und an alle. Wenn ich hilfreiches dazu weiß werde ich mich selbstverständlich beteiligen. UND - Ungefragte Querys gelten an unhöflich und werden von vielen hier nicht gern gesehn.
<grullers> Wenn ich unter iwconfig schaue wird die Signalstärke angezeigt in 
<grullers> z.B. 39/70
<grullers> Wie kann ich mir die RSSI und SNR -Werte anzeigen lassen?
<jokrebel> alxxor:  "HPJetDirekt" auswählen anstelle von LPD könnte schon helfen…
<pacy_> servus zusammen
<pacy_> hab da mal ne frage.. sehr komisch. wenn ich meinen alten laptop hochfahre nachdem er längere zeit aus war dunkelt sich nach ca 5 min der bildschirm extre ab, sodass man nurnoch erahnen kann was angezeigt wir ... erst dacht ich es liegt an der grafikkarte aber wenn ich ihn neustarte bootet er mit ner normalen anzeige, was für mich darauf schliessen lässt, dass es nicht an der hardware liegt denn wenn sie z.b durch überhitzung n
<pacy_> ichtsmehr anzeigen kann würde ja auch der bootvorgang nicht srichtig angezeigt werden. kann sich jemand vorstellen was das sein koennte ?
<pacy_> ups wollt des eigentlich in offtopic posten
<jokrebel> grullers: iwconfig sollte auch das listen IMHO.
<jokrebel> grullers: http://www.wiligear.com/wiki/index.php/WILI-S_Radio_Tuning
<grullers> jokrebel, http://nopaste.info/165e6eac3e.html das ist die ausgabe bei mir 
<alxxor> jokrebel: hab ich au schon gmacht aber dann kann er sich  nicht verbinden
<jokrebel> alxxor: Schon mal über http://localhost:631/ versucht?
<alxxor> jop
<jokrebel> alxxor: hab hier mehrere HPs per socket://192.168.xxx.xxx:9100 funktionsfähig (wenn auch keinen Officejet 4500)
<jokrebel> alxxor: Ist der Treiber hpijs installiert?
<coldjack> hallo mal eine Frage, an einer Fritzbox haengt per usb eine externe festplatte unter windoof habe ich kompletten zugriff auf die platte, wie kann ich es jetzt einstellen, dass ich auch unter linux zugriff auf die platte habe also via wlan
<jokrebel> alxxor: So sollte er anscheinend heißen: drivername: hp-officejet_4500_g510g-m.ppd
<jokrebel> coldjack: Wie ist die HD formatiert? Normalerweise sollte das ganz einfach per ftp klappen. 
<coldjack> ich denke ntfsf
<coldjack> *ntfs
<coldjack> ich will erstmal sichtbar irgendwie haben
<TheInfinity> coldjack: gehe zu server -> ftp://ip.der.fritz.box - alternativ müsste auch smb://... gehen
<jokrebel> coldjack: Orte - Verbinden zu Server - FTP auswählen - Fritzbox-IP angeben - IIRC Port 21 - User lt, Fritzbox (evtl. ftpuser) und das gesetzte Passwort
<coldjack> okay danke
<coldjack> jetzt gehts auch
<coldjack> mit smb gings irgendwie nicht.(
<alxxor> jokrebel: aber ich hab doch den g510n-z und nicht den g510g-m
<alxxor> aber ich hab den cups treiber istalled und nicht dejn hpijs
<x1o> hi wie installier ich meherere runtergeladene debpakete die voneinander abhängig sind ohne die richtige reihenfolge bei dpkg -i beachten zu müssen
<jokrebel> alxxor: das mit dem g510xxx kann sein dass ich mich da verhauen habe, find den zugehörigen Link aber grad nicht mehr. Hast Du denn mal wie in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Printserver empfohlen eine feste IP in den Drucker programmiert?
<jokrebel> cu
<alxxor> jokrebel: vielen dank fuer deine hilfe und muehe :)) mit dem hpijs treiber funzt es einwandfrei
<alxxor> muss man schon wissen, weil der cups treiber empfohlen wurde
<Gaertner> Hallo
<Gaertner> ich habe eine frage zu ein zwei Produkte einen Hersteller
<TheInfinity> ,ot? sofern es nichts mit ubuntu zu tun hat.
<shetlandpony> sofern es nichts mit ubuntu zu tun hat.: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Gaertner> es geht um die Aktualisierung dieser produkte
<Gaertner> einmal Thunderbird und Firefox
<TheInfinity> produkte Oo nun ja. was ist deine frage?
<Gaertner> mir ist auf gefallen dass die Firefox und thunderbird garnicht so soft Aktualisiert werden
<Gaertner> ich habe noch Thunderbird 3.1.11 und es wird schon an 6.0 gearbeiten und der 5.0 ist auch schon veröffenlicht worden
<TheInfinity> Gaertner: ubuntu bleibt bei einem hauptrelease innerhalb einer ubuntu version
<Gaertner> muss ich bei firefox und thunderbird nachhelfen bei Aktualierung
<TheInfinity> nö. wieso?
<Gaertner> haber den hängt doch die Aktualisiert hinterher?
<TheInfinity> Gaertner: ja und? wo soll das problem daran sein?
<TheInfinity> Gaertner: vermisst du irgendwas?
<Gaertner> weill bei thunderbird 5.0 bessere Funktionen gibt
<TheInfinity> Gaertner: welche denn? was vermisst du?
<Gaertner> anders aufgebaut
<Gaertner> ich habe es aucf mein win rechner
<ppq> Gaertner: wenn du unbedingt die neue version willst, kannst du - auf eigene gefahr - das mozilla ppa nutzen. das wird vom mozilla team betreut und ist daher als fremdquelle vertretbar :)
<Gaertner> mache ich nicht mehr
<TheInfinity> Gaertner: ansonsten wird dich die alte version aber kaum umbringen.
<Gaertner> das habe ich mal mit firefox gemacht
<ppq> Gaertner: aber bitte dann den "stable" zweig
<Gaertner> ja die 5.0
<ppq> https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/thunderbird-stable
<ppq> das da
<Gaertner> ich damit schlechte Erfahrung gemacht
<ppq> Gaertner: dann lass es und leb mit der alten version :)
<Gaertner> ich mache jetzt  thunderbird 3.1.11 jetzt in deusch und dann mal gucken
<apollo13> wie resolved ping die ip zu nem namen? den bei ping asd bekomm ich ne antwort vom eigenen host :7
<cronon> hallo. :)
<cronon> ich möchte es gerne einrichten, dass ich ein programm starten kann, indem ich einfach einen befehl in mein terminal eingebe. wie kann ich das einrichten?
<TheInfinity> ,bashrc? cronon
<shetlandpony> Sorry TheInfinity, ich weiss nichts ueber bashrc, ich assoziiere aber farbiges ls damit
<TheInfinity> cronon: suche nach bashrc bei google ;)
<misterx> hallo zusammen
<misterx> weiß jemand, wie ich blueman beibringen kann, nicht mehr nautilus zu nutzen?
<cronon> dankeschön :)
<TheInfinity> cronon: stichwort ist zudem noch alias
<cronon> hat jedes programm auf meinem pc ein alias?
<TheInfinity> nö. wozu?
<TheInfinity> cronon: du kannst programme auch einfach so direkt aufrufen
<cronon> ja, aber meins (noch) nicht
<TheInfinity> cronon: alias dient dazu dir bestimmte sachen zu verkürzen
<TheInfinity> cronon: worum gehts denn?
<TheInfinity> cronon: ggf. suchst du auch $PATH als den ort, wo alles nach programmen gesucht wird
<cronon> ich habe blender runtergeladen, aber nicht als paket, sondern das startet man, indem man einfach auf die datei klickt
<cronon> und das würde ich gerne überall starten können, indem ich einfach "blender" in das terminal eingebe
<TheInfinity> cronon: wieso macht man das @ datei? Oo
<cronon> das ist eine ausführbare datei.
<TheInfinity> cronon: ja und? warum nicht das aus den quellen?
<cronon> weil da 'ne ältere version ist
<cronon> also in den quellen
<TheInfinity> cronon: geht aber mit alias blender='/voller/pfad/zu/blender'
<TheInfinity> cronon: dafür ist das in den quellen meist recht stabil und durchgetestet
<cronon> und das pack ich in die bashrc
<cronon> *?
<TheInfinity> wär ne idee ;)
<noplease> hallo
<cronon> gibt es einen speziellen ordner, in den man solche manuell "installierte" programme reintut?
<TheInfinity> cronon: /opt
<cronon> danke. :)
<PBeck> hi
<misterx> hallo zusammen
<misterx> ich versuche gerade ein shell-skript nach einem programm zu benennen, welches nicht installiert ist
<misterx> aber anstatt das skript auszuführen, bietet mein rechner mir an, das programm zu intallieren
<misterx> will ich aber nicht.
<misterx> jemand ne idee, wie ich die "führen Sie sudo apt-get install sowieso"-meldung umgehen kann?
<k1l> misterx: das wird am path liegen. aber das klingt für mich nach einem riesigen rumgemurkse
<Fuchs> misterx: Programm entweder nicht ausfuehrbar markiert (chmod +x) oder nicht in $PATH. Aber was genau hast Du vor, und ginge nicht auch ein alias? 
<misterx> nein, am path liegt es nich
<misterx> das liegt in ~/bin mein skript und +x hats auch
<Fuchs> und which zeigt das auch als erstes an? 
<Fuchs> resp. nur
<k1l> wenn es in ~/bin gepackt hast musst du dich erstmal neu anmelden damits akzeptiert wird
<bekks> hash -r
<misterx> (afk9
<misterx> which zeigts garnicht an
<MarkusH> Hallo Ubuntu-Nutzer: soeben haben wir einen aktuelle Snapshot vom Ubuntuusers.de Wiki veröffentlicht: http://ubuntuusers.de/ikhaya/2147/
<bullgard4> MarkusH: Wie groß ist der Speicherplatzbedarf auf der Festplatte, wenn dekomprimiert?
<Fuchs> bullgard4: koenntet ihr das lieber in #ubuntuusers besprechen? Danke :) 
<dreamon> MarkusH, Danke für Info
<dreamon> Wenn ich "ls L*" mache kommt -> L?4???,??  LCD-Loecher.JPG . . . Wie krieg ich diese komische L?4.... datei los?
<bekks> Durch eine Reparatur deines defekten Dateisystems.
<dreamon> Bei einem eingehängten system.. mußt ich diese /force irgendwas setzten?
<bekks> sudo touch /forcefsck
<dreamon> genau..  danach isses weg?
<bekks> Ja.
<dreamon> bekks, Ah. Ok. Danke
<Fuchs> ggf. heisst auch wirklich nur die Datei komisch 
<Fuchs> dreamon: das fsck springt erst beim naechsten reboot an 
<dreamon> Fuchs, Läßt sich mit dateimanager auch nicht löschen.. Reboot ist klar.
<Fuchs> dreamon: dann ist vielleicht der Dateimanager zu doof um damit umzugehen, wenn sie nach dem fsck noch da ist: mv auf der Konsole, zusammen mit tab-completion 
<dreamon> Fuchs, Diese Fragezeichen sind invertiert dargestellt.. die bring ich über tastatur nicht zum Vorschein
<Fuchs> [20:44:31] <Fuchs> dreamon: [...]zusammen mit tab-completion 
<dreamon> Fuchs, Hab ich gelesen.. aber ich ab da 10 Dateien drin die mit L anfängt wie kann ich da die mit dem Invertierten Fragezeichen selektieren.. Tab wirft ja alle möglichkeiten aus
<Fuchs> nimm eine vernuenftige shell, die dann durchswitcht (zsh zum Beispiel) 
<Fuchs> oder nimm eine wildcard und die spezifische Endung der Datei 
<ppq> oder, unelegant, die anderen L* dateien verschieben
<dreamon> Fuchs, zsh .. ging das toll killen.. danke für info
<CptKlotz> Hallo zusammen
<bartosz_> hallo
<bekks> moin
<jff40> hi wie bekomme ich den vmware server 2 auf ubuntu server 10.04 instalirt der wiki eintrag hilft nicht weiter
<bekks> Warum nicht?
<bekks> Abgesehen davon, dass die Software jahrealt ist, und bereits abgekündigt ist.
<jff40> Ja ok die ist alt aber kenst du eine die das selber kann?
<bekks> Die was selber kann?
<jff40> das selbe wie vmware server
<bekks> Virtualbox. Kann noch wesentlich mehr als Vmware Server je konnte. Ansonsten noch KVM und Xen.
<jff40> wie bekomme ich das dan mit virtualbox hin das ich die virtuele machine auf dem einem instalire und dan von einem anderem rechner steuern/einstellen undsoweiter kann.
<koegs> jff40: http://code.google.com/p/phpvirtualbox/
<ppq> virtualbox hat doch nen integrierten RDP server für jede vbox
<ppq> kann man einfach in den einstellungen aktivieren und mit nem beliebigen RDP client (auch der von microsoft) sich verbinden
<koegs> ja, aber darüber kannst du nix an der VM steuern oder ändern und das eingebaute webinterface ist eher rudimentär
<koegs> daher empfehle ich phpvirtualbox
<ppq> kannte ich noch gar nicht, coole sache
<bekks> ssh -X und die GUI forwarden
<bekks> Ohne Webserver, ohne PHP. Wundervoll.
<koegs> ja und schnarchlahm über ferne verbindungen, aber das ist alles OT :)
<bekks> Oder VBoxHeadless/VBoxManage benutzen.
<jff40> ich habe das mal mit phpvirtualbox probiert aber es kom ein fehler beim laden der seite und das sin die einzelheiten http://nopaste.info/0e1ea2f19b.html
<jff40> ???
<zyztem> Guten Abend
<zyztem> oder doch guten Morgen ?
<zyztem> :)
<zyztem> Hat hier schon mal jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Thema DVB-T Sticks gemacht?
<k1l> ,wf? zyztem 
<shetlandpony> zyztem: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<zyztem> Also ich nutze ein LinuxMint 11 (Gnome), habe hier einen MSI DigiVox mini II v3.0 liegen und habe mich grad einfach mal gefragt warum der wohl unter Ubuntu/Mint nicht läuft. Habe allerdings auch in keiner anderen Distri je ausprobiert ob es funktioniert
<zyztem> Chipsatz ist ein Rtl2832U
<k1l> zyztem: das fragst du am besten die mint jungs
<zyztem> k1l: ok, danke
<zyztem> trotzdem noch einen schönen Abend Jungs! ;)
<schweegi> weiß jemand woher ich den kernel 3.0 als deb-Paket bekomme? will ihn unter Kubuntu 11.04 installieren, da er für Nvidia Optimus besser sein soll.
<sdx23> Eventuell aus irgend nem zweifelhaften PPA. Womit der Support dann auch endet, weil das ziemlich eklige Nebenwirkungen haben kann.
<schweegi> Hm.. das Problem ist, ich habe ein Notebook mit Nvidia Optimus.. und ich bekomme "bumblebee" zwar installiert, habe jedoch keine Ahnung wie ich die Skripte anlegen muss um die Karte via acpi-call zu aktivieren bzw. zu deaktivieren. un der kernel 3.0 soll da halt Verbesserungen mitbringen...
<schweegi> ich würde ja wohl die intel-grafik nutzen, wenn da nicht z.B. in Videos diese ewige Klötzchenbildung wäre.
<schweegi> und auf Windows habe ich einfach keine Lust mehr, drum wollte ich den neuen Kernel mal ausprobieren
#ubuntu-de 2012-07-16
<olly666> Hallo zusammen!
<olly666> Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, wie ich bei 12.04 den Screensaver (schwarzer Bildschirm) aus bekomme? Mit gsettings idle-activation und lock-enabled auf false habe ich schon versucht... bringt leider nix.
<jokrebel> olly666: Unity? 
<olly666> Ja... Unity
<jokrebel> Unter "Helligkeit und Sperren" das Sperren hast Du bereits aus?
<olly666> LOL - natürlich nicht. Das habe ich gesucht... mal sehen, ob es das war. Danke! :D
<jokrebel> olly666: Gerne
<El_Presidente> morgen
<El_Presidente> ich wollte mir eben aus dem ubuntu precise git den 3.5er kernel bauen, nur sagt mir "AUTOBUILD=1 NOEXTRAS=1 fakeroot debian/rules binary-xen" dass da kein "target" ist, ich habe den guide:  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel/Kompilierung wie immer befolgt
<kubine> Title: Kompilierung › Kernel › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<El_Presidente> bin mir da jetzt etwas ratlos, da ich eig. keinen rechtschreibfehler in meinen dateien habe finden können
<jokrebel> El_Presidente: Nur _ein_ Wort aus der kompletten Fehlermeldung zu posten ist meist nicht zielführend. NoPaste doch mal die komplette Meldung.
<El_Presidente> http://pastebin.com/eWRBHSak das ist schon alles
<kubine> Title: AUTOBUILD=1 NOEXTRAS=1 fakeroot debian/rules binary-xen make: *** Keine Regel, - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> Tjo, dann fehlt in dem Makefile wohl der Eintrag für binary-xen
<El_Presidente> dadrc, ich habe die dateien die im guide angegeben sind aber geändert
<El_Presidente> mit dem 3.2er kernel ging das ja auch immer
<LetoThe2nd> vielleicht haben sie das target ja rausgeschmissen? sowas kommt vor.... -> changelogs lesen gehen.
<El_Presidente> normalerweise ist "xen" ja nicht da
<El_Presidente> so habe ich ja die variante genannt
<El_Presidente> damit mir das nicht mit dem "generic" kernel kollidiert
<LetoThe2nd> El_Presidente: das ist doch nur benamsung fürs packagemanagement, aber kein make-target
<Blindie> kann sein das es für unity keine vernünftigen treiber für die Intel GMA X4500MHD GPU giebt?
<dadrc> Unity hat nichts mit den Grafiktreibern zu tun
<dadrc> Also, garnichts.
<Blindie> ups
<Blindie> nicht unity, was laber ich :D
<Blindie> 12.04 natürlich
<El_Presidente> LetoThe2nd, aber im guide steht das so drinnen:  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel/Kompilierung#Kompilieren-Die-Ubuntu-Methode
<kubine> Title: Kompilierung › Kernel › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<lumprich>  Hallo, nach dem Herumspielen an einem Testsystem ( habe vom Testsystem Ubuntu 12.04 aus die Zufgriffsrechte geändert für die Platte auf der mein Homeverzeichnis des Produktivsystems liegt). Jetzt kann ich mich nicht mehr als normaler Benutzer (root funktioniert) auf dem Produktivsystem anmelden. Hat jemand eine Idee wie mein LMDE wieder zum Laufen bekomme?
<LetoThe2nd> El_Presidente: das ist ja alles ganz wunderbar, und du hast auch schon 3x betant dass du dich an den "guide" gehalten hast. schön. fakt ist: wenns bis 3.2 so funktionierte wie du glaubtest dass es sein soll, und jetzt nicht mahr, dann hat sich was geändert.
<LetoThe2nd> El_Presidente: ergo: changelogs lesen gehen. kann gut sein, dass bzgl. xen zwischen 3.2 und 3.5 ne grössere änderung in mainline stattgefunden hat.
<LetoThe2nd> El_Presidente: unter umständen weiss es auch jemand in #ubuntu-kernel drekt, aber ich glaube dass wir hier im moment nicht direkt helfen können.
<El_Presidente> okay danke dir LetoThe2nd 
<dadrc> Blindie, also an sich sollte der ganz normale Inteltreiber die Karte unterstützen. Was hast du denn da für Probleme?
<deem> lumprich: LMDE = Linux Mint Debian Edtition?
<Blindie> die auflösung lässt sich nicht ändern
<lumprich> deem: ja
<deem> lumprich: dann fragst du am besten die Mint jungs, wie du bei denen die Rechte wieder korrigierst
<lumprich> deem: ok danke
<dadrc> Blindie, pack mal bitte deine /etc/default/grub in einen Pastebin
<Blindie> hab was vergessen, ich arbeite mit 2 monitoren, der laptopmonitor funktioniert gut, nur mein per vga angeschlossener hat nur 1280x800
<Blindie> ähhh 768
<dadrc> Was hat der Laptopmonitor?
<olly666> jokrebel: Das mit dem Screenblanking während ich angemeldet bin, scheint jetzt zu funktionieren. Wenn ich den Bildschirm jedoch sperre, dann kommt das immer noch. Problem dabei ist, dass das Bild nach Betätigen einer Taste nicht wiederkommt. Der Mauszeiger bewegt sich, aber ansonsten bleibt alles schwarz. Deswegen möchte ich dieses Screenblanking gerne komplett aussschalten.
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> Wie finde ich heraus ob ein Device mit "exfat" formatiert ist? Mount selber scheint es nicht automatisch zu erkennen. Bei NTFS ist ein weg "file -s "$device" | grep NTFS".
<yogg> Bei einem mit exfat formatierten device liefrt "file -s" leider nichts hilfreiches.
<yogg> System ist ubuntu 10.04
<deem> yogg: mal ein "sudo parted /dev/sdX print" versucht?
<jokrebel> olly666: Du hast es bereits ausgeschalten. Nun musst Du Dich nur noch dazu zwingen es nicht durch Klick auf "Bildschirm sperren" trotzdem aufzurufen ;-)
<olly666> jokrebel: Dann muss ich mal ausprobieren was passiert, wenn ich mich abmelde und nicht nur den Bildschirm sperre. ;)
<olly666> jokrebel: Das Screenblanking müsste als im Anmeldebildschirm auch aus sein, wenn ich die beiden Optionen per gsettings auf false gesetzt habe?
<jokrebel> olly666: Von dem was Du da in gsettings rumgemacht hast habe ich keine Ahnung. Frag den, der Dir den Tipp es _dort_ zu machen gab.
<olly666> jokrebel: Ok - ich melde mich jetzt testweise erst einmal ab vom System und schaue mal, was passiert. Bis später mal und Danke schon mal soweit...
<yogg> deem: "sudo parted /dev/sdb print" lifert leider kein Filesystem zurück (das feld ist einfach leer)
<olly666> yogg: "sudo -l /dev/sdX" sollte in der Spalte "System" das anzeigen, was du suchst
<olly666> yogg.: ich meine natürlich "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdX". ;)
<deem> yogg: bist du sicher, dass das system überhaupt formatiert ist? normalerweiße sollte parted sowas ausgeben.
<yogg> olly666: unter 10.04 leider nicht da steht dann "HPFS/NTFS" unter System.    Bei 12.04 steht "HPFS/NTFS/exFAT" drunter. Lider nichts eindeutiges :(
<deem> nicht das system.. das device natürlich :D
<yogg> ja der Punkt bei fdisk nennt sich nur System :D
<draft> Hey
<draft> ich hab nen problem mit echo -e auf ubuntu 10.x oder später 
<draft> echo -e zeigt im verzeichnis /opt die farben nicht an 
<draft> weiß jemand was man da machen kann ?
<deem> yogg: das war auf meinen satz bezogen :P
<dadrc> draft, echo -e zeigt erstmal garnichts an, was genau versuchst du da?
<Blindie> achja dadrc, 1366x768
<draft> echo -e "\033[46;1;31mblabla" müsste einen in der konsole farbigen text ausgeben (es geht um escape frequenzen)
<draft> wenn ich das so in die konsole eingebe klappts 
<draft> aber in /opt beispilsweise geht es nicht 
<yogg> deem: aso  sorry hab deinen satz überlesen.   Ja ist eindeutig exfat foratiert. kann es mit mount -t exfat auch mounten
<draft> wahrscheinlich geht das nur im home verzeichnis
<deem> draft: wie sieht denn der genaue befehl aus für /opt?
<dadrc> draft, hier gerade mal getestet: geht überall.
<dadrc> Blindie, dann mal bitte `xrandr -q` in 'nen Pastebin
<Blindie> okay
<yogg> deem: habs auch unter 12.04 getestet. parted gibt unter Filesystem nichts aus
<Blindie> dauert kurz, muss dafür neustarten
<chrishuygens> guten morgen
<yogg> deem: interessanterweise gibt mir aber die grafische Oberfläche unter 12.04 die Fehlermeldung das er exfat nicht kennt. Mal schauen wie die das raus findet.
<chrishuygens> ich habe ein problem mit einer neuinstallation von 12.04 amd64. grub erzeugt fehler der art "no such device <UUID>". Ich habe bereits die einschlägigen Reparaturanleitungen versucht, aber neuinstallieren/konfigurieren hat nichts geändert. was könnte ich noch versuchen?
<dadrc> chrishuygens, hast du mal die UUIDs verglichen?
<deem> yogg: seltsam, seltsam
<chrishuygens> dadrc: die ersten und letzten 3 ziffer stimmen ;)
<chrishuygens> dadrc: eigentlich sollte es genau das device geben
<dadrc> chrishuygens, steht in der Zeile von grub --no-floppy drin?
<chrishuygens> dadrc: ja
<dadrc> chrishuygens, probier mal, ob es ohne klappt. 
<dadrc> Also, beim Booten e drücken, Zeile editieren, mit F10 booten
<chrishuygens> dadrc: kk, ich wechsel mal eben den PC...
<chrishuygens> dadrc: auch ohne no-floppy derselbe fehler
<dadrc> Schade, das wär schön einfach gewesen
<chrishuygens> :D
<chrishuygens> ärgerlich, dass die frische installation schon krankt
<dadrc> Irgendwelche seltsamen Konfigurationen?
<chrishuygens> ne, eine hd (andere testweise rausgenommen zum vereinfachen) noch ein win7 vorher auch der platte und dann swap und / in logische partitionen hintendran
<chrishuygens> *auf der platte
<daniel31415> angenommen ich möchte verschlüsselte Information ins Netz raushauen aber sicher stellen das nur bestimmte Leute die Information entschlüsseln können - dabei will ich, das viele Leute mit dem gleichen schlüssel entschlüsseln können, aber nur ich mit einem geheimen schlüssel verschlüsseln kann - natürlich ohne das man auf öffentlich nach geheim schließen kann  - also grade das inverse Szenario zu PBK? Kennt da jemand ein too
<chrishuygens> dadrc:  wenn ich die ganze search-zeile rausnehme, is der fehler weg
<Blindie> so, hier ist mein xrandr -q http://pastebin.com/RqRVbDgv
<kubine> Title: Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 2390 x 768, maximum 8192 x 8192 LVDS1 conn - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> chrishuygens, und das bootet?
<chrishuygens> dadrc: ja
<deem> !512 > daniel31415 
<kubine> daniel31415: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<dadrc> daniel31415, verschlüssel den Kram halt mit einem öffentlichen Schlüssel und gib den Leuten, die es entschlüsseln können sollen, den privaten
<chrishuygens> lol
<daniel31415> aber wenn ich den priv key rausgebe kann doch jeder alles machen?
<LetoThe2nd> 2 schlüsselpaare verwenden in verkettung.
<dadrc> daniel31415, der öffentliche und der private Schlüssel unterscheiden sich im Grunde nicht: Was mit dem einen verschlüsselt ist, kann mit dem anderen entschlüsselt werden
<dadrc> Wenn du zusätzlich noch Authentifizierung willst, mach das, was Leto sagt
<deem> verschlüsselt man nicht normalerweiße zb emails mit dem public key und entschlüsselt wieder mit dem private key?
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: was leto schreibt, weil wenn sichs hier meinem desktop sage bringts gar nix ;)
<deem> LetoThe2nd: warum nicht? :P
<dadrc> LetoThe2nd, benutz halt Speech2Text.
<dadrc> deem, kommt drauf an, was man vorhat.
<deem> dadrc: wenn man es mit dem private key verschlüsselt, kann man es doch auch nur mit dem wieder entschlüsseln? der public key ist doch nur zum authentifizieren, aber nicht zum entschlüsseln da?
<daniel31415> dadrc: Ich kenne die Details der üblichen Software nicht aber: Man kann vom verschlüsselungs-schlüssel keinen Rückschluss auf den Entschlüsselungs-schlüssel ziehen?
<dadrc> deem, siehe ot
<dadrc> daniel31415, solltest du dir vielleicht angucken, bevor du solche Späße planst. Und wie gesagt, ein Public-Key-Verfahren funktioniert immer in beide Richtungen
<daniel31415> dadrc: meine Anwendung ist nicht gerade high-integrity, aber man will dem Blödsinn auch nicht zu freien Lauf lassen
<Blindie> kann mir jemand mit der auflösung jetzt weiterhelfen?
<dadrc> Blindie, sicher, dass der Monitor mehr kann? xrandr scheint der Meinung zu sein, dass 1024 das Maximum ist
<dadrc> Mal an einem anderen Rechner probiert?
<Blindie> 1280x800 ist normal
<Blindie> wenn ich unter windows starte funktioniert es
<Blindie> kann sein, dass es an vga liegt?
<daniel31415> ty dadrc, LetoThe2nd - hat sich aufgeklärt
<Blindie> kann man die auflösung nich manuell ind irgendeine datei eintragen?
<geldmacher> kann mir jmd den pfad des gdu-notification-daemon sagen?
<geldmacher> hab folgenden error in meiner xsession-errors:
<geldmacher> gnome-session[1887]: WARNING: Could not launch application 'gdu-notification-daemon.desktop': Unable to start application: Kindprozess »/usr/lib/gnome-disk-utility/gdu-notification-daemon« konnte nicht ausgeführt werden (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)
<Blindie> der pfad ist doch schon im errror ;)
<dadrc> geldmacher, hast du denn die gnome-disk-utility installiert?
<geldmacher> laut apt hab ich die aber scheinbar nicht in dem pfad wo er sucht :/
<ubuntuuser1204> guten morgen. ich bin von lucid auf precie gewechselt (Neuinstall). das Laptop läuft jetzt dauernd auf hochouren (Lüfter dreht voll durch) vorher war das nur unter großer last so! dabei läuft er laut top auf unter 10% - %Cpu(s):  7,3 us,  4,7 sy,  0,0 ni, 88,0 id,  0,0 wa,  0,0 hi,  0,0 si,  0,0 st
<geldmacher> der notification-daemon ist nur bei festplattenfehlern interessant oder? weil dann würde ich ihn erstmal deaktivieren um den error zu beseitigen
<dadrc> geldmacher, joa
<dadrc> ubuntuuser1204, Laptop? Wenn ja, was für einer?
<geldmacher> okay danke dir
<ubuntuuser1204> dadrc: Asus F5
<ubuntuuser1204> X50R
<dadrc> ubuntuuser1204, dann würd ich wohl http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/L%C3%BCftersteuerung empfehlen
<kubine> Title: Lüftersteuerung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ubuntuuser1204> ih möhte ubuntu 12.04 nochmal installieren, aber diesmal mit komplettverschlüsselung und automatisher aneldung, wie mach eich das?
<ubuntuuser1204> der liveinstall assistent bietet mir nur homeverschlüsselung gegen pw an.
<dadrc> Alternate-CD
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntuuser1204: ich weise ausdrücklich darauf hin: ich übernehme keinen support, du solltest wissen was du tust, und willst unbedigt backups haben.
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntuuser1204: ansonsten viel spass mit http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln
<kubine> Title: System verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Würde allerdings behaupten, dass Vollverschlüsselung + automatische Anmeldung irgendwie komisch klingt
<ubuntuuser1204> LetoThe2nd: da ich schon ein backup von meinem 10.04 habe. dürfte das thema gegessen sein. danke für den link
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntuuser1204: ansonsten vielleicht noch mal http://letosdelusions.blogspot.de/2012/02/pseudo-paranoia.html so als inspiration.
<kubine> Title: Leto's various delusions: Pseudo-Paranoia (at letosdelusions.blogspot.de)
<ubuntuuser1204> dadrc: auf 10.04 ging das. da habe ic ganz am anfang beim booten mein pw eingegeben und der gnome desktop fuhr hoch
<dadrc> ubuntuuser1204, ah, so meinst du das.
<dadrc> Ja, müsste machbar sein
<ubuntuuser1204> weißt du beim ubuntu startscreen beim booten
<ubuntuuser1204> geben sie hier ihr passwort zum entschlüsseln ein
<ubuntuuser1204> geht halt darum, dass wenn ich dussel mal doch meinen laptop irgendwo liegen lasse
<deem> reicht da nicht ein verschlüsseltes /home?
<deem> btw würde ich behaupten die anleitung im wiki zur verschlüsselung ist deprecated. mit demr alternate-cd geht das grafisch viel schneller und einfach als per terminal imo
<apricot1> problem mit Grub. Habe Win-7 auf em notebook. Dann Ubuntu 12.04 installiert - lief auch. Dann musste ich win-7 neu installieren. Dann mit live-dvd gebootet und "sudo grub-setup /dev/sda"... grub-setup stürzt ab mit Fehlermeldung
<apollo13> schön, hast ne frage auch?
<ppq> die da wäre? ;)
<ppq> übrigens: normal macht man das mit grub-install, nicht grub-setup
<apricot1> war der Vorgang so richtig ?  Was kann die Ursache sein ?
<apricot1> aha ok
<apollo13> du willst im ubuntuusers wiki mal grub2 widerherstellung durchlesen
<apricot1> ich hab das Prozedere von: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> apricot1: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#Root-Directory-Methode  diese methode solltest du nutzen. du hast vermutlich die von ganz oben genommen - "aus dem laufenden system". aber dein system läuft nicht, sondern die live-cd. ohne root partition mounten wird das nichts
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<FUZxxl> Hallo!
<apricot1> ja genau das hab ich gemacht. Ich versuchs dann mit sudo grub-install
<FUZxxl> GIbt es eine Binary von ffmpeg die man einfach so laufen lassen kann (ohne Installation)?
<FUZxxl> Ich habe hier ein 10.04 wo AAC-encoding nicht funktioniert
<ppq> apricot1: nur grub-install wird genau so fehlschlagen, lies bitte was ich schrieb, insb. den link ;)
<ppq> FUZxxl: für 10.04 kannst du ffmpeg aus medibuntu installieren, da sind dann auch rechtlich problematische codecs mit drin
<FUZxxl> okay
<FUZxxl> Danke
<FUZxxl> :-)
<apricot1> sudo grub-install /dev/sda ergibt: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: Fehler: cannot find a device fpr /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?) - ich hab von live-cd gebootet
<k1l_> apricot1: lies die wiki page und hör auf da wild befehle einzugeben
<ppq> FUZxxl: ah, ffmpeg selbst ist wohl doch nicht drin, aber dinge wie libavcodec-extra-53 etc. kannst du von dort mal installieren. siehe http://packages.medibuntu.org/lucid/index.html
<kubine> Title: Medibuntu -- Details of release lucid (at packages.medibuntu.org)
<k1l_> apricot1: ppq hat dir auch den direktlink zu dem abschnitt gegeben, den du die ganze zeit überliest
<k1l_> apricot1: nur der eine befehl reicht nunmal nicht. die vorarbeit musst du dir jetzt druch lesen der wiki page aneignen
<apricot1> ja da war ich zu schnell :)
<k1l_> apricot1: ja, wie immer :(
<Joe-Waschl> moin @ll
<apricot1> hab keine Zeit - das Grab rückt näher...
<k1l_> apricot1: du wärst schon lange fertig, wenn du mal richtig aufpassen würdest.
<TheInfinity> apricot1: scheint ja super zu funktionieren erstmal alles ganz schnell zu machen und dann ewig daran zu sitzen weil das mit dem ganz schnell doch nicht geht. :p
<apricot1> jaja, ätzt nur ...
<koegs> apricot1: gerne
<apricot1> danke, ich setz mal die Brille auf und lese.....
<yogg> Ich habe grade ein komisches Verhalten.
<yogg> 2 USB Sticks mit unterschiedlichen Filesystem. NTFS und FAT32 (tritt wahrscheinlich mit jeder Kombination auf). Genaue Fehlerbeschreibung hier: http://pastebin.com/mBLtCbR5
<kubine> Title: Stick1 (NTFS) hat ein Label: Volume Stick2 (FAT32) hat kein Label. USB Port0 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<yogg> Hat jemand eine Idee wieso das auftritt?
<dreamon_> https://www.virtualbox.org/ ist offline.. seit wann denn das?
<kubine> Title: Oracle VM VirtualBox (at www.virtualbox.org)
<ZeroMC> geht doch?
<dreamon_> Echt.. hier nicht.. komisch
<ring0> dreamon_, http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ ;)
<kubine> Title: Down For Everyone Or Just Me -> Check if your website is down or up? (at www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com)
<dreamon_> Hab noch nen Rechner probiert.. und auch Chromium.. geht net
<k1l_> !ot > dreamon_ 
<kubine> dreamon_: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<yogg> Hmm, wenn ich zwischendurch "blkid" ohne Optionen aufrufe dann ist der Fehler weg. Naja damit kann man aber leben.
<MisterX> hallo zusammen
<MisterX> ich habe gestern auf [XL]ubuntu 12.04 geupgradet und nun stürzt thunderbird direkt nach dem start ab
<MisterX> ist das jemandem auch so gegangen, der dann möglicherweise eine idee hat, wie man das fixt?
<kinghol> starte doch mal Thunderbird im Terminal und erzähl mal was für eine Fehlermeldung kommt
<MisterX> das paste ich mal hier:
<MisterX> misterx@hydra:~$  thunderbird
<MisterX> misterx@hydra:~$ 
<k1l_> benenn mal den profile ordner um in deinem home und guck ob es vlt an einem addon etc liegt
<MisterX> ich wüsste von keinen addons
<MisterX> …außer die sprache, die könnte ein addon sein
<MisterX> k1l_: also mv .thunderbird .thunderbird_backup ?
<k1l_> MisterX: ja
<MisterX> hm, also… safe-mode tut.
<MisterX> jo, ist ein kaputtes plugin
<MisterX> jo, war ein plugin.
<MisterX> kthxbye ;)
<oznt> hi
<oznt> nicht wirklich eine Ubutu frage ... aber kennt jemand hier eine DSL Angebot wo ich muss nicht bezahlen fuer WLAN router wie in 1&1 oder Alice?
<k1l_> !ot > oznt 
<kubine> oznt: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<LetoThe2nd> oznt: wenn du's doch eh schon weisst, bitte gleich ab nach #ubutnu-de-offtopic. danke.
<oznt> LetoThe2nd, danke, diese Channel ist leer :-/
<LetoThe2nd> oznt: vertipper (own brain use was required) -> #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<k1l_> oznt: dann nimm den link vom bot ohne typo drin :/
<Tiefflieger> Hi, gibt es für Ubuntu 12.04 Server in den Paketen ein Programm zur Verwaltung eines Mailservers? Der Mailserver läuft und funktioniert schon auf dem Server. Ich würde aber gerne auch nicht-Konsolennutzern z.B. die Erstellung von Mailkonten ermöglichen.
<hasdf> Tiefflieger, webmin / virtualmin?
<k1l_> bitte nicht webmin
<deem> für exim gibt es virtual exim
<k1l_> das ist zu recht aus dem support von ubuntu geflogen
<oznt> LetoThe2nd, sorry, ich habe dein Link nicht wirklich gelessen (nur mouse click)
<Tiefflieger> hasdf: webmin ist doch für die komplette Serververwaltung, das ist mir eigentlich zuviel
<Tiefflieger> postfixadmin ist ja leider nicht in den Paketen
<hasdf> k1l_, gibt es auch gute oberflächen? noch nie was in die richtung benutzt...
<k1l_> hasdf: ich selber nutze keine oberflächen. 
<k1l_> aber webmin ist rausgeflogen, da es unter anderem einfach konfigs überschreibt
<yogg> Tiefflieger: ich könnte dir Zimbra ans Herz legen. Aber das ist ein kompletter Mailserver
<Tiefflieger> Oh danke, aber ich bleibe lieber Postfix + Dovecot ;-)
<linuxsusefan> hi all, hat jemand von euch schon mal von 32bit auf 64bit das system umgestellt ohne neu zu installieren? via Upgrade sozusagen .… ?
<k1l> nope. reinstall ist das die beste lösung
<linuxsusefan> k1l: danke, wird wohl besser sein ... :-)
<GerhardSchr> hi
<Matriks404> Hi hitla, schaise!
<tuxtuxtux> Was kann ich machen, wenn meine ati radenon hd6570 bei hdmi schlechtes Signal gibt(http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/hdmi-anschluss-gibt-schlechte-aufloesung-und-v/) Sorry, das ich das hier poste, aber es ist recht dringend.
<kubine> Title: hdmi Anschluss gibt schlechte Auflösung und verursacht Balken. › Grafik, Tastatur und Maus › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<tuxtuxtux> keiner eine Idee?
<tuxtuxtux> hallllllllo?
 * Valko slaps tuxtuxtux around a bit with a large trout
<Valko> spam doch nicht überall rum
<mnass> moin: gibt es ein offizielles Verzeichnis von Ubuntu Updates und deren Zweck - z.B. bei security Updates die Lücke die es schließt?
<k1l> mnass: schau mal auf der mailinglist vlt
<ppq> mnass: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/
<kubine> Title: UbuntuUpdates - Home (at www.ubuntuupdates.org)
<ppq> die seite ist aber nicht "offiziell", also nicht von canonical.
<ppq> trotzdem sehr nützlich
<mnass> k - hab da auch noch was gefunden http://www.ubuntu.com/usn
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu security notices | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<eXtense> nabend. Beim VLC gibt's ja so einen dropdown-verlauf mit den url's für streams. Weiß jemand wie ich den bereinigen kann bzw wo die datei liegt in der das festgehalten wird?
<apollo13> tststs
<ppq> :)
<apollo13> strace verrät dir die datei
<eXtense> :D ich wusste ja dass solche gedanken aufkommen. nein darum geht's nicht ;) ich möchte mir nur eine art lesezeichen-menü daraus machen mit den beliebtesten streams. 
<eXtense> apollo13,  wie wäre strace da anzuwenden? oÔ
<apollo13> strace vlc 
<apollo13> und nen |grep was dich interessiert nachschießen
<apollo13> strace vlc 2>&1|grep open wäre zb nen guter ansatz
<eXtense> oha. da komm ich schon nicht mehr mit. aber ich versuchs mal moment :D
 * ppq vermutet irgendwas in ~/.local/share/vlc/
<apollo13> dort ist nur ne komische playlist drinnen
<eXtense> apollo13,  also ich kann leider nichts brauchbares finden an einträgen.
<eXtense> ppq,  jap da ist nur die medienbiblithek abgelegt soweit ich das sehe
<apollo13> dann weiß ich adhoc auch nicht wo das landet
<eXtense> sehr seltsam...ich hab vlc schon neu installiert deswegen...das dropdown menü bleibt
<ppq> ja, das deutet darauf hin, dass das irgendwo im home gespeichert wird
<apollo13> ja klar, das sind ja userdaten, die werden nicht gelöscht
<eXtense> Woho! Gefunden!
<guntbert> eXtense: verrätst du uns auch, wo?
<eXtense> ./.config/vlc
<eXtense> guntbert,  so schnell bin ich nicht :b
<guntbert> :)
<eXtense> da ist es dann in der datei vlc-qt-interface.conf
<eXtense> abschnitt "[OPEN]"
<eXtense> thx für den tipp mit dem home verzeichnis & nen schönen abend euch allen!
<passt2> nabend
<passt2> ich habe ein notebook mit zwei grafikkarten
<passt2> wie kann ich erkennen, welche grafikkarte von ubuntu verwendet wird?
<passt2> sysinfo zeigt an:
<passt2> vga compatible controller
<ppq> passt2: 'pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log && lspci -vvv | pastebinit' bitte
<passt2> NVIDIA Corporation G98 (Geforce 9300M GS)
<k1l> !grafikkarten_nvidia > passt2 
<kubine> passt2: Informationen zu Grafikkarten/Nvidia finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia
<k1l> dort unten den treiber für die hybrid geschichte angucken
<passt2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1095574/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<passt2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1095575/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<kirsten> hi, kennt ihr eine alternative zum formeleditor von openoffice , ich möchte mich allerdings nicht in latex einarbeiten
<kirsten> habe mich schon halb todgegoogelt
<dAnjou> moment, warte ...
<dAnjou> LATEX!
<dAnjou> du musst das nich direkt benutzen
<dAnjou> latex direkt zu schreiben is die hölle
<dAnjou> es gibt editoren dafür
<dAnjou> der populärste dürfte wohl lyx sein
<bekks> kirsten: De facto gibt es keine. Was es allerdings gibt, ist (im Web), "Konverter" die eine Formel in diverse Ausgabeformate umsetzen können, u.a. in Grafiken.
<dAnjou> oder auch wolfram
<kirsten> ja, habe auch so einen editor probiert, der gefällt mir auch recht gut, allerdings muss ich die Formeln in impress und writer einfügen, und es ist total doof, im editor die Formel zu erstellen, ein pdf zu erzeugen und dass per screenshot zu kopieren und in impress einzufügen :-(
<dAnjou> http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=1%2F2+%2B+x%5E2
<kubine> Title: 12 x2 - Wolfram|Alpha (at www.wolframalpha.com)
<kirsten> lyx habe ich probiert, fand ich auch gut, gibt es eine einfache möglichkeit aus lyx die produzierte Formel als Grafik nach impress zu exportieren. also ein schnelles coppy & paste?
<dAnjou> wahrscheinlich nich, probier wolfram
<kirsten> oh, wolfram!!!!  Danke!
<bekks> kirsten: Der "Editor" (Websitefoo) produziert eine Grafik.
<bekks> Kein Grund, noch einen Umweg über screenshots oder PDF zu gehen.
<kirsten> jo, wunderbar!
<kirsten> obwohl  lyx deutlich intuitiver, also einfacher zu bedienen ist, da sehe ich halt vorgefertigte Formeln, bei Wolfram muss ich erst wieder schaun, wie ich es denn eintippe
<Guschtel> kirsten: http://www.codecogs.com/latex/eqneditor.php
<kubine> Title: Online LaTeX Equation Editor - create, integrate and download (at www.codecogs.com)
<kirsten> oh, super, jungs ihr seid echt klasse!!!
<Guschtel> kirsten: "latex formula editor" hab ich gesucht
<Guschtel> erster treffer ;D
#ubuntu-de 2012-07-17
<apricot1> ich will samba einrichten. Hab gehört von 'webmin' soll man die Finger lassen - stimmt das ?
<koegs> apricot1: ja
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Archiv/Webmin
<kubine> Title: Webmin › Archiv › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<apricot1> koegs,  danke ich installiere gerade ebox - hatte bisher immer webmin verwendet, uch für andere serverdienste und auch unter suse
<Valko> die geschichte mit webmin is ja uncool
<koegs> und bei ebox/zentyal problemen darf man sich getrost an die Entwickler wenden
<Valko> koegs kann ich zentyal nicht aufn vorhandes system "draufbügeln"?
<apollo13> du willst zentyal nicht verwenden
<Valko> habs gemerkt
<apollo13> alles was zentyal macht kannst du in /etc selber machen^^
<Valko> ich fand die oberfläche ganz nett, webmin trau ich nicht so ganz
<Valko> hab nun an verschiedenen ecken gehört, dass man von webmin lieber die finger lassen sollte
<apollo13> zentyal ist ne buggy blackbox die man auch nicht verwenden will
<Barados83> guten morgen
<Barados83> vielleicht kann mir jemand mit einem kleinen problem helfen. ich habe xubuntu 12.04 frisch installiert aber kann meine soundeinstellungen nicht konfigurieren. pulseaudio lässt sich nicht starten ausm menue heraus
<Valko> moin
<Barados83> so ich habe noch ein bisserl geforscht. ich habe hdmi-sound, onboard-sound und meine pci-soundkarte. ich denke da verschluckt es sich. wenn ich den task manager starte zeigt er mir 7mal "pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog" mit unterschiedlichen PID aber identischem speicherverbrauch an...
<deem> ja, das kenn ich. ich hatte am anfang auch probleme, bis ich meine usb soundkarte zum laufen gebracht habe. ich glaube der verwendet standardmäßig irgendwie nur die hdmi karte. du solltest alles, ausser der soundkarte, die du nutzen willst in pulseaudio deaktivieren und im alsamixer kontrollieren, ob die richtige soundkarte auch aktiv ist
<Barados83> ja und daran scheitert es ja gerad leider. ich kann "pavucontrol" ja nicht anzeigen lassen.
<user82> ehm frage..das stimmt nicht oder linux ist eigenständig entstanden und os-x von unix wenn ich nicht irre? Quote:"Apple nahm vor vielen Jahren einen (großen) Teil des Linux-Codes, sperrte diesen und baute sein System darauf auf."
<sysdef> user82: es war BSD und #ubuntu-de-offtopic ist der channel den du suchst
<deem> os-x stammt von darwin ab wenn ich mich nich tirre, aber das gehört eher ins offtopic
<user82> okay..merce
<brejoc> hi @all
<brejoc> Ich habe meine Pakete durch diverse ppa ziemlich durcheinander gebraucht. gibt es eine möglichkeit wieder zu den default-paketen von ubuntu 12.04 zurückzukehren. also alle updates aus dem ppa zu deinstallieren und durch die originalen pakete, soweit nötig, ersetzen?
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> ppa-purge anwenden und alle Pakete aus den PPA deinstallieren.
<brejoc> bekks: dann bin ich aber auch die pakete los, die zuvor aus dem quellen von 12.04 installiert waren und dann von den ppa ersetzt wurden - oder?
<bekks> Dann bist Du alle Pakete los, die aus einem PPA installiert wurden.
<brejoc> hintergrund meiner frage ist folgender: ich hatte ein ppa für gnome3 installiert. allerdings läuft das bei mir nicht wirklich stabil. allerdings wurden dabei einige gtk-pakete und diverse andere pakete von 12.04 ersetzt. daher würde ich gerne sozusagen ein downgrade auf die original pakete von ubuntu machen.
<benvei> Ich habe Ubuntu 12.04 laufen, fluxbox + roxterm. Wenn ich via SSH auf einem Server tmux öffne werden alle befehle die ich in tmux eingebe auf den client "übertragen", d.h. sie werden am server und am client ausgeführt.
<benvei> Ein tmux läuft in dem Moment _nur_ am Server, nicht am client
<bekks> brejoc: Dann benutze ppa-purge, deinstalliere alle Pakete die aus PPA installiert wurden und installiere diese Pakete ggf. aus den Ubuntu-Repos erneut, falls das nicht schon automatisch passiert.
<brejoc> bekks: danke, sieht gut aus!
<captain-capslock> moin
<brejoc> servus captain-capslock
<captain-capslock> hier brennt ja heute der bär^^
<Valko> nicht nur der bär
<koegs> captain-capslock: ist doch toll, wenn die leute keine probleme haben
<El_Presidente> hi, ich habe in meinem system zwei grakas, einmal die onboard intel une einmal ne ati, gibt es ne möglichkeit dass die grafische oberfläche immer auf der onboard karte startet ohne dass ich im bios diese als primäre karte festlegen muß?
<apricot1> Samba läuft, Freigaben erscheinen im Win-7 notebook.
<apricot1> Aber keine Drucker/DVD - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1096530/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<koegs> apricot1: benutzt du jetzt ebox/zentyal
<apricot1> koegs, nein, alles manuell in der smb.conf
<TheInfinity> apricot1: drucker sind n bissl hässlich.
<TheInfinity> apricot1: gib mal smb.conf
<apricot1> TheInfinity,  - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1096543/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<koegs> apricot1: wo kommt denn der schrott für die sektion [dev] her?
<TheInfinity> apricot1: und warum hast du printing, aber nicht printcap name deaktiviert? hier ist beides aktiv,
<TheInfinity> apricot1: und an sich würde ich auch empfehlen einfach mal zu entmüllen. so config files kann man ja nicht lesen ;)
<apricot1> ok
<apricot1> ich hatte das tool samba aus dem software-center installiert
<apricot1> was ist in /dev  der DVD-Brenner. sg0 oder sr0 ?
<apricot1> ist ein SATA Brenner
<TheInfinity> apricot1: frag lshw :)
<apricot1> merci :)
<apricot1> hmm.. hab in smb.conf eingetragen  path = /dev/sr0 - Fehlermeldung in der log-Datei: smbd/service.c:1054(make_connection_snum)
<apricot1>   '/dev/sr0' is not a directory, when connecting to [DVD-Linux-2]
<TheInfinity> ./dev/sr0 ist auch kein ordner.
<TheInfinity> du kannst doch keine devices als device nodes freigeben. nur ordner.
<apricot1> ok, also zuerst in ein directory mounten
<TheInfinity> wäre ein plan.
<kirsten> hallo, ich habe irre viele doc dateien, wenn ich die in open office öffne, dann ist die Formatierung eigentlich anders als ursprünglich, gibt es da ein Programm, das besser geeignet ist oder einen konverter oder so?
<ppq> kirsten: nein, nicht wirklich
<TheInfinity> kirsten: microsoft office lizenz + wine.
<kirsten> ps.: ich könnte die natürlich in virtualbox öffnen und als PDF abspeichern, dass möchte ich aber nicht, weil ich die Arbeitsblätter, weiterin bearbeiten möchte
<kirsten> iii
<ppq> kirsten: du kannst aber mal schauen, ob du die aktuellste version von libreoffice (ehemals "openoffice") hast. eventuell sieht es mit der neusten version besser aus
<TheInfinity> kirsten: ist die einzige möglichkeit. neben ner VM natürlich.
<apricot1> Ja jetzt läuft die DVD, danke - kaum macht mans richtig, gehts :)
<kirsten> ah! "die aktuellste version von libreoffice " - ich nutze immer noch 10.04 -läuft ja alles super :-)
<ppq> kirsten: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LibreOffice#ltere-Ubuntu-Versionen-ueber-ein-PPA
<kubine> Title: LibreOffice › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> beachte bitte den hinweis dort
<kirsten> nehmen wir mal an, ich gehe den schlechtesten Weg: wine+ms-Office, gibt es dann ein Format in MS-Office, das besser zum Abspeichern geeignet wäre, damit ich es zukünftig gut in OO öffnen könnte?
<ppq> ms office kann als .odt speichern, zumindest in neueren versionen. aber was die da produzieren, ist so schlecht, dass libreoffice damit nicht besser klarkommt als mit .doc ;)
<kirsten> geil!-also vor allem eher nicht geil
<kirsten> ok, danke!
<kirsten> jetzt noch mal eine ganz knifflige Frage: gibt es die Möglichkeit ein PDF zu scannen bzw. einzulesen und in ein Latex-Dokument umzuwandeln???-Also das PDF sollte dann quasi wie in einer Texterkennung erkannt werden und in ein Latex-Dukument umgewandelt werden.
<hdp> Kommt drauf an.
<kirsten> also, ich habe leider auch immer sehr viele Formeln und Grafiken in meinen PDF
<hdp> Dann eher nicht, bzw. nur mit Nacharbeit.
<kirsten> schade :(
<apricot1> erst mal danke :)
<Lokke> Hallo Welt
<jokrebel> Lokke: Tests bitte in #test ;-)
<Lokke> ich habe ein Problem mit Windows 7 seit der installation von Ubuntu.. Mein win7 denkt nun ständig, dass es erneut aktiviert werden muss.. 
<Lokke> eiw kommt das? Mein Windows ist original.
<Lokke> Liegt das an Grub? und wie kann ich dies beheben?
<jokrebel> Lokke: Vielleicht musste die WIN-Partition verkleinert werden? Und eine anschließende Defragmentierung wurde auch nicht gemacht?
<Lokke> ja dies war der fall
<ppq> Lokke: nein, das liegt nicht an grub, denn grub lädt selbst nur den windows bootloader, der dann windows startet. das muss eine andere ursache haben
<dariebi_> Hallo, kurze frage. welchen Befehl brauche ich um mir im Terminal die Prozesse anzeigen zu lassen?
<ppq> dariebi_: ps -eF
<ppq> z.b.
<LetoThe2nd> oder ps ax, oder pstree... oder (h)top wenns was längeres sein soll.
<ppq> top oder htop sind hübscher ;)
<dariebi_> :-) danke Leute,
<subz3r0> Hi
<dariebi_> hi
<subz3r0> Kann mir jemand nen Tool empfehlen um USB-Sticks zu testen? (Lese-, Schreibgeschwindigkeit, etc...)
<deem> hdparm
<subz3r0> danke, deem
<salvar> nabend
<m0tte> hallo
<m0tte> meine root shell im recovery mode hat nur leserecht
<m0tte> habe die sudoer zerschossen und muss das ändern
<sdx23> m0tte: Du meinst, dass die Root-Partition readonly gemountet ist. 
<m0tte> ja bei änderungen nur read-only meldung
<sdx23> m0tte: i.e. du willst die rw mounten: mount -o remount,rw /
<m0tte> danke sdx23! :D
<m0tte> das wars
<jokrebel> !seen beer
<kubine> jokrebel: I have not seen beer.
<TomTommy> nabend
<user82> hi. ich hatte in 12.04 mal die bildschirmtastatur(sowohl onboard als auch die beim anmeldebildschrim) aktiv und jetz taucht sie jedesmal auf wenn ich den pc entsperren will. kann ich das wieder loswerden?
<user82> oh peinlich..ich sehe grad zum erstenmal dass es "onboard optionen" als extre starter gibt wo man sowas einstellen kann
<user82> hat sich wohl erledigt
<stf> hallo ich versuche derzeit XEn installieren, allerdings scheint dies ein grub2 zu scheitern, soweit ich das kapiert habe, muss ich doch damit Xen berücksichtigt wird, den skript unter grub.d/ eine höhere Priorität einräumen oder? also ich habe 10_linux nach 11_linux und 20_linux_xen nach 10_linux  umbenannt. Ich habe versucht der Anleitung:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen leider finde ich nach dem reboot keine Linuxeintrag 
<kubine> Title: Xen - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<jean-pierre> hallo, ich hatte damals oft meine notebook festplatte formatiert/partiert etc. dann ging sie nicht jetzt nutze ich sie als externe festplatte, windows erkennt sie und kann drauf schreiben, aber ubuntu sagt die festplatte steht kurz vorm absturz und schmeist nur fehler man kann nix machen überall kommt ein fehler
<dadrc> stf, aber update-grub hast du schon ausgeführt, ja?
<stf> natürlich versuche mich an die Anleitung zu halten
<schlicht> jean-pierre,  schau doch mal was smart sagt : http://wiki.ubuntu-forum.de/index.php/SMART_MonTools
<kubine> Title: SMART MonTools – Ubuntu-Forum Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu-forum.de)
<stf> dadrc: es scheint so als würde er die xen-4.1-amd64.gz komplett im /boot verzeichnis komplett ignorieren
<stf> wenn ich update-grub laufen lasse werden alle kernel aufgelistet nur nicht der xen, unabhängig davon ob entpackt oder nicht
<dadrc> stf, was sagtn das xm list?
<jean-pierre> also kann smart die festplatte wieder reparieren? da steht nur was über fehler suche, ich kann keine aktion auf der festplatte über ubuntu ausführen, nicht löschen oder schreiben nix geht, sie wird erkannt aber ubuntu kann nix machen, es kommt sogar eine absturz warnung also die festplatte steht kurz vor dem absturz, ich dachte schon die explodiert :D aber windows hat keine probleme mit der festplatte, lesen schreiben etc alles geht.  Ach wo 
<jean-pierre> ich die noch im Notebook hatte ging gar nichts mehr man konnte nicht mehr booten nix ging mehr auch bios operrationen nicht, aber als externe geht sie unter windows alles sehr komisch 
<stf>  +dadrc: ERROR:  Can't find hypervisor information in sysfs!
<bekks> jean-pierre: Was sind die denn konkreten, exakten Fehler die du bekommst? Schieb sie bitte in einen Pastebin und stelle sie uns zur Verfügung.
<schlicht> jean-pierre, smart sagt dir ob die festplatte wirklich bald im eimer ist. wenn das der fall ist, daten retten, denn die raucht dir bald ab.
<stf> +dadrc: uname -a ergibt auch das der normale kernel gestartet ist
<jokrebel> …und nein - SMART kann die Festplatte in der Regel nicht reparieren sondern weist Dich nur auf einen kritischen Status hin.
<jean-pierre> hmm ist jetzt zu spät um die anzuschließen werde morgen noch mal rein kommen, danke schon mal, aso und das der linux kernel eine festplatte kaputt macht habe ich letztens mal gelesen, könnte das sein?
<bekks> jean-pierre: Nein.
<dadrc> stf, der normale Host-Kernel müsste auch laufen, soweit ich weiß
<stf> okay
<dadrc> Das mit dem Hypervisor ist allerdings seltsam
<jean-pierre> aso oh jh habe den drucker vergessen *heul* muss bis morgen noch was drucken, bekomme den nicht ans laufen http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Brother/Drucker hier wird beschrieben, wie man die neueren drucker ans laufen bekommt, ich habe schon die pakete der vorbereitung installiert und die zwei ordner angelegt, dann habe ich meine zwei deb treiber gedownloadet, und dann schreibt das wiki das man 3 befehle eingeben muss. Hier komme ich nicht weiter muss 
<jean-pierre> ich die Befehle noch anpassen weil da *..* so sterne sind? und müssen die Treiber in die zwei zuvor erstellten Ordner könnte da mal jemand gerade kucken?
<kubine> Title: Drucker › Brother › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stf> okay mit grub hat das also nichts zu tun?
<dadrc> geh ich von aus
<stf> dadrc: hast auch keinen plan woran es liegen könnten
<dadrc> stf, wir benutzen nur libvirt, mehr als die Anleitung da weiß ich auch nicht
<jean-pierre> sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture *lpr*.deb  muss bei *lpr* was ausgetauscht werden oder heißt der befehl wirklich so?
<stf> dadrc: libvirt reicht das aus für Paravirtualisierung?
<dadrc> jean-pierre, das ist globbing, installiert alle dateien, die auf *lpr*.deb matchen
<jean-pierre> wie installier ich die denn und was ist matchen bin anfänger habe beide deb packete wie installier ich die?
<jean-pierre> ah öffnen mit dem software center und dann installieren das ist ja einfach 
<jean-pierre> ist das richtig so?
<dadrc> stf, jo, wir haben KVM drunter, damit geht das.
<dadrc> jean-pierre, ist eine Möglichkeit, ja.
<stf> dadrc funktionieren auch 3dvirtualisierung
<dadrc> stf, soweit ich weiß nicht, ne
<jean-pierre> ne der installiert die aber dann steht da installieren sie diese datei nur wenn sie ihrer quelle vertrauen und dann steht da wieder installieren??? und der befehl /home/jean-pierre/Downloads/brdcp7030lpr-2.0.2-1.i386.deb geht immer noch nicht?
<jean-pierre> toller support chat echt
<dadrc> jean-pierre, du darfst gerne gehen. Wer sich hier beteiligt, macht das freiwillig. Wenn du die Anleitung nicht sauber liest, können wir da nichts dafür.
<dadrc> Ich hab das selber mehrfach gemacht, die Anleitung funktionier.t
<jean-pierre> willst du mich verarschen ich sagte schon mehrmals das ich die anleitung nicht verstehe erzähl hier keine scheiße du hu*rerns*ohn hahaha m*istg*eburt haha sch wamz lutscher 
<dadrc> Gut, dann geht er halt freiwillig.
<march> Yep
<stf> dadrc: ich nutze lubuntu könnte das das problem sein?
<dadrc> stf, sollte ziemlich egal sein
<stf> gut
<stf> mist wat mach ich denn jetzt :-D ^^
<stf> hm okay ich starte jetzt den rechner neu und installiere lubuntu neu und installiere xen vom neuen :D
<dadrc> stf, das wird's nicht bringen
<stf> oh menno musst du mich gleich entmutigen :D
<dadrc> Na, wollt dir die Arbeit ersparen. 
<bekks> Wozu denn XEN auf einem Lubuntu?
<stf> danke :D
<bekks> Wieso nicht auf einem Ubuntu Server?
<stf> das wäre die alternative :D
<bekks> Virtualbox.
<stf> lubuntu wollte ich austesten und ich mag es
<dadrc> stf, hab dich vorhin falsch verstanden, der Kernel müsste natürlich schon in der Liste stehen und auswählbar sein, sorry.
<stf> ach und dann wollte ich nochmal veruschen xen auszuprobieren
<stf> aha
<stf> :D
<stf> dann wie überede ich grub2 den kernerl mit aufzulisten :D
<dadrc> stf, kleinen Moment, hab 'ne Idee.
<stf> danke
<dadrc> Überprüf mal, ob die linux_xen-Datei in /etc/grub.d +x hat
<dadrc> Also, die muss ausführbar sein, sonst überspringt Grub die Suche nach Xen-Kerneln, wenn ich das richtig sehe
<stf> ist gesetzt
<dadrc> stf, und im Output von ´update-grub2` taucht der Xen-Kernel nicht auf?
<stf> nö
<dadrc> http://askubuntu.com/questions/115931/xen-4-1-missing-from-the-grub-menu ← 
<kubine> Title: grub2 - XEN 4.1 missing from the Grub Menu - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<stf> dadrc: hm bin ich gefolgt allerdings wird xen immer noch nicht gelistet
<dadrc> stf, aber der neue Serverkernel taucht in der Liste auf?
<stf> jup
<stf> also jetzt der update-grub liste
<stf> ja
<dadrc> Jo
<stf> dann boot ich mal neu wa? und dann mit den neuen kernel?
<dadrc> Probier's mal
<stf> bis gleich
<stf> dadrc: back
<stf> so funzt
<dadrc> klappt? wunderbar
<stf> jetzt muss ich nur noch den desktop unter dem anderen kernel laufen bekommen^^
<stf> habe den properitären nvidiatreiber installiert
<stf> jetzt muss ich mir erstmal die skripte suchen um das in der konsole zu berwergstelligen
<ZackZarap> abend
<ZackZarap> gibt es einen anderen weg als backports oder distupdate um unter 11.10 eine aktuelle version von pcre zu installieren
<ZackZarap> auf nem server will ich backports nicht machen
<ZackZarap> und distupdate ist mir zu unsicher
<bekks> Mit 12.04 hast Du 5 Jahre Ruhe.
<ZackZarap> ja klar
<ZackZarap> ich mach dist update und danach geht wieder nix
<bekks> Und alle anderen Wege außer Backports sind unsicherer/nicht portabel.
<malformed> Salute, ich hatte alienarena mit configure und make (etc) installiert. Als ich das spiel wieder deinstallieren wollte, fand ich keine möglichkeit, dies zu tun und habe daher alle relevanten ordner gelöscht, da ich das irgendwo im Netz las. Nun werden mit autoremove die dependenzen, die ich im vorfeld installiert hatte nicht entfernt, kann mir jemand sagen, woran das liegt und im idealfall, was ich dagegen tun kann?
<dadrc> malformed, wieso das so ist: Du hast die Abhängigkeiten von Hand installieren, solche Pakete werden von autoremove nicht entfernt
<malformed> fuark :/ ich hab keine "lust" das tar.gz noch mal runterzuladen und im readme zu schauen.
<malformed> aber danke für die hilfe :)
<dadrc> dpkg hat Logs, darin könntest du gucken
<dadrc> Also, wenn du noch ungefähr weißt, wann das ist
<dadrc> Ansonsten kann `deborphan` Pakete finden, die von keinem anderen Paket gebraucht werden
<malformed> hm, deborphan sagt aber auch nichts zu dem thema…
<malformed> im log kann ich ja mal schauen, wo finde ich die denn?
<dadrc> Sind in /var/log/dpkg.log
<dadrc> Eventuell mit 'ner Nummer dahinter
<malformed> merci
#ubuntu-de 2012-07-18
<yannickoo> Moin! Sagt mal, ist es möglich, das .ssh in einen anderen Ordner zu packen? Ich kann mich zwar per SSH einloggen, bin dann aber in meinem /var/www/webX und dort darf ich nichts reinpacken. Habe aber einen files und html Ordner, lässt sich da was machen?
<bekks> yannickoo: Nur mit der Hilfe deines Admins.
<yannickoo> bekks: habs hinbekommen! yes!
<yannickoo> bekks: der filename kann auch ein pfad sein!
<yannickoo> filename: /var/www/.......ssh
<yannickoo> bekks: und wenn ich bei scp einen i Parameter setzen kann, wie setze ich i? scp -r -i "hier?" html/ user@host:/path/to/directory
<yannickoo> bekks: und kann ich die known_hosts woanders hinpacken?
<yannickoo> Ich würde gerne wissen, wie man bei scp noch die known_hosts Datei angeben kann, ich habe leider keine Permission um das .ssh Directory anzulegen, aber mit dem i-Parameter konnte ich schon die SSH-Key-Datei angeben, mir fehlt nur noch ein Tipp, wie ich den F-Parameter setzen muss: "ssh_config Specifies an alternative per-user configuration file for ssh."
<garply> probierst lieber morgen früh nochmal
<garply> -t
<yannickoo> garply: -t?
<garply> probierst - t = probiers
<yannickoo> garply: habe gerade noch -o gefunden "ssh_option" da gibt es auch GlobalKnownHostsFile
<yannickoo> und UserKnownHostsFile
<yannickoo> garply: -t gibt es bei scp nicht
<garply> ich weiß -.-
<yannickoo> garply: ich will doch nur meine files via scp zum anderen server kriegen :c
<garply> was ich damit sagen wollte, war: probier es am besten morgen nochmal in diesem channel - da wird dir eher geholfen als um diese uhrzeit.
<garply> bzw heute in ein paar stunden
<yannickoo> garply: mir fehlt ja nur die info, wie ich bei -F "UserKnownHostsFile" angebe
<yannickoo> scp -F UserKnownHostsFile /var/www/webX/files/known_hosts?
<yannickoo> ging jetzt, allerdings will er n passwort und das ist dann falsch, angeblich :s
<yannickoo> Er will immer ein .ssh Verzeichnis anlegen, trotz angegebener config
<dAnjou> yannickoo: was dir garply sagen will, ist: es schlafen gerade alle, weil es 3 uhr in der nacht is
<dAnjou> das ist jetzt nicht so schwer, nachzuvollziehen
<dAnjou> deswegen hilft dir auch keiner
<yannickoo> dAnjou: bin noch in #ubuntu drin, wollte das machen, bevor ich schlafen gehe
<yannickoo> dAnjou: yeah funktioniert ;D
<swed> Hallo, in /boot liegen sehr viele Dateien wie init.img, system.map, abi ... mit unterschiedlichen Versionsnummern. Darf man die älteren Versionen löschen?
<sdx23> swed: Nein. Wenn dann die entsprechenden Pakete "linux-image-*" löschen. Es ist anzuraten zusätzlich zum aktuellen einen älteren Kernel bereitzuhalten.
<swed> sdx23: ok, ich habe nämlich das problem, das das update heute gemeldet hat, dass der speicherplatz auf /boot nicht mehr ausreicht
<sdx23> jop, dann einfach alle bis auf die zwei neusten Pakete entfernen. Müsste sogar im Wiki was zu stehen "kernel aufräumen" o.ä.
<swed> ah ok, danke
<kirsten> hallo, ich habe unter wine  office 2003 installiert, word läuft auch, aber wenn ich eine datei öffnen will bekomme ich die Meldung: "Fehler-> überprüfen Sie die Zugriffsrechte für das Dokument/ Laufwerk" , was habe ich falsch gemacht?
<jokrebel> kirsten: Wie liegt die Datei den vor? Etwa auf CD/DVD?
<kirsten> ich hatte die installationsdatei auf der Festplatte, die Installation hat ja auch geklappt
<kirsten> nur das Öffnen von Dateien klappt halt nicht
<jokrebel> kirsten: Das öffnen von Dateien, welche wo und mit welchen rechten liegen?
<kirsten> ach so, die liegen in meinem home-Verzeichnis
<kirsten> naja und mit meinen ganz normalen Rechten, die ich auch jeden Tag unter Ubuntu 10.04 nutze
<swed> sdx23: also einfach mit sudo apt-get remove linux-image-3.0.0-12-generic den kompletten kernel entfernen und nicht nur die dateien ausm /boot verzeichnis?
<jokrebel> kirsten: Hab jetzt so von Wine nicht die große Ahnung, glaub aber dam mal was gesehen zu haben, dass es da dann unterhalb von Wine ein Art fake C-Laufwek gibt. Denke dass _dort_ Deine Datei liegen muss.
<kirsten> ok, ich schau mal...
<jokrebel> swed: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel#Kernel-deinstallieren
<kubine> Title: Kernel › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sysdef> kirsten: ls ~/.wine/d*
<sdx23> swed: exakt.
<kirsten> ok, das macht das Arbeiten natürlich nicht umbedingt leichter :-(
<sdx23> das tut wine zu verwenden ansich schon. Davon ab gibt's sowas wie Symlinks.
<jokrebel> kirsten: Vielleicht reicht ja schon ein Link dorthin?
<sysdef> ln -s ~/.wine/drive_c/ ~/C:
<sysdef> *grusel*
<kirsten> ok, ich probiers mal
<apricot1> PC stürzt ständig ab - Bildschirm friert ein, keine Reaktion auf Maus/Tastatur. Ubuntu 12.04+unity+nvidia Treiber. Gibt es da eine Lösung ?
<mar77i> o/ sagt mal, wie krieg ich die peinlichen bilder aus der unity/dash history?
<sdx23> vernünftig debuggen.
<mar77i> also den pr0nordner unter systemeinstellungen→privatsphäre in die blacklist eintragen?
<apollo13> looooooool
<apollo13> ymmd
<mar77i> ...
<mar77i> das war durchaus ernst gemeint
<jokrebel> mar77i: Aktivität aufzeichen einfach auf "aus"?
<apollo13> löscht aber die alten sachen nicht :)
<jokrebel> Dann halt noch zusätzlich "Verlauf leeren" 
<mar77i> wo?
<mar77i> hm, ist nicht mein gerät, und sammelei ist, soweit ich das beurteilen kann, nicht unerwünscht
<jokrebel> mar77i: Wo Du sagtest -> Privatsphäre
<dadrc> apricot1, ohne entprechende Logs bestimmt nicht. Xorg.1.log nach einem Neustart wäre interessant, mit etwas Glück auch ~/.xsession-errors.old (oder so)
<jokrebel> mar77i: Das kann man dort auch auf bestimmte Dateitypen einstellen…
<apollo13> jokrebel: ja aber videos sollen ja geloggt werden, nur pornos nicht!!!!!einseinself
<mar77i> k. dochdoch, ferienfotos sind ja häufig auch jpgs :)
<dadrc> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/_1QSDkzYY2vc/TdD53TrUoBI/AAAAAAAAEbg/gZkAwqxocbo/activity-log-manager3.png ← die unterste Option sieht doch exakt so aus, als würde sie das tun, was du willst
<jokrebel> Also wenn man da nicht genug einstellen kann weiß ich auch nicht…
<deem> dadrc: daraus kann man dann dooch aber auch auf die pr0ns schließen :D
<dadrc> tjo.
<mar77i> ja genau. du glaubst nicht wie lang es gegangen ist bis ich gemerkt habe dass "privatsphäre" und "activity log manager" das gleiche ist
<apollo13> deem: ach, in nen verschlüsselten folder und fertig… (und halt nicht porn nennen :þ)
<dadrc> "Geschmackvolle Bilder von nackten Leuten"
<dadrc> *hust* ok, genug davon.
<mar77i> beim mitbewohner heisst das "neuer ordner.3"
<jokrebel> !ot
<kubine> jokrebel: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<dAnjou> genau, jokrebel, hörst du wohl auf's kubinchen!
<apricot1> zur Info: Die Abstürze bei 12.04 +nvidia + flash sind nur wenn ich in Ubuntu-3D einlogge - bei 2D ist alles ok
<dadrc> apricot1, wie gesagt, pack mal die Logs in 'nen Pastebin, dann können wir uns das angucken
<apricot1> Frage zu Samba: DVD mounten und dann im wineows-7 notebook sehen geht ok. Beim Einlegen einer neuen DVD muss ich aber erst wieder mounten (mount /dev/sr0 /mnt/dvd1
<dadrc> Ohne ist es nur wildes Rumraten
<apricot1> ich lass erst mal bei 2D  :)
<dadrc> Ok, oder so
<dadrc> apricot1, was genau willst du denn in Sachen Samba wissen? 
<apricot1> wie kann ich beim Wechseln der DVD auch im windows direkt die DVD sehen - auch beim ersten Einlegen nach Systemstart
<apricot1> Eintrag in fstab? Wie ?
<ppq> gib doch einfach /media read-only per samba frei, wenn das kein sicherheitsrisiko darstellt bzgl. anderer "wechseldatenträger", die ja auch dort automatisch eingehängt werden
<dadrc> Ansonsten fstab-Eintrag und udev-Regel: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Automount#udev-Regel
<kubine> Title: Automount › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<apricot1> danke ... wieder viel lesen  *stöhn* 
<kirsten> hallo, wenn ich in Nautilus auf eine Datei klicke, öffnen mit.... so werden mir einige Programme 3, 4 manchmal auch 5 mal angezeigt, wie kann man das wieder ändern?
<dadrc> Wahrscheinlich mehrfache Verknüpfungen in ~/.local/share/applications
<HalliHallo> Ich bin gerade dabei mir ein Intro für einen youtubekanal zu basteln(blender) und suche nun fieberhaft nach einem Namen für den Kanal.
<HalliHallo> Der Kanal soll über server gehen
<HalliHallo> ich weiß, das ist eine schwere Frage, aber mit ein paar Vorschlägen währe ich wirklich sehr glücklich!
<k1l> !ot > HalliHallo 
<kubine> HalliHallo: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<ppq> HalliHallo: frag doch mal drüben im OT
<HalliHallo> ok ich hoffe nur das man dann da nicht sagt, das ich es schon hier geschrieben habe und mich wieder dem spamen beschuldigt ^^
<eXilant> hallo, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich den schatten vom oberen panel einstellen kann? das ist seit tagen bei mir sehr "dick" und ich weiß nicht wieso oder wie ich das umstellen kann
<G-Stern> Hallo. Ich habe eine Fehlermeldung erhalten, die ich nicht verstehe: GPG-Fehler: http://debian.wgdd.de lucid Release: Die folgenden Signaturen konnten nicht überprüft werden, weil ihr öffentlicher Schlüssel nicht verfügbar ist: NO_PUBKEY 0F719C35E394D996Fehlschlag beim Holen von http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  416  Requested Range Not Satisfiable [IP: 141.30.13.20 80]
<G-Stern> Einige Indexdateien konnten nicht heruntergeladen werden, sie wurden ignoriert oder alte an ihrer Stelle benutzt.
<kubine> Title: Debian @ wgdd.de - a private site about Debian (at debian.wgdd.de)
<G-Stern> Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich das Problem lösen kann?
<ppq> G-Stern: kommt manchmal vor... einfach eine weile warten und nochmal probieren. oder, wenn es dringend ist, in deinen paketquellen "de.archive.ubuntu.com" durch "archive.ubuntu.com" ersetzen
<G-Stern> ppq, danke. das versuche ich mal. ich dachte schon, es liegt daran, dass 10.04 nicht mehr unterstützt wird. 
<eXilant> mh
<ppq> G-Stern: nee, 10.04 wird noch bis april 2013 unterstützt (desktopversion)
<G-Stern> ppq, wie trage ich das genau ein? i
<G-Stern> ppq, was schreibe ich in die apt-teile?
<G-Stern> apt-zeile
<ppq> G-Stern: einfach überall wo de.archive.ubuntu.com steht wie beschrieben ersetzen
<ppq> zb. wird folgendes:        deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main restricted
<kubine> Title: Index of /ubuntu (at de.archive.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> zu:                   deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main restricted
<kubine> Title: Index of /ubuntu (at archive.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> is ja gut, kubine.
<G-Stern> ppq, sieht bei mir etwas anders aus.
<ppq> G-Stern: achso, nutzt du dieses komische grafische dings? davon hab ich keine ahnung
<G-Stern> ppq, ich glaube, es hat funktioniert
<G-Stern> ppq, merci
<apricot1> wie lade ich windows-Drucker-Treiber in Samba hoch, und woher bekomme ich die Treiber für Epson-Stylus-S22 ?
<apricot1> Ich habe den Epson Drucker in Ubuntu laufen
<apricot1> Habe auch lokale Treiber (auf dem win7 notebook) installiert. Die Testseite kann ich ausdrucken ... aber mehr nicht
<bekks> Windowstreiber zur automatischen Installation gehören in die Standard-Drucker-Freigabe in der Standard-Samba-Konfigurationsdatei. 
<bekks> Und Druckertreiber von Epson gibt es - ubuntuunabhängig - meistens bei Epson.
<apricot1> bekks, das wär bei mir: path = /var/lib/samba/printers
<apricot1> bekks, bei epson gibt es eine epsonxxx.exe Datei für mein win-7. Soll ich DIESE Datei in den Standard-Drucker-Freigabe Ordner kopieren 
<bekks> apricot1: Das hat nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun, bestenfalls mit Samba oder Windows. Ob das die richtige Datei ist, kann ich Dir nicht sagen, weil ich niemals in meinem Leben einen Epsondrucker besessen habe und auch nicht besitzen werde.
<apricot1> bekks,  ok, danke. Der war halt billig und funktioniert auch unter Ubuntu ganz ordentlich. Mach eh nur ein paar Ausdrucke pro Woche  :)
<apricot1> ich dreh ab... jetzt geht das drucken von win7 über samba  - ich hab aus notepad++ gedruckt; vorher immer aus WordPad (ging nie und geht nicht!))
<koegs> klingt eindeutig nach windows-problemen :)
<apricot1> scheint so ... ich war baff wie der Drucker bei: "Gehts jetzt?" loslegte
<apricot1> Hab nochmal schnell OpenOffice-3.4 installiert. Druckt auch. Bei der Gelegenheit mal testen wie der Unterschied zu LibreOffice ist...
<apricot1> erstmal sanke für eure Geduld bei meinem Samba  :)
<apricot1> danke
<noseeder> Guten Tag
<noseeder> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit von DVD's direkt beim einlegen automatisch ein Iso erstellen und nach der DVD benennen zu lassen? (Ubuntu12.04 x86)
<dAnjou> *DVDs
<dAnjou> und nö, nich ohne weiteren aufwand
<dAnjou> entweder du hast ein programm, das das kann. das müsste aber schon laufen
<ppq> per udev-regel höchstens. mit dd. aber das "nach der dvd benennen" wird schwierig
<LetoThe2nd> naja, mit nem udev-trigger und nem script müssts schon gehen.
<dAnjou> oder: es ist bestimmt irgendwie möglich, das laufwerk zu überwachen
<LetoThe2nd> cp reicht ja cvöölig für hintennach
<ppq> gesundheit
<ppq> oder wie war das ;p
<LetoThe2nd> ppq: danke
<dAnjou> noseeder: ist einfach ein zu seltener anwendungsfall, als dass sich irgendein entwickler mal drum gekümmert hätte
<noseeder> benennen ... naja irgend nen namen muss das ding ja bekommen. Und da die DVD eh automatisch nen mount bekommt könnte man den Namen doch nehmen oder?
<noseeder> dAnjou das dachte ich mir :-)
<noseeder> würde die fuktion aber trozdem gerne für meine Headless Fileserver haben.
<deem> das klingt ganz stark nach[^W] *hust*
<noseeder> das klingt nach selber gebautem NAS mit anbindung an meinen Fernseher über netzwerk
<ppq> noseeder: guck dir mal VDR an. tiefes thema, allerdings.
<MArc> hi
<MArc> kann mir wer sagen, ob ubuntu den schnelleren sata controller vom gigabyte z68 unterstützt? irgendwie erkennt die live cd keine festplatte an dem onboard controller ;_;
<sdx23> MArc: machst du lspci und bemühst googel anhand der Modellnummer.
<hdp> Unter dem "schnelleren" verstehst du den von Intel, nehme ich an?
<MArc> ich seh' gerade, dass das der Marvell 88SE9172 ist
<MArc> wird unter lspci nicht gelistet
<hdp> Der Marvell ist der langsamere.
<hdp> Das dürfte dann der hier sein: 03:00.0 SATA controller: Device 1b4b:9172 (rev 11)
<MArc> wie kommst du drauf, dass der langsamer ist?
<hdp> Weil ich weiß, wie er angebunden ist.
<MArc> d.h.? hast du da auch was offizielles? würde die ssd dann an z68 chip anschließen
<hdp> Schau halt in die Dokumentation, und ja, sollte man direkt den Intel hängen.
<MArc> im handbuch steht, dass beide 6gbs können
<MArc> ok, scheint tatsächlich schneller zu sein :>
<MArc> dann sollte ubuntu das ja nun gleich erkennen *hoff*
<MArc> funzt, danke hdp.
<basti> gibt es eigentlich eine möglichkeit sich in der bash bei cp/mv usw den fortschritt in % anzeigen zu lassen? evtl nur ein parameter? konnte auf anhieb im jeweiligen man nichts finden
<bekks> nein.
<basti> kurz und knapp. hatte zwar auf eine andere antwort gehofft, aber seis drum
<Robert_Zenz> basti, watch "ls -lh" ;)
<sdx23> basti: die andere Antwort ist: Es gibt einen sehr hässlichen Patch, den man nicht verbauen möchte...
<MArc> basti: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7128575/how-can-i-make-a-progress-bar-cp-copying-a-directory
<kubine> Title: bash - How can I make a progress bar (cp copying a directory)? - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<subz3r0> basti, warum nimmste nicht rsync anstatt cp?
<subz3r0> rsync source destination --progress
<basti> subz3r0, mal anschauen. das hatte ich bisher nicht für so etwas in betracht gezogen. ist ja jetzt auch nicht super relevant. danke trotzdem an alle
<subz3r0> http://geekosphere.org/536/fortschrittsbalken-fur-cp-und-mv/
<kubine> Title: Fortschrittsbalken für cp und mv | teh geekosphere.org (at geekosphere.org)
<subz3r0> hab ich aber nicht tested. nur aus neugierde gerade mal gesucht
<sdx23> eben diese. Wie schon geschrieben: Davon ist nur abzuraten. rsync wenn's denn sein muss. I.a. halte ich sowas aber für Quatsch. Es ist fertig, wenn's fertig ist.
<sysdef> basti: und mit rsync kannst du die bandbreite (und somit theoretisch auch die lese/schreib-rate) beschraenken
<sysdef> .o( man hat also deutlich mehr/laenger von fortschrittsbalken )
<ppq> cat + pv ;p
<MArc> kann mir wer sagen, wieso bei dem ati catalyst control center das häkchen 'Enabled CrossFireX' nicht gespeichert bleib? nach'm neustart der anwendung ist wieder deaktiviert :/
<apricot1> ich möchte eine bereits gemountetes DVD nochmals in einem andern Verzeichnis mounten. Aber es gibt die Fehlermeldung: 'mount: /dev/sr0 ist bereits eingehängt'
<apricot1> geht das nicht ?
<jokrebel> MArc: keine Ahnung wo da welches Häckchen machen willst, aber vielleicht fehlen da ja einfach die Rechte?
<bekks> apricot1: Das geht nur mit mount -o bind /erster/mountpoint /zweiter/mountpoint
<apricot1> ahh ... danke
<MArc> jokrebel: das app hat 2 menüeinträge. eins mit und eins ohne root. bei beiden der selbe effekt :(
<jokrebel> apricot1:  Oder nem Link? *schiel bekks*
<apricot1> bekks, geht nicht so einfach, weil der erste mountpoint ein ganz langer Name der DVD selbst ist
<apricot1> ist ja immer andder
<apricot1> anders
<bekks> Und?
<bekks> Was ist das Problem daran?
<apricot1> jokrebel, wie geht das mit nem link - wo kann ich nachlesen ?
<bekks> in "man ln"
<apricot1> bekks, dann muss ich immer erst nachlesen wie der jeweilige Name ist
<bekks> Ja, so ist das im Leben.
<bekks> Erraten kann man den halt nicht.
<apricot1> udev ist mir erstmal zu komplex - ich rauch das für Samba
<apricot1> brauch
<bekks> Du musst danach Samba sowieso neustarten, und vorher die neuen Shares in der smb.conf eintragen.
<jokrebel> Samba und Rechte kann aber ein Problem sein.
<bekks> Also sind deine bisherigen Argumentee dagegen sinnfrei.
<apricot1> wenn ich die dvd NUR in /mnt/dvd0 mounte klappt der zugriff vom Win-7 notebook bisher aber ganz gut
 * jokrebel is jetzt aber weg. Höchste Zeit. CU und viel Erfolg.
<apricot1> :)
<apricot1> Der automount im Ubuntu ist ja ok - aber dann soll auch der Zugriff vom notebook möglich sein; gleichzeitig
<bekks> Ist er auch.
<apricot1> wie ?
<bekks> Wenn mein Notebook irgendwas in /media/wasauchimmermiteinemwirklichverdammtlangenpfadnamen mounted, dann kann ich diesen Pfad sowohl LOKAL nutzen (am Notebook), als auch per Samba sharen. Und wenn mir das zuviel ist, dann mounte ich das Ding wie ich schon sagte mit mount -o bind nach /mnt/krzrpfd und bin glücklich.
<apricot1> aber der Pfad zum sharen in Samba muss doch in der smb.conf stehen
<apricot1> und jede DVD hat einen anderen mount-Namen
<bekks> Ja, richtig. Und deswegen musst du bei jeder neuen CD Samba neustarten, weil der alte Mountpoint vorher nicht released werden kann.
<ppq> apricot1: ich habe das zwar gestern schon gefragt, aber vllt. kriege ich ja heute eine antwort: wieso gibst du nicht komplett /media frei?
<apricot1> da sind auch andere Laufwerke gemounted, die nicht auf dem notebook erscheinen sollen
<apricot1> bekks, ok erstmal geht das mit manuellem mount -o bind ...
<apricot1> muss mich dann doch in udev einarbeiten  :)
<bekks> Man könnte ja auch einfach die ISO der CD nehmen, es per Loopback mounten und immer glücklich sein.
<apricot1> auf jeden Fall hab ich jetzt die DVD sowohl auf dem Ubuntu PC als auch auf dem Win-7 notebook  - danke
<apricot1> naja ich will ja wechselnde DVD benutzen - bei statischen DVD ist das mit der iso bestimmt gut
<MArc> oh mein gott. an was kann das liegen, dass gnome mir jedes panel, jedes widget in den panels verdoppelt bei jedem login? wenn ich alles wieder zurücksetzte, aus/einlogge, habe ich von jedem widget/panel zwei, nochmal aus/einloggen, sinds schon drei, usw ... :/
<MArc> ..oO( und ich dachte, nach 4 jahre kein linux mehr nutzen, sollte heute der tag gekommen sein. scheint aber noch immer krasse bugs bei zu sein, direkt nach installation :-( )
<bekks> Direkt nach der Installation wird das auch nicht so gewesen sein :) Was genau hast du denn getan, nach dem Reboot am Ende der Installation?
<MArc> einfach gnome-shell installiert 
<MArc> und die ein oder andere extension von dort
<bekks> Was ja aus gutem Grund kein Default ist. :
<bekks> :P
<MArc> d.h. gnome shell ist buggy?
<bekks> Keine Ahnung, habe ich noch nie benutzt.
<ThreeM> hab ich auch noch net gehabt
<ThreeM> gnome3 shell?
<MArc> gibts auch gnome 2 shell?
<ThreeM> guter einwand ;)
<bekks> MArc: Nope.
<MArc> ist denn gnome shell noch nicht stable? ich blickt's gerade nicht. habe doch keine unstable sources in apt eingetragen oO
<bekks> Die gnome-shell ist nicht default, das ist alles.
<bekks> Wenn Du irgendwas installierst, und hast dann irgendwelche Bugs, dann ist das grundsätzlich zwar traurig, aber keine Schuld der Default-Installation :)
<apricot1> bin erst mal glücklich und müde ... danke und bye
<MArc> dem kann ich grundsätzlich folgen. aber heißt das dann auch, dass ich den software-center niemals starten darf?
<bekks> Nein, das sagte niemand.
<MArc> ok, dann heißts wohl jetzt neu installieren ;_;
<bekks> Nö, wieso das denn?
<bekks> Einfach nur gnome-shell deinstallieren und nicht mehr nutzen.
<MArc> will ich aber :P scheint ja auch stable zu sein, lief ja auch kurz. d.h. irgendwo wird er sich verschluckt haben. neuer versuch also
<MArc> erinnert mich an damals ^^
<MArc> wieso wird eigtl bei ubunty die 32bit version empfohlen?
<MArc> s/ubunty/ubuntu
<subz3r0> vermutlich, da die meisten user nicht wissen ob ihre CPU 64bit fähig ist
<hape01> hi
<MArc> ok, dann sollte es nicht daran liegne
<fffelix> Kennt sich jemand mit minidlna aus? Hatte das seit langem auf meinem Server installiert, allerdings hat er nie eine db erstellt wenn er aus init.d gestartet wurde, nur wenn ich es als user ausgeführt habe. Daraufhin hab ich das eben alles deinstalliert und neu aus den Paketquellen installiert, jetzt kommt aber folgende Fehlermeldung http://pastebin.com/DUwHBwmT
<kubine> Title: [Bash] minidlna.log - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> Fehlende Rechte auf das angegebene Verzeichnis.
<fffelix> Ich hab's extra nach der Anleitung von ubuntuusers.de gemacht
<fffelix> Bzw sollte sich das von alleine konfigurieren?
<bekks> Du kannst einfach die Rechte entsprechend setzen.
<fffelix> Hatte es mit chmod 755 versucht
<fffelix> Wahrscheinlich falsch (:
<bekks> Ja, weil der user dann immer noch nicht schreiben darf.
<payl0ad> hossa, hier ist ja richtig was los.
<bekks> (Da das Verzeichnis üblicherweise root gehört)
<bekks> fffelix: Du kannst es auf 777 setzen.
<fffelix> bekks: Danke, probier's gleich mal
<fffelix> Meh, ich dachte eben, dass ich vielleicht den alten user minidlna löschen muss, wenn ich's jetzt installieren will sagt er "Syntaxfehler: unbekannter Benutzer »minidlna« in statoverride-Datei"
<fffelix> Ab jetzt werden Wetten angenommen, wann ich das komplette System zerschieße...
<MArc> :D
<subz3r0> 10 euro auf das System
<payl0ad> hat von den anwesenden schonmal jemand probiert, evolution zu benutzen um per MAPI auf auf einen zarafa-groupwareserver zuzugreifen?
<dreamon_> Kann man unter Firefox activeX aktivieren..? oder geht das nur mit Windows?
<fffelix> Toll, der ganze Hassle nur, weil in der statoverride, von der ich bis heute noch nie was gehört habe, die falschen rechte für minidlna eingetragen waren
<fffelix> Wer hat nochmal gegen mich und aufs System gesetzt? (:
<subz3r0> <-
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon_, Nein, geht nicht...hat aber weniger mit "kann keiner" als mit "will keiner" zu tun. ^^
<MArc> bekks, hab's. lag am zweiten monitor von meiner dualg gpu karte ; o(
<bekks> Aha.
<dreamon_> Robert_Zenz, Naja.. hab da nen KameraServer.. und der verlangt IE und lädt da so realplayer und activeX zeug nach..
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon_, das ist ein Problem.
<dreamon_> Gibt es eine Chance das trotzdem unter Ubuntu zu Auge zu bekommen?
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon_, mit viel Glück per Wine + IE.
<dreamon_> Oh muß man unter Wine, den IE installieren? 
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon_, ich weiß offengestanden gar nicht ob der default dabei ist...
<payl0ad> dreamon_,  leg dir doch mit virtualbox eine kleine XP-maschine an...
<payl0ad> damit spart man sich das wine-gefrickel :)
<dreamon_> payl0ad, Hab ich schon gemacht.. das geht da schon.. aber ist halt etwas Zäääh
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon_, doch, ist einer dabei...ich übernehm aber keine Garantie für den. ;)
<payl0ad> hm, meine windows-VMs rennen eigentlich ziemlich smooth. aber gut, war nur ein vorschlag. :)
<dreamon_> Robert_Zenz, Für M$ Produkte würde ich auch keine Garantie bekommen. ;)
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon_, Hehe, ich dachte da aber eher an so "der verwendet vielleicht Gecko unter der Haube". ^^
<dreamon_> Bei mir ist im Wine menu kein IE drin
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon_, wine iexplore.exe ?
<payl0ad> ich formulier meine frage von vorhin nochmal anders... kennt hier jemand einen mailclient, mit dem ich in einer zarafa-umgebung arbeiten kann? über MAPI?
<dreamon_> Robert_Zenz, Ok, version wine ie V1.4 .. ;)
<Robert_Zenz> payl0ad, evolution scheint ein Plugin für MAPI zu haben, laut Paketliste.
<payl0ad> in der tat
<payl0ad> das hat es, allerdings krieg ich es ums verrecken nicht hin, das aufzusetzen... kriege immer netzwerkfehler, wenn ich versuche mich zu legitimieren
<payl0ad> das netzwerk scheint aber keine probleme zu machen, die firewall im büro lässt mich durch, der server ist auch erreichbar
<payl0ad> weiß aber auch nicht in welches logfile ich schauen muss, um den fehler detaillierter zu sehen -.-
<Robert_Zenz> payl0ad, ich kenn MAPI nicht, aber vielleicht erwartet der Server Verschlüsselung und der Client nicht oder umgekehrt. Vom Terminal starten. ^^
<payl0ad> ja, das hab ich schon versucht... aber ich krieg das gleiche verhalten, unabhängig von SSL
<payl0ad> also, egal ob an oder aus
<exoplanet> es gibt evolution-mapi also einen mapi connector falls das hilft
<exoplanet> http://www.go-evolution.org/MAPIProvider
<kubine> Title: MAPIProvider - Evolution (at www.go-evolution.org)
<exoplanet> ich habe ein problem mit dem flash-player, dem in chrome integrierten. Der spiel alles mit einer viel zu hohen geschwindigkeit ab. Ich habe schon die flash-cookies gelöscht aber es hilft nichts.
#ubuntu-de 2012-07-19
<ghostoverload> morgen Zusammen
<ghostoverload> ich hab ein Problem it meiner Festplatte.  beim prüfen tauchen lauter: Lesefehler - Block 357564484 (Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read) während beim Lesen des nächsten Inodes   auf
<ghostoverload> kann ich die generell bestätigen, das ich nicht jeden einzeln muss? 
<bullgard6>  /etc/bash-completion.d/zeitgeist-daemon enthält die Zeile: "have zeitgeist-daemon &&". Welche Wirkung hat das Schlüsselwort »have«? Ich habe es nicht in 'man bash' gefiunden. 
<bullgard6> -i
<x3oo> hi, soweit ich mich erinnern kann hab ich auf meinem andern rechner(momentan nicht dabei) sagemath einfach per apt-get install sagemath installieren koennen. 
<x3oo> aber das geht auf diesem rechner hier gerade nicht, wtf?
<x3oo> benutzt hier niemand sagemath?
<LetoThe2nd> x3oo: du weisst doch, "geht nicht" ist die aussagekräftigste fehlermeldung des jahrhunderts.
<x3oo> LetoThe2nd: das paket ist einfach nicht in den quellen. multiverse etc. ist markiert
<LetoThe2nd> x3oo: und soweit ich das mittels erstüberprüfung auf packages.ubuntu.com sehen kann war es das auch noch nie.
<x3oo> mmh komisch, nutzt hier irgendjemand sagemath?
<x3oo> komisch eigentlich sagemath ist so ein geniales paket. damit laesst sich mathematisch fast alles machen was auf linux ueberhaupt moeglich ist
<bullgard6> x3oo: Ich habe es eine Weile unter Ubuntu 9.04 und 10.04 genutzt. 
<bullgard6> x3oo: Es läuft bei mir unter Ubuntu 10.04.4.
<bullgard6> x3oo: Version 4.3.1.
<x3oo> bullgard6: ach ich hab ein ppa gefunden mit super aktuellen paketen...
<x3oo> bullgard6: sagemath ist fuer mich eine kleine revolution
<bullgard6> x3oo: Viel Spaß mit der Mathematik!
<x3oo> ich hab auf meinem netbook nen us-keyboard layout und wenn ich bspw. deutsches layout anmache fehlt bei mir die <> taste. deswegen nutze ich us. gibt es ne moeglichkeit da dann noch umlaute einzufuegen?
<bullgard6> x3oo: Ja.
<bullgard6> Jedenfalls unter GNOME.
<x3oo> bullgard6: sag mal 
<bullgard6> x3oo: Ctrl+Shift+U. Es erscheint ein unterstrichenes u. Dann  Cztl+Shift nicht loslassen und den UTF-8-Code für den betreffenden Buchstaben eingeben. 
<bullgard6> Dann Ctrl+Shift loslassen. Der betreffende Buchstabe erscheint.
<x3oo> cool thx
<x3oo> wie heisst das stichwort zu dem shortcut
<bullgard6> Mir fälltnur ein "Sonderzeichen eingeben".
<daswort> "Unicode-Griff" ? https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unicode#Eingabemethoden
<kubine> Title: Unicode – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<bullgard6>  /etc/bash-completion.d/zeitgeist-daemon enthält die Zeile: "have zeitgeist-daemon &&". Welche Wirkung hat das Schlüsselwort »have«? Ich habe es nicht in 'man bash' gefunden. 
<Cedara> Moin!
<Cedara> Was macht mensch, wenn apport einem bei einem compiz crash erzählt, man möge dies in den support geben?
<MartyMcFly> im IRC fragen, was er machen soll.
<k1l> Cedara: eigentlich will apport das dann ja nach launchpad als bug melden. mach das doch 
<bullgard6> Cedara: Wie heißt denn die Meldung, die Du erhalten hast, genau?
<Cedara> bullgard6: wörtlich rezitieren kann ich die nicht mehr, lass mich 'mal nachsehen
<Cedara> k1l : ich habe es bei launchpad eingegeben, in Ermangelung anderer Ideen
<Cedara> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1026543
<kubine> Title: Bug #1026543 “compiz crash” : Bugs : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<Cedara> genau
<Cedara> das ist meiner
<Cedara> ich wurde gefragt ob unity Schuld sei, oder compiz
<Cedara> dann kommt: 'precise' is no longer under development, but technical support is still available.... will give you quicker results than filling a bug here...
<Cedara> und dann kann ich auswählen: keinen schimmer, weitermachen, kenne Patch, weitermachen, habe schon TechSupport angefragt, Zeig mir wo, ich TechSupport herkriege
 * Cedara ist jetzt weiter mit Apport gekommen nachdem ich "habe schon angefragt" ausgewählt habe
<bekks> Und was ist jetzt das eigentliche Problem? Oder funktioniert dein System sauber?
<bullgard6> Cedara: Hast Du Dateien in /var/crash/ stehen mit heutigem Datum?
<Cedara> muss ich mal nachsehen
<Cedara> brb
<Cedara> yep
<Cedara> das kann ich ja bei meinem Report ergänzen...
<bekks> Cedara: Wie wäre es mal mit der Beantwortung der Frage die ich Dir gestellt habe?
<Cedara> bekks: sorry, habe ich übersehen - war nicht mit Absicht!
<bekks> :)
<Cedara> das System funzt sonst 99.9% sauber
<Cedara> dieser Compiz crash war ungewöhnlich, sowas hatte ich noch nie
<bekks> 5Dann würde ich den Fehler spontan einfach ignorieren.
<Cedara> okay
<x3oo> hey kann ich ein script einrichten, dass zwischen zwei aufloesungen umschaltet?
<ppq> ja
<ppq> xrandr
<ppq> !xrandr > x3oo 
<kubine> x3oo: Informationen zu XrandR finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XrandR
<ppq> es kann prüfen, welche auflösung gerade gesetzt ist und dann die jeweils andere setzen
<ppq> falls du das mit "umschalten" meinst.
<x3oo> ppq: ne ich hab nen knopf auf meinem netbook dafuer und ich muesste nen script darauflegen das auf knopfdruck zwischen zwei aufloesung HIN UND HER schaltet. ich kann kein bash scripts
<x3oo> ach geil
<x3oo> fett
<x3oo> ppq geht das auch mit rotation?
<ppq> also, das script kann das prüfen. das müsstest du natürlich schreiben :)
<x3oo> ppq ach verdammt
<ppq> bzw. mal gurgeln, das hat garantiert schon jemand anders gemacht
<x3oo> naja gut 
<x3oo> freu mich wien hund, hab auf die funktion monatelang gewartet
<ppq> naja, von alleine kommt die sicher nicht :P
<x3oo> rotieren und aufloesung aendern ging mit dem alten kernel nicht
<x3oo> ich hab an meinem netbook auch son knopf um son minilinux zu starten, das war glaube ich auf der ssd abgelegt. wie installiert man son mini-os? ich glaub die partition hatte nen speziellen tag
<x3oo> oder label oder wie das heisst
<ppq> dieses asus express gate ding?
<ppq> das kann man afaik nur unter windows installieren, mit dem asus tool
<x3oo> das haben ganz viele hersteller, meins ist sony
<x3oo> meins ist von sony
<ppq> dann wühl dich mal durch den downloadbereich auf der sony seite und halt ein windows bereit ;)
<x3oo> :(
<x3oo> mal ne andere frage: es gibt doch bspw. bei gnome sone dpi angabe. was genau veraendert die? ich hab nen 8" bildschirm mit 1600*768 (retina sozusagen) bringt es was da dann dieses dpi hochzustellen?
<Cedara> muss jetzt wech :) Ciao und besten Dank!
<bullgard6> x3oo: Eine "Angabe" verändert nie etwas. Mit welchem Befehl willst Du die Größe dpi verändern?
<x3oo> in gnome gibt es unter desktop appearance bei den fonts und so und xrandr --dpi hat auch sowas aehnliches. was genau macht das?
<x3oo> naja ich glaub aber, dass ich das jetzt verstanden habe nachdem was ich gelesen habe
<bullgard6> x3oo: 'man xrandr': "--dpi dpi:  This also sets the reported physical size values of the screen, it uses the specified DPI value to compute an appropriate physical size using whatever pixel size will be set." 
<x3oo> mmh immer wenn ich was in xrandr machen will bekomme  ich ne fehlermeldung: failed to get size of gamma for output default
<x3oo> bullgard6: sowohl bei --dpi als auch bei newmode...
<bullgard6> x3oo: Du mußt sorgfältiger arbeiten! (Oder zumindest hier berichten.) "immer wenn ich was in xrandr machen will" ist keine exakte Beschreibung.
<apricot1> Prob mit Scanner+Xsane - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1099967/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<apricot1> Gibt es evtl. Alternativen zu XSane+OCR - ich will editierbare Texte erstellen, dann mit Sprachmodul vorlesen lassen.
<eixV> apricot1: zu deinem paste kann ich nix sagen, auszer wg rechten rumspekulieren; aber mit tesseract-ocr bin ich recht zufrieden
<apricot1> XSane lässt sich nicht einmal beenden. Auch nicht in der Systemüberwachung
<apricot1> eixV, kann teseract auch OCR ?
<apricot1> eixV, ok :-)   hat das eine GUI?
<eixV> apricot1: eh, nur ocr, keine gui, holt nicht vom scanner, kann aber fraktur
<apricot1> das probier ich - für normale scans nehm ich ja simplescan
<eixV> simplescan und dann auf der Befehlszeile an tesseract uebergeben?
<apricot1> ich dachte TIF Datei erstellen und von tesseract weiterbearbeiten
<eixV> yoo, so halt
<dAnjou> tesseract ist *nur* OCR
<dAnjou> wird von google weiterentwickelt
<apricot1> ja merci, ich lese es grade in ubuntuusers  :-)
<dAnjou> tesseract3 is recht komplex aber auch sehr gut
<dAnjou> also auch nich ganz ohne beim einrichten
<dAnjou> man muss das unter umständen trainieren
<apricot1> XSane wär schon prima, aber wenn es nicht scannen will....
<laurox> hallo zusammen, kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich im terminal den treiber meiner wlan karte anzeigen lassen kann?
<k1l> laurox: "dmesg" sollte dir sagen, welcher treiber genutzt wird? oder was meinst du genau?
<laurox> dmesg zeigt mir ziemlich viel an, muss ich die liste durchsuchen? 
<laurox> ich suche den namen des verwendeten treiber meiner karte. geht das nicht einfacher?
<k1l> du kannst dmesg durchgucken welchen treiber er initialisiert. oder du fragst die liste der module ab, die geladen wurde mit: lsmod
<laurox> werde ich versuchen, danke für die hilfe
<dadrc> müsste das nicht auch in lshw drinstehen?
<k1l> gute frage dadrc :)
<dadrc> [...]  configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=r8169 [...]
<dadrc> sollte
<laurox> habe sie mit lshw gefunden^^ danke 
<x3oo> hi, wenn ich cmus aufrufe passiert nichts
<jokrebel> x3oo: Muss man wissen was cmus ist?
<pc-world> moin. Ich hab einige Dateien dev-sda.00, dev-sda.01 etc. Wie kann ich die möglichst einfach umbenennen, sodass vor das vorletzte Zeichen eine 0 eingefügt wird? Sprich dass die entstehenden Dateinamen dev-sda.000, dev-sda.001 sind
<x3oo> das ist nen cli music player
<x3oo> ziemlich gut
<jokrebel> pc-world: Vermutlich mit nem kleinen Script. Gegebenenfalls vielleicht in #bash oder ##bash-de fragen; dort sollten die Profis zu finden sein IIRC.
<jokrebel> x3oo: Bekommst Du direkt wieder ne Eingabeaufforderung ohne irgend welche Meldungen? Oder wie sollen wir das verstehn?
<x3oo> aehm der springt eine zeile weiter, cmus laeuft noch
<x3oo> ohne neue eingabeaufforderung
<x3oo> eigentlich ist das nen ncurses program
<jokrebel> x3oo: Ahso. Dachte dass das mit dem Befehl cmus einfach gestartet wird, das aber nicht tut. Fürchte dann kann ich keine große Hilfe sein. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/cmus kennst ja vermutlich selbst…
<kubine> Title: cmus › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<pc-world> jokrebel: danke, habs nun mit folgendem Script hinbekommen:
<pc-world> for f in dev-sda.img.*; do mv -- "$f" "${f//.img./.img.0}"; done
<sysdef> hoffentlich sind keine leerzeichen in den dateinamen ^^
<pc-world> sysdef: sind es keine... aber genau dafür müssten doch die Anführungszeichen gut sein?
<MArc> er meinte sicherlich: hoffentlich sind keine anführungszeichen in den dateinamen :D
<sysdef> negativ. for splitted bei leerzeichen.
<sysdef> bzw. bei IFS
<pc-world> sysdef: International Food Standard? :P
<sysdef> touch "/tmp/foo bar blah fasel";for f in $(ls /tmp/foo*);do echo "$f";done
<sysdef> ne, Idiotic Filename Splitter ;p
<sysdef> !IFS > pc-world 
<sysdef> !$IFS > pc-world 
<sysdef> ...
<pc-world> lol
<sysdef> http://bash.cyberciti.biz/guide/$IFS
<kubine> Title: $IFS - Linux Shell Scripting Tutorial - A Beginner's handbook (at bash.cyberciti.biz)
<pc-world> split mit numerischen suffixes - gibt es da eine Möglichkeit bzw. Alternative zu split, den Anfangswert einzustellen? Z. B. dass split anfängt mit xyz.123 statt xyz.000
<Anonymer> hallo
<Anonymer> ich habe mal eine support frage
<Anonymer> besteht die möglichkeit bei Empathy seine account daten zu sicher so wie man das von pidgin kennt
<Anonymer> in pidgin sind die ja in .purple
<sdx23> Anonymer: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/empathy-einstellungen-sichern-und-wiederherst/#post-2322460
<kubine> Title: Empathy Einstellungen sichern und wiederherstellen › Programme › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<Anonymer> fanke
<Anonymer> danke
<meho> hallo, habe ein kleines Problem. Seit dem ich meinen Rechner über meinen NIS-Server anmelde, kann ich den Server nur über seine IP erreichen z.b. ssh oder sonstige Dienste, davor konnte ich ihn auch über den Namen hier "home-server" erreichen. Was könnte das Problem sein?
<bekks> Die Tatsache, dass Du nun NIS und nicht DNS nutzt.
<meho> bekks, wie kann ich dem entgegenwirken?
<meho> bekks, ich möchte nicht immer die IP eingeben müssen.
<bekks> Sorry, da kann ich dir nicht helfen. Den letzten NIS-Server, den ich gesehen habe, der wurde vor 15 Jahren außer Dienst gestellt, und gegen einen DNS-Server ausgetauscht.
<meho> bekks, wieso gegen einen DNS? sind das nicht zwei verschiedene Dienste?
<bekks> Ich kennen keinen einzigen, der heute noch freiwillig NIS einsetzt. Heutzutage benutzt man DNS und LDAP.
<meho> bekks, hab mir das mit LDAP auch überlegt, war mir aber noch zu kompliziert. Habe da kein gutes HOWTO gefunden.
<bekks> meho: LDAP ist nicht in zehn Minuten mit Klickibunti aufgesetzt und NIS is t de facto tot, weil das wirklich niemand mehr freiwillig einsetzt.
<meho> bekks, dessen bin ich mir auch bewust.
<HalliHallo> ich bin gerade auf diesen thread gestoßen, aber komme nicht wirklih weiter. Das Programm(xwinrap) ist über das software center nicht zu finden und die Links sind beide tod
<HalliHallo> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/animierter-desktophintergrund%3A-wie/?highlight=animierte+Hintergr%C3%BCnde#post-509617 
<kubine> Title: animierter desktophintergrund: wie ??? › Grafik, Tastatur und Maus › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel_> HalliHallo: Dass das ganze 5 Jahre alt ist, ist Dir aufgefallen? Was willst Du denn erreichen; vielleicht gibt es ja eine aktuelle Lösung.
<HalliHallo> 5Jahre alt? Ich glaube ich muss in Zukunft auf das Alter achten ^^
<derdon> hallo! kann mir jemand das verhalten vom KDE Partition Manager erklären? vielleicht ist es ja bei allen partitionierungsprogrammen so oder es hängt vom dateisystem ab, keine ahnung. es geht jedenfalls darum, dass festplattenplatz (d.h. platz auf jeder partition) belegt wird, obwohl die partitionstabelle ganz frisch erstellt wurde und die partitionen somit auch nigelnagelneu sind.
<derdon> bildschirmfoto dazu: http://i.imgur.com/rCPE7.png
<derdon> ich hätte erwartet, dass bei "used" jeweils 0 stünde
<bekks> 5% root Reserve.
<derdon> bekks: geht das auch ein bisschen ausführlicher? ich kann doch auch in ganzen sätzen reden
<bekks> Der Platz scheint belegt zu sein, weil beim Erstellen eines Dateisystems eine sog. root Reserve mit 5% der Dateisystemgröße angelegt wird.
<derdon> also ist der platz nicht in echt belegt, sondern das wird nur vorgetäuscht, damit die platte nie ganz voll sein wird und damit das system ausgebremst wird. habe ich das so richtig verstanden?
<bekks> Nein.
<derdon> hm
<bekks> Eine volles Dateisystem bremst nichts aus.
<derdon> aber der erste teil stimmt, also mit dem vortäuschen?
<bekks> Das dient einfach nur dazu, dass Du das Dateisystem nicht vollknallst (es sei denn Du bist root und weisst was Du tust) und anschliessend nichts mehr löschen kannst, weil kein Platz mehr da ist.
<derdon> bis zur schließenden klammer hab ichs verstanden. aber warum sollte ich nichts löschen können, wenn kein platz mehr frei ist?
<bekks> Weil Du einen neuen inode anlegen musst, um dem zu sagen: da ist nichts drin. Wenn diese Operation erfolgreich ist, dann wird über das Journal der alte inode überschrieben. Wenn nun kein Platz da ist, kann auch kein neuer inode angelegt werden.
<jokrebel_> derdon: Und da ist Ubuntu am laufen?
<derdon> bekks: ah, jetzt weiß ich endlich, was beim löschen einer datei wirklich passiert. nun kommt mir das schonmal ein wenig weniger magisch vor :)
<derdon> jokrebel_: kubuntu live-cd
<bekks> derdon: De facto reicht es, bei mkfs.ext4 einfach -m 0.1 anzugeben.
<bekks> Das schenkt einem gerade bei großen Dateisystemen massiv viel Platz.
<jokrebel_> derdon: Aber die Partitionen die Du darüber ansiehst beinhalten kein Ubuntu?
<derdon> bekks: ah, das m gibt den root reserve in prozent an?
<derdon> jokrebel_: die beinhalten kein ubuntu, richtig. willst du mir jetzt sagen, dass ich hier nicht fragen darf, weil es nicht ubuntu-relevant ist?
<bekks> derdon: laut man mkfs.ext4 ist das so.
<derdon> bekks: gut zu wissen, danke
<ppq> kann man auch im nachhinein festlegen, mit tune2fs, btw.
<leszek> hi
<herbyCologne> -3
<PrinzPfeifi> Hi Leute, habe Drucker Treiber für den Drucker CLX 3175 installiert. Wenn ich eine Datei drucken will sagt mit das Ubuntu 12.04 das es druckt aber der Drucker reagiert überhaupt nicht und nix passiert. Bei Druckstatus zeigt es nur Status "Angehalten" an :( Irgendwer ne Idee?
<Valko> probier mal den druck fortzusetzen
<hdp> Cups Loglevel hochsetzen und auf Fehlermeldungen hin prüfen.
<PrinzPfeifi> Ich kann nur Freigeben, Abbrechen, Verschieben nach alles andere ist ausgegraut :D
<PrinzPfeifi> Was ist Cups Loglevel sorry bin totaler Noob gibts da irgendwo nen guide zu? ^^
<dadrc> PrinzPfeifi, im Browser localhost:631 öffnen, auf Drucker klicken und den entsprechenden Drucker weiterlaufen lassen
<dreamon_> PrinzPfeifi, Ist das ein Samsung drucker? wie hast du ihn installiert?
<dreamon_> Hatte neulich auch nen Samsung drucker .. da gibt es einen unifiy (oder so ähnlich) Druckertreiber zum runterladen.
<dadrc> unified
<dreamon_> dadrc, danke
<dreamon_> dadrc, Was heißt das eigentlich?
<dadrc> Vereinheitlicht → ein Treiber für alle (die meisten) Samsung-Drucker
<kaphe> hallo, wie versteckt man awn auch auf dem desktop?
<kaphe> will das es wirklich nur bei kontakt mit der maus erscheint
<kaphe> geht das?
<PrinzPfeifi> Wie es aussieht habe ich wohl zwei Treiber von den gleichen Drucker einen von einer komplizierten Konsolenaktion und den anderen als ich das USB Kabel nochmal rausgezogen hab und wieder reingesteckt durch die automatik erkennen. Hätte ich wohl zuerst machen sollen :( CLX-3170-SeriesSamsung CLX-3170 Seriesmatthias-Aspire-5951GSamsung CLX-3170 Series (SPL-C)Frei                                                                       
<PrinzPfeifi> Ja genau der Unify Treiber war das mit dem Konsolenkommando
<sunkami_records> hi all
<bb42> hallo
<sunkami_records> hey
<MasterOfDisaster> servus
<sunkami_records> was geht
<sunkami_records> bb?
<bb42> versuch wen zu helfen nicht der Mac Droge zu verfallen
<MasterOfDisaster> das hab ich aufgegeben
<bb42> lol gute Idee
<sunkami_records> hi
<MasterOfDisaster> wenn jemand im Vorfeld zu mir kommt, rat ich ab davon, aber wenns das Zeugs dann doch kaufen kannst nix machen
<bb42> außer nimmer helfen
<MasterOfDisaster> da ist "stonewalling" besser :)
<daniel31415> also nicht das ich nicht gerne mein ubuntu benutze, aber was ist so schlimm an mac?
<PleX> hi
<bb42> daniel31415: Hardeware für den 4x normalpreis verkaufen find ich gegen jede Moral
<daniel31415> mac = 4x ibm thinkpad??
<k1l> hey jungs, zum quatschen haben wir extra den offtopic channel: #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<bb42> jau
<MasterOfDisaster> hab schon gewartet wie langs dauert :)
<PrinzPfeifi> oh hier ist auch die mac diskussion ausgebrochen lustig =D
<PrinzPfeifi> achso das war wegen mir xD
<bb42> komm mal #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<bb42> weiß jmd ob das lenovo api zeugs mittlerweile im kernel ist?
<k1l> da würde ich einfach mal aufs thinkwiki verweisen
<bb42> :_D
<bb42> laut denen ja aber ubuntu wirft da ja gern sachen um... hab aber mittlerweile raus woran es eben scheiterte das thinklight anzusprechen
<PrinzPfeifi> weiss jemand wie ich einen überflüssigen Samsung Drucker treiber deinstallieren kann ich habe jetzt zwei und die behindern sich gegenseitig
<user82_> Hi. ich wollte euch fragen obs ne live Version von ubuntu mit mate oder cinnamon an Bord gibt?
<k1l> user82_: nein, und in naher zukunft auch sicherlich nicht.
<user82_> schade. meine eltern würden sogar mal ubuntu probieren aber weil sie von windows kommen will ich ansich unbedingt mate/cinnamon und dass sie es testen können ne live version. gibts irgendwas die richtung was da hilft?
<k1l> !desktops > user82_ 
<kubine> user82_: Hier eine Übersicht über verwendbare Desktops unter Ubuntu: http://i.imgur.com/3N5f6.jpg
<k1l> es gibt ne menge alternativen zu mate/cinnamon. auch wenn es ne lucid lts version mit gnome2 ist
<user82_> lubuntu evtl...
<user82_> ok ich probiers mal damit. danke!
<noseeder> kann mir hier wer sagen, wie ich mehrere *.mov dateien unter Ubuntu 12.04 X64 zu einer zusammen gefügt bekomme?
#ubuntu-de 2012-07-20
<dreamon__> Bei mir stottert youtube und sonstige Browser basierten Videos.
<LigH> Guten Morgen.
<LigH> Der update-manager bittet mich, ein unlösbares Problem zu melden, inklusive spezifischer Fehlermeldung; sagt mir nur leider nicht wo und wie...
<LigH> http://paste.frubar.net/15030
<kubine> Title: Frubar Paste (at paste.frubar.net)
<LigH> 'sudo apt-get check' brachte keine Fehlermeldung. Synaptic meldet, dass bestimmte Quellen nicht geladen werden können.
<LigH> Geht wohl wieder...
<bullgard6> [Ubuntu 12.04] Gestern hat mir die Aktualisierungsverwaltung Aktualisierungen angeboten. Ich habe alle angebotenen Pakete installiert. Zwischenzeitlich erwähnte die Aktualisierungsverwaltung auch den Kernel 3.2.0-27.  Warum hat sie ihn nicht installiert? Mittels Synaptic konnte ich ihn installieren. Sollte ich das Metapaket »linux-image-generic« installieren?
<TBarth> hi, wie erfahre ich am besten, wie die installierten Programme in der Anwendungsliste tatsächlich heißen? Beispiel "Aktualisierungen", das ist doch bestimmt immer noch Synaptic, oder?
<noseeder> ne möglichkeit die ich nutze ist Programm starten und über Systemüberwachung schauen welcher Prozess das ist.
<k1l_> TBarth: willst du es denn nur starten? weil da kannst du einfach "aktualisierungen" in die dash eingeben
<TBarth> Nein, ich möchte wissen, mit welchen Programme die Startsymbole verlinkt sind. Eigenschaften können ja mit einem Rechtsklick auf das Symbol nicht angezeigt werden.
<TBarth> Sagen wir mal, das Programm "Aktualisierung" hat sich aufgehängt, und du möchtest über die Konsole ein SIGTERM an das Programm senden, dann müsstest du ja wissen, wie es wirklich heißt.
<deem> TBarth: musst du nicht. dafür gibt es xkill
<TBarth> Als echter Linuxer möchte ich weiterhin auch über die Konsole arbeiten können.
<bekks> Davon hält Dich auch niemand ab. Terminal aufmachen und loslegen.
<LetoThe2nd> TBarth: das mapping von so was findet gern in *.desktop dateien statt, die z.b. in /usr/share/applications liegen. 
<LetoThe2nd> (gibt aber auch noch andere orte, u.a. im ~)
<TBarth> Danke, stimmt, ich hatte mal eine desktop-Datei in .local/share/applications/ für Eclipse angelegt.
<bullgard6> [Ubuntu 12.04] Gestern hat mir die Aktualisierungsverwaltung Aktualisierungen angeboten. Ich habe alle angebotenen Pakete installiert. Zwischenzeitlich erwähnte die Aktualisierungsverwaltung auch den Kernel 3.2.0-27.  Warum hat sie ihn nicht installiert? Mittels Synaptic konnte ich ihn installieren. Sollte ich das Metapaket »linux-image-generic« installieren?
<dadrc> Ja, dafür ist das Metapaket da
<patric> Hallo allerseits. Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich unter Ubuntu 12.04 die Systemeinstellung "Erscheinungsbild" finde? Ich bin ein Ubuntu-Wiedereinsteiger und seit 2010 hat sich da offensichtlich einiges getan. Die Systemeinstellungsoberfläche bietet nur noch einige wenige Einstellungsmöglichkeiten. Konkret möchte ich die Anti Aliasing-Einstellungen finden.
<LetoThe2nd> patric: vllt im gnome-tweak-tool oder in myunity (nur geraten!)
<LetoThe2nd> !myunity > patric 
<kubine> patric: MyUnity ist ein Konfigurationswerkzeug, das eine Oberfläche für Einstellungen des Unity-Desktop anbietet, auf die man sonst nicht leicht zugreifen kann. mehr dazu: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MyUnity
<patric> Super. Herzlichen Dank ihr beiden. Ich schau' mir das mal an!
<deem> !bot > patric 
<kubine> patric: Ich bin ein Bot. ;-)
<deem> aber ein danke schätzt der bot vermutlich trotzdem :)
<patric> ;-)
<brejoc> hi @all
<patric> Wie kann ich eigentlich den Firefox umstellen, dass er Webseiten anzeigt, dass ich aus DE komme? Wenn ich Webeseiten aufrufe, sind die teils standardmäßig auf Englisch und bei Google-Suchen bekomme ich auch vornehmlich englische Suchergebnisse
<dadrc> Einstellungen → Inhalte → Sprachen
<chris_1409> Kann mir jemand bei einem Problem bei Apache unter Ubunut helfen? Ich brauche eine Rewrite Regel von domain.de auf domain.de/test für die Berufsschule aber irgendwie klappt es nicht
<TheInfinity> chris_1409: wie sieht sie denn bisher aus?
<TheInfinity> !nopaste > chris_1409 dahin bitte
<kubine> chris_1409 dahin bitte: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Guest42290> hallo, ich habe einen arbeitspc mit ssd und hdd. auf der ssd läuft win7 und es soll unangetastet bleiben. wie löse ich es am besten, dass windows gestartet werden kann, wenn ich die hdd aus dem laptop entferne?
<k1l_> Guest42290: was hat das mit ubuntu zu tun? :)
<Guest42290> ich will auf die hdd ubuntu installieren ;)
<Guest42290> und win7 auf ssd so lassen wie es ist
<Guest42290> und wenn ich die externe herausnehme soll win7 normal starten
<k1l_> Guest42290: wenn die hdd die erste in der bootreihenfolge ist ist das kein problem mit grub
<k1l_> ansonsten müsste man auf der ssd eine /boot partition anlegen und dann grub nutzen
<Guest42290> fragt er nicht zum schluß der installation ob grub ins mbr installiert werden soll?
<k1l_> es gibt einen mbr pro platte
<Guest42290> dh wenn ich den bootflag auf die platte lege und ubuntu installiere ... welchen mbr nimmt er wenn hdd drinnen ist und welchen wenn die hdd draussen ist?
<TheInfinity> Guest42290: das hängt von deinen BIOS einstellungen ab. da kannst du auch boot priorities festlegen. schnapp dir die doku zu deinem bios und packe ubuntu komplett mit bootsektor auf die externe hdd, windows komplett mit bootsektor auf interne
<Guest42290> wo konfiguriere ich das? ... die bootreihenfolge kann ich im bios ohne weiteres ändern ... dh bootflag auf externe und ubuntu drauf und wenn ich von windows aus starten will ins bios und die hdd auf sdd switchen und rebooten?
<EdePopede> moin
<TheInfinity> Guest42290: bei der ubuntu installation den mbr auf die ubuntu hdd setzen. das ist alles an ubuntu config. rest ist bios.
<Guest42290> mbr = bootflag?
<TheInfinity> yep
<TheInfinity> bzw nein, sorry
<TheInfinity> bootflag sagt gar nix
<TheInfinity> das ist windows zeugs, interessiert linux nicht.
<TheInfinity> der mbr ist der master boot record, ein kleines stückchen am anfang der hdd wo der bootloader hinkommt
<TheInfinity> windows schreibt seinen auf seine eigene hdd
<TheInfinity> unter linux dürfte das sda sein wenn das die primäre hdd ist. linux ist dann auf der sekundären namens sdb. siehst du aber alles in gparted.
<EdePopede> ein paar fragen vornweg: wie aktuell sind die anwenderpakete in ubuntu? wie gut ist z.B. X getestet (memory leaks)? wie schlank kann man das system halten (automounter und all das)?
<TheInfinity> EdePopede: es sind stabile pakete, nicht extrem aktuell. dadurch meist gut getestet, grade bei den LTS versionen. ubuntu hat einige automatisierungen, definiere schlank - es ist nichts für leute die jeden fitzel ihres systems im detail selbst konfigurieren wollen.
<TheInfinity> EdePopede: es gibt versionen für ubuntu für besonders leistungsschwache pcs falls das dein anliegen ist @ schlankheit
<EdePopede> TheInfinity: squeeze hat z.b. licq in 1.3.9 (1.6 kam im oktober), gerade erst festgestellt. und schlank.. ich kann mount bedienen, ich brauch auch keine daemons, die mich aus der shell heraus übern mediaplayer die cd kaufen lassen. für http hab ich firefox (evtl mal midori?), und ansonsten mplayer in screen z.b.
<TheInfinity> EdePopede: paketversionen gibts auf packages.ubuntu.com
<EdePopede> mich nervt vor allem mein X, das frisst immer mehr, wenn ich programme starte und dann beende. startet bei <2% und liegt irgendwann (mit nicht mehr als den immer laufenden apps) bei 15-16%
<TheInfinity> EdePopede: also hilfszeugs hat ubuntu einiges, du kannst alles deaktivieren, will man im zweifel aber nicht.
<EdePopede> fast hätte ich den link mit firefox geöffnet.... bin grad dabei, das system gezielt im tiefflug laufen zu lassen, den speicherverbrauch von X abwarten
<EdePopede> im gegensatz zu früher weiß ich zum teil gar nicht mehr, wozu der kram überhaupt da ist
<EdePopede> den nutzen, den ich von gvfsd (o.ä.= habe, erschließt sich mir z.b. nicht
<TheInfinity> EdePopede: im zweifel ist vieles aber auch egal. ubuntu ist ein end user system. zum basteln sind dann eher so sachen wie gentoo da.
<TheInfinity> gvfsd ist eben eine komfortable art verschiedene ressourcen in das system einzubinden.
<EdePopede> licq (1.6.0-2) [universe] <-- in precise, passt doch
<TheInfinity> EdePopede: aktueller als debian zu sein ist auch keine so ganz große kunst ;)
<EdePopede> zum teil ist es auch der desktop, denke ich... wenn ich eine cd einlege, brauche ich keinen thunar, der aufpoppt
<koegs> !ot
<kubine> koegs: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<TheInfinity> koegs: naja, ging so halb um ubuntu. wobei distro auswahl eher ot ist, ja
<EdePopede> nur was jetzt genau desktop ist und was distrovoreinstellungen, nuja...
<EdePopede> precise ist aktuell?
<EdePopede> also auch im sinne von "nicht erst halbgar"
<koegs> precise ist das aktuellste Release und auch noch LTS
<EdePopede> LTS klingt gut
<TheInfinity> EdePopede: ubuntu hat LTS (kommt alle 2 jahre, sehr stabil) und nicht LTS (alle 6 monate, aktuellere pakete)
<TheInfinity> EdePopede: precise ist zufällig ein LTS, dürfte also was für dich sein ;)
<TheInfinity> EdePopede: ansonsten bietet wikipedia eine tolle übersicht über versionen und supportzeiträume.
<EdePopede> ja, vor allem en:wp... und da krieg ich dann immer sehr schnell kopfschmerzen bei den ganzen codenamen für die releases :\
<deem> TheInfinity: precise hat mittlerweile doch 5 jahre support?
<deem> kommen dann damit nicht alle folgenden lts versionen alle 5 anstelle von allen 2 jahren?
<deem> obwohl.. zwischen 8.04 und 12.04 war ja auch 10.04 und 8.04 läuft ja immernoch
<jokrebel> 8.04? Sicher?
<deem> ich meine bis april 2013
<jokrebel> deem: Aber nur noch die Server-Variante. _Nicht_ die Desktopversion!
<deem> ach, beziehen sich die 5 jahre auf lts desktop?
<jokrebel> deem: Ich glaub künftig aber nicht mehr
<bekks> Künftig für alle.
<bekks> Bei 8.04 waren es drei Jahre für Desktop und fünf für alle. Ab 12.04 sind es fünf für alle.
<jokrebel> bekks: Sollte das 1ste alle nicht besser Server-Version heißen?
<deem> aber nur für lts oder auch für alle versionen dazwischen?
<bekks> deem: Nur für LTS.
<bekks> jokrebel: Richtig.
<Ir0n1E> Moin.
<bullgard6> Wenn man in Firefox 14.0.1 einen neuen Tab anlegt (Mittels Ctrl+W), zeigt er 9 thumbs an. Wozu soll das gut sein?
<ppq> bullgard6: du meinst wohl strg+t
<ppq> und die neun felder werden nach und nach mit den meistbesuchten websites gefüllt
<bullgard6> ppq: Ja. 'tschuldigung!
<bullgard6> ppq: Danke!
<xreal> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einem kostengünstigen VPN-Service? Er muss nicht anonym sein.
<ring0> xreal, ich würde das mal in #ubuntu-de-offtopic ansprechen
<xreal> +ring0: Oh, danke (wusste nicht, dass es ihn gibt)
<C-A-M> Nabend. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/409737/
<kubine> Title: Dualboot Probleme › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bullgard6> C-A-M: Du hast Deine Frage nicht clever formuliert. --  Wie heißt denn die Meldung "Frequenz wird nicht unters..." ganz genau?
<C-A-M> das frag ich mich ja auch. beim booten dauert es eine weile bis ich diese meldung auf dem schirm habe. mehr als diese frequenz wird nicht unterstützt steht da einfach nicht. nach ner weile versucht sich dann ubuntu zu booten
<C-A-M> jedoch bleibt der schirm schwarz mit mauszeiger
<C-A-M> ah, nu sehe ich zumindest schon einmal das fenster sperrung aufheben mit hintergrundbild
<bullgard6> C-A-M: Du machst es anderen Leuten schwer, Dir zu helfen. Bei solchen Meldungen kommt es sehr genau auf den Wortlaut der wenigen Meldungen an. Du solltest sie wie eine wörtliche Rede zitieren. --  Vielleicht findest Du in /var/log/syslog und in /var/log/dmesg.0 relevante Fehlermeldungen. Google nach ihnen! Diese Dateien solltest Du versuchen, mittels der Ubuntu-Live-CD zu lesen.
<C-A-M> ich habe die fehlermeldung genau beschrieben, mehr steht nicht in dem kleinem fenster. danke, werde mir die dateien mal ansehen
<PBeck> hi
<bullgard6> C-A-M: Wenn das genau die Fehlermeldungen sind, dann kannst du sie in Google eingeben und wahrscheinlich erfahren, wie andere Leute schon vor Dir den Fehler beseitigen konnten.
<radonky> Hallo
<radonky> sagt jemand dieser errorlog was?
<radonky> <Directory /home/*/public_html> 
<radonky> AllowOverride All
<radonky> nein sry den nächsten
<radonky>  /var/www/web5/html/joomla/maps/q3ut4/.htaccess: Options not allowed here
<jokrebel> radonky: Vielleicht besser _alles_ in einen NoPaste? Dann kann ggf. jemand was damit anfangen. Und vielleicht noch eine kurze Erklärung wan/warum das auftrat und was nicht geht.
<jokrebel> !nopaste > radonky
<kubine> radonky: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<radonky> mach ich
<bullgard6> radonky: Vielleicht hilft Dir weiter  de.wikipedia.org > Joomla.
<radonky> nein das hat nix mit Joomla zu tun
<radonky> ich will ein ordner freigeben für Download
<radonky> http://wegmit.de/maps/q3ut4/
<payl0ad> ist das eigentlich normal, dass man rebooten muss wenn man openvpn installiert?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Wieso musst du denn rebooten?
<payl0ad> naja, ich *muss* vmtl nicht unbedingt, aber openvpn wird mir im network-manager nicht als vpn-typ angezeigt, wenn ich eine verbindung anlegen will
<payl0ad> und wenn ich reboote, ist es da.
<payl0ad> ist mir bei der letzten maschine schon aufgefallen, auf der ich das installiert hab...
<ppq> wahrscheinlich reicht ein 'sudo service network-manager restart'
<payl0ad> schieß ich damit meine netzwerkverbindungen ab?
<ppq> ja
<ppq> zumindest die, die nm verwaltet
<payl0ad> tja, dann... öh... bis gleich ;)
<bekks> Du musst nur den network-manager neustarten.
<payl0ad> hm, von wegen bis gleich.
<bekks> Oder ihn dazu bewegen, die Konfiguration neu einzulesen.
<payl0ad> die wlan-verbindung war zwar weg, aber die irc-verbindung ist noch da... ^^
<ppq> freenode hat einen timeout von 4 minuten
<ppq> so lange darf die verbindung ruhig weg sein, solange der client nix davon mitkriegt
<payl0ad> hm... networmanager bietet immernoch kein openvpn an :(
<bullgard6> radonky: /var/log/syslog sollte eine diesbezügliche Fehlermeldung enthalten.
<bekks> Hast Du ihn neugestartet?
<payl0ad> network-manager start/running, process 5237
<bekks> Nein, nicht so :)
<bekks> Dem Daemon ist das wurscht. Du musst den Client (in deinem Desktop Environment) neustarten.
<payl0ad> hab ihn per initskript neu gestartet
<bekks> Wie ich gerade sagte.
<payl0ad> wie heißt denn der client?
<bekks> nm-applet zum Beispiel.
<payl0ad> hm, dit hat auch nichts gebracht...
<bekks> Ausloggen, neu einloggen.
<payl0ad> hmjo, mach ich mal
<payl0ad> weird, das wars auch nicht. :D
<payl0ad> aber jetzt zeigt mir das applet weniger kram an...
<payl0ad> oder auch nicht... komisches ding
<payl0ad> klassischer fall von "wenn man's richtig macht, geht's!" .... man muss auch das plugin für den netman installieren...
<payl0ad> *facepalm*
<daswort> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen dem Paket vim-gtk und vim-gnome ?
<michi_> guten abend
<payl0ad> daswort, die haben leicht unterschiedliche abhängigkeiten... 
<daswort> Geht mir eher darum ob das so schlimm ist wie bei xchat vs. xchat-gnome. Also ob die Version angepasst ist an *was auch immer*.
<payl0ad> also, um genau zu sein hängt das -gnome-paket noch von libgnome* ab
<payl0ad> puh, sorry, kein plan :) ich vermeide vi* wenn ich kann.
<eixV> vim regelt ja for me, aber wenn ich kann, vermeid ich GUI ...
<daswort> Das schöne ist ja dass man dann beides hat.
<payl0ad> "vi hat 2 Betriebsmodi. In einem piept er, im anderen macht er Text kaputt."
<daswort> Ach komm, nicht den nächsten Krieg anbrechen!
<payl0ad> nein :) soll jeder das nehmen was er mag
<daswort> Sogar die Jungs beim CERN haben das verstanden und machen sich einen Spaß da raus. Siehe im Footer: http://linux.web.cern.ch/linux/
<kubine> Title: Linux @ CERN: /linux/index.shtml (at linux.web.cern.ch)
<payl0ad> für das bisschen configs basteln was ich so mach reicht nano halt...
<daswort> Muss ich noch den XKCD posten oder wollen wir diese Diskussion an dieser Stelle beenden wegen OT?
<rieslingranger> Nabend in die Liste. Also was gibt es schöneres als bei dem sch****Wetter eine Ubuntu-Neuinstallation zu machen *g*. Jetzt nur meine Frage: Welchen Ordner muss ich sichern damit sämtliche Firefox-Passwörter, Einstellungen, Add-Ons etc. gesichert sind? 
<rieslingranger> /home/meinName/.mozilla/firefox?
<ppq> ja
<rieslingranger> danke.
<ppq> :)
<ppq> du musst aber darauf achten, dass die rechte und besitzer erhalten bleiben
<ppq> wenn dein user am neuen system aber genau so heißt wie jetzt und du das mit einem grafischen dateimanager mit userrechten kopiert hast, und kein ntfs/fat32 involviert war unterwegs, sollte das aber kein problem sein
<rieslingranger> also, ich wollte den Ordner auf nen Stick ziehen und bei der Neuinstallation den gleichen Benutzernamen vergeben. Das sollte doch klappen
<rieslingranger> :-)
<ppq> rieslingranger: dann musst du das mit tar packen
<ppq> rieslingranger: das erhält solche attribute, auch wenn man das auf vfat speichert
<rieslingranger> also, das kopieren auf nen Stick per sudo mc klappt nicht?
<ppq> nein, dann gehen alle rechte verloren
<ppq> per sudo ist sowieso schlecht
<ppq> ich mein, du kannst das natürlich so machen und später mit 'chown' den besitzer wieder richtig festlegen. das dürfte klappen. aber sonderlich schön ist es nicht
<rieslingranger> wieder da...wurde wohl gekickt..
<Valko> nein
<Valko> du hattest nen ping timeout
<rieslingranger> bin mir keiner Schuld bewusst.
<Valko> <21:54:03>  rieslingranger| (~ubuntu@p5DD2B071.dip.t-dialin.net) hat das IRC-Netz verlassen! (Ping timeout: 248 seconds)
<rieslingranger> aso
<ppq> rieslingranger:  <ppq> nein, dann gehen alle rechte verloren  <ppq> per sudo ist sowieso schlecht  <ppq> ich mein, du kannst das natürlich so machen und später mit 'chown' den besitzer wieder richtig festlegen. das dürfte klappen. aber sonderlich schön ist es nicht
<rieslingranger> also ich muss die .mozilla datei als tar-datei packen
<ppq> ja
<rieslingranger> kannst du mir dabei helfen? Ich habe eben die tar-anleitung bei uu gelesen aber ganz ehrlich ..raff ich nicht
<ppq> rieslingranger: du kannst das auch mit einem grafischen archivmanager machen
<ppq> die unterstützen alle auch tar
<rieslingranger> welcher?
<ppq> z.b. file-roller
<ppq> aber du hast sowas eh schon
<ppq> mach mal rechtsklick auf das verzeichnis -> komprimieren -> als .tar
<bekks> tar cvpPjf /home/user/meinmozilla.tar.bz2 /home/user/.mozilla/
<EdePopede> oder F2 in mc auf dem verzeichnis oder auf ..
<micha_> hallo, folgende Frage, ich habe mir ein iso runtergeladen, wöchte, um etwas von dem iso zu installieren aber keine CD brennen, sondern irgendwie eine virtuelle CD anlegen, geht das mit Ubuntu?
<payl0ad> jup...
<payl0ad> mount -t 
<payl0ad> äh
<payl0ad> mount -o loop /pfad/zur/iso /mountpunkt
<payl0ad> (mit sudo davor, normalerweise darf nur root mount ausführen)
<bekks> micha_: Was möchtest Du denn davon installieren? Ein weiteres OS?
<micha_> "konnte die Datei nicht in /etc/fstab oder /etc/mtab finden" :-( jetzt wirds kompliziert :-(
<micha_> nein , iche software für wine
<micha_> sorry, eine
<payl0ad> wo wir da gerade bei sind, wie macht ubuntu eigentlich automatisch die mountpunkte, wenn ich bspw. einen usb-stick anschließe? wird da on the fly in der fstab herumeditiert?
<micha_> ich probiere jetzt mal "gmountiso" (es ist unglaublich, ich installiere seit über 4 Jahren ständig software auf meinem Ubuntu 10.04 und es läuft immer noch wie am ersten Tag!)
<payl0ad> micha: du musst in /etc/fstab einen mountpunkt anlegen. 
<payl0ad> das sieht ungefähr so aus
<payl0ad>  /pfad/zur/quelle /pfad/zum/ziel auto defaults 0 0
<payl0ad> und den zielordner musst du vorher noch mit mkdir an der richtigen stelle (wahrscheinlich unter /media) anlegen
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Alles unter /media wird vom Automounter verwaltet.
<bekks> EIGENE Mountpoints legt man unter /mnt an.
<bekks> Und er Automounter editiert nichts an der fstab.
<payl0ad> heißt, ich muss unter /media nur einen unterordner anlegen und kann dahin "einfach so" mounten?
<bekks> Du kannst immer "einfach so" mounten.
<micha_> ok, sorry, aber das wird mir zu kompliziert. ich suche mir mal einen dvd rohling...
<payl0ad> huh, komisch, früher hatte ich da immer probleme mit
<payl0ad> frage mich, was ich damals anders gemacht hab..
<fjodor> hi, kann mir jemand sagen wie es sein kann, dass weder lshw -c video noch lsmod meinen videotreiber listet??
<bekks> fjodor: Dann schieb doch beides bitte mal in einen pastebin.
<fjodor> bekks: wie heist das programm, dass automatisch von der console in pastebin schieben kann?
<bekks> "pastebin" :)
<donjoe> mahlzeit :)
<k1l> pastebinit heissts :)
<fjodor> wie schiebe ich den text mehrerer ausgaben auf pastebinit?
<bekks> befehl1|pastebinit; befehl2|pastebinit; 
<bekks> und dann brauchen wir nur die URLs.
<fjodor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1102497/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<fjodor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1102496/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<fjodor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1102502/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<fjodor> das ist der kernel von ubuntu mainline hab ich von nem ftp.
<bekks> fjodor: Und was gibt "lsb_release -sc" aus?
<fjodor> also von nem ubuntu ftp
<fjodor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1102507/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<fjodor> kann es sein, dass da irgendwie vesa oder so laeuft statt gma_500
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Intel#GMA500-Poulsbo
<kubine> Title: Intel › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<donjoe> hat jemand ne idee.. im firefox laufen youtube videos nur noch im zeitraffer ohne ton ,im frisch installierten opera auch 
<fjodor> bekks: ach das ist voellig veraltet, im kernel ist mittlerweile nen treiber fuer gma500 drin den alan cox geschrieben hat und der ist relativ gut, zumindest so, dass es sich benutzen laesst
<bekks> Ja, dann nutz den doch.
<fjodor> bekks: ja deswegen habe ich ja den neuen kernel installiert. in dem alten hat der noch ein paar fehler und in 3.4 gibt es updates fuer das module
<fjodor> im alten kernel zeigt lshw und lsmod den treiber richtig an
<Fussel> geht das dann nicht autamitsch mit dem gma-500 treiber wenn der im kernel drinne ist?
<fjodor> Fussel: ja eben, deswegen versteh ich das nicht
<bekks> modprobe und gucken was dmesg sagt.
<k1l> die mainline kernel sind imho nicht so angepasst wie die kernel, die ubuntu selbst migibt
<fjodor>  k1l also selbst kompilieren? das ist dann einfach nicht im kernel drin???
<k1l> wer nen mainline kernel nutzt kann sich dann aber auch darüber informieren und selbst hand anlegen
<k1l> fjodor: vlt ists ja im kernel nur nicht aktiviert. modprobe, dmesg etc
<fjodor> k1l: ja, das modul heisst gma500_gfx und modprobe schlaegt es nicht vor, ich nehme an, dass es nicht drin ist, richtig?
<bekks> find /lib/modules -name gma* wird es Dir sagen.
<carinitis> wie finde ich heraus welche datei zu welchem paket gehört?
<fjodor> bekks: ist nur beim 3.2 dabei. wie geh ich jetzt vor wenn ich den 3.4 haben moechte?
<bekks> dpkg -S /voller/pfad/datei.name
<carinitis> danke
<bekks> fjodor: Du musst ggf. halt das Modul noch kompilieren.
<carinitis> dpkg -S /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-10-generic 
<carinitis> dpkg-query: Kein Pfad gefunden, der auf Muster /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-10-generic passt.
<carinitis> die datei einfach löschen?
<k1l> !kernel > carinitis 
<kubine> carinitis: Informationen zu Kernel finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel
<bekks> carinitis: Nein.
<k1l> carinitis: dort unter alte kernel löschen lesen und anwenden
<bekks> carinitis: Was sagt denn "lsb_release -sc"?
<carinitis> oneiric
<donjoe> bye & nice we
<carinitis> ist das update auf 12.04 LTS stressfrei?
<k1l> ja. backups sind aber wie immer pflicht
<fjodor> bekks: mainline ist quasi vanilla kernel von debian richtig??
<bekks> Keine Ahnung. Ich baue meine Kernel selbst :)
<fjodor> bekks: kannst mir erklaeren wie ich das modul kompiliere?
<fjodor> auf ubuntuusers finde ich nur module-assistant und damit geht das scheinbar nicht
<k1l> !mainline_kernel > fjodor 
<kubine> fjodor: Informationen zu Mainline-Kernel finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Mainline-Kernel
<fjodor> k1l: kein support?
<k1l> fjodor: nochmal: wer meint den mainline kernel nutzen zu müssen muss sich da schon selbst einfummeln und anlesen.
<k1l> da fehlt mehr als nur das eine modul.
<k1l>  da werden sicher auch an mehreren ecken probleme auftauchen.
<fjodor> k1l: gibt es noch ne andere moeglichkeit an den 3.4 kernel zu kommmen?
<fjodor> es geht mir ja nicht um mainline sondern 3.4 weil es da updates zu meinem fehlerhaften gpu-modul gibt
<bekks> Das ist dann ein eigener Kernel.
<bekks> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel/Kompilierung
<kubine> Title: Kompilierung › Kernel › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<fjodor> bekks: kann man den nicht aus 12.10 importieren bspw.?
<bekks> Die "klassische Debian-Methode" dürte am einfachsten sein.
<bekks> Wenn es einen backport-Kernel gibt, kannst Du den natürlich auch verwenden.
<bekks> Aber sobald du den modifizieren willst, heisst es wie schon gesagt: selbst einlesen und einfummeln.
<k1l> gibt noch keine precise backports iirc
<bekks> Dann hat sich die Möglichkeit auch erledigt. :)
<fjodor> :(
<fjodor> nen ubuntu support der sich um sowas kuemmern wuerde waere mal cool. also ich meine nen bezahlsupport
<bekks> Gibt es.
<_moep_> um was nen kernel-package bauen?
<fjodor> _moep_: naja kernel-package bauen waere vielleicht zu viel verlangt, aber prinzipiell sachen zu fixen
<_moep_> gibt es sicher
<bekks> Canonical bietet Bezahlsupport an.
<_moep_> gibt es ja z.b. auch für libre office, dass du sagt hey fixt mal bug xy gegen geld
<fjodor> bekks: wie wird da verrechnet?
<bekks> fjodor: http://www.canonical.com/enterprise-services/ubuntu-advantage/desktop
<kubine> Title: Desktop | Canonical (at www.canonical.com)
<fjodor> bekks: da steht fuer business
<bekks> fjodor: Auf der Seite steht nichts von "Business" - außer im Footer als Link zu einer anderen Seite.
<fjodor> 105 us$ waere ja fuer privat mehr als akzeptabel
<fjodor> aber irgendwie bezweifel ich dass ich dahingehen kann und sagen kann. hier fixt mal meine gpu
<pi_> exit
<pi_> clos
<pi_> clos
<musca> hey pi
<musca> keine panic
<musca> pi_: was ergibt  Pi * 1337 / 100 ?
<stf> off topic ich weiß, aber hat schon mal jmd. von euch Erfahrungen damit gesammelt, wie sich ein rechner verhält, wenn die Lithium Batterie des Bios schlapp macht? Kann es da vorkommen, dass der Rechner sich immer wieder nochmal hochfahren lässt, aber ansonsten, der Bildschirm schwarz bleibt, wenn man ihn anschaltet, also nicht einmal das Bios lädt?
<musca> klingt nach defekten Elkos
<stf> elkos?
<musca> Elektrolytkondensatoren
<stf> Achso, -wollen wir mal nicht hoffen
<stf> ^^
<stf> den Lötkolben schwingen wollte ich nicht
<musca> wenn der Rechner so alt ist, dass man ihn löten kann, hat er auch noch anständige Kondensatoren 
<musca> "Vorkriegsware"
<stf> naja Da Elkos nicht besonders Klein sind, sollte das hier noch möglich sein, allerdings wunderts mich, das 
<stf> ich nichts riche
<stf> btw es ist ein 939 board
<musca> aha
<stf> Okay wenn ich in die Kiste reinschaue, dann achte ich mal auf die Elkos
<stf> dake für die idee
<stf> gn8
<musca> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGfbBappuME
<kubine> Title: Bleifrei löten - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<stf> danke löten kann ich :-D
<stf> aber
<stf> aber auch danke dafür
<stf> bin dann weg bis denn
<musca> joa
<musca> bis denn
#ubuntu-de 2013-07-15
<apollo13> hiho, ich bekomme "VT-x features locked or unavailable in MSR. (VERR_VMX_MSR_LOCKED_OR_DISABLED)." in Vbox auf einer maschine, allerdings ist VT-x aktiviert (grep vmx /proc/cpuinfo) -- hatte das schon mal wer?
<geser> weißt du zufällig, ob cpuinfo es auch dann anzeigt, dass VT-x verfügbar wäre, auch wenn es im BIOS deaktiviert ist?
<nicofs> Weiß hier jemand, ob es eine Open-Source Disponenten-Software gibt? Ich möchte Einsatzkräfte (Sanitäts-/Rettungsdienst) auf einer Karte disponieren (Standort, Ziel, Tätigkeit)...
<apollo13> ,ot? nicofs 
<apollo13> ach geh ich hasse den bot
<apollo13> nicofs: du bist hier leicht falsch mit solchen fragen, das ist eher nen thema für -offtopic
<UbuPhillup> !ot nicofs 
<UbuPhillup> !ot > nicofs 
<kubine> nicofs: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<nicofs> apollo13, naja - ich suche ja software für mein ubuntu - würde ich nach nem guten bildbearbeitungs-programm fragen, wäre das hier doch auch ok, oder?
<apollo13> nicofs: vlt, aber du bist (alleine vom thema schon her, da du etwas sehr spezielles suchst) wahrscheinlich woanders besser aufgehoben
<apollo13> und gut ist immer subjektiv, drum würde die frage nach gutem bildbearbeitungs-programm sehr schnell abgestochen werden ;)
<nicofs> Mir ist schon klar, dass hier im IRC auf jede Frage 95% der Antworten aus der Kategorie "Du hast was falsch geschrieben", "du bist hier falsch", "willst du das wirklich" oder "du solltest das anders machen" sind. (jetzt bin ich off-topic) 
<sysdef> nicofs: schau dir mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafik an
<kubine> Title: Grafik › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<apollo13> sysdef: ymmd
<sysdef> apollo13: das war neutral ^^
<apollo13> sysdef: aber nicht seine frage :þ
<sysdef> apollo13: es war die passende antwort auf die frage die er hier stellen (s|w)ollte :p
<UbuPhillup> sysdef: nein
<sysdef> apollo13: haette auch ne nicht-neutrale. nicofs: <3 nimm GIMP! <3
<LetoThe2nd> ich finde die frage auch durchaus valide, aber mir wär nichts entsprechendes bekannt (und ich bezweifle, dass es existiert.)
<nicofs> sysdef, ich suche kein grafikprogramm... ;-) [und gimp hab ich schon installiert)
<sysdef> nicofs: sorry, der name nico im nick sah maennlich aus, ergo bin ich nicht von einer hypothetischen frage ausgegangen
<LetoThe2nd> sysdef: ist wieder gut, bittedanke.
<Robert_Zenz> Crocodile Dundee
<Robert_Zenz> sry
<marlene_> Hallo, ich habe gerade mein /home gesichert und das 10.04 durch 12.04 via Neuinstallation ersetzt. Leider bekomme ich es nicht geregelt, meine Mailkonten aus evolution wieder in Gang zu bringen. Kann mir bitte jemand helfen?
<Robert_Zenz> marlene_, was ist denn?
<marlene_> ich hatte gehofft, es reicht, den Ornder .evolution zu sichern. Leider ist dem nicht so. Habe gerade im uu-wiki gelesen, dass noch irgenwie gconf gesichert werden muss. Nun ist es aber zu spät. Habe nur /home
<Robert_Zenz> marlene_, ahm...was du probieren könntest wäre Evolution neu einzurichten so wie vorher, und dann .evolution über den erzeugten zu kopieren.
<Robert_Zenz> marlene_, ich nehme an du hast POP Konten da drinnen?
#ubuntu-de 2013-07-16
<czajkowski> aloha :)
<czajkowski> anybody got space for a 15-30 people free community workshop on mongodb in the next couple of weeks, looking at munich berlin frankfurt ?  
<LetoThe2nd> czajkowski: good morning. generally we try to keep this channel pretty strictly on topic, so please head over to #ubuntu-de-offtopic :)
<LetoThe2nd> czajkowski: plus, you might try and ask the ubuntuusers.de team (also found in #ubuntuusers), as they are the more physical (e.g. events and such) branch of the german loco :)
<czajkowski> LetoThe2nd: ah ok sorry wasn't sure 
<czajkowski> and went here as this is where I'd go for Ubuntu loco stuff 
<czajkowski> and mongodb is used in parts of Ubuntu land :) 
<LetoThe2nd> czajkowski: no worries, thats why i told you :)
<czajkowski> LetoThe2nd: thanks for the pointers
<LetoThe2nd> czajkowski: np. mind a query?
<czajkowski> np :) fire away 
<elmargol> Gibt es gute tools um  Fahrrad touren zu planen?
<elmargol> Also möchte gerne eine tour machen und extrem steile abschnitte umfahren
<koegs> elmargol: hier schon geschaut ob was dabei ist? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/OpenStreetMap/Programme
<kubine> Title: Programme › OpenStreetMap › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<elmargol> ja nicht wirklich was dabei
<doev> Hallo, lässt sich dieses ppa nur manuell installieren? https://launchpad.net/~gladky-anton/+archive/gnuplot
<kubine> Title: gnuplot : Anton Gladky (at launchpad.net)
<jokrebel> doev: Wie man halt ein PPA installiert. 
<jokrebel> doev: Klick mal dort auf "technical details about this PPA"
<jokrebel> ansonsten http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA
<kubine> Title: PPA › Paketquellen freischalten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<doev> jokrebel, war mir nicht sicher, ob es auch automatisch installiert werden kann.
<jokrebel> doev: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:LP-BENUTZER/PPA-NAME  --- danach noch ein sudo apt-get update --- dann sollte das gewünschte Paket über die Paketverwaltung Deiner wahl ganz normal installierbar sein.
<doev> ich kenne es nur über die kommandozeile: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gladky-anton/gnuplot ... aber Paketquellen musste ich nicht per hand eintragen.
<jokrebel> apt-get-repository macht genau nichts anderes.
<doev> Die folgenden Pakete sind zurückgehalten worden: gnuplot-nox gnuplot-x11 linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<doev> Neustart?
<doev> ich mache mal einen
<doev> Jetzt gehts, danke
<jokrebel> doev: gerne (Man beachte aber auch immer den roten Hinweis in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA#Beispiele )
<kubine> Title: PPA › Paketquellen freischalten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<doev> jokrebel, das Update hat den Bug nicht beseitigt. Sollte zurück zur 4.4 version
<doev> danke für den Hinweis
<jokrebel> doev: Wenn Du es wieder los haben willst: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA#PPA-entfernen
<kubine> Title: PPA › Paketquellen freischalten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<watschu> Hallo zusammen
<watschu> Ich habe auf einer kleinen eeebox ubuntu server 12.04 laufen, seit ein paar Tagen reagieren die Programme nano und vim unglaublich schwerfällig (benötigen Ewigkeiten zum starten, auch bei kleinen Dateien). Alles andere funktioniert wunderbar und ausreichend performant. Ist jemandem hier dieses problem bekannt?
<dadrc> watschu, auch, wenn du vim bzw nano ohne Datei startest?
<watschu> es geht etwas schneller, aber immernoch recht langsam (programmstart vim ohne datei ca. 5 sekunden)
<watschu> nano ohne datei ca 15 sekunden
<jokrebel> watschu: auch lokal?
<watschu> ja
<watschu> ist gleich wie über ssh
<watschu> ok, also vim scheint sich etwas "erholt" zu haben, der zweite start ging jetzt sehr schnell, nano aber immernoch sehr langsam
 * LetoThe2nd würde einfach auf rappelvolles ram tippen
<LetoThe2nd> wenn er nicht mehr cachen kann und immer auf die platte, respektive swappen muss
<dadrc> RAM total voll oder Platte am Verrecken.
<jokrebel> watschu: Schon mal geschaut ob da vielleicht was anderes CPU/RAM/IO für sich extrem beansprucht?
<watschu> nein, auch während dem start von nano nie mehr als 50% cpu auslastung und ca 600mb/2000mb ram belegt
 * jokrebel hatte erst gestern wieder ein ÖPNV-Erlebnis der besonderen Art…
<dadrc> jokrebel hat vor allem den falschen Channel offen
<jokrebel> oh, das sollte nach nebenan ;-)
<jollyroger> Ahoi, ich installiere gerade das aktuelle Ubuntu per Desktop-CD. Dort gibt es mehrere möglichkeiten der Verschlüsselung: zuerst wird Verschlüsselung angeboten und es aktiviert sich der Haken bei LVM erstellen und später nochmal private Daten. Ist die erste Variante die Vollverschlüsselung (außer /boot) aus der frühereren Alternate-installation ?
<LetoThe2nd> jollyroger: verschlüsseltes LVM ist die sogenannte vollverschlüsselung, ja.
<jollyroger> also kann ich davon ausgehen, dass der neue Ubuntu-Installer das beherrscht  ? Früher ging das nur über, die nun abgeschaffte, Alternate-Version
<LetoThe2nd> jollyroger: kannst du selbstverständlich immer unter den für vershclüsselung üblichen randbedingungen
 * LetoThe2nd reicht noch ein  ',' nach
<jollyroger> naja früher ging die sogenannte Vollverschlüsselung ja nicht per Desktop-CD, deshalb war ich da ein wenig skeptisch
<LetoThe2nd> ging auch, halt nicht vollautomatisch. das ist eigentlich schon der einzige unterschied.
<jollyroger> bei der Installation ? Da ging afaik nur die Verschlüsselung des Home-Verzeichnisses
<LetoThe2nd> negativ :)
<LetoThe2nd> wie gesagt,manuell gings. :P
<jollyroger> hab ich noch nie gehört, aber wenns nun so einfach geht umso besser. Danke :)
<bjoernh> Hallo Zusammen
<bjoernh> hat zufällig jemand Erfahrung mit Softwareraid unter Linux und kann mir wenn ein resync läuft ob ich das unterbrechen kann
<bjoernh> Der Server ist in einem Recovery gebootet, wenn ich jetzt nen reboot ins normale system mache bootet er dann durch oder will er das resync während des booten vollenden (ähnlich fsck) ?? 
<Thermometerhuhn> Nabend kann man hier eventuel auch hilfe für nicht ubuntu systeme bekommen :-) ?
<molnitza> Hi. Bei mir wird kein Timeout mehr in Grub 2 angezeigt. Daher muss ich jedesmal an den Rechner eine Tastatur anstöpseln und Enter drücken damit es weitergeht. Ich habe daher Grub inklusive aller configs runtergeschmissen und neu installiert, aber geholfen hat es nicht. Hat jemand noch eine Idee?
<jokrebel> !Grub_2 > molnitza
<kubine> molnitza: Informationen zu GRUB_2 finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<molnitza> jokrebel, habe ich schon alles durch.
<jokrebel> molnitza: Ist aber nicht zufällig _vor_ Grub ein BIOS-halt wegen fehlender Tastatur?
<molnitza> jokrebel, nein - sicher nicht. es sei denn, das bios hat den namen grub 1.x
<molnitza> und was ich wirklich merkwürdig finde ist, dass bei einem neustart mittels reboot der timeout abläuft. bei einem "kaltstart" nicht.
<jokrebel> molnitza: Hast Du noch gar kein Grub2? Und geht denn der Rechner _komplett_ aus bei einem Shutdown (vor dem Kaltstart)?
<molnitza> jokrebel, doch doch - grub-mkconfig (GRUB) 2.00-7ubuntu11
<jokrebel> molnitza: Und die zweite Frage? ;-)
<molnitza> jokrebel, ob er ausgeht, moment
<molnitza> jokrebel, scheinbar nicht.
<jokrebel> ja dann ist aber auch normal dass dann Grub beim nächsten Start nicht runterzählt IIRC.
<molnitza> okay - war mir nicht bewusst. somit müsst ich wenigstens das runterfahren in den griff bekommen. Und wenn sich noch das Verhalten von grub ändern ließe wäre es umso besser.
<jokrebel> willst Du Ursache oder Symptom behandeln? ;-/
<molnitza> Primär die Ursache, aber das Sympthom abzustellen ist im zweiten Schritt wahrscheinlich auch nicht ganz falsch, da es immer mal sein kann, dass der Rechner unsachgemäß heruntergefahren wird.
<molnitza> So müsste ich dann nicht jedesmal die Tastatur aus der Kramkiste suchen.
<jokrebel> molnitza: Wenn ich mich da recht entsinne (sollte im Wiki stehn) kann man da dann den Timeout auf Null (oder wars gar -1?) stellen.
<molnitza> jokrebel, ich werds gleich mal testen.
<jokrebel> nicht einfach irgendwas testen bitte sondern nachlesen, danke.
<molnitza> bekomme grad nur beim herunterfahren angezeigt: system halted
<molnitza> umount: /run/lock: not mounted
<molnitza> umount /run/shm: not mounted
<molnitza> Will halt now
<molnitza> und das wars...
<molnitza> so würde er morgen noch stehen bleiben.
<jokrebel> molnitza: Und wenn Du dann den Powerknopf noch 3 Sekunden drücken musst bis er wirklich aus ist ist es normal, dass dann Grub nicht runterzählt (weil ja nicht korrekt heruntergefahren war)
<Mundus> Hi ich suche einen pdf-reader (wie adobe) mit dem ich pdf-formulare ausfüllen kann. Dies klappt mit dem Dokumentenbetrachter leider nicht und daher suche ich eine Alternative
<Mundus> sorry, die Hälfte vergessen ich suche eine Alternative für adobe reader 8 (oder höher) unter Linux
<Mundus> Schade, ich hatte gehofft, jmd. kennt sich mit den Programmen von hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PDF
<Mundus> aus
<kubine> Title: PDF › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<UbuPhillup> Mundus: geht das mit dem Standart Dukumentenberachter von Ubuntu nich ?
<jokrebel> Mundus: Wart noch ne Zeit, nur weil nicht gleich einer Antwortet heißt dass nicht dass es nicht jemand hier weis. Vielleicht ist der grad beim Essen oder in der Badewanne ;-)
<UbuPhillup> *nicht
<sdx23> je nach Formulatyp können Evince bzw. Okular das.
<Mundus> Nein leider nicht, die Formularfunktionen funktionieren nicht. im konkreten Beispiel funktioniert die Addition der Werte  nicht
<sdx23> dann bleibt dir vermutlich nichts anderes als der Adobe Reader übrig.
<Mundus> ich probiere jetzt qpdfview aus und dann, wenn es nicht klappt, wird es wohl adobe. Muss ich dabei etwas beachten (Update-Problem bezieht sich nur auf Flash,oder?)
<bekks> Was für ein Updateproblem?
<UbuPhillup> Mundus: würde ich nicht sagen ;)
<Mundus> ok, dann über fremdquelle einbinden, damit ich die deutsche Version erhalte.
<Mundus> bekks: Ich dachte bei Adobe etwas gelesen zu haben
<bekks> Mundus: Was hast du denn da gelesen? Du musst schon ein bisschen konkreter werden.
<Mundus> bekks: ich weiß es nicht mehr, glaube aber das sich auf den Flash-Player bezog, der von google weiterentwickelt wird. Bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher...
<bekks> Was Humbug ist.
<bekks> Adobe entwickelt Flash weiter, aber nur noch in der PepperFlash-Variante, wie sie in Chrome zum Einsatz kommt.
<UbuPhillup> Mundus: google chrome liefer die neuste Version von Flash aus, mehr nicht
<Mundus> ok, dann bin ich jetzt schlauer... acroread läuft und es funktioniert leider nur mit diesem Programm...
<bekks> Und das ist jetzt warum genau schlimm?
<nevchen> nabend
<deem> acroread brauht flash?
<deem> braucht*
<bekks> Nope.
<deem> hätte mich auch gewundert, aber sein letzter satz las sich so
<nevchen> bis demnächst
<Gharim> moin du eine ;)
#ubuntu-de 2013-07-17
<mnass> moin - was ist in 13.04 in Seahorse unter Zertifikate Gnome2 Key Storage - und warum ist das Schloßsymbol zu und ich kann darauf nicht zugreifen?
<agentsoul> Hallo, gibt es einen GUI-Weg um in 12.10 hibernate zu aktivieren?  Oder immer noch freihändisch in /etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/com.ubuntu.desktop.pkla
<agentsoul> ja, sudo pm-hibernate funktioniert
<piesel> Hi Leute - Ich versuche gerade einen netinstall aber scheinbar bin ich zu blöd das richtige Directory auf dem Ubuntu Mirror auszuwählen. Reicht /ubuntu/dists/precise/main für mirror.switch.ch ?
<beaver74> piesel, wie hattest du in deinem Versuch denn das Verzeichnis angegeben?
<piesel> hatte versucht via kickstart zu booten und der installer blieb dann hängen, fragte nach Server und Directory. Eingabe wie oben in den beiden Dialogboxen.
<piesel> -> Bad archive mirror
<piesel> beaver74: ?
<beaver74> piesel, könntest das mal versuchen.. bin mir aber nicht sicher: http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/
<kubine> Title: Index of /ftp/ubuntu/dists/precise/main (at mirror.switch.ch)
<beaver74> piesel, oder will der wirklich nur ein Verzeichnis, und keine URL?
<piesel> beaver74: wenn er während des installs von automatisch wegen Mangel an Infos oder Fehlern in den manuellen Modus wechselt, sind es 2 "Fenster" erst Server, dann Directory...
<beaver74> piesel, dann splitte die oben genannte passend.. achte auch auf das abschließende / .. sollte imho so passen. Ansonsten änder da ein wenig ab und schau dir dazu die Verzeichnisstruktur des Servers von denen an.
<piesel> beaver74: Wäre hilfreich irgendwo spicken zu können, anstatt die Verzeichnisse mühsam durchzutesten (habe schon einen Teil versucht)
<beaver74> dann bin ich leider raus da ich es dir nicht wirklich ganz genau sagen kann.. entschuldige.
<piesel> beaver74: macht nichts. ich habs jetzt. Der Pfad muss bei "ubuntu" enden.
<beaver74> hm, ok
<beaver74> piesel, also nur /ftp/ubuntu/ ?
<piesel> beaver74: bezogen auf mirror.switch.ch ist es /ftp/mirror/ubuntu
<beaver74> oik
<beaver74> *ok
<beaver74> dann sage ich mal.. hab spass :)
<agentsoul> wo verstecken sich denn bei der dt. Tastaturbelegung die ersten gr. Buchstaben? In "anderen" Betriebssystemen fnad man die unter "AltGr+a +b +c..." will nicht die ganze Tastatur umstellen, wie meine google Ergebnisse es wollen.
<UbuPhillup> agentsoul: suchst du æ z.B?
<agentsoul> ne alpha beta gamma, braucht man ständig in der Naturwissenschaft
<UbuPhillup> ok
<agentsoul> strg+shift+U+xxxx ist mir etwas lang
<agentsoul> altgr+Buchstabe war spitze unter Windows
<UbuPhillup> in der zeichentabelle müssten die stehen
<agentsoul> danke, aber das Problem ist nicht alpha und seine Freunde einzufüge sondern es auf einem schnell zugänglichen Weg zu tun
<agentsoul> wie gesagt strg+shift+U+Zeichencode funktioniert natürlich aber es nervt wenn Du es ständig brauchst. So als ob man jedes Fragezeichen über die Zeichentabelle einfügen müsste
<UbuPhillup> agentsoul: ja versehe ich weiß aber immo meint keine andere lösung als die von die schon angeschbrochene
<geser> vielleicht könnte man das was mit xmodmap machen
<agentsoul> das leichteste ist wohl gr. Tastaturbelegung hinzufügen und ne Tastenkombi zum wechslen wählen
<agentsoul> ich hoffte es gäbe std.mäßig sowas. Aber wohl nicht, der wissenschaftliche Hintergrund von Linux schwindet ;-)
<agentsoul> αβγ
<agentsoul> abc läuft
<dadrc> Wissenschaft → TeX → \alpha, \beta, ...
<agentsoul> so arbeite ich auch in TeX aber manchmal schreibe ich auch kurze Sachen in Gedit oder Präsentationen. Wobei letzteres auch erstaunlich gut mit TeX geht.
<agentsoul> und halt Kommunikation Email Chat und so
<agentsoul> by the way, hibernate mach ich jetzt halt über die Konsole mit pm-hibernate also auch kind of solved
<agentsoul> thx
<Luyin> moin leute, wo sucht denn locate überall? überall überall oder ab ./ oder ab / ?
<kuyatzu> ab /
<Luyin> danke sehr kuyatzu :)
<Luyin> ich bekomme aber nur die ergebnisse angezeigt, für die der suchende user auch leserechte hat, oder? also nichts aus anderen home-verzeichnissen=
<kuyatzu> das ist setup abhaengig denke ich, hier wird die datenbank via cronjob erstellt
<kuyatzu> und laeuft daily einmal
<destiny> Warum kann ich mit einer angeschlossenen Apple-Tastatur (an meinem Thinkpad) problemlos in Pidgin und zB Firefox eckige Klammern schreiben, jedoch in Editoren wie Sublime Text oder Gedit nicht? Hier funktionierts problemlos [ und ] oder { und } aber wenn ich selbiges in genannten Editoren probiere, erhalte ich keine Ausgabe. Fast so als ob die Alt-Taste plötzlich nicht mehr greifen würde. Weiß einer einen Rat?
<k1l_> destiny: evtl greifen die editoren die alt taste selber ab
<destiny> k1l_: kann ich das umgehen?
<k1l_> destiny: also ich kann mir altgr+7 oder 8 die eckigen klammern amchen in gedit
<destiny> k1l_: ja mit dem internen keyboard funktioniert das auch einwandfrei. mit einem apple keyboard funktioniert das nicht. so ein blödes problem, lässt mich schon 2 tage verzweifeln ...
<k1l_> ich kenn mich mit den apple tastaturen nicht aus
<destiny> k1l_: also ich hab es jetzt nochmal in gedit probiert, meinte vorhin natürlich geany wo es nicht funktioniert. gedit läuft auch einwandfrei, so ein mist
<k1l_> dann sind es sicher die editoren, die alt für ihre shortcuts reservieren
<destiny> k1l_: danke für die hilfe, werde mal dahingehend suchen!
<destiny> k1l_: hab es jetzt zum laufen gebracht indem ich von meinem keyboardlayout "deutsch (österreichisch, macintosh)" auf "deutsch (macintosh)" umgestiegen bin. wahrscheinlich mag man uns ösis nicht so :D
<k1l_> hautpsache gelöst :)
<num7> hi, was kann ich machen wenn mein dateimanager eine CD nicht automatisch mountet ? (nemo) ich hab ihn schon als superuser gestartet, aber die CD wird immer noch nicht erkannt.(angezeigt). Danke, ich hoffe jemand kann mir weiterhelfen.
<deem> num7: dateimanager als root zu starten ist immer eine sehr.. bescheidene idee. Im dümmsten Fall machst du es damit nicht besser sondern eher noch schlimmer. Gibt es eine Fehlermeldung oder kannst du die CD unter /media sehen?
<num7> deem, hi, danke für deine antwort, nein ich kann die CD leider nicht in /media sehen
<deem> num7: und meine andere Frage?
<num7> deem: sorry, nein keine Fehlermeldung
<num7> deem: brauchst du noch mehr infos?
<jokrebel> num7: Was ist denn das für Ubuntu weil Du Nemo nutzt?
<num7> jokrebel: eigentlich ist es linuxmint 14, aber ich dachte ich frag mal hier nach weil es so ähnlich wie ubuntu ist
<jokrebel> *seufz*
<jokrebel> num7: Mint hat seinen eigenen Support und macht vieles anders als Ubuntu…
<num7> jokrebel, okay trotzdem danke
<Luyin> moin kinners
<Harald523> Hallo, ich hab da ein Problem mit Google docs
<Harald523> Wenn ich da so eine Tabelle anlege, stimmen die Zeilenköpfe (diese grauen Felder mit den Zeilen-NUmmern ganz links) nicht mit den eigentlichen Zeilen überein
<Harald523> es wirkt so als wären die Zeilen einfach flacher als die Köpfe
<alamar> inwiefern hat das mit ubuntu zu tun?
<Harald523> alamar, na ja auf meim Windowsrechner passiert das nicht
<Harald523> da wollte ich halt ma hören, ob das hier sonst noch wer hat und womöglich weißm woran es liegt
<TheInfinity> riecht nach irgendeinem problem mit deinem browser. ad blocker, plugins, custom css, sonstwas in der art.
<TheInfinity> -> mal n anderen browser probieren
<robin> hallo ihr
<robin> ich brauch eure Hilfe 
<Guest37042> und zwar ist das ein Problem, was mich jeden Moment hier wieder rauswerfen kann
<robin_help> ich hab einen AVM W-Lan Stick N + Ubuntu und dabei bricht immer wieder die Verbindung zum Internet ab
<robin_help> in unregelmäßigen Abständen, manchmal 20 Min, manchmal nur 1 Min
<robin_help> manchmal auch nur paar Sekunden
<robin_help> die Root-Installation musste mehrmals deswegen unterbrochen werden
<robin_help> ich werde aus den Einträgen in der Wiki nicht schlau, sehr komplex das ganze Thema. Kann mir wer sagen, wie ich dieses Paket deinstallieren kann?
<robin_help> linux-wlan-ng
<robin_help> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/fritz-wlan-stick-bricht-immer-wieder-ab./?highlight=fritzbox
<kubine> Title: Fritz! WLAN Stick bricht immer wieder ab. › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<robin_help> danke euch
<Luyin> robin_help:  sudo apt-get remove linux-wlan-ng glaub aber nicht dass das klug ist...
<robin_help> geht nicht
<robin_help> mein root scheint irgendwie total hin zu sein
<Luyin> was passiert denn?
<robin_help> vielleicht liegt es daran, dass ich root statt sudo sage, hm
<robin_help> auf jeden Fall empfiehlt diesen Vorgang der Thread
<Luyin> :D daran könnts liegen
<robin_help> gibt es keine saubere Lösung, wie ich diesen Absturz des Sticks vermeiden kann?
<robin_help> so ist einfach kein flüssiges Arbeiten möglich
<robin_help> und die beschreibung der wiki ist ganz schon komplex, in anbetracht dessen, dass man sowas als Ubuntu-Anfänger machen will.
<robin_help> da frag ich mich nämlich dann ehrlich schon, wofür es überhaupt eine Grafikoberfläche bei Ubuntu gibt, wenn man es eh alles über den Terminal machen soll, der widerrum nicht alles abdeckt, wenn man sich anschaut was die Anleitung da alles fordert
<robin_help> entschuldige meine Verbitterung, aber derzeit läuft das alles nicht so rund auf dem Rechner und jetzt auch noch das Problem hier.
<robin_help> kannst du dir einen Reim auf diese regelmäßigen Aussetzer des Sticks machen? Gerade läuft er ja wieder, bis einfach mal wieder die Verbindung weg sein wird.
<PBeck> robin_help: fangen wir mal von vorne an
<jokrebel> robin_help: Auf N verzichten könnte vielleicht Abhilfe schaffen. (im Router umschalten) Auch ein zu hoher Kanal (größer 11) macht manchmal Probleme.
<robin_help> ich bin nicht auf N unterwegs, glaub ich zumindestens
<robin_help> selbst der Kanal? 
<robin_help> wow
<robin_help> danke für eure beiden Ratschläge, jetzt gerade war die Verbindung mal wieder weg :-/
<PBeck> robin_help: im terminal mal "dmesg" eingeben könnte auch helfen => http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/problem-mit-firtz-wlan-stick-n-verbindung-bri/?highlight=wlan#post-2453194
<kubine> Title: Problem mit Firtz Wlan Stick N (Verbindung bricht häufig ab) › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<robin_help> das ist echt unbefriedigend
<robin_help> soll ich dir jetzt zeigen, was da alles steht?
<jokrebel> !paste > robin_help
<kubine> robin_help: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<robin_help> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/415312/
<kubine> Title: ganz viel text › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Luyin> robin_help: du warst hier zwischendurch nicht verschwunden, bist du sicher, dass deine verbindung kaputt ist? woran hast du das denn gemerkt?
<Luyin> oder is das n anderer computer?
<robin_help> weil oben die verbindung abbricht, ich nichts mehr im internet laden kann und dadurch einen error erhalte beim aufruf einer seite
<robin_help> kein anderer rechner
<Luyin> robin_help: geht der stick an nem anderen rechner oder an nem andern OS?
<robin_help> merkwürdig, dass ich hier nicht rausgeflogen bin, vielleicht weil es so kurzfristig war?
<PBeck> robin_help: mit den infos kann man mal was suchen
<robin_help> ja, luyin
<robin_help> ich hab ihn unter windows laufen und da bricht er zwar auch manchmal ab, aber nicht so häufig wie unter ubuntu
<Luyin> robin_help: ja könnte sein
<PBeck> http://tech.chandrahasa.com/2012/05/31/fixing-wifi-regulatory-rule-in-unix/ <= komisch
<kubine> Title: Fixing WiFi regulatory rule in Unix Tech Hacks (at tech.chandrahasa.com)
<jokrebel> robin_help: was sagt "iwconfig"?
<Luyin> btw robin_help: das Terminal hat auch in ner GUI ganz nützliche vorteile, denn man muss dir nicht sagen "öffne ma programm x, such den button der aussieht wie y, tue abc" sondern man sagt "gib xyz ein und zeig her" ;)
<robin_help> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/415317/ <- iwconfig
<kubine> Title: ganz viel text2 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<robin_help> da hast du recht, luyin
<robin_help> nur versuche ich gerade seperat skype zu installieren und scheiter auch hier, manchmal ist das alles zu innovativ ^
<Luyin> im alltag musst du die ja nicht benutzen, außer du willst. gibt ja alles graphisch
<robin_help> also auf N surfe ich schonmal nicht, sonst wären es keine 90 mb/s
<jokrebel> robin_help: Nochmal - schalt mal das N im Routwer testweise ab.
<robin_help> luyin, ich komm trotzdem nicht mit der Installation von Skype klar. gibt es da auch einen terminalbefehl? ^^
<jokrebel> wie wär es mit "eins nach dem andern?"
<PBeck> sudo apt-get install skype
<PBeck> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skype
<kubine> Title: Skype › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> robin_help: für nachher ;)
<jokrebel> …aber ich geh jetzt eh ins Bett. Viel Erfolg noch allseits.
<Luyin> PBeck: fairerweise hättst ihm vorher den link geben sollen und dann den befehl..so kriegt er bstimmt gleich nen fehler und wundert sich und guckt erst dann :D
<PBeck> Luyin: habe ich auch erst später bemerkt, dass skype im canonical partner ist
<PBeck> +repo
<Luyin> PBeck: ^^ er wirds merken, so oder so
<PBeck> http://tech.chandrahasa.com/2012/05/31/fixing-wifi-regulatory-rule-in-unix/ <= ich denke schon, dass das problem von robin_help dadurch verursacht wird
<kubine> Title: Fixing WiFi regulatory rule in Unix Tech Hacks (at tech.chandrahasa.com)
<robin_help> so zu euren Fragen
<PBeck> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1324288
<robin_help> der Kanal ist derzeit 1
<robin_help> und die Frequenz sucht er sich automatisch aus
<PBeck> hier stehts noch zu 9.10
<robin_help> ich erreiche kein N-Standard laut iwconfig
<robin_help> so jetzt lese ich mal eure Antworten
<robin_help> jokrebel, gute Idee.
<robin_help> gute nach, übrigends
<robin_help> nacht*
<Luyin> robin_help: jokrebel ist schon seit ner weile weg ;)
<PBeck> robin_help: gib mal sudo iw reg get ein
<PBeck> robin_help: gib mal "sudo iw reg get" ein
<robin_help> luying, verlassen würde ich mich nicht drauf, dass ich das merke ^^
<robin_help> achso, naja ich war auf der suche nach dem Routerpasswort
<robin_help> 	(2400 - 2483 @ 40), (N/A, 20)
<robin_help> 	(5150 - 5250 @ 40), (N/A, 20), NO-OUTDOOR
<robin_help> 	(5250 - 5350 @ 40), (N/A, 20), NO-OUTDOOR, DFS
<robin_help> 	(5470 - 5725 @ 40), (N/A, 26), DFS
<Luyin> !paste robin_help
<Luyin> !paste >robin_help
<kubine> robin_help: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<robin_help> in dem Fall aber so wie im Terminal auch
<robin_help> ok
<Luyin> ach, immer diese merkwürdigen befehle...dass es für sowas keine GUI gibt :P
<robin_help> genau mein Regen, luyin ^^
<PBeck> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/415322/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Luyin> robin_help: das war ironie
<robin_help> danke pbeck
<PBeck> bei mir steht was anderes - keine ahnung ...
<robin_help> jetzt bin ich wieder weg
<robin_help> zumindest kommt verbindung getrennt
<robin_help> merkwürdig
<robin_help> wenn das passiert, dann kann ich in firefox nichts mehr machen
<robin_help> hier aber weiterschreiben
<robin_help> wenigstens ein problem weniger
<Luyin> robin_help: surfen wird eh überbewertet :P
<robin_help> ich will ja irgendwann mal skypen können
<robin_help> waere unschön, wenn es da immer abbricht
<Luyin> ja schon klar
<robin_help> wieder abgebrochen, ich mach da jetzt mal einen screenshot von
<PBeck> robin_help: gib mal einfach sudo iw reg set DE ein und dann warte mal kurz und poste die ausgabe von dmesg wieder
<robin_help> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/415327/
<kubine> Title: ganz viel text3 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> robin_help: World regulatory domain updated: mal gucken obs hilft
<PBeck> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN robin_help  - dort auch nochmal zum nachlesen
<kubine> Title: WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> robin_help: wobei man jetzt auch noch prüfen könnte ob der kanal nicht vielleicht überbelegt ist und man den wechseln sollte
<PBeck> (falls es nicht geht)
<robin_help> ja, sind 2412 netze drauf gemeldet
<robin_help> ne was sag ich
<robin_help> 2
<robin_help> lesen :-/
<robin_help> die 2412 sind auch nur 2,412
<PBeck> im wiki steht, dass bei 20 mhz drei und bei 40 mhz zwei auf dem selben kanal laufen können
<robin_help> dann dürfte es ja passen oder?
<PBeck> mit meinem laienverständis, ja.
<robin_help> was soll ich jetzt genau mit dem world regulatory domain updated machen?
<PBeck> hum ne falsch - das soll alles auf einem anderen kanal laufen
<PBeck> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN#Regionseinstellungen-aendern
<kubine> Title: WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> paar zeilen über dem link
<PBeck> robin_help: funktionierts besser?
<robin_help> das sudo iw reg set?
<robin_help> bisher keinen abbruch gehabt
<PBeck> also mal abwarten ;) bisher also gut
<robin_help> ja
<robin_help> super
<PBeck> robin_help: dann bringen wir mal skype an den start
<PBeck> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Canonical_Partner <= erstmal das aktivieren
<kubine> Title: Canonical Partner › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> robin_help: jetzt kannst es dir aussuchen - grafische oberfläche oder terminal
<robin_help> das mit skype hab ich dank deiner hilfe geschafft :-)
<robin_help> mit dem apt-get
<robin_help> aber wie geht es mit der grafischen oberfläche?
<PBeck> ach schon installiert? dann kannst skype einfach starten
<robin_help> nur wie mach ich es über die grafische oberfläche?
<PBeck> bei unity super taste (windows) und dann skype eingeben - enter
<robin_help> funktioniert, cool, danke dir
<PBeck> wenns dann gestartet ist - kannst im launcher rechtsklick aufs icon machen und im starter behalten auswählen um es dauerhaft dort zu haben
<robin_help> nur wie mach ich es über die gui anwenden?
<PBeck> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity <= unity ist von der bedienung schon was anders, aber nicht unfein. Wenn du die supertaste gedrückt hälst, siehst du alle tastenkombinationen
<kubine> Title: Unity › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> robin_help: installieren? supertaste => sofware center eintippen (sollte direkt bei ubun schon zum auswählen kommen
<robin_help> moment
<robin_help> bitte
<Luyin> robin_help: wenn dus schon übers terminal installiert hast, brauchst es aber nicht noch extra über GUI nachholen, falls du das denkst ;)
<PBeck> robin_help: wie lange nutzt du nun ubuntu bzw. linux? bist ja schnell mit dem terminal klar gekommen
<robin_help> jetzt hatte ich mal wieder einen abbruch
<robin_help> also schon länger hab ich es installiert und auch mal ein wenig linux gehabt, daher das mit dem terminal, aber bei ubuntu stehe ich auf verlorenem posten bei dem neuem
<Luyin> robin_help: unity ist ein bisschen gewöhnungsbedürftig, ich finds aber sehr praktisch. aber wenns dir nicht gefällt, gibts ja genug andere desktops. 
<robin_help> echt?
<robin_help> ich komm mit unity null klar
<robin_help> ich klicke die ganze zeit wie blöd auf den /home/robin/Downloads/skype-ubuntu-lucid_4.2.0.11-1_i386.deb
<robin_help> und es passiert einfach nichts!
<bekks> Installier es halt. Und klick nicht drauf herum.
<bekks> sudo dpkg -i /home/robin/Downloads/skype-ubuntu-lucid_4.2.0.11-1_i386.deb
<Luyin> robin_help: bei nem doppelklick müsste das software-center aufgehn und dir genau einen button anbieten: installieren.
<robin_help> ich soll es doch über die benutzeroberfläche machen, nicht über den terminal
<Luyin> robin_help: aber sonst gibts auch die möglichkeit, wie bekks gesagt hat.
<Luyin> robin_help: es gibt nie nur eine lösung in linux.
<robin_help> das kann jetzt sowohl schlecht, als auch gut sein, luyin
<Luyin> robin_help: nein egtl ist das immer gut, denn es lässt dir die wahl.
<Luyin> schlecht ist das nur, wenn du dich nicht entscheiden kannst, aber das ist immer das schicksal freier menschen ;)
<robin_help> danke, bekks für den tipp auf jeden Fall
<robin_help> da bist genau beim richtigen angelangt ^^
<robin_help> gib mir zwei Autos und ich werde einen Weg finden beide gleich viel zu wollen ;-)
<robin_help> wie ist das jetzt eigentlich, wenn ich jetzt ausschalte. sind dann die ganzen einstellungen verworfen und ich hab wieder die probleme?
<Luyin> robin_help: nein die bleiben idR
<PBeck> robin_help: nicht das paket von hand installieren, sondern aus den paketquellen
<PBeck> paketquellen sind immer vorzuziehen (vorausgesetzt es sind offizielle, dann ohne einschränkung). updates kommen so automatisch. unter linux ist eine manuelle installation wie unter windows eher eine ausnahme
<PBeck> gerade ubuntu hat sehr viele unfreie software wie skype in den paketquellen und damit ist es ein kinderspiel, wobei die hürde höher als bei windows ist, da man sich erst mit paketquellen beschäftigen muss (gerade auch mit den risiken).
<Luyin> PBeck: ist dir was an dem pfad aufgefallen, den er gepostet hat?
<Luyin> der ist für lucid. das dürfte er mit unity aber gar nicht haben oder?
<deem> unity war erst in 12.10
<Luyin> deem: 11. ;)
<deem> mein ich doch
<deem> :D
<Luyin> :D
<PBeck> skype biete 10.04 und 12.10 an
<deem> lucid war ja auch 10.04 und nicht 12.04 :D
<PBeck> *bietet
<PBeck> deshalb nicht über skype.com herunterladen, sondern die paketquellen nutzen
<Luyin> frage ist jetzt, ob es seit lucid kein neues paket für skype gab. aber wenn er PBecks Rat befolgt, gehts ihm eh besser
<PBeck> Luyin: gibt wie gesagt noch 12.10
<Luyin> ja PBeck habs zu spät gelesen sry ^^
<PBeck> nicht umsonst hat es dieses system in ios und android und co geschafft ;9
<Luyin> PBeck: ios? ist das nicht so ein verbugtes derivat von was unixoidem? :P
<robin_help> nochmal vielen herzlichen dank für eure tolle hilfe
<PBeck> robin_help: hat es mit skype geklappt?
<robin_help> soll ich mein ubuntu updaten?
<robin_help> ja, hat es pbeck
<Luyin> wenn ich aus versehen ein ppa zweimal per add-apt-repository hinzuzufügen versuche, kann mir nichts passieren oder? im zweifel kommt sowas wie "is schon da"?
<Luyin> robin_help: ja, immer ;)
<robin_help> ich hab skype immer dieses "apt-get install skype" installiert
<Luyin> robin_help: perfekt. das war richtig :)
<robin_help> unter ios läuft skype übrigends wahnsinnig instabil
<robin_help> pbeck
<PBeck> Luyin: probier doch und schau ob es zweimal in der sources.list aufschlägt
<robin_help> luyin und wie update ich es?
<PBeck> robin_help: beim ipad läuft es bei mir soweit stabil - manchmal muss man es mal neustarten, aber läuft normalerweise im hintergrund gut mit
<robin_help> pbeck auf dem iphone nicht
<Luyin> robin_help: terminal: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade, oder "aktualisierungsverwaltung" und auf updates instalieren klicken
<PBeck> robin_help: supertaste und dann update tippen - aber normalerweise kommt oben in der leiste mal ein roter stern mit ausrufezeichen, wenn da draufklickst, zeigt er dir die updates - musst dich also wie unter windows nicht händisch darum kümmern
<robin_help> jetzt war ich mal wieder weg
<robin_help> verbindung getrennt - sie sind jetzt offline kommt dann
<Luyin> grep caffeine /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<robin_help> und schon wieder :-/
<robin_help> und wieder
<robin_help> wasn jetzt los?!
<robin_help> bin jetzt mal offline
<robin_help> danke euch nochmals vielmals
<Luyin> hoffe du bekommst das problem in den griff :)
<robin_help> gerade scheint es nicht so
<robin_help> melde mich da nochmals, glaub ich ^^
<PBeck> Luyin: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sources.list
<kubine> Title: sources.list › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA Luyin 
<kubine> Title: PPA › Paketquellen freischalten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> Ab Ubuntu 10.10 wird damit automatisch eine neue Datei im Ordner /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ erstellt. Die nächsten Schritte sind bei Verwendung der Kommandozeile immer die gleichen:
<Luyin> jop habs gefunden, danke PBeck 
<ubunewb> Huhu, benutzt jemand die Sicherungsfunktion Deja Dup? Wieso scheint da der backupordner größer zu sein, als der Quellordner (Persönlicher Ordner)? Ich dachte, durch die Komprimierung müsste er sogar kleiner sein?
<bekks> Dort liegt mehr als nur ein Backup.
<ubunewb> Hm, obwohl ich heute zum ersten mal ein Backup erstellt habe? Wieviel Platz muss ich dann immer einplanen auf der Sicherungsplatte?
#ubuntu-de 2013-07-18
<mini> wie kann ich ein cifs share mounten ohne eingabe des root passwortes und ohne eintrag in der fstab? mount -t cifs -r //add /mntpoint -o users,noauto,username=myuser,password=mypwd
<mini> welcher gruppe muss der benutzer angehören?
<dadrc> Die Rechte auf /mntpoint müssten stimmen
<dadrc> *müssen
<mini> die rechte auf den mountpoint stimmen
<mini> mir würde es auch reichen wenn ich das rootpasswort in der kommandozeile einfach mit angebe
<dadrc> hmhm, gerade geguckt, cifs kann das ohne rootrechte nicht so richtig.
<mini> dadrc: ich möchte das in einem script einbauen, mir würde es reichen wenn ich im script das root passwort mit angebe
<dadrc> Wenn ein Eintrag in der fstab wirklich keine Option ist, kannst du deinem Nutzer das Recht geben, mount ohne Passwort auszuführen und den Aufruf dann mit sudo zu machen
<dadrc> Passwort im Skript ist meistens keine gute Idee, weil das dann in der History auftaucht und so
<dadrc> Wenn dir das egal ist: http://superuser.com/questions/67765/sudo-with-password-in-one-command-line
<dadrc> Wenn du lieber dein sudo passend konfigurieren willst: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo/Konfiguration
<mini> dadrc: bei mir ist das jetzt egal ist in einer VM und das passwort bekannt
<dadrc> Na dann
<mini> in der sudoers steht jetzt "user   ALL=NOPASSWD: /bin/mount" es funktioniert aber noch nicht
<dadrc> "user" wirklich als Wort oder mit deinem Nutzernamen?
<mini> dadrc: die benutzergruppe heißt wirklich "user"
<dadrc> mini, Gruppen werden mit 'nem % am Anfang angegeben
<dadrc> Ohne ist es der Benutzer user, den es wahrscheinlich nicht gibt.
<mini> auch das hat nicht funktioniert
<mini> den gibt es auch
<mini> wie kann ich das system auf die neue sudoers refreshen?
<mini> oder wird eine änderung sofort erkannt
<dadrc> Nach dem Speichern ist die Änderung aktiv
<mini> dadrc: es funktioniert einfach nicht
<dadrc> Zeig mal die Datei in 'nem Pastebin, bitte.
<watschu> Hallo Allerseits
<Luyin> moin watschu 
<mini> war die sudoers korrekt?
<watschu> Ich bekomme seit ein paar Tagen immer wenn ich das System aktualisieren möchte die Fehlermeldung, dass nicht genügend Speicherplatz auf /boot zur Verfügung stehen würde. 
<dadrc> mini, keinen Link gesehen
<mini> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/415337/
<LetoThe2nd> watschu: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel#Kernel-deinstallieren
<dadrc> watschu, ist denn da genug Platz? `df -h` hilft.
<mini> kann ich in der mount zeile das passwort irgendwie direkt angeben?
<dadrc> mini, die sieht ok aus, wenn dein User denn in der Gruppe "user" ist.
<dadrc> Ansonsten, ja, siehe den Link von vorhin: http://superuser.com/questions/67765/sudo-with-password-in-one-command-line
<mini> dadrc: ja das ist so user:user
<watschu> dadrc: Nein, Boot ist total voll, und ist generell auch nur ca 225 MB groß
<dadrc> watschu, dann weißt du ja jetzt, wo der Fehler herkommt :)
<dadrc> Lösung hat Leto verlinkt.
<watschu> ok, eine kurze frage noch, sollte ich Vielleicht einen alten Kernel  behalten oder kann ich alle bis auf den aktuellen löschen?
<dadrc> Ich behalt meistens den aktuellen und einen davor.
<watschu> ok
<dadrc> Falls der neue irgendwelche Probleme hat.
<watschu> genau das dachte ich mir auch.
<watschu> ok, dann mach ich mich mal ans werk, danke für die schnelle hilfe
<LetoThe2nd> (steht eigentlich alles hinter dem link)
<pcky> Hi.
<pcky> Unterstützt Ubuntu eigentlich Multitouch-Gesten?
<dadrc> So allgemein: Ja.
<pcky> Ok danke! Muss ich mal mit meinem Laptop ausprobieren.
<apollo13> so speziell, nein :þ
<lucas_> hab mal ein problem: laut dem Installer vom nVidia-Treiber v96.43.07  fehlt die /lib/modules/3.8.0-26-generic/build/include/linux/version.h . Er vermutet dass die Kernel-Sources nicht konfiguriert sind. Wie komme ich als Neuling jetzt an den Treiber für meine Grafik?
<humanuser> Hallo, weiß hier jemand, ob der Kernel von Xubuntu 12.04 noch geupdated wird?
<LetoThe2nd> humanuser: security-fixes ja, versionsupgrades nein (zumindest nicht per default)
<humanuser> *geupgradet (also auf 3.5, 3.10 o.ä.)
<LetoThe2nd> lucas_: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) 
<koegs> humanuser: normalerweise bleibt Ubuntu bei einem Kernel, einzige mir bekannte Ausnahme ist die 12.04 LTS, wo man von 3.2 auf 3.5 gehen kann mit dem Enablement Pack
<LetoThe2nd> humanuser: details z.b. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<k1l_> humanuser: eigentlich müsstest du auch die kernel backports installieren können weil xubuntu auch lts fährt
<humanuser> LetoThe2nd: Danke
<humanuser> k1l: ebenfalls ^^
<koegs> pfff
<k1l_> 3.10 ist aber gerade erst in der 13.10 unstable. also den wirst du erstmal nicht bekommen
<lucas_> LetoThe2nd:  Als Rückgabe kommt leider nur, dass der 3.8.0-26 schon der neueste ist
<k1l_> lucas_: warte mal, welches ubuntu, welcher kernel und welcher treiber?
<k1l_> der 96er ist doch schon rausgeschmissen von nvidia und auch aus den ubuntus die noch support haben
<lucas_> kil_: xubuntu 13.04, Kernel dürfte 3.8.0-26-generic sein und als Treiber ist atm der Standard, der aber nur Fehler macht.
<lucas_> der 96er ist halt der letzte, der für meine MX 440 (NV17) möglich ist
<k1l_> der 96er ist aber nicht in den ubuntu quellen weil er den support von nvidia verloren hat
<lucas_> nVidia bietet zumindest noch ein file an, das sogar, da auf dem ftp nix liegt, abietet dass es  das Kernel-Interface kompiliert. Und da scheitert es dann.
<k1l_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/nvidia-96_ab_Quantal  das hier ist wohl das was du machen könntest
<k1l_> der alte 96er kommt nicht mehr mit der neueren X version zurecht. also musst du da selber den kram kompilieren.
<k1l_> da deine karte schon sehr sehr sehr alt ist solltest du überlegen ob du wirklich die neusten ubuntus nutzen willst (mit 12.04 soll er noch laufen) oder ob du dir den kram kompilierst oder den freien treiber nutzt
<lucas_> mein Problem ist der Formfaktor  da nur halbhohe Karten ins Gehäuse passen. Jetzt kann ich nur hoffen, dass xfce nicht mit der X-Version 1.11 kolidiert
<k1l_> da würde es evtl sinn machen auf der 12.04 lts zu bleiben
<LetoThe2nd> ne radeon hd4xxx oder hd5xxx kriegt man ohne weiteres in low-profile, für kleines geld.
<LetoThe2nd> (so am rande - ja ich bin schuldig - das gehört eigentlich nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic)
<elmargol> lucas_, ich würd bei ebay einfach was neueres ersteigern sollte echt günstig zu haben sein
<lucas_> Wenn ich die 12.04 drüberbügel,  hab ich dann irgendwelche nachteile?
<beaver74> lucas_, drüberbügeln wäre ohne / zu formatieren?
<LetoThe2nd> lässt dir der installer eh nicht durchgehen ;)
<beaver74> .oO ( was da wohl bei herauskommt? )
<lucas_> von 13 zu 12 würde ich es nicht ohne format wagen. ich mag bei linux neu sein, aber nicht verrückt
<LetoThe2nd> wie gesagt, der installer formatiert dir / immer :)
<LetoThe2nd> aber zur hauptfrage: 12.04 bringt für den benutzer keine nachteile in bezug auf 13.04, ausser man schwört auf immer die neueste software
<lucas_> solang ich nicht um Jahre hinterher bin, reichts bestimmt. bleibt mir nur die Frage, wieviel swap bei 1GB RAM. Passt 4GB?
<k1l_> bissel mehr swap als ram
<LetoThe2nd> 2G reichen sicher auch.
<k1l_> also 2gb tuns auch
<LetoThe2nd> oder 1.5
<k1l_> kommt drauf an wie verschwenderisch man sein darf
<LetoThe2nd> jo
<LetoThe2nd> oder wie allergisch man drauf reagiert, falls ram halt doch mal voll ist.
<lucas_> es hängt ne 250GB drin, noch mit 0GB /, 4 GB swap und rest /home <- ändert sich dann aber wieder
<LetoThe2nd> 0G / ist sportlich :P
<lucas_> ups, sollte ne 50 sein :D
<lucas_> ich spiel normalerweise mit Live-Systemen auf USB, da kenn ich die 'normalen' Dimensionen nicht.
<Luyin> lucas_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Partitionierung
<lucas_> O.O Und ich dachte, dass ich gerade genug für / und swap hab... und hab dabei beides 4x überdimensioniert ^^
<LetoThe2nd> also ich komm i.A. mit 20GB / locker hin.
<LetoThe2nd> inkl. aller ARM-Toolchains und so.
<lucas_> erkennt der installer eigentlich meinen wlan-stick beim installieren oder brauch ich ne lange leitung?
<OlMightyG> hallo leute. ich klone ein ubuntu für 10 rechner und modifiziere nach der installation die hostnamen etc. dazu gehe ich nach http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechnername vor, bekomme aber trotz korrekter benennung folgende medlung: invalid hostname
<Blizzbob> man muss den hostnamen in zwei dateien ändern (zumindest bei raspian) vielleicht is es bei ubuntu ähnlich
<Blizzbob> d
<stevieh>   wie stell ich in Unity ab, dass der Rechner aktualisierungen installieren soll? "Niemals" im Aktualisierungsmanager nützt nix.
<leszek> hi
<Luyin> hi leszek 
<pog> ich wollte ein Grub boot ab einem usb-Stick (über Qemu) testen. Trotz sync wird nicht das korrigierte grub.cfg gelesen...  gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit, als das USB zu umounten?  (das klappt meistens).
<pog> Ich wollte das physische booten vermeiden, weil Grub momentan einen Booteintrag einfach nicht zeigt und der Test entsprechen aufwändig ist...
<pog> falls jemand Zeit hat, hier das grub.cfg - er erste Eintrag, aber auch der mittlerer wird einfach nicht gezeigt. (die Ubuntu-Einträge werde alle gezeigt :-)
<pog> http://sprunge.us/FFBA
<pog> muss ein syntaktischer Fehler sein, den ich nicht sehe.
<bekks> Dann hätte ich gerne mal ein aktuelles lsb_release -a und ein uname -a :)
<pog> bekks: es ist eine reine Frage zu Grub2, ich werde ihn mal updaten, vllt. liegts daran.
<bekks> Dann gehe ich davon aus dass du kein Ubuntu hast.
<kuyatzu> in seiner grub2 ist eindeutig 2× ubuntu zu sehen :P reicht doch
<bekks> NEin, reicht nicht.
<bekks> Das kann genau so das grub2 von irgendeiner der anderen dort aufgeführten Distros sein.
<kuyatzu> sehe das problem noch nicht
<bekks> Ich auch nicht.
<pog> ich werde grub updaten, und wenn er es dann immer noch nicht frisst, muss ich halt jede einzelne Zeite testen, ist kein Problem. Oder ich frag in #grub
<pog> der stick ist jedenfalls völlig "standalone".
<bekks> Also kein Ubuntu :)
<Luyin> kann ich mit einem befehl prüfen, welche abhängigkeiten ein paket hat, das schon installiert ist?
<dadrc> apt-cache show 
<kuyatzu> apt-cache rdepends vielleicht auch noch
<Luyin> vielen dank =)
<Luyin> seh ichs richtig dass rdepends umgekehrt vorgeht und die pakete anzeigt, die das gesuchte paket benötigen? während show die pakete zeigt, die das gesuchte paket braucht?
<dadrc> jo
<dadrc> r steht in dem Fall für reverse
<Luyin> alles klar, danke
<nevchen> bis demnächst
<passt> wie kann ich das Programm "Laufwerke" als root ausführen?
<bekks> Hoffentlich gar nicht. Was hast du denn vor?
<passt> ich möchte einen usb stick formatieren, der für multibootusb nicht erkannt wird. ein anderer stick allerdings schon.
<bekks> sudo mkfs
<passt> hm, jetzt geht es auf einmal
<passt> dh. der stick lässt sich mit einem beliebigen dateisystem formatieren - zum Testen mit NTFS
<passt> ich kann die partition aber nicht mehr entfernen, weil der Stick gemountet ist. Aber wenn ich den Stick auswerfe, wird er auch nicht mehr in 'Laufwerke' angezeigt.
<bekks> sudo umount
<bekks> Und dann sudo fdisk oder sudo parted oder gksu gparted,
<passt> wozu gibt es dann 'Laufwerke', wenn es dies nicht kann - oder verhalten sich usb sticks kritischer als meist doch fest installierte laufwerke
<k1l> also ich meine ich konnte das mit dem laufwerks ding machen
<passt> ich meine, ich auch ;) , aber et geht nicht :(
<bekks> Ich habe dieses "Laufwerke" Ding noch niemals benutzt.
<k1l> vlt hast du da schon udev regeln oder mount regeln die dazwischenfunken
<vlt> k1l: Ja, könnte sein.
<passt> ich befürchte, dass ist zu spät für mich, um mich heute danoch ein zu lesen
<passt> danke, f+r eure hilfe :)
<passt> ich denke, mit dem stick ist irgendwas nicht in ordnung. mit einem anderen klappt es ohne probleme.
<passt> aber gute nacht
#ubuntu-de 2013-07-19
<Luyin> moin
<Luyin> ich hab 2 user auf dem laptop, die ich gern zusammenführen will. wie mach ich das am sinnvollsten? mit chown?
<Luyin> geht nur um die dokumente und bilder und so, config-dateien brauch ich nicht. 
<LetoThe2nd> einfach chownen und dann umkopieren, ja
<Luyin> wundervoll, vielen dank!
<toros> moin
<toros> wie kann ich das erstellungsdatum eines ordners herausfinden welcher sich auf einem cifs share befindet?
<LetoThe2nd> toros: nicht zwingend möglich.
<LetoThe2nd> toros: du kannst dir mit stat /mein/lustiger/ordner anzeigen lassen was es an zeitstempeln gibt, aber das erstellungsdatum ist nicht per definition dabei
<toros> LetoThe2nd: ok, bekommt man raus in welchen ordner zuletzt daten geändert wurden sind
<LetoThe2nd> toros: selbe methode + auswerten der daten.
<LetoThe2nd> toros: genaueres findest du in man stat :)
<toros> mir ist nur noch nicht ganz klar welchen zeitstempel ich verwenden muss
<LetoThe2nd> z.b. über alle files/directory modification time ausgeben lassen und dann sortieren.
<LetoThe2nd> toros: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/2464/timestamp-modification-time-and-created-time-of-a-file
<toros> LetoThe2nd: danke
<kaan> hallo
<kaan> ich hab da ein problem. jedes mal, wenn ich meinen laptop hochfahre und ubuntu gebootet hat, bekomme ich ne fehlermeldung
<kaan> und zwar "es wurde ein problem mit einer systemanwendung festgestellt"
<LetoThe2nd> kaan: ist leider noch nicht so präzise, dass man da dran was festmachen könnte
<LetoThe2nd> kaan: welches ubuntu genau, und hast du schon mal versuch das "problem melden" und denbugreport angeschaut?
<kaan> also ich hab 13.04, und leider hat sich das fenster geschlossen, aber ich kann den rechner nochmal neustarten, und dann den fehler posten
<LetoThe2nd> wäre wohl hilfreich
<kaan> ok bis gleich
<kaan> hey LetoThe2nd leider kann ich den fehler gerade nicht reproduzieren :-/
<kaan> dann komme ich das nächste mal, wenn er auftaucht, nochmal
<LetoThe2nd> kaan: jo. versuch einfach möglich viel informationen zu kreigen, pack alles in ein pastebin und gib dann hier den link rein.
<apricot1> beim Neustart wird eine Partition immer in /media/hom-neu_ (mit Unterstrich!) gemountet, statt in /media/hom-neu - wie kann ich das ändern?
<k1l> apricot1: hast du das in der fstab so eingetragen? oder ist die kennung der partition so?
<apricot1> in der fstab steht nichts und die Kennung der Partition ist /dev/sda6
<k1l> ich meine das label
<apricot1> k1l, das label ist hom-neu
<apricot1> ohne Unterstrich
<apricot1> im Nautilus stehts aber drin .. vermutlich ist das dann /media/hom-neu_
<apricot1> hab jetzt /media/hom-neu_ einfach gelöscht und neu gemounted. Aber das mit dem Unterstrich hatt ich schon öfter; die Systematik dahinter wollte ich erkennrn :)
<apollo13> apricot1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/230473 ??
<apricot1> ja, hab ich schon gemacht
<k1l> jagut, das da kein ordner mit dem selben namen ist hab ich jetzt vorrausgesetzt
<apricot1> kleine Ursache - grpße Wirkung
<apricot1> danke
<entertainer0815> hallo ich habe ne Frage zur Einrichtung des Druckers. Und zwar versuche ich im Gnome Druckermenü ne eigene ppd zu laden wenn ich diese lade und auch speichere wird mir trotzdem im Menü die andere angezeigt
<entertainer0815> scheinbar ist die GTK-Oberfläche buggy kann ich den Wert auch irgendwie via terminal eintragen?
<dnano91> hi, wenn mein ubuntu server nicht mehr startet, welche logs kann ich mir da anschauen, wenn ich über ein rescue system drin bin?
<dnano91> es sollte 13.04 sein
<_moep_> alles mounten und in /var/ gucken
<grossing> /var/log :)
<dnano91> ja, aber was für logs? ich hab mal ein paar durchgeschaut und das einzige, was ich finde ist, dass apache anscheinend nicht starten konnte, was aber ssh und so nicht behindern sollte
<Luyin> wie kann ich bei xubuntu verhindern, dass xfce beim klick auf einen link (z.B. hier in iRC) den Browser auf die aktive Arbeitsfläche holt, statt den Browser zu lassen, wo er ist?
<LetoThe2nd> dnano91: vielleicht ist ja der grund dafür dass apache nicht startet der selber wie der der anderen sachen...
<Luyin> wie find ich raus, von welcher firma meine cpu ist?
<_moep_> lshw
<LetoThe2nd> Luyin: cat /proc/cpuinfo, z.b.
<dnano91> LetoThe2nd: leider finde ich nirgends einen grund... deswegen habe ich ja hier nachgefragt, ob mir jemand helfen kann
<Luyin> ich hätte auch einfach auf den einzigen aufkleber, der auf meinem notebook is, gucken können *kopf meets tischplatte* :D
<Luyin> danke für die antworten
<_moep_> Luyin: wobei dir lshw mehr infos liefert: product: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2430M CPU @ 2.40GHz
<_moep_> guten hunger^^
<LetoThe2nd> dnano91: sorry, aber rein aufgrund der aussage "startet nicht und in den logs sehe ich nichts" wird wohl keiner wirklich helfen können.
<LetoThe2nd> dnano91: ergo: vielleicht solltest du's mal mit verlässlichen info, in nem pastebin versuchen :P
<dnano91> deswegen habe ich auch gefragt, welche logs wichtig sind
<dnano91> ich weiß ja nicht, wo ich was finde, das ich pasten könnte
<LetoThe2nd> dnano91: (lsb_release -a wäre mal schön, df -h auch... ansonten schau halt mal wo der apache hinlogt)
<dnano91> LetoThe2nd: https://dpaste.de/Q95AX/
<LetoThe2nd> dnano91: gibts z.b. /var/log/apache?
<LetoThe2nd> dnano91: oder pastebin mal ls /var/log
<dnano91> LetoThe2nd: ja, aber der letzte log bei apache war von vor 2 stunden (vor dem reboot, als noch alles ging)
<dnano91> LetoThe2nd: https://dpaste.de/Nx4QT/
<LetoThe2nd> dnano91: boot.log, dmesg, faillog, kern.log wären mal meine erstn verdächtigen.
<dnano91> LetoThe2nd: boot.log ändert sich nicht (steht immer das gleiche drin, auch wenn ich reboote). faillog und kern.log sind leer, dmesg: https://dpaste.de/LIK5E/ 
<geser> was passiert, wenn du versuchst einen der nicht startenden Dienste zu starten?
<dnano91> ich bin gerade nur über chroot drin
<dnano91> und ich weiß nicht, welcher dienst nicht startet, irgendwie startet das ganze system nicht
<geser> es startet gar nicht ohne Rescue System?
<dnano91> nope, ich pinge ihn dauernd an, aber er antwortet nie
<LetoThe2nd> ist das echte hardware?
<dnano91> vserver falls du das meinst
<LetoThe2nd> hast du vielleicht ein kernelupdate gemacht? ;)
<dnano91> kann gut sein, wieso? muss ich da was im system ändern? 
<LetoThe2nd> oder warum hast du rebootet?
<dnano91> es gab ganz sicher ein kernel update, ich bin mir nur nicht sicher ob ich seit dem update nicht schon mal neu gestartet hab
<LetoThe2nd> dnano91: naja, je nach virtualisierung können da durchaus spezielkernels nötig sein... aber das solltest eigentlich ja _DU_ als admin wissen, ob.. nicht ich und meine glaskugel.
<geser> hast du Zugriff auf den Host selber? so dass du dich per Konsole zu deinem vserver connecten kannst?
<LetoThe2nd> eben, die *echte* bootkonsole wär interessant
<dnano91> geser: ich kann ein rescue system starten und dann chroot auf den server machen. mehr nicht
<dnano91> und es ist kvm. deswegen hatte ich eig. gedacht, dass kernelupdates keine probleme machen sollten
<geser> also hast du keinen Zugriff auf den Host, wo die VM läuft?
<dnano91> nein
<LetoThe2nd> geser: klingt nach CS für mich.
<dnano91> ? was ist cs?
<LetoThe2nd> CAll SUpport
<geser> steht was brauchbares in /var/log/syslog?
<geser> so ohne zu wissen an welcher Stelle der Bootprozess hängt, wird es schwierig
<k1l> schreib dem support nen ticket
<LetoThe2nd> wenn sich die mühle nicht mal anpingen lässt, fehlts wohl ziemlich früh, je nach konstruktion noch vor init.
<dnano91> syslog hat auch keine aktuellen logs
<geser> also keine Einträge bzgl. der letzten Boot-Versuche?
<LetoThe2nd> ich vermute, dass das teil gar nicht bis zu init kommt, ergo auch nix in den logs... siehe: CS.
<geser> dann ist das Problem noch bevor der Syslog startet
<geser> hast du einen älteren Kernel, denn du ausprobieren konntest?
<dnano91> muss schauen, ob er noch drauf ist
<geser> was hast du zu letzt gemacht bevor es nicht mehr ging?
<dnano91> ich hab ein update gemacht. blöderweise hab ich das update vor paar tagen gemacht und den reboot bis jetzt verschoben
<dnano91> hab 2 kernel drauf, werde mal versuchen den älteren zu starten
<geser> was hast du zuletzt geupdated? siehe /var/log/dpkg.log
<dnano91> hab 2 kernel aber update-grub findet nur einen O.o
<dnano91> das sollte alles seit dem letzten reboot sein: https://dpaste.de/6fmD6/
<Luyin> gibt es so etwas wie eine "leere" .ICEauthority Datei? meine war irgendwie kompromittiert, ich hab den hinweis aus einem forum befolgt, sie zu löschen, und jetzt kann ich mich mit dem user nicht mehr anmelden.
<robin> hallo
<Luyin> hi robin
<Guest5326> luyin,  mein wifi geht immer noch aus und an aber jetzt hab ich ein problem mit java
<robin_help> ich hab das openjdk7 installiert, aber firefox kennt immer noch kein java als plugin
<robin_help> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Installation
<robin_help> ich sehe aber grad, er lädt java applets
<robin_help> ok, dann eben so ^^
<Luyin> robin_help: ich kenn mich mit java gar nicht aus, tut mir leid
<robin_help> aber nicht vollständig :-/
<robin_help> luyin, wie verwendest du dann eine java-applikation unter ubuntu?
<Luyin> robin_help: ich starte anwendungen üblicherweise aus der dash ;)
<robin_help> dash?
<robin_help> was ist das?
<Luyin> was fürn desktop hast du? unity?
<robin_help> es geht darum, dass es ein online-chat ist ;-)
<robin_help> weiß ich nicht?
<robin_help> dash-startseite steht da, also dash hab ich wohl auch
<robin_help> aber es handelt sich um einen online-chat basierend auf irc
<robin_help> leider kein irc :-/
<Luyin> robin_help: falls es um knuddels geht, da solltest du mal google bemühen, das macht regelmäßig probleme. ansonsten müsste ne java-app direkt starten, wenn du sie als web-app benutzt
<robin_help> ne, nicht knuddels
<robin_help> benutzt du das?
<robin_help> interpals.net
<robin_help> ich hab aber kein java installiert, scheint so
<Luyin> robin_help: dann weiß ich jetzt leider dazu nicht weiter.
<robin_help> verstehe das mit web-app nicht
<robin_help> und wie finde ich das installationsverzeichnis von firefox raus?
<Luyin> wenn ich ein verzeichnis mit mv umbenenne, kann dann den dateien darin etwas passieren?
<ppq> nein
<robin_help> ppq, kennst du dich mit java+firefox aus?
<robin_help> bin drauf und dran wieder ubuntu sein zu lassen, wenn selbst java nicht geht :-/
<ppq> das java web-plugin sollte man auf keinen fall nutzen
<ppq> das ist keine sicherheitslücke, das ist ein scheunentor
<ppq> wenn du zwingend darauf angewiesen bist, richte dir eine vm ein und nutz das applet dort
<robin_help> ich brauch es aber für einen online-chat
<Art4> robin_help: ich kenn interpals.net nicht, aber wenn es nur um irc geht, kannst du doch einfach einen anderen irc client verwenden
<robin_help> ist kein irc, deshalb
<robin_help> ppq, ich verstehe das mit dem applet unter ubuntu einfach nicht, da hilft mir eine vm auch nichts
<robin_help> und zum thema scheunentor: dann darfst du eigentlich nichts mehr machen, wenn man sich mal die IT in Firmen so anschaut
<robin_help> weißt du, dass professionelle Leute sich ppts untereinander schicken, als Belustigung?
<robin_help> das ist mal ein Scheunentor ;-)
<robin_help> java blockiere ich ja mit noscript
<robin_help> ich will einfach nur den online-chat nutzen können bitte
<robin_help> verstehe aber nicht die installation des applets
<ppq> wer das java browserplugin nutzt, handelt grob fahrlässig. aber um deine frage zu beantworten, installier das paket icedtea-7-plugin, das beinhaltet das browserplugin
<robin_help> ppq, grob fahrlässig ist vieles, doch wo kein Kläger da kein Richter
<koegs> mal wieder ein neuer nick? O.o
<robin_help> ppq hab das installiert, aber geht nicht
<robin_help> so jetzt ist internet wieder weg
<robin_help> ich glaub ich formatieren wirklich windows neu 
<robin_help> ppqs sicherheitslücken hin oder her, mit ubuntu hab ich noch mehr lücken :-(
<ppq> *schulterzuck*
<ppq> plugin in about:plugins aktiviert?
<robin_help> ppq, ich hab auch noch ein problem mit meinem avm wlan-stick n
<ppq> ah, du warst das
<robin_help> der hat manchmal verbindung
<robin_help> bricht dann nach x sekunden/minuten ab
<robin_help> verbindet neu
<robin_help> und das spiel beginnt von vorne
<ppq> ja, es gibt hardware die nicht gut unterstützt wird, zumal die meisten hersteller nur treiber für windows anbieten. ist halt so. anderen wlan-stick kaufen, die kosten nichts
<robin_help> hat sich mein fall schon rumgesprochen?
<ppq> nein
<ppq> gucke hier gelegentlich rein
<robin_help> achso
<devec2> hi
<linuxperia> hallo. ich habe vor kurzem das Android 2.2 Smart Watch Phone "Z1" => http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stRX0URpSkw gekauft und möchte nun Ubuntu Linux darauf laufen lassen. Habe selber ein bisschen Erfahrung mit Kernel Cross Compiling und Opie portierung für das Sony Erricsson Xperia Mobile Phone und würde gerne fragen wie am besten ich da vorgehen sollte.
<k1l_> oha, je nach hardware wird das schwierig oder sehr schwierig. aber am besten fragst du da im speziellen mal #ubuntu-arm 
<linuxperia> k1l_: danke für den tip. werde ich mal tun dann.
<chriss1111> Ich habe eine Frage
<sash_> Stell sie.
<chriss1111> Ich habe Fedora 18 installiert und kann seit einem upgrade von fedora alle meine root passwörter meiner Ubuntusysteme nicht mehr nutzen.
<k1l_> ähm?
<sash_> ähm?
<sash_> Oh.
<sash_> chriss1111: 1. #ubuntu-de, 2. Kein root in ubuntu, 3. Fedora ist doch bei 19, oder?
<chriss1111> Habe genaue Fehlermeldung nicht mehr ,glaube  aber ein efi-problem gehabt zu haben
<chriss1111> Hatte nicht auf fedora 19 geupdatet
<sash_> chriss1111: Ubuntu hat keine root-Passwörter, Fedora-Updates haben mit Ubuntu normalerweise nix zu tun und überhaupt. Ich kann 37 Linux-Systeme nebeneinander installiert haben und der einzige, der was davon weiß, ist Grub. Und der wiederum hat mit den Passwörtern nix zu tun.
<k1l_> bring mal die genaue fehlermeldung her vom ubuntu system.
<chriss1111> Werde Fedora runterschmeißen und nochmal mit ubuntu anfangen so long thanks
<chriss1111> Habe noch eine Frage
<sash_> chriss1111: Raus damit.
<chriss1111> Habe eine Installationsdvd reingetan und eine ubuntu patition eingehängt und das root-Passwort in der Shadow-datei gelöscht und dann auf der Kommandozeile versucht mit dem Befehl passwd ein neues root-Passwort einzugeben ,das lief jedoch schief wegen eines tokenfehlers.Wie kann Ich jetzt ein neues Rootpasswort eigeben.
<sash_> chriss1111: Bitte lies http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo und verstehe, wieso es unter Ubuntu keinen root-User gibt. Und wenn du es nicht verstehen willst, dann akzeptiere es bitte wenigstens.
<chriss1111> Danke Ich schau mir mal die Info an .Bis dann
<k1l_> chriss1111: du redest die ganze zeit von fedora und root und ubuntu. das passt alles nicht zusammen
<k1l_> ubuntu hat kein aktives root konto. 
#ubuntu-de 2013-07-20
<linuxperia> Hallo. Ich versuche Ubuntu für Android zu Compilieren aber habe einige Probleme mit der Offiziellen offensichtlich mangelhaften How-To Webseite => https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Building Weiss jemand wo sich das "extract-files.sh" Script befindet bzw. wie man das zum Laufen bringt? Derzeit komme ich nicht weiter beim extrahieren der Propiritären Daten nach dem listing mittels "adb devices"!
<kubine> Title: Touch/Building - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> linuxperia: die besten chancen hast du im kanal #ubuntu-touch - auf englisch
<linuxperia> ppq: dort bin ich schon eifrig am fragen aber gibt nur Noobs und Wanabees die offensichtlich noch nie was Compiliert haben und nichts dazu sagen können in dem Spezifischen IRC Channel.
<ppq> soso
<k1l> linuxperia: m(
<Ichabod_> join #cgeo
<PBeck> http://wiki.yourse.de/doku.php?id=linux:ecryptfs_locate <= das durchsuchen mit locate aus dem terminal funktioniert so wunderbar, unity ignoriert die db aber, jemand ne idee wie man unity zum nutzen von locate bewegt - im dconf editor ist use-locate aktivert
<kubine> Title: linux:ecryptfs_locate [] (at wiki.yourse.de)
<PBeck> womöglich wird auch die .bashrc ignoriert
<pit> hi, wie kann ich es "rückgängig" machen, dass nach dem boot der den account automatisch einloggt? (xfce)
<pit> reicht es wenn ich da in der /etc/lightdm/...conf einfach den autologin-user= frei lasse oder besser auskommentieren
<jokrebel> pit: Das kann man doch auch Grafisch deaktivieren dachte ich.
<exoon> Wie könnte ich herausfinden, ob meine ssd hardware verschlüsselung unterstützt, wenn ich im netzt dazu nichts finde.
<jokrebel> pit: Und wenn ich mich recht erinnere sollte das dann vielleicht eher auf false gestellt werden, da kann ich mich aber auch täuschen.
<pit> jokrebel: ne grafisch gehts nicht … wenn man das einmal aktiviert hat … ich probiers mal mit false
<jokrebel> pit: Geht schon! Bei Benutzer und Gruppen…
<pit> jokrebel: ne, wenn du das beim anlegen einmal ausgewählt hast, kannst du es danach nimmer einstellen, sehs vor mir … da ist nichts einzustellen … aber "false" funktioniert auch erst einmal
<jokrebel> pit: Glaubs mir es geht. Passwort bei Anmeldung nicht erfragen -> Ändern anklicken -> ganz unten den Haken rausmachen ;-)
<pit> hm, sone einstellung hab ich bei mir nicht 
<pit> schon wieder sehr verdächtig … hast du auch xubuntu? oder nur xfce auf ubuntu? 
<jokrebel> pit: Metapaket xubuntu-desktop … muss jetzt aber leider los. CU
<pit> macht nichts, danke
<apollo13> ich hab bei ner ssd ein backup gemacht, dann secure erase und dann das gesamte plattenbackup zurückgespielt, gute oder schlechte idee? (eg soll ich das ganze nochmal nur mit content machen?)
<sdx23> apollo13: als image, i.e. dd? Dann nein, ja, ja.
<apollo13> sdx23: ja also dd if=/dev/sda of=/bla/backup.img
<apollo13> sdx23: aber glaubt die ssd jetzt nicht, dass alles belegt ist?
<sdx23> apollo13: ja, dann hat sich der Controller jetzt alles als belegt markiert.
<apollo13> crap
<apollo13> sdx23: aber ist bei nem luks nicht eh alles so oder so belegt?
<sdx23> apollo13: afair ja. War mal was im Gespräch mit trim für dmcrypt, aber kA was daraus geworden ist.
<apollo13> sdx23: hmm, aber ist empty space auf ner ssd nicht eh aufgenullt? sollte dann das backup rückspielen nicht discarden?
<apollo13> und ja trim ist im luks theoretisch aktiv (bzw dmsetup)
<apollo13> laut dmsetup table /dev/mapper/crypt --showkeys
<sdx23> apollo13: wäre mir neu, dass die SSD am Dateninhalt entscheiden würde ob ein Block belegt ist oder nicht. Macht meinem Verständnis nach auch keinen Sinn.
<apollo13> sdx23: hmm, fstrim würde auch nur machen wenn der lvm alles belegen würde right? 
<apollo13> ich glaub ich kopier nochmal runter, secure erase und richte das luks neu ein
<apollo13> war wohl zu viel mitgedacht *hihi*
<sdx23> apollo13: fstrim arbeitet doch auf den Blocks eines Dateisystems, nicht? Demnach dann nicht. Jo, wenn schon neu dann sauber, wäre auch mein Weg.
<apollo13> sdx23: naja fstrim geht durch auf lvm und durch auf luks so in der theorie
<apollo13> hilft aber natürlich nicht dem freien speicher 
<apollo13> aber gut, alles neu macht der mai
<apollo13> sdx23: florian@apollo13:~$ sudo fstrim -v /home/
<apollo13> /home/: 6612226048 bytes were trimmed
<apollo13> gotcha…
<apollo13> so gehts auch :)
<apollo13> sdx23: also trim durch fs durch lvm durch luks scheint zu gehen^^
<ppq> trim geht mit luks, ja. man muss ne option in der crypttab setzen (und natürlich discard in der fstab)
<apollo13> ppq: joah, ist alles gesetzt, sonst würde fstrim auch nicht gehen
<apollo13> und die ssd hat wie wild geblinkt, also hat der controller definitiv was getan
<Fenriswolf> hallo leute
<Fenriswolf> ich hab ein problem beim kompilieren eines programms
<Fenriswolf> es kommt immer /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lhj collect2: Fehler: ld gab 1 als Ende-Status zurück
<Fenriswolf> und ich hab keine ahnung wie ich das lösen kann 
<Fenriswolf> kann mir da bitte jemand helfen
<apollo13> schau dass er hj findet
<apollo13> was auch immer das ist, also zuerst rausfinden was es ist und dann pfade entsprechend richtig setzen
<k1l> das was du da kompilieren willst hat doch sicher eine readme wo drin steht was gebraucht wird
<apollo13> und sonst hilft zeugs wie apt-file search hj.so auch oft
<apollo13> falls es ne sys lib ist
<Fenriswolf> ich muss dazu sagen, ich bin kompletter linux neuling :(
<koegs> und warum möchtest du überhaupt was kompilieren? um was für ein programm geht es überhaupt?
<Fenriswolf> geht um ein programm welches ich in einer studienarbeit benötige
<Fenriswolf> und es hat auch schon einmal funktioniert, aber ich krieg es auch einfach nicht wieder hin
<stuii> hallo, bin bissl verwundert gerade.... wollte meine hdd auf dem laptop dm-crypt verschlusseln... meine ssd( wo eigtl das system rein soll) wird unterstutzt durch eine herkomliche hdd... jetzt habe ich eine volumengruppe erstellt aus beiden hdd's. und darauf die partitionen erstellt... nur weis ich jetzt nicht wo das system gespeicjert ist... auf der ssd oder auf der hdd? oder geteilt? 
<apollo13> kommt drauf an wo die extents der system lvs liegen
<stuii> ja leider kann man das nicht manuell bestimmen ?!
<apollo13> doch
<apollo13> oh vlt nicht
<apollo13> ich weiß dass man alle daten von nem pv mit pvmove los wird
<stuii> hmm hab nichts gefunden... ich hab einfach ein volumen fur swap und root und home ersrwllt.... aber nirgends konnte man auswahlen welche hdd venutzt werden soll :/
<stuii> was ist ein pv?
<apollo13> physical volume
<apollo13> lvcreate -l 100 -n testlv testvg /dev/sda1:0-25 /dev/sdb1:50-125
<apollo13> doch das geht schon
<stuii> kann ich nach der install prüfen wie das geteilt worden ist?
<apollo13> siehe http://www.centos.org/docs/5/html/Cluster_Logical_Volume_Manager/LV_create.html
<kubine> Title: 4.4.1. Creating Logical Volumes (at www.centos.org)
<apollo13> anzeien mit http://linux.die.net/man/8/lvdisplay
<kubine> Title: lvdisplay(8): attribs of logical volume - Linux man page (at linux.die.net)
<stuii> ah ok stimmt jetzt versteh ich es... mal sehen wie ich die konsole auf bekomm wenn ich im installer menu bin :/
<stuii> nachtraglich andern wird ja wohl kaum gehen
<apollo13> klar
<apollo13> mit pvmove
<apollo13> pvmove        [SourcePhysicalVolume[:PE[-PE]...]  [DestinationPhysicalVolume[:PE[-PE]...]...]]
<stuii> ok pervers... nach der install mach ich das dann so! danke fur die hinweise
<apollo13> und du hast beide platten verschlüsselt?
<stuii> ja
<apollo13> dann würde ich 2 vgs machen
<stuii> selbes pw damit entschlusselt werden kann nehm ich an...
<apollo13> nö
<apollo13> passwort für die systemdisk und key file für die daten
<apollo13> ob das initramfs zeugs lvm auf luks über 2 disks hinbringt ist nämlich sehr fraglich :þ
<Rick27> Hallo! Ich habe einen kleinen webserver und würde gerne einen besseren Überblick der Netzwerkverbindungen haben. Ist ntop noch eine gebräuchliche Lösung? Irgendwelche massiven Sicherheitsbedenken oder so?
<xanthar> Hallo, wie kann ich in synaptic zurückgehaltene pakete installiern?
<xanthar> hat sich erledigt..
<stuii> mhh hab mir gerade ubuntu mit luks installiert, aber grub konnte ich nicht installieren,... gab immer ein fehler :/
<nevchen> nabend
<AlexTheRealOne> Kann mir bitte wer zur späten stunden helfen?
<kuyatzu> AlexTheRealOne: wenn du deine frage stellst, vielleicht.
<AlexTheRealOne> kuyatzu, Ja habe ein Problem und zwar habe mir vorhings neue Amd Driver runtergeladen und Installiert 13.4. Nun Startet Unity und Compiz nicht mehr richtig oder überhaut nicht mehr. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit vom Terminal die Optionen aufzurufen? Dammit ich dort mit der Softwareverwaltung die alten Driver zu Downloaden versuche
<kuyatzu> mmh ja catalyst :D da kann ich nicht helfen.
<AlexTheRealOne> Weißt du wenigstens einfach wie man die Optionen durch Terminal aufruft?
<kuyatzu> Guck in die manpage des programms.
<kuyatzu> Manchmal haben diese keine manpage, dann hilft --help, -h, -help
#ubuntu-de 2013-07-21
<jules_> jemand schon wach?
<_Nicki> hallo
<Luyin> moin
<die74> huhu Luyin 
<die74> spielt jmd ut2004? das spiel läuft leider ohne sound. ut2004.ini wurde schon angepasst und brachte keinen erfolg. (sys - ubuntu 13.04)
<becksta> moin moin
<becksta> ich habe ein problem mit "deja-dup" und bräuchte hilfestellung
<becksta> 2 rechner mit 12.04.02, auf dem einen läuft es, auf dem anderen sagt er mir bei versuch das Backup zu starten immer "HTTP-Fehler: Connection terminated...."
<becksta> es soll auf einem 1und1 smartdrive über webdav gesichert werden
<becksta> auf dem rechner, wo es nicht geht, kann ich das smartdrive auch nicht über nautilus einbinden oder so.....
<becksta> fehlen pakete?? "gavfs-backends" ist installiert...
<becksta> alle noch am pennen? :)
<Luyin> muss die datei ~/.ssh/config mit rootrechten angelegt werden?
<Luyin> bekomme ständig fehlermeldungen, dass die datei nicht gefunden wird
<nils_2> nein, muss sie nicht
<sdx23> im Gegenteil. Die hat dem jeweiligen User zu gehören und Mode 600 zu haben.
<Luyin> hmm, könnt ihr euch erklären, warum ich sie dann nicht anlegen kann?
<nils_2> kannst du die config nicht anlegen oder wird sie nicht gefunden? alles etwas verwirrend
<sdx23> Luyin: ls -al ~/.ssh # in einen Nopaste. Und die Fehlermeldung bitte auch.
<Luyin> http://nopaste.info/261409a09a.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<sdx23> Also willst du eine Datei in einem Verzeichnis anlegen, welches nicht existiert.
<Luyin> aaah, mist. ja das könnte einiges erklären
<Luyin> danke!
<sdx23> Wenn du es anlegst: Das Verzeichnis selbst sollte Mode 700 haben.
<Luyin> danke sdx23 hat funktioniert :)
<Luyin> wie bekomme ich denn den port für ssh raus, den ich in der config eintragen muss?
<sdx23> Luyin: Admin des Servers fragen. 22 ist Standard (und muss dann nicht eingetragen werden).
<xubuntu190> Was ist eigentlich der unterschied zwischen xubuntu kubuntu... ect. auser das sie anders aussehen? 
<hameater> keiner?
<xubuntu190> Ok
<PBeck> http://wiki.yourse.de/doku.php?id=linux:ecryptfs_locate <= ich habe nach folgender anleitung mein home mit locate durchsuchbar gemacht. Unity ignoriert die export anweisung in der .bashrc - .xsessionrc und .Xresources - wie bewegt man unity dazu locate in der filelense zu nutzen - in  dconf ist use-locate aktiviert
<kubine> Title: linux:ecryptfs_locate [] (at wiki.yourse.de)
<hameater> .xprofile?
<hameater> oder .profile
<bekks> Oder .bash_profile
<hameater> bekks: wird doch nur von bash gesourct
<hameater> anscheinend will er den kram ja ausserhalb der shell nutzen
<hameater> sonst wuerde bashrc gehen
<bekks> Ja. Wenn man von der .bashrc redet, hat man wohl die bash. :P
<bekks> Ansonsten hätte er das ja oben nicht erwähnt.
<hameater> ach ne
<PBeck> laut /etc/X11/Xsession wird .Xresources gesourced - kann auch sein, dass unity das gar nicht akzeptiert
<hameater> wenn er export FOO=BAR in der bashrc setzt, hat er das in seinen bashes (oder tochtern davon) aber nicht in irgrndwelchem gui kram
<bekks> Das weiss ich. 
<hameater> genau das gleiche mit .bash_profile
<PBeck> ist es erlaubt die tilde zu nutzen oder kann das auch das problem sein?
<hameater> -> sinnlos
<bekks> Genau dasselbe auch mit der .profile, die wird ebenfalls nur von einer shell sourced.
<hameater> bekks: dachte es gaebe display manager, die das immer machen
<hameater> aber mit gdm scheint .xprofile zu gehen
<hameater> ubuntu verwendet doch gdm?
<bekks> lightdm
<PBeck> lightdm läuft hier
<hameater> hm
<hameater> wuerde /etc/profile nicht gesourct werden, haette man ja keinen PATH und kein LANG
<hameater> also hab ich mal angenommen, dass .profile auch gesourct wird
<hameater> aber gut
<bekks> Die hat man ja nur in einer Shell.
<hameater> bekks: und wie entscheidet das desktop environment dann, wo programme sein duerfen?
<bekks> Ich verstehe die Frage nicht.
<hameater> PATH wird in /etc/profile gesetzt
<hameater> wenn die beim gui login nicht gesourct wird
<hameater> wie dann der app launcher die programme finden?
<PBeck> bin gleich wieder da - ich melde mich mal kurz neu an
<bekks> hameater: Wieso muss das denn deiner Meinung nach zwangsweise der *dm tun?
<nevchen> moin
<PBeck> in .profile hat es nichts gebracht
<hameater> bekks: was sonst?
<bekks> hameater: Das Launcher selbst, z.B?
<hameater> bekks: dann sollten mit den launcher gestartete programme doch das selbe environment wie der launcher haben
<hameater> koennte nauterlich sein, dass der nur /etc/profile und nicht ~/.profile sourct
<bekks> hameater: Das sollten sie auch dann haben, wenn der *dm das profile sourced. DAs ist jetzt kein Argument an der Stelle :)
<hameater> bekks: ist doch egal ob der launcher oder der dm sie sourct
<hameater> hauptsache es macht einer
<hameater> und btw: gdm sourct /etc/profile, ~/.profile und ~/.xprofile
<hameater> und auch /etc/xprofile
<bekks> Nur hat er nicht gdm, sondern lightdm.
<hameater> joa
<PBeck> problem ist derzeit, dass man nicht weiß ob sie in unity oder nur in der bash gesetzt wurde und zum zweiten ob unity überhaupt mitmacht. mir ist nicht ganz klar wie die use-locate geschichte funktioniert. Normalerweise müsste er normal suchen wie locate auch - tut er aber nicht
<PBeck> er sucht systemweit anders wie das normale terminal locate. Systemdateien werden ausgeblendet - es seit den, man hat sie mal per gui geöffnet, dann erscheinen sie im zeitgeist journal
<hameater> sounds like a feature.
<PBeck> umständlich, dass es keine normale suche gibt - dafür wäre doch die file-lens gedacht - meinte ich
<PBeck> hameater: manchmal scheint es mir so ;)
<PBeck> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ecryptfs/+bug/1101375 <= es scheint auch nicht auf der liste zu stehen
<kubine> Title: Bug #1101375 “updatedb support missing for eCryptfs” : Bugs : eCryptfs (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<jules_> hallo, wie heißt denn das Paket bei Konqueror, das neben KHTML zum Einsatz kommt? vielen Dank.
<ppq> !deb konqueror
<kubine> konqueror (source: kde-baseapps): advanced file manager, web browser and document viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.9.5-0ubuntu0.1 (quantal), package size 1136 kB, installed size 3312 kB
<ppq> hm, ok. wollte den link :(
<ppq> http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/konqueror
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu – Details of package konqueror in raring (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> dort stehen die abhängigkeiten, jules_ 
<jules_> danke, ich habe gefunde, webkit-kpart ist es.
<PBeck> !deb firefox
<kubine> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 22.0+build2-0ubuntu0.12.10.2 (quantal), package size 25640 kB, installed size 53331 kB
<magerquark> mahlzeit! Wie schwitzt ihr denn so? Ich hätte eine Frage: Mein Latop hat laut wiki eintrag dieses Problem: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Archiv/Toshiba_Satellite_A100-773 (Überhitzungsproblem), da der eintrag recht alt ist und ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob das problem mit neuen Kernel versionen schon längst gelöst ist, wollte ich fragen, wo man das irgendwie nachschlagen kann?
<kubine> Title: Toshiba Satellite A100-773 › Archiv › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jules_> nutze lubuntu --> 100% keine überhitzung
<magerquark> mit dem gleichen laptop?
<stevieh> magerquark: gehts dir bei neueren Kernel um die Erkennung von cores? Probiers doch einfach aus, dann siehst du es?
<jules_> kannst ja versuchen
<magerquark> ich will es eig. nicht versuchen, ich mag ubuntu und die varianten, aber auf rumprobieren hab ich keine lust (mehr)
<magerquark> wenn es problemlos ist, dann würde ich installieren, wenn nicht, dann lass ich es halt sein
<stevieh> magerquark: dann lass es halt sein.
<magerquark> stevieh, danke für die hilfe
<stevieh> de nada
<k1l_> magerquark: wenn du nicht wen mit genau dem gleichen laptop findest wird es schwierig da eine konkrete aussage zu treffen
<k1l_> magerquark: ich würde aber behaupten, dass die überhitzungsprobleme durch die enorm verbesserte unterstützung der letzten jahre fast ausgestorben sind
<jules_> kann nur k1l_ zustimmen :-)
<ulli> ueberhitzungsprobleme kommen doch erst
<ulli> durch ultrabooks
<stevieh> da startet man die live cd und schaut, ob er zwei kerne erkennt. und die acpi option sagt mir zwar nix, aber wird man ja einstellen könne...
<magerquark> k1l_, genau dsa kann ichmir auch vorstellen, aber bevor ich installiere möchte ich mich nochmals vergewissern, dass es auch wirklich so ist, ich will halt nicht 2 stunden rumdoktern um danach es eh wieder zu deinstallieren
<k1l_> dsdt ist so der taktfrequenz und spannungs kram der cpus/gpus
<k1l_> magerquark: ohne das gleiche gerät kann das keiner garantieren.
<magerquark> gibt es keine kernel-fehler tracking seite oder ähnliches?
<magerquark> es ist ja wohl ein generisches toshiba problem damals gewesen
<k1l_> magerquark: ob du nun 2 std nach dem bug und dem aktuellen status suchst oder es installierst ist in meinen augen gehoppst wie gesprungen
<ulli> bugzilla.kernel.org
<ulli> -> https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=toshiba
<kubine> Title: Bug 29872 toshiba_acpi issues with high temperature (fan does not cool), etc. Laptop: Toshiba Satellite Pro U500 (at bugzilla.kernel.org)
<jules_> hast du das gleiche problem wie im Windows?
<ulli> haha
<magerquark> jules_, ne das ist ein linux spezifisches problem, toshiba hat seltsame windowsspezifische acpi/dsdt einstellungen
<magerquark> merci ulli 
<magerquark> das schau ich mir auch gerade an
<magerquark> scheint gelöst zu sein
<magerquark> update ubuntu 13.04 erkennt beide kerne, bis jetzt überhitzt er noch nicht
<sdx23> "noch". Naja, nimm dir ein lm-sensors her und beobachte das Ding. ggf auch mal powertop.
<magerquark> als ich ein wenig cpulast erzeugt habe ist der Lüfter eingesptungen
<magerquark> scheint wohl wirklich ein problem zu sein, welches gelöst worden ist
<magerquark> gpu wird auuch out of the box erkannt, so mag ichs
<robin_> hey ihr
<robin_> hab ein neues problem
<robin_> ubuntu meldet: wenig speicherplatz - auf diesem rechner sind nur noch 16,2 mb verfügbar
<robin_> nur wie finde ich bitte raus, wo der ganze speicher hingeht?
<robin_> klick auf überprüfen öffnet zwar das tool, aber der lädt und lädt und lädt - ohne anzeige
<dadrc> robin_, ich würd spontan baobab empfehlen
<dadrc> Einfach installieren, dann kannst du dir wunderbar grafisch angucken, welche Verzeichnisse groß sind
<robin_> über apt-get?
<dadrc> jo
<robin_> ok
<sdx23> robin_: sonst kann du auch mit: du -sh /* # anschauen wo das alles hin ist. Dementsprechend dann die Verzeichnisstruktur abgrasen.
<robin_> danke dir
<robin_> also usr-ordner schluckt ordentlich
<robin_> dann der lib bereich
<sdx23> das kommt nicht von alleine so auf die Schnelle. Da hast du viel Kram installiert.
<robin_> eigentlich nicht :-(
<robin_> gibt es sowas wie ein software-manager wie unter windows?
<robin_> hab lediglich 4 gb der festplatte zugewiesen ;-)
<robin_> der usr-bereich hat 2,5 gb
<kuyatzu> robin_: apt-get ist dein software manager
<ppq> 4 GB sind viel zu knapp
<robin_> kann ich das nachträglich erweitern? ^^
<ppq> live-cd booten, dann kannst du die partition vergrößern
<ppq> 10 GB sind imho absolutes minimum, besser 20
<robin_> ok, mach ich dann demnächst
<robin_> nur wie bei der live-cd vorgehen
<robin_> die startet ja auch nur ubuntu?
<ppq> ja
<ppq> da dann einfach wie gewünscht partitionieren, zb mit gparted, siehe wiki
<robin_> ok
<k1l_> ist das ein Desktop? du könntest mal alte kernel und alt header deinstallieren
<robin_> wie mach ich das, kil?
<robin_> ja, desktop
<jokrebel> robin_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel#Kernel-deinstallieren
<kubine> Title: Kernel › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> erst guckst du mit "ls -al /boot/" welche kernel installiert sind und dann deinstallierst du mit "sudo apt-get remove" die linux-image-… und die linux-header-… pakete. denk nur dran mind. den neusten kernel übrig zu lassen
<robin_> danke
<uwe> Hi, habe seit gestern an allen Dateinamen in meinem Dokumente-Ordner eine Tilde "~" am Ende des Dateinamen. Ubunut 12/10 64 Bit
<jokrebel> uwe: Hattest Du einen Absturz? Mit Tilde hinten dran ist normalerweise ein Sicherungsdatei.
<uwe> @jokrebel Nein kein Absturz. Es sind auch alle Dateien nicht nur einzelne.
<uwe> Sogar die Zugriffszeiten stimmen noch. Ich habe die Dateien also nicht geändert
<xubuntu149> Hey, weis jemand wie ich Spotify auf meinen Pc bekomme? 
<ppq> !spotify > xubuntu149 
<ppq> hmpf
<ppq> xubuntu149: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spotify
<kubine> Title: Spotify › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<xubuntu149> Danke 
<ppq> !spotify
<kubine> ppq: Spotify ist ein kommerzielles internationales Webportal aus Schweden, das Musik als Stream (und nicht als Download) anbietet. Siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spotify
<ppq> :) keine ursache
<nevchen> re
<jules_> ba em van khoe chu
<eav> hi
<eav> ich bin neu auf ubuntu umgestiegen und habe probleme mit der fullscreen funktion von flash videos
<eav> habe auch ne lösung für das problem gefunden verstehe aber die anleitung nicht :D
<eav> kann mir jmd helfen die anleitung zu verstehen?
<bekks> Ohne die Anleitung zu kennen - nein? :)
<eav> https://github.com/SystemDisc/fullscreenhack
<kubine> Title: SystemDisc/fullscreenhack · GitHub (at github.com)
<eav> dort kann man die readme lesen die dabei war
<eav> ich habe bisher nur textdateien mit quellcode drinnen und soll die kompilieren denke ich
<bekks> Hier funktioniert flash fullscreen ohne irgendwelche Hacks.
<eav> ich hab 2 monitore
<bekks> Und das Readme sagt sogar inklusive Befehlen was zu tun ist.
<nevchen> bis demnächst
<eav> das scheint dann dem flashplugin die falsche auflösung zu liefern was zu weiteren problemen führt
<bekks> Zu welchen?
<bekks> Und kannst du das ursprüngliche Problem bitte auch beschreiben?
<eav> im endeffekt ist das fullscreen video nicht fullscreen
<eav> http://linuxundich.de/de/ubuntu/flash-videos-im-fullscreen-auf-dual-monitor-systemen/
<kubine> Title: Flash-Videos im Fullscreen auf Dual-Monitor-Systemen | Linux und Ich (at linuxundich.de)
<bekks> Definiere "nicht funktionieren". Was passiert genau wenn du in welchem Browser was genau tust, und welches Ubuntu hast du, welche Browserversion, welche Flashversion, etc?
<eav> hier wird das problem was ich habe gut beschrieben
<bekks> eav: Es wäre schon schön, wenn du dein Problem beschreibst, und nicht etwas, was dein Problem "gut beschreibt".
<eav> ok
<eav> ich drücke bei einem flashvideo auf den fullscreen monitor
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu? Welcher Browser? Welche Browserversion? Welche Flashversion?
<eav> das resultat ist ein video dass in der mitte vom monitor ist mit dickem schwarzem ramen
<eav> so dass nur /4 der bildfläche genutzt wird
<eav> ubuntu 13.04 firefox
<eav> flash muss ich kurz gucken
<bekks> firefox version auch.
<eav> flash 11.2 r202
<eav> firefox 22.0
<eav> und 2 monitore
<bekks> Und welcher Grafiktreiber?
<eav> was wohl der grund für das problem ist
<eav> nvidia treiber 310
<bekks> Die genaue Versio bitte :)
<eav> wo seh ich dass den genauer?
<bekks> apt-cache, dpkg, software center, synaptic
<eav> habe unter zusätzliche treiber den getesteten gewählt
<eav> im softwarecenter bin ich
<eav> binäre xorc treiber 
<bekks> xorg
<eav> kernelmodul und VDPAU-Bibliothek von NVIDIA von nvidia-310 werden verwendet
<eav> steht da
<bekks> Es gibt eine ganze Handvoll "310" Treiber.
<bekks> Da wäre es schon gut zu wissen, welchen du denn da hast.
<eav> mehr steht dort nicht
<eav> den für die GTX 560 Ti
<eav> wie gesagt bin noch kompletter neuling in ubuntu
<eav> vllt sagst du mir wo ich schauen soll
<bekks> Dann schau bitte mit einer der anderen genannten Möglichkeiten nach.
<bekks> Das sagte ich :)
<eav> apt-cache habe ich gerade auch getrestet
<bekks> dpkg -l | grep nvidi
<eav> apt-cache ist ein untergeordnetes Werkzeug, um Informationen aus den
<eav> binären Zwischenspeicher-Dateien von APT abzufragen.
<eav> sagt er mir da
<bekks> apt-cache erwartet Parameter. Einfach so weiss es nicht, was es tun soll.
<eav> ja und aus denen werde ich nicht schlau
<eav> 310.44-0ubuntu2
<eav> aber ist das überhaupt relevant? so wie ich das beim googlen mitbekommen habe liegt das ganze eher an flash + linux
<bekks> Kann ich nicht bestätigen, weil das hier seit Jahren funktioniert.
<eav> hast du auch 2 monitore?
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> Hast du mal als Gegenprobe chrome verwendet um das Video anzuschauen?
<eav> nope
<eav> aber kann ich kurz tun
<eav> ist chromium chrome?
<eav> ist das selbe ohne spyware oder?
<bekks> chromium ist chromium, chrome ist chrome. chrome hat keine spyware.
<bekks> Und chromium hat kein pepperflash, was die Gegenprobe sinnlos machen würde.
<eav> und wieso finde ich chrome im softwarecenter nicht?
<bekks> Weil es dort nicht aufgeführt wird.
<eav> aber ich kann auch chromium verwenden oder?
<bekks> 0721 233807 < bekks> Und chromium hat kein pepperflash, was die Gegenprobe sinnlos machen würde.
<bekks> "Nein."
<eav> ok
<eav> mit chrome tritt das problem nicht auf
<bekks> Dann liegt es mit gro'er Sicherheit an Flash.
<eav> ja so weit war ich ja vorhin schon
<bekks> Waren wir nicht. Du warst irgendwo zwischen Firefox, Linux und Flash. Jetzt wissen eir es zienlich genau.
<bekks> Dagegen kannst du nichts tun, ausser Dich bei Adobe zu beschweren, und stattdessen Chrome mit Pepperflash nutzen.
<eav> oder ich nutze den hack der das problem löst
<bekks> Da wir eine funktionierende Lösung mit Ubuntu-Mitteln kennen - mach was du möchtest, aber frag nicht, wenn dir das Sstem dabei um die Ohren fliegt.
<eav> was ich aber trotz der sehr genauen anleitung nicht hin bekomme
<eav> und das war der grund wieso ich hier gefragt hatte
<bekks> In der Anleitung stehen doch die exakten BEfehle. Was genau "funktioniert" denn nicht.
<eav> ich denke dass ich erst die abhängigkeiten von anderen paketen auflösen muss
<bekks> Wieso denkst du das?
<bekks> Beschreib doch bitte, welches exakte Problem du bei welchem exakten Befehl hast.
<bekks> In der Anleitung stehen auch alle Abhängigkeiten.
<eav> war ich gerade dabei
<eav> genau
<eav> for 'apt-get'
<eav> I believe it would be
<eav> gcc
<eav> make
<eav> glibc-dev
<eav> libX11-dev
<eav> libXrandr-dev
<bekks> STOP
<eav> libXinerama-dev
<eav> aber ich verstehe nicht wie ich diesen teil nutze
<bekks> Das hier ist KEIN pastebin.
<bekks> Da steht, dass du apt-get nutzen sollst, um die aufgeführten Pakete zu installieren.
<bekks> Alternativ kannst du dazu auch z.B. das Software Center benutzen.
<eav> das hilft mir schonmal
<eav> also würde ich apt-get gcc eintippen?
<bekks> Nein.
<eav> sondern?
<bekks> eav: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt/apt-get?redirect=no
<kubine> Title: apt-get › apt › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<eav> demchan "sudo apt-get install gcc"?
<eav> demnach
<bekks> Ja.
<eav> wenn ich nun der anleitung weiter folge wird gesagt ich solle "sudo make simpleinstall" nutzen
<bekks> Ja, und?
<eav> die sagt mir aber dass das file fullscreenhack.so nicht gefunden wurde
<eav> es gibt auch keine datei die so heißt in dem ordner
<eav> sondern nur eine die mit .c statt .su endet
<bekks> Weil sie nicht gefunden wurde, wird es sie wohl nicht geben...
<bekks> Bist du in demselben Verzeichnis, in dem die .c liegt?
<eav> ja
<bekks> Gibt es dort eine Datei "Makefile"?
<eav> ja
<bekks> Dann kopier den gesamten Fehler in einen pastebin, nicht in diesen Kanal.
<eav> http://pastebin.com/J4rTb5eA
<kubine> Title: fullscreen - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> Dann gibt es die Datei nicht. 
<bekks> Jetzt wirst du den Autor dieser Software fragen müssen, wieso sein Makefile nicht funktioniert.
<eav> also hätte die makefile datei diese datei erstellen sollen?
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> Bzw. "make" hätte durch die Anweisungen im Makefile Programme aufrufen sollen, die diese Datei erstellen.
<eav> wenn dort steht run 'make' 
<eav> wie führe ich make denn aus?
<bekks> Dan hast du das mit "sudo make simpleinstall" bereits getan.
<eav> achso ok
<brainwash> eav: erst "make", dann "sudo make simpleinstall"
<brainwash> sprich erst kompilieren, dann installieren
<eav> was meinst du mit erst 'make'?
<bekks> "make" eintippen.
<eav> das hatte ich probiert
<eav> ich glaube auch dass es klappt
<eav> wo kann ich sehen ob mein installiertes ubuntu 32 oder 64 bit ist?
<bekks> uname -a
<eav> denn das programm scheint ein file in usr/lib64 kopieren zu wollen
<eav> aber den ordner gibt es bei mir nicht
<bekks> Weil das ein Makefile für 64bit ist..
<eav> aber ich dachte ich hätte 64 bit ubuntu
<bekks> uname -a sagt was genau?
<eav> sieht start nach 32 bit aus
<k1l> zeig mal
<eav> Linux eav-desktop 3.8.0-26-generic #38-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jun 17 21:43:33 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<bekks> Das ist 64bit.
<eav> mh
<k1l> jo, 64but
<bekks> Deswegen steht da "64".
<eav> sollte es dann nicht usr/lib64 geben?
<eav> es gibt nur usr/lib und usr/lib32
<bekks> ls -lha /usr/lib64/
<eav> und das macht was?
<eav> den inhalt von lib64 anzeigen?
<bekks> "man ls"
<k1l> ls listet sachen auf
<eav> Linux eav-desktop 3.8.0-26-generic #38-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jun 17 21:43:33 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<eav> wups
<eav> ls: Zugriff auf /usr/lib64/ nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<eav> das ist komisch
<eav> gab es evtl früher lib und lib64 und mitlerweile lib32 und lib?
<bekks> ls -lha /usr/
<bekks> Das zeigt Dir, was es da so gibt.
<bekks> Und wenn das Makefile nicht funktioniert, dann solltest du den Autor kontaktieren.
<eav> ja ich weiß
<brainwash> eav: wohin die erstellte bibliothek letztendlich kopiert wird, ist vorerst nicht von bedeutung.. wurde denn die datei "libfullscreenhack.so" überhaupt erstellt?
<eav> ja
<eav> und sie funktioniert auch
<eav> habe jetzt makefile so geändert dass es die datei in lib kopiert und nun läufts
<eav> aber danke euch
<eav> hatbt mir sehr geholfen
<eav> kann es sein dass es in alten ubuntu versionen lib und lib64 gab und sich das jetzt zu lib32 und lib geändert hat?
<eav> da 64 bit der standart ist?
<brainwash> die standart
<eav> stadard*
<eav> :P
<brainwash> :)
<eav> aber kann das sein?
<stevieh> eav: kann gut sein.
<stevieh> ich hab allet drei
<eav> mh
<eav> hast du von 12.10 auf 13.04 geupgraded?
<eav> oder so wie ich 13.04 komplett neu?
<stevieh> von 12.10 geupdated
#ubuntu-de 2014-07-14
<o0nutella0o> guten morgen @ll
<o0nutella0o> ist hier jemand der sich mit virtualbox sich aus kennt ? *liebgugg* 
<LupusE> g'morgen
<o0nutella0o> guten tach isch wer anwesend ? =)
<k4w0ru> ich
<o0nutella0o> ach das ist ja mal was gutes =) kennst du dich auch mit ala virtualbox aus ? =) 
<k4w0ru> ein wenig bin kein poweruser
<dadrc> o0nutella0o, so generell: einfach fragen, wird schon irgendwer was wissen ;)
<o0nutella0o> aso okay =) 
<k4w0ru> was ist denn jetzt o0nutella0o 
<o0nutella0o> und zwarrr ...  ich spiele unter windows (kein virtualbox) und ich habe linux und mir wurde gesagt das virtualbox da auch sehr gut sei  das man darunter auch zocken kann... nun ist die frage stimmt das auch ? ich mein da es ja ne virtual ebene ist 
<koegs> o0nutella0o: erwarte da nicht zu viel, vor allem keine 3d-unterstützung
<dadrc> o0nutella0o, so prinzipiell geht das schon, ältere Spiele laufen meistens gut, aber die allerneusten 3D-Sachen eher nicht, man hat durch das Virtualisieren schon einen deutlichen Leistungsverlust
<o0nutella0o> aso ok dann ist wohl zu raten denn windows weiterhin als sekunder (festplatte) zu haben und nicht zu löschen ? 
<k4w0ru> o0nutella0o, die 3dunterstützung von virtualbox ist nicht gut genug dafür. in einer vm kann man generell fast nicht zocken. 
<dadrc> Wenn du ein Windows zum Zocken willst, würd ich dazu raten, ja
<k4w0ru> vbox kann doch eh nur 128mb grafikkartenspeicher benutzen?
<o0nutella0o> aso dann hat sich das wohl erübricht  dann verzichte ich auf die high end spiele =) und bleib bei linux und lösch windows einfach 
<o0nutella0o> aufjedenfall herzlichen dank für die nette tipps und infos
<dadrc> Bei vielen Spielen ist aber Wine eine gute Alternative.
<k4w0ru> wine ist da eh besser
<k4w0ru> mit ein paar tweaks kann man ältere games zocken
<o0nutella0o> okay ja bin eh eher ein alter hase xD
<o0nutella0o> dann gleich mal was anderes =) ich habe eine onboard soundkarte .. was hinten und zugleich vorne stecker hat, under windows ist es möglich hinten die boxen anzuschliesen und vorne headset anzu schliessen  ohne das die box dann auf stumm ist
<o0nutella0o> ginge diese methode auch unter linux ? 
<dadrc> Meistens lässt sich das einstellen, kja
<o0nutella0o> oki
<k4w0ru> audiomixer unter ubuntu aufrufen
<Respig> Hallo
<Respig> Ich versuche derzeit auf meinem IBM Lenovo S205 Ubuntu 14.04 zu installieren. Die Installation läuft ohne Probleme durch, jedoch bootet er nach dem Neustart nicht. Ich habe bereits versucht es im Bios Modus (bzw. noefi) zu installieren, das war allerdings nicht sehr erfolgreich. Hat noch jemand eine andere Idee, wie ich ihn zum Booten bringen könnte?
<dadrc> Respig, wie genau äußert sich denn das "bootet nicht"? Wie weit kommt der Bootvorgang denn?
<Respig> dadrc, er kommt leider nicht mal bis zu Grub. Er überspringt die Festplatte komplett und versucht über das Netzwerk zu booten.
<LupusE> das klingt mir als willst du irgendwelche sicherheitsfeatures im bios abschalten.
<dadrc> Aber die Platte ist im BIOS/UEFI als Bootdevice aktiviert?
<dadrc> Wenn ja, was LupusE sagt. Guck mal nach SecureBoot.
<Respig> Secureboot gibt es im Bios bei diesem Notebook nicht. Das ärgert mich unter anderem auch so extrem. Und wie meinst du das "als Bootdevice"? Sie steht in der Bootreihenfolge ganz oben.
<Respig> Das Notebook tut sich allgemein sehr schwer mit Linux. Leider.
<dadrc> Ganz oben sollte reichen ;)
<Respig> :)
<dadrc> Also, laut Google hat das Ding Secureboot
<Respig> Jo, nur leider keine Option im Bios dafür :D
<Respig> Wie bekomme ich es deaktiviert? Alternativ nur mit Windows?
<Respig> Oder gibt es auch in Linux ne Möglichkeit das abzuschalten?
<Respig> Ich probiere nochmal diese Anleitung: http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1349567
<dadrc> Wüsste nicht, das müsste irgendwo im BIOS sein.
<Respig> Wie gesagt, leider nicht. Es gibt auch bei ubuntuusers im Forum jemanden der es nicht gefunden hat. Das Bios ist von den Optionen her einfach schlecht. Habe noch nie so etwas abgespecktes gesehen.
<LupusE> Respig: starte bitte eine live-cd, und versuche grub zu installieren. am besten ueber chroot.
<LupusE> damit erhaelst du mehr output als ueber den isntaller. das hilft beim weiter machen.
<Respig> Ich bin mit einer Live CD drin LupusE :) Ich versuche noch eben die Variante bei Computerbase, dann versuche ich die manuelle Installation von grub über chroot. Ich melde mich dann nochmal. Danke euch beiden erstmal! :)
<LupusE> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB#Methode-3-Chroot-ueber-ein-Live-System
<kubine> Title: GRUB › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Respig> Super, dann so. Dankeschön!
<Respig> Ich freu mich dann auch schon auf die WLAN-Probleme :-D
<stevieh> na super, nach dem update auf 14.04 zum ersten mal audio über dp gecheckt... geht nicht.
<Letothe2nd> stevieh: DonnerPolzen, auf gut deutch Thunderblot? ;)
<stevieh> öh? nö, oder?
<stevieh> so n ganz normaler Indel
<Letothe2nd> SCNR
<Respig> So, die Anleitung bei Computerbase hat funktioniert @ LupusE dadrc 
<dadrc> Schön
<Respig> Falls mal wieder jemand kommen sollte mit so einem Problem ;)
<mojomojo> hallo
<dadrc> huhu
<mojomojo> darf man hier nach Hilfe fragen?
<dadrc> Dafür ist der Channel da, einfach fragen.
<mojomojo> oder gibts dafüreinen anderen channel?
<mojomojo> ok super ^
<mojomojo> Ich bin nämlich erst vor kurzem zu Ubuntu umgestiegen und hab jetzt leider das problem, dass mein Notebook immer überhitzt. Ich glaube, dass es am Grafiktreiber liegt, aber ich weiß nicht wie ich das beheben kann. :(
<dadrc> Was für ein Notebook, was für eine Grafikkarte, welche Treiber, welche Ubuntuversion? =)
<mojomojo> ich hab ein forumtopic aufgemacht, dort sollten alle infos stehen: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/ueberhitzung-der-grafikkarte/
<kubine> Title: Überhitzung der Grafikkarte › Grafik, Tastatur und Maus › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<blobbb> Hallo, ist es möglich, ein Ubuntu Image irgendwie so auf einer Festplatte einzurichten, dass nach dem Start des PCs automatisch das Ubuntu Setup beginnt?
<blobbb> Also ohne DVD/USB-Stick
<dadrc> mojomojo, na, da sind doch noch eine Optionen vorgeschlagen. Das mit der Bootoption kannst du auch in /etc/default/grub ändern
<dadrc> blobbb, theoretisch geht das. Ist aber etwas Gebastel. Meistens auch eher nicht nötig, wofür brauchst du das denn?
<blobbb> für nen pc ohne dvd laufwerk und usb anschluss :D
<dadrc> Platte an einen anderen Rechner ran (musst du ja eh machen), da dann Ubuntu installieren, Platte umstecken.
<dadrc> Ubuntu macht sowas im Allgemeinen problemlos mit.
<blobbb> und das geht so einfach? der andere pc hat doch ganz andere hardware drin
<dadrc> Ist erstmal egal. Der Kernel kommt mit fast allem klar. Spezielle Grafiktreiber kannst du im Nachhinein installieren.
<dadrc> Wichtig ist nur, dass die Rechner entweder beide im BIOS- oder beide im UEFI-Modus sind.
<blobbb> ok, dann versuch ich das mal
<mojomojo> dadrc: trag ich das dort einfach ein?
<dadrc> mojomojo, da gibt es eine Zeile, die ungefähr so aussehen sollte:
<dadrc> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<dadrc> Die änderst du in
<dadrc> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_osi=Linux"
<dadrc> (oder wie auch immer)
<mojomojo> aha ok, danke
<dadrc> dann speichern, `sudo update-grub` und gut.
<mojomojo> ich start mal neu ^^
<mojomojo> dadrc: ach ich glaub ich stell mich grad ziemlich doof an ... kann man irgendwie überprüfen, ob man den Eintrag richtig gemacht hat. ich seh nämlich keinen Unterschied.
<mdeb> Hallo, ich finde gerade nicht den Mechanismus zum automatischen Starten von Services (apache, db) unter 14.04. Wo wird das konfiguriert (ehenmals: runlevel x -> start  service via /etc/rc.x)? 
<dadrc> mojomojo, `cat /proc/cmdline`
<dadrc> mdeb, upstart, normalerweise.
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upstart hat 'ne ganz ordentliche Übersicht der Grundlagen
<mojomojo> nee "acpi_osi=Linux" steht nicht dabei...
<dadrc> mojomojo, hast du das `sudo update-grub` nach dem Speichern der Datei gemacht?
<mojomojo> ach ich habs vergessen zu speichern
<mdeb> Upstart ist ja schön und gut, wird aber nur für einige services verwendet (sysv). /etc/init.d/apache2 enthält wie gewünscht Default-Start:     2 3 4 5, /etc/rc.[2345]/S* existieren, das scheint upstart aber nicht zu lesen. eitere Tipps?
<dadrc> update-rc.d
<mojomojo> Wie speichere ich Änderungen an einer schreibgeschützten Datei? =(
<dadrc> mojomojo, du musst die Datei mit Rootrechten öffnen
<mdeb> mojomojo: Erstmal in eine andere Datei speichern. Dann nach den Rechten gucken.
<dadrc> Ist schon Absicht, dass die /etc/default/grub nicht jeder ändern kann
<mojomojo> ja wäre schlimm wenn sowas nicht gegen meine 2 linken hände abgesichert wäre ^^
<kardot> hi. ich moechte eine verbindung zu einem vpn-server herstellen. ich habe xubuntu 12.04 und benutze den network-manager. habe dafuer zahlreiche pakete runtergeladen fuer versch. vpn-server. bisher hats nicht geklappt. habe diese "verbindungsdaten" http://www.zhdk.ch/index.php?id=vpn#mt_vpnaufmob. koennte mir jemand schritt fuer schritt sagen, was ich machen muss, wenn ich unterm network-manager ne vpn-verbindung hinzufuegen will? danke
<dadrc> kardot, http://www.zhdk.ch/index.php?id=61429 ← wasn damit?
<axt> mojomojo: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<kardot> dadrc, oh, danke, dass habe ich gar nie entdeckt
<mdeb> kardot: das richtige paket installieren, z.B. network-manager-openconnect und dann via nm-applet konfigurieren
<axt> mojomojo:  "quiet splash" ändern in "quiet splash acpi_osi=Linux"
<axt> mojomojo:  speichern. gedit beenden.
<axt> mojomojo: grub updaten: sudo update-grub
<axt> mojomojo: rebooten: sudo re
<axt> mojomojo: sudo reboot
<mojomojo> Danke! =)
<axt> mojomojo: ich habe dir http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen#Optionen-beim-GRUB-Auswahlmenue aber nicht grundlos verlinkt.
<mojomojo> ja aber ich hab das menü leider nie aufbekommen :(
<axt> mojomojo: shift gedrückt _halten_. die "großschreibtaste", keine pfeiltasten.
<Respig_> So, ich hab die Nase voll :D Mein WLAN ist angeblich durch einen Schalter deaktiviert. Das ist es aber definitiv nicht. Wenn ich rfkill list aufrufe steht bei wlan hardblocked: yes. Ich habe eine rt3090. Jemand eine Idee?
<kardot> dadrc, hmm.. ich hab alles so gemacht, wie es da steht. trotzdem schlaegt die verbindung immer fehl. kann man irgndwo nachschauen, was dafuer genau der grund?
<mojomojo_> hmm hab leider noch immer probleme mit der Temperatur (~80°C) und Grafikfehlern  z.B. wenn ich neue tabs im firefox öffne. Gibt es noch andere Einstellungen um sowas zu lösen?
<k1l_> Respig_: laptop?
<Respig_> k1l_, Lenovo s205
<k1l_> Respig_: hat das einen hardware schalter?
<Respig_> k1l_, Ja, der ist eingeschaltet
<Respig_> unter Windows 7 funktioniert das WLAN auch. Vorhin lief es im Live Modus auch. Jetzt allerdings nicht mehr. Keine Ahnung wieso.
<axt> mojomojo: wie ist die temp der nvidia-gpu laut nvidia-settings?
<mojomojo_> 76°C 
<mojomojo_> Im leerlauf kühlt er bis auf 70°C ab und sobalt ich den firefox offen habe und surfe erhitzt er sich bis auf 85°C :(
<axt> mojomojo_: in ruhe? wenn man mal davon absieht, daß unity 3d ist.
<k1l_> Respig_: mal den fn+f.. shortcut gemacht?
<axt> mojomojo_: wie ist die temp der cpu? im terminal: sensors
<Respig_> k1l_, jap, dann ist er soft blocked: yes hard blocked: yes. drücke ich es nochmal dann ist er nur noch hard blocked
<axt> mojomojo_: 1 kern genügt
<k1l_> Respig_: mach mal den hardware switch auf off
<mojomojo_> im terminal?
<dadrc> kardot, die Infos sollten eigentlich in /var/log/syslog landen. Zum Filtern: `grep -i network /var/log/syslog`
<axt> mojomojo_: im terminal, logo, wo sonst?
<axt> mojomojo_: ich habe dich gestern morgen gefragt, ob der lüfter überhaupt läuft. nicht, daß der steht, was durchaus sein kann.
<Respig_> k1l_, und dann?
<k1l_> Respig_: guck mal was rfkill sagt. dann ectl nochmal auf on
<Respig_> dann blockt er das bluetooth komplett..beim wlan tut sich gar nichts
<kardot> dadrc, http://pastebin.com/C51fKxY9
<mojomojo_> sieht noch immer wie auf dem Bild  http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/forum/attachments/50/27/6805587-Psensor2.png aus.  Die kerne haben nur 50-55°C
<Respig_> k1l_, dann blockt er das bluetooth komplett..beim wlan tut sich gar nichts
<k1l_> Respig_: ja dann nochmal auf on stellen
<axt> mojomojo_: die cpu-temp sind ok. du weißt jetzt zumindest, daß es sich einzig um die gpu dreht.
<axt> mojomojo_: den kernel-parameter kannst du trotzdem drin lassen.
<Respig_> k1l_, habe ich ;) wenn ich ihn aus schalte, blockt er das bluetooth raus....beim wlan tut sich nichts. wenn ich ihn wieder auf on stelle entblockt er bluetooth komplett. beim wlan bleibt immer stehen soft blocked no hard blocked yes
<k1l_> Respig_: geht ein rfkill unblock all?
<Respig_> k1l_, führt er aus, ändert jedoch nichts am hard blocked beim wlan
<axt> mojomojo_: die max-werte sind nat. auch nicht so schön, aber für so ein klenes geschlossenes gehäuse unter last kaum anders zu erwarten.
<mojomojo_> naja zu hoch dafür dass ich nur im internet surfe
<axt> mojomojo_: stell mal in nvidia-settings unter powermizer als preferred mode auf adaptive! bzw. was steht jetzt?
<axt> mojomojo_: max ist nicht jetzt. außerdem fährst du unity, eine "3d"-oberfläche.
<axt> mojomojo_: ob du da nun spielst oder nicht...du kannst nat. eine andere desktop-umgebung nachinst., LXDE z.b.
<k1l_> Respig_: schau hier mal rein: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/wlan-karte-ralink-rt3090-lenovo-ideapad-s205-l/
<mojomojo_> naja im auto modus stellt wird eh immer auf adaptive um wenn ich nichts mache, dann kühlt er runter jedoch habe ich dann mehr grafikfehler im firefox
<axt> mojomojo_: das könntest du freilich wirklich mal testen. im terminal:
<axt>  sudo apt-get install lxde-core
<k1l_> Respig_: sprich: die boot reihenfolge muss da verändert werden (seite 2)
<axt> mojomojo_: auf dem loginscreen dann lxde wählen.
<axt> mojomojo_: nicht abschrecken lassen, auch lxde kann man selbstverfreilich mit einem theme der wahl aufhübschen.
<mojomojo_> lustigerweise wollte ich am anfang eh LXDE intallieren ^^
<Respig_> k1l_, danke, ich schaue es mir mal an :)
<axt> mojomojo_: na, hättest du mal gleich, grin. jetzt geht's aber darum, die gpu-temp zu drücken, um keinen hw-schaden zu erhalten.
<mojomojo_> ja davor hab ich noch am meisten angst ... was ist eine "normale" gpu-temperatur? ungefähr?
<axt> mojomojo_: pff, ich hab' keine gf gtx460m, um das konkret sagen zu können. was da bei min steht, wäre als normal wünschenswert.
<testdr> mojomojo_: die gibt es nicht, d.h. die Hersteller halten sich da bedeckt .. siehe bei Lüfter von Grakas, deren interne Lüftersteuerung ..
<axt> mojomojo_: es gibt zwar tabellen, aber trauen würde ich denen auch nicht wirklich.
<Respig_> k1l_, habe bei mir leider keinen Booteintrag, der ubuntu lautet und die HDD steht auch ganz oben
<testdr> mojomojo_: was zeigt denn Dein nvidia-settings an .. für die gpu .. und hat das auch thermal-settings .. 
<axt> mojomojo_: du hast ja noch win7 drauf. wie ist dort die gpu-temp? und du hast mir meine frage, ob der lüfter läuft, immer noch nicht beantwortet.
<mojomojo> nee win7 hab ich nicht mehr drauf
<mojomojo> ich hatte dort auch nie probleme mit der temperatur
<axt> mojomojo: *läuft der lüfter?*
<mojomojo> ja ich kann ihn hören 
<testdr> mojomojo: dann hast Du die Graka nicht lange genug betrieben -- ich hab schon etliche "verbrannt", bzw. musste die Lüfter austauschen .
<axt> testdr: bei ihm ist's ein NB, da wäre dann nichts mit wechseln...
<axt> testdr: http://www.asus.com/de/supportonly/G53SW/HelpDesk_Download/
<mojomojo> wobei wieviele lüfter sind eigentlich eingebaut ... kann man irgendwie einzeln nachsehen ob alle laufen?
<testdr> mojomojo: laut dem notebook-schaubild .. 2 Lüfter --- aber hast Du jetzt Linux drauf und den nvidia-Treiber, der die Graka kann?
<axt> mojomojo: in NBs ist es üblicherweise nur einer.
<axt> testdr: wo?
<mojomojo> ok wenn nur einer ist dann läuft er
<testdr> axt: das gamernotebook von toshiba hat 2 lüfter: http://www.asus.com/Notebooks_Ultrabooks/G53SW/
<mojomojo> hmm stimmt
<testdr> ansonsten stimmt das fast immer, dass da nur ein lüfter in den notebooks verbaut ist ...
<axt> testdr: ja, gut, gamer-nb. auf dem foto des asus' ist aber nicht erkennbar, wieviel lüfter das hat. das ist ein 15"er.
<axt> testdr: wenn, müßte man schon mal das innenleben sehen.
<testdr> mit den nvidia-settings unter linux gibt es die Anzeige der gpu-geschwindigkeit und man kann da auch die Taktrate sehen und manchmal modifizieren ..
<axt> testdr: üblicherweise 1 aktivlüfter und eine heatpipe.
<axt> mojomojo: dpkg -l nvidia* | grep ii
<axt> kleine kontrolle, ob du das gestern wirklich ausgeführt hast... ;)
<axt> mojomojo: über copy & paste im terminal.
<mojomojo> gibts hir auch ein normales terminal oder nur xterm und uxterm?
<testdr> xterm ist ein normales terminal, ... das ist das terminal .. seit ewigen Zeiten ..
<mojomojo> hmm und strg+v und rechtsklick kennt es nicht?
<axt> mojomojo: diesen minimalstkram nimmst du nicht.
<axt> mojomojo: das kann nicht mal c&p.
<axt> mojomojo: ctrl + alt + t
<axt> mojomojo: startet das gnome-terminal unter unity (unter lxde lxterminal).
<mojomojo> lxterminal konnte nicht ausgeführ werden .... :(
<testdr> c+p .. wie zu Unix-Zeiten: mit maus drüberfahren .. und woanders mit mittlerer Maustaste einfügen ...
<axt> hä?
<mojomojo> ähm lxtask
<k1l_> strg+c hat im terminal eine andere bedeutung. deswegen muss man zum kopieren strg+shift+c drücken
<mojomojo> ok immer was anderes
<axt> mojomojo: du fährst doch gerade unity. oder doch schon lxde?
<mojomojo> LXDE
<axt> mojomojo: dann ist das bei lxde-core nicht mit inst. worden. kein problem:
<axt> mojomojo: sudo apt-get install lxterminal
<testdr> mojomojo: Du wirst doch noch sehen können ob in den installierten paketen ein: nvidia-3xx und nvidia-common ist?    per: dpgk   -l  | grep nvidia
<testdr> mojomojo: und dann ist normalerweise auch das "nvidia-settings" paket installiert und das lässt sich aus dem Terminal einfach so start: nvidia-settings
<mojomojo> nvidia 340
<testdr> mojomojo: das nvidia-settings ist eine graphische Oberfläche mit der Anzeige zu der nvidia-Graka
<testdr> mojomojo: dann starte doch mal im Terminal das nvidia-settings
<axt> testdr: laß ihn erstmal lxterminal inst.
<mojomojo> nvidia server settings
<mojomojo> hab das terminal schon
<axt> na dann...
<axt> dpkg -l nvidia* | grep ii
<testdr> mojomojo: .. ja, das kann der Menüeintrag sein, ich bin immer zu faul das im menü zu suchen und tippe den Befehl/Programmnamen ein
<axt> testdr: geht meist sehr viel schneller. deswegen auch ctrl + alt + t die häufigste tastenkombi. ;)
<testdr> mojomojo: .. server settings, nennt sich das ding, weil es auch die x11-Einstellungen anzeigt .. einige
<mojomojo> ja es ist intalliert ... was genau soll ich suchen?
<axt> testdr: ich fahre in lubuntu enlightenment...und was da e17 so im menu wohin schiebt, ist da nicht so wirklich optimal. ;)
<testdr> mojomojo: du startest es und kontrollierst darin die Temperaturanzeige der GPU .... ist so ein richtig schickes graphisches Thermometer ..
<axt> mojomojo: dpkg -l nvidia* | grep ii
<axt> mojomojo: also nochmal nicht. 
<axt> mojomojo: welche nvidia-version?
<mojomojo> nvidia-340 
<testdr> sagte er schon oben: nvidia 340
<axt> nein. das reicht nicht und da steht es auch genauer.
<axt> 2. spalte: 340.24-0ubuntu1~xedgers14.04.1
<axt> also 340.24 sollte es sein. es gibt ja noch 340.17.
<mojomojo> http://pastebin.com/LUL7wfAX
<testdr> axt: muss nicht sein - ich fahre immer noch den nvidia-331 ... von vor etlichen Monaten ...
<mojomojo> 340.24
<axt> ich stelle solche fragen, um konkrete klare antwortzen, mit denen man arbeiten kann, zu erhalten.
<axt> testdr: kannst du ja gern, wenn du damit keine probleme hast. nvidia-331 hat aber seine probleme, die auch of genug thematisiert werden.
<axt> mojomojo: https://www.google.com/?hl=en#hl=en&q=g53sw+temperatures+gpu
<axt> also selten sind t-prob nicht wirklich.
<axt> bzw. scheint die gpu-temp schon recht hoch angesetzt zu sein. (bei asus nicht selten, leider, ich sage nur EeePC1201N mit atom 330 und ion 1).
<axt> erstmal break.
<axt> testdr: zitat aus einer forenanfrage für mojomojos NB: "I downloaded a GPU temp gadget and was shocked to see an idle temperature of 85 celsius".
<axt> testdr: wer viel (ab)fragt, geht viel fehl  :-D
<testdr> axt: er hat aber nicht gesagt was das für ein Programm war? Ich dachte diese nvidia-interna kann nur der proprietäre nvidia-treiber liefern ..?
<axt> testdr: http://forum.notebookreview.com/asus-gaming-notebook-forum/670131-asus-g53sw-very-high-gpu-temp.html
<axt> also nicht mal, welches OS. vermutl. win.
<axt> und dann noch zusätzl. OC, mannohmann.
<axt> schön wär's, man könnte die GPU underclocken. also für m. rel. einfach.
<Perzeus> Frage: Sollte man ab und zu den kernel erneuern
<Perzeus> ?
<Fuchs> Antwort: ja, wenn ein Update dazu kommt. 
<k1l_> man sollte die updates für den kernel einspielen, die ubuntu rausgibt, ja
<Fuchs> Gegenfrage: warum die Frage, respektive warum sollte mannicht? 
<Fuchs> (man stelle sich ein Leerzeichen vor) 
<Perzeus> das habe ich gerade gemacht habt versucht den 3.16
<Perzeus> drauf zu ziehen der hat nicht gefunzt
<axt> testdr: ich hab' ja schon geforce untertaktet (übertaktet prinzipiell nicht). firmware ausgelesen, werte geändert, geflasht. aber eine separate graka, bei einem NB wäre mir das zu heikel, sofern überhaupt machbar.
<k1l_> Perzeus: 3.16 ist auch in keiner ubuntu final drin.
<axt> Perzeus: 3.16? woher? welchen? wie?
<k1l_> Perzeus: 3.13 ist in 14.04. nutz den
<axt> Perzeus: wenn man das schon macht, dann nicht mainline, sondern den vollständigen ubuntu-kernel aus http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/.
<axt> Perzeus: du solltest aber schon wissen, warum.
<axt> wir haben vor 2...3 tagen hartnäckige temp.probleme mit dem zu dem zeitpunkt noch ziehbaren 3.15 gelöst (mit 3.13 keine chance).
<axt> Perzeus: _wenn_ du es machst, mußt du dich nat. um akt. selbst kümmern.
<axt> Perzeus: auch um mgl. inkompatibilitäten.
<axt> Perzeus: können beispielsweise bei bestimmten proprietären gpu-treibern auftreten.
<Perzeus> ok wie du meinst axt
<axt> du hast es schon versucht und es sind fehler aufgetreten?
<Perzeus> ja einige kleinere
<Perzeus> aber ich hab auch einige beim 3.13
<axt> E. darf gar nicht kommen.
<axt> üblicherweise kommt seit längerem ein warning bei linux-image-extras in zeile 441. install wiederholt und warning ist weg.
<axt> aber wie gesagt, E: darf keiner kommen.
<Perzeus> ok
<Perzeus> ich muss malschauen im log 
<axt> welche errors kommen denn? also schon beim ja dafür vorgesehenen 3.13.
<Perzeus> dmesg
<Perzeus> falsches fenster
<axt> ;)
<axt> paßwort bitte hier eingeben! :-D
<Perzeus> acpi und auf einen chache kann er nicht so zugreifen 
<axt> die genaue ausgabe wäre da hilfreicher.
<Perzeus> moment
<Perzeus> ich weiss
<axt> sudp apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<axt> df -h && df -i
<axt> dpkg -l linux-image-3* | grep ii
<axt> das ganze nat. pastebin.
<Perzeus> ich habe es gerade 
<Perzeus> in meiner dmesg  moment 
<Perzeus> ich kopiers
<Perzeus> in den raum paste.ubuntuusers.de
<Perzeus> ?
<Fuchs> der oder ein anderer, aber der geht 
<Perzeus> moment
<Perzeus> muss hier zwischen den fenstern springen 
<Perzeus> so habe es hochgeladen 
<axt> Perzeus: aha. ;)
<axt> Perzeus: link?
<Perzeus> das wird ja immer schlimmer mit den fenstern 
<Perzeus> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419322/
<axt> ...und da wird immer so viel von mutitasking, multithreading, multihastenichgesehn geredet.
<Perzeus> der prozessoren kann das  ich nur nicht
<Perzeus> der langsamste sitzt vor der tastertur
<axt> Perzeus: kommen während der install der kernels fehler?
<axt> Perzeus: ist das jetzt von 3.13 oder 3.16 oder beiden?
<Perzeus> axt das ist der standard kernel von 
<Perzeus> ubuntu der 3.13
<Perzeus> der als final freigegeben wurde 
<axt> Perzeus: kann man ja danach suchen (und es wird auch was gefunden). https://www.google.com/?hl=en#hl=en&q=acpi+error+dssp+namespace+lookup+failure+ae_not_found
<axt> Perzeus: letzterhältliches bios geflasht? 
<Perzeus> ja soweit ich weiss
<Perzeus> das ist ein uefi bios
<axt> Perzeus: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen bzgl. acpi getestet?
<axt> Perzeus: gibt's nicht. entweder es ist ein BIOS _oder_ ein UEFI. daß es oft - sogar im support, um kd. nicht zu verunsichern, generell bios genannt wird, hat damit nichts zu tun.
<axt> Perzeus: so oder so, aktuelles UEFI geflasht?
<Perzeus> ja
<Perzeus> uefi auf dem neusten stand
<axt> Perzeus: konkretes modell NB oder mainboard?
<Perzeus> ms7808
<Perzeus> B75MA-E33
<axt> Perzeus: MSIs blöde doppelbenennung seit ewigkeiten...
<axt> http://www.msi.com/product/mb/B75MAE31.html#hero-specification
<axt> ja, eben gefunden.
<axt> 33?
<Perzeus> moment ich glaub e33
<axt> wäre dann http://www.msi.com/product/mb/B75MAE33.html#hero-specification
<Perzeus> jo
<axt> also was nun, 33 oder 31?
<axt> bei e31 wäre es ami bios ;) 3.2 
<Perzeus> ohha 
<Perzeus> muss mal gucken gehen 
<axt> bei e33 ami bios 1.7.
<Perzeus> unter der bezeichung ms 7808 laufen ja 2 ich bin mir nicht 100 % sicher aber ich denke es ist das e33
<Perzeus> momenet bin mal draussen 
<Perzeus> gehe ins bios
<axt> ja, das hat mich bei msi schon vor knapp 15 j. gestört.
<Perzeus> please hold se line
<Perzeus> piep
<Perzeus> jo es ist das e33
<Perzeus> mit v1.7
<Perzeus> Ich habe das aktuelle bios drauf
<axt> in einem linuxquestions.org-thread dazu vor genau einem jahr steht nat. auch → akt. bios. hat der frager schon. thread steht dennoch auf solved. weil das eben so ist. ;)
<axt> nun, ich würde diverse kernel-optionen, acpi betreffend, durchgehen.
<axt> hast du denn probleme oder nur diese ausgaben?
<Perzeus> im Prinzip keine 
<Perzeus> aber er weigert sich bei bestimmten sachen irgendwas zu machen 
<axt> das übliche "acpi_osi=Linux" schon gesetzt?
<Perzeus> noe
<axt> was sind diese sachen und was geht nicht?
<axt> setz "acpi_osi=Linux" mal!
<Perzeus> irgendeinen cahce zugriff  muss die stelle suchen 
<Perzeus> moment 
<axt> gksudo gedit /etc/default
<axt> statt oder nach "quiet splash".
<axt> danach updaten: sudo update-grub
<axt> grub vergessen.
<axt> gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<axt> daran sieht man, ich tippe hier schnell hin. ;)
<Perzeus> fehlermeldung bei gksudo
<axt> ja, grub vergessen gehabt, korrektur weiter unten.
<axt> Perzeus: 14:13:38
<axt> Perzeus: quatsch, 14:14:37. ersmal käffchen. ;)
<Perzeus> so bin drin 
<axt> boris?
<Perzeus> ja ich bin drin 
<axt> "quiet splash" suchen und erweitern oder ersetzen.
<Perzeus> ;-) so einfach ist das
<axt> ersetzt du, also "quiet splash" 'raus, laufen die statusmeldungen durch (was eh viel geiler ist).
<axt> aktualisieren nicht vergessen.
<axt> sudo update-grub
<Perzeus> moment findet er nicht
<axt> was findet wer nicht?
<axt> die zeile beginnt mit "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT"
<Perzeus> quiet splash
<axt> dann hast du's vll. schon mal entfernt.
<Perzeus> am grub hab ich gar nix gemacht
<axt> die zeile muß dann lauten:
<axt> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="noplymouth acpi_osi=Linux"
<axt> noplymouth kannste weglassen.
<axt> oder eben setzen für die statusmeldlg.
<Perzeus> noe
<axt> was steht denn unter "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="?
<Perzeus> moment habe nur 2 haende lass mich mal suchen 
<axt> und jede hat 5 finger. ;)
<axt> 2 davon nimmste für ctrl + f zum suchen.
<axt> du wirrst das doch nicht wie ein buch lesen.
<Perzeus> geändert ist 
<Perzeus> sollich es riskieren es abzuspeichern ;-)
<Perzeus> so habe ich gemacht
<Perzeus> irgendwas hat in meinem grub rumgefingert *lol*
<Perzeus> aber nicht mein vi
<axt> vi? maso? ;)
<axt> also wohl doch drin gestanden. ;)
<axt> na, wenn du richtig geändert hast, update-grub durchgeführt hast, klar, reboot.
<Perzeus> quiet splash hat nichtt drin gestanden 
<axt> also dann in 2 h wieder, wenn du neu inst. hast. :-D
<Perzeus> ok mache jetzt reboot
<Perzeus> please hold se line
<Perzeus> ich habe hier noch alte kernel drauf
<Perzeus> moment ich reboote erstmal
<axt> alte kernel sind doch erstmal wurscht. reboot mit 3.13.
<axt> alles der reihe nach.
<Perzeus> so wieder da
<Perzeus> axt: er meckert irgendwas noch mit plymouth
<axt> ja, plymouth interessiert jetzt nicht.
<axt> kommen die acpi-geschichten noch?
<Perzeus> acpi ist er jetzt ruhig
<Perzeus> moiment muss mal wieder schauen in der ausgabe
<axt> na, siehste. schon gelöst. ;)
<Perzeus> ob ich nicht was uebersehen habe
<axt> aber schon witzig, wie manche das in den weiten des netztes "lösen". mit acpi=off, holzhammer. na, danke auch.
<Perzeus> haette ich auch gemacht
<axt> nee, das macht man, wenn absolut und überhaupt gar nichts anderes löst.
<Perzeus> ich verstehe das problem immer noch nicht ganz was er mit acpi hat 
<axt> oder zur fehlersuche.
<axt> die hersteller implementieren acpi meist inkorrekt und auf win ausgerichtet.
<axt> mit dieser option biegst du das mehr oder weniger gerade.
<Perzeus> so und da hakt es schon am bios ;-(
<axt> deswegen gibt's ja mehrere acpi-optionen, die ja auch im wiki-artikel stehen.
<axt> ja. ergo ist das erste das letzterhältliche bios.
<axt> da du's schon gehabt hast, ist es mit kernel-optionen weiter gegangen.
<Perzeus> jetzt habe ich noch ein paar kernel im verzeichnis 
<axt> plymouth-warnungen kommen bei mir auch, was mir aber egal ist, ich lasse den quark eh nicht anzeigen.
<Perzeus> soll ich die besser rauswerfen oder ist es schnurz
<axt> wie bootest du denn? werden die statusmeldungen angezeigt?
<axt> der plymouth-splasher kommt ja sicherlich nicht bei den meldungen.
<Perzeus> standard maessig ist der 3.13.30 drauf
<axt> nein, kommt das graf. ubuntu-logo?
<Perzeus> nein kommt nicht
<Perzeus> das ubuntu logo
<axt> welche native auflösung hat dein tft?
<Perzeus> oh
<Perzeus> da muss ich nachschauen 
<axt> pixel zählen...ich warte...
<axt> :-D
<Perzeus> wenn du solang warstetst 
<axt> welche gpu(s) sind verbaut?
<Perzeus> ist ein samsung s27 irgendwas
<Perzeus> moment
<axt> lspci -nnk | grep -i "VGA\|'Kern'\|3D\|Display" -A2
<Perzeus> nv GT  610 
<axt> für die gpus.
<axt> führe mal aus, ob nur die 1 verbaut ist!
<axt> nicht noch ein intel-igp.
<axt> dann würde hinter der 610 ein M stehen.
<axt> das arbeiten unter unity scheint doch etwas...langsam zu sein... ]:-)
<Perzeus> GF119
<axt> also _nur_ die?
<Perzeus> ja
<axt> kein NB, ein desktop-pc?
<Perzeus> nur die 
<Perzeus> ja
<Perzeus> die GT610
<axt> ich komme mir hier vor wie damals auf cb-funk in der nacht...2 machen ein qso...und unzählige hören mit. wobei man hier immerhin eine zahl hat. ;)
<axt> xrandr --prop
<axt> bringt die auflösung.
<Perzeus> rev a1
<axt> in der ersten zeile nach current.
<Perzeus> 1920*1080
<axt> zumindest, wenn du sie aktuell korrekt eingestellt hast.
<axt> 1080p ist keine VBE-auflösung. d.h., man kann diese nicht für das booten und die meldungen setzen, auch nicht, was wichtiger ist, für tty (die virtuellen konsolen).
<axt> du könntest zumindest mit 1366x768 für ein ungefähres seitenverhältnis 'rankommen. wenn du das willst.
<Perzeus> ich schaue des oefteren filme in hd
<axt> ja, 1080p ist doch ok, ich rede vom booten und tty.
<Perzeus> ok
<Perzeus> die maximale liegt bei 
<Perzeus> moment
<axt> scroll mal einer von den 160 leute zurück...worum geht's gleich noch? ;)
<axt> ich rede vom booten, da laufen die statusmeldungen durchj. richtig?
<Perzeus> 16384 x 16384
<axt> vergiß diese wert! quark.
<axt> die bootmeldungen werden aber nicht in korrekter oder wenigstens seitenverhältnisrichtiger auflösung angezeigt.
<testdr> das ist der Auflösung mit der maximalen X11-screen-große ... z.B. für virtuelle screens ..
<axt> viel zu grob und verzerrt. 
<axt> wenn dich das stört, kannst du es zumindest in die nähe des richtigen bringen.
<Perzeus> mein bildschirm hat aber 40*60cm 
<axt> physikalische maße int. nicht.
<axt> hochkant auch nicht. ;)
<Perzeus> da passt die schon ohne unangenhm zu sein  
<axt> oder hast du den tatsächlich gedreht?
<Perzeus> :-)
<axt> mich deucht, du verstehst noch nicht wirklich, worauf ich hinaus will.
<axt> na, wenn du gern pixel in ziegelsteingröße hast, dann laß es eben so! ;)
<Perzeus> die ziegelsteine sind etwas groesser
<Perzeus> lol
<axt> wo sind nun noch probleme?
<axt> 3.16 könntest du nun sicher auch inst., nur hast du den ja inst. wollen, um den acpi-fehlern zu begegnen.
<Perzeus> jetzt muss ich noch die restlichen fragmenete der kernels rauswerfen die ich nicht mehr benutze
<Perzeus> aber as machen wir morgen 
<axt> dpkg -l linux-image-3 | grep ii
<Perzeus> ;-)
<axt> zeigt dir inst. kernels.
<Perzeus> das ist mir zu aufregend
<axt> what?
<axt> das geht bei mir straight.
<axt> zack zack. :-P
<Perzeus> nix zeigt er an 
<Perzeus> beim grub update
<axt> was für'n grub-update?
<Perzeus> hat er mir jedoch noch andere versionen gezeigt oder war das eine history
<axt> bei "sudo update-grub"?
<axt> fehlt ein jokerzeichen...
<axt> dpkg -l linux-image-3* | grep ii
<Perzeus> nach der grub neu eingelesen wurde
<Perzeus> ja genau das 
<axt> wenn da nun mehr als 2 oder 3 kernels gelistet werden, kannst du die älteren deinstallieren:
<axt> dpkg -l 'linux-*' | sed '/^ii/!d;/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\(.*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/d;s/^[^ ]* [^ ]* \([^ ]*\).*/\1/;/[0-9]/!d' | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge
<Perzeus> ok danke
<Perzeus> und nun werden 800 mb frei 
<axt> ich kenne leute, die würden eher eine zusätzl. platte reinsetzen, als mal alten kram zu löschen. ;)
<Perzeus> so fertig
<axt> es sollte aber nicht der laufende kernel deinst. werden, falls du noch 3 neuere drauf hast, die allesamt nicht fkt. :-D
<axt> uname -a
<axt> du hast ein ssd, nehme ich an.
<Perzeus> 3.13.0-30 ist der aktuellste 
<axt> -32 in proposed, aber das ist pöhse.
<Perzeus> was ist pöhse
<Perzeus> magst du denn nicht?
<Perzeus> so alles wieder sauber
<Perzeus> :-)
<axt> proposed soll man nicht für produktivsysteme einsetzen.
<axt> logisch habe ich -32 inst. ;)
<axt> ich fahre aber eh keine 3.13.
<Perzeus> na ja
<axt> also ich habe sie gefahren...unter saucy.
<Perzeus> und seitdem  ist er dir nicht mehr performant genug
<axt> ich fahre generell den neuesten kernel.
<axt> seit jahren.
<Perzeus> der 3.16 hat einige vorteile 
<axt> nat. habe ich als fallback, sollte es probleme geben, den eigentlich dafür gedachten trotzdem inst.
<Perzeus> aber ob sich der aerger bis ich den drauf habe das lohnt
<dadrc> Für Normalnutzer sind die Performanceunterschiede zwischen Kernelversionen komplett irrelevant.
<axt> 3.15 schon.
<Perzeus> das weiss man erst hinterher lol
<axt> dadrc: es gibt keine "normalnutzer".
<dadrc> axt, klar gibt es die. Rechner an, Facebook, Office, Musik, mal ein Filmchen.
<axt> Perzeus: welcher ärger? welcher aufwand? alles easy.
<dadrc> Und da ist es sowas von total egal, ob man 3.13, 3.10 oder 3.12367873 fährt.
<Perzeus> jeder neuer support im kernel kann aerger machen 
<Perzeus> error meldungen 
<axt> dadrc: ganz sicher nicht. jeder hält etwas anderes für normal. und wenn du meinst, änderungen seien irrelevant, hast du dich schlicht nicht damit befaßt.
<dadrc> Ist ok.
<axt> Perzeus: ich hab' das schon mal gefragt, welche errors?
<axt> bei der installation an sich?
 * jokrebel_ sucht das Support-Relevante in dieser Diskussion.
<axt> Perzeus: befehlszeilen im query.
<stevieh> /etc/cron.daily/logrotate: gzip: stdin: file size changed while zipping 
<stevieh> wie bekomm ich denn das weg? ;-)
<testdr> stevieh: ändere die Datei nicht beim "zippen" ...
<stevieh> ach?
<stevieh>  [/loriot]
<dadrc> stevieh, rauskriegen, welches Log das verursacht und dann das logrotate-Skript dafür anpassen. entweder compress rausnehmen (hilft immer) oder in delaycompress ändern (hilft manchmal)
<testdr> stevieh: also ... vor langer Zeit hab ich so was auch mal produziert ... wenn bei den Servern die log-Files zu groß wurden, so dass der interne puffer nicht reicht, damit beim logrotate wirklich nicht so lange geschrieben wurde ... aber ich nehme an, bei dir läuft was und produziert .. jede Menge Meldungen ..
<stevieh> ok, da guck ich mal nach
<stevieh> jo, da versucht irgendein Bot ständig root ssh logins zu machen. pöser pursche
<testdr> welche ip?
<stevieh> 181.43.67.196, 116.10.191.167,200.166.195.52
<stevieh> sind wohl ganze horden...
<koegs> danke für die erinnerung den honeypot wieder anzuschmeissen :)
<testdr> na ja ... aus Brasilien (sind wohl noch wg. WM wüten), sowie aus Chile und China ..
<testdr> China .. ist doch angeblich normal ..
<stevieh> der chines ist bes
<dadrc> stevieh, fail2ban beseitigt sowas recht zuverlässig, wenn es nur stumpfe Loginversuche sind
<stevieh> wenn ich root login verbiete, wird das dann trotzdem noch in auth.log geloggt?
<dadrc> Denke schon.
<stevieh> yep
<testdr> stevieh: ich würde den sshd auf einem anderen port laufen lassen .. nicht dem default 22
<stevieh> jo, aber da bin ich zu faul für
<dadrc> Security by obscurity? Weiß ja nicht.
<stevieh> genau, das denk ich auch, ist nur augenwischerei
<koegs> dann lieber fail2ban
<dadrc> jup
<testdr> dadrc: nein -- aber die Horden klappern gezielt die default ports ab ... und das muss nicht sein --- ich hab auch nicht immer sshd laufen .. -- wenn es aber ein Server ist, dann sieht das sowieso anders aus ... dann muss er mit solchem oder ähnlichem traffic leben ..
<dadrc> Mich stört halt, dass sowas ein falsches Gefühl von Sicherheit vermittelt
<dadrc> Ich mein, es ist eine Sache von ein paar Sekunden, rauszukriegen, auf welchem Port der sshd läuft.
<testdr> dadrc: nein - das ist keine Sicherheit, das hab ich auch nicht behauptet ..
<dadrc> Gut, dann sind wir ja einer Meinung :)
<stevieh> ok, fail2ban ist installiert... und nu?
<testdr> stevieh:  ... upps... hoffentlich schließt Du Dich dann nicht selbst aus .. 
<stevieh> ach, dann fahr ich heim und trete dran ;-)
<stevieh> ist ja nur mein WaKüSe
<dadrc> stevieh, in /etc/fail2ban/ die conf entsprechend anpassen
<stevieh> dadrc: och nö, muss ich die jetzt noch lesen? In der ersten Zeile stand "normaly you do not need to change this" :-)
<dadrc> Weiß gerade nicht, was in den Standardeinstellungen an Jails (also überwachten Services) aktiv ist
<stevieh> Jail 'ssh' started ... immerhin ;-)
<dadrc> Ist doch schon mal ein Anfang
<dadrc> Ansonsten, der Artikel hier ist ein schöner Einstieg: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-use-fail2ban-on-ubuntu-14-04
<stevieh> dachte ich mir ja eigentlich schon, dass der iptables für braucht, dann wird das aber doch eher ein Abendprojekt
<stevieh> wo ich doch heute mal ganz ambitioniert im Büro bin
<testdr> stevieh: iptables .. ist doch installiert ... und nur kein firewall aktiviert .. und fail2ban .. macht da seinen eigenen auf ..
<stevieh> testdr: ja, sieht ja gut aus, dann lass ich das mal so ;-)
<dadrc> Wobei ja ein paar grundliegende iptables-Regeln garnicht schlecht sind
<stevieh> das ding hängt doch eh hinterm ruther
<testdr> stevieh: dann hoffe ich mal, du hast nur für den ssh-port ein Loch durch den router gebohrt .. nicht dass jemand Deinen cups-Server kapert ... und druckt .. und druck t..
<stevieh> testdr: yep
<Perzeus> tschuess
<Perzeus> asta lavista
<Perzeus> winke winke
<PhrozenByte> hallo zusammen, hat sich schon mal jemand mit dem routing von OpenVPN auseinandergesetzt?
<PhrozenByte> hab ein etwas merkwürdiges problem... habe zwei netzwerke per routing miteinander verbunden, clients aus beiden netzwerken können sich gegenseitig erreichen, openvpn-client und openvpn-server sich gegenseitig ebenso.
<PhrozenByte> paradoxerweise können openvpn-client und openvpn-server keine clients aus dem jeweils anderen netzwerk erreichen... hat einer ne idee wo ich anfangen könnte?
<dadrc> PhrozenByte, ich weiß, dass Strongswan dafür extra eine Option hat, nennt sich "left side hostacess"
<dadrc> Könntest mal gucken, ob es das für OpenVPN auch gibt
<PhrozenByte> dadrc ich googel mal, danke
<koegs> PhrozenByte: evtl. hilft client-to-client
<koegs> ansonsten routing und gateway checken
<PhrozenByte> dadrc: da scheint es eher um iptables-regeln in der FORWARD-chain zu gehen. nachdem die openvpn-rechner alles auf ACCEPT stehen haben, dürfte das kein problem sein
<dadrc> und wenn das auch nicht hilft: happy wiresharking
<PhrozenByte> koegs: client-to-client ist aktiv, ich probier aber mal was passiert wenn ichs ausschalte. das paradoxe ist ja, dass nur die geräte, auf denen openvpn selbst läuft, probleme mit dem routing haben. ich hab aber ehrlich gesagt keine idee wo ich mit dem debugging anfangen könnte
<PhrozenByte> was ich mal gemacht hatte ist verbose hochzudrehen, da sah es dann so aus, als würden die pakete durch den tunnel übertragen werden
<PhrozenByte> angenommen der openvpn-client möchte einen client im netz vom openvpn-server pingen: dann gehen die pakete wohl durch den tunnel, der openvpn-server scheint aber nichts damit anzufangen. sobald aber nicht der openvpn-client sondern ein client hinter ihm sendet, funktioniert alles wunderbar
<PhrozenByte> koegs: client-to-client hat keine veränderung gebracht
<dadrc> PhrozenByte, hast du mal die Leute in #openvpn gefragt? Die wissen da wahrscheinlich besser Bescheid
<PhrozenByte> dadrc: sowas gibts? oh, ja, das macht sinn. dann wende ich mich mal dahin, thx
<imox> bekks also dann die Frage nach hier verlegt ;)
<imox> zerwas: dann besser hier weiter oder?
<zerwas> imox: wie heißt der card reader denn? Von Manhattan?
<imox> leider keine ahnung steht nischt drauf
<imox> hab auch sonst keine unterlagen nishct
<zerwas> wie sieht er denn aus? so ungefähr? https://s3.amazonaws.com/assets.mhint/product_images/172844/172844pro.jpg
<zerwas> oder eher so? https://s3.amazonaws.com/assets.mhint/product_images/460255/460255pro.jpg
<imox> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Magnetkarten-Leser-und-Schreiber-magnetic-card-writer-/161272523016?pt=DE_Computer_Sonstige&hash=item258c976908
<imox> ja der zweite ist ein magnetkartenleser
<zerwas> imox: kann dir leider nicht helfen, habe keine Erfahrung mit solchen Readern. Wenn es auf der Konsole auf Ubuntu klappt scheint ja treibermäßig alles in Ordnung zu sein.
<imox> ja aber aufn desktop nicht
<imox> irgendwas läuft da schief
<passt> Ich habe autofs zum automatischen Mounten von USB-Laufwerken eingerichtet. Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich prüfen kann ob ein bestimmtes USB-Laufwerk angeschlossen und gemountet ist?
<testdr> passt: mount ... bzw. man mount für die Info
<passt> Nein, das klappt nicht, dh. ein von autofs gemountetes Laufwerk wird damit nicht angezeigt.
<testdr> passt: und diverse grafische Datei/Device/Diskmanager markieren das auch .. 
<passt> ich benötige was für di ebash
<testdr> passt: wie, geht nicht, wenn Du da "mount" eintippst? Die Anzeige .. die Liste was gemountet ist?
<imox> wie kann ich die grafikeinstellunge von einer user profil löschen? 
<passt> mount zeigt nicht das durch autofs gemountete USB-Laufwerk
<passt> Es ist aber definitv vorhanden und gemountet.
<testdr> passt: wenn ich einen usb-stick einstecke ... und der wird automatisch gemounted ... dann taucht der bei mir auf ..
<Guede> hi, ich versuche gerade 14.04 über wubi zu installieren, bekomm aber nach der installation also windows,reboot,installation,reboot,fehlermeldung meldungen, dass / Fehler hätte, ich hatte die erzeugte datei auf 30GB gesetzt und probier es jetzt nochmal mit 12 gb nachdem es jetzt schon 2 mal nicht geklappt hatte, beim 12 versuch hab ich mit --32bit 32 bit-bit-Version erzwungen, hat sonst...
<Guede> ...jemand ideen, was schief laufen könnte?
<testdr> passt: unter welchem device taucht denn der usb-stick auf, bei dir..
<passt> Misverständnis, ich meine das Tool 'autofs', mit dem ich ohne Windowumgebung wie unity etc, bekannte USB-Laufwerke automatisch mounten kann.
<testdr> passt: was zeigt Dir denn ein :   df   an? Auch nix?
<passt> df zeigt mir das mit autofs eingebundene Laufwerk auch nicht an.
<testdr> passt: Du hast mir noch nicht gesagt unter welchem devicenamen, dass Ding im System benutzt wird? sdc .. sde ..?
<passt> /dev/sde1, ich binde es aber über die UUID ein.
<testdr> passt: dann mach ein: ls /dev/sd*
<jokrebel_> passt: Aber es ist definitv eingebunden und benutzbar? Was ist das für ein Ubuntu? Bitte mal ein "lsb_release -a" und ein "uname -a" noPasten.
<testdr> passt: fast alle partitionen werden bei mir über die uuid eingebunden ..
<passt> ja, es ist eingebunden, ich habe dazu http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/autofs
<passt> verwendet.
<passt> jokrebel_: autofs ist jetzt kein Geheimnis. Ich suche
<passt> Ich suche nur die Möglichkeit abzufragen, wann ein bestimmtes USB-Laufwerk angesteckt ist und wann nicht?
<jokrebel_> passt: Was ist mit meiner 2ten Frage?
<passt> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419332/
<passt> aktuelles ubuntu 14.04
<testdr> passt: was USB betrifft, das sollte sich per "lsusb" anzeigen lassen ... also auch ob da ein bestimmter Stick ist ..
<jokrebel_> passt: Das kanns nicht sein? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/autofs#Mountpunkte-sind-nicht-sichtbar
<jokrebel_> passt: Oder auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/autofs#Sonderzeichen
<imox> hmmm ich hab ein smb laufwerk was ich mit der fstab automatisch mounte. ich mit der berechtigung der gruppe users. mein ziel ist es, dass alle user zugriff draufh haben also vollen zugriff lesen schreiben etc. 
<imox> aber irgendwie funktioniert das nicht ganz lesen geht immer schreiben gibts manchmal probleme weiß jemand was das sein könnte?
<imox> berechtigung ist auch drwxrwxr-t 
<imox> und halt gruppe users und einem hauptuser 
<imox> gibt ja kein benutzer users
<passt> jokrebel_:  ich habe meine Frage falsch formuliert. Autofs funktioniert genau so wie es soll.
<passt> Ich möchte prüfen ob ein USB-Laufwerk am PC eingesteckt ist, dass durch autofs eingebunden werden soll. 
<BlackMage> wie kann man unter KDE alle Fenster auf einmal schließen?
<passt> 'mount |grep Mountpunkt' funktioniert ja anscheinend nicht. 
<jokrebel_> BlackMage: Shutdown -h now *duck*
<BlackMage> jokrebel_: denkst du ich bin blöd?
<imox> man eh hier hat jemand nen ordner erstellt .sachen da sind ordner von 0 -9 drin in jedem ordenr wieder 0-9 das sieht so aus als ob das so unendlich weitergeht. 
<imox> ich kann den nicht mal löschen 
<imox> also mit rm -rf klappts nicht jemand ne idee wie ich den rutner bekommen xD
<jokrebel_> BlackMage: Nein; dann hätt ich das *duck* unterschlagen ;-)
<jokrebel_> BlackMage: Alle minimieren? Oder wirklich beenden?
<BlackMage> jokrebel_: beenden
<jokrebel_> BlackMage: Alt+F4 mehrfach anwenden bis nichts mehr offen ist?
<imox> wie kann ich ordner löschen :-P 
<imox> hab grad rausgefunden das mein kleiner bruder mit java irgend nen schrott programmiet hat und anscheindn unendlich viel rekusiv ordner erstellt hat xD
<imox> ich bekomm die nicht mehr gelöscht
<imox> oder es dauert hier unendlich lange
<imox> xD
<bekks> Dann warte :)
<jokrebel_> !enter > imox 
<BlackMage> jokrebel_: ich meine alle, auch die die nicht offen sind
<imox> jokrebel_: stimmt sorry ;) bemühe mich wieder
<jokrebel_> BlackMage: Keine Ahnung warum man das will und ob das die passende Antwort ist http://askubuntu.com/questions/166279/how-can-i-close-all-opening-windows-with-a-script
<imox> bekks: meinst du das löscht sich. weil da passiert seit nichts da dauert jetzt schon 15 min
<bekks> Wieviele Ordner sind es denn in Summe?
<imox> keine ahnung
<imox> kann nicht mal ein du -sh drauf machen 
<bekks> Dann mach ein find . -type d | wc -l
<bekks> du -sh hilft Dir genau gar nicht.
<imox> mit find . -type d | wc -l passiert auch nichts dauert denke ich auch jahre
<bekks> Dann warte... :)
<imox> ich will jetzt aber keine 2-3 tage warten ;( gehts nicht irgendwie anders?
<imox> verschieben geht aber sofort
<jokrebel_> imox: Zwischen 15 Minuten und 2-3 Tage liegen Welten...
<imox> jokrebel_: ich meinte nach 15 min hab ich das rm -rf abgebrochen weils mir zu lange gedauert hat.
<bekks> Und wie lange lief das "find . -type d | wc -l"?
<imox> grad eben abgebrochen 
<imox> nach ca 7-8 min
<imox> verschieben geht aber sofort
<BlackMage> wie kann ich den Standard Fenstermanager abfragen und ändern?
<bekks> imox: Lass es doch mal laufen. Und verschieben ist egal.
<imox> bekks: ok dann lass ichs über nacht laufen und schaue morgen nach der arbeit xD
<jokrebel_> imox: Man hätte da vielleicht besser überprüft ob sich was tut als es abzubrechen, weil man der Meinung ist, das dürfe nur X Sekunden dauern.
<imox> hmmm hab den ordner mal nach /tmp verschoben jetzt bootet der nicht mehr bzw dauert ewig. wird beim booten gelöscht wa ;) ?
<imox> jokrebel_: alos wennn ichs mit tar packe seh ich wie die ganzen ordner durchlaufen ;)
<bekks> imox: Und dann dauert der Reboot "Jahre".
<bekks> Ich sagte bereits, dass Verschieben nichts bringt.
<imox> ja schon klar
<bekks> Offensichtlich nicht.
<jokrebel_> imox: Wenn ich was mit dd kopiere seh ich erstmal auch keinen Fortschritt bis es fertig ist. 
<BlackMage> meine Frage hat sich schon erledigt
<jokrebel_> BlackMage: Dann klär uns doch auf wie Du es gelöst hast. Könnte auch für die "Nachwelt" interessant sein, da ja hier gelogged wird.
<testdr> BlackMage: wenn Du den beim Loginmanager vorgeschlagene meinst, der steht in einer Konfig-Datei in /etc/... meist mit dem Namen des Loginmanagers ...z.B. /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<BlackMage> cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<BlackMage> moment mal, das ist ja nur der Loginmanager
<BlackMage> ich mach mal für heute Schluss
<BlackMage> morgen ist ja auch noch ein Tag...
<imox> ich hab nen cups server auf nem suse da sind die drucker frei gegeben aber die werdne von dem cups in ububtu nicht angezeigt. aber von anderen cups servern die unter ubuntu laufen funktioniert das problemlos. jemand eine idee woran das leigen kann?
<nasenbaer73> nabend
<nasenbaer73> mal ne frage, ich hab eine nfs freigabe am ubuntu pc, XBMC zieht sich die dateien von ubuntu, wenn der ubuntu rechner im standby ist, wird dieser von XBMC hochgefahren, jedoch, geht der pc beim abspielen wieder in den standby, ist das ein problem von ubuntu, oder vom XBMC ? standby möchte ich am computer nicht ausschalten...
<bekks> nasenbaer73: Das Problem ist, dass der Rechner in den Standby geht.
<bekks> nasenbaer73: Das musst du zwangsweise abschalten, sonst lässt sich das Problem nicht lösen.
<imox> kann mir jemand label printer für ubuntu empfehlen? wir haben Dymo400 oder Dymo450 aber der Treiber hat mit ubuntu nen Problem. 
<stevieh> was ist mit dem brother p-touch? Die sind halt alle handgestrickt...
<Rochvellon> nasenbaer73: vllt. kann dir auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skripte/AutoSuspend weiterhelfen
#ubuntu-de 2014-07-15
<dadrc> zerwas, weiß nicht wo der MFC hin ist, aber müsste ein DCP7055 gewesen sein
<dadrc> ups.
<blobbb> Hallo, ich möchte auf einen ubuntu14.04 pc teamviewer installieren. Leider kommen viele Abhängigkeitsprobleme. http://pastebin.com/DRVhfnN5 Ich habe die 32 und 64 bit Version schon versucht. Wie kann ich das lösen?
<blobbb> Das ubuntu wurde gestern frisch installiert
<dadrc> blobbb, beide versionen wieder runter, die passende installieren, dann `sudo apt-get install -f`
<dadrc> das installiert automatisch die fehlenden abhängigkeiten, das kann dpkg nicht 
<zerwas> Meist löst sogar sudo apt-get install -f allein das Problem und entfernt das Paket
<blobbb> was heist "wieder runter"? dpkg hat doch die installation immer abgebrochen oder nicht?
<dadrc> nein
<blobbb> ah ich sehs grad, das apt-get hat in der tat geholfen
<blobbb> danke vielmals
<dadrc> gerne :)
<LupusE> moin moin
<foofoobar> Hi zusammen. k1l, wir hatten vor einiger Zeit gesprochen mit meinem Dell XPS 13 und den WLAN Problemen (sporadische Verbindungsabbrüche). Ich habe mir vor einigen Wochen die WLAN Karte von Dell austauschen lassen zu einer Intel Advanced-N 6235.
<foofoobar> Ich habe auch hier ab und zu Verbindungsabbrüche, was kann ich hier noch machen?
<foofoobar> So ungefähr jede Stunde habe ich eine neue Verbindung
<dadrc> Liegt's eventuell am WLAN?
<foofoobar> dadrc, hab das Problem leider in verschiedenen Netzen..
<foofoobar> Bin derzeit in einem Telekom Hotspot.
<k1l> trennen die nicht eh jede stunde einmal?
<k1l> guck dir halt mal nach einem reconnect dmesg an, was dort gemeldet wrid
<foofoobar> k1l, so sieht das bei mir aus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7797954/
<schoenemann> Hi, ich möchte auf einem Lenovo T440p (Ubuntu 12.04) beide Grafikkarten (Nvidia und Intel) zum Laufen bekommen. "lspci" listet beide "xrandr --listproviders" listet nur die Intel-Karte.
<schoenemann> ich bin für Hinweise, warum das die Nvidia Grafikkarte von X nicht als Provider erkannt wird sehr dankbar
<hckjck> leute, was ist nur los mit eclipse unter ubuntu??? egal welche eclipse version ich installiere nichts geht
<dadrc> schoenemann, was sagt `prime-select query`?
<dadrc> hckjck, die Eclipse-Pakete sind eher nicht so gut. Von deren Homepage runterladen, entpacken, benutzen ist meistens die bessere Wahl
<schoenemann> dadrc: das prime-select kommt mit den orginalen Nvidia Treibern (wenn ich das richtig sehe), ich verwende allerdings die offenen (nouveau)
<hckjck> die idee hatte ich auch schon, hab schon fast alle versionen durchprobiert, überall gibts irgend einen anderen fehler der das ding zum absturz pring. egal ob openjdk oder oracle
<dadrc> schoenemann, wüsste nicht, dass das mit dem opensource-treiber geht
<dadrc> sowohl bumblebee als auch prime brauchen die binärdinger
<schoenemann> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hybrid-Grafikkarten/Prime?redirect=no
<dadrc> hmhm. stimmt.
<schoenemann> und soweit ich mich jetzt durch so viele Seiten geklickt habe, scheint der Support mit den freien Treibern sogar besser zu sein
<schoenemann> bzw. man muss nicht so viele Abstriche machen in der Verwendung
<dadrc> schoenemann, hast du den neusten LTS-Stack installiert?
<dadrc> Also, die Pakete hier: linux-generic-lts-saucy-eol-upgrade linux-generic-lts-saucy xserver-xorg-lts-saucy libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-saucy?
<bekks> Das ist nicht der aktuelle LTS enablement stack.
<bekks> Der aktuelle ist *-trusty :)
<dadrc> stimmt, oder den
<dadrc> Also, den da oder die Teile mit -trusty? :)
<bekks> Der saucy stack ist am 8.7. aus dem Support gelaufen.
<schoenemann> um was genau handelt es sich bei den Paketen? bedeutet das, ich muss ein Upgrade machen _
<dadrc> Uh, bin ich 7 Tage zu spät :P
<bekks> schoenemann: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack - und ersetz dann einfach "saucy" durch "trusty".
<dadrc> schoenemann, das ist ein neuerer Kernel und ein neueres Xorg, was bei 12.04 für die Nutzung von Prime nötig ist
<dadrc> Dein System bleibt aber weiterhin ein 12.04
<dadrc> Also, es ist kein Upgrade auf 14.04 oder so
<schoenemann> okay, danke. werde das mal installieren und mich dann nochmal melden
<schoenemann> mir ist gerade aufgefallen, der Stack für Saucy ist schon installiert
<schoenemann> X11 hat ja nochmal eigene Grafiktreiber, wie finde ich denn raus, welcher gerade von X verwendet wird?
<stevieh> /var/log/Xorg.0.log anschauen
<bekks> schoenemann: Der Stack für Saucy ist seit dem 8.7. nicht mehr supported. Bitte installier den trusty stack.
<schoenemann> ich finde de trusty nicht
<bekks> apt-get install ...
<schoenemann> bekks: in welchem Repo befinden sich denn diese Pakete?
<bekks> In den "normalen" Ubuntu repos.
<bekks> 0715 134431 < bekks> schoenemann: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack - und ersetz dann einfach "saucy" durch "trusty".
<schoenemann> bekks: ich nehme nicht an dass die pakete sich in Multiverse befinden
<schoenemann> bekks: gibt es die denn für 64bit ?
<bekks> Sie befinden sich in precise-update und selbstverständlich gibt es sie in 64bit.
<schoenemann> bekks: entschuldige mein Fragen, aber da es sich hierbei um einen Firmen-Rechner handelt, habe ich dummerweise nicht mehr alle orginal-Repos eingetragen (aus rechtlichen Gründen)
<schoenemann> bekks: wo finde ich denn die URL zu dem precise-update repo?
<schoenemann> ah, okay
<schoenemann> bekks: ich glaube ich hab sie "wiedergefunden"
<bekks> In den Original-Repos (nach der Installation) steckt nur freie Software. Was sind denn da "rechtliche Gründe"?
<testdr> . staats..rechtliche.. ?
<schoenemann> (firmen-policies)
<bekks> schoenemann: Die Firmenpolicy verbietet also die Nutzung von Opensource. OK.
<testdr> soll es geben ... wer linux nutzt .. ist terrorverdächtig .. 
<schoenemann> bekks: ganz so einfach ist es nicht
<schoenemann> testdr: :-D
<stevieh> "bei uns dated sich keine Software von selbst up" .
<bekks> Wobei es reichen würde, die Updates abzuschalten :)
<testdr> schoenemann: wenn es "nicht einfach ist" .. wie schaffst Du es dann bei der Installation das alles auseinander zu halten? Da muss es doch eine einfach zu schreibende Vorgehensweise geben?
<stevieh> bekks: dafür isses ja der harte weg ;-)
<bekks> testdr: Och, dass ich keine Antwort auf meine Frage nach den Gründen bekomme, ist mir mittlerweile klar ;)
<bekks> stevieh: :P
<schoenemann> testdr: ich bin sozusagen das Versuchskaninchen, an einem neuen Rechner. Besondere Regeln ;-)
<testdr> ach so .. da wurde einer in den "clean-room" gesteckt .. mit seperatem i-net-anschluss (natürlich breitband) . .und dann ...?? Aber welche Einschränkungen sollte es dann geben?
<stevieh> schoenemann: und ihr habt alle so eklige rechner? Alternativ: bau das ganze erst ordentlich mit nem normalen rechner und merk dir dann, was passiert war.
<schoenemann> *argh* ... das Update hat natürlich nicht funktioniert
<schoenemann> denn was will man schon erwarten von einem lenovo Laptop. Booten tut er nicht mehr, denn es treten durch Verwendung der trusty updates die hier beschriebenen Fehler auf: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/246834
<schoenemann> (FYI)
<dadrc> Ist der ältere Kernel noch da?
<schoenemann> ich bin momentan dabei noch ein backup von ein paar daten zu machen
<schoenemann> werde dann die Wiederherstellung in Angriff nehmen ;-)
<schoenemann> gibt es eine Möglichkeit, alle trusty Pakete zu entfernen? Oder ein Downgrade der pakete durchzuführen (inklusive der Abhängigkeiten)?
<dadrc> Solltest eigentlich einfach die Saucy-Variante der Pakete wieder installieren können
<schoenemann> da muss ich jetzt jedes paket einzeln angeben, denn apt kann die Abhängigkeiten nicht automatisch downgraden
#ubuntu-de 2014-07-16
<LupusE_> g'morgen
<blobbb> Hallo, ich habe ein Verzeichnis A in diesem sind viele Verzeichnes B (Ba/Bb/Bc). Von diesen wiederum ist in jedem ein pics Verzeichnis mit vielen Fotos enthalten. Ich möchte nun, dass alle Fotos in das jeweilige darüberliegende Verzeichnis verschoben werden (Ba/Bb/Bc). Kann man da irgendwie das mv rekursiv anwenden, so dass es durch alle Verzeichnisse wandert, welche in A liegen?
<Letothe2nd> blobbb: find, mit -exec dann mv
<Letothe2nd> ich müsste die manuals jetzt selbst nachlesen, aber buzzword dürfte noch maxdepth oder so sein
<bekks> blobbb: Heissen die "pics Verzeichnisse" immer gleich?
<geser> blobbb: ist die Struktur A/Ba/pics, A/Bb/pics, A/Bc/pics, usw.?
<geser> oder A/Ba/Bb/Bc/pics?
<blobbb> geser: ja die struktur ist  A/Ba/pics, A/Bb/pics, A/Bc/pics
<blobbb> nun sollten alle  A/Bb/pics/*.jpg nach A/Bb/*.jpg
<blobbb> und das natürlich über alle B* Verzeichnisse
<bekks> Das sind dann zwei for-statements ineinander.
<Letothe2nd> jo
<geser> bekks: wieso? for über alle B-Verzeichnisse und dann ein mv $B/pics/* $B
<geser> blobbb: ungetestet: for d in $(find A -mindepth 1 -maxdepth 1 -type d); do echo mv "$d/pics/*" "$d"; echo rmdir "$d/pics"; done
<geser> wenn es das tut, was du möchtest, kannst du die beiden echo rausnehmen
<dadrc> Falls du zsh benutzt, dürfte das auch mit zmv gehen.
<ttyUSB3> Hi, hab eine große beschädigte (bad CRC) ZIP-Datei und langsame Internetverbindung. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit nur den beschädigten Teil anstatt die gesamte Datei erneut runterzuladen?
<testdr> ttyUSB3: nein ..
<ttyUSB3> Per SSH-Server runterladen, Blöcke/Prüfsummen zwischen Client/Server vergleichen und mit dd den Block runterladen?
<ttyUSB3> Dachte da gibt es noch eine einfachere Möglichkeit. Oder fertiges Script dafür.
<testdr> ttyUSB3: natürlich kannst Du hoffen, dass der Fehler am Anfang ist und dann lädst Du einfach nochmal herunter und brichst ab .. und prüfst ob mit dem Anfang vielleicht der Fehler nicht auftritt ... aber es gibt keinen Hinweis wo der Fehler liegt ..
<testdr> ttyUSB3: dazu machst Du den Denkfehler, dass der Fehler in der Übertragung aufgetreten ist ... woher willst Du das wissen? Kann auch beim Server ein Lesefehler sein ..
<testdr> ttyUSB3: Lesefehler in der Übertragung werden normalerweise immer vom Internet-protokoll korrigiert, d.h. defekt Daten werden erneut angefordert ..
<ttyUSB3> testdr: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transmission_Control_Protocol#TCP-Pr.C3.BCfsumme_und_TCP-Pseudo-Header
<ttyUSB3> "anfällig für nicht erkennbare Fehler."
<Letothe2nd> deswegen nimmt man bei grossen sachen rsync oder so.
<ttyUSB3> Letothe2nd: Danke. Werde mal nachlesen wie rsync funktioniert.
<Twiblex> Hi liebe Ubuntu Community. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die DNS-Server anfragen zu verschlüsseln, so wie bei Windows mit DNSCrypt?
<zerwas> Twiblex: dnscrypt gibt es auch für linux, siehe http://dnscrypt.org/
<Twiblex> zerwas: Danke, das wusste ich nicht.
<ttyUSB3> Letothe2nd: Vielen Dank. Hat funktioniert. rsync hatte nur 2 Minuten gebraucht (weniger als das entpacken). :-)
<Letothe2nd> ttyUSB3: na dann :)
<FUZxxl> Hallo!
<subz3r0> Hall0!
<FUZxxl> Seitdem ich auf Saucy geupdated habe begibt sich mein Rechner in den Suspend-to-RAM Modus, wenn ich den Deckel schließe.
<FUZxxl> Ich habe versucht, dass in den Energieoptionen des gnome-control-center s auszuschalten,
<FUZxxl> die Einstellung wird aber ignoriert.
<sdx23> FUZxxl: sudo vim /etc/default/acpi*
<subz3r0> nano ftw!
<FUZxxl> SUSPEND_METHODS=none
<jokrebel_> FUZxxl: Welcher Desktop denn?
<FUZxxl> so?
<FUZxxl> jokrebel_: awesome
<sdx23> FUZxxl: nein. Such da nach "lid"
<jokrebel_> FUZxxl: Und warum nicht gleich weiter upgraden auf die LTS?
<sdx23> jokrebel_: Warum sollte er?
<sdx23> Kann doch jeder die Version benutzen, die er mag.
<jokrebel_> Weil Unterstützt bis: 17. Juli 2014
<FUZxxl> jokrebel_: Bin gestern erst auf Saucy gegangen.
<ppq> ach bis morgen, das reicht doch dicke sdx23 :)
<jokrebel_> das ist morgen!
<subz3r0> ppq: hust.... OT... hust
<sdx23> und weiter?
<FUZxxl> Ich will erstmal alles zum laufen kriegen, damit sich die Fehler nicht akkumulieren.
<subz3r0> *g*
<FUZxxl> Das update hatte schon lange genug gedauert.
<FUZxxl> sdx23: woran liegt das, das meine Einstellung ignoriert wird?
<subz3r0> FUZxxl: schau mal in die /etc/default/grub
<subz3r0> ggf da parameter setzen passend für dein laptopn
<subz3r0> einige acpi funktionen gingen bei mir auch vorher nicht
<sdx23> FUZxxl: wie gesagt, nach "lid" suchen.
<FUZxxl> subz3r0: Die Funktionen gehen ja (der Rechner geht in den Ruhezustand)
<FUZxxl> Ich krieg sie aber nicht abgestellt.
<testdr> deckel auflassen ... bis morgen ..
<FUZxxl> sdx23: Suche nach lid ergibt nichts.
<sdx23> FUZxxl: hier gibt's  35 # Uncomment this to enable ACPI sleep when the lid screen is closed.
<sdx23>  36 #LID_SLEEP=true
<FUZxxl> sdx23: In welcher Datei?
<sdx23> FUZxxl: /etc/default/acpi-support
<FUZxxl> sdx23: Bei mir nicht.
<FUZxxl> Bei mir steht in Zeilen 35f
<FUZxxl> #    Use pm-suspend and pm-hibernate to suspend and hibernate. (The dbus method
<FUZxxl> #    normally results in this as well, but calls through dbus. Use this option
<FUZxxl> Na gut...
<FUZxxl> Dann mache ich mal noch ein update
<sdx23> tjo, dann haben die da irgend gepfuscht. Hier ist ne Lösung: Edit /etc/systemd/logind.conf and set HandleLidSwitch=lock to lock the screen on lid close (but not suspend), or HandleLidSwitch=ignore to not even lock the screen.
<sdx23> err, link: http://askubuntu.com/questions/15520/how-can-i-tell-ubuntu-to-do-nothing-when-i-close-my-laptop-lid
<FUZxxl> sdx23: Die Version hier hat noch kein systemd
<FUZxxl> achso
<FUZxxl> aber die Datei gibt es schon.
<FUZxxl> Ich werde jetzt auf Gentoo umsteigen.
<FUZxxl> Ich mag kein systemd haben.
<subz3r0> viel spass @#gentoo. ciao :)
<FUZxxl> Also, nicht jetzt,
<FUZxxl> sondern vielleicht morgen
<jokrebel_> FUZxxl: Was ist so schlimm an systemd? Und vor allem ist das ja in Ubuntu auch in 14.04 noch gar nicht drin soweit ich weis.
<jokrebel_> FUZxxl: Wenn ich richtig informiert bin wird das frühestens in 14.10 Einzug halten. Und die 14.04-LTS könnte gut bis zu ihrem EOL weiterhin _kein_ systemd nutzen.
<jokrebel_> FUZxxl: Und da ist "QUnterstützt bis: April 2019 (Desktop und Server)" weil LTS-Version
<stevieh> boah, gibts echt keine brauchbare stopmotion software für ein aktuelles ubuntu?
<zerwas> stevieh: kdenlive hat ne funktion dafür
<zerwas> fands aber einfacher, das manuell zu schnippeln. je nachdem ...
<zerwas> und die funktion hatte ich nur durch zufall entdeckt, nachdem ich grad fertig war
<stevieh> naja, es geht ja um diese überblendnummer.
<stevieh> das macht kdenlive wohl nicht.
<zerwas> die unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Stop-Motion aufgelisteten kommen nicht in Frage?
<stevieh> qstopmotion kackt ab, wenn man es nur anschaut... den rest muss ich halt durchprobieren, aber du  siehst ja selbst, das ist alles "ungepflegtes" zeug.
<stevieh> vielleicht doch eher ne android software ;-)
<zerwas> stevieh: Was meinst du denn mit Überblendnummer? Ich habe da keine Ahnung von.
<stevieh> das letzte bild als geisterbild übers live, damit du siehst, was sich ändert.
<zerwas> Ach so
<winnerger> hallo zusammen
<FUZxxl> jokrebel_: Die Probleme des System D sind vielfältig.
<FUZxxl> Ich mag einfach diesen Ansatz nicht, dass man alles in System D integriert und den Leuten die Wahl nimmt, andere Software für die Komponenten zu nehmen.
<FUZxxl> Außerdem mag ich es nicht, dass man nicht mehr einfach Text für alles hat.
<winnerger> kann mir jemand kurz eine Frage beantworten? ;-)
<FUZxxl> Binäre Logdateien sind eine furchtbare Idee.
<FUZxxl> winnerger: jupp.
<winnerger> danke :-)
<jokrebel_> FUZxxl: Aber für Ubuntu noch nicht relevant
<winnerger> kann ich einen PC sicherer vor Windows Viren gestalten...wenn ich mit wubi.exe Unbuntu auf dem Windows Rechner Installiere und auf diesem Ubuntu eine VM mit einer zweiten Windows Version...wo ich die Programme vorher ausprobiere? oder kann ich mir das gleich sparen?
<FUZxxl> jokrebel_: Es wird aber kommen und ich möchte nicht auf den letzten Drücker umsatteln.
<winnerger> hmm...
<FUZxxl> winnerger: Was ist deine Frage?
<FUZxxl> oh sorryy...
<Rochvellon> winnerger: warum so kompliziert. du kannst bspw. virtualbox nehmen und darin ein windows virtualisieren. aber egal, wie du es letztlich machst, bedenke immer, dass es keine 100prozentige sicherheit gibt, auch nicht mit 20 installierten virenscannern. der beste weg sich zu schützen: deaktiviere alle dienste, die nach draußen horchen und die nicht benötigt werden, klick nicht alles doppelt, was nicht bei drei auf den bäumen ist, 
<Rochvellon> sei wachsam, von wo aus du dateien lädst und halte das system auf dem aktuellen stand. damit ist der größte teil der miete dann in der tasche.
<FUZxxl> Hab deine Frage übersehen
<jokrebel_> FUZxxl: Nun ja, wenn man auf den letzten supporten Tag auf 13.10 umsatteln kann, kann man auch noch den Schritt nach 14.04 machen welches vermutlich bis 2019 auf upstart bleiben könnte. Das sind 5 Jahre. "Auf den letzten Drücker" ist _da_ wohl was anderes. Aber mach wie Du meinst...
<winnerger> danke rochvellon! :-) über virtualbox hab ich noch gar nicht nachgedacht...  
<FUZxxl> jokrebel_: jaja...
<FUZxxl> So 
<FUZxxl> do-release-upgrade
<FUZxxl> Wünscht mir Glück!
<jokrebel_> FUZxxl: ToiToiToi - Backup hast Du ja sicher.
<FUZxxl> jokrebel_: Danke
<Blauskae1M> b
<FUZxxl> c
<jokrebel_> d? ...um was geht es genauer?
<jokrebel_> FUZxxl: Wie läuft zB. der Release-Upgrade?
<FUZxxl> jokrebel_: Es läuft...
<FUZxxl> Das System installiert sich einen.
<jokrebel_> FUZxxl: Nun ja. Je nach Größe der Installtion die vorhanden war und dem Alter/Eckdaten/Internetanbindung der Hardware kann sowas schon auch ein paar Stunden dauern. Wichtig ist meiner Meinung nach; sollte es Probleme geben, vor dem Reboot erstmal hier fragen. Oft ist manche Kleinigkeit wenn noch nicht neu gestartet wurde einfacher "fertig durchzuziehn".
<FUZxxl> jokrebel_: Danke für den Hinweis. Ich glaube, ich krieg das hin.
<FUZxxl> Für den Ernstfall habe ich auch noch ein btrfs-Snapshot.
<FUZxxl> und ein Backup.
<FUZxxl> Auf Bändern.
<jokrebel_> FUZxxl: Prima, dann kann ich ja dann beruhigt ins Bett gehn ohne bangen zu müssen Dich ins Verderben getrieben zu haben <g>
<FUZxxl> jokrebel_: Gute Nacht dir!
<jokrebel_> FUZxxl: Danke, noch nicht gleich aber bald. Dir noch viel Erfolg!
<FUZxxl> Vielen Dank!
<armin_> hallo , es gelingt mir nicht k3b unter ubuntu 14.04 auf deutsch zu stellen , in den spracheinstellungen habe ich schon deutsch gewählt , in k3b finde ich nichts zur sprach umstellung
<jokrebel_> armin_: K3B ist aus dem KDE-Eck. Was hast Du denn für Desktopumgebung? Vielliecht hilft Dir ja schon das kde-de Paket.
<armin_> ganz normal unity
<LupusE> armin_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/spracheinstellungen
<jokrebel_> armin_: sudo apt-get install kde-i18n-de
<LupusE> von oben nach unten lesen udn relevante schritte bevolgen. ggf system-komponenten von KDE nachinstallieren.
<armin_> LupusE da war ich doch schon längst
<jokrebel_> armin_: Und ja - auch was LupusE sagt könnte weiterhelfen.
<LupusE> armin_: konsole oeffnen und eingeben 'LANG=de_DE@euro k3b' (ohne '') ... kommt es dann in deutsch?
<LupusE> ggf musst du de_DE@euro anpassen auf einen default, den du bei dir in dne locales aktiviert hast.
<jokrebel_> LupusE: War das nicht umgekehrt : k3b LANG="de_DE.UTF-8
<LupusE> ... okay, gerne geschehen.
<LupusE> jokrebel_: nein. erst die variable setzen. dann den befehl ausführen. ich weis nicht ob es innerhalb einer kommandozeile zu tauschen ist, aber rein von der logik wuerd eich es nicth tun.
<LupusE> du definierst variablen auch im kopf eines programmes, nicht mittendrin.
<LupusE> 3024 dateien. die will man nicht parallel laden. so 10er paecken waeren nett. oder das syslog temporaer deaktivieren. die outgoing ports beschraenken das verhalten nicht!
<LupusE> ... falscher channel.
<Guest89840> moin, kann man avahi irgendwie dazu bringen, auch andere als das eigene subnetz zu durchsuchen? mein wlan ist in einem anderen subnetz als mein pulse-stream
<mrkramps> Guest89840, das ist im eigentlichen sinne nicht das gleiche lokale netzwerk, ist also meines wissens nach nicht möglich
<Guest89840> kann man den pulse-server dann irgendwie als audio-output hinzufügen, dass man den auswählen kann? die ip bleibt ja fest
<mrkramps> Guest89840, eine direkte kommunikation zwischen zwei subnetzen ist meines wissens nach einfach nicht möglich
<mrkramps> korrigiere, es ist möglich das zu routen, aber eben nicht einfach
<Guest89840> mrkramps: also ich kann zwischen den subnetzen problemlos hin und her pingen oder ssh verbinden
<mrkramps> Guest89840, benutzen die den gleichen gateway?
<Guest89840> mrkramps: jo, beide meinen router
<Valsimot> Hallo zusammen, ich habe ein Boot-Problem. Nach einem Versuch, Win7 & Ubuntu als dualboot einzurichten, wird nur noch Ubuntu direkt geladen. Laut boot-repair sieht es so aus, als ob die Daten noch da wären, nur mit dem MBR stimmt etwas nicht: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7806268/ Was kann ich tun?
#ubuntu-de 2014-07-17
<FUZxxl> Valsimot: Probiers mal zu einer anderen Uhrzeit.
<Valsimot> ok... vllt im Haupt/US Channel
<FUZxxl> Oder dort.
<FUZxxl> Um 2:00 Uhr schlafen hier schon alle.
<Valsimot> gute nacht :-)
<FUZxxl> Dir auch.
<LupusE> g'morgen
<pog> moin
<pog> ist gparted "narrensicher" um einen GPT/Win8.1 Rechner zu repartitinieren? Windows beansprucht wie so oft den ganzen Plattenspeicher...
<pog> (ich sehe grad, aus win 8 kann man die Parition auch verkleinern
<pog> andere Frage, braucht es eigentlich einen anderen Kernel, wenn Ubuntu von Bios oder UEFI-Mode gestartet wird? (ev. andere Firmwareschnittstellen, falls diese gabraucht werden).
<LetoThe2nd> gparted ist *nie* narrensicher
<pog> LetoThe2nd: stromausfall u.s.w. sind immer "Bomben".
<pog> geht mir mehr um bekannte Probleme, natrlich sollte man immer zuerst backupen...
<nsaw> Moin
<stevieh> hmm... irgendwie hätte ich eigentlich schon gerne audioausgabe über hdmi... aber seit dem upgrade von 13.10 nach 14.04 ist wieder stille... ist da irgendwas bekannt?
<stevieh> 	control.28 {
<stevieh> 		iface CARD
<stevieh> 		name 'HDMI/DP,pcm=3 Jack'
<stevieh> 		value false
<stevieh> hmm... das value false stimmt mich nachdenklich ;-9
<ShalokShalom_> stevieh: yup, trifft nicht nur dich, irgendein port ist das sinnloser weise zu
<stevieh> wo steht denn da was geschrieben zu?
<stevieh> bei 13.10 ging noch alles...
<ShalokShalom_> also ich hab was in kubuntu-de gepostet und in ner kde gruppe auf facebook
<ShalokShalom_> ich schau mal
<ShalokShalom_> on kubuntu I couldn't get HDMI to work WITH SOUND (!) installed pavucontrol (for pulse audio) and realized hdmi was set to unplugged when looking at the settings for some weird reason...so you could give pulseaudio a try....setting up KDE properly was a big pain when I tried it first with arch 
<stevieh> naja, hdmi erscheint ja aber es kommt nix raus.
<stevieh> oh, geht ja alles. Da war nur der Kopfhörer eingesteckt ;-)
<stevieh> oh mann... ich glaub ich sollte langsam die Branche wechseln
<ShalokShalom_> hahaha :D
<ShalokShalom_> na dann ;)
<everyqas> Hi. Wie kann man in Gedit zwischen Tabs wechseln? Google-Antworten brachten mich nicht weiter.
<everyqas> Irgendwann hatte ich aber mal eine Lösung gefunden …
<k1l> alt+1 alt+2 etc?
<everyqas> Ja, das geht schon, aber ich hätte gerne die Möglichkeit zu navigieren wie es mit Alt + Tab üblich ist.
<k1l> navigieren?
<k1l> du kannst doch da durchgehen durch die tabs
<everyqas> Mit welchen Tasten? Alt + Tab geht nicht.
<everyqas> Sorry, Strg + Tab.
<everyqas> Funktioniert nicht.
<k1l> geh mal auf menü-dokumente und guck dir da die hinterlegten shortcuts an
<k1l> strg+alt+bildauf/ab steht da
<k1l> jo, kein ding everyqas. hab gerne geholfen. m(
<marcules> huhu
<Yoshimo> ich wurde gebeten ein Formular als PDF zu erstellen  bei dem folgendes der Fall sein soll: Das Dokument ist in 3 Blöcke eingeteilt die sich gegenseitig ausschließen, wenn man also den Haken bei einem Oberbegriff setzt sollen die 2 anderen Blöcke gesperrt werden. Gibts sowas standartmäßig in einem Programm oder muss man das selbst basteln?
<koegs> gibt es einen WM oder ein Tool womit ich in einem bestimmten Rythmus zwischen Fenstern wechseln kann?
<koegs> der soll also im Wechsel mal eine Applikation und dann wieder den Browser anzeigen
<LetoThe2nd> koegs: hm, awesome + kleines script
<dadrc> Geht bestimmt auch mit wmcrtl 
<Fuchs> jeder beliebige ewmh kompatible Fenstermanager und ein kleines Script 
<LetoThe2nd> -> gefühlte 100+x lösungen
<koegs> also wünschenswerterweise in xfce
<dadrc> xfwm sollte kompatibel sein
<koegs> aber ich les grad schon "man wmctrl" :)
<dadrc> map und unmap dürften da die stichwörter sein
<dadrc> Yoshimo, ich würd behaupten, sowas musst du von Hand machen. Javascript, wahrscheinlich
<koegs> LetoThe2nd, dadrc, Fuchs: danke
<Perzeus> so   ich  bin mal wieder weg
<stevieh> das ist ja sehr interessant mit dem wmctrl, das könnte man doch benutzen, um zwischen Büro und zuhauseszenario umzuschalten
<dadrc> mit ein bissl skripten, klar
<stevieh> muss man wohl ne udev rule machen...
<sash_> Anderes Wallpaper, andere Desktop-Einstellungen usw. oder was meinste mit Büro- und Zuhauseszenario?
<stevieh> naja, im Büro hab ich so ne 2440x irgendwaas glotze und zuhause nur FullHD. Da will ich z.B. die IRC Fenster auf den Laptop Screen nebeneinander, während  sie im Büro rechts übereinander sind.
<stevieh> sehr schön, udev event gibts wohl auch.
<jokrebel> Hi, nun war es mal wieder soweit. Mein WLAN hatte nach dem booten erstmal keine Verbindung. Im Netzwerkmanager waren aber die WLANs der Umgebung zu sehen, nur der Verbindungsaufbau klappte nicht. Hätte ich rebootet wär es eventuell wieder gegangen. Wie mir empfohlen wurde hab ich aber erstmal alles möglich abgefragt und gespeichert.
<jokrebel> Auch ein WLAN per Fn deaktivieren und wieder aktivieren hätte wohl geholfen. Diesmal aber deaktivierte ich "Netzwerk" und "Funknetzwerk" im Netzwerkmanager und aktivierte es sofort wieder, was mir auch eine funktionierende Verbindung brachte.
<stevieh> na, dann mal her mit den logs ;-)
<jokrebel> Das ganze passiert so durchschnittlich alle 10 bis 20 mal booten. Hier die gesammelten Daten: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7809294/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: Error sending C_RXON: time out after 500ms.
<stevieh> weiss zwar nicht, was das it, aber ich find das sieht blöd aus
<stevieh> du hast noch ein paar alte interface da rumhängen, dass er ein eth4 und ein wlan2 draus macht, denk ich? aber das sollte nicht das thema sein.
<phillip> jokrebel: hast du schon mal einen bug gemeldet ?
<stevieh> macht er doch gerade ;-)
<stevieh> jokrebel: weiste was? jetzt reboote nochmal, und wenns geht, vergleich mal, was vor allem das iwl3945 zeugse im syslog sagt.
<stevieh> cfg80211 und das vielleicht auch
<jokrebel> stevieh: Hab eh schon wieder rebootet seither. Was genau soll ich pasten?
<jokrebel> wieder dmesg?
<stevieh> nix, das machst du selbst ;-)
<jokrebel> *seufz*
<stevieh> grep mal aus beiden iwl3945 raus und schau es dir im editor nebeneinander an.
<stevieh> wenn das gleich ist- was ich nicht glaube-kann ich auch mal drüber schauen
<jokrebel> stevieh: Und das mit den Interfaces hängt wohl damit zusammen, dass die Installation schon mehrere Umzüge/Hardwareänderungen hinter sich hat.
<stevieh> ja, hau das mal aus den udev rules weg, das irritiert nur, aber ich glaub nicht, dass es da nen zusammenhang gibt - aber weisst ja wie das ist mit den Pferden und den Apotheken.
<jokrebel> oioioi - Du stellst mich grad vor Aufgaben...
<stevieh> na, du weisst doch, hilfe zur selbsthilfe.
<stevieh> die alten netzwerk macs sind in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<jokrebel> stevieh: Wie grep ich in dmesg?
<stevieh> dmesg > foo ; greb bar foo
<koegs> dmesg | grep bla
<stevieh> oder so ;-)
<phillip> du kannst ja diff nutzen wenn du 2 Dateien vergleichen willst 
<dadrc> oder meld, wenn du keine Lust auf Shell hast
<jokrebel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7809366/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> meld?
<jokrebel> muss ich glatt mal installieren
<dadrc> ist halt diff mit 'nem ordentlichen gtk gui
<dadrc> http://meldmerge.org/images/meld-filediff-full.png
<stevieh> jokrebel: grep nochmal bitte nach wlan2 mit
<jokrebel> dadrc: Sieht nett aus, danke. Install läuft bereits. Aber ein dmesg muss ich davor bestimmt erst in ne Datei schreiben, oder?
<dadrc> Kriegste hin ;)
<jokrebel> stevieh: "mit"? also iwl3945 + wlan2? 
<stevieh> yep
<stevieh> aber ich vermute da wird keine grosse erkenntnis rauskommen. Mach trotzdem mal
<jokrebel> Na doll - und dann ein NetSplit...
<dadrc> und?
<jokrebel> dadrc: stevieh is wech ;-)
<dadrc> aber nicht vom netsplit
<jokrebel> ahso?
<dadrc> * stevieh has quit (Quit: Leaving.)
<jokrebel> da in dieser /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules weis ich jetzt nicht so genau was ich mich da machen trauen kann.
<dadrc> jokrebel, kannste im zweifelsfall alles löschen
<jokrebel> ah sogar einfach alles löschen? Ok, dann bennn ich die einfach mal komplett um und leg ne leere an?
<jokrebel> Das war ja einfach, jetzt heißen alle wieder ..0      Danke
<jokrebel> und was mach ich jetzt mit dem von stevieh angeforderten erneuten Paste mit zusätzlich wlan2? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7809422/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> sieht zumindest deutlich unterschiedlich aus
<jokrebel> *grml* und warum mein conky sporadisch Geisterbilder bekommt würd ich auch endlich gern mal rausfinden...
<dadrc> aber was genau er damit wollte, keine ahnung
<jokrebel> dadrc: Egal. Geht ja meist, nur halt ab und zu brauchts nochmal ein "WLAN/Netzwerk aus und wieder an" bevor die Verbindung klappt. Könnte gut jetzt wieder erstmal 2 Wochen nicht auftreten. (oder vielleicht durch die rules-Bearbeitung gar nicht mehr?) *hoff* ---> wird erstmal vertagt
<k1l_> welche kiste ist das?
<k1l_> acer irgendwas aspire?
<k1l_> welcher kernel ist das?
<k1l_> https://launchpad.net/+search?field.text=Error+sending+C_RXON  das scheint jedenfalls bei acer kisten "normal" zu sein
<kubine> Title: Pages matching "Error sending C_RXON" in Launchpad (at launchpad.net)
<dadrc> Ansonsten, so mal prinzipiell, für 5€ kriegste bei ebay AR5B22, Mini-PCIe-Karte, die problemlos mit dem ath9k läuft :)
<jokrebel> k1l_: Ist ein DELL Precision M90 - uname -a sagt : Linux LC2G 3.13.0-32-generic #57-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 15 03:51:12 UTC 2014 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<jokrebel> dadrc: nene - wegen ab und an mal "Netzwerk noch mal kurz deaktivieren" müssen wird kein Geld ausgegeben. Auch keine 5 Euro - schon rein aus Prinzip ;-)
<jokrebel> Kennt jemand das Phänomen, dass Conky nach (unbestimmter/unregelmäßiger) Zeit plötzlich Geiserbilder zeigt und weis (noch besser) sogar ein Gegenmittel? http://www.pic-upload.de/view-23930831/Geisterbild.jpg.html
<kubine> Title: Pic-Upload.de - Geisterbild.jpg (at www.pic-upload.de)
<jokrebel> Wenn dann Conky abschieße und neu starte ist es wieder für x-Minuten (manchmal auch länger) wieder normal
<jokrebel> +ich
<testdr> jokrebel: bleibt das "Geisterbild" auch dann, wenn Du den Bildschirmhintergrund änderst? D.h. natürlich erst warten bis das Geisterbild erscheint...
<Loetmichel> jokrebel: sicher das das software ist?
<Loetmichel> ich hab das bei meinen monitoren wenn eine weile der bildschrimainhalt konstant ist
<Loetmichel> http://www.cyrom.org/palbum/main.php?g2_itemId=12058
<kubine> Title: tfteinbrenn2 (at www.cyrom.org)
<Loetmichel> http://www.cyrom.org/palbum/main.php?g2_itemId=12055
<kubine> Title: tfteinbrenn1 (at www.cyrom.org)
<testdr> Loetmichel: wenn sich nach monaten .. der Bildschirm eingebrannt hat oder was? 8-)
<Loetmichel> das geht hier in stunden
<Loetmichel> und verschiendet in stunden auch wieder
<testdr> Loetmichel: deshalb hab ich ja auch einen Sonnenbrille auf... wg. der Strahlung vom Monitor ..
<Loetmichel> testdr: das sind TFT
<Loetmichel> da strahlt nix
<sdx23> das ist ein Screenshot, also Software oder maximal noch Graka-Fehler.
<Loetmichel> ach so, stimmt
<Loetmichel> wenns kein FOTO ist... ;-)
<testdr> jokrebel:  das Bild sieht aus als wenn der "backbuffer" nicht mehr stimmt und dort ein Hintergrund mit der alten conky-Ausgabe (mehrere dann) benutzt wird ..
<sdx23> I can tell from the pixels...
<testdr> bei blender-3d gibt es so einen ähnlichen Effekt, den man dann wegbekommen kann indem man ein anderes Pufferverhalten der Grafikausgabe einstellt --- hängt jeweils von der Kombination aus software(X11+graka-treiber) und hardware ab .
<jokrebel> wie gesagt: ein "killall conky" lässt alles verschwinden und ich habe freien Blick auf das Hintergrundbild. Danach ein einfaches "conky" bringt mir wieder das lesbare conky. ... bis es, nach unterschiedlicher Zeit, wieder zu denn mehrfachBildern kommt. Hab schon seit Monaten alles möglich versucht, aber ich kann noch nichtmal eingrenzen wann/warum das auftaucht.
<k1l_> gibts da was bei conky zum einstellen?
<jokrebel> Loetmichel: Abschießen des Programms eliminiert auch die "Geister"
<testdr> jokrebel: was hast Du für einen graka-treiber? Welche screen-sync einstellung?
<jokrebel> testdr: Aber auch dann wär das doch nicht komplett weg wenn ich conky beende, oder?
<testdr> jokrebel: such mal nach conky+doublebuffer .. das kann schon mal schief gehen ...
<testdr> jokrebel: doch - conky ist wie ein durchsichtiges Fenster ... über dem Hintergrund wallpaper
<testdr> jokrebel: nur das Durchsichtig wird eben mit einer Kopie vom Hintergrund erreicht ... und wenn da plötzlich der verkehrte puffer genommen wird, dann war es der Hintergrund in den conky schon was geschrieben hatte und dann sieht man ... sozusagen mehrere zeitversetzte Ausgaben..
<jokrebel> k1l_: Einstellmöglichkeiten bei conky hab ich glaub auch schon vor längerem mal getestet.
<testdr> jokrebel: was ist mit singlebuffer ... soll zwar etwas flimmern ...
<testdr> jokrebel: es kann auch an der Kombination mit dem windowmanager liegen, wenn der so nebenbei diese neumodische 3d-zeugs machen will ..
<jokrebel> testdr: Also es is eine NVidia Corporation G71GLM [Quadro FX 2500M] (rev a1
<testdr> jokrebel: noveau treiber oder nvidia?
<testdr> jokrebel: vielleicht noch mehr als einen Monitor? Und hast Du mal in der conky -config versucht das "double_buffer" auf "no" zu setzten? Was dann passiert?
<jokrebel> testdr: NVIDIA Driver Version: 304.117
<jokrebel> also laut conky --help wär verfügbar: -b, --double-buffer       double buffer (prevents flickering)    was ich aber, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, vor längerem schon mal erfolglos probiert hab, mach das aber gern nochmal. Single-Buffer find ich laut --help aber nicht.
<testdr> jokrebel: es gibt eine conky config ... das conkyrc, da stehen diese Optionen am Anfang ...
<testdr> jokrebel: da steht auch das update_interval drin ... etc.
<jokrebel> aktuell läufts schon wieder mal seit etwas 10 Minuten fehlerfrei.
<testdr> jokrebel: siehste .. ich kann das .. automagisch .. ¦-/
<testdr> jokrebel: du kannst auch mal zum Test das "transparent" ausschalten, nur um zu prüfen, dass dann nicht Müll gezeichnet wird ..
<jokrebel> testdr: Genau in der /home/user/.conkyrc hatte ich da damals auf "double_buffer yes" gestellt
<testdr> jokrebel: das ist aber hauptsächlich gegen das flackern ... falls der redraw nicht mit dem screen-refresh .. synct..
<jokrebel> jetzt ists wieder mehrfach :-/
<testdr> jokrebel: Du hast auch in den nvidia-settings nicht den sync zum screen-refresh abgeschaltet?
<testdr> jokrebel: anonsten kannst Du ja mal Deine .conkyrc pasten .. 
<jokrebel> testdr: Find ich nicht in den NVidia-Settings. Höchsten Sync-to-VBlank
<testdr> jokrebel: das ist das .. vblank = bildschirm neu zeichenen und sync dazu erzwingt, dass es kein "flackern" gibt weil ein Teil der Grafikausgabe davor und/oder danach erfolgt
<testdr> jokrebel: Du kannst das mit glxgears testen ... -- wenn das an ist, dann läuft der mit z.B. 60fps .. und wenn ausgeschaltet (und glxgears neu gestartet) dann mit voller cpu-power ...
<jokrebel> testdr: Hab jetz mal in der .conkyrc das "own_window_transparent" und "double_buffer" testhalber auf NO gesetzt
<testdr> jokrebel: was hast Du für einen windowmanager? unity .. mit compiz-3d .. animationen?
<jokrebel> testdr: jepp
<testdr> jokrebel: dann kann es da grundsätzlich vielleicht nicht gehen, wenn das conky älter ist und nur auf die default-x11 ausgaben setzt und nicht auf das neue gl-zeugs ..
<jokrebel> also mit dem Haken bei sync to VBlank -> 299 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.700 FPS .... ohne den haken -> 17097 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3418.033 FPS
<testdr> jokrebel: ja .. passt doch etwa zur graka-leistung ... 
<jokrebel> testdr: Und was ist nun besser?
<testdr> jokrebel: den Haken würde man nur rausnehmen, wenn man eines jener Spiele spielt, dass mehr fps braucht um tricksen zu können ...
<jokrebel> weil ich da grad bin "allow flipping"? Haken rein oder raus?
<jokrebel> und eher richtung Quality oder Performance?
<testdr> jokrebel: normalerweise Richtung Quality .. aber das hängt von der Anwendung ab ... genauso wie die anderen Einstellungen zur Farbwahl etc. ..
<jokrebel> da gibt es einfach zu viele Einstellungen die mir ganz und gar nichts sagen
<jokrebel> testdr: jedenfalls keine Spiele ;-)
<testdr> jokrebel: dann ändere sie nicht und mach wieder den haken zum vsync (verticalblank-sync) rein
<jokrebel> aber "untransparent" ist nicht hübsch. Das schalt ich wieder ON und teste es nochmal.
<testdr> jokrebel: allow-flipping sollte ein haken drin sein -- den kann man wegnehmen, wenn man unbedingt mehr vom graka-speicher braucht .. -- also auch wieder bei speziellen Anwendungen
<jokrebel> öhm - das wird ja immer schlimmer, jetzt hab ich dort wo wo das conky nicht nur conky als Geisertbild sogar auch noch das Papierkorb-Icon welches eigentlich unterhalb von conky ist.
<testdr> jokrebel: das sieht aber danach aus als wenn der windowmanager das icon dadrüber malt ... -- also kommt die berühmte Frage: wann lief das mal problemlos bei Dir?
<jokrebel> testdr: Hab jetzt in conky double_buffer wieder auf yes gesetzt nu is der Mülleimer wieder weg.
<testdr> jokrebel: du kannst auch grundsätzlich einen weiteren windowmanager installieren, z.B. xfcw4 und beim Login als -von mir aus extra- user den auswählen um zu testen ob das conky dann problemlos läuft, denn dann weißt Du das es nicht mit der unity-version kann (in den einstellungen)
<jokrebel> testdr: kann mich nicht erinnern ob es jemals problemlos lief ;-)
<testdr> jokrebel: aber conky immer noch nicht auf durchsichtig? .... Zumindest zeigt das das icon-Desktop-Problem. --- Also mit "alten windowmanager" lief es bei mir problemlos (z.B. metacity .. etc.)
<jokrebel> testdr: Bin ja mit unity recht zufrieden. Wegen conky möcht ich da jetzt nicht unbedingt auf was anderes wechseln wenns geht.
<jokrebel> testdr: Dochdoch - der Papierkorbgeist kam erst mit "transparenzaktivierung"
<testdr> jokrebel: also geht das nicht mit dem windowmanager -- jedenfalls mit den conky-einstellungen, .. Du kannst noch mit own_window experimentieren und mit own_window_type ---- siehe dazu aber die conky faq
<jokrebel> testdr: Nun gut, dann hab ich ja erstmal genug "Experimentierfutter". Danke Dir einstweilen.
<ne0> Hi Leute, 
<ne0> weiß jemand von euch ob die Entwicklung von Chromium unter Ubuntu tot ist?
<dadrc> ne0, hab nichts dergleichen gehört, wie kommst du drauf?
<ne0> Weil Chromium bei Version 34 steht, mittlerweile gibt es Chrome schon in V. 36
<ne0> bei 36 wurden über 20 Sicherheitslücken korrigiert...
<ne0> Also kann ich ja davon ausgehen das Chromium in der Version 34 nicht mehr sicher ist.
<dadrc> Die hängen ein bisschen hinterher, wie es aussieht. Von Chrome gibt's ganz aktuelle Pakete, wenn dir das lieber ist
<Robert_Zenz> ne0, Chromium 34 ist nicht das gleiche als Chromium 34 ohne Patches.
<Robert_Zenz> Wobei ich nicht weisz ob Chromium gepatched wird, wuerde mich aber eher wundern wenn nicht.
<dadrc> Und das, Ubuntu hat ja nicht 34, sondern 34.0.1847.116-0ubuntu2, dh, da sind Patches drin
<Wabuo> was bewirkt ein ${*:1} in einem Shellscript ?
<Robert_Zenz> Wabuo, probier's aus. Klingt spontan nach einem Substring auf alle Argumente, oder alle Argumente auszer dem ersten.
<dadrc> ohne kontext erstmal nichts, hätte ich gesagt. 
<Wabuo> ok dann muss wohl der Kontext her :P
<Robert_Zenz> Wabuo, tatsaechlich bewirkt es nichts, ${*:2} wuerde alle auszer dem ersten Element bringen. Riecht Bash only.
<testdr> Wabuo: lies Dich mal in den "abs-guide" ein - da gibt es Beispiele ohne Ende um die Syntax zu verstehen und ist für die bash -- wer weiß, vielleicht nutzt Du ja auch eine andere shell und die sind nicht alle gleich ..
<Wabuo> bin in einer bashrc auf folgendes gestoßen
<dadrc> (wenn's länger wird, bitte als pastebin)
<Wabuo> ssh ${*:1} "cat > /tmp/.bashrc_temp" < ~/.bashrc      ssh -t ${*:1} "bash --rcfile /tmp/.bashrc_temp ; rm /tmp/.bashrc_temp"
<dadrc> bösartige magie, um immer die bashrc vom lokalen rechner auf dem server zu haben, würd ich behaupten
<dadrc> in dem fall sollte das ${*:1} einfach nur alle übergebenen parameter weiterreichen
<Robert_Zenz> Ich korrigiere meine Aussage, es liefert natuerlich alle Argumente auszer dem ersten, welches das Skript slebst ware.
<ne0> soweit mir also soweit ich weiß hat es für Chromium unter Ubuntu seit 2 Monaten kein Update mehr gegeben
<ne0> weis jemand von euch ob es eine ppa gibt wo ich mir die aktuellen versionen ziehen kann?
<dadrc> https://launchpad.net/~saiarcot895/+archive/ubuntu/chromium-beta ← der typ hat 36er-Pakete und gehört zum Chromium-Team
<kubine> Title: Chromium Beta branch : Saikrishna Arcot (at launchpad.net)
<dadrc> Das sollte also halbwegs passen
<jokrebel> Warum nimmt er nicht einfach Chrome?
<sash_> jokrebel: Weil Chrome nicht Open Source ist.
<jokrebel> sash_: Naja - wer nach ppa fragt ist von nem close-.deb nicht mehr weit entfernt. Und genau die tut hier schon länger genau was es soll (weil ich auch mit Chromium nur Probleme hatte)
<daswort> hallo ich versuche mit wget eine webseite zu spiegeln. Aber ich bekomme nur einen 500er Fehler zurück. Ich glaube da wird ein http proxy genutzt.
<mrkramps> daswort, jene webseite?
<mrkramps> ^^
<_moep_> lynx -dump, curl probiert?
<daswort> sorry. beispiel dgo-online.org
<testdr> daswort: das ist keine URL
<daswort> http://dgo-online.org/ 
<testdr> daswort: ach du schei.... --- nein -- aber vieles stammt von einer anderen webside .. und es kann sein, dass die .. darauf prüfen ob es ein gültiger browser ist .. d.h. man muss sich als so ein browser "verkleiden"
<daswort> user agent habe ich schon probiert.
<daswort> hat nicht geholfen.
<testdr> daswort: wget .. respektiert im default noch die robots.txt ..
<testdr> daswort: .. ich bin an dem punkt weg -- in die seite investiere ich keine Zeit
<daswort> gibt es nicht. 
<testdr> daswort: der Hinweis mit robots.txt war ein Hinweis ... nicht die Lösung .. wie gesagt, da investiere ich keine Zeit
<Georwl> kennt sich hier jemand mit latex aus?
<_moep_> !frag
<kubine> _moep_: Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<_moep_> achja.. so *g*
<testdr> lol . das nennt sich .. frägt
<_moep_> testdr: das hier ist nicht Bayern
<Georwl> Ich hab 
<Georwl> Ich füge mit latex meine fußnoten mit folgendem befehl ein: \footnote{\citet{bibtexkey}}. nun habe ich hier folgende zwei fußnoten: \footnote{\citet{1}} und \footnote{\citet{1b}}. die konstellation "a" und "b" sonst überall im dokument nur dieses mal wird mir immer wieder die fehlermeldung "! Argument of \reserved@a has an extra }. <inserted text>                  \par" angezeigt. ich bin mit meinem latein am ende da ich echt alles au
<_moep_> Georwl: mom ich guck mal nach, wie ich das gemacht hab
<testdr> ich tippe mal auf einen "text", der Sonderzeichen enthält ..
<Georwl> testdr, wie meinen
<Georwl> testdr, er nimmt then bibtexkey gar nicht mehr ohne fehlermeldung an
<testdr> Georwl: der Fußnoten-Text ist ja nicht immer der gleiche und bei einer Seite "rastet der aus", .. und was ist der Inhalt?
<_moep_> Georwl: http://paste.debian.net/hidden/34286aa4/
<kubine> Title: Debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<_moep_> so geht es einfacher
<_moep_> dann kannst du allle quellen in die biblatex datei knallen und fertig
<ppq> ich hab das damals mit \footcite gemacht
<ppq> ich guck mal welches paket das war
<Georwl> _meop_ was genau möchtest du gepastet sehen?
<_moep_> Georwl: am ende fällt doch ne dateiname.log raus
<Georwl> ok mom
<_moep_> manchmal war das schon voodo, besonders wenn irgendwelche pakete fehlten/sich namentlich geändert hatten
<ppq> ah, biblatex
<ppq> http://tex.stackexchange.com/questions/50219/biblatex-footcite-and-footnote
<kubine> Title: biblatex footcite and footnote - TeX - LaTeX Stack Exchange (at tex.stackexchange.com)
<_moep_> mit kbiblatex ist das auch auch ziemlich simpel, da es sich z.B. bei Links oder teilweise bei journalen ISBN oder so mit zieht
<testdr> upps .. kubine schläft manchmal .
<Georwl> _meop_ http://paste.debian.net/110329/
<kubine> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<Georwl> wie gesagt es funktioniert sonst
<Georwl> nur bei dieser einen fußnote gibt es probleme
<Georwl> ich hab selbst versucht den komplettten inhalt auszutauschen und nur den bibtexkey zu behalten. funkt auch nicht
<testdr> omg ... wenn die Griechen beim Geld tricksen... das haut das ..stärktste latex um
<Georwl> ^
<Georwl> ^^
<testdr> und es fängt an ! trommelwirbel" bei der Alternative für Deutschland ..
<Georwl> lol
<dadrc> testdr, äh, was?
<testdr> an dem Punkt bin ich weg und hol mir noch was zu trinken ...-- nachdem theKilling auf arte aus ist
<mrkramps> testdr, falscher channel ;)
<Georwl> testdt.... du kennst den inhalt nicht.....
<testdr> Georwl: ich kann so was auf viele Meilen riechen ... Riesennase .. fast wie Pinocchio
<Georwl> troll
<k1l_> testdr: geh mal kurz an die frische luft und wenn du wieder kommst und wieder rund läufst und supporten kannst ist wieder gut
<_moep_> Georwl: muss ich passen
<Georwl> _moep_ danke trotzdem!
<_moep_> Georwl: ich würde vorschlagen, wenn sich keiner hier findet, nebenan in den latex channel zu gehen
<Georwl> ja bin da schon am fragen.... iwie kommt da nix gescheites
<_moep_> das ist immer so^^
<_moep_> ich hoffe du musst nicht morgen abgeben :D
<Georwl> ne zum glück nicht. hätte aber nicht gedacht das es es zu solchen problemen kommen konnte. latex funktionierte sonst immer sehr zuverlässig....
<mrkramps> Georwl, dann wird es wohl irgendein kleiner tippfehler sein
<mrkramps> und wenn ich dich jetzt recht verstehe, dann ist ein und die selbe fußnote auf allen anderen seiten in ordnung?
<Georwl> mrkramps: kein rechtschreibfehler. das fußnotensystem funktioniert sonst überall
<Georwl> keine probleme
<ppq> Georwl, mal \footcite probiert?
<ppq> kommt von biblatex, der befehl
<Georwl> gute idee. einen moment ppq
<ppq> hat bei mir immer gut funktioniert
<Georwl> ppq: das geht!!!
<ppq> :)
<Georwl> ppq: das problem is, jetzt müsste ich um die 200 fußnoten ändern
<ppq> hm.
<Georwl> also zumindest weiß ich jetzt dass die bibliografie stimm
<ppq> oder du lässt die anderen, bei denen es geht, so wie sie sind
<Georwl> warum geht footnote nicht...
<ppq> ist zwar etwas inhomogen, dürfte aber gleich aussehen
<Georwl> nein das format stimmt jetzt nicht mehr
<ppq> ah
<ppq> in dem stackexchange link sind noch einige tipps zu footcite
<ppq> was das format angeht
<ppq> das kannst du sicher so hinbasteln dass es aussieht wie der rest
<Georwl> stackexchange ?
<ppq> Georwl, [22:14:35] [22:14:35] <ppq> http://tex.stackexchange.com/questions/50219/biblatex-footcite-and-footnote
<kubine> Title: biblatex footcite and footnote - TeX - LaTeX Stack Exchange (at tex.stackexchange.com)
<Georwl> ppq ich komme der sache näher
<Georwl> ppq: ich sehe gerade dass in der bibliografie sich irgendein seltsames sonderzeichen verbirgt
<ppq> ah
<ppq> mit sowas hatte ich auch schon spaß.   title = "{M}essung von {S}t{\"o}rfeldern an {A}nlagen und {L}eitungen der {T}elekommunikation im {F}requenzbereich 9 {kHz} bis 3 {GHz}",
<Georwl> ppq DANKE!!!!!
<Georwl> habe in die orginaldatei geguckt und mit dem textedito bearbeitet. alles schien in ordnung zu sein. scheinbar hat sich latex an einem  "A" aufgestoßen obwohl es normal aussah. also "A" gelöscht und und nochmals mit "A" geschrieben".....
<Georwl> seltsam....
<Georwl> aber es geht!!!!
<ppq> "seltsam, aber es geht" beschreibt latex ganz gut, jo
<Georwl> haha
<stevieh> so, sagt mir jetzt noch jemand, wie ich die %%&$ SIM Pin Eingabe beim Start und Einloggen wegbekomme?
<Rochvellon> falscher chan?
<testdr> .. frag mal die Deutsche Bank
<stevieh> richtiger chan.
<_moep_> stevieh: du kannst das im handy einstellen
<stevieh> SIM Karte im WWAN drin mit PIN und der merkt sich die PIN nicht, der schnitzelkasten
<_moep_> dass du keine pin abfrage willst
<SunTsu> stevieh: kenne ich. Ich suche auch noch nach der Lösung
<_moep_> simabfrage abschalten??
<stevieh> das ging mal
<stevieh> simabfrage?
<_moep_> äh
<Rochvellon> aso, hatte jetzt auf android oder ios getippt xD
<_moep_> pin
<_moep_> das geht sogar bei meinem nokia 65xx
<SunTsu> Nein, SIM im WWAN modem
<SunTsu> moehm: Falsche Baustelle
<stevieh> _moep_: nö, das mach ich nicht. das ist ne vertragskarte.
<_moep_> mit wcdail
<SunTsu> Ich habe die PIN sogar in der Verbindung stehen, und sie wird gemerkt, nur leider auch ignoriert
<_moep_> kannst du das auch so machen
<_moep_> (oder war es wxdail)
<stevieh> du meintest sicher wvdial
<_moep_> ja
<stevieh> aber ich will die PIN nicht wegmachen
<_moep_> das kann das afaik auch
<SunTsu> _moep_: Wir wollen die PIN nicht entfernen. Wir wollen nur nicht bei jedem Login gefragt werden, sondern nur wenn wir die Karte auch nutzen
<_moep_> echo "AT+CPIN=1234" > /dev/ttyUSB0
<stevieh> vor allem weil ich auch noch rfkill annhab ;-)
<SunTsu> Man kann eine PIN auch im Verbindungsmanager speichern, interessiert ihn nur nicht
<stevieh> aber wer weiss moep, vielleicht hasse sogar recht, mal schauen, wo das wwan so rumfällt
<SunTsu> Ich nutze verschiedene Karten, keine Lust daß mir das wegen falscher PIN gesperrt wird
<stevieh> hmm... da wirst du damit nix machen können.
<mrkramps> die karte ggf. vorübergehend in einem anderen endgerät betreiben, und dort die simabfrage deaktivieren?
<stevieh> ok, AT+CPIN würde gehen, aber wenn müsste ich das ins rc.local reinschreiben und dann steht die da im klartext...
<stevieh> mal überlegen
<stevieh> mrkramps: die PIN soll aber bleiben.
<mrkramps> ah, verpeilt … nicht telefonschutz, sondern kartenschutz
<mrkramps> stevieh, UMTSmon schon ausprobiert?
<stevieh> kennichnich
<Keba> Hallo :)
<Keba> Ich nutze Ubuntu 12.04 und "hwe-support-status --verbose" sagt mir, dass der Support für meinen HWE-Stack ausläuft. Also den vorgeschlagenen Befehl ausgeführt (ich würde ganz gerne bei 12.04 bleiben), will aber nicht, Fehlermeldung: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419347/ – Was hab ich kaputt gemacht und wie mach ich das wieder heile?
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<testdr> keba: du hast pakete als grundvoraussetzung markiert und das update bemerkt das und kann für diese pakete kein update durchführen, weil es dafür keines gibt --- alternative, darauf verzichten ? welche programme brauchen diese speziellen pakete? .. oder ohne update weiter leben ... denn 12.04 läuft sowieso in wenigen Monaten aus ...  verglichen mit 14.04LTS
<Keba> testdr: Das verstehe ich nicht. 12.04 wird doch bis April 2017 unterstützt, das sind mehr als "wenige Monate". Nein, ich möchte nich auf ein Update verzichten. Ja, ich will die Pakete installieren, zwecks HWE-Update.
<testdr> Keba: ich weiß nicht was "HWE" ist .. ubuntu ist eben mehr als nur canonical 
<k1l_> hwe sind die backports kernel und xorg kram. 
<mrkramps> Keba, die Zeile "Conflicts: libglapi-mesa:i386 (>= 0~)" ist das eigentliche problem
<mrkramps> ich habe die aktualisierung heute auch gemacht und bislang keine lösung gefunden, außer sämtliche i386-Pakete zu deinstallieren
<mrkramps> Keba, noch gelesen?
<mrkramps> Keba, http://askubuntu.com/questions/493541/hardware-enablement-stack-hwe-out-of-support
<testdr> mrkramps: wenn mein Rechner abstürzt .. bist Du dran schuld .. 
<mrkramps> testdr, ich habe dich nicht angesprochen
<testdr> mrkramps: nicht persönlich nehmen .. ich hab ein einnehmendes wesen ..
<mrkramps> testdr, lesen! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Keba> mrkramps: Danke :)
<Keba> mrkramps: Die oberste Antwort hilft nicht?
<mrkramps> Keba, wie ich schon sagte, ich habe das spontan damit gelöst sämtliche i386-pakete aus meinem system zu schmeissen
<Keba> der Befehl in der obersten Antwort läuft, mal sehen ob das hilft :)
<Keba> Wie kann ich mir denn meine i386-Pakete anzeigen?
<mrkramps> Keba:$ dpkg --get-selections | grep i386
<mrkramps> wine, skype, steam usw. hängen auch auf 64-bit an 32-bit-paketen
<Keba> Danke :)
<Keba> so, ich bin mal schlafen. Der nächste Reboot zeigt dann, obs geklappt hat :)
<testdr> mrkramps: .. so bin wieder da ... also das letzte update auf 12.04 läuft immer noch problemlos, . ..d.h. da sind wirklich besondere paketresourcen im spiel wenn es hakt ..
<mrkramps> testdr, die HWE upgrades haben schon immer etwas probleme machen können, wenn der paketwust auf dem system etwas unüberscheubar wurde
<_moep_> testdr: du wolltest doch pennen ;)
<testdr> mrkramps: .. das meinte ich damit,  er hat irgendwo was besonderes ausgewählt . .. nur ich mache nicht jedesmal ein update, wenn eines verfügbar ist und kann dann auch nicht sagen ob nicht doch vielleicht etwas quer läuft ..
<testdr> _moep_: mein rechner schläft nie ..
<testdr> _moep_: nur der reboot kann länger dauern ..
#ubuntu-de 2014-07-18
<LupusE> g'morgen
<Zerant> Moin, kurze frage. Ich habe 3 Ubuntu 12.04 Server. Auf 2 davon ist der Kernel 3.8.0-44-generic und auf dem dritten nur 3.2.0-67-generic installiert. Die Sourcen sind gleich. Weder aptitude noch apt-get dist-upgrade bringt den 3.8 auf den dritten server, jemand ne idee warum?
<pog> moin, ich bin gerade an einer Vorbereitung zu einer Installation auf einem Rechner, der Win 8.1. hat
<pog> sie sieht man, ob eine Device MBR oder GPT formatiert ist? mit gparted hab ich die Info nicht gefunden.
<Perzeus> moin  moin 
<Perzeus> wie kann ich di epassword laenge nach oben setzen 
<geser> pog: schaue mal ob "fdisk -l" bei dem Laufwerk meckert (eine Warnung ausgibt)
<pog> danke geser
<pog> ich hab nun die Partitonen von Win 8.1. geschrumpft, aus Windows selbst. Es ist interessant, man kann nicht mal die haelfte des Platzes freigeben, aber trotzdem noch 200GB, was mir ja reicht.
<reissi> tach zusammen
<Zerant> <Zerant> Moin, kurze frage. Ich habe 3 Ubuntu 12.04 Server. Auf 2 davon ist der Kernel 3.8.0-44-generic und auf dem dritten nur 3.2.0-67-generic installiert. Die Sourcen sind gleich. Weder aptitude noch apt-get dist-upgrade bringt den 3.8 auf den dritten server, jemand ne idee warum?
<Zerant> sorry musste vorhin weg
<koegs> Zerant: hast du auf den Servern den LTS Enablement Stack installiert?
<Zerant> koegs, danke nein hab ich nicht
<koegs> Zerant: von alleine kommt so ein 3.8er Kernel aber auch nicht auf 12.04 :)
<Zerant> koegs, habs aber nie installiert, maybe kann man das bei der installertion angeben?
<geser> kommt vermutlich vom "linux-lts-raring" Quellpaket
<koegs> obwohl, mit der 12.04.3 kam glaub ich der 3.8er kernel
<Zerant> bei allen läuft 12.04.4
<geser> schaue mal, ob du das Paket "linux-image-3.8.0-44-generic" installiert hast (aus precise-security/updates)
<Zerant> geser, installiert er gerade das problem war das folgende packete gefehlt hatten: linux-generic-lts-raring linux-headers-generic-lts-raring linux-image-generic-lts-raring
<Zerant> warum das auf 2 installiert war aber beim dritten nicht ka
<Zerant> danke für die hilfe
<k1l> wenn man ab 12.04.2 das iso nutzt kommt automatisch der neuer kernel mit drauf. das ist vor allem wegen dem samsung kernel bug, wo das gerät kaputt geht
<k1l> und am besten geht man jetzt auf den lts-trusty kernel. der hat auch noch bis zum ende der 12.04 support
<Zerant> k1l, ich bekomme beim login auch immer diese message http://pastebin.com/8uAQ7zKZ
<Zerant> kann ich das ohne bedenken machen?
<Zerant> do-release-upgrade gibt mir nur immer "no new release"
<k1l> ja einfach wie gesagt den trusty lts backports kernel installieren.
<Zerant> also "sudo apt-get install linux-generic-lts-trusty linux-image-generic-lts-trusty"
<k1l> das do-release-upgrade geht von 12.04 auf 14.04 und wird erst am 24.july freigeschaltet wenn 14.04.1 erscheint
<Zerant> jau dachte solange warte ich noch ;)
<k1l> den kernel solltest du trotzdem schonmal wechseln
<Zerant> hmm okay
<Zerant> war mir nicht sicher wegen zfs on linux ob ich das einfach kann
<k1l> der saucy kernel ist nämlich seit gestern ohne support. sprich seit gestrn wird da nichts mehr gepatcht
<k1l> wenn alle stricke reissen kannst du den saucy kernel ja immernoch booten
<Zerant> stimmt
<Zerant> hab immer einen alten kernel rest haue ich immer raus
<Zerant> so erstmal auf 3.8.0-44 dann schaue ich mal
<Zerant> k1l, wenn ich das richtig verstehe kann ich doch eig auch das packet "linux-generc-lts-raring-eol-upgrade" installieren oder?
<k1l> nimm einfach den lts trusty kernel und gut ist
<nsaw> Mahlzeit.
<Zerant> k1l, kann ich dann die raring deinstallieren?
<k1l> ja. und die saucy wenn die trusty funktioniert
<Zerant> trusty läuft mein server ist nun auf 3.13
<Zerant> hab nun nur noch 3.8.0-44 und 3.13.0-32
<Zerant> also die kernels
<Zerant> -s
<Zerant> k1l, danke für die hilfe alles funtzt :D
<panik0815> beim Start von 14.04 erhalte ich: grub rescue>
<panik0815> habe ubuntuusers.de/GRUB Methode3 angewendt -- Fehler bleibt
<LupusE> aber beim anwenden sollte eine fehlermeldung beim 'grub-install' befehl kommen
<LupusE> (ggf installgrub, habe es ncith mehr ganz im kopf.)
<panik0815> da kam kein Fehler
<panik0815> muss bei Methode3 auch 32/64bit beachtet werden?
<panik0815> auf der LIVE-CD
<LupusE> theoretisch nicht. prektisch besser.
<LupusE> err, praktisch
<NTQ> Hallo Leute. Ich versuche gerade eine OpenVPN-Verbindung unter Ubuntu Gnome 14.04 einzurichten, aber ich kann in dem Dialog, wo ich die Daten eingegeben habe, gar nicht auf "Speichern..." drücken. Der Button ist ausgedgraut. Aber es fehlt meiner Meinung nach auch nichts?
<LupusE> secureboot oder aehnlich im bios abstellen.
<panik0815> ok
<panik0815> hab grad nur ne 32bit-CD nach grub-install kommt: Installation finished. No error reported
<panik0815> Fehler lautet nun: error: no such device: 7A03-9E48
<panik0815> grub rescue>
<LupusE> dann installierst du den MBR auf dem falschen medium? die UUID sollte sich auf live und produktiv nicth aendern.
<LupusE> und/oder der produktiv-kernel kennt deinen hdd controller nicht.
<LupusE> vielleicht mal im bios von ahci (oder aehnlich) auf compat stellen.
<panik0815> ich hatte am System nix geändert. gestern OFF - heute ON
<testdr> wenn im BIOS die Art der Festplattenverwaltung umgestellt wird, dann wurde hoffentlich ein backup gemacht, denn die falsche Verwaltung zerstört beim Schreiben die Daten ..
<testdr> panik0815: und keine live-Version zum booten da?
<panik0815> bei Start mit Live-CD ist die Platte aber da... mit allen Datn
<testdr> panik0815: dann am bios nichts ändern ..
<testdr> panik0815: hast Du die Anleitung zum grub-install via chroot im wiki.ubuntuusers.de schon durch?
<panik0815> nein
<testdr> panik0815: wenn Du nur die live-version hast, dann musst Du die durchlesen, notieren -- die wenigen wichtigen Schritte und das durchspielen ---- hast Du eine live/boot-Version mit grub-tools, dann kannst du mit so einer die Festplatte nach dem Kernel durchsuchen lassen und den (oder das grub.cfg) starten lassen
<panik0815> ok
<testdr> panik0815: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur?highlight=grub%20chroot
<panik0815>  grub rescue> ls ergibt u.a. (hd2) (hd2,msdos1)  ?? das ist die boot-hd
<panik0815> ist msdos1 normal? erscheint bei allen Festplatten (3)
<testdr> panik0815: msdos1 .. ist 1.partition ... msdos2=2.partition .. msdos3=3.partition ... teils einfacher als (hd2,1). (hd2,2)
<testdr> panik0815: und es zeigt dass die partitionierung nicht gpt ist
<panik0815> ist eine SSD 
<panik0815> was ist gpt?
<testdr> panik0815: wenn du 2 festplatten hast, also hd1 und hd2 -- dann muss festgelegt sein welche der rechner als boot-platte nimmt - normalerweise die hd1 und dann würde man da auch grub installieren .. ------------ gpt ist partitionierung für 3TB-festplatten ..
<panik0815> ist nur eine 128GB SSD
<panik0815> habe 3 Platten im System
<testdr> panik0815: du bist in der grub-shell? also us-keyboard! Du kannst da mit "ls" nachsehen was auf den partitionen ist, wenn du den treiber dazu laden kannst.
<testdr> panik0815: also z.B. ein :    ls  (hd1,msdos1)
<testdr> panik0815: hast du eine ext4-formatierte partition und das wurde noch nicht von grub geladen, dann musst du es laden mit: insmod ext4
<panik0815> ahh deshalb sehe ich nix
<panik0815> unknown filesystem
<panik0815> unknown filesystem
<panik0815> auch nach insmod ext4
<testdr> panik0815: was? immer noch unknown filesystem?
<testdr> panik0815: hast du verschlüsselt .. oder was hast du installiert?
<panik0815> ubuntu 12.04 home vershlüsselt
<testdr> panik0815: hast Du das auch durchgelesen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Shell
<testdr> panik0815: ich vergess das immer -- grub zählt die Festplatten beginnend mit 0 durch und die partitionen aber beginnend mit 1
<panik0815> ja habe ich gelesen
<testdr> panik0815: d.h. die erste Festplatte wäre ein: ls (hd0,1) .... bzw. für eine andere partition eben ls (hd0,2) u.s.w.
<panik0815> ja
<testdr> panik0815:  hat denn der insmod ext4 ohne fehler funktioniert?
<panik0815> bei mir hd2,1
<panik0815> insmod ext4 ergab auch unknown filesystem
<testdr> panik0815: ich meinte ob das laden funktionierte... nicht das "ls" danach
<panik0815> insmod selbst ergibt:unknown filesystem
<testdr> aha --- dann kann grub die module nicht nachladen .. --- du hast wirklich (wie in der wiki-anleitung) nochmal grub installiert?
<panik0815> prompt: grub rescue  --  Eingabe: insmod ext4  --> unknown filesystem
<panik0815> sudo grub-install /dev/sdc1
<panik0815> sorry ... /dev/sdc
<testdr> panik0815:  wo hast du das eingegeben ...? im live-system (dem per cd gebooteten)
<panik0815> ohh ich glaub da bin ich jetzt im abgestürzten System
<testdr> panik0815: da fehlt doch die Angabe des boot-Verzeichnisses ..
<panik0815> ok... alles noch mal von vorne :)
<testdr> panik0815: mit was .. bist du im abgestürzten System ... 
<testdr> panik0815: wenn du per live-cd bootest und dann wie im wiki beschrieben die root-directory methode nutzt .. ??
<panik0815> ist bei root-directory Methode 32/64bit egal? da steht nix explizites
<panik0815> danke erstmal ...
<testdr> panik0815: ja -- ist egal .. da in dem fall die livecd den grub schreibt .. und nicht in das installierte system gewechselt wird, das wird nur gebraucht um dem grub zu zeigen wo auf der platte die module liegen ..
<testdr> ... nicht mal schnell genug tippen geht ..
<leszek> NTQ: die openvpn pakete sind aber installiert ? Evtl. fehlen die einfach und deshalb kannst du nicht abspeichern
<dreamon> Habe gerade eine Update Meldung erhalten "Hardware Enablement Stacks (HWE) are incorporated into installers for select Ubuntu LTS"
<dreamon> Stimme ich zu und lasse installieren, kommt -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7814808/
<k1l_> hast du was installiert aus PPAs oder von fremdpaketen, die was mit xserver oder video treiber zu tun haben?
<dreamon> k1l_, Hmm.. PPAs sind mit Sicherheit welche drauf. Aber was die Grafikkarte anbelangt, hab ich schon lange Aufgegeben. Weil die Hybrid nicht richtig lief
<emlvis> dreamon, schau mal, ob dir das hier hilft http://askubuntu.com/questions/493541/hardware-enablement-stack-hwe-out-of-support
<dreamon> Aktuell läuft bumblee als ppa
<emlvis> ok, dann hilft dir mein link nicht
<k1l_> dann insatllier erstmal nur die trusty lts kernel
<dreamon> k1l_, Muß ich den händisch installieren oder kommt der per update?
<emlvis> wobei das bumblee ppa eigentlich keinen einfluss auf pakete im HWE haben sollte
<emlvis> dreamon, hwe immer händisch anstoßen
<k1l_> dreamon: installier die genannten lts trusty backport kernel meta packages
<emlvis> siehe auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LTS_Enablement_Stacks
<dreamon> Ok, mach ich . Danke
<dreamon> sudo apt-get -s install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-trusty-eol-upgrade linux-generic-lts-trusty xserver-xorg-lts-trusty libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-trusty
<dreamon> E: Paket linux-generic-lts-trusty-eol-upgrade kann nicht gefunden werden
<dreamon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7814874/
<panik0815> habe 12.04 mit boot-Fehler: grub rescue>    muss ich für 'grub-install' auch Desktop-CD 12.04 verwenden, oder geht auch 14.04  -- 12.04 gibts wohl nicht mehr
<testdr> panik0815: das geht auch mit der neuen live-cd
<testdr> panik0815: halt dich nur an die Beschreibung auf der Seite ... 
<panik0815> chroot Methode mit Standard Desktop-CD
<testdr> panik0815: halt! .. 14.04 hat grub-2.x und 12.04 grub-1.9x .... das sollte dann besser die chroot methode sein .. 
<panik0815> chroot und nicht root-directory
<testdr> panik0815: ich hab das nie versucht wie weit die grub2-versionen sich mixen lassen .. --- Du kannst beides probieren, wie gesagt -- mit unterschiedlichen grub-versionen hab ich keine ahnung .. das würden dann die fehlermeldungen zeigen ..
<panik0815> kann ich  mit der 'falschen' Methode das System irreparabel killen?
<testdr> panik0815: wenn das alles nichts hilft ist die alternative die super-grub-boot-disc ..
<panik0815> ok
<testdr> panik0815: nein .. nicht mitden methoden auf der seite .. die ändern nur den grub-install teil und nicht die partitionierung oder die anderen daten
<panik0815> prima die Daten sind nämlich alle noch da ... jetzt :)
<testdr> panik0815: die 12.04 live-version gibt es natürlich noch ... ist nur etwas versteckt auf den download seiten ..
<panik0815> aha
<panik0815> habe nach boot-Fehler (12.04) 'grub rescue>' mit USB-Stick gebootet (14.04). Grub mit chroot-Methode restauriert (ohne Fehler). Beim Neustart: 'Loading Operating System...' error: File not found ... grub rescue>
<nysosym> Nabend
<mrkramps> ich habe gerade eine wlan-karte im BIOS wieder reaktiviert (hatte die vorübergehend mal nicht gebraucht). Warum erkennt 14.04 die jetzt nicht?
<mrkramps> bzw. nicht mehr?
<ppq> mrkramps, was sagt rfkill dazu?
<ppq> und lspci?
<PBeck> womöglich ist auch der hardwareschalter noch deakiviert - leider schon weg
<mrkramps> letzte anfrage hat sich erledigt, gab zwei einstellungsdialoge im bio, in denen man wireless deativieren konnte :\
#ubuntu-de 2014-07-19
<betzi> besteht eine möglichkeit herrauszufinden wie eine datei erstellt wurde?
<sdx23> betzi: Wie?
<betzi> sdx23, eine datei die vorher nicht da war, die nun da ist und ich will herrausfinden wie sie erstellt wurde. user und grp sind bekannt, timestamp natürlich auch
<bekks> Was meinst du mit "wie"?
<sdx23> Ich denke unabhängig davon ist die Antwort "Nein".
<betzi> danke
<betzi> kann man live betrachten welched dateien im dateisystem geändert werden?
<betzi> eine art debug oder ähnliches des filesystems
<sdx23> Gibt es. Auch inotify, das sagt etwas weniger.
<peterwds> hallo. ich habe einen alten pc und möchte die grafikeffekte abschalten. wie geht das?
<testdr> guten morgen, nutzt jemand intensiver btrfs und kennt den effekt wenn die partition langsam voll wird (ca. 500GB) und es besonders nach dem ersten mount zu längeren denkpausen(größenordnung -> 1 Minute) kommt?
<testdr> die btrfs-partition wurde mit compress option gemountet und wird als http-proxy genutzt, da fällt das deutlich auf, wenn der browser Gedenkminuten einlegt .. in der prozessliste zeigt sich dann deutlich die aktivität der btrfs-module ..
<bekks> Dieser Effekt ist durchaus bekannt, und liegt vor allem an der Kompression.
<testdr> bekks: kann nicht ganz stimmen --- denn er stockte auch bei einer Datei, die nicht zu komprimieren war -- es sieht für mich aus wie bei verschlüsselten partitionen, die ab einer bestimmten Größe deutlich mehr leseaktivität am anfang verlangen bis die verteilten brocken im speicher sind. zum glück ist das mein erster großer test mit btrfs und es trat definitiv nicht auf als die partition nur zu 70-80% belegt war ..
<testdr> bekks: nutzt du bereits btrfs?
<bekks> testdr: "die nicht zu komprimieren war" impliziert, dass die Kompression loslief und nichts komprimieren konnte.
<bekks> Und ein hoher Füllgrad eines FS impliziert eine statistische Verkleinerung der freien Bereiche und damit eine erhöhte Aktivität bei der Suche nach freien Blöcken.
<testdr> bekks: nein -- es hängt definitiv mit der belegung ab und für mich sieht es aus, als wenn ab 90% Belegung von den 500GB viele GB durchsucht werden bis diese Strukturen einmal im Speicher sind -- die cpu-auslastung geht also gar nicht hoch, der wartet nur auf die Festplatte, weil dort vieles (von unterschiedlichen orten) geliefert werden muss. Es hätte ja sein können, dass das mit 14.04 besser wird und ich hab noch nicht mal versucht int
<bekks> "...und damit eine erhöhte Aktivität bei der Suche nach freien Blöcken"
<bekks> Der muss den b-Tree in den RAM kriegen und das dauert halt länger je voller das FS ist
<testdr> bekks: .. wahrscheinlich - aber je größer die Partition ist, desto größer ist der wohl auch - denn bei kleineren Testgrößen hatte ich den deutlichen Effekt nicht (d.h. Partition unter 100GB)
<testdr> bekks: und diese struktur scheint über die ganze partition verteilt zu sein -- nicht an wenigen stellen konzentriert, weil die platte nur noch am "ackern" ist und die btrfs-prozesse .. auf "waiting" sind ..
<Yoshimo> wo stell ich denn im neuesten Ubuntu ein dass Grub sofort Linux auswählt und das BackupWindows links liegen lässt anstatt 10 Sekunden zu warten?
<k1l> in den grub defaults
<testdr> Yoshimo: /etc/default/grub  -> GRUB_DEFAULT ist die Nummer des default menüpunktes ...
<k1l> Yoshimo: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2 dort unter konfiguration ist es erklärt
<kubine> Title: GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<testdr> Yoshimo: verlangt dann ein update-grub damit die Einstellungen auch in die grub.cfg übertragen werden..
<dreamon> Habe hier ein 12.04 das auf 14.04 soll. ->2Partitionen / und /home wobei home mit encrypt verschlüsselt ist.  Würde gerne / auf eine 120GB SSD haben. Und /home wie gehabt auf HDD mit ecryptfs verschlüsselt. Frage: Wie könnte das am bequemsten von statten gehen? distupgrade und dann nur die Partition auf die SSD übertragen?
<bekks> Neuninstallation, ohne Verschlüsselung.
<dreamon> Bisher hab ich nur upgrades gemacht. Angenommen ich mache neuinstallation 14.04 und will ja meine /home wieder zurückkopieren, dann sind die configs doch alle noch auf 12.04 ausgelegt. Gibt doch bestimmt probleme?
<jokrebel> durchaus denkbar
<testdr> dreamon: ich würde deshalb eine Neuinstallation auf einen freien Festplattenbereich machen ... also falls nicht vorhanden vorher etwas Platz frei schaufeln damit die alte Version immer noch läuft und den einfachen Zugriff auf die verschlüsselten Daten erlaubt, die dann aus der auch in das neue umkopiert werden können (das was benötigt wird)
<jokrebel> dreamon: Wobei hier schon mehrere do-release-upgrades _relativ_ problemlos durchliefen. Offiziel ist das LTS-Upgrade aber erst mit 14.04.1 verfügbar (und zu empfehlen). Ach ja - und verscvhlüsselt hatte ich natürlich auch nirgends ;-)
<dreamon> Vielleicht sollte ich das / einfach auf die SSD kopieren und davon booten und schauen das ich /home eingebunden ist. Dann ein entspanntes upgrade sollte doch auch zielführend sein.
<bekks> Völliger Unsinn :)
<bekks> Was genau spricht gegen eine Neuinstallation ohne Verschlüsselung?
<dreamon> bekks, Siehe oben. ( Bisher hab ich nur upgrades gemacht. Angenommen ich mache neuinstallation 14.04 und will ja meine /home wieder zurückkopieren, dann sind die configs doch alle noch auf 12.04 ausgelegt. Gibt doch bestimmt probleme?)
<dreamon> bekks, Völliger Unsinn - bitte begründen.
<dreamon> Sollte man bei neuinstallation auf eine SSD etwas beachten, oder wird das automatisch richtig formatiert. (bei ssd gibts doch dieses TRIM)
<jokrebel> dreamon: Ich hab einfach _alles_ komplett auf die neue SSD geklont (dadurch hatte ich dann ja ein Fullbackup) und auf der ssd dann ganz entspannt das releas-upgrade gemacht. Aber wie gesagt, ohne Verschlüsseungsgedönse und offiziell erst wenn 14.04punkt1 raus ist anzuraten.
<dreamon> jokrebel, 24.Juli ist glaub stichtag für 14.04.1? Dann wart ich noch solang
<jokrebel> dreamon: Ende Juli hab ich auch im Hinterkopf.
<jokrebel> dreamon: Und das ist ja nicht mehr lang und dann sollte auch die letzten Kinderkrankheiten gefixt sein. Bereite derweil schonmal den Plan fürs vorhergehende Backup vor.
<dreamon> jokrebel, jo.. hihi. 
<dreamon> jokrebel, ssd geklont - mit dd ? -> Ist das bei SSD noch erlaubt?
<sdx23> "erlaubt" - es wird stark davon abgeraten.
<_moep_> dreamon: nein darauf droht der Tod *scnr* :P
<dreamon> Nu aber. Wie kriegt man dann das Zeug rüber?
<sdx23> Wiki -> SSD
<imox> hey, wenn ich ubuntu in ner vmware installiere habe ich keine 1080p Auflösung. Wie kann ich das umstellen?
<mrkramps> imox, Gasterweiterungen?
<testdr> imox: das ist eine vmware frage. ... ! bei qemu braucht es z.B. die Angabe -vga vmware ...
<imox> testdr: qemu?
<testdr> imox: man qemu ... unter linux ..ubuntu
<imox> ok und wo soll die angabe hin? 
<mrkramps> !VMware/Tools > imox 
<kubine> imox: Informationen zu VMware/Tools finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VMware/Tools
<mrkramps> das im gastsystem installieren
<imox> vmware tools habe ich installiert
<testdr> imox: quatsch, wenn ich : die ubuntu-14.04 liveVersion starte kommt die sogar mit 2360x1770 Auflösung hoch und zwar mit: qemu-system-x86_64 -m 2G -vga vmware  /data/iso/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<testdr> d.h. in der live-Version ist der notwendige graka-treiber drin ..
<testdr> imox: da fehlte noch ein "-cdrom" .. in der getippten Zeile ..
<imox> wenn man die vmware tools von vmware installiert gehts. mit den open nicht
<subz3r0> nabend
<subz3r0> wenn ich ssh-add nutze, nach nem reboot sind die keys wieder futsch und ich muss wieder ssh-add nutzen
<subz3r0> warum speichert er die nicht perm?
#ubuntu-de 2014-07-20
<semi__> hi
<vale981> ^
<vale981> ^^
<jokrebel_> treaki: Bitte repariere Deine Verbindung
<jokrebel_> treaki: Bitte repariere Deine Verbindung
<dreamon> jokrebel_, Erinnerst du dich gestern noch ans Thema klonen auf eine SSD? darf ich fragen ob du es mit dd gemacht hast?
<jokrebel_> dreamon: Ich hab das schon vor einiger Zeit mit Clonezilla gemacht. Aber es wird wohl eigentlich von sowas abgeraten.
<dreamon> Genau. Ich hab mal nachgelesen. Es wird gparted empfohlen weil es die Sektorengröße richtig verwendet. Logisch und Physikalisch. Als ich es mit dem kopiert hatte funktionierte es auch. Etwas mehr aufwand, weil man händisch noch anpassen mußte aber es läuft. 
<dreamon> Beim kopieren mit dd oder dergleichen wird die Sektorgröße nicht beachtet. daher mit vorsicht zu geniesen. 
<jokrebel_> hm
<d0x> Hi, kennt jmd. etwas um ports von z.B. localhost:10000 auf x.x.x.x:20000 zu leiten? Das ganze sollte auch haeufig anpassbar sein (oefters in einer Minute) und kein root zugriff verlangen
<d0x> Also eine Anwendung auf dem Server muss die Ports umbiegen.
<bekks> iptables
<d0x> iptables braucht root, oder?
<bekks> Und root Zugriff ist zwangsweise notwendig für Portumleitungen.
<d0x> Hm, ich kann doch auch mit SSH ports weiterleiten (ohne root). Nur brauch ich keinen SSH tunnel
<bekks> Ein SSH Tunnel ist keine Portumleitung.
<d0x> Stimmt, dann hab ich mich falsch ausgedrueckt. Das Problem ist, dass ich in einem Firefox die Proxyzuordnung von aussen nicht aendern kann. Daher wollte ich ihn einfach auf localhost:10000 zeigen lassen und diesen Port dann nach und nach auf verschiedene Proxies mappen
<d0x> s/von aussen/mit selenium/
<d0x> Das geht super mit iptables, nur das root "problem" ist halt bloed...
<bekks> Ja, dein Problem ist nur als root lösbar.
<d0x> hm, mist. Danke
<d0x> d.h. eine kleine Anwendung bauen die dann unter root laeuft, eine Datei in /tmp/portMapping.xxx ausliesst und die iptables dementsprechend anpasst?
<d0x> da koennte ich dann noch anpassen, dass nur bestimmte ports verwendet werden duerfen
<treaki__> jokrebel_, sorry, merke das erst jetzt
<treaki__> werd das mal gleich reparieren... aber solange irc beenden
<jokrebel> Ich möchte ein Ubuntu mit eigener Home-Partition umziehen. Hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_umziehen ist es aber nur ohne separate /home erklärt. Bin mir jetzt etwas unsicher
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu umziehen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> was heisst umziehen?
<testdr> nach bayern .. oder berlin?
<jokrebel> naja - ja jetzt die / und die /home auf ne HD geklont die per USB-Adapter dranhängt. da aber / auf ext3 ist, die neue SSD aber ja besser ext4 haben sollte und man da ja auch nicht klonen sollte, wollt ich das mit rsync oder so machen. 
<jokrebel> da
<bekks> MAn kann on the fly ein ext3 als ext4 mounten.
<bekks> Und anschliessend fügt man trim in der fstab hinzu und ist fertig.
<jokrebel> bekks: Das wenn Du mir gestern gesagt hättest hätte man da noch drüber reden können. Inzwischen hab ich die SSD gewiped :-/
<bekks> Es wurde gestern gesagt, dass man ein ext3 zu ext4 konvertieren kann ;)
<bekks> Bzw. ext3 als ext4 mounten kann.
<bekks> Aber zurück zu deinem Problem? Wo genau hängst du denn jetzt fest?
<jokrebel> bekks: Wenn ich also sowohl / als auch /home mit cp oder so rüber kopiere hab ich noch nicht mal was gewonnen, weil ja das mit dem trim in der fstab dann immer noch nicht drin ist?
<bekks> Richtig.
<jokrebel> och ne. Wie geh ich besser vor? Wollte mich vor einer aufwändigen Neuinstallation drücken
<bekks> Wieso NEusinstallation?
<jokrebel> Da würde ich wochen sitzen bis wieder alles so wäre wie ich es mag.
<bekks> "Ändere die fstab".
<jokrebel> aber das mit dem wipe war sinnvoll?
<bekks> Nö.
<bekks> Das war vollkommen unnötig.
<jokrebel> aber es war eine Klonkopie
<bekks> JA und?
<bekks> Trim erfordert ein Dateisystem dass das unterstützt, und die fstab-Option, die das einschaltet. Klonkopie ist völlig egal, ebenso wie das Wiping einer SSD nutzlos ist.
<jokrebel> mir wurde gesagt, dass das schlecht sei, weil dann alle Blöcke als belegt markiert sind.
<bekks> Das was schlecht ist?
<jokrebel> schlecht für die SSD und die Performance nehm ich an.
<bekks> Was?
<bekks> Redest du gerade von ext3, ext4, Trim, Klonkopie oder Wiping?
<sdx23> jokrebel: hast du das wipen mit ata secure erase gemacht? Sonst sind die Blöcke immernoch als belegt markiert. (es sei denn, der SSD Controller ist hinreichend intelligent)
<jokrebel> äh? so ziemlich von allem. 
<bekks> jokrebel: "Das" ist ein Singular, und bezieht sich idR. nicht auf mehrere Möglichkeiten.
<jokrebel> sdx23: Wie in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSD/Secure-Erase beschrieben mit hdparm
<jokrebel> bekks: Ich hatte ne komplette HD auf ne SSD geklont. WinXP, Swap, / (ext3) /home (ext4). Die hab ich nun nochmal platt gemacht, damit ich das "besser" migrieren kann.
<bekks> Du hast den aufwendigsten aller Wege gewählt.
<bekks> Interessant wäre auch, wie du "geklont" hast.
<jokrebel> bekks: wenn ich mich recht erinnere hab ich es mit clonezilla gemacht gehabt. (vielleicht auch per GParted). 
<bekks> Urgs. Das ist ein ser suboptimaler Weg, wenn man mit SSD hantiert.
<bekks> *sehr sogar
<jokrebel> Aber seis drum, nun ist sie zurückgesetzt und ich hab (größere) Partitionen für / und /home (diesmal als ext4) und eine Swap angelegt. Jetzt möcht ich es endlich "richtig" machen ;-)
<jokrebel> Nur müsst ich jetzt dann mal langsam anfangen, sonst brauch ich das heut nicht mehr beginnen fürchte ich.
<bekks> rsync und fertig. Dann bist du in einer Stunde fertig.
<jokrebel> womit wir wieder bei der Ausgangsfrage wären <g>
<jokrebel> Ich möchte ein Ubuntu mit eigener Home-Partition umziehen. Hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_umziehen ist es aber nur ohne separate /home erklärt. Bin mir jetzt etwas unsicher
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu umziehen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> oder gibt es einfacheres? Ich bin per Live gebootet. DIe SSD ist drin und vorbereitet. (sda1 /   sda2 swap   sda3 für home). Die Sicherung hängt per USB dran und hat die zu übernehmenden 2 Partition unter sdb2 / und sdb4 /home
<testdr> jokrebel: sieh man rsync -> dont cross filesystem bounderies ... also erst root (das ist dann mit der Option ohne home und dann home extra auf die andere partition ..)
<Rochvellon> jokrebel: dann mounte beide partitionen wie unter "Partitionen unter der LiveCD einbinden" und seperate Boot-Partition beschrieben
<jokrebel> testdr: äh das hab ich nicht wirklich verstanden
<jokrebel> Rochvellon: Also einfach überall boot durch home ersetzen?
<bekks> Nein.
<testdr> jokrebel: das war aber noch einfacher als der Hinweis von Rochevellon ... da mußt du die fehlenden mount-punkte vorher anlegen und mounten
<bekks> Altes /home nach /mnt/alt mounten, neues nach /mnt/neu - dann rsync benutzen
<bekks> Und das ganze für alle Partitionen wiederholen.
<Billi> Hallo
<testdr> helo
<bekks> 550 ELHO
<Billi> ich will einen Ubuntu-Server erstellen (auf meinem Spiele-PC) jedoch bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich dann auch normal bei meinem PC spielen und arbeiten kann auch wenn der server läuft?
<testdr> mail bekks: .. end with single point on line
<bongleger> hallo, hat ubuntu irgendwas spezielles eingebaut, um das system von der einen version auf die naechste zu aktualisieren, oder laeuft das wie bei debian (aktuelle quellen in /etc/apt/sources.list eintragen und dann apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade)?
<bekks> .
<bekks> bongleger: Ubuntu und Debian haben beide do-release-upgrade
<bekks> bongleger: Manuell in der sources.list herumpfuschen ist keine gute Idee.
<bongleger> aehm... was? oO
<k1l> Billi: das macht meistens keinen sinn. vor allem, da die gamer pc hardware  unmengen an energie verbraucht
<k1l> !upgrade > bongleger 
<kubine> bongleger: Informationen zu Upgrade finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upgrade
<Rochvellon> Billi: mittels virtualisierung kannst du mehrere maschinen gleichzeitig laufen lassen
<Billi> Rochvellon:  wie geht das?
<Billi> Rochvellon:  bzw. was ist das dann genau
<phillip> Billi: sollte aber gehen was zu vorhast
<bekks> Billi: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Virtualisierung
<kubine> Title: Virtualisierung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Billi> verbraucht das weniger energie?
<k1l> Billi: du bist die bewusst, dass die serverdienste nur erreichbar sind, wenn der rechner dann auch an ist?
<bekks> Billi: Nur weniger Energiehungrige Hardware verbraucht weniger Energie.
<Billi> ok
<Billi> danke für die Hilfe :)
<bongleger> danke bekks und kubine, ich schau mir das mal an. (btw. unter debian gab's bei mir mit dem rumpfuschen nie probleme... aber wenn's da was offizielles gibt, dann probier ich das mal aus.)
<jokrebel> och ne! jetzt ist er nach ner Zeit wegen überhitzung einfach ausgegangen sagt das BIOS. Wie find ich nun raus ob das rsync fertig war vorher?
<jokrebel> wenn schon GParted meint, die Ursprungspartition hat 9,65 GiB benutzt und das Ziel hat aber nur 5,86 riecht das erstmal schlecht
<jokrebel> kann man das wieder aufnehmen irgendwie? Oder muss ich da nochmal von vorne beginnen?
<jokrebel> ""sudo rsync --stats --progress --numeric-ids -aAhHSP  /mnt/alt/ /mnt/neu/"" lief schon ne Zeitlang
<jokrebel> Laptop steht jetzt auf nem Gebläse
<testdr> jokrebel: rsync kopiert mit den richtigen Optionen nur was noch nicht kopiert wurde, was unvollständig war oder sich je nach Vorgabe geändert hat(ist normalerweise zeitstempel)
<testdr> jokrebel: d.h. wenn ein rsync lauf durch war, dann ist der folgende lauf nur noch eine kontrolle und es wird nichts mehr kopiert ..
<jokrebel> testdr: Und die Optionen passen so?
 * _moep_ hatte damals die ausm wiki genommen
<testdr> jokrebel: keine Ahnung - du hast zu viele optionen, die ich nicht nutze ... ich mach fast alles mit -a
<jokrebel> hab das auch aus dem Wiki http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_umziehen#Daten-mit-dem-Programm-rsync-kopieren
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu umziehen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<_moep_> ich hab für sowas immer nur sudo rsync -av --progress /home /media/Backup/ 
<_moep_> genutzt
<_moep_> rsync testet dann, ob was geändert wurde, wenn nicht macht es weiter
<testdr> jokrebel: na ja, wenn Du viele hardlinks hast .. ... aber gerade nachgeschaut Dein "-P" = --progress
<Rochvellon> jo, rsync übertragt nur die teile, die noch nicht übertragen wurden. solltest also problemlos da weiter machen, wo du aufgehört hast. evtl. besser, wenn du die dateisystem vorher noch checkst
<jokrebel> Gibts da ne Möglichkeit den Fortschritt nachzuschaun (wie viel % schon erledigt sind (oder noch übrig) am besten noch mit errechneter Restzeit :-)
<testdr> jokrebel: was ist mit df ... zeigt das nicht an wie viel schon "drüben" ist?
<testdr> jokrebel: ohne jetzt panik zu verbreiten -- mein letztes rsync auf eine andere platte von ca. 400GB hat mehrere stunden gedauert ..
<bekks> Was bei 400GB jetzt nicht so ungewöhnlich ist.
<_moep_> testdr: ach spaßig wird es erst, wenn man irgendwo viele kleine dateien hat, z.B. .purple/
<testdr> _moep_: das sind nicht viele .. was glaubst wie ein web-proxy aussieht .. (so richtung squid)
 * jokrebel hat ja Gott sei Dank nur ne 120 GB-Platte
<stevieh> naja, kommt ja immer drauf an, wie so ne Platte angeschlossen ist ;-)
<jokrebel> theoretisch müsste der Wert bei "Benutzt" von df wenn rsync fertig ist aufs byte gleich sein, oder?
<bekks> Nö.
<stevieh> und eigentlich empfiehlt "man" für so ne Art umzug eher tar und pipe
<bekks> rsync oder eine tar pipe, ja.
 * jokrebel fängt jetzt nicht nochmal an ;-)
<stevieh> jokrebel: na, das kannste dir ausrechnen, ab wann es sich lohnt ;-)
<jokrebel> stevieh: soll heißen dass das dann auch wesentlich schneller ist?
<stevieh> ach, eigentlich glaub ich das nicht wirklich
<bekks> Nicht zwangsweise, rsync und tar nehmen sich nicht viel.
<stevieh> kannst ja mal "rechnen" wieviel du an der Sättigung der Platte bzw. der Interfaces bist.
<stevieh> ich hab manchmal so aktionen gehabt, wo irgendwas 30h gedauert hab und da fiel mir die ersten 4-5h immer wieder was ein, wie ich es doppelt so schnell machen kann, das hat sich dann schon gelohnt :-)
<jokrebel> so! / wär fertig per rsync von /mnt/alt nach /mnt/neu übertragen. Allerdings ist bei df "Benutzt" _nicht_ identisch, ja sogar stärker abweichend. Und nu?
<stevieh> es wird wahrscheinlich grösser sein?
<jokrebel> nein das neue ist kleiner. Allerdings ist die neue Partition größer. Sind das gar nicht die benutzten Byte sonder sectoren oder so?
<jokrebel> stevieh: Bis ich das ausgerechnet hab verlier ich aber ja auch wertvolle Zeit <g>
<bekks> jokrebel: Lass rsybc nochmal laufen und synce die möglichen Änderungen.
 * jokrebel hat rsync vorher noch nie benutzt. [/OUTmode]
<jongleur> Hi. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich (temporär) in Ubuntu 12.04 sicherstellen kann, dass keine Updates gesucht oder installiert werden? Muss Performance-Tests für eine eigene Software entwickeln, und will deshalb möglichst alle störenden Einflüsse abstellen
<jongleur> sorry: durchführen, nicht entwickeln ;)
<testdr> jongleur: in den Einstellung - da kannst Du abstellen dass nach updates geschaut werden soll
<testdr> jongleur: Aktualisierungen --> dort menüpunkt Einstellungen
<jongleur> testdr: danke. Ich hatte befürchtet, es sei komplizierter
<jokrebel> so. Erstmal Danke an alle. / und /home ist nun soweit auf die neue SSD kopiert.
<stevieh> :-)
<andrk> hallo. frage: kann ich die sudoers-liste so beeinflussen, dass man für systemupdates kein passwort eingeben muss? sprich für: sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jokrebel> andrk: Man kann in der Aktuallisierungsverwaltung festlegen, dass sicherheitsrelevante Updates automatisch installiert werden. Reicht Dir das?
<andrk> nein, eigentlich nicht
<bekks> Nein, so kann man sudo nicht einstellen.
<bekks> Man kann sudo nur so einstellen, dass der Benutzer für apt-get kein Passwort benötigt.
<jokrebel_> so. Umzug ist fertig und läuft wieder wie gewohnt. (Gefühlt aber auch nicht schneller beim boot oder so). Nochmal danke für die Unterstützung.
<imox> wie komm ich denn über /dev/input/by-id an mein keyboard rein? 
<jokrebel_> imox: Warum will man das?
<jokrebel_> imox: Sag doch einfach was Du genau zu erreichen/bewirken versuchst.
<imox> ich hab doch das problem mit dem magnetkartenleser. ich versuche halt mit c das abzufangen und dann richtig weiterzugeben. 
 * jokrebel_ hat das Stichwort "magnetkartenleser" die Tage mal gelesen, aber kann sich da nicht mehr so genau erinnern.
<imox> ok das problem ist, dass die keys die gesendet werd nicht richtig ankommen. es gibt leider keien lösung. auf der cmd kommen die aber richtig an und nur ist meine idee, dass ich die halt vor dem desktop abfange und irgndwie richtig weiter leite
<jokrebel_> Ich denke es wäre sinnvoll, das gesamte nochmal in ein paar Sätzen näher zu erläutern. Man sollte nicht davon ausgehn, dass alle die Probleme aller für längere Zeit komplett im Hinterkopf habe.
<imox> also ist das irgendwie meine einzige lösung ;(
<imox> hoffe ich zumindestens
<imox> jokrebel_: oder dir fällt noch was besseres ein ;) 
<imox> jokrebel_: also magst mir sagen wie da dran komme ;) 
<jokrebel_> imox: Ohne zu wissen um was es genau geht, was die Hardwareeckdaten sind, die OS-Daten  und was bereits versucht wurde -> nein ... und ich werde jetzt nicht Stunden? Tage? Wochen? durchgrepen um Dein Problem in Gänze zu verstehn.
<imox> achso sorry ich dachte das oben hätte alles beantwortet. Das ist ein Magnetkartenleser der funktioniert wie eine Tastatur. Und ich habs auf allen ubuntu Versionen versucht immer das gleiche Ergbenis. Die keys kommen auf dem Destkop falsch ran. Über den Magnetkartenleser kann ich dir leider nicht mehr infos geben. 
<imox> Aber wie gesagt dafür gibt es wirklich keine Lösung. Ich würde gerne wissen wie ich halt über /dev/input/by.-
<imox> jokrebel_: ich will halt mit c an das event ran ;) 
<mrkramps> imox, das ist etwas unvollständig … auf der virtuellen konsole kommen die eingaben nämlich korrekt an
<imox> mrkramps: habe ich doch geschrieben
<imox> mrkramps: kannst du mir vielleicht sagen wie über den pfad /dev/input/by-id oder by-path an das keyboard komme? 
<mrkramps> sry, cmd ist in diesem zusammenhang nicht eindeutig
<imox> ok hast recht entschuldige
<imox> was meinst du mit virteller konsole? den terminal aufn desktop?
<jokrebel_> imox: Da hab ich leider keinen blassen Schimmer und aufgrund der mehr als spärliche Infos hab ich noch nicht mal komplett erfasst was Du mit wem erreichen willst. Ich seh da nur "Kartenleser" und dann unterm Strich nur "geht nicht" - kwein Wort von was Du erreichen willst, was für Hardware das konkret ist, und und _und_
<imox> jokrebel_: ist doch auch egal ich will doch grad was ganz anderes
<imox> ich will wissen wie ich über /dev/input an das gerät ran komme
<imox> wie ich den pfad rausfinde
<imox> ich habe leider keinerleie hardware infos da steht nichts drauf. aber ist ja auch egal 
<jokrebel_> imox: Na dann noch viel Spass mit was auch immer Du mit wasauchimmer erreichen willst. Ich geh jetzt ins Bett. Viel Erfolg.
<imox> alles klar 
<imox> so habs hinbekommen 
<imox>  /dev/input/by-path/platform-i8042-serio-0-event-kbd
<imox> das hab ich gesucht
#ubuntu-de 2015-07-13
<snooky> Hi all
<snooky> Kann mir einer von euch beim Bash Scripting weiter helfen? Ist zwar keine Ubuntu sache aber bash ist ja gang und gebe bei linux ;)
<dadrc> fragen kannst du, klar
<LetoThe2nd> snooky: deswegen gibts auch ganz tolle channels wir z.b. #bash-de :)
<snooky> :)
<snooky> Ich denke für die "kleinigkeit" reicht es hier :)
<dadrc> (##bash-de)
<snooky> Ihr kennt doch bestimmt alle die howtoforge seite ;) ich möchte mir manche sachen davon "automatisch" machen lassen. Wie mache ich die "übergaben"? Das wars schon
<snooky> Halt so wie das -y beim apt-get
<dadrc> Da musst du wohl etwas spezifischer werden.
<snooky> Also alle sachen aus dem hotwo in ein bin/sh script
<snooky> Bei den Installationen mache ich ein -y ans ende das der die installiert
<snooky> Der will aber dann z.b. Pfad eingaben etc
<snooky> Wie kann ich die übergeben?
<dadrc> Ah. Du suchst `debconf-set-selections`, wenn es um Pakete geht
<snooky> Z.b.. /Install_mysql_postfix.sh dann soll der mir postfix mit mysql backend wie aus dem howto installieren. Der soll nur nach der Domain fragen und ab gehts
<dadrc> ↑
<snooky> Apache das gleiche. Direkt mit vhost und der httpd.conf geconft usw
<snooky> Derzeit mache ich immer copy&Paste aber das wird langsam nervig
<LetoThe2nd> [x] du möchtest erst lesen, wie das mit parameterübergaben funktioniert
<dadrc> Wenn das Ganze nicht vom Paket, sondern anders gemacht wird, musst du wohl selber was mit expect basteln.
<dadrc> Das wird dann so langsam aber richtig komplex.
<LetoThe2nd> [x] dann möchtest du für jedes betreffende programm die entsprechenden aufrufparameter nachlesen und entsprechend behandeln
<snooky> Die dateien kann ich mit touch erstellen und mit echo die inhalte reinschreiben 
<LetoThe2nd> und ja, das ist alles andere als trivial
<snooky> Postfix mit postconf -e 
<LetoThe2nd> und wenn du schon sagst, dass es nicht um ubuntu geht, bitte ich darum das tatsächlich nach ##bash-de zu verlagern.
<Fchs> snooky: ist das fuer mehr als einen Rechner? 
<Fchs> wenn ja: Du willst puppet, salt oder ansible. 
<snooky> Ja halt ein uni script
<LetoThe2nd> Fchs: oder vagrant/docker/chef whatever
<Fchs> snooky: um Himmels Willen, nein
<Fchs> schau Dir die genannten tools an
<Fchs> oder besser: lass das jemanden machen, der die kennt
<LetoThe2nd> ist alles viel zu unspezifisch bei gleichzeitig viel zu hoher komplexität
<snooky> Es ist ja nur immer kopieren, einfügen, enter
<Fchs> LetoThe2nd: in der Liste ist jetzt docker das "eins ist nicht wie die anderen", aber ansonsten: ja, egal was man nimmt, aber halt zentrale Konfigurationsverwaltung und -verteilung. 
<Fchs> snooky: nein. 
<snooky> Das soll das script eben machen. Und wo infos fehlen mit read
<snooky> Nur wie gebe ich das read an das script dann weiter
<Fchs> das ist Murks, den hier hoffentlich keiner unterstuetzt. 
<Fchs> Mach das richtig. 
<snooky> Wieso?
<snooky> Postfix mit mysql z.b. Läuft perfekt nach dem howtoforge. Nur muss man die Passwörter angeben und die domain. Das wars schon.
<LetoThe2nd> Fchs: hrhr "eins ist nicht wie das andere" :-)
<Fchs> snooky: weil wer so server administriert keine server administrieren sollte, vor allem nicht welche, die am Netz haengen. Das ist gefaehrlich. 
<snooky> Ok. Das wurde mir schon oft gesagt
<Fchs> dann solltest Du vermutlich drauf hoeren :) 
<snooky> Jedoch tu ich das seit jahren so und es ist noch nie was passiert 
<snooky> Nur wirklich wichtige sachen laufen
<snooky> Ports werden bewacht 
<Fchs> *schuulterzuck* dann gibt es halt keinen Support. Stimmt so fuer mich. 
<LetoThe2nd> und wenn du schon sagst, dass es nicht um ubuntu geht, bitte ich darum das tatsächlich nach ##bash-de zu verlagern.
<LetoThe2nd> <achtung wiederholung>
<NTQ> Hallo. Ich hab ein Samba Share, das auf mehreren Windows-Rechnern als Laufwerk T: verbunden ist. Jetzt hab ich in der smb.conf den Pfad zum Share von /mnt/X auf /mnt/X/Y umgestellt und "service samba restart" gemacht. Komischerweise können alle Windows-Rechner immer noch auf /mnt/X arbeiten. Wie kann das sein?
<NTQ> Mir fällt grad auf, dass samba auch nicht ausgeht, wenn ich "service samba stop" ausführe.
<NTQ> Anscheinent hat das samba-Skript ein Problem. Mit "service smbd restart" funktioniert es.
<nagetier> Der Dienst hier IMO schon immer smbd
<nagetier> *hieß
<NTQ> nagetier: Soweit ich das verstanden habe, sollte der samba Dienst aber smbd und nmbd bündeln.
<nagetier> hm, mag sein.. hatte mich länger damit nicht mehr beschäftigt
<nagetier> und, soweit ich weiß, letztmalig auch kein NetBIOS mehr verwendet (liegt bestimmt 5 Jahre zurück)
<NTQ> Ohne NetBIOS wollten die Windows-Clients hier gar nicht erst den Samba Share mounten.
<nagetier> NTQ, dazu musste auch ein DNS laufen
<nagetier> NTQ, aber ich mag mich irren
<NTQ> Im Cisco Router ist ein static DNS eingetragen für den Samba Server. Aber egal. Es geht ja jetzt
<nagetier> NTQ, "MS Windows 2000 and later versions can be configured to operate with no NetBIOS over TCP/IP. Samba-3 and later versions also support this mode of operation. When the use of NetBIOS over TCP/IP has been disabled, the primary means for resolution of MS Windows machine names is via DNS and Active Directory."
<nagetier> und "For those networks on which NetBIOS has been disabled (i.e., WINS is not required), the use of DNS is necessary for hostname resolution."
<dAnjou> heyo, ein `git diff -u | diff -I '#.*'` sagt mir: diff: missing operand after '#.*'
<dAnjou> wieso?
<dAnjou> hmm, ohne das -I gedönse auch
<dAnjou> -U soll das sein
<dAnjou> aber auch dann gehts nisch
<dadrc> spontan würd ich sagen: diff erwartet immer 2 dateien
<dadrc> naja, mindestens 2
<dAnjou> meh
<dAnjou> dann anders
<sash_> dAnjou: git diff file.c difft zum HEAD im repo
<sash_> Ohne weiteren Operanden.
<sash_> Ich meinte dadrc 
<LetoThe2nd> meld to the rescue!
<dAnjou> LetoThe2nd: nutz ich regelmäßig, aber kann man damit zeilen ignorieren?
<dAnjou> nach muster
<LetoThe2nd> ah kay. keine ahnung, hab ich verdrängt in der originalfrage :-)
<dAnjou> oh, kann man
<dAnjou> ist sogar als sample mit drin
<dAnjou> meld is über!
<dAnjou> hat mir schon bei so vielen oktopus-merges geholfen ^^
<Diomedes> Hey, ich wollte den Flash Player über das Software-Center aktualisieren, bekomme dann aber nur die Meldung, dass ich von dem Server nichts runterladen kann.
<Diomedes> Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_20150623.1-0trusty1_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 2001:67c:1360:8c01::1b 80]
<Diomedes> Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flash-properties-gtk_20150623.1-0trusty1_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 2001:67c:1360:8c01::1b 80]
<Diomedes> Jemand eine Idee, was ich jetzt tun sollte?
<ppq> stoß mal ein "sudo apt-get update" an und versuch's nochmal
<Diomedes> Das hat geholfen, danke Dir! :-)
<bunyip> und welche version hast du nun?
<Diomedes> bunyip, vom Flash player? 11.2.202.481
#ubuntu-de 2015-07-14
<jk> #php5
<ppq> nein
<dreamon> Würde gerne herausfinden welchen bluetooth adapter ich im Notebook habe. lsusb | grep bluetooth zeigt nichts an. Bluetooth funktioniert aber. Aber welcher Adapter ist verbaut?
<dreamon> Ah hab ihn .. 8087:07dc
<stevieh> genau,. das ist meist usb
<ppq> usb? nee, das ist meistens mit auf der wlan mini-pcie karte
<dreamon> Laut Wiki usb -> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bluetooth/Einrichtung#Pruefung
<kubine> dreamon: Title: Einrichtung › Bluetooth › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<_moep_> die karte kann doch via usb intern angebunden sein oder nicht?
<ppq> ja, am desktop sind das meist so usb dongles
<ppq> aber wir reden hier von notebooks, die das integriert haben, dachte ich.
<dreamon> ppq, Richtig. aber wenn ich lsusb mache wird er, wenn auch ohne nahmen mit dieser ID angezeigt
<ppq> ja, das ist der bluetooth chip von intel mini-pcie-wlankarten
<ppq> ob das nun intern per usb angebunden wird oder pci...
<dreamon> Unter Ubuntu 14.04 funktioniert er, unter XUbuntu 14.04 funktioniert er nicht und unter Windows 7 funktioniert er auch nicht :O
<jokrebel> ergo: Ubuntu nehmen ;-)
<dreamon> jokrebel, Mir wäre Xubuntu am liebst.. 
<bekks> Installier Dir Ubuntu und den xubuntu desktop.
<dreamon> Xubuntu ist bereits installiert, wollte einen schlanken Fuß haben. Jetzt hab ich Ubuntu livecd eingelegt und da geht bluetooth ohne probleme.
<_moep_> is die firmware drauf?
<dreamon> Er sagt Verbunden und dann kommt: Stream setup failed.
<dreamon> _moep_, bluetooth             391136  23 bnep,ath3k,btusb,rfcomm
<_moep_> hm komisch
<jokrebel> dreamon: Wird im installierten Xubuntu und im Live-Ubuntu der selbe Treiber verwendet?
<dreamon> Gute Frage.. ich schaumal.
<dreamon> dreamon → bin mal weg..
<dreamon> jokrebel, Ja die Treiber sind Identisch!
<ZNChelpme> hallo wer kann mir sagen wie ich meinen ZNC auf einem vps restarten kann bzw. wie muesste ein entsprechender crontab eintrag aussehen? danke fuer eure hilfe
<ZNChelpme> */10 * * * *   /home/you/.local/bin/znc >/dev/null 2>&1  << das ist ein beispieleintrag von der ZNC seite
<ZNChelpme> ./bin/znc dieses verzeichnis gibt es bei mir nicht
<Fuchs> ja, kommt halt drauf an wo Du denn den installiert hast
<Fuchs> /home/you   wird es bei Dir ja wohl auch nicht geben
<Fuchs> ich halte das aber fuer etwas Murks, warum willst Du den via cron _neu_ starten? 
<ZNChelpme> das ich fuer you meinen user eintragen muss ist mir schon klar
<ZNChelpme> also ich habe einen user znc und unter dem dann das verzeichnis znc-1.0 also /home/znc/znc-1.0
<Fuchs> *dass,  was immer noch nicht erklaert warum Du das via cron machen musst 
<Fuchs> halt, wenn das System so weit Deins ist, dass der einen eigenen User hat, dann hat znc ziemlich sicher ein Initskript
<ZNChelpme> naja muss ich ja nicht aber das ist halt so auf der znc seite erwähnt
<nagetier> http://wiki.znc.in/FAQ#How_can_I_restart_ZNC_automatically_.28in_case_of_a_machine_reboot.2C_crash.2C_etc..29.3F - steht hier genauso, Fuchs :)
<Fuchs> nutze also einfach die Serviceverwaltung Deiner Distribution, hoffentlich Ubuntu  (wenn Du hier fragst) 
<kubine> nagetier: Title: FAQ - ZNC (at wiki.znc.in)
<ZNChelpme> ja, ist ein ubuntu
<Fuchs> das kann in vereinzelten Faellen sinnvoll sein, in anderen aber nicht, deswegen sollte man nicht einfach mal blind befolgen 
<ZNChelpme> ich will einfacjh den znc neu starten
<ZNChelpme> und weiss nicht wie ich das machen muss
<Fuchs> ZNChelpme: das geht direkt aus znc heraus, wenn Du aber willst, kannst Du dafuer auch das initskript nehmen
<Fuchs> ein  /msg *status restart       wuerde das auch machen, wenn Du das auf dem System machen willst: nutze das Initscript 
<ZNChelpme> mal sehen ob ich dieses initscript finde
<Fuchs> cron dafuer ist eine saubloede Idee, auch wenn es auf deren Wiki steht 
<ZNChelpme> ok
<Fuchs> ZNChelpme: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dienste    aber eben, das geht direkt aus znc heraus  (wenn ZNC bereits laeuft) 
<nagetier> und wenn ZNC nicht mehr ansprechbar ist?
<ZNChelpme> soll ich mal htop machen?
<ZNChelpme> ich hab an dem system nichts angefasst hatte aber beim provider verpasst rechtzeitig zu bezahlen und da haben die meinen service gecancelt
<ZNChelpme> seitdem kann ich nicht mehr auf den znc connecten
<ZNChelpme> nun habe ich bezahlt, komme per ssh wieder auf den vps nur der znc rennt eben nicht (offenbar)
<ZNChelpme> ich habe den vps auch per reboot neu gestartet
<nagetier> ZNChelpme, dann starte ihn wieder, ausserhalb von cron
<ZNChelpme> wie heisst denn das initscript das den startet?
<nagetier> habe bisher noch nicht erlebt dass der sich aufhängt
<ZNChelpme> und ich sollte das doch sicher nicht als root machen oder?
<Fuchs> Doch doch
<Fuchs> der sollte sich dann als sein Nutzer ausfuehren
<Fuchs> Vermutung waere, dass das unter /etc/init.d/znc   oder so liegt 
<ZNChelpme> ok da schaue ich mal
<Fuchs> ansonsten hat wer auch immer der ZNC installiert hat etwas Mist gebaut 
<ZNChelpme> das war ich ...
<ZNChelpme> :)
<nagetier> hier (debian) liegt er unter /etc/init.d/znc
<ZNChelpme> habe es aus dem nightly build damals installiert
<ZNChelpme> und war ganz stolz das ich's hinbekommen hab
<ZNChelpme> aber das ist 3 jahre her
<jokrebel> will man drei Jahre alte Nightly benutzen?
<Fuchs> *schauder*
<Fuchs> dann willst Du erstmal eine aktuelle Version von znc installieren
<Fuchs> >= 1.0 
<Fuchs> anschliessend startest Du diesen via initscript 
<ZNChelpme> ok dann muss ich aber meine umfangreiche konfiguration erstmal sichern
<ZNChelpme> ich hab da einträge für 11 irc netzwerke
 * jokrebel wär ja für weechat ;-)
<ZNChelpme> weechat + tmux
<ZNChelpme> soll ja das beste sein :)
<jokrebel> richtig - per byobu 
<ZNChelpme> das wollte ich mir auch mal anschauen
<Fuchs> jokrebel: weechat kann man auch mit znc verwenden 
<jokrebel> und vom Androiden aus weechat-android 
<ZNChelpme> aber erstmal muss der znc wieder rennen
<Fuchs> jokrebel: spricht absolut nichts gegen einen (korrekt konfigurierten) znc 
<jokrebel> Fuchs: wenn ich das mit znc richtig verstanden habe braucht man das aber nicht weil das weechat alles auch selber handlen kann.
<ZNChelpme> ich bin halt überall über die znc hostmask addet
<ZNChelpme> das ginge mir ja dann mit weechat verloren oder?
<_moep_> kommt drauf an
<jokrebel> mein weechat läuft zwar auf einem Rechner der bei mir steht aber könnte auch auf jedem gemietetem Server sein. Das läuft rund um die Uhr und verbinde mich von wo auch immer ich bin zu allen meinen Kanälen in denen ich idle.
<dreamon_> Wo finde ich das Paket für -> bluetooth-applet  -> Xubuntu14.04
<jokrebel> sowohl aus dem LAN heraus als auch über ne Handyverbindung oder vom Rechner eines Bekannten.
<ZNChelpme> nochmal eine andere frage: womit würdet ihr auf einem entfernten linuxserver wo ihr nur consolenzugang habt grosse musikdateien die als FLAC / APE / WV vorliegen in einzeltitel aufsplitten? die entsprechenden cuesheetdateien (*.cue) sind vorhanden
<jokrebel> dreamon_: apt-cache search bluetooth-applet
<jokrebel> gnome-bluetooth - Bluetooth-Werkzeuge für GNOME
<Fuchs> jokrebel: aber Du bist dann halt an einen bestimmten client gebunden, es sei denn, Du installierst das proxy Modul 
<Fuchs> dann sind fast beide gleichwertig, nur, dass ZNC als bouncer mehr kann   
<ZNChelpme> also der znc ist schon toll
<Fuchs> richtig
<Fuchs> aber nicht eine solche Uraltversion 
<Fuchs> die strotzt ja vor Luecken und Bugs
<ZNChelpme> also installiere ich den komplett neu
<stevieh> ZNChelpme: shntool vielleicht?
<Fuchs> ZNChelpme: bevorzugt via Paketverwaltung, ja
<ZNChelpme> ok
<Fuchs> Konfiguration wegsichern, alte Installation wegbewegen, via apt-get installieren, Konfiguration zurueckkopieren, znc starten, ihn die Konfig migrieren lassen, von Hand noch mal drueber -> nutzen
<jokrebel> Fuchs: per Relay kann ich jeden Client verbinden
<dreamon_> jokrebel, gnome-bluetooth ist schon die neueste Version. -> aber → bluetooth-applet  → zsh: command not found: bluetooth-applet
<dreamon_> Scheint nicht mehr in diesem Paket zu sein.
<Fuchs> jokrebel: genau, wie gesagt, dann ist es technisch gesehen gleichwertig, nur kann weechat halt bouncertechnisch viel weniger als ZNC, weil nicht dafuer gemacht 
<ZNChelpme> stevieh: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/04/split-ape-and-flac-files-in-ubuntu-and.html  << das sieht gut aus :)
<kubine> ZNChelpme: Title: Split APE and FLAC Files in Ubuntu and Add Tags by Cue File ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog (at www.webupd8.org)
<dreamon_> Das Bluetooth wiki ist für 12.04 vermutlich veraltet
<Fuchs> jokrebel: von daher sehe ich keinen Grund, der da fuer weechat (oder irssi, kann das auch) spricht. Wenn man es im screen / tmux betreibt: okay. Wenn man es im bouncermodus haben will: znc 
<jokrebel> dreamon_: Dann zieh es halt hoch auf die aktuelle LTS
<dreamon_> ne .. ich hab ja 14.04.. aber das wiki ist für 12.04.. und da scheint es noch dabei gewesen zu sein
<dreamon_> Egal.. muß weg. Danke derweil
<jokrebel> Fuchs: Was für Nachteile habe ich, weil ich _keinen_ Bouncer nutze?
<dakkar_> abend zusammen. nur ne flinke frage, was ist das metapackage, um immer den aktuellsten kernel im mirror zu haben?`hab grad von 14.04 auf 14.10 geupgraded, aber immer noch der 3.13er kernel druff
<k1l_> dakkar_: linux-generic
<k1l_> braucht aber auch einen neustart
<dakkar_> k1l_: reboot war schon, die pakete sind auch nicht als installiert markiert (allerdings laut dpkg schonmal druff gewesen (rc)) *verwirrt*
<dakkar_> hmm linux-generic scheint zu tun. zumindest kommen die pakete nu an. danke dir
<LupusE> hi
<ZNChelpme> ./znc << so einfach war der restart vom znc ..
<jokrebel> ZNChelpme: Und nun immer noch das total veraltete? oohOOH
<ZNChelpme> was heisst total veraltet ..
<ZNChelpme> ist doch die 1.0er
<ZNChelpme> macht alles was ich mir wünsche
<ZNChelpme> ssl, multiserver, multinick
<ZNChelpme> _never_ touch a running system ;)
<ZNChelpme> oh bei der 1.6.0 ist man nun
<jokrebel> _ever_ touch a buggy system träfe es da wohl eher. Die Warnungen von Fuchs sollte man schon ernst nehmen. Selbst im auch schon nicht wirklich aktuellsten 14.04 ist bereits Version 1.2-3 enthalten und im gegensatz zu Deinen Nightlys bekommt das zumindest Sicherheitsupdates.
<ZNChelpme> ich trau mich halt (noch) nicht weil ich einen horror davor habe eventuell diese ganzen konfigurationen nochmal neu generieren zu müssen .. z.b. weiss ich meine ganzen nickserv passwörter nicht mehr .. und ich weiß nicht ob die plain irgendwo in dem config-dschungel zu finden sind ...
<ZNChelpme> denke mal eher nicht
<jokrebel> naja - dann ist Dir da eh nicht zu helfen. Passwörter sichert man normal irgendwo. Bestenfalls auf nem Zettel im Safe.
<ZNChelpme> nur die znc.conf sichern & zurueckspielen weiss nicht ob das ausreicht
<jokrebel> Nötfalls halt neues Passwort anfordern. Mit einer nicht wenigstens mit Sicherheitspatches versorgten Version weiter rumzumachen ist grob fahrlässig.
<ZNChelpme> darauf wird es hinauslaufen, ja
<plipPlop> moin wie soll das gehen das quassel immer verbunden ist
<nagetier> plipPlop, client/server anwendung, der server ist immer online
<plipPlop> aber mein client doch nicht
<nagetier> ne, aber der server.. und so bist du halt immer im irc
<plipPlop> wenn ich mich verbinde
<nagetier> wenn der server verbunden ist
<plipPlop> zu mir
<nagetier> der client muss dazu nicht verbunden sein
<nagetier> dann fehlt dir halt die ausgabe, aber der server ist verbunden
<plipPlop> beende ich jetzt quassel, dann bin ich doch weg...aus den chans
<plipPlop> oder hat quassel nen integrierten bnc?
<nagetier> die frage ist wo du quassel beendest
<nagetier> ja
<plipPlop> auf meinem laptop, wo ich es auch gestartet habe
<nagetier> der server sitzt üblicherweise auf einem rechner, der immer online ist
<plipPlop> ja...zu 99% jedenfalls^^
<nagetier> plipPlop, auf dem clienten, hier laptop, hast du üblicherweise nur die grafische ausgabe
<plipPlop> dein ja galt der frage ob quassel nen bcn hat?
<nagetier> ja
<nagetier> quassel IST afair ein bnc
<plipPlop> das heisst: beende ich jetzt dieses quassel und du schreibst etwas, dann kann ich es lesen wenn ich mich wieder verbinde
<nagetier> *der quassel server
<nagetier> jo
<nagetier> dabei ist ganz egal von welchem rechner aus
<plipPlop> achso, dann bin ich gerade zum quassel server verbunden? Das geht dann aber auch nur auf diesen server?
<nagetier> du meinst, weil du hier auf freenode bist?
<plipPlop> [21:47:07] <nagetier> *der quassel server <- deswegen
<nagetier> plipPlop, wenn du keinen quassel server laufen hast, bist du auch nicht mit einem verbunden
<nagetier> das hier ist ein ircd
<ring0> plipPlop, mögliche konfiguration: notebook (quassel-client) → desktop (quassel-core) → freenode (ircd)
<plipPlop> hmm
<plipPlop> ok danke
<nagetier> danke ring0 :)
<ring0> gerne
<ring0> auch im wiki: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Quassel#ber-das-Client-Server-Prinzip
<ring0> ;)
<plipPlop> ähm, der quassel-core darf dann aber die verbindung nicht unterbrechen, richtig?
<ring0> genau
<nagetier> plipPlop, dann müsste sich dein notebook wieder direkt zu einem ircd verbinden
<plipPlop> ok
<plipPlop> keine weiteren fragen
<nagetier> oder? kann der quassel-client das?
<nagetier> ring0, ^
<nagetier> bin mir da gerade nicht ganz sicher, plipPlop .. aber das Prinzip sollte verstanden sein
<ring0> der verbindet eigentlich nur zum konfigurierten server (core). kannst natürlich auch separat direkt herkömmlich direkt verbinden
<plipPlop> ja habe ich soweit verstanden. 
<nagetier> was IMHO auch der Nachteil an quassel ist, du bist an die eine Client-Anwendung gebunden
<nagetier> ring0, ahja, ok
<plipPlop> mir war nur nicht ganz klar wie geloggt wrrden soll...aber wenn der core verbunden ist, ist es verständlich. dachte erst es soll nur durch den client möglich sein
<ring0> glaub quassel ist beliebt, weil quasi client und server in einem. nix mit znc oder ähnlichem noch zusätzlich
<plipPlop> also bleibt mein nick im channel, wenn ich den client beende und core weiter läuft?
<ring0> ja
<plipPlop> ist ja eigentlich ne super sache
<plipPlop> wenn man core dann zb auf nen *pi laufen lässt
<ring0> geht problemlos auch auf dem rpi mit raspbian z.b. apt-get install quassel-core :)
<plipPlop> gut zu wissen, dann kann mein bananapi vllt endlich mal was anderes tun anstatt nur in einer ecke rumzuliegen
<plipPlop> das get kann man inzwischen weglassen 
<nagetier> (mit Quasseldroid könnte man sich auch von Android aus verbinden)
<plipPlop> bei quassel bleiben keine wünsche offen hehe
<plipPlop> männerträume werden wahr^^
<nagetier> naja ;)
<plipPlop> könnte man theoretisch auch nen ircd auf nen bananapi installieren und genauso nutzen wie den quassel-core?
<plipPlop> und dann darauf mit nen beliebigen client connecten?
<nagetier> plipPlop, nicht genau so nutzen, auf dem ircd würdest du statisch Kanäle anbieten (weiterleiten wäre mir jetzt nicht bekannt), dem -core kannst du vom -client aus durch gewohntes Beitreten neue hinzufügen, die dann genutzt werden
<plipPlop> achso, ich dachte das ich durch den ircd dann z.b hierher verbinden kann
<nagetier> nein, das macht ein bouncer
<plipPlop> bin gerade etwas durch einander. Eigentlich müsste ja der client schon reichen auf dem pi...zu dem ich dann zb vom lappi verbinden könnte
<ring0> plipPlop, mögliche konfiguration: notebook (quassel-client) → bananapi (quassel-core) → freenode (ircd)
<nagetier> also eine Art Zwischenspeicher, ircd wäre der "Anbieter"
<plipPlop> ok
<nagetier> plipPlop, das kannst du auch so machen, musst dann nur zusehen, dass du dich von mehreren Rechner aus gleichzeitig auf diese Anwendung verbinden kannst, wie es zB. screen/tmux ermöglicht
<nagetier> allerdings bietet ein bouncer meist mehr Möglichkeiten
<plipPlop> ja
<plipPlop> der aufwand mit nem pi wäre mir zu viel
<plipPlop> und darauf könnte ich dann nur in reichweite verbinden...wlan
<nagetier> was natürlich das Nutzen vom Smartphone aus eingrenzt
<nagetier> plipPlop, mein bouncer steht zB. in einem Rechenzentrum und ist immer überall erreichbar
<plipPlop> hab einen bei shellfire
<nagetier> dann würde ich eher überlegen den dort laufen zu lassen, wenn du dort Anwendungen nachinstallieren und Dienste anbieten kannst
<snooky> hi all
<plipPlop> hi
<snooky> nur ubuntu spezifisch oder alles was dazu gehört?
<nagetier> snooky, nur Ubuntu, ist durch die nicht immer bekannten Änderungen anderer Distributionen leider nicht anders möglich
<snooky> ok, und wie siehts mit prgrammen aus?
<nagetier> wenn die unter Ubuntu laufen..
<snooky> apache? php?
<snooky> ^^
<nagetier> snooky, es gibt #httpd und ##php
<snooky> ja wo leider keiner da ist :(
<plipPlop> vielen dank dann noch mal nagetier und ring0 für die infos
<nagetier> snooky, da sind aber je mehrere hundert Personen 
<ZNChelpme> na ihr exberdn
<ZNChelpme> ihr denkt viel zu kompliziert
<ZNChelpme> oft
<ZNChelpme> mal so einschaetzen muss
<ZNChelpme> einfach mal _eine_ einfache antwort auf _eine_ triviale frage
<bekks> Des musschd du schon de Experde überlasse.
<ZNChelpme> versimplifizierungen sowas koennen nur leute auf einstein-level ;)
<ZNChelpme> und davon gibt es halt nicht so viele
<nagetier> ZNChelpme, dafür gäbe es dann ##linux, und die Übersichtlichkeit in dem kennt man ja
<ZNChelpme> ich wollte heute z.b. nur die antwort auf die frage "wie kann ich meinen znc restarten" und die antwort wäre ./znc gewesen
<ZNChelpme> SO EINFACH
<bekks> In DEINEM Setup. 
<ZNChelpme> ihr seid trotzdem nett :)
<Fuchs> ZNChelpme: das ist nunmal nicht der Standard. Das ist Kristallkugel, da keiner wissen kann, was Du da komisches gebastelt hast. 
<Fuchs> ZNChelpme: also das zu kritisieren ist schon leicht fragwuerdig 
<Fuchs> ./foo  startet die ausfuehrbare Datei foo im aktuellen Verzeichnis, nicht mehr und nicht weniger
<ZNChelpme> ich habe nichts komisches sondern etwas seit 3 jahren funktionierendes gebastelt das heute das erste mal nicht mehr funktionierte
<ZNChelpme> und das waere der ansatz gewesen
<ZNChelpme> egal
<bekks> Etwas, was nicht dem Standard entspricht.
<ZNChelpme> wegen dem nightly build?
<bekks> Unter anderem. Aber auch wegen dem ./znc
<ZNChelpme> ok
<nagetier> und 3 Jahre altes Gebastel ist sicherlich kein heutiger Standard
<bekks> Das können wir weder ahnen noch erraten. Und wenn deine Eigenbaulösung von uns nicht supported werden kann, bzw. nicht so wie du es Dir vorstellst, dann ist das nicht unsere Schuld.
<ZNChelpme> ich kriege sowieso (yt & google sei dank!) sowieso (fast) alles selber raus 
<bekks> Das ist schön für Dich.
<ZNChelpme> sonst wäre man aufgeschmissen
<ZNChelpme> wenn man sich auf irc "support" verlassen müsste
<bekks> Weisst, Du du jetzt nur rumkotzen willst, dann tu das doch bitte woanders.
<bekks> Dein Benehmen hier ist eine Frechheit.
<ZNChelpme> ja ich parte an dieser stelle
<ZNChelpme> danke.
<Rochvellon> ZNChelpme: hier geht es um ubuntu und dazu spezifische fragen. bei eigenbau wissen wir aber nicht, was du anders hast
<Cybermonky> Guten Morgen/Nacht, habe gerade eine Festplatte auf ext4 formatiert und nun keine Schreibrechte mehr. Wie kann ich diese nochmal ändern?
#ubuntu-de 2015-07-15
<rentier_> Wieos funktionieren die Videos auf sueddeutsche.de unter Ubuntu bei mir nur mit Flash, aber unter Windows ohne und per html5?
<rentier_> Das wollte ich schon lange mal wissen!
<rentier_> http://www.sueddeutsche.de/panorama/hai-strandet-spaziergaenger-helfen-1.2567117
<kubine> rentier_: Title: Amateurvideo - Weißer Hai in Not - Panorama - Süddeutsche.de (at www.sueddeutsche.de)
<Fuchs> rentier_: Vermutung: weil das Media Extensions braucht, die derzeit noch nur unter Windows laufen 
<Fuchs> oder diese dynamische Bandbreitenregulierung. Da wird aber daran gearbeitet
<Fuchs> (z.B. in Firefox, chrome sollte es koennen) 
<rentier_> aber auf anderen sites wie Youtube klappt es doch auch, mit html5 unter ubuntu
<Fuchs> kommt halt darauf an, was die Seite verwendet 
<deem> Hi,
<deem> wie kann ich denn am besten einen Router realisieren, der den Traffic abhängig von der dst_ip aus verschiedenen vlans routet?
<deem> kann das iptables oder muss ich das mit statischen routen machen?
<miraculix> ist ein upgrade von 14.04 nach 15.04 machbar?
<deem> miraculix: ja, wenn du über die zwischen-releases gehst
<jokrebel>  
<k1l_> miraculix: du musst erst zu 14.10 aktualisieren. dann zu 15.04
<k1l_> überspringen kann man nur von LTS zu LTS, also von 14.04 dann zu 16.04
<ppq> wenn man mehr als einen sprung auf einmal macht, kann man imho auch gleich die zielversion frisch installieren.
<ppq> vom zeitaufwand her etwas das gleiche, aber auch sonst vorteilhaft
<miraculix> ich brauche doch nur die sources.list zu ändern, oder?
<miraculix> die frage ist, ob ich was kaputt machen kann
<k1l_> miraculix: nein. so macht man das bei ubuntu nicht
<miraculix> das habe ich immer so gemacht
<k1l_> do-release-upgrade oder halt die gui benutzen. erst zu 14.10 dann nochmal zu 15.04
<miraculix> ist das nicht dasselbe?
<k1l_> dann hast du das bei ubuntu schon immer falsch gemacht und kannst froh sein, dass du es noch nicht zerschossen hast. 
<miraculix> warum sollte das falsch sein? bei debian macht man es auch so
<k1l_> nein. der upgrade prozess behandelt sachen wie PPAs und andere schritte anders
<miraculix> hmmm
<k1l_> miraculix: diese argumentation führt uns nicht weiter. beim porsche ist das zündschloss auch links, das hilft dir beim vw aber nicht mit "aber beim porsche ist das so"
<miraculix> ubuntu basiert doch auf debian
<k1l_> ja, aber es ist nicht debian
<k1l_> porsche gehört auch zu vw (oder andersrum um genau zu sein)
<k1l_> miraculix: was spricht denn dagegen den ubuntu weg zu nutzen? deine debian ehre?
<sdx23> die ist sowieso dahin, wenn er ubuntu nutzt ;p
<miraculix> ich habe ubuntu mate, das hat auch einige ppa-quellen, warum eigentlich?
<k1l_> weil sich der mate kram mit dem gnome kram in den offiziellen quellen beisst.
<miraculix> trotz umbenennung der programme?
<k1l_> ja weil da noch mehr als genug kram nicht umbenannt ist. oder andere versionen benötigt.
<miraculix> ich habe keine debian-ehre. ich fand es einfach, die sources.list zu ändern, dann update und dann dist-upgrade
<k1l_> ist ja bekannt, dass das bei mate und cinnamon ein riesen problem ist.
<miraculix> ich dachte, seit ubuntu mate offiziell geworden ist, wären die probleme verschwunden
<k1l_> nein. es gibt nur so viele die scheinbar ein mate und cinnamon wollen, dass man eben ein PPA macht.
<miraculix> cinnamon brauche ich nicht. ich kam mit gnome2 gut zurecht, außerdem ist mein laptop nicht schnell genug für gnome3
<Erzi> Hi
<Erzi> Kann mir jemand mit DLNA helfen? Moechte gern Musik von meinem Server abspielen aber kriegs irgendwie nicht hin 
<Erzi> Per FTP komme ich drauf und kann dort auch mit Rechtsklick eine Datei auswaehlen und sie dann einfach mit Amarok abspielen lassen
<Erzi> Dazu wird die Datei aber wohl automatisch auf den Rechner in ein temporaeres Verzeichnis gezogen und von dort abgespielt
<Erzi> Mit Rhytmbox hatte ich leider auch noch keinen Erfolg
<k1l> !minidlna
<kubine> k1l: Informationen zu MiniDLNA finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MiniDLNA
<Erzi> Titel werden alle angezeigt aber Abspielen will nicht gehen
<k1l> Erzi: das da angucken^
<k1l> dlna ist ein eigenes protokoll, das ist nicht ftp
<Erzi> Mir ist das hinten raus wurscht. 
<Erzi> Also wie das auf dem Rechner ankommt
<Erzi> ob als direktzugriff ueber ftp oder halt vom Server als Stream
<Erzi> Auf dem Server laeuft Plex
<k1l> du sagest, dass du dlna nutzen willst. dann nutzt du aber ftp. also musst du auf dem server auch einen dlna service laufen lassen. deswegen schau dir minidlna an, das macht was du willst
<Erzi> Funktioniert auch vom AV Reveiver aus funktioniert es
<k1l> plex ist prop.
<Erzi> k1l: wie gesagt als DLNA Service laeuft auf dem Server Plex und vom TV aus oder AV-Receiver aus kann ich die Musik problemlos abspielen
<Erzi> Nur hier mit meinem Ubuntu weiss ich noch nicht so recht was ich da als Client verwenden kann
<k1l> vlc z.b.
<Erzi> Wollte eigentlich gern Amarik verwenden, aber es leider ned hingekriegt
<k1l> rhythmbox kann das wohl mit grillo
<Erzi> finde das Plugin leider nicht
<Erzi> Also zumindest ned in den "normalen" Quellen.
<k1l> bei dem kde kram bin ich raus.
<Erzi> Hab das schon gelesen mit Rhytmbox und Grillo
<k1l> http://askubuntu.com/a/552930/31260
<kubine> k1l: Title: rhythmbox - DLNA client for music - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Erzi> jo da war ich schon ;)
<Erzi> da steht das von grillo
<Erzi> ahhhh
<Erzi> mit 1 L gehts dann auch ;)
<Erzi> Sorry
<Erzi> muss ich jetzt erstmal installieren und schauen was passiert.
<k1l> tu das
<Erzi> Mist, wird leider nichts angezeigt in rhytmbox
<Erzi> also kann da kein Plugin aktivieren welches grilo heist
<Erzi> hmm
<Erzi> irgendwas mach ich noch falsch
<Erzi> DAAP ist drin und dazu steht....verteilen sie Musik oder greifen sie selbst auf Musik aus ihrem LAN zu
<Erzi> Ich krieg gleich ne Krise
<Erzi> Warum funktioniert dieses bloede Plex nicht mehr?
<Isotop7> Servus! Ich brauch Hilfe bei der Config von Apache! Ich habe zwei Vhosts (wordpress/owncloud) auf einem strato vserver. owncloud soll nur über https erreichbar sein, wordpress nur über http. Hierbei soll jeweils nur der direkte aufruf gelingen. wenn ich aber <blödsinn wie erfiberb>.<domänennamen>.de eingebe, gelange ich trotzdem auf wordpress (per http)...wie kann ich das unterbinden?
<ppq> Isotop7, http://stackoverflow.com/a/21798882
<kubine> ppq: Title: security - How to redirect all HTTP requests to HTTPS - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<ppq> in der frage gehts um *alle* aufrufe, das solltest du aber in dein setup ähnlich einfügen können
<Isotop7> ppq: okay...ich versuche es mal! danke :)
<ppq> Isotop7, siehe auch https://wiki.apache.org/httpd/RedirectSSL
<kubine> ppq: Title: RedirectSSL - Httpd Wiki (at wiki.apache.org)
<Isotop7> ich glaube ich konnte mich nicht richtig ausdrücken...ich habe das problem dass ich irgend eine zeichenfolge vor ".domänenname.de" hängen kann und trotzdem die wordpress seite angezeigt wird...das würde ich gerne unterbinden! kann das an einem dns eintrag liegen?
<ppq> das liegt einfach daran, dass, wenn du auf http://domain.de bist und das änderst zu http://bla.domain.de, du halt auf http bleibst. wenn du jedoch auf https://domain.de bist und das änderst zu https://blub.domain.de, bleibst du auf https
<kubine> ppq: Title: Domain.de – Domains günstig registrieren – Ihre Domain Suche und Verwaltung (at domain.de)
<ppq> ups, unfreiwillig werbung gemacht
<Isotop7> oh :D ja aber wenn ich zum beispiel bla.google.de eingebe bekomme ich einen fehler, wenn du bla.hashtagsystem.de ansurfst landest du trotzdem auf der wordpress page die ich eigentlich nur unter www.hashtagsystem.de aufrufbar machen möchte :/
<ppq> jo, ist halt konfigurationssache
<Isotop7> und genau das würde ich gerne wissen :D sorry :)
<LupusE> hi
<ppq> dann zeig doch mal deine config
<ppq> in einem pastebin, vorzugsweise
<ppq> !paste > Isotop7 
<kubine> Isotop7: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Isotop7> ppq: http://pastebin.com/3KJ4JLuM
<kubine> Isotop7: Title: [Apache Log] ---owncloud--- ServerName www.hashtagsystem.de - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Isotop7> sind zwei getrennte config files
<sdx23> Das ist kein Problem der Apache-Config sondern der DNS Einstellungen. Man vergleiche host bla.google.de # mit: host bla.hashtagsystem.de
<Isotop7> das habe ich auch befürchtet...unter strato is standardmäßig folgender dns eintrag angelegt welchen ich nicht änder kann:
<Isotop7> http://imgur.com/SXQ7PSG
<kubine> Isotop7: Title: Imgur (at imgur.com)
<sdx23> tjaja. Dann kannst du das mit Apache maximal abfangen um eine leere Seite o.ä. anzuzeigen. Das erwartete Verhalten kannst du nicht bewirken.
<Isotop7> kann ich dann wie mit ner wildcard (zb. *.hashtagsystem.de) alles abfangen und einfach ne leere seite zeigen oder so? wie müsste die config dann aussehen?
<sdx23> Isotop7: lies das hier http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/vhosts/name-based.html
<kubine> sdx23: Title: Name-based Virtual Host Support - Apache HTTP Server Version 2.2 (at httpd.apache.org)
<Isotop7> das heißt ich mach einen vhost mit dem servernamen *.hashtagsystem.de und leite die auf die page?
<sdx23> da steht nicht, dass ServerName wildcards erlaubt. Und NameVirtualHost ist wichtig, ohne funktioniert das ganze nicht.
<Isotop7> also NameVirtualHost zeigt mir apache2 als deprecated an :/ Auch werden trotzdem alle Anfragen an meinen wordpress vhost weitergeleitet...
<Isotop77> sorry...disconnect..
<ubuntu15> hallo
<ubuntu15> jemand da==
<ubuntu15> `??
<k1l> ein paar
<ubuntu15> bräuchte mal hilfe bezüglich ubuntu
<k1l> dann frag und die leute können sehen ob sie dir helfen können
<Isotop77> sdx23: noch ne idee?
<ubuntu15> habe windwos7 in einer virtualbox laufen um mein iphone wiederherzustellen...bzw versuche ich es...leider werden dort keine usb geräte unterstützt obwohl ich auch das extension pack etc hinzugefügt habe
<k1l> eigentlich funktionieren die usb ports mit vbox. die frage ist eher ob da windows in der vbox und das apple programm mit umgehen wollen/können
<ubuntu15> was kann ich tun??
<Isotop77> ubuntu15: den filter in virtualbox hast du eingerichtet für die usb devices?
<Isotop77> ubuntu15: welche virtualbox version?
<ubuntu15> das ist das schlimme...wenn ich die filter config möchte steht nur "keine usb geräte angeschlossen" obwohl die maus auch unter usb läuft bzw diese auch funktioniert...das iphone und usb sticks werden nicht angezeigt
<ubuntu15> virtualbox 5.0
<Isotop77> ubuntu15: schon einmal neu installiert? guest-vm-unabhängig?
<Isotop77> ubuntu15: wird das extension pack in den einstellungen richtig angezeigt?
<ubuntu15> ja neu installiert hab ich es auch..hab auch gasterweitung runtergekladen wie es oracle auf ihrer support seite erwähnte
<ubuntu15> und extension pack auch.
<ubuntu15> hatte gehofft das ich den umstieg auf ubuntu problemlos überstehe...und die fanatiker von apple bieten kein itunes für linux distros an
<Isotop77> ubuntu15: in anderen vms kannst du usb geräte einbinden?
<ubuntu15> nein!!!
<ubuntu15> hatte auch linuxmint etc mal laufen...nirgends funzt es
<Isotop77> ubuntu15: atmen :D eventuell das chipset unten drunter...lokal auf dem host mal lsusb in der konsole abgesetzt?
<ubuntu15> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<ubuntu15> Bus 008 Device 002: ID 1532:000c Razer USA, Ltd 
<ubuntu15> Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<ubuntu15> Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<ubuntu15> Bus 006 Device 002: ID 3838:0001 WEM 5-in-1 Card Reader
<ubuntu15> Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<ubuntu15> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 057c:8403 AVM GmbH Fritz!WLAN N v2 [Atheros AR9271]
<ubuntu15> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<ubuntu15> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<ubuntu15> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<ubuntu15> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<jokrebel> !Bast > ubu
<jokrebel> !pasten > ubuntu15
<kubine> ubuntu15: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<ubuntu15> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11884052/
<kubine> ubuntu15: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ubuntu15> hatte mir die neue ios9 beta angesehen und möchte wieder zurück auf 8.4 ...und das möglichst ohne wieder windows zu reinstallieren nur weil es diesen itunes zwang gibt...dachte über vb würde gehen
<Isotop77> ubuntu15: also ich sehe nur eine maus...auf dem host wird das iphone erkannt?
<ubuntu15> unter ubuntu15 läuft das iphone tadellos nur in der vm nicht
<ubuntu15> wahrscheinlich zu alte möhre ^^
<ubuntu15> keine idee
<Isotop77> ubuntu15: mal die vierer virtualbox benutzt?
<sdx23> Isotop77: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/upgrading.html "The NameVirtualHost directive no longer has any effect, other than to emit a warning. Any address/port combination appearing in multiple virtual hosts is implicitly treated as a name-based virtual host."
<kubine> sdx23: Title: Upgrading to 2.4 from 2.2 - Apache HTTP Server Version 2.4 (at httpd.apache.org)
<Isotop77> sdx23: hab jetzt erstmal den kundenservice kontaktiert...komme nicht weiter :/
<sdx23> hu? Also mit der passenden Apache Config geht das jedenfalls. Für vernünftige DNS Einstellungen musst du dich dagegen tatsächlich bei denen melden.
<Isotop77> sdx23: ja aber ich habs einfach nich zum laufen bekommen...hat immer wordpress aufgerufen...
<dreamon> Hallo. Fritz Router steht 2Meter neben mir im gleichen Zimmer. Ich verbinde. Verbindung steht kann surfen. 2Minuten später frägt er mich nach dem Passwort von der gleichen Verbindung. Klicke Verbinden. Dann gehts wieder eine Weil und es fängt wieder von vorne an.
<Isotop77> dreamon: tail -f /var/log/syslog und dann mal nachstellen
<dreamon> ok, ich teste es mal .. hab im moment lan drin. melde mich in ca. 10Minuten
<dreamon> Isotop77, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11884247/ 21:05:44 wurde ich wieder gekickt. die Log ist ellenlagen.. hier mal ein auschnitt
<kubine> dreamon: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Isotop77> dreamon: ab wann hast du keine verbindung mehr? nur mit diesem netzwerk?
<dreamon> Isotop77, Nein mit jedem Fritzbox router (habe nur Fritzboxen) 3Stück getestet. Immer das gleiche..
<dreamon> Das ganze erst seit ein paar wochen.
<dreamon> Bei 21:05:44 gibt es einen zeitsprung .. da war ich ohne
<dreamon> 21:06:02 gings dann wieder
<Isotop77> dreamon: ungewöhnlich...ich sehe einmal ein fehlerhaftes pw um 21:05:44.....benutzt die fritzbox ein wpa2 pw mit tkip/aes? was ist unter ubuntu im profil eingetragen?
<dreamon> wpa2 & wpa
<Isotop77> im gemischten modus oder wie oder ist das so ein automatischer modus?
<dreamon> in der Fritzbox hab ich ccmp oder so ähnlich eingestellt
<dreamon> Das steht in dem Profile von Ubuntu drin
<jokrebel> dreamon: Versuch mal auf Mixed-Mode (wpa + wpa2) und auf Kanäle über 12 zu verzichten. Des weiteren ggf. dann auch noch auf bestimmte Sonderzeichen im Passwort.
<dreamon> Sonderzeichen hab ich nicht drin.. den Rest versuch ich mal.
<Isotop77> zur not mal nur tkip oder aes...mixed mode macht oft probleme...
<jokrebel> dreamon: Und nein, das sind keinesfalls neue Erkenntnisse dass Mixed-Mode und/oder hohe Kanäle merkwürdige Probleme verursachen kann...
<dreamon> habe 802.11g+b und 802.11g++ aktiviert.. 
<jokrebel> auch da ist es besser nur das zu aktiviern was man wirklich nuten will
<jokrebel> nutzen
<dreamon> Das ist Standardmäßig aktiviert gewesen.
<jokrebel> auch da ist es besser nur das zu aktivieren was man wirklich nutzen will
<jokrebel> dreamon: Was jetzt nicht zwangsläufig bedeutet in allen Anwendungsfällen die beste Wahl zu sein.
<dreamon> Mir ist stabilität am Wichtigsten.. 
<dreamon> Isotop77, jokrebel Ich hab nun was geändert.. und gehe mal in die Testphase 
<musca> 802.11g++  scheint eine proprietäre, nicht standardkonforme Protokollvariante zu sein
<musca> das funktioniert nach meinen Erfahrungen nur, wenn Router und Client vom gleichen Hersteller sind, und wenn nur genau ein einziger Client am Router hängt.
<kahja> abend
<musca> hallo kahja
<kahja> bin neu also seit nett :-)
<kahja> klärt mich mal auf wo bin ich hier gelandet user oder entwickler
<k1l> das hier ist der deutsche support kanal von ubuntu
<musca> kahja:  Der channel hat dich beim Betreten mit einem Topic begrüsst, da stand das drin :)
<kahja> moment
<kahja> haha, muss mich erstmal einfuchsen
<musca> kahja: tu das ruhig, ich finde es lohnt sich.
<kahja> wie lange seit ihr schon bei ubuntu
<kahja> bin grad dabei umzusteigen
<kahja> nicht einfach
<kahja> asl windows nutzer
<kahja> lol
<k1l> da kann man pauschal mal das wiki.ubuntuusers.de empfehlen
<kahja> lesen lesen lesen
<k1l> einfach mal ein ubuntu installieren und anfangen zu benutzen und wenn man was wissen will/muss dann einfach nachlesen.
<kahja> schon dabei, hab jetzt erstmal diesen chat zum laufen bekommen
<stevieh> ich mag ubuntu ja gar nicht. das mach ich nur wegen sm
<kahja> sm ?
<musca> sado-maso
<kahja> hä?
<stevieh> ok, aber jetzt nicht off-topic gehen :-)
<musca> sorry
<kahja> genau, ich werd nacher erstmal lesen als noob
<jokrebel> stevieh: Du hattest mit OT angefangen ;-)
<stevieh> psst :-)
<kahja> das ist typisch wenn man neu einseigt , man wird erstmal schön verarscht
<kahja> ;-)
<jokrebel> !niemals > kahja 
<kubine> kahja: NIEMALS !
<kahja> kein ding gönne euch den luz
<musca> stevieh:  sm = Shuttleworth, Mark?
<kahja> erzählt mal hängt ihr jeden abend hier ab, tv out..? keine freundin?
<stevieh> kahja: /join #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<kahja> neuer raum
<kahja> erklärbär mal
<kahja> :-)
<Isotop77> off-topic is nicht gut..dafür gibts eigene channels :)
<thomasfuston> Hmm woran könnte das liegen das wlan nicht verbindet? bzw. wie könnte ich sehen woran es hängt?
<thomasfuston> wlan wird erkannt es wird versucht zu verbinden aber verbindet nicht 15.04 ubuntu 
<sdx23> thomasfuston: syslog lesen, da steht wenn er sich nicht associieren kann und warum.
<Isotop77> tail -f /var/log/syslog und connecten
<thomasfuston> ok hm irgendwas mit ssid, er verbindet wohl bricht dann aber wieder ab und sagt am ende ssid-not-found
<thomasfuston> hmm immer das selbe "disconnected -> scanning -> authenticating -> disconnecting"
#ubuntu-de 2015-07-16
<snooky> hi all
<snooky> kann mir hier vll jemand beim bash scripting weiter helfen? ist denke ich, nur was kleines
<Fuchs> selbes Problem wie schon vor 2 Tagen? 
<snooky> nein
<snooky> http://paste.debian.net/282882/
<kubine> snooky: Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<snooky> hier mal das script
<snooky> das läuft auch so ganz gut
<snooky> das script soll nun folgendes machen. die subdomain eintragen (klappt) danach die tabelle auslesen (mysql select) und dann die https.conf des apaches neu schreiben mit den subdomains
<snooky> nur weiss ich nicht wie ich das mysql select in bash mache
<Fuchs> gar nicht, aber Du kannst ja in der bash auch die mysql executable aufrufen, was Du bereits tust, und da irgendwelche Statements ausfuehren
<Fuchs> was man Dir aber vor ein paar Tagen schon gesagt hat, dass solche Skripte a) Murks sind und b) es dafuer bessere Kanaele gaebe, gilt aber immer noch 
<snooky> in php wäre das ja kein problem. nur ich will das in bash machen ^^
<David1977> jetzt hat er schon in 2 weiteren Channels gefragt, aber immer noch keine antwort bekommen ;)
<bekks> Gemein. :)
<David1977> allerdings :p
<sdx23> vielleicht ja auch ein eindeutiges Zeichen, dass man das wirklich, wirklich nciht in bash machen sollte.
<bekks> Vor allem aber ein Zeichen dafür, dass man wirklich wirklich lernresistent ist.
<kevin070982> hi leute
<kevin070982> jemand da der mir helfen kann?
<kevin070982> Jemand da?
<koegs> !frag
<kubine> koegs: Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<kevin070982> Unser Raid1 Server hatte einen Stromausfall jetzt bootet er nicht mehr
<nagetier> kevin070982, Hardware- oder Software-RAID?
<kevin070982> software
<kevin070982> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11887633/
<kubine> kevin070982: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<kevin070982> soft raid
<nagetier> https://www.thomas-krenn.com/de/wiki/Mdadm_recovery_und_resync
<kubine> nagetier: Title: Mdadm recovery und resync – Thomas-Krenn-Wiki (at www.thomas-krenn.com)
<nagetier> wüsste die Kommandos dazu jetzt auch nicht aus dem Kopf, die mögen hier andere evtl. kennen, aber das Internet sollte dabei ebenfalls hilfreich sein
<kevin070982> danke schon mal für den link
<kevin070982> das zweite problem ist das ich keine shell eingabe habe
<kevin070982> das steht nur der fehler mit dem mount und ich kann nicht weiter tun
<kevin070982> ich versuche gerade mit einer Live CD auf das system zu kommen
<kevin070982> aber der download dauert noch etwas in china
<nagetier> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot/live-cd
<kubine> nagetier: Title: Live-CD › chroot › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<kevin070982> super danke
<kevin070982> ich denke das sollte helfen
<kevin070982> Vielen Lieben Dank
<nagetier> kevin070982, dieses .iso würde vollkommen ausreichen.. hoffe du lädst das - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<kubine> nagetier: Title: Installation/MinimalCD - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<kevin070982> falls ich es nicht schaffe melde ich mich 
<kevin070982> @netetier
<kevin070982> super danke nagetier 
<nagetier> wobei ich mir bei der ISO gerade nicht ganz sicher bin.. wäre schön wenn das bestätigt oder dementiert werden würde
<koegs> die minimal cd ist afaik nur zum installieren, da hat man keine arbeitsumgebung, ne live-cd wäre passender
<nagetier> koegs, bash und chroot ist auch nicht vorhanden?
<nagetier> oder man nimmt die server .iso, die sollte ja alles beherbergen
<koegs> kann man machen, man landet aber nicht per se in einer arbeitsumgebung, deswegen die empfehlung zur live cd
<kevin070982> die server iso hab ich schon probiert abrer über usb
<kevin070982> und da fragt er nach dem CD-ROM
<kevin070982> und ich habe keine CD zum Brennen da
<kevin070982> also nur über USB
<nagetier> hm? ob von usb oder cd sollte der vollkommen egal ist
<kevin070982> ich lade gerade beider runter
<kevin070982> die mini.iso mit 5.7 Kb in China
<nagetier> uff ;)
<kevin070982> usb oder cd hab ich auch gedacht
<kevin070982> aber linux fragt mittendrin nach der cd
<jokrebel> Hi, in einer LibreOffice-Tabelle sind Uhrzeit (HH:MM) einzutragen. Es handelt sich dabei um Beginn und Ende. Die einzutragenden Zeiten sind häufig auch unterschiedlich. Trotz Formatierung als Zeit muss man exakt zB. 06:40 eingeben. Wie könnte man sowas etwas erleichtern? Meine Google-Recherche war jetzt da nicht so ergiebig. Wär schon scön, wenn man bei dem genannten Beispiel nur 6 4 0 eingeben
<jokrebel> müsste. Oder aber per Auswahlfenster die möglichen Zeiten (bewegt sich im Rahmen von 3 Stunden) anklicken könnte. Jemand ne gute Idee?
<Isotop7> naja, wenn du 640 eingibst würde er es ja auch so einsetzen und da 64:00 keine valide uhrzeit ist, verwirft er es denke ich...also das verhalten scheint richtig!
<Isotop7> wüsste ergo nicht wie man das umgehen sollte :/
<jokrebel> selbst wenn ich 0640 draus mache wird nicht 06:40 draus. Und das findet man im Internet so auch bestätigt.
<deem> hi. jemand ne ahnung, wo ich ne grub.efi herbekomme, wenn ich kein efi system installiert habe?
<zak1975> jokrebel: leg dir doch eine benutzerdefinierte Formatierung an mit dem Format-Code 0000 (4 mal null)
<jokrebel> zak1975: Mit den Zeiten (Beginn Ende) soll dann aber weiter gerechnet werden. Geht das dann trotzdem? Weil das hab ich schon umgesetzt, dass da dann die Gesamtzeit und auch noch umgerchnet in Industriezeit draus für andere Zellen erzeugt wird.
<jokrebel> zak1975: Sprich: es sind nicht nur stupide Zeitzellen für eine Dokumentation sondern die Basis für eine Stundenberechnung.
<zak1975> ok das ist dann nicht die lösung
<zak1975> jokrebel: dann wüßte ich nur eine lösung mit zwischenformeln. Eingabe der Uhrzeit als 0640 in eine Textformat-Zelle. Dann mit Verketten-Funktion einen Doppelpunkt reinsetzen und mit der Zeitwert-Funktion daraus wiederum eine Uhrzeit generieren. Habs gerade getestet und es funktioniert.
<jokrebel> hmm - mal testen. Danke zak1975 
<deem> hat von euch schonmal jemand ein grub per efi booten lassen via pxe? ich lande immer in einer grub cmdline, weil er anscheinend seine config nicht findet... alles was ich dazu im netz finde ist ziemlich widersprüchlich. alle platzieren die cfg woanders :/
<deem> ok. wenn man den richtigen grub nimmt, geht das auch :/
<bekks> deem: Wenn man per PXE booted, läuft doch gar kein grub, sondern syslinux? :)
<bekks> Das ist jedenfalls der einfachere Weg :)
<Isotop7> bekks: dachte ich auch :o
<Rochvellon> gnah, was weckt denn hier immer den monitor auf?
<Isotop77> immer die leute die quitten und joinen...ts
#ubuntu-de 2015-07-17
<xJANGOx> Guten Morgen zusammen :)
<xJANGOx> Hallo liebe (u)bunte Gesellschaft, ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe bezüglich Ubuntu 15.04 und GNOME 3.16 auf einem Macbook mit Dualboot! Wer könnte mir da helfen? Ich habe versucht es zu installieren, allerdings scheitert es immer daran, dass ich im Login-Screen einen Black Screen hab wo ich nur noch den Mauszeiger zu sehen kriege. Ich habe Ubunt Gnome 15.04 installiert in EFI Mode und NVIDIA GeForce 320m Treiber konnte ich au
<xJANGOx> ch soweit installieren. Wer kann mir nun weiterhelfen? Bin mir "fast" sicher, dass es am Grafik-Treiber liegt oder evtl auch am Kernela...oder?!
<Rochvellon> kann ja nicht so wichtig sein
<pragomer> hallo. dieses script läuft super wie es soll: http://pastebin.com/XFYffNkd    Nur wenn ich es via Desktop-Verknüpfung vcs.desktop starte, wird das eigentlich script (xterm -e find.....) nicht ausgeführt... wie kann ich das debuggen bzw. woran kann das liegen?
<kubine> pragomer: Title: [Bash] #!/bin/bash FILE=$(zenity --file-selection --title="Please select video fol - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jokrebel> kann das sein, dass aktuell ständig Flashplayer-Kram zum Update ansteht?
<k1l> aus nachvollziehbaren gründen
<stevieh> ich dachte, da wird nix mehr geupdated?
<mcnesium> auf meinem ubuntu 14.04 server habe ich add-apt-repository ppa:ondrej/php5 hinzugefügt und dann mit aptitude update && aptitude full-upgrade ausgeführt. runtergeladen wurden die pakete, aber jetzt hängt die installation bei php5-common (5.5.27+dfsg-1+deb.sury.org~trusty+1) wird eingerichtet ... und es passiert seit ner viertelstunde nichts mehr. jemand ne idee was da los ist?
<jokrebel> und _ein_ Update wegen einer Sicherheitslücke wär ja nachvollziehbar. Aber das ja gefühlt schon das 3te oder so.
<Isotop7> mcnesium: einfach steuerung c und apt-get -f install
<Isotop7> ums neuzustarten
<mcnesium> Isotop7: strg+c hatte ich schon, da kam gar nix. musste den aptitude prozess killen
<mcnesium> bin gerade dabei, das ppa wieder rauszuwerfen, aber grad häng ich daran, dass aptitude irgendwo noch ne lock datei angelegt hat :)
<jokrebel> sollte man aptitude besser nicht benutzen unter Ubuntu? (zumindest irgendwann mal in der Vergangenheit? Ist das noch aktuell?)
<_moep_> nicht mehr nutzen
<_moep_> weil das nicht ganz 1:1 auf apt passt
<jokrebel> mcnesium: oO - kill es nicht karpott
<Isotop7> ist jedem selbst überlassen..ich nehm nur apt
<mcnesium> der eine sagt so der andere so, das is doch jetz aber unerheblich, oder?
<_moep_> stand auch in den release nodes zu jessie, dass apt bevorzugt genutzt werden soll
<Isotop7> mcnesium: ist wirklich persönliches empfinden :)
<mcnesium> es gibt ne ziemlich ausführliche antwort auf stackoverflow oder irgendwo da, die besagt, dass es wurst is ob apt oder aptitude
<mcnesium> jedenfalls, ppa rausgeworfen und dann ncohmal update und full-upgrade und dann sollten wieder die alten original ubuntu pakete installiert werden, richtig?
<k1l> mcnesium: dazu nimmt man ppa-purge
<mcnesium> sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:whatever/ppa http://askubuntu.com/a/310/249367
<kubine> mcnesium: Title: apt - How can PPAs be removed? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<mcnesium> jo und dann purge halt
<k1l> mcnesium: wenn du keine antworten hören willst, dann frag halt nicht ;p
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/paketquellen_freischalten/ppa#PPA-Purge
<kubine> k1l: Title: PPA › Paketquellen freischalten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mcnesium> problem is halt, dass das n paar mehr als ein paket sind
<k1l> und da ist btw noch eines der probleme mit aptitude extra nochmal erklärt
<k1l> mcnesium: genau deswegen nimmt man ja ppa-purge
<mcnesium> mf da hab ich wohl nicht zuende gelesen -.-
<jokrebel> U didid wong
<deem> bekks: ich boote aber manuell einen grub, also läuft da auch einer :P
<deem> ich hab es aber auch schon geschafft, dass der grub bootet und dynamisch nach hexkodierten ip adressen als configs sucht und per default die efidefault lädt :)
<nagetier> Hallo, hatte jetzt von der Intel GMA 3100 auf eine Nvidia NVS 310 upgraded. Führe ich 'gtkperf' aus und vergleiche die Werte, stellt sich heraus, dass die NVS nun gut 3x länger benötigt, die Testumgebung auszuführen. Auch ein Vergleichsvideo benötigt ~10% mehr CPU-Leistung. Derzeit wird noch nouveau ohne weitere Anpassung verwendet (15.04) .. kann man mir das erklären?
<Guest66062> hallo, kann mir Jemand bei diesem Problem helfen? https://www.dropbox.com/s/tjnatk0t2ml6n8c/2015-07-17%2014_19_20-OBN%20-%20SecureCRT.png?dl=0
<ppq> nagetier, anscheinend ist die unterstützung für 2D-beschleunigung des intel-treibers besser als selbige von ddx (2D-part von nouveau). probier es doch mal mit dem unfreien treiber, damit dürfte es flotter gehen
<nagetier> ppq, ja, ist geplant.. war nur auffällig
<Guest66062> hallo, kann mir Jemand bei diesem Problem helfen? https://www.dropbox.com/s/tjnatk0t2ml6n8c/2015-07-17%2014_19_20-OBN%20-%20SecureCRT.png?dl=0
<k1l> dazm: irgendwelche PPAs involviert?
<nagetier> ppq, die xorg.conf sollte dynamisch angepasst worden sein, vermute ich?
<dazm> k1l: ich habe nur deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/gwendal-lebihan-dev/hexchat-stable/ubuntu precise main
<dazm> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/gwendal-lebihan-dev/hexchat-stable/ubuntu precise main
<dazm>  als ppa geladen
<kubine> dazm: Title: Index of /gwendal-lebihan-dev/hexchat-stable/ubuntu (at ppa.launchpad.net)
<kubine> dazm: Title: Index of /gwendal-lebihan-dev/hexchat-stable/ubuntu (at ppa.launchpad.net)
<dazm> sonst die üblichen Ubuntu Mirrors
<ppq> nagetier, mit einer passiven (runtergetakteten) gt520 (das ist auch ein GF119, genau wie die nvs 310) kriege ich mit binärem treiber Total time:  1,75
<nagetier> ppq, Total time: 195,83 , mit der GMA 62,30
<ppq> uff :)
<k1l> dazm: zeig mal ein "apt-cache policy libtasn1-3" in einem pastebin
<nagetier> ppq, ah, hatte 1000 Durchläufe eingestellt :)
<dazm> k1l: http://pastebin.com/qajfbiSj
<kubine> dazm: Title: root@******:/etc/apt# apt-cache policy libtasn1-3 libtasn1-3: Installed: 2.1 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ppq> nagetier, ah ok, ich habs bei 100 belassen
<nagetier> ppq, schalte mal bitte 1000 und nenne den Wert
<k1l> dazm: da sind eine menge an paketen nicht installiert. ich würde da eh erstnal ein "apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade" fahren vlt ergibt sich dann das depency problem schon
<nagetier> +auf
<ppq> nagetier, Total time: 26,37
<nagetier> wobei der grob bei mal 10 liegen dürfte
<nagetier> ah, ok
<nagetier> ppq, tausch? ;)
<nagetier> *tauschen
<ppq> nagetier, wie gesagt, versuch doch mal den unfreien
<nagetier> jo
<k1l> dazm: es sollte eh das 2.10-1ubuntu1.4 nehmen und nicht das 1.3 
<nagetier> ppq, Danke.
<ppq> keine ursache :)
<nagetier> Versuche per diff zwei ASCII Dateien zu vergleichen. In beiden werden Zeitstempel angegeben. Kann ich diff veranlassen diese zu ignorieren?
<ppq> du könntest sie vorher wegschnippeln und das ergebnis diffen
<ppq> mit cut z.b.
<nagetier> jup, danke.. schon gefunden
<nagetier> 'diff <(cut -b13- file1) <(cut -b13- file2)' klappt
<ppq> sieht kunstvoll aus :)
<nagetier> 'diff --side-by-side --suppress-common-line <(cut -b13- /var/log/Xorg.0.log) <(cut -b13- /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old)' ist genau was ich wollte
<nagetier> jetzt muss man nur noch lust haben sich da durchzuarbeiten :)
<nagetier> insbesondere wenn man nur einen Bruchteil versteht und das Meiste nachlesen müsste </ot>
<nagetier> Wenn nvidia-current nvidia-304 installieren möchte, 352.21 laut der offiziellen Nvidia Seite derzeit unterstützt wird, ist das Paket nvidia-346 für 15.04 zu verwenden? Und was würde nvidia-346-updates machen?
<nagetier> Das geht aus https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/nvidia nicht hervor, bin ja schon fleißig am lesen.
<k1l_> ubuntu bietet andere versionen an, als die nvidia seite. ist ja bei anderen paketen auch so (release freeze und so)
<k1l_> bei dem -updates ist kein unterschied.
<nagetier> ja, ok .. -current zu verwenden wäre also nicht das, was ich suche?
<k1l_> kommt drauf an welche karte du hast.
<nagetier> und warum ist das so.. ist für mich persönlich jetzt etwas verwirrend.
<k1l_> nvidia schmeisst ab und zu alte karten raus. deswegen bietet ubuntu verschiedene versionen an, die getestet sind
<nagetier> aber ok, so ist es halt.
<Lothenon> nagetier, nvdia listet dir auch alle treiber auf, die die jeweilige karte unterstützen.
<nagetier> k1l_, ja, warum aber -current die verbaute Karte nicht ausließt und dementsprechend die passende Version ausgibt erschließt sich mir noch nicht.
<k1l_> nagetier: -current ist immer genau eine treiber version. der list da nichts aus und wechselt die version
<nagetier> Lothenon, ja, bin ja schon dort.. das ist dann wohl der Weg den man gehen sollte/muss.. kA ob man das jedem Anwender zutrauen kann.
<nagetier> ok
<k1l_> nagetier: -current ist halt gedacht, dass es immer auf dem "stable" path von nvidia bleibt. bei nem upgrade von 12.04 zu 14.04 wird sowas ja interessant, wenn es den alten treiber version nicht mehr gibt. dann ist -current nämlich der "neuere" stable
<nagetier> s/zutrauen/zumuten/
<nagetier> ja, ok
<k1l_> installier halt erstmal den -current, es sei denn es gibt probleme oder du weißt, dass du eine andere version brauchst
<nagetier> k1l_, wollte jetzt schon den nvidia-346 installieren
<nagetier> es sei denn da spricht grob etwas dagegen.
<k1l_> k.a. welche ubuntu version du hast und welche treiber version deine karte braucht.
<nagetier> k1l_, 15.04, laut nvidia wird 352 für die NVS 310 unterstützt, somit sehr wahrscheinlich auch 346
<k1l_> nagetier: die nvidia seite lobt immer ihre neuste version.
<nagetier> joa, die will ich ja auch gar nicht unbedingt
<nagetier> aber was sich jetzt zwischen 302 und 346 getan hatte, möchte ich auch nicht alles nachlesen
<k1l_> die karte ist von 2012. die wird mit jedem nvidia treiber laufen
<nagetier> laufen ja
<dadrc> 340 hat ein paar seltsame Bugs behoben
<Lothenon> also auch der 304 soll die 310 unterstützen
<nagetier> ah, sorry.. richtig, -304
<Lothenon> nagetier: http://www.nvidia.de/Download/Find.aspx?lang=de
<kubine> Lothenon: Title: NVIDIA Treiber Download (at www.nvidia.de)
<nagetier> Lothenon, ja, aber siehe dadrc 
<dadrc> weiß nicht mehr genau, was das war, aber irgendwas war nervig.
<Lothenon> jo, man sollte schon soweit die neueren treiber nutzen
<nagetier> wer weiß das auch schon bis ins Detail
<dadrc> Ich wusste das mal, was da kaputt war
<dadrc> Aber ich fahr seit 'ner Weile 34x, da tritt es halt nicht mehr auf
<dadrc> Also hab ich mich nicht mehr drum gekümmert
<nagetier> jau, und ich muss es erst gar nicht ;) *hoff* Man setzt sich damit ja oft erst auseinander, wenn es Probleme gibt.
<nagetier> *neustart*
<nagetier> ok, läuft.. Danke an alle
<emlvis> moin,ich möchte ein iso abbild auf einer externen festplatte duplizieren (als *.iso.bak) auf der gleichen festplatte. kann man den vorgang irgenwie beschleunigen, weil ein einfaches cp dauert bei 120 GB mal eben 2h.
<emlvis> zugegeben, für eine frage fehlt es dem letzten satz an einem "?"
<nagetier> ppq, Total time: 58,21 , GtkTextView - Scroll hat sich laut Messung verbessert (verdoppelt), GtkDrawingArea - Text und - Pixbufs halbiert
<dadrc> unwahrscheinlich, da dürfte einfach die USB-Verbindung der Flasschenhals sein
<nagetier> egal, muss ich nicht verstehen
<ppq> nagetier, huh, verdoppelt = verbessert? ich denk das sind zeiten
<nagetier> ppq, GtkTextView - Scroll - time:  4,99 versus GtkTextView - Scroll - time:  2,04 (GMA/NVS)
<ppq> ah, also halbiert :)
<dazm> k1l_: ich konnte das problem nach dist-upgrade etc noch immer nicht lösen, es wurden zwar eine menge Pakete installiert aber ich hab noch immer Probleme mit dem bekannten Package: http://pastebin.com/F4dAyFMh
<kubine> dazm: Title: Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state in - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<nagetier> ppq, ähm, ja.. also die Verarbeitungsgeschwindigkeit verdoppelt, die Laufzeit halbiert ;)
<ppq> ^^ ok
<nagetier> Sensor-Plugin (15.04, Xfce) zeigte mir die Lüftergeschwindigkeit und auch die Temperatur an.. kann das auch das nvidia Modul ausgeben, oder muss man dazu in nvidia-settings?
<dadrc> dazm: würde versuchen, die beide pakete mal loszuwerden, dann die aktuelle version zu installieren
<ppq> nagetier, ich nehm dafür psensor
<nagetier> ppq, ui, sieht gut und ausführlich aus.. kann man das in die Leiste von Xfce legen?
<ppq> nagetier, das ist von allein im dings erschienen.. wie heißt das.. da wo die uhr auch ist :)
<nagetier> Ah!
<nagetier> joa, danke
<nagetier> auch die SSD wird angezeigt,wobei hdtemp immer einen Fehler meldet,den ichnict deaktiviert bekomme.. aber ok, so ist es
<nagetier> *hddtemp
<ppq> man kann einstellen was da angezeigt werden soll
<nagetier> ppq, auch ohne Sensor-Plugn und psensor wird hddtemp aufgerufen.. muss mal gucken wer oder was das veranlasst.. noch fehlt mir aber die Muße
<ppq> nagetier, es gibt auch einen psensor-server, vielleicht pfuscht der dir dazwischen?
 * nagetier temperiert
<nagetier> ich gucke mal
<ppq> hihi
<nagetier> ne, da läuft nix
<nagetier> ist aber auch egal, taucht nr kurz bei d Anmeldung auf
<nagetier> *nur
<nagetier> eine Funktastatur die ihren Batterie- und Verbindungsstatus ausgibt wäre auch toll
<dazm> dadrc: wie stell ich das am besten an apt-get purge oder remove hilft nicht
<k1l_> dazm: hast du mal mit 32 und 64 bit rumgespielt?
<dazm> k1l_: no
<k1l_> apt-get clean, dann apt-get update, dann apt-get install -f
<dazm> k1l_: ich bin auch nicht der einzige admin
<k1l_> das sieht imho so aus, als wenn da mal einer ein 64bit oder 32bit paket zwischengemurkst hat
<geser> multi-arch
<k1l_> ja klar, aber das resultat da ist nicht multiarch
<geser> man kann per apt 32bit Pakete installieren auf einem 64bit-System, nur müssen die in der gleichen Version sein (worüber sich apt da ja auch beschwert)
<dazm> ich weiß das auf der box mal ein xserver lief mit mate und remote desktop etc...
<dazm> ich geh nicht davon aus das ein do-release-upgrade hilft.. aber ich wollte eh mal erledigen.
<geser> kannst du mal die Ausgabe von "apt-cache madison libtasn1-3" in ein pastebin packen?
<dazm> keine ausgabe.. stecker noch im release-upgrade
<dazm> stecker = stecke
<geser> wenn es wieder geht, schaue mal ob apt für beide Arch (i386 und amd64) die gleiche Paketversion (als neuste) sieht
<dazm> geser: okay
<nagetier> Ist das, was hier https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Adobe_Flash#Problembehebung im Abschnitt "Firefox" vermerkt ist auch für 15.04 gültig?
<nagetier> hat sich erledigt
<WasserDragoon> Hallo zusammen. Seit Android 5 wird mein Sony Xperia Z1 compact nicht mehr als Wechseldatenträger angezeigt. Kann also nicht mehr auf mein Gerätespeicher zugreifen. Ich weiß nicht, ob es ein Ubuntu oder Android Problem ist. Wie finde ich heraus, woran es liegt?
<nagetier> WasserDragoon, MTP ist unter Ubuntu eingerichtet?
<WasserDragoon> mtpfs war nicht installiert, ich versuch damit mal mein glück. danke nagetier
<nagetier> oder installiert, einrichten muss man da nichts
<nagetier> gern
<WasserDragoon> so also mtpfs installiert, tut sich nix. mtp-tools installiert und mtp-detect ausgeführt: "no raw devices found"
<WasserDragoon> lsusb listet das smartphone allerdings
<nagetier> WasserDragoon, neu verbunden hattest du das Gerät?
<WasserDragoon> nagetier, ja
<nagetier> dann muss da jemand anderes helfen, kenne mich da zu wenig aus
<nagetier> Gibt lsusb -vvv VID und PID aus?
<nagetier> vermute aber eher nicht
<nagetier> WasserDragoon, ^ ?
<WasserDragoon> sieht so aus, nagetier:  idVendor           0x0fce Sony Ericsson Mobile Communications AB
<WasserDragoon> idDevice gibts nicht, dafür aber: idProduct          0x61a7
<nagetier> hm, dann wäre es ein Versuch wert wie hier beschrieben die udev-Regel zu erstellen - http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mtp
<kubine> nagetier: Title: MTP › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> ist eh nur c&p
<WasserDragoon> ja da bin ich grad dran, danke. mir ist dabei nur aufgefallen, dass in /etc/udev/rules.d die datei nicht drin war und ich sie wie beschrieben erst kopieren musste
<nagetier> WasserDragoon, wird auf der Seite ja auch angedeutet.. mag zuvor, warum auch immer, ohne funktioniert zu haben
<nagetier> imho ist die auch nicht nötig, unterstützt das Auffinden aber
<WasserDragoon> nagetier, ich finds seltsam. ich meine, dass ich zuvor auch via mtp gemountet hab weil das gerät beim zugriff ja entsperrt sein musste.
<nagetier> kann es dir nicht sagen, evtl mag sich beim upgrade von 4 auf 5 im Phone etwas getan haben
<WasserDragoon> ha! jetzt bekomm ich beim trennen und wieder einstecken ein dialog: "D5503 kann nicht eingehängt werden" "Keine MTP-Geräte gefunden"
<WasserDragoon> ich sehe gerade, ich kann an meinem smartphone einen verbindungsmodus einstellen: mtp oder msc
<nagetier> +1
<WasserDragoon> msc also massenspeichermodus müsste doch eigentlich nach wie vor funktionieren
<nagetier> mtp wäre von Vorteil
<WasserDragoon> ja aber wenn mir schon massenspeichermodus angeboten wird, versteh ich nicht wieso das nicht mehr funktioniert.
<nagetier> kA, auf was stand/steht es denn?
<WasserDragoon> habs auf mtp gestellt, nautilus bzw dessen fork nemo zeigt mir jetz aber kein gerät an
<WasserDragoon> stand vorher eh und je auf massenspeichermodus
<WasserDragoon> was bisher auch immer funktioniert hat
<nagetier> WasserDragoon, dann mal erneut an- und abklemmen, wenn nicht schon erledigt
<nagetier> und nochmal mtp-detect ausführen
<nagetier> *ab- und anklemmen ;)
<WasserDragoon> "no raw devices found"
<WasserDragoon> aber der fehlerdialog is weg
<nagetier> hm
<nagetier> kA, sorry, meine Person kommt da nicht weiter
<WasserDragoon> ups sudo wäre beim mtp-detect nich schlecht
<WasserDragoon> nun wirds aufgelistet
<nagetier> ahjo
<WasserDragoon> Device 0 (VID=0fce and PID=51a7) is UNKNOWN.
<WasserDragoon> lustig, der sagt mit im gegensatz zu lsusb -vvv ne andere product id
<WasserDragoon> und damit wäre der übeltäter gefunden
<nagetier> denke auf, die kam mir eh komisch vor
<nagetier> *auch
<WasserDragoon> naja so funktionierts nun, auch wenn ich nicht verstehe wieso es mit msc modus nicht mehr ging. danke jedenfalls.
<nagetier> jo
<geni_> guten tag
<geni_> kann mir jmd bei der einrichtung von alpine helfen?
<jokrebel> geni_: Scheint laut Wiki https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Alpine schon etwas älter und vielleicht nicht für aktuellere Ubuntus geeignet? Hab aber keinerlei Erfahrung damit.
<geni_> das gute ich habe auch eine gmx adresse und kann auch emails lesen nur das senden klappt leider noch nicht
<maxmax> hallo kennt sich jemand mit festplatten verschlüsseln aus?
<holgersson> maxmax: Ja. Aber bitte stelle eine konkrete Frage, damit man eine Chance hat Dir zu helfen :)
<holgersson> geni_: Ich hatte nur mal mutt in Verwendung, aber schätze mal, dass Du mit alpine auch ein separates Programm zum Versenden der Mails brauchst. Mutt holt ja *eigentlich* Mails auch nicht ab (jaja, es kann IMAP^^), sondern bekommt die von einem externen Programm, liest Mails & zeigt sie an, löscht & verwaltet sie, editiert ggf. (wobei das meinem Gedächtnis nach auch von einem anderen Programm ausging...).
<holgersson> geni_: Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Ich denke, dass Du einen SMTP-Sender wie msmtp brauchen wirst.
<holgersson> geni_: Vergiss, was ich gesagt habe: „ Im Gegensatz zu diesem [mutt] kommt Alpine jedoch ohne separat einzurichtende MTAs zum Empfangen und Versenden von Nachrichten aus[…].“ aus dem Alpine-Wikieintrag.
<holgersson> geni_: Bekommst Du eine Fehlermeldung? Wenn garnichts kommt, die mails bloß nicht bei den gmx-Servern ankommen schau mal, ob Du alpine mit einer „debugging“ oder „verbose“-Option starten kannst.
<geni_> sry ich war afk essen kochen
<geni_>                    [Mail not sent: Bad sequence of commands]
<geni_> maxmax: truecrypt ist ein tool zum verschlüsseln
<holgersson> nvm
<holgersson> geni_: Ich würde sagen Du hast einen Tippfehler in Deiner Konfigurationsdatei.
<geni_> holgersson: habe das smtp per copy and paste aus dem wiki copiert
<holgersson> geni_, maxmax: Jaein, man sollte unter Linux für Festplattenvollverschlüsselung eher LUKS/dmcrypt benutzten. Das ist OpenSource, wird gepflegt, hat gute Perfomance usw. Gibt's Truecrypt überhaupt für linux...? Aber maxmax sollte sich mal äußern, was er/sie überhaupt verschlüsseln möchte (das ganze Dateisystem, nur /home/ ...).
<holgersson> geni_: "mail.gmx.net/ssl/user=max.mustermann@gmx.de" (ohne die Anführungsstriche)? Dann muss natürlich Dein Nutzer mit rein :Þ
<holgersson> geni_: Ich hab mal kurz nach "alpine gmx config" mit duckduckgo gesucht: Gleich unter den ersten 5 Treffern: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/networking/alpine-setup-ok-unable-send-email-print-203061.html
<kubine> holgersson: Title: alpine - setup OK, unable to send email (at www.linuxforums.org)
<geni_> holgersson: truecrypt ist auch open source und es gibt es auch für linux 
<geni_>                    [Mail not sent: Bad sequence of commands]
<holgersson> geni_: OK, das hatte ich als ClosedSource im Gedächtnis, mein Fehler. Trotzdem wird es performanter sein, wenn Du etwas groß unterstütztes wie LUKS nimmst.
<geni_> holgersson: nutzte das truecrypt eig auch nur weil es nach dem code audit kommplett aus dem internet verschwinden sollte
<holgersson> geni_: OK.
<geni_> und alpine werde ich bald mal mit einer gmail adresse in einer vm testen 
<bekks> Was ist alpine?
<mrkramps> das solltest du - ich bin völlig irritiert - das muss du doch wissen!?
<geni_> email tool für die shell
<mrkramps> !alpine
<kubine> mrkramps: Informationen zu Alpine finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Alpine
<bekks> Ah, der Nachfolger von pine. Ich nutze wenn dann mutt :)
<geni_> ich momentan die gmx webseite das wollte ich ändern
<mrkramps> geni_, da gibt es aber diverse komfortablere lösungen als alpine
<geni_> mrkramps: zum beispiel?
<mrkramps> geni_, oder suchst du etwas speziell für die befehlszeile?
<geni_> ich wollte eig langsam in die shell umziehen, ja
<geni_> sonst würde es thunderbird
<mrkramps> ok, dann teste mal alpine und mutt und benutze danach thunderbird =D
<geni_> alpine will ja keine mails versenden XD
<mrkramps> geni_, hast du sowas wie eine fehlermeldung?
<geni_> ja 
<geni_>                             [Mail not sent: Bad sequence of commands]
<mrkramps> geni_, das nicht viel
<geni_> joa, dabei habe ich alles gemacht wie es im wiki beschrieben ist
<mrkramps> geni_, hast du den port angegeben?
<geni_> nope
<maxmax> holgersson: bist du noch online?
<holgersson> maxmax: Ja
<maxmax> in sachen verschlüsselung, bei der ubuntu-installation, scheint es zwei möglichkeiten zu geben: 1. die ganze festplatte verschlüsseln, 2. nur das home-verzeichnis. was ist sinnvoll zu tun?
<maxmax> holgersson
<geni_> maxmax: das kommt drauf an beides kann sinnfoll sein
<sdx23> alles eine Frage dessen, wie paranoid man ist.
 * geni_ verteilt Alu Hüte
<maxmax> wenn ich die ganze festplatte verschlüssele, dann muss ich eine passphrase eingeben. kann man diese danach ändern? bei passwörtern geht es ja
<geni_> maxmax: wenn das verschlüsseln wirklich dicht sein soll brauchst du ein pw mit über 20 zeichen
<maxmax> meinst du die passphrase für die festplatte oder passwort für den user-account?
<k1l_> und am ende prügelt der angreifer das PW einfach aus dir raus, und du hast auch nichts gewonnen :)
<sdx23> https://xkcd.com/538 was k1l_ sagt.
<kubine> sdx23: Title: xkcd: Security (at xkcd.com)
<k1l_> für die meisten leute reicht es genau die daten zu verschlüsseln, die man verschlüsselt haben will, imho.
<geni_> und verschlüsseln geht auf die performance
<maxmax> dann wird das tmp-verzeichnis nicht verschlüsselt
<holgersson> maxmax: tmp ist sowieso tmpfs (mount | grep tmp) und liegt daher im RAM.
<holgersson> geni_: Das halte ich für vernachlässigbar. Ich hatte auf meinem alten System (Thinkpad T500 mit Core2Duo) keinen Unterschied gesehen.
<sdx23> aktuelle Prozessoren können AES in Hardware, dann ist's nichtmal mehr messbar.
<holgersson> maxmax: Ich hab /boot und / separat. sda1 ist /boot, sda2 der verschlüsselte LUKS-Container, darin dann das /-Dateisystem.
<holgersson> sdx23: Der Core2Duo hatte keine AES-HW-Unterstützung & selbst da war das *kaum* messbar ;-)
<geni_> mir reicht eig eine kleine festplatte die kommplett verschlüsselt ist
<k1l_> ist halt immer die frage, wie viel verschlüsselung man "braucht". also wie paranoid man ist. manchen reicht einfach die eine Datei zu verschlüsseln, andere machen halt das große Theater mit vollverschlüsselung und heckmeck.
<holgersson> maxmax: Welchen Anspruch hast Du an die Sicherheit? Du brauchst immer ein separates /boot-Verzeichnis, worin kernel(!) und ein initramfs (zum Entschlüsseln vom /-Dateisystem, einhängen/mounten und dann wechseln in das eingehangen Dateisystem) darin.
<holgersson> maxmax: Ich hab nur Notebooks. Mir geht's nicht darum, dass keiner an den Kernel kommt, sondern darum, dass im Diebstahl-Fall der Dieb die Finger von meinen privaten Daten lässt.
<holgersson> maxmax: Wenn Du swap nicht verschlüsselst könnten darin Daten - inkl. Schlüsseln - liegen; wenn Du / nicht verschlüsselst, können dort alle Daten ausgelesen werden. 
<holgersson> maxmax: Für mich wäre auch ein Lesezugriff auf / schlimm, weil ich LUKS-Schlüssel (kann man neben Passwörtern auch nutzen), und Konfigurationen für VPN-Dienste und ähnliches rumliegen.
<maxmax> ok d.h. eine vollständige verschlüsselung bei der installation ist also sinnvoll. 
<maxmax> was ist ein LUKS schlüssel?
<holgersson> Ein Schlüssel ist eine Zeichenfolge, die geheim bleiben sollte und dazu dient, den LUKS-Container aufzuschließen. Wie ein herkömmliches Vorhängeschloß halt :)
<holgersson> Du kannst entweder ein Passwort setzen oder einen solchen Key nehmen. Keys sind praktisch für andere Datenträger (und Key dann im verschlüsselten / vom Rechner).
<holgersson> Mit Luks kannst Du 8 Slots belegen (und dort je einen Key oder ein Passswort setzen), und alle Slots beliebig oft ändern, solange Du ein gültiges Password oder einen Key besitzt.
<geni_> habe gerade mal den LUKS artikel gelesen, habe ich was übersehen oder kann das tool echt keine Dateien als schlüssel nutzen?
<holgersson> Natürlich kann es das.
<holgersson> cryptsetup <AKTION> -d
<geni_> dachte auch schon
<holgersson> Im Zweifel hilft ein Blick in die manpage: In der Konsole 'man cryptsetup' aufrufen 
<holgersson> Gut, aber ich bin jetzt weg. Gute Nacht!
<geni_> gute nacht
#ubuntu-de 2015-07-18
<jokrebel> guten Morgen, bin hier grad an einem HP Color LaserJet 2840 (all in one). Drucken per Netzwerk klappt. Ist es generell auch möglich übers Netzwerk zu scannen?
<David1977> kommt ein wenig auf den Drucker an
<jokrebel> OH! und ich seh grad; größere Bilder kann ich nicht direkt drucken. Da erscheint ganz kurz "Dokument wird gedruckt" im Display, geht aber sofort wieder ausund das Druckersymbol in der Taskleiste ist auch weg (als wäre alles korrekt übermittelt worden). Indirekt über den Rechner der auch USB-Verbindung zum Drucker hat geht es aber.
<David1977> aber Grundlegend funktioniert sowas
<David1977> aber bei der Fehleranalyse kann ich dir jetzt auch nicht helfen...sorr
<David1977> y
<jokrebel> Da ist dann natürlich das Problem, dass ich nicht weis welche Dateien ich direkt drucken kann und welche ich über den Umweg schicken muss...
<bekks> Wieso sollte das vom Dateityp abhängen?
<David1977> das frage ich mich auch....normalerweise sollte ein Druckbefehl ein Druckbefehl sein. Unabhängig von der Datei
<David1977> wenn du sie öffnen kannst, solltest du sie auch entsprechend drucken können
<bekks> "öffnen" hat genau nichts mit "drucken" zu tun.
<David1977> ja, aber du weißt, was ich meine
<David1977> aber gut..vielleicht weiß ich auch zu wenig, weswegen ich auch keine gute Fehleranalyse machen kann ;)
<jokrebel> bekks: Kann es sein, dass da der Druckerinterne Speicher überläuft und deshalb der Druck abgebrochen wird?
<jokrebel> ein PDF mit 1,1MB konnte ich per Netzwerk ausdrucken. Ein JPG mit 2,7MB wird "verschluckt"
<bekks> jokrebel: Das ist gut möglich - wieviel RAM hat der Drucker?
<jokrebel> bekks: Das wenn ich wüsste. Find da im Menü nichts um das auszulesen.
<bekks> "Infoseite drucken" :)
<jokrebel> ah - Konfigurationsbericht vielleicht
<jokrebel> hm bekks "Speicherkarte: leer" :-/
<bekks> Joah, das ist nicht so viel Speicher :)
<jokrebel> Gesamtspreicher 96 MBytes - Verfügbarer Speicher 45,37 MBytes
<bekks> Welchen Druckertreiber verwendest Du denn?
<jokrebel> HP Color LaserJet 2800 Series Postscript (recommended)
<bekks> Postscript? :D Gönn dem Ding mal 1GB RAM mehr :D
<bekks> Nimm einfach den PCL6e, PCL6, PCL5e oder PCL5.
<jokrebel> also aktuell hab ich das über appSocket/HP JetDirect versucht. Kam mir am besten vor weil ich da dann sogar die Tonerstände angezeigt bekam. 
<bekks> Postscript hat nichts mit den Tonerständen zu tun.
<bekks> Nimm einfach einen der PCL Treiber statt PostScript, und verbinde den Drucker wie gewohnt per JetDirect.
<jokrebel> ich mein den Verbindungstyp den man beim Drucker einrichten vor auswahl der Treiber festlegen muss. Bei HP LinuxImaging and Printing (HPLIP) konnt ich zB. keine Tonerstände auslesen.
<bekks> Ja, und auch HPLIP hat nichts mit PostScript oder PCL zu tun :)
<jokrebel> ah ok - genau da gäb es JetDirekt auch zum auswählen. Danke
<jokrebel> aber egal welche Einstellung ich nehme, ich kann dann bei der Treiberauswahl nur zwischen "HP Color LaserJet 2800 Series Postscript [en] (empfohlen" oder "HP Color LaserJet 2800 Foomatic/Postscript [en]" wählen
<Klawa> 15.04 Neuinstallation  besser mit BIOS oder UEFI?
<ppq> Klawa, theoretisch geht beides, praktisch ists mit bios csm einfacher
<ppq> probier's einfach mit uefi, und wenn es nicht ootb geht, verschwende keine zeit mit fehlersuche und nutz gleich bios csm
<Klawa> ppq, hatte gerade durch Selbstverschulden (Änderung der SATA Anschlüsse, Änderungen im BIOS alles durcheinander geschossen
<Klawa> jetzt sucht er immer nach sdb und will nicht mehr...
<Klawa> wenn die Platte endlich als sdb drin ist durch umstöpseln etc. dann sucht er nach sdc  -ätsch-
<Klawa> in fstab sind aber UUID vereinbart .. (war bei Installation sda)
<Klawa> wo und wann wird denn die Zuordnung von UUIDs der HD-Partitionen zu sdx1,2,3 getroffen?
<Klawa> mein System greift immer ins Leere, wenn auf /home gesucht wird - aber da ist dann die Zuordnung schon falsch
<ring0> Klawa, wenn in der fstab uuids stehen, ist dem system egal, ob eine bestimmte uuid als sda oder sdb als device geführt wird
#ubuntu-de 2015-07-19
<hanswurst> hallo, kennt sich jemand mit spotify aus? kann ich das programm irgendwie dazu bringen auch "normale" radiostationen abzuspielen? 
<passt_> Mein Ubuntu startet nicht mehr, nachdem ich mit gparted die Partitionen geändert habe.
<jokrebel> wie überraschend ;-)
<oktay> war wohl nicht so eine gute idee
<jokrebel> welche Partition hast Du wie geändert.
<passt_> Ich habe eine Hybridplatte mit /dev/sda Festplatte und /dev/sdb dem SSD-Anteil. Auf sda1+2+3 liegen Windows Partitionen. sda4 ist eine erweiterte Partition, die sda5 (swap) und sda6 (home) enthält. Die Systempartition von Ubuntu ist auf /dev/sdb1 installiert. 
<passt_> Ich habe sda3 gelöscht, um mir mehr Platz für meine Home PArtition sda6 zu schaffen. 
<passt_> Dazu habe ich anschließend sda4 links um den leeren Platz von sda3 erweitert. Da sda5 (swap) zuerst auf sda4 liegt, habe ich die Swap-Partition nach links an den Anfang von sda4 verschoben und sda6 abschließend nach links vergrößert.
<passt_> Nun startet mein Ubuntu nur noch in den emergeny mode :(
<Lothenon> da werden wohl die einhängepunkte durcheinander gekommen sein. du kannst mittels live-cd und chroot deine fstab kontrollieren und nötigenfalls ändern
<passt_> auf dem gparted-livesystem habe ich nach dem ändern der partitionen die UUIDs von sda5+sda6 kontrolliert und sie waren noch die selben wie es das ubuntu system vorher angezeigt hatte.
<passt_> system, swap und home partition werden in fstab per UUID gemountet und die sind identisch mit den aktuellen UUIDs.
<k1l> schau mal ob der grub noch richtig is. evtl ne live iso booten und den grub neu generieren lassen im chroot
<passt_> wie mache ich das ?
<k1l> oder halt von hand eintragen im grub zum einmaligen booten
<passt_> Nach einem Reboot hat sich das Problem jetzt von alleine behoben. Seltsam... aber gut so
<Anf> Guten Abend, hab mal eine kleine Frage, gibt es eigendlich einen Channel für Gimp für Ubuntu, Ich hab ein kleines Problem in Gimp, was ich nicht lösen kann?
<tech9> ja den gibt es
<tech9> Anf, da kommst du mit /join #gimp rein
<leszek> wobei das wohl ein englischer channel ist :P
<Anf> J, der währe dan wohl auf english, ich kann zwar englisch, aber das Problem ist bisschen groß, und ich kann es nicht alles auf Englisch erklären
<tech9> Anf, kannst auch per /list die channelliste ansehen, vllt ist auch ein deutscher channel für gimp dabei
<jokrebel> Anf: Du kannst es ja mal hier versuchen. Aber wenn es was spezielleres ist bekommst Du halt hier vielleicht keine passende Antwort.
<Anf> Super, Danke ich schau mal
<Anf> Ich sehe keinen
<jokrebel> ja es gibt auf freenode auch #gimp-de allerdings nur 13 Leute dort
<jokrebel> Anf: 
<Anf> Super, Danke
<Anf> Ich hab das Problem, das ich ein Bild habe, was ich ausgedruckt habe, auf dem Bild ist eine Linie die eine Länge von 10cm hat, wen ich es aber in Gimp messe, zeigt Gimp mir 11,4cm an. Bild ist in Gimp auf A4 Skaliert. Ich hab schon alles Probiert ich komm einfach nicht weiter, das ist voll komisch.
<ppq> wenn du randlos drucken willst, müssen sowohl der drucker als auch der druckertreiber das unterstützen
<ppq> das ist bei dir offenbar nicht der fall
<tech9> Kenne mich da nicht so aus, aber wie lang ist er denn bei 100% ansicht? Also Originalansicht
<ppq> du könntest das bild einfach mit dem faktor 1,14 vergrößern, also auf 12,996 cm, dann ist es nach dem druck idealerweise wirklich 11,4 cm lang (falls der druckertreiber einfach proportional runterskaliert, wovon wohl auszugehen ist)
<ppq> oder du versuchst, deinem drucker randlosen druck klarzumachen, die chancen dafür stehen aber oft nicht sehr gut
<sash_> 3~Kommt halt immer auf den Drucker an,
<sash_> Aber der Drucker skaliert doch richtig, oder nicht?
<Anf> Weiß ich nicht, ich will es ja so haben, wie ich es mit Gimp bearbeitet habe, ich blick da nicht mehr durch
<Anf> Skalierung im Treiber steht auf 100%
<Anf> Wen ich es mit Gimp sofort drucke, kommt bei mir das Bild 2mal kleiner raus, obwohl im Treiber Skalierung 100% steht
<Anf> Problem gelöst, im Treiber steht zwar 100% Skalierung, aber in den Weiteren Einstellungen kann man noch die Größe angeben, und die war Falsch, Vielen Dank für den Tipp mit dem Treiber, sonst währe ich noch weiter mit Gimp beschäftigt und hätte da den Fehler gesucht, Vielen Dank Euch
<zy3pD> Hi, ich habs mal wieder geschafft Abhängigkeitsprobleme mit Apt zu haben http://paste.ubuntu.com/11904816/ :(
<kubine> zy3pD: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Lothenon> was gibt "sudo apt-get install cups-bsd cups-client" aus?
<jokrebel> zy3pD: Paste mal ein "sudo apt update&&sudo apt dist-upgrade" komplett in einem NoPasteService.
<zy3pD> ja ich mach gerade erstmal ein apt-get upgrade ... das dauert noch ein bisschen
<jokrebel> zy3pD: Warum nicht gleich ein dist-upgrade?
<zy3pD> tja jetzt ist zu spät ;)
<jokrebel> kann man immer noch nachschieben
<zy3pD> dist-upgrade hat aber nichts zu tun mit do-release-upgrade?
<zy3pD> ja upgrade braucht aber noch
<Lothenon> nein, sind 2 verschiedene befehle
<jokrebel> zy3pD: Nein, dist-upgrade ist was man will und beinhaltet kein hochziehn auf neuere Versionen wie es ein do-release-upgrade nacht.
<jokrebel> *macht
<Lothenon> dist-upgrade installiert auch pakete, die upgrade zurück gehalten werden, wie bspw. neuere kernel-versionen
<jokrebel> ...was man aber in der Regeln nicht will
<zy3pD> also das ding ist der Odroid (also mini pc wie der raspberry) und da halt ich es für kritisch einen neuen kernel über apt zu installieren, weil das config tool von odroid schon eine kernelupdate option mitbringt
<jokrebel> zy3pD: Sprechen wir dann überhaupt von einem Ubuntu?
<zy3pD> Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS armv7l 3.8.13.30
<Lothenon> ubuntu original gibt es nur mit x86er-kernel
<jokrebel> zy3pD: Dann solltest Du Dich besser an #ubuntu-arm wenden
<zy3pD> ja aber der port ist trotzdem offiziell oder?
<zy3pD> mal gucken ...
<Lothenon> mir nicht bekannt, dass canonical arm-portierungen ofiziell gemacht hat
<zy3pD> Holen:188 http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/ trusty-updates/main network-manager armhf 0.9.8.8-0ubuntu7.1 [457 kB] → Zumindest die Quellen sind aber von Canoncials selbst
<kubine> zy3pD: Title: Index of /ubuntu-ports (at ports.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> zy3pD: Trotzdem hier nicht wirklich supportet.
<Lothenon> ja, nur geht es zum einen um den kernel und die änderungen des ports, wie bspw. der kernel-upgrade-mechanismus von odroid
<Lothenon> und was da noch anderes gemacht wurde, dass wissen wir hier in der regel nicht
<Anf> Hallo nochmals, ich wollte nochmal nachfragen, ich hab immer noch das Problem mit diesem Drucker. Ich weiß nicht mehr, was ich machen soll. Ich hab in Gimp ein Neues Document im A4 Format eröffnet, und hab da ein Viereck gezeichnet, was genau 2,5 cm vom Rand ist, wen ich es Drucke, hab ich einen Abstand von 3cm. Wieso?
<zy3pD> So nach dem apt-get upgrade gehts jetzt ... er hat versucht die Programme in der aktuellen Version zu installieren, aber die installierten Abhängigkeiten waren noch in den inkompatiblen alten Versionen
<zy3pD> So nach dem apt-get upgrade gehts jetzt ... er hat versucht die Programme in der aktuellen Version zu installieren, aber die installierten Abhängigkeiten waren noch in den inkompatiblen alten Versionen
<zy3pD> So kann ich mir das nur erklären thx trotzdem
<Lothenon> anf, hast du bei den druck-eigenschaften unter "Seite einrichten" bspw. "A4 Borderless" genommen?
<jokrebel> zy3pD: Immer noch Offtopic hier :-/
<Anf> Wo Finde ich den diese Einstellung?
<Lothenon> wenn du auf drucken gehst
<Lothenon> ansonsten auch mal beim treiber wieder schauen, dass das bild nicht runter skaliert wird
<Anf> Habs gefunden, hab es umgestellt, und beim Drucken ist das Papier jetzt komplett Weiß, er druckt nichts :(
<Anf> Skalierung im Treiber ist bei 100% muss doch richtig sein
<Anf> Wie komm ich den in Ubuntu auf meinen Treiber, Ich hab den Drucker angeschlossen, und der funktionierte, wie komm ich den in die Treiber Einstellungen?
<Lothenon> cups stellt den treiber bereit. es gibt zum einen ein grafisches als auch ein web-frontend für cups
<Lothenon> sofern du nicht einen treiber wie hplip für hp-geräte installiert hast
<Anf> Ich hab die Einstellungen in der Systemoptionen gefunde, aber was soll ich da anders einstellen?
<Lothenon> bspw. randlosdruck, sofern das gerät selbst dieses mitmacht
<Anf> Bei mir steht alles auf English und da steht nichts von Randlos drucken, wie heißt es den auf English ofiziell
<Anf> Wen ich bei Borderless auf Yes gehe, dan Druckt er nur Weiß aus, also kein Muster? Ich verstehe das einfach nicht
<dreamon_> was ist daran falsch? scp /home/dreamon/MyInfoAnzeige/empfang_wetter.sh pi@192.168.0.190:/home/pi/MyInfodatei/
<bekks> Ist das ein wettbewerb und wir sollen den Fehler erraten?
<bekks> So eine Art Rebusrätsel? :)
<dreamon_> Ich versuche die Datei empfang_wetter.sh aufs pi in das Verzeichnis /home/pi/MyInfodatei/ zu kopieren
<dreamon_> Langsam. Ich kann nicht so schneill
<bekks> Ja, und?
<bekks> "Ich erhalte den Fehler xy wenn ich versuche abc zu tun."
<bekks> Soviel Zeit hast du locker :)
<dreamon_> scp: /home/pi/MyInfodatei/: Is a directory
<bekks> Die Meldung entspricht der Wahrheit und ist sehr klar, oder?
<dreamon_> Würde ich sonst fragen? Ich hab gelesen, das scp mit cp vergleichbar ist.
<dreamon_> also cp source destination
<bekks> scp sagt Dir, dass das angegebene Ziel ein Verzeichnis ist. Die Quelle ist eine Datei.
<dreamon_> Worin liegt der Fehler?
<dreamon_> Genau. Ich will ja die Datei ins Verzeichnis kopieren.
<dreamon_> Ist bei cp ja auch sooo möglich.
<bekks> Nein. Du willst eine Datei in eine Datei kopieren.
<bekks> Und da cp und scp verschiedene Befehle sind, muss das Verhalten nicht identisch sein.
<dreamon_> Das heißt ich muß den gleichen Dateinamen in Destination nochmal angeben?
<bekks> Probier es mal aus...
<dreamon_>  scp /home/dreamon/MyInfoAnzeige/empfang_wetter.sh pi@192.168.0.190:/home/pi/MyInfodatei/empfang_wetter.s→pi@192.168.0.190's password: →cp: /home/pi/MyInfodatei/empfang_wetter.sh: No such file or directory
<bekks> Also existiert das Zielverzeichnis nicht, richtig?
<cheGGo> da steht nur .s im ziel, nicht .sh 
<dreamon_> Mist.. ich hab MyInfoAnzeige und MyInfoDatei vermurkst.. mist..
<dreamon_> Das passiert mir ständig!!
<dreamon_> cheGGo, Das ist ein copy und paste fehler gewesen.
<dreamon_> bekks, Danke für die Nachhilfe
#ubuntu-de 2016-07-18
<ShiroNeko> hallo, hätte eine kurze frage zu mate. hier ist der bereich am Fensterrand, zum ändern der Größe der Fenster, gefühlt ein pixel. lässt sich das anpassen?
<ShiroNeko> bin bei ubuntu mate 16.04 LTS
<Lengsdorfer> ShiroNeko, kennst du <Alt> + rechte Maustaste?
<ShiroNeko> noch nicht, gerade mal getestet
<ShiroNeko> macht aber nur ein horizontales resizing, kein vertikales
<Lengsdorfer> das kommt drauf an, wo man klickt
<ShiroNeko> okay, macht in zukunft vieles einfacher =)
<ShiroNeko> danke
<deathleff> hallo. kubuntu 16.04 nimmt komischerweise keine mausklicks mehr an? gibt es da eine tastenkombination die ich evtl gedrückt habe um maustasten zu deaktivieren?
<deathleff> ist ein thinkpad t410 also synaptics touchpad geraffel, keine echte maus,
<deathleff> bin gezwungen jetzt win10 zu benutzen, was ist das für 1 life.
<passt> es könnte sein, dass es für das touchpad eine Sondertaste [Fn]+[Fxx] gibt, mit dem man es abschaltet
<Fuchs> was meint denn das gute alte `xev` zu den Klicks? 
<Fuchs> und: funktioniert das Bewegen der Maus und nur die Klicks nicht, oder funktioniert das ganze Touchpad nicht? 
<deathleff> Fuchs: nur die Tasten nicht. Mausbewegungen per touchpad und "brustwarze" funkt.
<deathleff> Kam vi
<Fuchs> Immerhin. Kannst Du mal die Ausgabe von   synclient -l      (kleines L) in einen pastebin kippen und in einer Konsole xev oeffnen (sollte ein kleines Fensterchen aufgehen) und da reinklicken?
<deathleff> kam aus der küche zurück und nix ging mehr...einmal rebootet frisch ins kubuntu, gleicher fehler. ketzt win10 gebootet, hier gehts.
<Fuchs> interessiert mich leider alles nicht, obige Angaben schon eher
<deathleff> jaja meister Fuchs, ich reboote und verschone dich mit ot. bbl,
<deathleff> Fuchs, synclient -l https://paste.ubuntu.com/19902609/ ... xev.out https://paste.ubuntu.com/19902635/
<Fuchs> huh, warum hast Du da einen KeyPressEvent drin, hast Du auch etwas auf der Tastatur gedrueckt? 
<Fuchs> wenn nein: hast Du ggf. Deine Maustasten auf eine Keyboardtaste gemappt? 
<deathleff> Fuchs, nein. nur die 5 möglichen "Maustasten" des verbauten Synaptics TP von Lenovo. Konfigurationen sind alle vanilla, bis auf lokalisierung auf Deutsch.
<Fuchs> das hat theoretisch nur zwei, weil drei davon gehoeren zur Tastatur und nicht zum Touchpad. Das ist sehr komisch, weil er interpretiert die alle als Tastaturanschlaege 
<Fuchs> koenntest Du einen neuen Nutzer anlegen und da probieren, damit wir schauen koennen, ob die globale Xorg Konfiguration futsch ist oder nur bei Deinem Benutzer irgend ein xmodmap oder dergleichen aktiv? 
<deathleff> Fuchs, wie auch immer Win10 und FreeBSD haben kein Problem, das kubuntu bis gerade auch nicht...hinfort es geht :)
<Fuchs> *schulterzuck* na dann
<deathleff> danke trotzdem.
<stevieh> ciao
<kante> hallo, wie kann ich mir anzeigen lassen, welche version eines programms in den paketquellen verfügbar ist?
<Fuchs> apt-cache policy programmnamehier 
<kante> danke! ich kannte bisher nur apt-cache search
<stevieh> apt-cache showpkg
<kante> showpkg scheint etwas ausführlicher zu sein
<stevieh> zeigt halt nicht die policy an
<pLaTo0n> moin
<penni> Hallo zusammen!
<penni> Ich nutze Ubuntu 14.04 mit GNOME auf einem LapTop, Windows 10 im Dualboot. Leider startet seit gestern mein Ubuntu nicht mehr. GRUB startet, ich wähle Ubuntu aus. Danach kommt der GNOME Ladebildschirm und danach nur noch ein schwarzer Bildschirm. Ich komme nichtmal mehr zum Login. Windows funktioniert noch. Was kann ich tun?
<penni> Ich habe auch nichts großartiges seit dem letzten Boot verändert. Maximal die täglichen Updates installiert, wie immer. Vielleicht wurde da etwas zerschossen!?
<jokrebel> penni: mal nen älteren Kernel zu booten versucht?
<penni> jokrebel: Ne, probiere ich direkt mal, mom
<nagetier> noplymouth als Kernelparameter würde schon mal die Statusmeldungen sichtbar machen
<penni> jokrebel: Auf einem alten Kernel funktioniert es
<penni> jokrebel: Für den Moment zwar super, aber das ist ja keine Dauerhafte Lösung...
<jokrebel> penni: Lass mich raten ... eine NVida-Grafikkarte?
<penni> jokrebel: Woher hast du denn die Fähigkeit des Hellsehens? :P
<penni> Also ja ;)
<jokrebel> weil die Treiberimplementierung wenn ein neuer Kernel kommt manchmal bei NVida hinterherhinken. Also als Workaround; einfach den älteren Kernel derweil nutzen ;-)
<penni> Alles klar. Und dann immer mal wieder probieren und hoffen das die bald ein Update herausbringen!?
<jokrebel> jep
<penni> Alles klar! Dann herzlichen Dank für die Hilfe! Schönen Abend noch! ;)
<alexruf> Kann hier jemand mit Erfahrung zum Thema 'SoftEther VPN' weiterhelfen ?
<treblinka> Hallo
<treblinka> Wie viele Deutscher?
<treblinka> langweilig
<k1l> treblinka: hier ist nur support. gequatscht wird im offtopic
<treblinka> Mein Schwanz ist kaputt
<nagetier> Dein Gehirn auch, und nu geh
<treblinka> Entschuldigung, wer bist du?
<nagetier> treblinka: Entschuldige selber, was hat dein Genitalproblem hier im Kanal zu suchen?
<nagetier> und wenn ich deine Art in Bezug auf deinen Nick lese, weiß ich wohl was hier läuft..
<treblinka> Das war ein Witz bruder
<nagetier> erzähle uns keinen
<treblinka> bruder ich bin kein troll
<menace> sieht schon so aus.
<treblinka> )-: o danke bruder. ich muss mit meinem computer helfen. aber es ist jetzt ok.
<treblinka> tut mir leid, menace
<k1l> treblinka: änder mal deinen nick. der pass weder zum ubuntu Code of Conduct noch zu den Freenode guidelines.
<treblinka> Treblinka? Warum? )-:
#ubuntu-de 2016-07-19
<ShiroNeko> hallo, kurze frage zu SSH Keys unter ubuntu Mate. ich hätte gerne einen Dialog zum entsperren der SSH-Keys wie ich es von Kubuntu kenne. sprich ein SSH-Key einmalig entsperren und für weitere Verbindungen vorhalten. Auch ähnlich zu pageant
<ShiroNeko> gnome-keyring ist installiert, aber dennoch werde ich immer auf dem terminal nach dem SSH Key gefragt
<ShiroNeko> bzw, dessen Passwort
<geser> hast du "ssh-askpass-gnome" installiert?
<ShiroNeko> geser: ja, den habe ich auch installiert
<ShiroNeko> echo $SSH_ASKPASS gibt einfach nichts aus
<sdx23> neu eingeloggt seitdem?
<ShiroNeko> ja, schon mehrfach neu eingeloggt
<geser> hier ist die Variable ebenfalls nicht gesetzt, es funktioniert aber trotzdem. Es scheint also noch einen weiteren Mechanismus zu geben.
<pLaTo0n> moin
<Mundus> Guten Abend, ich habe eine Frage zur Neuinstallation mit Ubuntu 16.04. Wird bei der Neuinstallation automatisch das (der) GRUB neugeschrieben?
<mrkramps> Mundus, afaik wird es zumindest angeboten
<Mundus> ok, dann wird dies bei der Installation mit abgefragt, was in meinem Falle perfekt wäre ;).
<mrkramps> bist du dir sicher, dass das in deinem fall wirklich "perfekt" ist?
<Mundus> Wieso?
<mrkramps> ich frag nur =)
<mrkramps> wir wissen ja nicht, wie und warum du neu installierst
<Mundus> Ich will von 14.04 auf 16.04 wechseln und habe in der Vergangenheit ein paar Änderungen in der GRUB vorgenommen (Startzeit z.B., Bilder hintergelegt, usw.) und daher wäre es super wenn GRUB neu erstellt wird.
<Mundus> Kann natürlich sein, dass ich später fluche, aber ich glaube insgesamt ist es besser. Oder sollte ich davon abstand nehmen?
<mrkramps> na dann sollte alles gut sein
<mrkramps> Mundus, du möchtest nicht auf 16.04 aktualisieren, sondern eine neuinstallation machen?
<mrkramps> und altes /home wieder einbinden?
<Mundus> Jep. Alles weg und komplett neu
<mrkramps> aber / dabei vollständig überschreiben?
<Mundus> Nein, home geht auch ins Nirvana
<mrkramps> die änderungen an grub liegen ja nicht direkt im mbr, sondern in /boot und ja, die bist du damit los
<Mundus> Stimmt, in der entsprechenden cfg Datei. Ist GRUB überhaupt direkt editierbar?
<k1l> im MBR liegt nur der grundstock vom grub. was gerade zum booten vom grub reicht. alles was dann von grub geladen wird liegt im /boot auf / oder der eigenen /boot oartition
<k1l> Mundus: klar, kann man das editieren. das macht ubuntu ja nach jedem neuen kernel update.
<Mundus> Hmm, ich glaube aber, das ich nicht so tief im System gebastelt habe ;).
<k1l> ich verstehe das problem nicht wirklich
<Mundus> Ist wahrscheinlich kein Problem...
<mrkramps> nein, ist es auch nicht =)
<Mundus> Danke und euch noch eine gute Nacht.
#ubuntu-de 2016-07-20
<doev> hallo.
<doev> Habe aktuell das Problem, dass wget die Downloads nicht richtig benennt ... Dateien heißen index.html. Worankönnte es liegen?
<doev> Also wenn ich per Browser auf einen Link klicke, dann fragt er, "Speichern unter" und hat den richtigen Dateinamen als Vorschlag.
<doev> Und der Link selbst zeigt auch nur auf ein Verzeichnis.
<doev> Warum kennt der Browser einen Dateinamen, aber wget nicht?
<k1l> weil die seite noch java oder sonstwas macht?
<doev> k1l: Die Seite hat eine Reihe von Links, alle zeigen auf ein Unterverzeichnis.
<doev> Ich weiß aber, dass die Datei bei der Downloadanfrage erst noch generiert werden muss.
<doev> Aber, der Browser kennt ja auch den richtigen Namen.
<k1l> ja, aber wget ist nunmal kein browser.
<doev> ja aber, warum ist der Browser da schlauer? Woher kommt die Information? Wohl aus dem Header, aber warum kann wget nichts damit anfangen?
<doev> Content-Disposition: Mit diesem nicht standardisierten und als gefährlich eingestuften Feld kann der Server für bestimmte MIME-Typen Downloadfenster erzeugen und einen Dateinamen vorschlagen.
<doev> so, das wird es sein
<pLaTo0n> moin
<kante> hallo, habe gerade krusader installiert, es lässt sich aber nicht starten
<Lengsdorfer> was passiert denn, wenn du startest?
<kante> Lengsdorfer: krusader ist nicht im KDE-menü. habe krusader jetzt von der konsole aus gestartet
<Lengsdorfer> ausm terminal geht?
<kante> ja aus dem terminal, es öffnet sich ein neues fenster mit der auflistung einiger befehle, z.b. kdiff3, kompare,xxdiff
<Lengsdorfer> ja, normal
<kante> jetzt sehe ich krusader
<kante> aber warum ist es nicht im KDE-menü vorhanden? bug?
<Lengsdorfer> dann hat beim installieren irgendwas mit dem menu eintrag nicht geklappt
<kante> ich habe krusader einfach aus dem terminal heraus installiert
<Lengsdorfer> keine ahnung. ich hab mate und xfce, da gibts dann auch nen menueintrag
<kante> krusader soll so umfangreich sein wie der total commander unter windows. hoffentlich stimmt das auch
<Lengsdorfer> sollte aber auch bei kde nicht schwierig sein, ein menueintrag zu machen
<Lengsdorfer> das stimmt
<Lengsdorfer> du musst eventuell einige plugins nachinstallieren
<kante> wie kann ich mehrere tabs öffnen?
<Lengsdorfer> fenster - neues unterfenster
<kante> von der optik würde ich etwas ändern. ist auf den ersten blick nicht so intuitiv
<Lengsdorfer> du kannst irgendwo das theme einstellen
<kante> gnome commander ist von der optik besser, hat aber weniger funktionen
<Lengsdorfer> ich finde am krusader eigentlich nur den undeutlichen curser mist
<kante> meinst du, dass man die aktuelle zeile nicht genau sieht?
<Lengsdorfer> jo
<kante> wenn ich im linken fenster bin, erscheint unten eine info-zeile in blau unterlegt. ich dachte zuerst, ich befinde mich in der  zeile.
<Lengsdorfer> wenn du was findest um das besser zu sehen, sag bescheid
<kante> ich muss auch sagen, der total commander war das einzige, was mir an windows gefallen hat :-)
<Lengsdorfer> blau heißt nur, dass das getaggt ist
<Lengsdorfer> tja, vielleicht kannst du Totalcommander unter wine zu laufen bringen:)
<kante> oder die entwickler um eine freie lizenz bitten :-)
<kante> am total commander fand ich gut, dass die zeilen klein waren und man somit viele zeilen auf dem monitor darstellen konnte
<Lengsdorfer> ah, ich hab grad gefunden, wie man den curser besser sieht. Einstellungen-Farben- KDE-Einstellungen ausmachen
<Lengsdorfer> ich denke, die fontgröße kann man bestimmt irgendwo einstellen
<kante> habe bei farben den haken weggemacht, kein unterschied
<kante> auch dieses programm konversation sieht von den farben her nicht sehr übersichtlich aus
<kante> ich dachte, KDE ist beste desktop...
<Lengsdorfer> sorry, du musst noch 'Hintergrund für aktive Elemente' irgendwie colorieren
<Lengsdorfer> Kde ist der hungrigste desktop
<kante> habe einen intel i5 mit ssd, sollte für KDE ausreichen
<kante> die treiberunterstützung für den grafik-chip HD4000 ist unter windows aber besser, kommt mir zumindest so vor
<Lengsdorfer> kann gut sein. linux ist nix für brandneue hardware
<kante> ist nun 4-5 jahre alt
<kante> kann man in kde eine leiste oben anlegen wie bei gnome2?
<Lengsdorfer> weiß ich leider nicht
<Lengsdorfer> aber vermutlich schon
<kante> auf meinem laptop habe ich ubuntu mate, läuft super
<kante> auf einen alten rechner habe ich lubuntu installiert. kann sich ebenfalls sehen lassen. anders kann man den rechner nicht mehr fürs internet gebrauchen.
<kante> kennt sich jemand mit der installation von jdownloader aus?
<mrkramps> kante, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/JDownloader/
<k1l_> die frage ist eher, wo es denn probleme gibt.
<kante> probleme mit den schreibrechten unter /usr/local
<kante> ich habe ein installationsskript direkt von der website runtergeladen
<kante> also JD2Setup_x64.sh
<kante> und ausgeführt, das programm wurde unter /usr/local installiert. nach dem start meckert das programm, weil es keine schreibrechte da hat. 
<kante> muss ich jetzt mit chown den besitzer aller dateien ändern?
<mrkramps> kommt darauf an, was das programm da schreiben möchte
<kante> jdownloader aktualisiert sich selbst, also ohne apt-get
<mrkramps> dann muss der interne Updater eben auch mit den entsprechenden rechten gestartet werden
<kante> mrkramps: jdownloader mit sudo-rechten zu starten halte ich nicht für sinnvoll
<mrkramps> du sollst auch nicht jdownloader mit sudo ausführen, sondern jdupdate
<mrkramps> außerdem solltest du dir mal gedanken darüber machen, ob die installation in / wirklich sinnvoller ist als unter /home
<ppq> jdownloader sollte man als user installieren in sein eigenes homeverzeichnis. rechteminimalismus
<ppq> mrkramps++
<kante> ppq: das skript hat ein verzeichnis unter /usr/local vorgeschlagen, ich dachte, es wäre ok
<mrkramps> falsch gedacht
<ppq> kante, es ist eine gute idee, sachen aus fremdquellen möglichst nur lokal zu installieren, wenn man sie nicht systemweit braucht
<ppq> auch wenn /usr/local der paketverwaltung nicht in die quere kommt
<kante> ok, dann deinstalliere ich jetzt alles
<kante> dann lege ich mal ein verzeichniss .software unter ~/ an
<ppq> joa, wieso nicht
<mrkramps> kante, oder ~/Anwendungen
<mrkramps> pder ~/Programme
<kante> lieber unsichtbar
<mrkramps> deine entscheidung
<kante> habe jetzt alle dateien mit chown bearbeitet, jetzt kann ich den jdownloader starten
<A_QQ> Hallo, ich habe Stellarium unter UBU-Mate 16.04 installiert. Leider bekomme ich beim Start des Programms folgende Fehler-Meldung:
<A_QQ> Das OpenGL-Subsystem hat Probleme. Details im Logfile.
<A_QQ> Diese Meldung ignorieren und nicht wieder anzeigen, und versuchen trotz der Probleme fortzufahren?
<A_QQ> Erbitte eine kurze Hilfestellung.
<mrkramps> A_QQ, schau ins logfile
<A_QQ> welches?
<mrkramps> von stellarium
<A_QQ> ah, sorry...
<stevieh> oder .xsession-errors
<A_QQ> im system-protokollbetrachter sehe ich kein von den beiden
<stevieh> system-protokollbetrachter? :-)
<stevieh> .xsession-errors ist in deinem Home Dir, wo stellarium log rumfällt sagt dir sicher tante gugl
<A_QQ> stevieh, ja, bei Mate gibt es zusammenfügung von wichtigsten protokollen in einer kompakte darstellung
<stevieh> na, das scheint ja zu funktionieren ;-)
<A_QQ> eingeschränkt , zugegeben :-)
<stevieh> a fool with a tool is still a foll
<stevieh> fool even
<DaVu> you find the log file either in the application's help menu, or via start menu->Stellarium->Last run log.) 
<DaVu> quelle: http://www.stellarium.org/wiki/index.php/FAQ
<A_QQ> ok, fool is fool, but what is the tool??? hihihi
<A_QQ> DaVu, thx :-)
<stevieh> system-protokollbetrachter
<A_QQ> stevieh, ups a la la :-)
<DaVu> A_QQ: und da das kein Ubuntu support ist: http://www.stellarium.org/wiki/index.php/FAQ#Reporting_a_crash
<DaVu> denke, dass auch dort bugs reported werden können
<mrkramps> naja, langsam an
<mrkramps> eigentlich riecht das erst mal nach grafikkarte und treiber
<Lengsdorfer> der weltraum, unendliche weiten...
<DaVu> ^^ dann wäre es vielleicht wieder ubuntu support, das stimmt ;)
<A_QQ> mrkramps & stevieh & DaVu, danke, es funkz. GN8
#ubuntu-de 2016-07-21
<A_QQ> in welchem Protokoll werden die Anwendung-Start-Probleme festgehalten?
<stevieh> kommt drauf an. 
<stevieh> auch da evtl. mal in der .xsession-errors schauen
<A_QQ> stevieh, ok.. kannst Du bitte einen Blick drauf werfen?
<A_QQ> https://paste.ubuntu.com/20309345/
<koegs> A_QQ: du bist doch so oft hier... willst du nicht erstmal erklären was das problem ist?
<stevieh> ja, das würde helfen. das log sieht nicht so aus, als ob da was abgesürzt ist
<A_QQ> stevieh, das problem von gestern mit stellarium hat sich irgendwie in der luft aufgelöst (nach dem 3. Start)
<A_QQ> aber
<A_QQ> stevieh, + koegs in dem Protokoll gibt es für mich zu viele CRITICALs!
<A_QQ> wobei, ich kann sie nicht interpretieren, leider
<stevieh> lösch die doch einfach
<stevieh> dann stören sie nicht so
<koegs> joah und wenn sie wieder auftauchen, vielleicht einfach mal die suchmaschine bemühen, wir sind ja hier kein google frontend, ne ;)
<koegs> und wenn du nix findest, fein nen launchpad-bug aufmachen
<A_QQ> koegs, na ja aber jetzt muss ich doch den google bemühen: feiner Launchpad-bug :-)
<koegs> ja mei, wir sind ja alle hier um was zu lernen
<A_QQ> koegs, und schon weiß ich mehr, thx:)
<stevieh> ignorier es einfach
<pLaTo0n> moin#
<foxpalace> moin, moin
<foxpalace> sagt mal, gibt es auch irgendwo ein forum, wo man den entwicklern mal sagen kann, dass sie total ins klo gegriffen haben, was php7.0 angeht?
<foxpalace> da funktioniert doch gar nichts aus der kiste - apt-get install php7.0-mysql -> php -r 'phpinfo();' | grep -i pdo -> /etc/php/7.0/cli/conf.d/10-pdo.ini, PDO -> PDO support => enabled -> PDO drivers =>
<foxpalace> fehlt einfach und so zieht sich das in einem durch bei 16.04
<foxpalace> tststststststs
<fford> Am besten alle per E-Mail anschreiben, die E-Mail Adressen stehen in der Doku^^
<A_QQ> koegs, kannst Du mir die 4 Zeilen entziffern helfen? http://paste.ubuntu.com/20326442/
<A_QQ> vor allem : was macht an der stelle Dispatcher?
<Frickelpit> A_QQ: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NetworkManager/Dispatcher/
<A_QQ> Frickelpit, thx:))
<derda_> hi. ich installiere gerade xubuntu 16.04 lts. hatte schon eines zuvor installiert und jetzt meine alte root-partition formatiert und dort eine neue draufgeschrieben und auch einhaengepunkt angegeben. will meine bisher /home-partition weiternutzen... muss ich dort auch den einhaengepunkt angeben?
<derda_> bisherige
<Amm0n> derda_, musst die partition am besten mit UUID in die /etc/fstab eintragen
<k1l> derda_: du kannst im intsaller bei manueller partitionierung die alte partition als neue /home einhängen. sei nur sicher, dass der formatieren haken nicht gesetzt ist
<derda_> k1l: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Manuelle_Partitionierung/ - ja, mach das gerade mit diesem installationsassistenten
<derda_> hmm... also muss ich dort zuerst auf "aendern" klicken.. zuerst kann ich da eben mal angeben, welches dateisystem ich verwenden will fuer die partition
<derda_> verwende es ja schon als ext4
<k1l> ich kann es auswendig nicht wort für wort sagen, aber ändern musst du da gar nichts bei der manuellen partiionierung.  die partition fürs home gibts ja schon
<derda_> ok.. ich weiss nicht so ganz, wie ich das sinnvollerweise beim installationsassistenten mache... also kann meine home-partition anwaehlen und dann auf "aendern" klicken.. dann kann ich ein dateisystem auswaehlen, aber es steht noch nichts zu "einhaengepunkt"
<k1l> du willst da nichts ändern. 
<k1l> du machst auch nicht die automatisierte partitionierung.
<k1l> du wählst am anfang: manuelle partitionierung. dann machste deine root und evtl swappartition und wählst bei deiner schon vorhandenen partition für home aus, dass sie als home gemountet wird
<derda_> https://picload.org/view/rraiwpiw/bildschirmfoto_2016-07-21_18-0.png.html -- hmm.. bin da in der installation.. /dev/sda6 ist meine /home... sorry, versteh nicht ganz, wie ich da den einhaengepunkt auswaehlen soll
<k1l> markiere sda6, dann unten auf ändern. dann da im neuen dialog den mountpunkt auswählen.
<derda_> https://img3.picload.org/image/rraiwpwr/bildschirmfoto_2016-07-21_18-1.png -- das ist, was ich da sehe
<k1l> benutzen als
<k1l> "this machine has no brain, use your own" :)
<derda_> hmm.. ich kann da einfach das dateisystem auswaehlen... aber ist ja schon ext4
<Yoshimo> iwlist scan gibt neben Angaben zu Frequenz SSID und unterstützten Geschwindigkeiten auch ne ganze Reihe unlesbare Hex-Zeichenfolgen aus. Ich vermute das sind auch Fähigkeiten des enstprechenden Routers die noch unbekannt sind. Sind die in dem Kommando fest kodiert oder gibt es da ne Datenbank für?
<nagetier> derda_: du kannst auch einhängen ohne erneut zu formatieren
<itchy_>  /msg ChanServ help commands
<Fuchs> itchy_: was suchst Du? 
<maredebianum> Frage zu ssh und jumphost: Ich habe einen reverse tunnel auf jumphost:2211, kann ich da direkt drauf konnektieren, ohne erst einen extra tunnel nach localhost zu legen (z.B. forward to localhost:221)? Gerne auch als ssh_config ;)
<Herbert-51> Hi jemand da?
<mrkramps> vielleicht, vielleicht auch nicht
<Herbert-51> ohh also doch :-)
<Herbert-51> brauchte mal bissel hilfe. steige gerade von windows um
<Herbert-51> hab da ein kleines problem ich müsste da noch ein windows programm zum laufen bekommen und weiß auch das es irgendwie mit wine geht aber ich bekomme wine irgend wie nicht drauf
 * mrkramps ist dann ganz sicher nicht da
<Herbert-51> gibt es eigenartiger weise in der paketverwaltung nicht :-(
<mrkramps> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wine/
<mrkramps> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spiele/PlayOnLinux/
<Herbert-51> das ist kein spiel
<Herbert-51> da soll die steuerverwaltung drauf
<mrkramps> elster?
<Herbert-51> nwb
<mrkramps> kenn ich nicht
<Herbert-51> arbeite ich schon jahre mit und wollte nicht umstellen
<Herbert-51> (neue Wirtschaftsbriefe)
<Herbert-51> steuer buchhaltung ect
<Herbert-51> das prob ist ja nicht das program sondern wine
<Herbert-51> habe ubuntu 16.04
<mrkramps> Herbert-51, hast du die 'universe' Paketquellen freigeschaltet?
<Herbert-51> ??? wie mach ich das? keine ahnung
<mrkramps> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/
<mrkramps> gleich der erste screenshot erklärt das ganz gut
<Herbert-51> jetzt ja 
<Herbert-51> hat aber nix gebracht
<Herbert-51> habe da nur wine konfiguration und winetrix
<maredebianum> Kenne ich jetzt auch nicht, solche "dicken Dinger" laufen oft nicht so rund unter wine. Du sagst, das müsste gehen, dann gibts schon Anleitungen? Und möglicherweise (2. Schritt nach erstem Test) musst du das jeweils neueste wine (via ppa) probieren. Und mal bei https://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/wine gucken
<Herbert-51> ppa ???
<mrkramps> Herbert-51, was genau verstehst du unter "paketverwaltung"?
<Herbert-51> und da ist schon das nächste problem. mein englisch ist nicht das beste :-(
<Herbert-51> na das ubuntu softwarcenter
<Herbert-51> oder sehe ich da was falsch?
<mrkramps> das ist nur das software center, nicht die paketverwaltung
<Herbert-51> ups
<mrkramps> entweder installtion über terminal:$ sudo apt-get install wine
<mrkramps> oder installiere dir synaptic
<mrkramps> bzw. unter Kubuntu Muon
<Herbert-51> unter  synaptic ist es drin. sorry hatte ich wohl einen denkfehler
<Rochvellon> für wine gleich auch noch PlayOnLinux installieren, damit lassen sich sehr einfach die verschiedenen wine-Versionen verwalten
<Herbert-51> wenn ich es dort auswähle, muß ich dann die ausgewählten pakete alle installieren?
<mrkramps> ja
<maredebianum> Herbert-51: "ppa" bitte erst später nachlesen, wenn das aktuell paketierte wine nicht tun sollte. Wie oft brauchst du diese Software? 1/Jahr? Eventuell ist es einfacher, dir ein Windows in eine VM zu machen und die 1mal im Jahr zu starten. Es ist schließlich ein Windows-Program...
<mrkramps> das sind die notwendigen abhängigkeiten
<Rochvellon> für die verschiedenen wine-Versionen braucht es kein PPA, nur PlayOnLinux
<Herbert-51> maredebianum wenn du mir noch sagst was VM ist verstehe ich es vieleicht, meinst du eine eigene partition mit windows
<mrkramps> Herbert-51, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/virtualisierung
<maredebianum> Herbert-51: Virtuelle Maschine, z.B. virtualbox
<maredebianum> Herbert-51: "Windows in einem Fenster laufen lassen"
<Herbert-51> ich brauch das prog nicht oft vieleicht so 20 bis 30 mal im jahr
<Herbert-51> aber wine ist doch so etwas oder nicht?
<mrkramps> nein
<Herbert-51> wieder dazu gelernt
<mrkramps> wine stellt nur eine compatibility layer für die kommunikation zwischen linux und der windows software
<mrkramps> kann man sich vorstellen, wie ein emulator, ist aber keine
<Herbert-51> und kann ich aus der VM dann genause auf die internetverbindungen und drucker zugreifen?
<mrkramps> Herbert-51, wenn du das möchtest
<Herbert-51> naja ist eigendlich bedingung sonst nutzt mir das ganze programm nix
<mrkramps> du kannst ja erst mal schauen, ob sich was mit wine tut
<Herbert-51> sprich ich muß einiges an litteratur durchackern um mir eine VM zu "bauen bzw. installieren"
<maredebianum> Herbert-51: das nenne ich oft, vielleicht willst du deine Daten aber lieber sicher wissen und nimmst Windows für was, das nur dafür gemacht wurde. Drucker durchreichen geht eventuell, ansonsten halt PDF unter Windows erstellen, das dann drucken.
<mrkramps> Herbert-51, lesen ja, aber danach ist das eigentlich nicht aufwendiger als jede andere betriebssysteminstallation auch
<Herbert-51> ich schau erstmal ob ich es mit wine zum laufen bekomme
<Herbert-51> ich danke erstmal für die hilfe 
<maredebianum> Herbert-51: in eine VM installierst du Windows ganz normal. Für Windows sieht das aus, wie ein Rechner.
<Herbert-51> installiere jetzt mal wine und dann das program
<Herbert-51> huhu ich nochmal
<Herbert-51> habe jetzt wine drauf. das program konnte ich auch installieren lässt sich aber nicht starten :-(
<Herbert-51> hat jemand ne idee woran das liegen kann
<mrkramps> Herbert-51, vermutlich daran, dass wine nur eine krücke ist und nur wenige anwendungen wirklich gut unterstützt
<Herbert-51> grr
<Herbert-51> sprich es bleibt nur die VM
<mrkramps> oder DualBoot
<Herbert-51> das wollt ich nicht wirklich
<Herbert-51> eigendlich wollt ich von windows ganz weg
<Herbert-51> nach xp bin ich schon nicht mehr mitgegangen
<mrkramps> wenn fachanwendungen nur für ein betriebssystem entwickelt werden, kann man nicht viel machen
<Herbert-51> scheiß
<Herbert-51> kann ich xp jetzt noch anschließend drauf bringen?
<Herbert-51> das hätte zuerst drauf gemusst denkie ich
<mrkramps> ins internet darf man ein XP eigentlich nicht mehr lassen
<Herbert-51> deshalb währe wine ja gut gewesen
<mrkramps> aber in einer VM wie VirtualBox lässt sich auch XP installieren
<Herbert-51> die frage ist da nur ob ich den zugriff auf internet und drucker bekomme
<mrkramps> ist das ein netzwerkdrucker?
<Herbert-51> ja
<mrkramps> dann sollte das kein problem sein
<mrkramps> außer eben, dass XP netzwerkzugriff haben muss
<mrkramps> das ist übrigens nur ein haken in den einstellungen der VM
<mrkramps> also kein haken in sinne eines problems, sondern ein haken an der einstellung, dass ein gastsystem netzwerk kriegt
<Herbert-51> ok. dann werd ich mir die lektüre vornehmen
<Herbert-51> oh mann
<Herbert-51> ich komme hier schon nicht wirklich mit den netzwerkeinstellungen zurecht
<Herbert-51> kann die ja nicht mehr so aufrufen wie unter windows :-(
<mrkramps> das stellst du dir schwieriger vor als es ist
<Herbert-51> das kann ja noch heiter werden
<Lengsdorfer> Herbert-51, wenn du dein Programm aus nem Terminal mit 'wine programm.exe' startest, kann es sein, dass wine dir in dem Terminal sagt, warum da was nicht geht
<Lengsdorfer> normalerweise fehlen irgendwelche dlls
<Herbert-51> ich kenne dos und windows ab 3.1 aber linux sind nich böhmische wälder für mich
<mrkramps> Lengsdorfer, und du kannst die fehlermeldungen von wine dann interpretieren?
<Lengsdorfer> mit viel fantasie:)
<Herbert-51> lengsdorfer und wie mach ich das?
<Herbert-51> ich mein wie frage ich das ab
<Lengsdorfer> mach ein terminal auf und schreib 'wine ***'. *** ist dein win programm
<Lengsdorfer> es ist zumindest etwas gesprächiger, als das mit dem klicki bunti zu machen:)
<Lengsdorfer> mit welchem programm kämpfst du denn?
<Herbert-51> da kommt befehl nicht gefunden
<Lengsdorfer> der pfad zum windowsprogramm stimmt?
<Herbert-51> sollen die anführungszeichen drinn bleiben?
<Lengsdorfer> meine anführungszeichen nicht
<Lengsdorfer> nur wine {}.exe
<mrkramps> wine ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/NWB-Ordner/Programm.exe
<Lengsdorfer> bzw. auch den richtigen pfad vor dem {}
<Herbert-51> ind den klammern das programm?
<Lengsdorfer> jaja
<Lengsdorfer> das, was mrkramps schreibt
<Herbert-51> denn muss ich erstmal herausfinden wo das liegt :-(
<Lengsdorfer> wine ist eigentlich nicht schlecht. es fehlen nur meist irgendwelche dlls, die irgendein copyright haben
<Lengsdorfer> es lohnt meist ein besuch von https://appdb.winehq.org/ um die kompatiblität abzuschätzen
<Herbert-51> wie komm ich den an die ordner von wine ran
<Lengsdorfer> das .wine?
<Herbert-51> /home/berdzinski/.wine/dosdevices/c:/users/Public/Desktop/NWB\ Steuer\ Mandantenverwaltung\ 2015.lnk
<Lengsdorfer> ist versteckt
<Lengsdorfer> welchen linux desktop hast du?
<Herbert-51> hab ich jetzt mal so rauskopiert 
<Herbert-51> .wine ??? ist das ein versteckter ordner?
<mrkramps> ja
<maredebianum> Herbert-51: ja, da mit . beginnend
<Lengsdorfer> ja. in linux sind ordner mit nem punkt 'versteckt'
<Herbert-51> hab ich mir fast gedacht wie beim handy
<Lengsdorfer> android ist ja eigentlich auch ein linux
<Herbert-51> muss ich mir mal durchwurschteln ehe ich die gesammte befehlszeile fertig habe
<Lengsdorfer> du müsstest auch mit cd ins richtige verzeichnis wechseln und dann da 'wine *.exe' schreiben
<Lengsdorfer> können
<Herbert-51> bin gerade dabei
<mrkramps> das lass mal lieber bleiben, wir wissen nicht wie viele exe da liegen
<Lengsdorfer> wie heißt denn nun dein programm?
<maredebianum> Herbert-51: du kannst auch von nautilus aus die Datei drag-drop aufs terminal ziehen, dann siehst du den pfad
<Herbert-51> NWB Mandantenverwaltung
<Herbert-51> der macht mir aber unter wine den ordner dosdevice nicht auf
<Lengsdorfer> maredebianum, das ist ja cool, das kannte ich noch nicht. thx
<Herbert-51> wie kann ich denn mir alles im ordner auflisten lassen unter dos ist es dir?
<Lengsdorfer> ls
<mrkramps> ls
<maredebianum> Herbert-51: im terminal immer fleißig tab benutzen für Vervollständigung
<Rochvellon> Herbert-51: auch unter Linux gibt es "dir" :)
<mrkramps> ja, auch in den coreutils gibt es dir
<Herbert-51> ok sorry
<Herbert-51> bei "ls" macht er garnix 
<mrkramps> dann ist der ordner wohl leer
<maredebianum> Herbert-51: ist ein oft definierter alias für DOSlinge, nimm mal ls -la
<Herbert-51> ok danke
<Herbert-51> ich drehe hier fast ab
<Lengsdorfer> keep breathing, stay cool, alle kochen nur mit wasser
<Herbert-51> kann man bei der Dateianzeige nicht irgendwie die versteckten ordner einblenden ?
<Lengsdorfer> kann man
<mrkramps> Herbert-51, ja … bspw. mit strg + h
<Herbert-51> schreikrampf warum sagt mir das den keiner früher :-)
<maredebianum> gnome dialoge: ctrl-l um pfade zu tippen oder fallen zu lassen
<Rochvellon> Herbert-51: für ls gibt es den Schalter -a, der zeigt auch die versteckten Dateien und Ordner an
<Herbert-51> so habe nun den ordner aber ich kann den nicht anwählen " /home/berdzinski/.wine/dosdevices/c:/Program Files (x86)/NWB/NWB Steuer 2015/"
<Herbert-51> ich habe ein problehm mit der (x86)
<Rochvellon> hast Du den Pfad in "" gesetzt?
<Herbert-51> ich wollte dort erst über cd rein ?
<Herbert-51> ist das falsch?
<mrkramps> entweder pfad quoten mit "pfad" oder leerzeichen maskieren, bspw Programm\ Files\ (x86)
<mrkramps> oder einfach die autovervollständigung mit TAB benutzen
<Lengsdorfer> das müsste aber auch bei dos so sein, dass die spaces maskiert werden?
<mrkramps> kein plan
<Herbert-51> ja aber schon lange her ab windows 2000 ging es so
<Lengsdorfer> da wird vermutlich nicht mit \ maskiert, weil das da der seperator ist
<Rochvellon> ja, zumindest das mit den Anführungszeichen ist unter DOS auch so
<Herbert-51> irgendwo hab ich einen fehler :-(
<Herbert-51>  wine "/home/berdzinski/.wine/dosdevices/c:/Program Files (x86)/NWB/NWB Steuer 2015/" stman2016.exe
<Herbert-51> wine: Ungültiges Handle.
<Herbert-51> ohh gefunden
<Herbert-51> nö doch nicht :-(
<Lengsdorfer> mach mal:   wine "/home/berdzinski/.wine/dosdevices/c:/Program Files (x86)/NWB/NWB Steuer 2015/stman2016.exe"
<Herbert-51> so nun kommt ne menge an error 
<Herbert-51> wie war das hier noch mal mit den posten 
<Lengsdorfer> ja. steht da was in der richtung 'missing dll blabla' ?
<mrkramps> Herbert-51, sämtliche meldungen markieren, kopieren und hier einfügen https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<mrkramps> [Paste!] und den link anschließend hier veröffentlichen
<Herbert-51> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20374896/
<Lengsdorfer> jo. da fehlt 'MSVCP120.dll'
<Rochvellon> jo, Du brauchst MSVCP120.dll, die musst Du separat über die Wine-Konfiguration installieren
<mrkramps> nicht einfach winetricks benutzen?
<maredebianum> Herbert-51: dir fehlen die visual cplusplus bindings oder sowas, das mal via winetricks nachinstallieren
<Rochvellon> err, ja
<Rochvellon> winetricks, nicht Konfiguration ...
<Herbert-51> ok mom
<Lengsdorfer> du kannst das MSVCP120.dll, wenn dus hast, auch in den .wine/system(32) Ordner kopieren. aber winetricks dürfte eleganter sein
<Lengsdorfer> .wine/c/system(32)
<Lengsdorfer> .wine/c/windows(system(32)
<Herbert-51> winetrix ist drauf aber was nun
<Lengsdorfer> muss man halt suchen
<mrkramps> evtl tut es ein:$ winetricks msvcp120
<Herbert-51> nicht ganz
<Herbert-51> You are using a 64-bit WINEPREFIX. If you encounter problems, please retest in a clean 32-bit WINEPREFIX before reporting a bug.
<mrkramps> das ist aber nur eine warnung
<Herbert-51> war ja auch nur der anfang
<Herbert-51> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20375972/
<Lengsdorfer> die steuererklärung ist jetzt übrigens etwas spät:)
<Herbert-51> ach was hab doch 3 jahre zeit
<Lengsdorfer> mach mal: winetricks msvcp120.dll
<Herbert-51> das selbe :-(
<Amm0n> winetricks vcrun2013?
<Lengsdorfer> ja. dann ist da vermutlich son M$ copyright auf der dll
<Lengsdorfer> hast du zugang zu einem laufenden windows rechner?
<Herbert-51> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20376480/
<Herbert-51> ja habe ich
<mrkramps> Amm0n hat schon recht
<Amm0n> ohne ?
<maredebianum> das ist in irgendeinem redist-Dings drin
<Amm0n> winetricks vcrun2013
<mrkramps> laut quelltext geht es nur bis vcrun2010
<Herbert-51> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20376685/
<mrkramps> sieht dich gut aus
<Lengsdorfer> jo. dann probier doch nochmal
<Herbert-51> brauch ich hier diese " msvcp120.dll"
<mrkramps> Herbert-51, die haste gerade installiert ;)
<Herbert-51> denn hole ich mir die aus windows
<Herbert-51> heeeee supi es läuft
<Herbert-51> ich danke mal alle wie verrückt
<mrkramps> Herbert-51, erst in ruhe testen
<Herbert-51> ok
<Herbert-51> ich schau mal
<mrkramps> aber dass es startet, ist sicher kein schlechtes zeichen
<Amm0n> Herbert-51, http://openbook.rheinwerk-verlag.de/linux/ gut für Anfänger mit Englischproblemen ;)
<mrkramps> ich dachte, dafür haben wir https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de =D
<Lengsdorfer> habich nicht irgendwas gelesen, dass verspätete steuererklärung teurer wird?
<Herbert-51> das ist nicht zu spät mit der erklärung
<mrkramps> Lengsdorfer, teuer werden soll und man muss die ja nicht jährlich abgeben
<mrkramps> aber das wird offtopic
<Herbert-51> es sind normale einkommenssteuer
<Herbert-51> vor 2 jahren wurde das alles geändert 
<Herbert-51> man hat jetzt 3 jahre zeit
<Lengsdorfer> also ich kriege immer böse briefe von denen, wenn ich da gedöns nicht am 31.Mai? gemacht habe
<Herbert-51> wobei dann kann ich ja bei einen guthaben zinsen verlangen :-) hahaha
<Herbert-51> bin umgezogen und wechsele ehe das finanzamt
<Herbert-51> ja aber das mit dem 31.5 sollte seit letztes jahr vorbei sein
<Herbert-51> sagt mal <ß ich habe jetzt nur die windows laufwerke zur verfügung. komm ich auch an die normalen ran aus wine heraus?
<Lengsdorfer> ja. das 'z' ist der pfad ins linux system
<mrkramps> Herbert-51, z:
<Herbert-51> ok
<Herbert-51> danke. ich werde morgen weiter machen mir fallen die augen zu
<Herbert-51> danke noch mal für eure hilfe
<Lengsdorfer> scvhlaf schön und träum vom finazamt
<Herbert-51> :-)
#ubuntu-de 2016-07-22
<DaVu> Einen schönen guten Morgen. Ich wollte gerade eine NVidia Karte in meinen Rechner einbauen und nachdem ich den entsprechenden Treiber aus "Zusätzliche Treiber" hinzugefügt und den Rechner neu gestartet habe, fuhr der Rechner nicht mehr hoch.... 
<DaVu> Also Karte wieder raus, alles gut. 
<DaVu> Jetzt bekomme ich beim start aber 2 Fenster, die da lauten "Es wurde ein Problem mit einer Systemanwendung festgestellt"
<DaVu> mehr besagen die Fenster nicht
<DaVu> außer halt mit den Optionen "Abbrechen" oder "Problem melden"
<DaVu> Meine Vermutung ist, dass es was mit den zuvor installierten Treibern zu tun hat
<DaVu> Wie kann ich mir also sicher sein, dass es was damit zu tun haat und wie schaffe ich es, dass diese Fenster nicht mehr aufteuchen beim Start?
<DaVu> *auftauchen
<dadrc> DaVu: du kannst auf melden klicken und dir dann die Details angucken, was genau passiert ist
<DaVu> ja...mache ich gerade und lade einen Screenshot davon hoch
<DaVu> dadrc: http://imgur.com/a/ei1sI
<DaVu> Das ist jetzt natürlich ein "kleiner" Teil des ganzen Berichts
<dadrc> Würd ich auf den Treiber schieben wollen, deinstallier den mal
<DaVu> und wie mache ich das genau....das ubuntuusers wiki sagt dazu nicht viel aus
<dadrc> Paketmanager deiner Wahl nehmen, nach 'nvidia-current' suchen, deinstallieren
<DaVu> ok
<dadrc> Es sei denn, du hast eine bestimmte Version installiert, dann musst du nach 'nvidia-<die version>' suchen
<DaVu> ok, ich habe den genommen, den mit Ubuntu 16.04 vorgeschlagen hat und das war in dem Fall 304.131
<DaVu> aber ich schaue mal
<dadrc> Im Zweifelsfall einfach mal nach 'nvidia-' suchen und gucken, was da so installiert ist
<DaVu> hmm...da sagt er mir nur, dass die NVidia X Server Settings installiert sind
<DaVu> das hat mich weiter gebracht: http://imgur.com/a/ei1sI
<DaVu> ups
<DaVu> apt-cache policy nvidia-304
<DaVu> somit würde ich sagen, dass ich aus dem Paketmanager die Settings entferne und den Treiber mit apt purge nvidia-304?
<DaVu> dadrc: ^?
<DaVu> ok...gesagt getan...mal schauen, was er jetzt nach einem reboot sagt...bin gleich wieder da
<Herbert-51> hi an alle
<Herbert-51> hab da ein kleines problem mit wine
<DaVu> ok...offensichtlich war es das...die Fenster kommmen nicht mehr
<Herbert-51> kann jemand was mit der fehlermeldung anfangen
<Herbert-51> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20424238/
<DaVu> dank dadrc
<DaVu> Herbert-51: leider nicht, sorry....habe die Fehlermeldung mal in google gehauen...da kommen ein paar Ergebnisse. Keine Ahnung ob dir das weiter hilft
<maredebianum> DaVu: diese Meldungen kommen, wenn es entsprechende crashdumps gibt, und die liegen unter /var/crash/ und die kannst du löschen, wenns nicht weiter debuggt werden soll.
<Herbert-51> ich denke mal nicht wenn du schon nicht schlau draus wirst :-( fange gerade erst mit linux an 
<Herbert-51> da sind 2 dateien drin
<Herbert-51> die kann ich einfach löschen?
<DaVu> Ich kenne mich mit wine überhaupt nicht aus. Musste das noch nie verwenden
<DaVu> wie heißt die Software, die du da starten möchtest?
<maredebianum> Herbert-51:  "not implemented yet" klingt nach: das gibt es nicht. crashdumps waren an DaVu gerichtet (die Meldungen über sytemfehler)
<Herbert-51> NWB (neue wirtschaftsbriefe) Steuerverwaltung
<DaVu> maredebianum: oh...das habe ich glatt überlesen. Danke für den Hinweis
<Herbert-51> ok
<DaVu> Herbert-51: ich habe gerade mal "neue wirtschaftsbriefe linux wine" gegooglet. Oftmals findet man dann Ergebnisse zu den Installationoptionen von speziealler Software unter Wine in einer Datenbank
<DaVu> Leider finde ich dazu keine Ergebnisse
<DaVu> Was mich vermuten lässt, dass es wohl bisher entweder noch niemand versucht hat, oder es (noch) nicht dolumentiert wurde
<DaVu> *dokumentiert
<Herbert-51> na toll :-(
<DaVu> Ich finde aber ein paar andere Ergebnisse zum Thema "Steuer unter Linux"
<Herbert-51> ich denke ich werde das auf dem windowsrechner lassen und gut ist
<DaVu> vielleicht wirst du mit dem Suchbegriff von mir oben auch entsprechend fündig und kannst ggf was alternatives nehmen
<DaVu> und ja...wenn man spezielle Software unbedingt braucht, tut ein Duual-Boot System nicht weh ;)
<Herbert-51> ja schon aber ich arbeite schon Jahre damit und brauch so nur die daten übernehmen
<Herbert-51> dachte das ich den windowsrechner endgültig ausknipsen kan
<DaVu> könntest du bestimmmt, wenn du dich umstellen möchtest ;)
<DaVu> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ElsterFormular/
<DaVu> das nur mal so als Beispiel ^^
<Herbert-51> will ich ja nur hab ich das ding für dieses jahr schon liegen und gekauft
<DaVu> mit Schritt-für-schritt anleitung
<DaVu> ah, ok
<DaVu> Dann isses halt so ;)
<Herbert-51> ok weiß ich bescheid 
<Herbert-51> das funkst alles nich so richtig denn bleibts halt noch auf dem anderen rechner 
<Herbert-51> wie bekomme ich denn die installierten prog und wine wieder vom rechner?
<DaVu> selbes prozedere wie bei mir eben....Paketmanager deiner Wahl nehmen, nach der Software (Wine) suchen und dann auf "entfernen"
<DaVu> Herbert-51: ^^
<Herbert-51> und dann ist wine inkl das program weg?
<Herbert-51> ok
<DaVu> ich denke, wenn Wine was für sich selbst installiert hat, und dann Wine entfernt wird, wird auch das was Wine versucht hat zu installieren weg sein. 
<DaVu> Sicher bin ich mir aber nicht, da (wie gesagt) noch nie verwendet
<Herbert-51> ich versuchs erstmal wieder zu deinstallieren wie bei windows
<Herbert-51> bis danni erstmal
<A_QQ> woran mag es liegen, dass beim start NetworkManager ordentlich seinen Dienst aufnimmt, aber das Symbol in der Task leiste meistens erst nach dem 2. o. 3. Versuch erscheint. Weißt jemand, wo ich nachlesen kann, um das Problem aus der Planet Erde zu schaffen?
<A_QQ> UBU_MATE_16.04
<koegs> A_QQ: was hat man dir das letzte mal geraten?
<A_QQ> launchpad-bug?
<koegs> A_QQ: das ist doch nicht das erste mal das du mit diesem problem hier bist, was habt ihr das letzte mal besprochen?
<A_QQ> koegs, alles, was mir empfohlen/befohlen wird, wird von mir unmittelbar danach ausgeführt. Manchmal klappt es, ABER manchmal nicht.
<koegs> ja gut, dann wäre es bestimmt nicht schlecht einen bug-report aufzumachen
<stevieh> der network manager und sein indicator sind doch zwei verschiedenen Sachen, oder?
<A_QQ> koegs, ist das nicht NETT, aus Deiner Sicht, dass ich in Euch soviel Vertrauen sehe?
<koegs> was hat das jetzt damit zu tun, A_QQ?
<A_QQ> stevieh, indicator?
<koegs> es gibt nm-applet
<stevieh> das "symbol"
<stevieh> genau. Wenn das unter mate auch so heisst, starte es mal von hand nach
<A_QQ> stevieh, ups.. dann stelle ich die Frage anders. Was regelt das Erscheinen des Symbols in der TaskL? ich dachte, es regelt nm-manager.
<koegs> nein, das regelt wenn überhaupt mate über seinen autostart-mechanismus
<A_QQ> stevieh, also nm-applet und indicator sind 2 verschiedene Paar Schuhe
<A_QQ> koegs, aha... ok... danke
<stevieh> A_QQ: sind es das. Na, dann wird es das applet sein.
<stevieh> heisst das bei mate auch nm-applet?
<A_QQ> ja
<A_QQ> kommisch. Also...
<stevieh> na, dann starte das halt mal von hand nach, wenn es nicht erscheint und schau in den logs (.xsession errors oder sonstwas) warum es nicht gestartet wurde
<k1l_> die frage ist eher was A_QQ da gefummelt hat, dass der NM indicator (aka nm-applet, so heisst das programm nämlich) nicht startet
<NTQ> Mein apt-get schlägt mir immer mehr Pakete vor, die nicht mehr benötigt und deinstalliert werden können. Aber bei einigen frage ich mich, ob apt da nicht falsch liegt. Ich kompiliere öfter auch mal Programme selbst und installiere dafür bestimmte Pakete. Aber da hab ich schon keinen Überblick mehr. Können die auch von autoremove entfernt werden?
<NTQ> Hier mal meine Auswahl: https://paste.ubuntuusers.de/422853/
<stevieh> im normalfall ja. 
<koegs> NTQ: die für autoremove vorgeschlagenen pakete sind diejenigen, welche durch abhängigkeiten reingezogen wurden und nicht die, die du selber manuall installiert hast
<stevieh> da ist nix schlimmes dabei.
<stevieh> mir ist es schon mal passiert, dass ich durch entfernen eines Metapaketes mein X fast entfernt hätte... aber lesen hilft ja ;-)
<NTQ> Okay, das klingt gut. Danke.
<stevieh> k1l_: vielleicht hat der ein autologin und der rechner bootet so fucking fast, dass der Desktop vorm nm oben ist :-)
<NTQ> Wenn ein selbst kompiliertes Programm nicht mehr geht, schau ich einfach wieder in die readme und installiere die Abhängigkeiten neu ;)
<NTQ> Halb so wild
<stevieh> so isses.
<stevieh> solange du nicht beim remote server den ssh-server wegmachst :-)
<Lengsdorfer> es gibt noch telnet
<NTQ> :D
<NTQ> Nee, ist nur mein Laptop hier
<A_QQ> k1l_, ;-) Protest. Ohne ausdrückliche Freigabe von EUCH oder UBU-User mache ich am System NIX. Abgesehen davon habe besitze ich eine gesunde Art der Selbsteinschätzung! Bin ehe narzisstisch-vorsichtige Typ, mit dezenten Elementen der Zwangsneurose auf dem gesunden Boden der Affektsteuerung :-)
<A_QQ> Eure Ratschläge sind für mich richtungsgebend 
<koegs> hier gibt es ja viele richtungen zum ausprobieren: https://www.google.de/search?q=mate+16.04+nm-applet
<Installer> Hi, ich bekommen bei gparted folgende Fehlermeldung Es konnten nicht alle Bedingungen fuer die Partition erfuellt werden. Was kann ursaechlich dafuer sein? Die neue logische Partition soll einen freien Speicherplatz am Anfang den extended Partition erhalten. 
<Installer> -den +der
<Installer> Der Auslagerungsspeicher auf dieser Partition wird aktuell genutzt, kann dies ursaechlich sein?
<dadrc> Installer: durchaus möglich, sollte sich ja fix testen lassen
<Installer> habe ich bereits, der Fehler bleibt bestehen
<Installer> Gibt es eine Maximalzahl an logischen Laufwerken?
<dadrc> Wüsste nicht
<Fuchs> es gibt eine Maximalzahl an primaeren Partitionen bei alten Partitionstabellen
<Fuchs> aber fuer extended sollte das Wurst sein
<Fuchs> die Reihenfolge hingegen ist es da nicht, je nach dem muss man schieben, was unschoen wird
<dadrc> Ja, das ist auch mein Stand
<Installer> Hm, leider wird die Fehlermeldung nicht konkretisiert. Meine Recherche im Netz war bislang auch noch nicht von Erfolg gekroent. Eigentlich muesste ueber gparted neue Partition die notwendigen Parameter eingestellt werden und dann gehts los...
<Installer> Ich habe zu Beginn der extended Partition den freien Speicherplatz 40GB zuordnen wollen, dies gelingt nicht. Jedoch konnte ich jetzt einen kleineren Bereich, der mitten in den 40GB liegt einer logischen Partition zuweisen. Ist es denkbar, dass durch das hinzufuegen der Boot Bereich groesser wird und dementsprechend nicht genug Speicherplatz vorhanden war? 
<Hootch> hi, ich nutze mit 16.04 grad gnome & unity. Unity ist etwas träge in der Benutzung, muss noch was eingestellt werden?
<ppq> Hootch, unity ist von haus aus etwas träge, da kann man nichts machen
<ppq> Hootch, kann aber am grafikkartentreiber liegen. welche hast du denn und welchen treiber?
<Hootch> ppq: nv gtx 560 mit 361.42 nv driver aus 16.04
<ppq> Hootch, ansonsten könntest du in den compiz einstellungen (ccsm) mal rumspielen und gucken, ob das hilft
<ppq> Hootch, wie ist denn der rest des systems (cpu/ram)?
<Hootch> ppq: ccsm schau ich grad :) cpu <= 5%; ram 2gb von 16. das sollte alles passen. ich hab halt clipping fehler, tippe auf opengl oder sowas
<ppq> joa
<Hootch> ppq: bzw. manche fenster werden unvollständig darsgestellt
<Hootch> ppq: hat unity eine config gui oder sowas?
<ppq> nein
<ppq> nicht dass ich wüsste. third party mäßig gibts bestimmt was
<Hootch> ppq: in ccsm ist ein plugin drin :)
<dadrc> unity-tweak-tool gibts, ist auch paketiert
<Hootch> dadrc: cool! danke
<deathleff> hallo. ist es möglich die tabs der KDE konsole per default oben statt unten anzeigen zu lassen?
<deathleff> kubuntu16.04
<deathleff> gefunden in den einstellungen "oberhalb des terminals anzeigen"
<deathleff> passt jetzt.
<A_QQ> löscht der folgender Befehl KOMPLETT eine Anwendung? sudo apt-get remove --purge
<k1l_> ja
<k1l_> bis auf den kram, den das programm selber anlegt beim ersten start. also den ordner im home z..b
<A_QQ> also, ich habe entsprechend ubuntuusers anweisung network manager gelöscht, dann wicd installiert... dieses funktioniert einwandfrei. nach jedem start erscheint icon in der taskleiste. aber...
<k1l_> mir wäre nicht bekannt, dass der NM so ein problem ist unter mate.
<k1l_> deswegen kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, was du da am rumfummeln bist
<A_QQ> dann folgte löschung von wicd und reinstall von network manager...
<A_QQ> moment... die Probleme gibt es wirklich...
<A_QQ> und jetzt dachte ich dass ich mit sudo apt-get remove --purge wicd den wicd komplett rausbekommen habe...
<A_QQ> das ist aber nicht der fall...
<A_QQ> nach reinstall NM läuft immer noch NM...
<A_QQ> komisch, wahr?
<A_QQ> wieso?
<sash_> "<A_QQ> nach reinstall NM läuft immer noch NM..."
<A_QQ> nur zum Zwecke der Erleuchtung
<sash_> Was soll denn da sonst laufen?
<A_QQ> sash_, nach reinstall NM läuft wicd weiter, sorry
<k1l_> A_QQ: du hast also mal wieder wild rumgefummelt, systemkomponenten deinstalliert und andere installiert und jetzt wieder alles gelöscht und jetzt läuft der NM? wo ist dann das problem
<sash_> Wenn du den vorher nicht gestoppt hast...
<k1l_> A_QQ: stopp halt dne dienst. nur deinstallieren stoppt den prozess nicht. oder mach einen neustart
<sash_> Apt get remove oder was stoppt halt keine Dienste im Normalfall.
<sash_> Kann immer mal wieder sein, kommt drauf an, aber was läuft, läuft erstmal.
<A_QQ> k1l_, + sash_ eben habe ich Neustart gemacht
<sash_> Ja, dann hast du den wicd sicherlich nicht deinstalliert
<A_QQ> sudo apt-get remove --purge wicd
<A_QQ> das habe ich ausgeführt
<sash_> Dann kann der nach nem Neustart nicht mehr laufen, es sei denn, du hast den noch anderweitig installiert.
<sash_> Mit sudo make install oder so.
<sash_> Oder die Deinstallation wurde nicht abgeschlossen.
<sash_> Das hätte dir apt aber gemeldet.
<A_QQ> sash_, nichts getan außer dem, was ich beschrieben habe
<A_QQ> alles sauber gelaufen...
<sash_> Und wicd ist noch da?
<A_QQ> "sauber" :-)
<k1l_> das ergibt aber so keinen sinn
<sash_> dpkg -L | grep -i wicd sagt was?
<sash_> -L war doch "list all packages, oder"? -l war files zum Paket?
<k1l_> klein l
<sash_> Oh, falschrum gedacht also.
<sash_> Dann dpkg -l | grep -i wicd
<A_QQ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20461552/
<k1l_> A_QQ: wie du am "ii" siehst ist da noch was installiert
<A_QQ> ok.. ich deinstalliere wicd, danach wieder dpkg#grep
<k1l_> evtl reicht schon ein autoremove
<A_QQ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20461552/
<A_QQ> auflistung der letzten 20 schritte
<A_QQ> 45 & 47 sogar doppelt
<A_QQ> trotzdem läuft wicd
<k1l_> falscher paste
<A_QQ> sorry
<A_QQ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20462091/
<k1l_> wicd ist ein metapaket
<k1l_> packages.ubuntu.com  such da mal nach wicd dann siehst du es
<k1l_> evtl reicht bei dir schon ein "sudo apt autoremove"
<A_QQ> ok...
<k1l_> aber das hätte dir apt auch schon mehrfach mitgeteilt dann, dass es noch nicht mehr gebrauchte pakete im system hat und die mit autoremove entfernt werden können.
<k1l_> das hier ist kein windows, wo man die fehlermeldungen einfach wegklickt. die meldungen haben schon einen sinn
<A_QQ> bei explizitem sudo apt autoremove sehe ich es, ja, Du hast recht..
<A_QQ> k1l_, aber ich dachte, --purge erledigt das automatisch
<k1l_> nein. purge sorgt nur dafür, dass die configs, die beim paket installieren erstellt werden auch gelöcht werden
<A_QQ> ups
<A_QQ> bis gleich...
<A_QQ> k1l_, nach dem Eingriff läuft NetWMnger
<A_QQ> der zwar nicht in der leiste erscheint
<A_QQ> nach kalt-start erscheint die meldung
<A_QQ> (nm-applet:3769): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_window_thaw_toplevel_updates: assertion 'window->update_and_descendants_freeze_count > 0' failed
<A_QQ> aber es läuft
<A_QQ> kaltstart=perTerminal
<A_QQ> wenn lspci sagt https://paste.ubuntu.com/20464963/ , dann kann ich mate nvidia optimus aus Startprogrammen entfernen, oder? 
<BlackMage> folgendes erscheint bei 'intiramfs -u' bei einem Kernel: "W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/i915/skl_guc_ver6.bin for module i915"
<BlackMage> kann ich das irgendwie ausblenden?
<bekks> Guck halt weg :)
<BlackMage> also sprich das Modul i915 irgendwie blacklisten
<musca> ab skylake benötigt der intel-grafiktreiber eine firmware 
<BlackMage> ich hab aber keinen Skylake...
<mrkramps> das W steht tatsächlich für WARNING
<BlackMage> ich weis... aber warum erscheint das WARNING bei mir?
<bekks> Weil dich das Ding freundlicherweise warnt :)
<mrkramps> weil dir diese firmware halt fehlt
<BlackMage> ich verstehe nur nicht warum bei mir erscheint
<BlackMage> ich habe einen uralten Core 2 Duo
<mrkramps> BlackMage, vielleicht erwartet dein kernel aber, dass du die firmware hast?
<BlackMage> mrkramps: und warum erwartet der Kernel das?
<mrkramps> BlackMage, was weiß ich, was du da tust?!
<bekks> BlackMage: Du baust ein Modul das möglicherweise eine Firmware benötigt. Das sagt initramfs dir. Was genau ist jetzt das Problem?
<bekks> Wenn du die Meldung nicht sehen willst, guck weg.
<BlackMage> bekks: ich baue garkein Modul... das erscheint nur bei den neuesten kernel-ppa's
<bekks> Die Module bauen...
<bekks> Ein Ubuntukernel ohne Module ist nur sehr begrenzt nutzbar.
<BlackMage> bekks: also um das Warning wegzukriegen muss ich das i915 Modul bauen?
<bekks> Nee, wieso, wer sagte das?
<BlackMage> bekks: wie kann ich denn sonst das Warning wegkriegen?
<BlackMage> wenn ich das Modul blackliste erscheint das Warning immernoch
<bekks> Was genau ist das Problem?
<BlackMage> bekks: das da ein Warning erscheint...
<mrkramps> ich weiß ja nicht, was genau ihr so treibt, wenn eine datei fehlt … 
<bekks> BlackMage: Eine Warnung ist eine Warnung, kein Problem.
<BlackMage> bekks: aber warum erwartet update-initramfs eine /lib/firmware/i915/skl_guc_ver6.bin ?
<bekks> Das wurde Dir mehrfach gesagt.
<BlackMage> wenn ich doch garkeine Hardware in der Richtung habe
<BlackMage> mrkramps: er erwartet nur das neueste kernel-ppa diese Datei...
<mrkramps> BlackMage, was interessiert den kernel deine hardware?
<mrkramps> der wurde mit seinen modulen gebaut und erwartet das die entsprechende firmware jetzt auch da ist
<mrkramps> die pakete linux-image* und firmware* haben halt nichts miteinander zu tun, da kann es mal sein, dass firmware zu alt ist oder noch nicht teil des pakets ist
<mrkramps> sry, linux-firmware* meinte ich natürlich
<musca> oder dass das passende Paket aus dem PPA nicht mitinstalliert wurde
<mrkramps> verrückte möglichkeit
<musca> firmware-misc-nonfree?
<BlackMage> welches ppa?
<mrkramps> BlackMage, das fragen wir dich
<musca> [21:48:10] <BlackMage> bekks: ich baue garkein Modul... das erscheint nur bei den neuesten kernel-ppa's
<BlackMage> musca: ja bei den daily kernel-ppa's
<mrkramps> ah, DIE daily kernel-ppa's
<bekks> Und die haben auch Module, das sind keine monolitischen Kernel.
<mrkramps> so ein link wäre nett
<BlackMage> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/2016-07-16/
<mrkramps> nur mal so als beispiel https://askubuntu.com/questions/717338/installing-4-4-rc7-kernel-yields-i915-module-not-available
<BlackMage> linux-firmware_1.159_all.deb installiert und es erscheint kein Warning mehr ;)
<mrkramps> NEIN! DOCH! OH!
<BlackMage> mrkramps: warum schreist du?
#ubuntu-de 2016-07-23
<dreamon> Hab in letzter Zeit Probleme mit thunar. (xubuntu14.04) Wenn ich den starte dauert ewig. 30Sekunden. Oder Im Firefox was herunterlade dann friert Firefox ein. Irendwann geht er dann wieder. Ich meine das es an Thunar liegt. 
<dreamon> die Konsole macht keinen Streß alles schön flink
<stevieh> noch irgenein mount, wo der thunar sucht?
<dreamon> stevieh, Eventuell ein ssh:// nicht unmounted.. das macht vielleicht probleme?
<A_QQ> Hi, Gruß von der Ostsee mit anschließender Frage: wo erfahre ich, welcher Treiber für den Network Manager zur Standard-Installation gehörte? Anschließend vielleicht so etwas, wie Auflistung der Elemente/Pakete von Ursprungsinstallation? (falls möglich/vorhanden))
<bekks> Die Frage ergibt keinen Sinn.
<bekks> Formulier mal das ursächliche Problem in einem Satz.
<A_QQ> achtung! ich versuch*s
<A_QQ> network manager zeigt mir den Treiber an, den , wie ich es glaube, NM verwendet (tg3). ich vermute aber, dass der Originaltreiber anders hieß. Ich will das herausfinden. Aber wie?
<bekks> Formulier mal das ursächliche Problem in einem Satz.
<bekks> Du erzählst uns irgendwas über deinen Lösungsweg, aber hast bisher nichts zu dem ursächlichen Problem gesagt.
<A_QQ> Welchen Treiber gehört zum Network Manager? UBU-Mate 16.04.
<A_QQ> Welcher
<bekks>  Was ist das eigentliche Problem?
<bekks> Zu Network Manager gehört gar kein Treiber.
<A_QQ> Moment
<bekks> Hör auf mir irgendeinen Müll per DCC zu schicken.
<A_QQ> Wenn du müll brauchst , da habe ich was abzugeben..
<bekks> Wenn du draussen tief durchatmen möchtest, sag einfach Bescheid.
<A_QQ> in deiner Nähe kriegte ich schon den Herzinfarkt vor halbem Jahr... Heute bin schon abgestumpft
<A_QQ> ;-)ä
<bekks> Troll woanders weiter.
<A_QQ> manchmal frage ich mich, ob Wolga oder menschliches Blut in deinen Adern fließt? wirklich..
<Guest96949> hi, brauche eure Hilfe, glaube jetzt den größten CHannel gefunden zu haben
<Guest96949> möchte eine NTFS Festplatte mounten
<Guest96949> I typed sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o ro /dev/sda4 /media/hdd, but then it won't display the Umlaute. I tried to insert "locale=de_DE.utf8" somewhere in there, but it won't work. What can I do?
<Guest96949> es muss read-only sein, weil es sonst gar nicht funktioniert (wurde nicht richtig beenden, mein Windows hat die Grätsche gemacht) und irgendeinen Befehl enthalten, der es mir erlaubt auch Ordner mit Umlauten zu öffnen und zu retten
<Guest96949> *beendet
<ppq> Guest96949, schau mal hier: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Windows-Partitionen_einbinden/
<Guest96949> da war ich
<Guest96949> da steht "Ausnahmen sind allerdings Sonderzeichen in den Namen von Dateien, die von MS-DOS oder älteren Windows-Versionen angelegt wurden. Wenn man in solchen Fällen die Verwendung von Sonderzeichen nicht vermeiden kann, muss bei den Mount-Optionen evtl. noch die Codepage angegeben werden."
<Guest96949> und dann habe ich da weiter recherchiert und bin auf dieses "locale=de_DE.utf8" gekommen
<Guest96949> aber ich weiß nicht, wie ich das in den mount befehl schreiben muss, damit das funktioniert
<ppq> sicher, dass sich das auf die locale option bezieht? da steht zwar utf8 mit drin, aber "codepage" lässt ja eher auf CP1252 (zb.) schließen
<Guest96949> das weiß ich nicht
<Guest96949> ich benutze heute zum ersten mal kubuntu :-D
<Guest96949> ich will eigentlich nur meine Daten von meiner Windows Festplatte sichern
<Guest96949> und dachte, wenn ich Linux per USB laufen lasse und damit meine Daten rüberziehe, klappt das
<Guest96949> bin schon froh, dass ich inzwischen weiß, wie man eine festplatte mountet
<ppq> recherchier doch mal die dokumentation der ntfs-3g mountoptionen, ob es da eine "codepage" option gibt
<Guest96949> hab schon die man page von ntfs-3g überflogen und da ist die "locale=value" funktion aufgelistet
<Guest96949> sollte also theoretisch klappen
<Lengsdorfer> hast du mal 'sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o ro,locale=de_DE.utf8 /dev/sda4 /media/hdd' ausprobiert?
<Guest96949> ich glaube schon, aber ich teste es nochmal, moment
<Guest96949> ah, das Komma hilflt, jetzt mountet er die Platte
<Guest96949> aber das Problem besteht weiterhin, ein Ordner heißt z.B. "Kontoausz??ge" und kann dann nicht geöffnet werden
<Lengsdorfer> probier mal 'sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o ro,locale=de_DE.iso-8859-1 /dev/sda4 /media/hdd' 
<Guest96949> dann sagt er "invalid locale, encoding to utf-8"
<Guest96949> wobei das ja hieße, dass er automatisch in utf-8 mountet, und dann müsste er ja auch umlaute richtig erkennen, oder?
<ppq> nur wenn das ein aktuelles windows war
<ppq> aber ja
<Lengsdorfer> es kann sein, das dein windows eben nicht utf8 geschrieben hat. deswegen wollte ich mal ISO-8859-1 ausprobieren. ich weiß jetzt nicht ausm hut, wie man das installiert
<Guest96949> war ein Windows10 64bit
<Guest96949> viel neuer geht eigentlich nicht
<Guest96949> wobei manche ordner wohl unter win7 erstellt worden sind
<Guest96949> hmm, oder ist es vielleicht einfacher windows 10 per iso auf die externe festplatte zu installieren und dann darüber die datensicherung zu machen?
<Lengsdorfer> ich hatte mal vor ~10a ein ähnliches prob. es gibt, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, ein tool, welches die codierung der namen ändern kann. ist aber leider zu lange her
<Guest96949> denn da sollte es ja keine probleme mit dem lesen von verzeichnissen und ntfs platten geben
<Guest96949> denn ich glaube wenn ich jetzt die codierungen von den dateien ändere, dann können sie am ende ncht mehr unter windows 10 gelesen werden
<ppq> mach doch einfach ein image und arbeite mit dem weiter, Guest96949 
<ppq> dann kannst du auch mal testdisk o.ä. versuchen
<ppq> zur dateiwiederherstellung
<Lengsdorfer> hallo, ich sehe grad, dass ntfs-3g eine option namens 'windows_names' hat
<Lengsdorfer> probier mal 'sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o ro,windows_names /dev/sda4 /media/hdd' 
<Guest96949> war kurz offline
<Guest96949> also ich kann die Festplatte so mounten, aber das Problem mit den Umlauten besteht weiterhin
<Guest96949> trotzdem vielen Dank für dein Hilfe
<dreamon> stevieh, Erinnerst du dich an das Problem von mir das es so länge braucht bis thunar startet. Das ist selbst nach einem reboot so.
<stevieh> und, hast du es gelöst?
<Harri> Hi, bin Ubuntu-Neueinsteiger und habe gestern/heute ein 16.04 aufgesetzt. Alles läuft prima. Bei der Installation war aber neben meiner SSD auch eine HD eingebaut, auf der ein Proxmox-System installiert war...
<Harri> ... diese Festplatte habe ich ausgebaut und in einem Win-Rechner plattgemacht. Jetzt benötigt der Ubuntu-Bootvorgang ca. 2min (statt 30s)...
<Harri> ... irgendwas von Swap-Partition auf dieser HD habe ich noch irgendwo aufgeschnappt. Kann mir jemand mit irgendwelchen Google-Stichworten weiterhelfen?
<Harri> Benötigt ihr noch weitere Infos/Details (welche?), um einen Tipp zu geben? (Bin ich hier überhaupt richtig?)
<stevieh> schau mal in der /etc/fstab, ob da noch leichen drinstehen.
<stevieh> dann ist noch die Frage: dauert es so lange bis er zu booten anfängt oder bleibt er mittendrin stehen? Schau mal auf die Konsole, auf was er da wartet.
<Harri> hm, in der fstab sind zumindest keine Hinweise auf sdb (das war die HD).
<Harri> konsole erreiche ich mit F1 beim Bootvorgang, stimmts?
<stevieh> denk ja
<stevieh> muss auch nix mit sdb sein, das sind ja blkids
<Harri> kann ich meine fstab hier reinpasten? (3 Zeilen)
<stevieh> mach mal besser in ein pastebin
<Harri> geht das so? http://pastebin.com/e1t831Yj
<Harri> Harri2 <- hab mich über zweiten Rechner eingeloggt, damit ich booten kann... :-)
<Harri2> Ich schau mir die Bootausgaben mal an.
<stevieh> argl. Immer der moderne scheiss, wie geht das mit dem dev/mapper nochma?
<stevieh> ich würde mal behaupten, da ist ein swap zuviel, aber ich weiss auch grad nicht, wie man jetzt erkennen kann, welches
<Harri2> Meldung: A start job is running for dev-mapper-pre\x2dswap.device ... 1min30s
<stevieh> google mal, wie das mapper zeugse funktioniert, und wo du rausbekommst, was was ist und machs weg.
<Harri> du meinst, es sieht so aus, als müsste ich eine Zeile in /etc/fstab löschen?
<Lengsdorfer> ich würde mal testweise ein # vor eine swapzeile schreiben
<stevieh> das hilft auf jeden fall. Aber vor welche? das muss man auch so kapieren können ;-)
<Lengsdorfer> vlt. kann man über den derzeit verwendeten swap was rausfinden. 
<Lengsdorfer> weil der, der jetzt nicht mehr da ist, kann ja nicht verwendet werden
<Lengsdorfer> was zeigt 'swapon -s'?
<Harri> Ausgabe: /dev/dm-1                              	partition	33505276	0	-1
<Harri> hm, einen unmittelbaren Zusammenhang zu den Mapperdingern kann man so aber auch nicht direkt sehen?!
<Lengsdorfer> kann man bestimmt:) nur wir könnens nicht:)
<stevieh> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Device_Mapper
<Harri> naja, und wenn ich einfach doch mal ein # vor eine swap fstab-Zeile mache und neu boote? Kann ich mich dann im schlimmsten Fall aussperren?
<Harri> oder wird die Kiste dann nur langsamer, weil KEIN Swap genutzt wird?
<Lengsdorfer> die kiste wird eher schneller:) im Ernst: ausprobieren. Kann sein, dass du nachher nur auf konsole kommst
<Harri> hm, aber dann kann ich auf der Konsole ja wieder die fstab-Änderung rückgängig machen?!
<Lengsdorfer> ja, kann man
<Harri> der /dev/mapper/pve-swap   klingt mir irgendwie nach proxmox (das Kürzel "pve" kommt mir von damals bekannt vor?!), also diese Zeile wird mal die erste sein, die rausfliegt...
<Lengsdorfer> hattest du ubuntu die partitionierung überlassen bei der installation?
<TheGeek> hallo
<Harri_> ja, hab auch "mach alles automatisch" geklickt.
<Harri_> so, jetzt bootet Ubuntu wieder sehr schnell. DAS solls schon gewesen sein? Ist ja langweilig!
<Harri_> Sieht alles prima aus. Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!
<Harri_> Das runterfahren hat zwar ca. 2min gedauert, bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher, ob das nicht vorher schon so war.
<TheGeek> kann mir jemand beim konfigurieren von ssh mit schlüsselpaaren helfen?
 * TheGeek verzweifelt unter ubuntu daran -.-
<Harri_> ich lösche die Zeile jetzt noch komplett aus der fstab raus und dann ist das Thema für mich abgehakt. Spätfolgen dürfte es ja keine geben, oder?
<Lengsdorfer> du brauchst die nicht zu löschen
<Lengsdorfer> behalt sie, als Andenken
<Lengsdorfer> TheGeek, ich hab leider von ssh schlüsselpair keine ahnung
<Frickelpit> TheGeek: woran?
<Harri_> ok, ich schreib noch eure Nicknames dazu - nur so als Andenken. :-)   Danke nochmal. 
<Harri_> bin dann wieder wech. Bis die Tage.
 * TheGeek hat die schlüssel angelegt und mit allen anderen unix systemen geht die authentifizierung nur ubuntu irgnoriert den schlüssel
<Frickelpit> TheGeek: sshd_config angepasst, dass Auth über den pubkey gehen soll?
<TheGeek> Frickelpit: rsa schlüssel sind da und mit ssh-copy id auf den server kopiert
<TheGeek> Frickelpit: jo in der sshd_config steht: PubkeyAuthentication yes & AuthorizedKeysFile %h/.ssh/authorized_keys
<TheGeek> Frickelpit: sollte da noch was rein?
<Frickelpit> PasswordAuthentication auf no?
<TheGeek> Frickelpit: na das ist mir zum testen ein wenig zu heikel wenn der schlüssel nicht geht komm ich nicht mehr auf den server
<Frickelpit> dann mach ein ssh -v user@server
<Frickelpit> und generell lässt man eine session mit ssh immer offen, wenn man was ändert.
<ilja> Hallo, mein Rechner war abgestürzt, plötzlich aus.  Beim Neustart kommt "tpm_tis  A TPM error (7) occurrred attempting to read a pcr"  Danach passiert noch einiges, er lässt sich jedoch nicht mehr starten.
<ilja> Mit einer Bootdiskette kann ich ihn starten.   Komme allerdings scheinbar an die Daten nicht mehr ran.
<TheGeek> Frickelpit: jo hatter ;) http://paste.ubuntu.com/20633398/
<Frickelpit> TheGeek: Zeile 42. Hast du den Pfad angepasst im paste oder lautet der wirklich so?
<TheGeek> Frickelpit: nö der lautet wirklich so... das ist der pfad zu meinem privaten schlüssel
<pLaTo0n> moin
<ilja> moin
<Frickelpit> TheGeek: welcher Pfad steht in der ssh_config?
<Frickelpit> bzw funktioniert es, wenn du mit -i den Pfad zum key mit angibst?
<ilja> wie funktioniert das hier?  Bin das erste mal hier.  Versuche einen abgestürzten Rechner neu zu starten, klappt nicht. 
<TheGeek> Frickelpit: er bietet den schlüssel an aber dann ignoriert er in :/
<TheGeek> Frickelpit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20635634/
<ilja> ist hier jemand?
<Frickelpit> TheGeek: Berechtigungen von .ssh und .ssh/id_rsa überprüft?
<TheGeek> Frickelpit: hab jetzt beides nochmal explizit auf 755 gesetzt aber hilft leider nicht
<Frickelpit> 755 ist auch falsch
<Frickelpit> 700 und 600
<TheGeek> Frickelpit: okay aber bringt leider auch nichts
<TheGeek> Frickelpit: wenn ich den gleichen key nehm und mich auf meinen ipcop verbinde gehts -.- Nur ubuntu nimmt den key nicht
<Frickelpit> TheGeek: letzte Idee meinerseits wäre noch ssh-add am Client, damit der ssh-agent den key auch managed, siehe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys#Troubleshooting
<TheGeek> Frickelpit: jo hatte ich auch schon gemacht... es geht einfach nicht :(
<Frickelpit> hast du den key neu erstellt oder war das ein bestehender?
<TheGeek> Frickelpit: witziger weise ist das meine zweite ubuntu installation, bei der ersten ging alles nur das auch nicht xP
<TheGeek> Frickelpit: na inzwischen auch gefühlt tausend mal neu erstellt
<TheGeek> Frickelpit: was gibts neben rsa & dsa noch so?
<Frickelpit> steht alles in der sshd_config
<TheGeek> Frickelpit: ich versuchs mal mit ecdsa
<Frickelpit> TheGeek: viel Erfolg, ich bin nun weg. :)
<TheGeek> Frickelpit: Danke ;) Entspannten Samstag noch^^
<TheGeek> looool
<TheGeek> hab die lösung
<TheGeek> das heimatverzeichnis des nutzers auf dem server darf kein sticky bit haben
<kante> nabend, avidemux ist nicht mehr in den paketquellen vorhanden. warum das?
#ubuntu-de 2016-07-24
<verdammte> Ich bin ein nazi!
<verdammte> Ich werde auf die Juden furzen
<verdammte> !ops Ich bin ein nazi!
<Lembert> Hallo, ich möchte von einem Programm einen Screenshot machen, in einer sehr hohen Auflösung, welche aber mein Bildschirm nicht hergibt. Das kann man vergleichen mit GoogleMaps, wo man in einer bestimmten Zoomstufe einen Screenshot anfertigen möchte. Wie kann ich sowas mit Ubuntu erledigen?
<musca> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/Unity_Arbeitsbereich/#Einstellung-Arbeitsflaechen
<musca> Lembert:  ^ und da die virtuelle horizontale Größe, virtuelle vertikale Größe einstellen
<thomasfuston> aloha, ich hab auf einem hp detachable ubuntu installiert alles funktioniert soweit ABER die akku anzeige ist nicht im menupanel zu sehen obwohl eingestellt. 
<Lembert> musca, schon mal danke, geht das auch mit Gnome?
<stevieh> thomasfuston: vielleicht sieht gnome den akku nicht?
<thomasfuston> stevieh, ist ein unity, aber ja eventuell ich bin blos grade überfragt was ich nun zur problemlösung tun soll
<musca> jo, jetzt habe ich eine Lösung für Lembert.
<stevieh> weg isser
<DaVu> lange genug gewartet hat er ja ;)
<stevieh> ne, der kommt wieder.
<stevieh> und lange genug warten kann man nie.
<DaVu> hehe
<dreamon_> stevieh, Das hat mir bei meinem thunar Problem unter Xubuntu geholfen → https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1816298
<stevieh> siehste
<nubcake> Hallo allerseits
<DaVu> tach o/
<nubcake> Ich versuche gerade mit rsync von lokal nach remote (über lan) daten mittels folgendem befehl zu kopieren : rsync -avpPShze ssh /quellpfad/undso user@192.usw.etc.bla:/pfad/zu/remote     krieg aber blöderweise die meldung, dass er nicht auf port 22 verbinden kann (ist klar, weil mein ssh auf nem anderen port läuft). Kann ich in dem Befehl den Port irgendwie mit übergeben?
<nubcake> wenn ich's direkt an den ssh parameter anhäng krieg ich nur nen syntax error
<koegs> -e 'ssh -p <port>'
<nubcake> oh, einfach nur hochkomma?
<koegs> jo
<nubcake> kuhl, probier ich kurz mal, danke
<koegs> nubcake: sonst evtl. ""
<DaVu> entweder so...oder du stellst auf der anderen Seite den Port auf 22 (was ja auch standard für SSH wäre ;) )
<stevieh> nein, ist schon richtig so mit dem anderen Port
<nubcake> naja dazu ist mir die netzwerk konfiguration zurzeit etwas zu unsicher
<DaVu> stevieh: echt...stellt man den aus Sicherheitsgründen um?
<stevieh> aus whatever für gründen.
<nubcake> ich hab's gemacht, nachdem ich innerhalb kürzester zeit zigtausend bruteforce versuche drauf laufen hatte..
<DaVu> ok
<DaVu> verständlich
<nubcake> klar, iptables, rsa_id und wie sie alle heißen, aber das mag dann auch ordentlich konfiguriert sein
<nubcake> und da bin ich halt noch drüber, ist bisschen viel auf einmal :)
<stevieh> ne. ist doh ok
<stevieh> man muss _nicht immer_ diskutieren, warum jemand etwas macht, wenn er einfach eine Frage stellt, wie etwas geht :)
<DaVu> um Gottes Willen...ich wollte keine Diskussion starten...Ich bin doch auch nur neugierig ;)
<DaVu> und lerne gerne dazu
<nubcake> naja stören tut's mich nicht :) so gibt's wenigstens andere perspektiven auch zu sehen
<DaVu> eben...andere perspektiven, die Meinung anderer (evtl. erfahrenerer User) höre und seine eigenen Meinungen nochmal überdenken ;)
<nubcake> hm.. das ist jetzt natürlich blöd.. läßt mich die synology diskstation tatsächlich nicht mit ssh verbinden :D aber immerhin schon mal nen schritt weiter
<stevieh> wieso das nicht?
<stevieh> aber ok, ist off topic
<nubcake> oh stimmt, sorry
<nubcake> ich könnt's natürlich umdrehen und vom NAS aus die daten ziehen.. aber das hab ich vorhin schon probiert und irgendwie kommt keine ordentliche datenrate zustande der dümpelt immer so bei 500kb/s rum, komischerweise aber nur mit rsync, bei ftp, smb und konsorten krieg ich ordentliche datenraten her
<bekks> Dann ist dein NAS so lahm, dass über rsync, was in deinem Fall ssh nutzt, einfach nichts brauchbares herauskommt. Da hilft nur: neues NAS.
<nubcake> hm.. das ist natürlich blöd, wobei ich glaub ich gerade ein verständnisproblem dahingehend hab :/
<nubcake> wenn der rest rennt wie sau und rsync weder komprimiert, verschlüsselt, noch normal rennen mag, aber die cpu und der ram vom nas auch kaum ausgelastet sind, wie kann es dann das NAS sein? *dummfrag*
<stevieh> wie gesagt, bitte offtopic
<nubcake> entschuldigt, keine absicht :)
<stevieh> alles easy
<Rolfi> Hallo, schönen guten Abend! Habe als Anfänger Probleme, die perl-Erweiterung libfinance-quote-perl unter Ubuntu 16.04 zu installieren.
<Rolfi> Bin gemäß https://www.howtoinstall.co/en/ubuntu/xenial/libfinance-quote-perl vorgegangen
<Rolfi> aber es wird offenbar nicht gefunden, siehe perldoc Finance::Quote You need to install the perl-doc package to use this program
<stevieh> na, dann installier doch das perl-doc package
<bekks> nubcake: SSH braucht massiv Rechenpower verglichen mit FTP und CIFS, weil die gesamte Verschlüsselung mit dazu kommt.
<Rolfi> stehvieh: Hab sudo apt-get install libfinance-quote-perl bereits gemacht
<bekks> Für alles weitere nutzen wir den Offtopic :P
<Rolfi> Antwort: »libfinance-quote-perl« ist bereits die neuste Version (1.38-1).
<Rolfi> also ist es doch installiert, oder
<stevieh> Rolfi: You need to install the perl-doc package to use this program
<stevieh> was will dir das sagen?
#ubuntu-de 2017-07-17
<doev> Guten Morgen.
<doev> wenn clamAV einen einen Virus meldet, ein VirenScanner für Windows (TrendMicro) dann aber nicht, sollte man sich Sorgen machen?
<zeitsofa> was sagt denn https://www.virustotal.com/de/ dazu?
<le_bot> Title: VirusTotal - Free Online Virus, Malware and URL Scanner (at www.virustotal.com)
<doev> nur calmAV nörgelt: Java.Malware.Agent-5740879-0
<doev> btw, schöne Seite
<moveax> musst du nun entscheiden, ob du es als false positive abtust, oder die datei löschst
<zeitsofa> "nur" eine Malware^^ 
<doev> naja, Datum der Datei ist 31.10.2002
<doev> sieht so aus, als hätte nie jemand die Meldungen vom NAS beachtet.
<zeitsofa> rm boeses.file ;)
<doev> Wenn ich die pysikalische Speicherbenutzung untersuchen will, dann ist das die Spalte RES bei top und da sind keine Doppelnutzungen enthalten?
<doev> Ich kenne es so, dass eine Ubuntu-VM neu zugewiesenen RAM ohne Neustart erkennt. Aktuell geht das hier aber nicht. Komme ich um den Neustart noch rum?
<LetoThe2nd> doev: kommt schwer drauf an, ich würde mal sagen das geht nur mit paravirtualisiertem kernel
<doev> LetoThe2nd, es fehlen zwei module, evtl. bekomme ich die im laufenden Betrieb geladen.
<doev> ... ne doch nicht.
<doev> Auf dem Server, wo es geht, gibt es diese Module auch nicht.
<doev> 4.4.0-83-generic #106-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jun 26 17:54:43 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux    <- hier gehts
<doev> 4.4.0-62-generic #83-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jan 18 14:10:15 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux         <- hier nicht
<LetoThe2nd> ich glaube eher an einen unterschied in der virtualisierungslösung.
<doev> https://askubuntu.com/questions/764620/how-do-you-hotplug-enable-new-cpu-and-ram-in-a-virtual-machine
<le_bot> Title: server - How do you hotplug enable new CPU and RAM in a Virtual Machine - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<doev> das ging
<doev> in der einen VM gehts halt nicht automatisch.
<doev> .... Wenns jetzt öfters vorkommen würde, könnte man mal rausfinden wie man die Automatik aktiviert.
<doev> Kann ich denn den Swap gefahrlos deaktivieren? Es wäre jetzt genug RAM frei.
<ppq> swap kannst du immer gefahrlos aktivieren
<ppq> äh, deaktivieren
<ppq> naja, "gefahrlos" mit ausnahme von OOM :)
<doev> swapoff würde dann falls nicht möglich, auch nicht ausgeführt werden?
<ppq> das weiß ich jetzt nicht genau, gehe aber stark davon aus
<nagetier> Hmm.. kann das jemand nachstellen (etwas Ubuntu abseits, aber Ubuntu ist das OS) .. eine Lautstärkeregelung erzeugt im FX auf Youtube extremes Kratzen, in Chrome aber nicht?
<nagetier> Hmm, schon wieder, auch lässt sich der Regler in Chrome gefühlt flüssiger bewegen
<nagetier> btw. "Der HTML5-Videoplayer wird derzeit bei jeder möglichen Gelegenheit verwendet."
<nagetier> -gefühlt
<Rochvellon> nagetier: das war afaik vor einiger Zeit noch nicht im FX auf YT
<nagetier> Hmm.. ich meine das schon länger festzustellen
<nagetier> In Chrome ist es butterweich
<nagetier> Rochvellon: aber du stellst das auch fest?
<Rochvellon> ja, beim verschieben stelle ich die Kratzer auch fest. Aber es kann sein, dass ich sonst nur reinklicke und die Lautstärke pi mal Daumen einstelle. Und da passiert das nicht
<nagetier> Dann höre ich das auch, beim verschieben aber wesentlich deutlicher
<nagetier> Nu, man sollte eh bei der Ausgabe regulieren.. nur fordert das hier aufstehen, hingehen und wieder setzen
<Matze202> Hi ;) hat jemand bitte eine Idee, wie ich ein Programm (in meinem Fall) Nextcloud-Client deinstallieren kann? Ich meine es war übers apt installiert, aber es lässt sich darüber nicht deinstallieren
<Matze202> Der Nextcloud-Client teilt mir nämlich immer mit, dass ein Update verfügbar ist, aber ich kann es leider nicht über das apt updaten, weshalb ich es gern deinstallieren wollte
<ppq> womöglich hast du es via git runtergeladen und selbst kompiliert
<ppq> in dem fall mal im jeweiligen verzeichnis nach nem uninstall makefile schauen
<Matze202> ppq, ich habe "sudo find / -name nextc* -type d" und noch mal mit Nextc* gesucht, aber bei allen Fundstellen sinde ich keine von dir benannte uninstall makefile
#ubuntu-de 2017-07-18
<Matze202> naja ich mach mal schluß, vielleicht bis morgen gn8 @all
<doev> guten Morgen
<doev> Ich würde erwarten, dass bei iostat sich die Werte mit der Zeit ändern. Sollte das nicht so sein?
<zeitsofa> tun sie hier auch!
<doev> zeitsofa, ich hatte es mit watch benutzt ... und das geht aus irgend einem Grund nicht. iostat 1 -x funktioniert.
<doev> anderes Problem:
<doev> Ich lasse einen Server mit normalem Benutzer laufen. Der muss aber privilegierte Ports öffnen können. Mit "setcap ..." gebe ich der Anwendung die Rechte ... unabhängig welcher Benutzer sie startet?
<Frickelpit> Wieso muss der unterhalb von 1024 Ports öffnen können?
<doev> Weil unser BossAdmin den nicht auf dauert über 8443 (https) laufen lassen will.
<Frickelpit> Dann konfiguriert den Service so, dass der 443 o.ä. nutzen kann.
<doev> wie gesagt, da fehlen dem User die Rechte.
<doev> ... und als Service habe ich den noch nicht konfiguriert. .... meinst du das würde darüber besser funktionieren?
<Frickelpit> doev: was soll denn da auf den Ports lauschen für ein Dienst?
<doev> jira und confluence
<doev> also zwei tomcats
<Frickelpit> Da sollten aber dann service files vorhanden sein, ansonsten kannste auch selber units erstellen
<doev> und über den Service gibts auch Rechte für <1024?
<Frickelpit> wenn der service als user root gestartet wird oder mit einem user, der diese Rechte besitzt
<doev> wollte es nicht als root laufen lassen, deswegen habe ich als normaler user installiert.
<Frickelpit> Ich kenn jetzt die Configs von Jira oder Confluence nicht aber es gibt bestimmt die Möglichkeit, dass beide Services als nciht-root User laufen. Geht ja nur um den Start des Dienstes.
<Frickelpit> s/nciht/nicht/
<_moep_> moin, ich schraube gerade an nginx und letsencrypt rum: https://pastebin.com/QBSYbP7N
<le_bot> Title: [Bash] /etc/nginx/site-available: server { listen *:80; listen [::]:80; - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<_moep_> der certbot kann aber nicht auf das zugreifen und ich bin - jetzt schon - am haare raufen
<Frickelpit> darf dein nginx hier hin: /home/app/home/public
<_moep_> Frickelpit: wie erkenn ich das, ob er das darf oder nicht?
<sash_> file permissions halt
<Frickelpit> namei könnt das
<sash_> namei?
<Frickelpit> namei - follow a pathname until a terminal point is found
<Frickelpit> mit -o zeigt der dann owner und group
<sash_> doev: Du kannst auch nen nginx davorschalten, der auf 443 läuft und dann als reverse proxy die Anfragen an den eigentlichen Service weiterleitet
<sash_> Oder Apache oder wasweißich
<sash_> doev: https://confluence.atlassian.com/jirakb/integrating-jira-with-nginx-426115340.html
<le_bot> Title: Integrating JIRA with Nginx - Atlassian Documentation (at confluence.atlassian.com)
<_moep_> oh ich glaube, das problem hängt woamnders dran
<doev> hi. Ich wollte java mit Rechten priviliegierte Ports zu öffnen ausstatten. Dazu habe ich diesen Befehl benutzt: sudo setcap 'cap_net_bind_service=+ep' /home/user/jre/bin/java
<doev> leider startet java nicht mehr: /home/user/jre/bin/java -version   => error while loading shared libraries: libjli.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<doev> hat dazu jemand eine Idee?
<nagetier> doev: Hast du damit evtl. /home/user/jre/bin/java ausschließlich 'cap_net_bind_service=+ep' zugewiesen?
<doev> nagetier, ja
<doev> vorher war aber auch nichts anderes zuggewiesen
<nagetier> und somit anderen Zugriff gesperrt?
<doev> ne, wenn alles wieder gelöscht ist, gehts wieder.
<doev> Allerdings habe ich jetzt gelesen, dass das Programm damit generell als root läuft und es ein Sicherheitsfrisiko darstellt.
<doev> mein zweiter Ansatz war, die Firewall umzubiegen, also 443 -> 8443
<doev> was erstmal funktioniert.
#ubuntu-de 2017-07-19
<burgard> die mail passt für mich
<koegs> burgard: wie meinen?
<burgard> sry falscher channel
<pog> moin ich hab auf einem Ubuntu (allerdings alte LTS-Version 12.04) das Problem, dass mit Xsane zwar gescannt wird, aber das entsprechende PDF ist wie meine korrupt, konnte es von nirgends lesen. Interessantgerweise war das mit dem alten Scanner nicht der Fall. Aber den Scan sieht man am Bildschirm. Also gescannt wird korrekt.
<Frickelpit> 12.04 ESM?
<pog> ganz normaler Ubuntu Client
<Frickelpit> Dann bitte updaten auf eine unterstützte Version :)
<k1l_> 12.04 ist nämlich schon beendet, wenn du nicht extra bei canonical support erweiterung kaufst
<pog> zumindest wo ich die Scannerwartung machte, war 12.04 noch unterstützt, aber o.k. ein Update wäre auch fällig.
<pog> o.k. 
<dadrc> Gibt's als Bugreport auf Launchpad, tritt anscheinend bis 13.10 auf.
<dadrc> → Auf 14.04 updaten, sollte dann weg sein
<pog> danke vielmals dadrc, dann wird ich das wohl machen (müssen:-)
<dadrc> Wär eh zu empfehlen, wenn die Kiste Kontakt zur Außenwelt hat
<pog> ja ist schon am Internet,wenn auch nur beim arbeiten (die Person stellt immer alles ab:-)
<pog> o.k hab grad gesehen, dass 12.04 Ende April abgelaufen ist, hatte ich wohl falsch in Erinnerung.
<pog> auf jeden Fall besten Dank.
<NTQ> Ich hab hier einen Beaglebone, auf den ich über SSH zugreife. SFTP ist ebenfalls aktiviert und ich kann mit Nemo im Dateisystem browsen. Komischerweise kann ich keine Dateien öffnen, z.B. C-Codes mit gedit. Hat jemand eine Theorie oder kann mir helfen das Problem zu debuggen?
<Pntr> Du musst die Dateien erst runterladen damit du die öffnen kannst. Ich glaube nicht, dass die meisten Programm einen Datenzugriff über SSH oder SFTP unterstützen
<nagetier> aber Einsicht mit einem Editor sollte wohl möglich sein
<Pntr> Wenn der Editor die Datei automatisch runterlädt. Und tun das die meisten? Ich selber habe da kein Wissen rüber. Ich arbeite lokal entweder mit Vim oder Libre Office.
<NTQ> Pntr: nagetier: Normalerweise geht das immer bei mir. Ich öffne oft Dateien über SFTP, sogar ODT-Dateien mit LibreOffice funktionieren. Es muss irgendwas mit der Konfiguration am Beaglebone zu tun haben. Auf dem läuft übrigens Debian, aber ich hoffe ihr könnt mir dennoch damit helfen.
<Pntr> Interessant. Kannst du die nach dem editieren auch direkt wieder speichern?
<NTQ> ja. ich kann damit arbeiten als wäre es lokal
<Pntr> Dann würde ich dir empfehlen zu googlen. Ich denke das geht schneller als wenn sich hier einer in deine Configs einlesen muss
<ppq> NTQ, hast das mal "richtig" per sshfs gemountet oder nur über userlevel zeug wie gvfs?
<NTQ> Wenn ich den in Nemo geöffneten Pfad per Rechtsklick-Menü im Terminal öffne, sehe ich dann diesen Pfad: /run/user/1000/gvfs/sftp:host=beaglebone,user=root/root/
<Pntr> Coole Sache wenn das so klappt
<NTQ> ppq: Nein, so habe ich es noch nicht probiert. Ich habe einige Server und eben den kleinen Beaglbone einfach als Lesezeichen in nemo. Wenn ich drauf klicke, wird es von Nemo gemountet und dann kann ich darauf arbeiten
<ppq> jo, gvfs halt
<NTQ> Ich muss dazu sagen, dass es mit dem Beaglebone auch schon geklappt hat. Ich hab ihn allerdings neu aufgesetzt und seitdem funktioniert es nicht mehr.
<Pntr> Die richtigen Dateirechte sind gesetzt?
<Longbottom> NTQ: Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre kate zu benutzen. Wenn du dort im Dateiöffnen Dialog den Pfad sftp://user@beaglebone/ (evtl. erst ctrl-l tippen) eingibst, frägt der dich nach dem Passwort, und du kannst dort Dateien öffnen. Geht mit den meisten kde Programmen so.
<NTQ> Pntr: Ich arbeite auf dem Beaglebone als root. Der sollte eigentlich alles dürfen. Ich probiere mal mit gedit direkt über das sftp-Protokoll zuzugreifen.
<NTQ> Da gibt es einen komischen "Error: The name :1.855 was not provided by any .service files"
<mgolisch> sshfs?
<NTQ> Nachdem ich Ubuntu neugestartet hatte, funktioniert es jetzt auch wieder per SFTP. Es war also wohl doch kein Problem seitens des Beaglebone
<NTQ> Komisch nur, dass es mit allen anderen Servern funktionierte.
<nagetier> NTQ: Ubuntu clientseitig, Debian ist der Server?
<NTQ> nagetier: ja
<NTQ> Mein Laptop war schon über einen Monat an. War eh mal Zeit für einen Neustart. ;-)
<nagetier> ne
<nagetier> ;)
<NTQ> Es gab ja auch ein Kernelupdate
<moveax> muss man dafür immer noch neustarten?
<nagetier> ja
<nagetier> mehr oderweniger, üblicherwise ja
<nagetier> oder man eichtet sich das alles ein..
<moveax> ahjo
<moveax> https://www.ubuntu.com/server/livepatch
<nagetier> *richtet
<le_bot> Title: Canonical Livepatch Service | Server | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<moveax> ich fahre täglich einmal runter wenn ich fertig bin mit arbeiten, deswegen hab ich mir da nie einen kopf gemacht
<NTQ> Ich fahre nie runter, weil ich gerne alle Programme auf lasse, die ich zuletzt benutzt habe.
<nagetier> man versucht sich da heranzutasten, aber den Kernel im laufenden System auszutauschen dürfte noch immer nicht ganz default sein 
<moveax> NTQ: shell account und screen :P
<NTQ> moveax: Ich rede ja nicht nur von Programmen auf externen Servern. Ich habe Firefox, Thunderbird, gedit, Quartus, eclipse, Pidgin, usw... eigentlich immer auf. 
<moveax> ja gut, ich hab da früher immer gehibernated
<moveax> habe aber mittlerweile das meiste auf die shell ausgelagert. vim statt netbeans / gedit, irssi statt pidgin. chrome und thunderbird sind einfach im autostart
<NTQ> moveax: Ja, kann man machen, aber immer das Speicherabbild auf die Platte schreiben dauert ja auch eine Weile. Der Akku hält ja alles lang genug im RAM.
<moveax> SSD, aber ich hab auf dem laptop auch kein linux
<moveax> NTQ: vll quatschen wir da im offtopic weiter
<NTQ> Ich hab 1 TB HDD, ne 500er SSD und noch eine 30er M.2 SSD im Laptop. Aber dennoch. Wenn 8 GB belegter RAM oder mehr auf die Platte gespeichert werden müssen, dauert es auch bei einer SSD ein bisschen.
<NTQ> moveax: Wie du magst. Bin grad rein gegangen.
#ubuntu-de 2017-07-20
<smeexs> hallo , wie kann ich denn mehrere datei zippen ? nicht zusammen sondern einzeln ?
<vlt> smeexs: for file in *; do zip "$file.zip" "$file"; done
<burgard> :)
<Matze202> Hi @all, ich habe gerade von 16.04 auf 16.10 das upgrade ausgeführt und nach dem neustart habe ich nur noch einen schwarzen Bildschirm mit einem blinkenden Cursor
<Matze202> was wie sollte ich vorgehen um mein System wieder zum laufen zu bekommen?
<nifu> Backup einspiele *duck* 
<Matze202> nifu: naja das habe ich befürchtet, das System habe ich nicht gesichert, weil es bei dem letzten mal alles gut ging und wo ich dieses habe, weiß ich gerade nicht mehr und ich kann nichts mehr eingeben
<nifu> Während des bootens wird keine fehlermeldung angezeigt? Mal den single modus versucht? 
<Matze202> nifu: also Fehlermeldung wurde mir keine angezeigt, der rechner startete neu und dann kam wirklich nur der blinkende Cursor, ich bin mir auch nicht sicher ob der überhaupt bereits bei dem Ubuntu angekommen ist
<Matze202> nifu: was meinst du mit dem Single Modus?
<nifu> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Recovery-Modus/
<le_bot> Title: Recovery-Modus › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<moveax> direkt nach dem bios schwarzer bildschirm?
<moveax> vll mal ein livesystem booten und schauen ob der grub ok ist
<moveax> Matze202: ^
<dadrc> jo, das klingt nach grub
<dadrc> und sicherstellen, dass der rechner von der richtigen platte bootet
<moveax> ^
<moveax> das kam mir bei gentoo auch mal durcheinander
<Matze202> ok ich starte mal neu
<Matze202> ups nach ca. 20 Minuten blinken Cursor auf schwarzen Monitor drückte ich jetzt kurz die Powertaste und dann kam kurz ein Ubuntu-Screen
<Matze202> dann ging er aus und mak schaun was jetzt wird
<Matze202> kurz war der Ubuntu-Screen wieder da, aber nun wieder der Cursor blinkden auf schwarz
<Matze202> wie komm ich eigentlich zum Grub? davon wird mir leider nichts angezeigt
<dadrc> Ubuntuscreen ist da gewesen? Dann sollte grub funktionieren. Beim Booten Shift drücken sollte das Grub-Menü anzeigen
<dadrc> Start mal mit nomodeset
<Matze202> also mit Shift habe ich kein Grub erhalten, vorher hatte ich mal ESC probiert und da habe ich nur einen Grub-Terminal bekommen
<dadrc> Dann boot mal von einer Live-CD und pass grub an. Weißt du, wie das geht?
<dadrc> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot/Live-CD/ ← Der Artikel beschreibt das sonst ganz gut
<le_bot> Title: Live-CD › chroot › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<moveax> :)
<dadrc> Sobald du im installierten System bist, einmal 'nomodeset' in die grub-Config, `sudo update-grub` und rebooten
<moveax> vll sicherst du dir zwischendurch noch das /home verzeichniss weg
<Matze202> mmhhh, da muss ich mir erstmal eine machen, ich habe leider nur 2 andere auf einem Usb-Stick 
<moveax> usb stick geht auch
<moveax> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB/
<le_bot> Title: Live-USB › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Hauptsache, die Architektur passt, alles andere ist quasi egal
<Matze202> kann man sich aus dem Grub das Home-Verzeichnis sichern?
<moveax> ne, aber mit dem live medium
<Matze202> ok ich teste mal
<moveax> aber wenn du schon murks hast, ich würde als erstes meine daten sichern
<dadrc> Ajo, aktuelle Backups sollte man sowieso haben
<Matze202> jupp, das werde ich machen ;) die wichtigsten Daten sind über meine Cloud gesichert 
<moveax> das ist gut, aber sicher ist sicher
<Matze202> arrggg ich hätte doch nen schnelleren USB-Stick dafür nehmen sollen, der kommt absolut nicht aus dem knick
<Matze202> ich habe da auch noch die 17.04 auf dem Stick, können vielleicht die Fehler behoben werden, wenn ich das 17.04 vom Stick drüber installiere?
<dadrc> Möglich, aber halt ich eher für unwahrscheinlich
<dadrc> Lieber erst fixen, dann updaten
<Matze202> ok, naja ich sicher erstmal die restlichen Daten und Einstellungen, hab jetzt entlich das 17.04 als Lubuntu Live-CD zum laufen bekommen, mit Bodhi ging leider garnichts
<Matze202> wie kann ich von einer Live-CD mit den Benutzern des Hauptsystems auf die Daten zum Sichern zugreifen?
<Matze202> Muss ich in der Live-CD diese gleichen User neu anlegen oder gibts da nen anderen Weg? ich kann leider nicht mal auf meine Externe Festplatte was schreiben
<Matze202> ahhh funzt mit "sudo su"
<Matze202> ich werde später nochmal wieder kommen, jetzt muss ich erstmal auf Achse, ich danke euch erstmal für die Hilfe bis zu diesem Punkt
<Matze202> hi @all, bin wieder da und möchte gern mein Problem mit dem Upgrade von 16.04 auf 16.10 weiter lösen.
<Matze202> also den home Ordner habe ich gesichert und finde aber leider letzt nicht die orginale Verzeichnisstruktur, um Systemdateien zu sichern, wenn ich mit der Live-CD gestartet habe, hat dafür bitte jemand einen Tip?
<zeitsofa> du musst dir alle deine partitionen/logical volumes auch mounten in deinem livesystem. Hast du das gemacht?
<Matze202> zeitsofa: naja bei der Live-CD habe ich finde ich über den PCManFM die Home-Unterordner unter /media/lubuntu, nach dem ich die dort entdeckte, finde ich diese auch im MC, wo diese vorher nicht zu sehen waren. Dabei hatte ich nichts gemountet
<Matze202> ich schau erstmal noch nach, wie es mit dem Festplattenbezeichnungen aussieht und das ich diese dann mounte
<Matze202> ahhh gefunden /media/lubuntu sind scheinbar alle und mein altes System hat den Ordner SYSTEM
<Matze202> ist aber leider nicht sofort übers Terminal zu finden
<Matze202> also im Recovery mode läuft es jetzt, aber nicht bei dem normalen starten, da muss ich erst über den Grub gehen, hat jemand eine Info, wie ich das beheben kann?
<Matze202> wenn ich normal starte kommt nur ein kurzes erscheinen des Ubuntu-Screens und dann blinkt auf schwarzem hintergrund nur noch der Cursor
<Matze202> https://www.linuxmintusers.de/index.php?topic=20407.0 (vorletzter Beitrag)
<Matze202> https://askubuntu.com/questions/125494/cant-boot-without-flash-drive-plugged-in (grünes Häckchen)
<Matze202> Bei beiden kommt leider nur folgendes: "Installing for i386-pc platform." und "grub-install: error: failed to get canonical path of 'aufs' :(
<le_bot> Title: Schwarzer Bildschirm und blinkender Cursor beim Start (at www.linuxmintusers.de)
<le_bot> Title: usb - Can't boot without Flash Drive plugged in - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Matze202> mmhhh, eine funktionierende Lösung habe ich noch nicht gefunden, aber ich habe einen Lösungsansatz gefunden, den ich gern von euch vorher eingeschätzt hätte, weil es offensichtlich um das löschen und neu installieren vom grub geht https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2337473&p=13546809#post13546809 (ich hoffe, dass ich mich nicht vertippt habe)
<le_bot> Title: [SOLVED] Having trouble installing/updating programs with Terminal - Page 2 (at ubuntuforums.org)
<Matze202> wenn ich in dem Post dem Link folge, komme ich zu einer Anleitung zum scheinbar grub löschen und neu installieren, aber ist das wirklich nötig oder kennt noch jemand eine andere lösung?
<k1l_> was ist denn das problem?
<Matze202> k1l_: nach meinem upgrade von 16.04 auf 16.10 kommt seit dem ersten neustart (beim starten) nur noch kurz der Ubuntu-Screen und danach nur schwarzer Monitor mit blinkenden Cursor
<Matze202> mit Recorvery mode komme ich auch in das System, nur die Grafikkarte scheint dort nicht richtig zu funktionieren, weil die Auflösung ziemlich klein ist und 2 Fehlermeldungen kommen dabei
<Matze202> wenn ich dann wieder starte habe ich weiterhin den blinkenden Cursor
<k1l_> klingt nicht nach einem grub problem. sondern nach einem graka treiber problem
<Matze202> ich habe mom den 4.8.0-59-generic und 4.4.0.-83-generic (Kernel oder was das ist) im Grub stehen und jeweils ohne Klammer, mit (upstart) und mit (recovery mode)
<k1l_> welche graka ist es denn? und welcher treiber war da installiert?
<Matze202> wenn ich das jetzt auf die schnelle wüsste
<k1l_> du kannst im grub auch mal den eintrag von ubuntu mit dem 4.4 probieren. wenn der läuft kommst mit dem hier her und wir gucken mal
<k1l_> im endeffekt gehts eh nur darum, dass du weiter zu 17.04 aktualisierst, weil 16.10 seit heute tot ist.
<Matze202> ich habe noch von Lubuntu eine 17.04 auf einem USB-Stick aber bisher war Xubuntu installiert 
<Matze202> und ich habe den 4.4. getestet, da bleibt der Monitor ganz schwarz (ohne Cursor)
<Matze202> aber auch ohne Recovery
<k1l_> dann boote mal in die recovery
<Matze202> soll ich vor dem resume mal das root vom recovery machen um Daten über auszulesen?
<k1l_> du konntest über die recovery in einen desktop booten? dann mach das mal. das ist für dich sicher einfacher als reine konsole
<Matze202> hihi, jetzt hat der mich gleich ins root gehaun, scheinbar hab ich einen Timer übersehen
<Matze202> naja jetzt bin ich da drin, kannst du mir bitte verraten, welche Befehle ich für deine benötigten Infos eingeben soll?
<k1l_> "lspci" listet die verbauten teile auf.
<Matze202> k1l_: im root spinnte er und jetzt bin ich auf dem Desktop und habe jetzt folgende infos
<k1l_> ok, dann mach bitte mal "lspci | nc termbin.com 9999" ins terminal. das gibt dir eine url, die kannst du bitte hier reintippen
<k1l_> das | ist eine "pipe", die machst du mit "altrg"+"<"
<Matze202> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor ... (rev 06)
<Matze202> ok mom mach mich
<Matze202> http://termbin.com/lk7r
<k1l_> die treiber für den intel xeon sollten eigentlich im kernel sein
<k1l_> mach im terminal mal "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" und guck ob er da fehler bringt
<Matze202> k1l_: http://termbin.com/hr4e
<k1l_> ok, nun bitte ein "sudo apt install linux-generic"
<k1l_> wenn das etwas installiert, dann war es das evtl schon
<Matze202> k1l_: http://termbin.com/wk6o
<perfect_pete> off topic, aber ich brauche mal rat:
<k1l_> Matze202: ok, dann bitte mal "dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999"
<k1l_> und dann "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999"
<k1l_> !ot
<le_bot> Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<k1l_> perfect_pete: siehe bot :)
<perfect_pete> alles klar, danke!
<Matze202> k1l_: http://termbin.com/2wkf
<Matze202> k1l_: http://termbin.com/akb5
<k1l_> mach bitte noch mal "cat /var/log/Xorg.1.log | nc termbin.com 9999"   (jetzt mit 1 anstatt der 0 im namen im das log von davor zu sehen)
<Matze202> k1l_: http://termbin.com/af4s
<k1l_> Matze202: hmm, nun bitte noch mal mit der 2 im namen. das war auch wieder nur der 4.4 kernel
<Matze202> k1l_: http://termbin.com/eral
<k1l_> und das lief vorher ohne probleme?
<Matze202> ja
<Matze202> vor langen zeiten gabs nur probleme, wenn ich den rechner schlafen schickte oder er von selbst in bereitschaft ging
<Matze202> dann wachte der nicht mehr richtig auf
<k1l_> hast du da mal manuell den intel treiber installiert? von der intel seite?
<Matze202> ich hatte vor 3 Wochen einen installiert, danach lief aber weiterhin alles problemlos
<k1l_> das fliegt hier gerade um die ohren. scheint so als wenn das bei neuen kerneln nicht automatisch für den kernel gebaut wird und deswegen der kernel beim booten nicht den manuellen treiber findet
<k1l_> (EE) Failed to load module "i915" (module does not exist, 0)
<k1l_> das ist nämlich das problem
<Matze202> ok, hast du ne idee, wie man das beheben kann?
<k1l_> lass im terminal mal "intel-linux-graphics-installer" laufen. das müsste den installer noch mal anschmeißen
<Matze202> k1l_: muss man das erst irgendwie installieren, der Befehl wird leider nicht gefunden
<k1l_> hmmm
<k1l_> mach mal "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Matze202> k1l_: http://termbin.com/0hpo
<k1l_> sudo apt install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Matze202> k1l_: davon ist bereits die neuste installiert
<k1l_> dann hab ich gerade auch keine spontane idee
<Matze202> ok, ich danke dir schonmal sehr, dass ich weiß woran es liegen wird ;)
<zeitsofa> Matze202: ich habe leider nicht alles mitbekommen. Aber wenn es ein Problem gibt mit er Installation des Intel Graphic Drivers könntest du das hier probieren, wenn noch nicht geschehen. https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/intel-graphics-update-tool-linux-os-v2.0.5
<Matze202> zeitsofa: thx, ich schau es mir mal an, mein hauptproblem ist das wie k1l_ rausgefunden hat, beim starten nicht der richtige Grafikkartentreiber geladen wird und ich daher einen schwarzen Bildschirm mit blinkenden Cursor nur habe, über den recovery mode habe ich auch eine kleinere Auflösung nur verfügbar
<zeitsofa> aber auf das tty kommst du? 
<Matze202> zeitsofa: was ist das ttx?
<Matze202> tty ;)
<Matze202> ich habe vor dem Problem das Update von 16.04 auf 16.10 gemacht, aber die auf der seite bereitgestellten Dateien sind ja für 17.04 oder?
<zeitsofa> jo
<Matze202> k1l_, zeitsofa: wäre es einen Versuch wert, auf 17.04 das upgrade auszuführen, dann könnte ich dies vielleicht machen?
<zeitsofa> meine frage mit den tty zielt drauf ab ob du, wenn das Teil startet auf eine Konsole (zB strg+alt+f1 usw) kommst. Mich würde interessieren was dein Kernel sagt wenn du manuell das i910 lädst. Und ein nopaste von "ls /lib/firmware/i915" wäre spannend
<Matze202> zeitsofa: ok, ich versuch es mal
<Matze202> zeitsofa: ok, ich bin in der Konsole und habe da paar Dateien aufgelistet, nur kann ich dies schlecht pasten, da ich scheinbar nicht mit dem Internetverbunden bin, hatte es gerade mit dem Termbin.com versucht
<zeitsofa> hmm ok, dass ist in der Tat ungünstig.
<zeitsofa> hast du die beiden datein auch? /usr/include/libdrm/i915_drm.h /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/i915_dri.so
<Matze202> jupp, die beiden habe ich, aber ich habe mal ifconfig gemacht und gesehen, das ich von meinem router eine IP habe
<zeitsofa> na dann ping doch mal die 8.8.8.8
<Matze202> zeitsofa: klappt
<Matze202> ok, fehler gefunden, hatte vor dem termbin das nc vergessen
<zeitsofa> \o/
<Matze202> zeitsofa: http://termbin.com/xcch
<zeitsofa> was sag ein lsmod | grep i915?
<Matze202> zeitsofa: http://termbin.com/t3l7
<zeitsofa> ist die meldung dann garnicht von deinem system? (EE) Failed to load module "i915" (module does not exist, 0)
<Matze202> wieso nicht, hatte es vorhin aus dem recovery mode mit dem termbin.com generiert
<zeitsofa> hmm naja das modul ist aber geladen bei dem lsmod?!
<zeitsofa> kannst du deine /var/log/Xorg.0.log mal ins termbin schieben?
<Matze202> zeitsofa: http://termbin.com/2wkf http://termbin.com/akb5 http://termbin.com/af4s http://termbin.com/eral aus einem dieser ergebnisse hatte k1l das gefunden
<Matze202> ich schick dir 3 gleich nochmal neu von diesem terminal
<Matze202> zeitsofa: http://termbin.com/guvn (0)
<Matze202> zeitsofa: http://termbin.com/1u0r (1)
<Matze202> zeitsofa: http://termbin.com/p1fm (2)
<zeitsofa> snd_hda_intel 0000:00:03.0: failed to add i915 component master bezieht sich AFAIK auf sound
<Matze202> ok? kann dies das laden verhinden?
<zeitsofa> ah ok in der xorg steht der issue den k1l_ gepostet hat.
<Matze202> :)
<Matze202> hat da schon jemand eine Lösung gepostet?
<Matze202> zeitsofa, k1l_: was mir gerade aufgefallen ist, dass ich in diesem Terminal eine von früher gewohnte große Auflösung habe (so irgendwas um 19xx x 12xx)
<zeitsofa> ich vermute du hast ein KMS problem mit deinem modul.
 * tuvok R.I.P Chester Bennington
<Matze202> zeitsofa: hast du ne Idee, wie man es überprüfen und beheben kann?
<zeitsofa> versuch mal ein: echo "intel_agp" >> /etc/initramfs-tools/modules && update-initramfs -u und dann neustarten
<Matze202> soll ich dazu ein past mit senden oder bringt das nichts? und wie soll ich dann neustarten?
<zeitsofa> alternativ: https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/intel-graphics-update-tool-linux-os-v2.0.3
<zeitsofa> ein Ausgabe brauche ich davon nur wenn es einen Fehler schmeisst. 
<Matze202> vorhin hatte er bei dem link mir auch einen fehler gebracht weil er das dnf nicht kannte
<zeitsofa> ?!
<zeitsofa> dnf ist fedora 
<zeitsofa> du fährst ubuntu ;)
<Matze202> asso, da muss bei ubuntu das apt hin?
<Matze202> ahhh ok, war ich zufrüh wieder eingestiegen ;)
<Matze202> soll ich das mit dem link erst versuchen oder das andere? wo siehst du mehr erfolgschancen?
<zeitsofa> ich würd erst mal rebooten nach dem du die obigen befehle auseführt hast 
<zeitsofa> *ausgeführt
<Matze202> ok, ;)
<Matze202> zeitsofa: bei der Echo-Zeile bringt der selbt mit sudo das ich keine Berechtigung habe
<Matze202> bezogen auf .../modules
<zeitsofa> ich gehe davon aus du bist root wenn du dein system reparierst - sorry dem war wohl nicht so - dann mach vorher mal ein "sudo su" und führe meine befehle bitte als root noch einmal aus
<Matze202> zeitsofa: ahhh ok, er tat was generieren ohne fehler
<Matze202> ich reboote mal
<Matze202> zeitsofa: alles leider noch unverändert, ich versuche mal plan B
<zeitsofa> wget https://download.01.org/gfx/ubuntu/16.10/main/pool/main/i/intel-graphics-update-tool/intel-graphics-update-tool_2.0.3_amd64.deb && sudo dpkg -i intel-graphics-update-tool_2.0.3_amd64.deb 
<zeitsofa> intel-linux-graphics-update-tool
<zeitsofa> sollte sich dann starten lassen 
<Matze202> ok mal testen, denn so wie auf der seite beschrieben, bringt der noch den Fehler bei intel-linux-graphics-update-tool das der Bash-Befehl nicht gefunen wird
<Matze202> zeitsofa: http://termbin.com/n843
<Matze202> das sa ja schon mal gut an, aber die Bash kennt den Befehl immer noch nicht
<zeitsofa> na dann mach doch mal einne "sudo updatedb && locate intel"
<Matze202> zeitsofa: http://termbin.com/gy0r
<Matze202> aber weiterhin der selbe fehler
<Matze202> habe den termbin-post erst beim 2. mal durchgeführt
<zeitsofa>   /usr/bin/intel-graphics-update-tool da stehts
<Matze202> zeitsofa: oben hattest du intel-linux... stehen gehabt, jetzt habe ich es ohne linux- ausgeführt und da komtm folgender fehler
<zeitsofa> jap ich hab stumpf von der websie da kopiert wie das heissen soll. ich hab hier kein Ubuntu gerade zur Hand :-( Ich hoffe du wirst mir den Fauxpass nachsehen ;)
<Matze202> zeitsofa: Failed to connect to Mir: Failed to connect to server socket: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<Matze202> Unable to init server: Could nt connect: Verbindungsaufbau abgelehnt
<Matze202> no problem ;)
<Matze202> ich hätte es jetzt gern mit Termbin geschickt, aber ging leider nicht, da komtm nur Use netcat statt der URL
<zeitsofa> bääää da is ja mir drauf....
<zeitsofa> *MIR 
<Matze202> und das bedeutet??? 
<zeitsofa> .oO(man mit ubuntu hoffnungslos verloren ist :-P) 
<Matze202> ist aber sehr nett, dass du mir ohne einen Ubuntu rechner zur Hand zu haben bei meinem Problem hilfst ;)
<Matze202> wieso das? was habe ich falsch gemacht, dass dies da mit drin steckt?
<zeitsofa> nein Spaß bei Seite, ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung du hast ein X Problem weniger den Modulen. Da MIR unter Ubuntu dein X Server ist bin ich einfach raus, habe damit NIE gearbeitet :/ 
<k1l_> zeitsofa: mir ist nicht der xserver
<zeitsofa> sondern?
<zeitsofa> der anzeige server den er nicht connecten kann
<k1l_> es sei denn er bootet im loginmanager die mir session.
<k1l_> ich glaube da ist irgendwas mit den treibern total murks. das modul lädt er nicht
<k1l_> aber das sollte man ja direkt erkennen, wenn das die mir session ist anstatt dem normalen desktop
<k1l_> ich vermute, dass da mal wild gefummelt wurde mit blacklisten etc.
<zeitsofa> ja wobei die kernel module geladen sind. nur x krieg seinen krempel nicht hoch. naja er bekommt nur einen blinkenden curser, da wird es schwer zwischem dem Mir oder dem Wayland Courser zu unterscheiden :P
<Matze202> k1l_:  von Blacklist habe ich vorhin das erste mal was gelesen
<k1l_> und das problem bestand definitiv schon vorher mit dem 4.4er kernel ja auch. das ist kein reines 4.8er problem
<zeitsofa> ich vermute auch modul probleme - KMS betreffend.
<zeitsofa> Matze202: mach mal bitte ein  /usr/bin/intel-graphics-update-tool | nc termbin.com 9999
<Matze202> da kommt nur das oben geschriebene, wo du die Mir rausgelesen hattest und ein "Use netcat." nach folgender Zeile, die ich leider vergessen hatte
<Matze202> (intel-graphics-update-tool:3899): Gtk-Warning **: cannot open display:
<zeitsofa> ^^
<Matze202> also der termbin.com Anhnag bringt leider keine URL
<k1l_> bist du in der konsole oder im desktop?
<Matze202> k1l_: konsole
<zeitsofa> tty - ich wusste nicht das das nen doofes x tool ist :(
<k1l_> "use netcat" bedeutet, dass er da nichts zu senden hatte
<zeitsofa> ich dachte da rennt nen installer los ohne X :/
<Matze202> lässt sich X nicht umgehen?
<zeitsofa> sicher, aufstehen und am bildschirm vorbei gehen :P 
<Matze202> :D
<Matze202> meinte mit irgendwelchen zusatzbefehlen oder manuellen eintragungen irgendwelchen Dateien, die hoffentlich irgendwo niedergeschrieben sind :D
<Matze202> wann seit ihr morgen hier im chat? ich muss morgen früh raus und hab da ne größere Zahnbehandlung
<zeitsofa> he installer has no command line options as such. << Klassicher Fall von "Works for me". Ich bin an der Stelle raus. Ggf. sauber mal neuinstallieren.
<Matze202> daten habe ich komplett gesichert, morgen (heute nach dem Zahnarzt) werde ich das angehen, aber ich werde dabei gern eure Unterstützung wieder in Anspruch nehmen, damit ich nicht wieder zuviel mist baue und wir eventuell das MIR wenn möglich dabei raus halten
<Matze202> aber leider kein Systembackup vor dem Upgrade
<Matze202> ein Upgrade von 16.10 auf 17.04 drüber zu hauen, kann den Fehler nicht zufällig auch beheben?
<k1l_> das wird eh nötig, da 16.10 seit 10minuten tot ist
<Matze202> k1l_: wieso eigentlich tot ist? 
<Matze202> meint da kommen keine Updates mehr? 
<k1l_> weil der support abgelaufen ist
<Matze202> asso, und da hing ich die ganze Zeit noch mit 16.04 rum :D
<k1l_> ich meine das nicht nur, ich weiß das. 16.04 ist eine lts und hat 5 jahre support. 16.10 und 17.04 und 17.10 sind keine lts und haben nur 9 monate nach release.
<Matze202> k1l_: achso
<Matze202> da hab ich also richtig mist gebaut und mir umsonst diese Arbeit gemacht
<k1l_> wenn man nicht alle 6 monate updaten will oder kann, sollte man den teufel tun und LTS verlassen
<Matze202> zeitsofa, k1l_: naja ich muss jetzt leider schluß machen, aber danke für diese Aufklärung und Unterstützung
<zeitsofa> und wenn man wert drauf legt das immer alles toll aktuell ist, dann ist Ubuntu nicht das richtige. 
<zeitsofa> np: guts Nächtle!
<Matze202> sondern?
<zeitsofa> Irgend ein OS mit rolling releases?
<k1l_> bleeding edge. aber das ist dann halt eine andere baustelle.
<Matze202> ok, das wird warscheinlich ein großes thema nochmal
<Matze202> habt ihr irgendwelche Zeiten, wann ich euch morgen nochmal antreffe? Mittag oder Nachmittag?
<k1l_> du kannst auch einfach einen thread im forum eröffnen, dann ist man nicht an zeiten gebunden
<Matze202> Forum auf deutsch?
<k1l_> ubuntuusers.de
<Matze202> ahhh ok, war ich glaub ich auch bereits installiert, nur lange nicht mehr dran gedacht
<Matze202> sorry nicht installiert sondern registriert
<zeitsofa> war aber ein klasse Versprecher!
<Matze202> naja es ist spät, dann bis morgen oder die Tage, danke euch nochmal und gute nacht ;)
<zeitsofa> Ich kompilier mir jetzt nen Tee und mounte mal mein Bett so langsam
<Matze202> :D bb
#ubuntu-de 2017-07-21
<smeexs> könnte man das vielleicht mit ein paar wörtern mehr erklären  
<smeexs>  for file in *; do zip "$file.zip" "$file"; done
<smeexs> (frage war wie ich mehrere datein auf einmal einzeln zippe
<smeexs> ja die dateien dürfen sich nicht umbenennen irgendwie , bis auf das zip am schluss natürlich 
<smeexs> wundert mich ja dass es die funktion in keinem pack programm gibt
<vlt> smeexs: Das ist ’ne ganz normale For-Schleife in Bash.
<vlt> smeexs: „Nimm die Dateien aus ‚*‘ (hier könnte auch eine Liste von Dateien oder ein Verzeichnis stehen), weise ihnen einer nach der anderen die Variable ‚file‘ zu, führe den Befehl `zip <target> <source>` aus. Fertig.
<vlt> smeexs: Das mit dem Umbenennen habe ich nicht verstanden. Was meinst Du damit?
<Matze202> Hi ich mal wieder zum Thema von gestern, der Stand ist, das die Grafikkarte vom nicht (oder nur vom STRG ALT F1/F2 Terminal) geladen wird
<Matze202> jetzt habe ich das gestern mehrfach versuchte intel-graphics-update-tool zum laufen bekommen, aber es bringt dennoch fehler, weshalb es den Fehler nicht behebt http://paste.ubuntu.com/25138901/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Matze202> das intel-graphics-update-tool habe ich heute aber vom Recovery Mode aus laufen lassen
<Matze202> achja, dies wurde vom termbin aufgezeichnet http://termbin.com/eekx
<Matze202> Ich muss jetzt auf Achse, vielleicht bis später oder im Forum, hoffentlich wird dort nicht wieder eine Anfrage von mir als Spam abgetan :(
<doev> hi. Wie kann ich den scher überprüfen welchen Grafiktreiber mein ubuntu nutzt?
<ppq> lshw -c video
<ppq> da gucken nach:   configuration: driver=i915
<doev> ... oder anders, per DVI/VGA habe ich ein normales Bild, aber per HDMI enthält e sehr viele Fehler.
<ppq> z.b.
<doev>  driver=i915
<dadrc> HDMI-Kabel kaputt, eventuell?
<ppq> jo, wenn DVI geht und HDMI nicht, muss es was mechanisches sein
<doev> laut Hersteller ist es eine intel HD 505
<dadrc> Soll's geben
<doev> hmm ... das Kabel war immer in Ordnung, ... aber nein ich habe kein zweites benutzt.
<dadrc> Probier's mal, wenn DVI geht, halt ich es für echt unwahrscheinlich, dass mit dem Treiber was nicht stimmt
<doev> in den Einstellungen konnte ich auch immer nur 25 oder 30 hz wählen.
<doev> btw, das war schon im BIOS verkehrt
<doev> muss noch mal runterfahren ...
<doev> das hochwertige 10m Kabel hats gebracht. K.A. ob ich auf die Idee gekommen wäre es zu wechsln Danke!
<doev> allerdings, FULL-HD nur mit 30HZ
<dadrc> Das könnte tatsächlich eine Limitierung der Karte sein
<doev> Der TV meldet 1920x1080i bei 60Hz (trotz 30Hz anzeige bei den Einstellungen). 1920x1080p@60Hz fände ich besser. 
<doev> dadrc, die kann 4k unter Windows.
<doev> ...angeblich
<dadrc> hmjo, sagen die Specs hier auch
<dadrc> Aktueller Kernel?
<doev> dadrc, krass, ich konnte den mode einfach selbst definieren
<dadrc> na, noch besser =)
<doev> https://askubuntu.com/questions/138408/how-to-add-display-resolution-for-an-lcd-in-ubuntu-12-04-xrandr-problem
<le_bot> Title: graphics - How to add display resolution for an LCD in Ubuntu 12.04? xrandr problem - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<doev> ich fürchte nur, das wird nicht permanent sein.
<dadrc> Befehl in den Autostart oder einen entsprechenden Eintrag in xorg.conf.d
<doev> der Sound fehlt auch
<doev> laut Einstellungen wird an HDMI gsendet
<doev> der Soundbalken bewegt sich
<dadrc> Welchen Kernel hastn da?
<doev> dadrc,  Linux rock 4.8.0-58-generic #63~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jun 26 18:08:51 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<dadrc> du könntest mal gucken, ob das mit dem -edge-Kernel besser geht
<dadrc> 4.10 hat noch mal einiges an Skylake-Kram gefixt
<doev> dadrc, dann bin ich mal gespannt.
<dadrc> Probier's. Aufwand hält sich ja in Grenzen
<doev> sudo apt-get install linux-generic-hwe-16.04-edge
<dadrc> eben
<doev> reboot
<doev> Linux rock 4.10.0-26-generic #30~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 27 09:40:14 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<doev> ne, leider nicht
<doev> spdif geht. hat den Vorteil, dass das TV nicht an sein muss.
<doev> trotzdem doof mit dem HDMI
#ubuntu-de 2017-07-22
<m_> Hallo
<m_> Kann mal jemand bitte einen Screenfetch machen? Hier ist meiner
<m_> http://i.imgur.com/J7TTR1r.png
<fabla> hi leute, hat vielleicht jemand ein paar tips für mich ein Lubuntu auf einem x230 tablet zu verwenden
<fabla> das bling bling ist mir eigentlich nicht so wichtig
<fabla> ich will lubuntu verwenden weil es nur ca 300MB ram nutzt
<fabla> ubuntu 1,2 GB ram
<fabla> das ist schon ein ziemlicher unterschied
<fabla> das plus an ubuntu ist halt auch von mir das ungeliebte unity
<fabla> ich kann die icons aber gut antouchen
<fabla> freue mich auf tips
<m_> Unity ist eigentlich schon sehr nett
<m_> Man bekommt's mit KDE auch ähnlich hin, zudem ist KDE noch viel besser einstellbar
<m_> http://imgur.com/a/Vz7od
<le_bot> Title: Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet (at imgur.com)
<m_> Unity wird/ist ja eingestellt, weiß nicht wie's damit weiter geht...
<fabla> 2 GB Ram nur zum laufen des Systems is halt viel
<fabla> find ich
<fabla> m_ dennoch finde ich dein desktop sieht gut aus
<m_> Ja, es hat aufjedenfall was, und vom Workflow her ist's auch top finde ich.
<m_> Bin da grob nach dieser Anleitung gegangen
<m_> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/02/make-kde-desktop-look-like-unity-plasma-theme-pack
<le_bot> Title: Make Your KDE Desktop Look like Unity with this Plasma Theme Pack - OMG! Ubuntu! (at www.omgubuntu.co.uk)
<MojoDodo> Hallo, ich möchte auf einem Laptop auf dem Windows im Bios-Modus installiert ist, noch zusätzlich Ubuntu installieren. Mein Ubuntu 16.04 Live USB-Stick bootet aber immer im UEFI-Modus. Im UEFI ist "Launch CSM" enabled, "Legacy BIOS" oder dergleichen gibt es nicht. Wie kann ich Ubuntu dazu bringen im BIOS-Modus zu starten, sodass eine Installation im BIOS-Modus neben Windows 7 möglich ist
<ppq> MojoDodo, im bootmenü deines "uefi-bios" (erreichbar üblicherweise per F8 oder F12) muss es zwei einträge für den stick geben: einmal mit uefi, einmal ohne. wenn nicht, schau dich mal weiter im uefi setup um bei der bootpriorität, wenn der stick nicht im biosmodus im bootmenü auftaucht muss er mindestens dort irgendwo sein
<ppq> MojoDodo, ansonsten kannst du im setup auch UEFI ganz verbieten und somit CSM erzwingen
<MojoDodo> ppq: ok, danke schonmal für den Hinweis. Im UEFI-BIOS wo ich die Bootreihenfolge festlegen kann taucht der USB-Stick nur als "UEFI: Generic Flash Disc" auf
<ppq> MojoDodo, auch im bootmenü?
<MojoDodo> ppq: oh, du hast Recht. Ich hatte nur im BIOS selbst geschaut. Ins Bootmenü komm ich hier mit Shift + F10...
<MojoDodo> besten Dank!
<ppq> alles klar :) dafür nicht
<pLaTo0n> moin
<rene_h> hi all
<rene_h> ihr kennt euch doch bestimmt mit der partionierung aus. also ich habe bisher immer "standart" genommen. nun möchte ich das device wo alles geseichert wird als raid laufen lassen, vorher aber den server installieren. meinen server habe ich bei ovh, kann mir da jemand weiter helfen?
<rene_h> ich würde jetzt 20gb ext4 für /, 512MB für swap und restlicher speicherplatz für /home nehmen, dann nach der installation /home aushängen und mit lvcreate etc das volume machen um dann immer weitere volumen einzubinden und das volume vergrößern zu können
<rene_h> klappt das so?
<rene_h> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logical_Volume_Manager/
<le_bot> Title: Logical Volume Manager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<rene_h> das will ich dann nutzen um das volume ewig zu vergrößern
<Matze202> Hi, ich bin mal wieder mit meinem Problem des Problems beim Starten nach dem Upgrade da und wir haben im Forum festgestellt, dass die /etc/X11/xorg.conf nicht existiert und ich habe diese bisher leider immer noch nicht anlegen können. Vielleicht kann von euch jemand da nochmal drüber schaun? ;)
<Matze202> https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/16-04-16-10-17-04-upgrade-problem-mit-der-graf/2/#post-8870314
<le_bot> Title: 16.04 -> 16.10 -> 17.04 Upgrade-Problem mit der Grafikkarte- bzw. Monitor-Erkennung › Grafik, Tastatur und Maus › Grafische Oberfläche › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<Matze202> Sorry: Bitte habe ich vergessen ... ;)
<rene_h> kennt sich denn keiner mit lvm aus?
<Frickelpit> rene_h: um ein lv nutzen zu können, brauchst du erst mal ein pv und eine vg
<rene_h> Frickelpit, ja und dann kann ich da einfach immer weiter "festplatten" zufügen?
<Frickelpit> zur vg, ja
<rene_h> mich verwirrt, das ich erst nach dem vgcreate ein mkfs.ext4 mache
<rene_h> das heisst doch für mich das wenn ich später wieder eine platte einfüge, ich wieder komplett neu das fs erstelle
<rene_h> weils ja dann größer ist
<rene_h> und die vg lässt sich ganz normal über die fstab mounten?
<Frickelpit> Angenommen, deine HDD ist 1TiB groß, dann kannste davon ein pv erstellen. In dem pv kannst du dann beliebig viele vg erstellen und in dem vg dann beliebig viele lv.
<Frickelpit> und die lv sind dann deine Partitionen, die du formatierst und einhängst
<Frickelpit> vgl. pvcreate, vgcreate und lvcreate
<rene_h> ich verstehe das gerade nur so halb
<rene_h> also ich habe eine komplette partion frei
<rene_h> auf diese habe ich nun ein pvcreate /dev/sda2 ausgeführt
<Frickelpit> dann kannst du nun /dev/sda2 für LVM nutzen
<Frickelpit> ergo mit vgcreate eine volume group anlegen
<rene_h> nun mache ich vgcreate /dev/sdb2
<rene_h> sda2 ^^
<Frickelpit> die braucht noch einen Namen
<rene_h> ./dev/sda2  vg00 lvm2 a--  445.72g 445.72g
<rene_h> sagt mir nun pvs
<Frickelpit> jo
<Frickelpit> vgs zeigt dir auch die vg an
<rene_h> ja
<rene_h> VG   #PV #LV #SN Attr   VSize   VFree  
<rene_h>   vg00   1   0   0 wz--n- 445.72g 445.72g
<Frickelpit> dann nun ein lvcreate
<rene_h> aber unter /dev/ habe ich kein vg00
<rene_h> ach ja klar :)
<rene_h> lvcreate -n data -l100%VG vg00
<rene_h> tada
<rene_h> so jetzt erstelle ich das fs ext3 auf dieses lv
<Frickelpit> z.b.
<rene_h> und wie kommen da nun weitere zu? im laufenden betrieb=?
<Frickelpit> naja, wenn du 100% angibst beim erstellen, musst du estmal das bestehende lv verkleinern
<rene_h> na toll
<rene_h> ich will nichts angeben, ich will einfach endlos immer wieder latten zufügen können
<rene_h> und immer den gesamten plattenplatz "zufügen"
<Frickelpit> das kannste mit vgextend machen
<Frickelpit> neue Platte mit pvcreate vorbereiten, danach vgextend vg00 /dev/neue_platte
<Frickelpit> steht alles in dem Link von dir oben ;)
<rene_h> ja aber dann muss ich nichts wieder entfernen usw
<rene_h> sondern einfach immer "drauf" knallen
<rene_h> und das kann ich nun in der fstab einbinden und fertig
<rene_h> ja, scheint so
<rene_h> Filesystem             Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<rene_h> ./dev/mapper/vg00-data  439G   71M  417G   1% /home
<rene_h> also wenn die user dann den ganzen platz voll haben, binde ich "mal eben" neuen platz dazu!?
<rene_h> das soll ja der sinn sein, oder?
<Frickelpit> ja, am Ende noch das lv vergrößern und gut ist
<Matze202_> wenn du es ganz automatisch machen willst, kann ich mir vorstellen,d dass du die vorherigen Schritte alle in eine Shell schreibst und dann über einen Cronjob laufen lässt ;)
<Frickelpit> so was will man nicht in einem cronjob
<Matze202_> war nur so eine Anfänger Idee ;)
<rene_h> ne aber ich bastel mir ein kleines script
<rene_h> sowas wie ./tu_laufwerk_dazu /dev/bla und fertig
<Matze202_> Frickelpit, kannst du bitte mal oben bei meinem Problem mit der xorg.conf schaun, was ich da falsch mache?
<Frickelpit> für 3 Befehle?
<rene_h> der einfacher halber
<rene_h> einloggen eingeben ausloggen fertig
<Matze202_> Frickelpit, ich habe mir auch zum mounten ein Script geschrieben, die rufe ich nur auf, gebe die Server-ID ein und dahinter start oder stop, der rest steht alles drin vorkonfiguriert ;)
 * rene_h klebt auch immernoch auf Debian 7 *duck*
<Matze202_> naja, ich bin dann mal weg, vielleicht bis später
<DonSimon> Hallo zusammen
<m_> Hallo
<m_> Zeigt mal euren Desktop bitte
<m_> http://imgur.com/a/Vz7od
<le_bot> Title: Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet (at imgur.com)
<Fuchs> m_: warum? 
<m_> einfach so Fuchs, das hat keinen bösen Hintergrund
<Fuchs> m_: falscher Kanal halt vermutlich
<Fuchs> weil das hier ein Supportkanal ist 
<m_> lol
<m_> naja, stimmt schon
<m_> ich hab jetzt kein Supportkanal gelesen :/
<Fuchs> gibt sonst #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<m_> Gibt's irgendwelche News was jetzt eigentlich mit Unity passiert? Von der Usability war ich echt überzeugt, deswegen hab ich mir mein KDE auch etwas umgewandelt
<m_> danke Fuchs
<potatoffel> Probleme mit radeon unter 16.04. Infos unter https://pastebin.com/T68XtZiD
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu 16.04 radeon problem - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<potatoffel> Bin Anfänker. Meine Videokarte wird nic4t benutzt, korrekt?
<potatoffel> Wäre nett, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen oder zumindest die Richtung zeigen könnte.
<_moep_> potatoffel: es ist wochenende. da kann es sein, dass du etwas laenger warten musst
<Matze202> Für die Lieben, die mir geholfen haben oder es auch selbst interessiert, was der Fehler für den Schwarzen Bildschirm mit dem blinkenden Cursor nach dem Upgrade war, hier ist die Lösung:
<Matze202> https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/post/8870440/
<le_bot> Title: 16.04 -> 16.10 -> 17.04 Upgrade-Problem mit der Grafikkarte- bzw. Monitor-Erkennung › Grafik, Tastatur und Maus › Grafische Oberfläche › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
#ubuntu-de 2017-07-23
<smeexs> l
<tokam> Hallo
<tokam> Mein Nautilus kommt manchmal auf die blöde Idee in einem Unity Modus zu starten, dann fehlt die Fensterleiste
<tokam> das gleiche gilt für gedit. Beziehungsweise startet die Anwendung nicht so, aber die wird irgendwann so angezeigt im Laufe ihrer Anwendung
<tokam> Was kann ich da tun?
<tokam> In manchen fällen, habe ich aber zwei Fensterleisten haha
<tokam> Pro Fenster
<tokam> also spinnt das System hier gerade irgendwie.
 * jokrebel kann sich das nicht wirklich vorstellen kannst mal irgendwo einen Screenshot hochladen
<gkm_> hi chromium friert öfter ein bei downloads woran kann das liegen?
<jokrebel> was heißt fiert ein? Wird dunkel? CPU auf 100%? RAM voll? fleißig am Swappen?
<gkm_> nein einfach nur das Fenster reagiert nicht mehr
<gkm_> auf eingaben
<gkm_> ich kanns schliesen und dann gehts wieder
<gkm_> es ist statt mauspfeil eine hand
<jokrebel> starte chromium mal aus dem Terminal. Vielleicht sieht man da ja irgendwelche Meldungen. Und prüfe ob da zu dem Zeitpunkt irgend ein Prozess amok läuft und dann CPU/RAM/Swap braucht ohen Ende
<gkm_> ~$ chromium-browser
<gkm_> Neues Fenster in aktueller Browsersitzung erstellt.
<gkm_> [4609:4651:0723/132416.067024:ERROR:browser_gpu_channel_host_factory.cc(103)] Failed to launch GPU process.
<gkm_> sonst alles normal
<jokrebel> keinerlei CPU Last? Kein RAM total voll? Kein Swap?
<jokrebel> welches Ubuntu genau? Welche Grafikkarte?
<gkm_> ubuntustudio 64bit aktuell  NVIDIA Corporation GF108M [GeForce GT 435M]
<gkm_> kaum cpu ram halbvoll kaum swap
<jokrebel> aktuell heißt? 16.04? 17.04? welcher Grafiktreiber?
<ppq> gkm_, du könntest es auch mal mit einem frischen chromium profil versuchen
<ppq> testweise
<gkm_> chromium profil?
<gkm_> wie ist das gemeint
<gkm_> neu inst.?
<ppq> mal das verzeichnis ~/.config/chromium umbenennen
<ppq> zb. in ~/.config/chromium.backup.20170723
<ppq> während chromium aus ist
<ppq> und dann chromium neu starten. dann sind alle deine benutzereinstellungen vorübergehend weg
<gkm_> ok
<ppq> neu installieren nützt nichts falls es an den benutzereinstellungen liegt, da diese nur in deinem ~ gespeichert sind
<gkm_> ok
<gkm_> scheint zu gehen
<ppq> jo, dann lag es an deinem profil. wahrscheinlich irgendein seltener corner case. oder aber du hast irgendwas kaputtkonfiguriert ;)
<ppq> das einfachste wird sein, dein profil stück für stück neu zu konfigurieren und schauen, ob das problem wieder auftaucht und reproduzierbar ist
<gkm_> wüsste nicht da was gemacht zu haben
<gkm_> aber der pc muckt sowieso rum in letzter zeit
<gkm_> usb 2.0 ist ausgefallen, die externe usb soundkarte geht nicht mehr richtig, ich hoffe das mainboard gibt nicht auf
<ppq> ohje, ist der rechner schon älter?
<ppq> GT 435M klingt auf jeden fall so
<gkm_> 7 jahre dell xps
<gkm_> sollte länger halten
<ppq> sollte man meinen
<gkm_> mein erster noname laptop hat 10 jahre mitgemacht bis er mal runterfiel
<ppq> für das USB-problem kannst du mal einen ubuntu live-stick booten, 16.04.2 am besten, und schauen ob USB und die soundkarte da problemlos gehen
<ppq> wenn ja, ists zumindest schonmal kein reines hardwareproblem
<gkm_> hab schon geht nicht nur noch usb-power der anschluss ist auch für eSata aber da habe ich nix zum testen 
<gkm_> der anschluss ist direct aufs mainboard gelötet
<gkm_> bei dell haben die auch kein ersatz
<Loetmichel> ich hasse diese kombistecker. die zerbröselts regelmässig und ersatz gibts nirgends mit passendem pinout
<smeexs> gabs da nicht ne option "laufwerke nicht im starter anzeigen/öffnen" ? ich find das nicht mehr 
<gkm> der bug im chromium lag glaub ich am adblocker
#ubuntu-de 2018-07-16
<andre4s> hi, gibts schon nen release termin für 18.04.1 damit ich ohne es zu forzieren auf ubuntu 18.04 lts im updatemanager updaten kann?
<Frickelpit> andre4s: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule
<le_bot> Title: BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<andre4s> Frickelpit, dank dir!
<nicole> hi
<Anticom> Tag. Hab Probleme ein Live-USB Stick zu erstellen mit bionic beaver
<Anticom> Der usb-creator-gtk bleibt beim "Fertigstellen" hängen und unetbootin kapiert wohl nicht, dass der stick gemounted ist
<Anticom> :/
<Anticom> Hat jemand ne Idee, was ich da tun kann?
<Robert_Zenz> Anticom, zewigt unetbootin den Stick gar nicht an?
<Anticom> Robert_Zenz: doch er findet ihn
<Anticom> Aber sagt dann andauernd, dass /dev/sda2 erst gemounted werden soll
<Anticom> Hm, tatsächlich ist nur sda1 gemounted
<Robert_Zenz> Anticom, klick im Menu einmal auf den Stick so das er unter /media/ eingehaengt wird.
<Anticom> Aber warum sollten da überhaupt zwei partitionen auf dem stick sein den der usb-creator-gtk hinterlassen hat
<Robert_Zenz> Anticom, achso...moment. Was willst du denn auf den Stick spielen/
<Anticom> Robert_Zenz: hatte den ordner schon geöffnet
<Anticom> bionic beaver
<Anticom> Hm... https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8skMfXDDkz/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Anticom> Kann es sein, dass der Stick einfach im Eimer ist?
<Anticom> Scheint unter Xenial wohl ein gängiges Problem zu sein: https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/live-usb-stick-kann-nicht-geloescht-werden/
<le_bot> Title: (Live-)USB-Stick kann nicht gelöscht werden. › Ubuntu installieren und aktualisieren › Systemverwaltung, Installation, Aktualisierung › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<Anticom> Kann ich was kaputt machen, wenn ich per dd einfach mal ne Runde /dev/null auf den stick bügel?
<Anticom> Bin nicht so der Dateisystem-Experte
<Anticom> mkfs.vfat -I hat auch geklappt
<Anticom> Jetzt mag unetbootin den stick auch
<Anticom> unetbootin bleibt immer genau an der stelle hängen: https://imgur.com/a/0ll6Kid
<le_bot> Title: Imgur: The magic of the Internet (at imgur.com)
<Anticom> Hab jetzt schon zwei sticks probiert
<Anticom> so langsam bin ich echt am verzweifeln ._.
<k1l_> einfach mit dd direkt das iso auf den stick packen. unetbooting und co machen da oft probleme
<Markus_> Hallo zusammen ich habe mir von avm den wlan stick ac 430 mu-mimo gekauft. Ist es möglich den zum laufen zum bekommen? Hab gelesen das es da unter linux probleme gibt
<k1l_> anstecken und gucken was die usbid bei "lsusb" ausspuckt. da dann im wiki oder forum auf ubuntuusers.de gucken was die erfahrung sagt
<St_W> Ich möchte eine modifizierte EDID info für meinen Monitor verwenden und habe dazu die "drm.edid_firmware=edid.bin" kernel option gefunden. Leider kann die edid.bin Datei nicht gefunden/geladen werden. Wie ist der korrekte Pfad?
<St_W> ich hätte die Datei in /lib/firmware/edid.bin gegeben und alternativ den vollständigen Pfad angegeben; beides hat nicht funktioniert. Fehlermeldung:
<St_W> [    2.151303] [drm:drm_load_edid_firmware [drm]] *ERROR* Requesting EDID firmware "/lib/firmware/edid/edid.bin" failed (err=-2)
<k1l_>  /lib/firmware/edid/edid.bin ist der path
<St_W> ja ich hatte auch versucht den pfad direkt anzugeben bzw. wie in dem bsp. einen unterordner zu verwenden; das Ergebnis ist immer das gleiche
<St_W> in der Fehlermeldung wird direkt der pfad angezeigt, der beim kernel parameter angegeben wird
<St_W> (egal ob absolut/relativ gültig oder nicht)
<Longbottom> St_W: Für den Fall, dass das eine nvidia Karte mit dem nvidia Treiber ist: Dann kannst du eine Option "CustomEdid" in der Section "Device" angeben. Am besten macht man das in einer neuen Datei unter /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<St_W> Nvidia karte mit nouveau und wayland
<St_W> Unter x11 funktioniert ein xrandr mit passenden timings
<Longbottom> St_W: Tja, dann geht das wohl nicht. Falls du doch den nvidia Treiber verwenden möchtest, dann hab ich diesen Link gefunden: https://kodi.wiki/view/Creating_and_using_edid.bin_via_xorg.conf - Ansonsten: Viel Erfolg!
<le_bot> Title: Creating and using edid.bin via xorg.conf - Official Kodi Wiki (at kodi.wiki)
#ubuntu-de 2018-07-17
<satanist> hi, gibt es eine möglichkeit über /etc/network/interfaces auf allen verfügbaren interfaces dhcp zu konfigurieren?
<deem> satanist: Einfach eintragen?
<satanist> ich weis aber den interfacenamen nicht
<satanist> ich will sagen ``iface *!lo inet dhcp''
<satanist> also für jedes interface wo da ist soll dhcp gemacht werden
<deem> Du könntest dir ein Skript schreiben, dass dir die Interfaces sucht und dann jeweils einen Eintrag in der Datei macht, aber die interfaces-Datei kann kein Regex
<deem> Wobei ich ja gelernt habe, dass es in 18.04 zb netplan gibt. Aber keine Ahnung wie das funktioniert und ob das sowas vielleicht kann
<Frickelpit> satanist: Wenn du doch auf dem Host bist, warum schaust du nicht wie das Interface heißt?
<satanist> ich will halt eine config, welche ich auf allen hosts verteilen kann
<deem> satanist: Nimm ansible/puppet/salt/etc
<satanist> ich hab puppet
<satanist> das ding ist wie schreib ich ne conf ohne für jeden host ne eigene config zu generieren
<Frickelpit> mach nen template
<Frickelpit> facter sollte dir doch da auch helfen mit den Interface-Namen, so dass man das Variablisieren kann
<deem> Ich hab keine Ahnung von Puppet, aber Ansible kann alle Interfaces eines Hosts auslesen und packt das alles in ne Variable, die man dann weiter benutzen kann. Puppet kann das bestimmt auch
<Frickelpit> deem: da Ansible das Konzept von puppet übernommen hat und nur anders macht, ja.^^
<deem> Oh, das wusst ich nicht
<Frickelpit> satanist: https://puppet.com/docs/puppet/5.5/lang_template_erb.html
<Frickelpit> Und was man da sinnvoll einsetzen kann, kann man halt mit facter rausfinden
<satanist> ah wuste nicht, dass man die interfaces auch auslesen kann danke
<Frickelpit> EInfach mal facter ausführen auf einem Host, wo der Agent läuft. Dann siehste, was der alles weiß.
<satanist> sehr nice da steht ja einiges
<nicole> hi
#ubuntu-de 2018-07-18
<mmpmmmpmp> Hey, ich muss im Terminal folgenden Ordner öffnen: "- VERTRIEB". Wie umschreibe ich das "-"-Zeichen
<ppq> mmpmmmpmp, zwei möglichkeiten: mit \ davor escapen oder den ganzen pfad in "" setzen
<ppq> tab-vervollständigung kann mit beiden varianten um
<mmpmmmpmp> nein, dann kommt invalid option
<ppq> wenn bspw. $ im pfad sind, nimmt man auch '' statt "" um expansion durch die shell zu vermeiden
<ppq> brb
<mmpmmmpmp> wenn ich folgendes Eingebe: cd \-\ VERTRIEB/ kommt invalid option. Gleiches bei: cd "- VERTRIEB". 
<mmpmmmpmp> Wenn ich cd ""- VERTRIEB"" eingebe, gehe ich in das übergeordnete Verzeichnis
<mmpmmmpmp> Lösung: cd -- "- VERTRIEB"
<apollo13> also in zsh geht auch einfach cd -\ VERTRIEB
<apollo13> ah in bash nicht
<mmpmmmpmp> So und wie umschreibe ich es mit Umlaut? "- AUSTRÜSTER"
<apollo13> mhm? Umlaute kannste ganz normal eintippen
<mmpmmmpmp> Dann findet er das Verzeichnis nicht
<mmpmmmpmp> ls
<apollo13> das klingt komisch, aber du kannst es wahrscheinlich mit cd -- "- AUSTR*STER" umgehen
<mmpmmmpmp> Hab den Fehler gefunden. Ü wurde schon ersetzt
<Heliophob> Moin zusammen, hat jemand von euch einen Vorschlag wie man einen TEL-Link im Desktop-Browser an eine Asterisk-Anlage weiterleiten könnte? Ich nutze selbst eine AnsiTel die aber eine Asterisk mit Webinterface ist. Es gibt von Anbieter auch ein Plugin für Browser. Dieser funktioniert aber nur per rechtsklick --> markierte Nummer anrufen.
<StevoEs> Hallo, ich bin das erste mal bei IRC und frage mich nun wo ich offtopic schreiben kann?
<apollo13> StevoEs: in #ubuntu-de-offtopic  zum beispiel
<StevoEs> dankeschön :)
<DeannaT2> StevoEs: da kommst du hin wenn du auf den link von apollo klickst oder /join davorsetzt
<apollo13> oder auch indem du IRC zumachst und die zeit sinnvoller nutzt *scnr*
<nicole> hi
<dreamon_> Gibt es bei Ubuntu eine Stelle wo man nach einem Standby ein paar Befehle ausführen kann. Oft geht meine Maus nicht mehr oer Display bleibt dunkel. Ich würde gerade automatisiert etwas ausführen lassen wollen.
<ppq> starte per tastenkombination (über die desktopumgebung z.b., ist am einfachsten einzurichten) ein skript
<dreamon_> ppq, Nunja. Wenn ich aus dem Standby komme, dann hab ich oft Screen dunkel und ein Passwortabfrage die ich eingebe ohne etwas zu sehen.. Ich würde da schon vorher ansetzen wollen.
<ppq> strg+alt+f2, einloggen, befehl ausführen, done
<ppq> durch den wechsel zum tty sollte man wieder was sehen
<dreamon_> Da ist es unheimlich dunkel, ich müsste einen externen Monitor anschließen um dort etwas sehen zu können. Hintergrundbeleuchtung ist nämlich weg.
<flommi> check mal das paket pm-utils ab, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das noch in aktuellen ubuntu versionen genutzt wird
<dreamon_> flommi, Damit werd ich mal spielen.
<dreamon_> danke
#ubuntu-de 2018-07-19
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Ich sehe, daß man in Textmode in bash manche Aktionen mit Tastenkombinationen verbunden werden können. Zum Beispiel, Ctrl-y für Ankleben, oder Ctrl-b für Rückwärts... Ist es möglich es auch machen, daß diese Abkürzungen auch in Terminalprogramme wie lynx und vim funktionieren?
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Entschuldigung für mein Deutsch, ich hoffe, daß man mich verstehen kann.
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Es ist natürlich nicht besonders wichtig, daß ich ein Antwort für diese Frage bekomme. Ich spiele mit Linux nur, um mehr zu lernen.
<dadrc> vim hat eigene Tastenkombinationen
<dadrc> Komplett anderes Konzept
<dadrc> Wenn du klassischere Tastenkombinationen benutzen willst, nimm lieber nano
 * Obi-Van-Konobe nickt.
<Robert_Zenz> Obi-Van-Konobe, grundsaetzlich Nein. Theoretisch ja, wenn die Programme erlauben eiegen Tastenkombination zu definieren.
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Danke.
#ubuntu-de 2018-07-21
<krabbe> meine systemüberwachungs app startet nicht mehr, habt ihr das prob auch ? (buntu 18.04) .. muss nun leider htop nutzen
<Rochvellon> mal das Profil gelöscht?
<krabbe> hm
<krabbe> schaue ich mal
<krabbe> Rochvellon: kannst du mir sagen, welche ordner/file das ist ?
<Rochvellon> nicht wirklich :D
<krabbe> hmk, muss ich noch mal suchen
<Rolfi> Guten Morgen! 
<Rolfi> Mit teamviewer kann ich vom Adroid 6.0.1 Smartphone den PC steuern. Den Ton bekomme ich damit aber unter Linux 16.0.4 nicht aufs Smartphone, wohl aber mit Windows.
<Rolfi> Gibt es einfach zu bedienende Alternativen zu teamviewer, die das können?
<Rolfi> korr.: wohl aber "unter" Windows 10
<nagetier> Rolfi: FreeNX kann das übernehmen. Allerdings ist das nicht mal eben eingerichtet, und wie der Android Client ist, kann ich nicht sagen
<nagetier> Wenn das steht, dürfte das aber gefälliger als TeamViewer sein.. u.a. ist es auch recht performant
<Rolfi> @nagetier: Danke für den Hinweis!
<Rolfi> Mit freenx for android sieht es wohl mau aus.
<Rolfi> Schönes Wochenende!
<Yoshimo> wenn mein Kubuntu mich mit falschem Passwort sofort am grafischen Login hindert beim richtigen aber nicht vorwärts kommt, wo fang ich mit der Fehlersuche an? Es klappt auf der Konsole problemlos
<nagetier> Yoshimo: Passen die Dateirechte dessen /home/? Du könntest auch mal einen neuen Benutzer anlegen, und schauen ob der sich anmelden kann
<Yoshimo> alle Dateien im home Verzeichnis gehören dem Nutzer, da hatte ich mal sicherheitshalber nen rekursives Chown drüber laufen lassen. Du meinst es fehlen eventuell schreib Leserechte für den Eigentümer?
<nagetier> Das kann natürlich auch sein, aber dann ist da imho schon mutwillig vorgegangen worden
<nagetier> Yoshimo: lege mal den neuen Nutzer an, wenn es dort funktioniert, dürfte sich das Problem auf deinen jetzigen User beschränken
<_thelion_> Hi, beim Booten meines PCs bekam ich folgende grub-Fehlermeldung: error failure reading sector 0x.... from `hd0.
<_thelion_> Entering rescue mode...
<_thelion_> grub rescue>
<_thelion_> ich habe "ls" eingegeben / und "set" --> das gab mir infos bzgl boot/grub und /root.
<volkir> Hi Leute, ich installiere gerade Kubuntu 18.04 und erhalte am Ende der Installation "grub-efi-amd64-signed" konnte nicht in /target/ installiert werden. Ich habe "als Installationsziel angegeben. Weiterhin habe ich "nvme0n1p1" als /boot/ und "nvme0n1p2" als lukslvm Container. Ist  "nvme0n1" die falsche Angabe gewesen?
<lubu1804> Hallo, FN-Tasten zu Lautstärkeregulierung funktionieren nicht. Womit hängt das zusammmen?
<lubu1804> sony vaio, Lubuntu 18.04
<Fuchs> lubu1804: gibt   xev   etwas aus, wenn Du die Tasten drueckst? 
<Fuchs> (xev in einem Terminal starten, das sich oeffnende fenster anklicken, Tasten druecken, schauen was im Terminal steht) 
<Rochvellon> hm
<lubu1804> Fuchs, wie beendet man xev ordentlich?
<lubu1804> ich probiere noch mal
<Fuchs> das Fenster wieder schliessen, oder Ctrl+C im Terminal 
<lubu1804> Fuchs, https://pastebin.com/hL9nB84r
<le_bot> Title: FocusOut event, serial 48, synthetic NO, window 0x2a00001, mode NotifyGrab, - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Fuchs> ah, fein  XF86AudioRaiseVolume  
<Fuchs> ein Tastendruck kommt also an, die Taste ist nur nicht an "Lautstaerke hoch" zugewiesen
<lubu1804> Fuchs, ich bin z.Zt. im Live System
<Fuchs> ja, Du musst dem LXDE sagen, dass es da einen Befehl fuer Lautstaerke hoch ausfuehren soll
<lubu1804> Fuchs, könntest du mir helfen, was genau ausgefüht werden muss?
<lubu1804> bei Xfce funktioniert es auf Anhieb
<Fuchs> kommt drauf an was Du zur Verfuegung hast, vermutlich geht pamixer oder amixer
<Fuchs> kannst ja mal auf einem Terminal schauen, ob ein Befehl wie  amixer set Master 5%+     tut 
<Fuchs> wenn ja, kannst Du das LXDE entsprechend konfigurieren, dass er das ausfuehren soll bei der Taste
<Fuchs> LXDE verwendet meines Wissens Openbox, also sollte  https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Openbox/#rc-xml   der Artikel hier stimmen
<le_bot> Title: Openbox › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Fuchs> alternativ startest Du irgend ein graphischer Lautstaerkemanager und gibst dem Tastenkuerzel
<Fuchs> keine Ahnung was es da so gibt, aus dem Alter bin ich raus, ich verwende komplette Desktopumgebungen 
<lubu1804> https://pastebin.com/pFRFSEB8
<le_bot> Title: lubuntu@lubuntu:~$ amixer set Master 5%+ Simple mixer control 'Master',0 Cap - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<lubu1804> und den Artickel lese ich mir durch
<lubu1804> Fuchs, ich dachte , dass man die Probleme durch Grub-Konfiguration beseitigt
<Fuchs> was sollte grub mit Lautstaerketasten zu tun haben? 
<Fuchs> und Du sollst schauen ob nach dem Befehl die Lautstaerke hoeher ist 
<Fuchs> (also nun ist sie bei 97%, viel mehr geht dann wohl kaum) 
<lubu1804> Fuchs, eindeutiges Ja, Lautstärkeregulierung wird angesprochen
<Fuchs> fein
<Fuchs> dann kannst Du den Befehl auf die Lautstaerke-hoch Taste packen, im Artikel steht wie
<Fuchs> wie die Taste heisst hat Dir xev gesagt  (und ich habe es noch mal wiederholt) 
<lubu1804> OK
<Fuchs> das gleiche kannst Du mit der Lautstaerke-Runter Taste machen, mit dem Befehl   amixer set Master 5%-    (kannst die % auch anpassen, wenn Du andere Schritte willst) 
<lubu1804> wenn ich Dich noch diesbezüglich fragen darf, bei Helligkeitsregulierung erscheint in der oberen Ecke einen Balken, der mir den Helligkeitsgrad anzeigt. Weist Du, weshalb das nicht der Fall bei der Lautsterkeregulierung ist?
<lubu1804> wie bringe ich ins Leben die grafische Anzeige?
<Fuchs> lubu1804: weil kein graphisches Programm laeuft, welches sich um sowas kuemmern wuerde
<Fuchs> siehe oben, ich nutze fuer sowas einfach komplette Desktopumgebungen. Wenn Du das nicht willst, dann musst Du entweder eine graphische Lautstaerkeverwaltung installieren, oder Dir selber etwas basteln mit xosd oder dergleichen
<lubu1804> OK. Für basteln bin ich zu blöd, aber über die grafische DesktopU , entsprechend Xubuntu, werde ich intensiv nachdenken. Fuchs vielen Dank!
<Fuchs> keine Ursache 
<lubu1804> Fuchs, also FN Lautstärke geht, aber nicht grafisch. Die Grafische Lösung kriege ich noch raus. Aber es ist schon irgendwie kommisch, weshalb die Backlight Regulierung grafisch läuft , aber Volume-Regulierung nicht.
<lubu1804> Haben die Entwickler es nicht irgendwie regeln können:)
<lubu1804> und vor allem: der Unterschied zu XFCE diesbezüglich ist schon groß
#ubuntu-de 2018-07-22
<Fussel> moin
<Rolfi> Hallo! Schönen Sonntag! Ubuntu 16.04 64 bit, firefox 61.0.1 Die Link-Anzeige in der Menüleiste ist zu kurz für den ganzen Link. 
<Rolfi> Früher erhielt man beim Drüberfahren mit der Maus den ganzen Link angezeigt ähnlich wie ein Hilfe-Popup. Wo kann man das wieder einstellen?
<tomreyn> Rolfi: mit "link-anzeige" meinst du die adressleiste? also den bereich in dem die adresse der derzeit dargestellten (oder als nächstes aufzurufenden) seite dargestellt wird?
<tomreyn> oh, und dir auch nen schönen sonntag ;)
<tomreyn> falls ich dich missverstanden habe: du kannst ja eventuell einen screenshot machen und den z.b. zu imgur.com hochladen, um zu verdeutlichen worum es geht.
<tomreyn> drücken auf die 'durck' / 'prnscrn'-taste auf der tastatur führt üblicherweise das screenshot-utility aus.
<Rolfi> ja, ich meinte die Adressleiste
<Rolfi> Der Link wird neuerdings verkürzt dargestellt.
<Rolfi> Ich habe aber den "trim" wieder abgestellt und möchte die ganze Adresse, die ja nicht in die Anzeige paßt, wie früher in einem Popup sehen, 
<Rolfi> wenn ich mit der Maus drüber fahre. 
<Rolfi> Behelf: Zur Zeit klicke ich irgendwo auf http:// und dann die Taste "Ende", um das Ende des Links zu sehen.
<Rolfi> Ich würde aber gerne wieder die ganze URL angezeigt bekommen.
<tomreyn> Rolfi: Sorry, ich wurde abgelenkt. Ich kenne da leider keine bessere alternative als die die du verwendest. und du kannst natürlich die größe der adresszeile ändern.
<tomreyn> bei mir sieht das beispielsweise so aus: http://i.imgur.com/gla3ikY.png
<tomreyn> die search-box kann man sich auch sparen, dann ist die adresseleiste noch länger. und man kann sie auch in eine eigene zeile packen, ohne den ganzen icons.
<Rolfi> Sorry, auch ich war jetzt abgelenkt. Es reicht mir schon, zu wissen, daß nicht ich irgendetwas verstellt habe. Danke für das Bild!
#ubuntu-de 2019-07-15
<maredebianum> bash quoting Frage (OT hier?): Wie quotet man eigentlich korrekt folgendes $-Konstrukt in einem bash skript? afile kann jetzt alles enthalten, muss also gequotet werden, bei Nutzung als Argument hätte ich gerne quotes um alles "$()": ls $(basename "$afile")
<maredebianum> Bei Variablenzuweisung a al var=$(command) braucht man wohl keine quotes
<j0k> bei Leerzeichen in nem Text vermutlich eher schon
<sdx23> j0k: nein.
<maredebianum> var=$(echo "a b"); echo "x${var}x" # xa bx
<tomreyn> das scheint sdx23 zu widerlegen
<tomreyn> maredebianum: dann wohl:  ls "$(basename \"$afile\")"
<tomreyn> um das escaping zu sparen kannst du das ergebis von     basename "$afile"    auch ner variablen zuweisen und die dann in gänze als argument an ls übergeben
<sdx23> tomreyn: es widerlegt j0k. Man benötigt keine Quotes bei einer Zuweisung der Form a=$(...)
<tomreyn> huch ja, sorry. wer lesen kann...
<sdx23> hatte nur auf den Teil geantwortet, die ursprüngliche Frage leider nicht verstanden.
<j0k> Ich stellte aber auch nur die Behauptung auf, dass "wenn man einen Text mit Leerzeichen quoten will" das eher schon benötigt. Aber eigentlich hab ich keinen blassen Schimmer von dem Kram
<j0k> muss aber zugeben, dass ich den Post beim überfliegen auch leicht missverstanden habe. Aber ist das mit den "Leerzeichen im Text" tatsächlich falsch?
<sdx23> im Allgemeinen sollte man schon Quoten. Speziell bei der Zuweisung (wie oben genannt) ist es aber nicht nötig.
<j0k> was aber ja meine Aussage nicht "völlig falsch" macht, oder?
<j0k> ...auch wenn ich missverständlicher weise den halben Satz (mit Leerzeichen) als "zu quotendes Objekt" verstanden hatte
<maredebianum> Ja, bei Variablenzuweisung wird automagisch alles zugewiesen, leider funktioniert das nicht, wenn bash noch eine expansion macht, wie z.B. bei for i  in $(echo "a file"); do echo $i;done
<maredebianum> Und ich will jetzt nicht die Quotes literal bekommen,  a="a file";for i  in "$(echo \"$a\")"; do echo $i;done # "a file"
<Tuor> maredebianum: du suchst nach Parameter Expansion
<Tuor> damit kannst du variablen strings hinzufügen.
<Tuor> Falls dein Englisch genügend gut ist, kriegst im channel #bash sehr kompetente hilfe zu Bash. ;)
<maredebianum> Ah danke, ich hatte Shwierigkeiten das zu suchen. "$a" geht tatsächlich, also die Expansion außerhalb der Quotes: a="patth/to/a file";for i  in "$(basename "$a")"; do echo $i;done # a file
<maredebianum> Ja, da sollte ich vielleicht hinwechseln. Danke!
<Tuor> Gerne.
<Rochvellon> hm, wie kann ich herausfinden, was für ein Trigger aktiv ist, der mir regelmäßig dieses Benachrichtigungspopup für Lautstärke anzeigen lässt? Begonnen hatte es mal, als ich bei der alten Tastatur mal lauter bzw. leiser gedrückt hatte. Allerdings geht dieses Generve auch mit der neuen Tastatur weiter :/
<j0k> Schuss ins Blaue: kommt von der Tonausgabe des Browsers
<j0k> in dem Moment sollte vermutlich auch im Bereich "Anwendungen" bei den Toneinstellungen etwas erscheinen
<j0k> darüber kann man dann das auslösende Programm identifizieren 
<Rochvellon> hm
<Rochvellon> nee, daran liegt es auch nicht 
<j0k> auch keine andere Anwendung dann zu sehen?
<j0k> was heißt denn "regelmäßig"? Alle 5 Sekunden?
<Rochvellon> Systemklänge und virt-manager. Allerdings habe die ja eher nichts mit der Gesamtlautstärke des Systems zu tun
<Rochvellon> vllt so alle 1 - 2 minuten
<j0k> ach das ist in ner VM?
<Rochvellon> nee, auf dem Host, allerdings läuft aktuell eine VM
<j0k> welches Popup ist es denn genau? Lauter? Leiser? Mute/Unmute
<j0k> und "kann" der Host überhaupt Ton?
<j0k> *Think* vielleicht versucht der Rechner seit dem ersten Versuch immer noch erfolglos diesen Befehl "zuzustellen"?
<Rochvellon> das, was aufpoppt, wenn ich mit den lauter/leiser Tasten auf der Tastatur rumspiele, ohne dass der Lautstärkebalken hoch oder runtergeht
<Rochvellon> und mit xev werde ich nicht schlau daraus, wie die Tasten benannt sind ...
<j0k> ist natürlich GUI Abhängig. Aber hier gibt es verschieden Symbole wenn ich die Hardwaretasten drücke
<j0k> aber noch mal zurück; hat denn der Server überhaupt Soundkarte und installiertes vollständiges und funktionierendes Soundsystem?
<Rochvellon> jo
<Rochvellon> ist ein normaler XFCE-Desktop
<j0k> und der Ton ist auch in Benutzung? Und ansonsten auch benutzbar und regelbar wie es sein soll incl. dem Popup? (welches aber bei nichtbenutzung der Lautsärke/Mute-Tasten trotzdem alle Minute kurz "poppt")
<Rochvellon> also aktuell wird nichts abgespielt, Systemklänge sind eh alle ausgeschaltet (nervt mich nur), Browser spielt momentan keine Videos / Musik, VM ist auch nichts. Es nervt halt, weil wenn der Trigger auslöst, dass dann ein Knacken zu vernehmen ist.
<Rochvellon> zumindest, wenn gerade was abgespielt wird
<j0k> nen anderen User schon probiert?
<j0k> vielleicht auch mal mit nem anderen Desktop versuchen?
<j0k> kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass das nervt, wenns dann auch noch mit nem Knacke in den Lautsprechern begleitet wird
<maredebianum> Rochvellon: möglicherweise gibt es messages, die etwas enthalten? aber mit dbus etc. kenne ich mich nicht näher aus, kann aber bestimmt geschickt gefiltert werden
<j0k> angeblich gibt es xfce4-popup-menu vielleicht findet man ja dort/da drüber mehr infos in den Tiefen des Systems. Aber xfce nutzte ich schon länger nicht mehr ... deshalb auch der Tipp, es doch mal mit ner anderen DE und/oder anderem user wenigstens zu versuchen
<j0k> Rochvellon: Und hier https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Xmodmap/ steht auch noch vielleicht hilfreiches 
<le_bot> Title: Xmodmap › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Rochvellon> wie schon geschrieben, ich kann mit XEV nicht herausfinden, welche Trigger bei Lauter/Leiser ausgelöst werden.
<j0k> deshalb der Artikel
<sdx23> Rochvellon: du meinst es wird gar kein key-event generiert (also tut sich nix in xev beim Drücken der Taste)?
<Rochvellon> jo, offenbar wird kein key-event generiert, obwohl wenn ich sie drücke, die Systemlautstärke lauter / leise wird
<sdx23> irgendwas in acpi_listen? Und: welche Hardware ist das?
<Rochvellon> die Tastatur ist eine Cherry Stream 3.0
<Rochvellon> bzw. nichts brauchbare
<Rochvellon> bzw. nichts brauchbares über xev
<sdx23> achso, kein Laptop. Dann sollte das schon in xev stehen.
<sdx23> du suchst denke ich xfce-volumed
<Rochvellon> wobei doch, die eine Taste wird wohl mit key 4294967250 bezeichnet
<Rochvellon> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8s5FmVS8HV/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Rochvellon> wobei das wohl nichts zu sagen hat. Habe auch mal 2 oder 0 dort stehen
<sdx23> probier doch mal, den volumed zu töten. Wenn das reicht, den halt dauerhaft deaktivieren.
<Rochvellon> hm, scheint wohl mit xfce4-volumed zusammen zu hängen
<Rochvellon> sdx23: habe eben mal xfce4-volumed komplett deinstalliert und neu installiert und das Problem scheint behoben zu sein
<Rochvellon> zu früh gefreut ...
<Rochvellon> wenigstens gibts jetzt kein Knacken
<Rochvellon> trotzdem erstmal danke
<sdx23> Rochvellon: ich meinte schon, dass du ihn deaktivieren sollst. Im Autostart ausmachen, oder wie auch immer xfce den startet.
<Rochvellon> ja, auch deaktiviert gibt es noch irgendwelche Trigger, der ein Knacken verursacht
<sdx23> dachte es geht um die Benachrichtigungen?
<Rochvellon> ja, nur beides hängt wohl zusammen
<sdx23> cum hoc ergo propter hoc
<sdx23> Ich denke nicht, dass es das tut. Vielmehr, würde ich Stromspareinstellungen der Soundhardware vermuten.
<j0k> ein Lateiner?
#ubuntu-de 2019-07-16
<marshmello> gibt es einen pdf editor, der schwärzen kann, aber die dokumente auch klein hält?
<stevieh> xournal? 
<marshmello> PDF-Master-Editor erzeugt leider extrem grosse Dateien.
<stevieh> ja, xournal hält das klein.
<marshmello> Hmm.. "Xournal 🇬🇧 ist ein Programm zum einfachen Erstellen von Notizen und Skizzen, welches aber auch zum Bearbeiten von PDF-Dateien verwendet werden kann. Xournal verhält sich dabei wie ein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm."
<marshmello> Ein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm, dass Files klein hält?
<stevieh> probiers einfach. koscht ja nix.
<marshmello> ok.
<stevieh> und diese Aussage ist schlichtweg falsch. Habs grad an einem 76kB grossen PDF a4 probiert, da kommen nach schwärzen eines Wortes 74,4kB raus
<stevieh> was richtig ist, es ist kein Editor... d.h. man malt drüber
<marshmello> stevieh, wie schwärzt man da? Habe einmal das Rechteck versucht, aber das wird dann nicht gefüllt.
<stevieh> ich bin mit dem schwarzen stift drüber gefahren ;-)
<marshmello> Leider habe ich schon ein geschwärztes pdf à 16 gb.
<stevieh> wie im echten leben :-)
<marshmello> stevieh, das sieht dann etwas billig aus.
<stevieh> haha. Wieviele Seiten sind das?
<stevieh> ich vermute, xournal kann keine rechtecke füllen.
<marshmello> 16 seiten.
<marshmello> Ich denke, die Linie ist mir zu schmal für den Text.
<stevieh> haha, dann ist das wohl eh schon pure grafik...  dann wirst du das auch als grafik editieren können, aber halt nicht zu viel in der Auflösung übertreiben.
<marshmello> stevieh, ja, ein Scan. Das PDF-Master-Editor-Schwärzen hat die MBs in die Höhe getrieben.
<stevieh> wie das? 
<stevieh> wie gross war es denn vorher?
<marshmello> 2.6mb
<j0k> 2 GB je geschwärzte Seite klingt schon außergewöhnlich
<marshmello> ja, schon.
<j0k> einfach Screenshots machen und mit Libreoffice drüber lackieren und wieder als PDF speichern ;-)
<stevieh> einfach das pdf in libreoffice öffnen und drübermalen.
<stevieh> und vorher mal die Auflösung der quelle anschauen.
<stevieh> aber ein richtig gutes tiefes schwarz braucht auch viel speicher.
<j0k> 16k Grafik
<marshmello> wahrscheinlich 300 dpi oder 600 dpi.
<marshmello> weiss ich nicht mehr.
<stevieh> ich hab mit der Methode eben aus 4MB pdf mit 4 Seiten gerade mal 1MB mit einem blau eingefärbten feld gemacht.
<stevieh> wie gesagt, nimm libreoffice. Achte auf die ausgabeauflösung und gut ist.
<marshmello> hmm. habe das masterpdf geöffnet und erhalte immer noch 14.9mb nach abspeichern bei 300dpi
<stevieh> na, dann probier mal 150dpi
<stevieh> wir können wir aber auch noch die Schnürsenkel binden helfen.
<marshmello> dann kann man es nicht mehr gut ausdrucken, oder?
<stevieh> wieso nicht?
<stevieh> wenn du einen 100dpi scan nimmst, ihn im pdf editor einschwärzt und dann mit 300dpi abspreicherst. Was meinst du, wo die 200dpi herkommen? 
#ubuntu-de 2019-07-17
<snckmsc> Hallo ich habe ein Sony Vaio-SVF1421C5E Laptop das eine Tastaturbeleuchtung hat. Gibt es ein Programm für Ubuntu das die Beleuchtung ansteuert? Oder kann ich etwas anderes versuchen damit die Tasten leuchten?
<sysdef> snckmsc: geht 'xset led 3' auf der console?
<snckmsc> <sysdef> Wenn ich den Befehl eingebe, dann erhalte ich keine Ausgabe, kein Fenster geht auf, aber ich erhalte auch keine Fehlermeldung. Die Tasten leuchten aber noch nicht.
<sysdef> snckmsc: hast du das modul sony_laptop geladen? `lsmod|grep sony`
<sysdef> ggf. mal durch http://j2l.de/H9vh durch kaempfen
<le_bot> Title: Turn off keyboard back-light Sony (VAIO SVF1521DCXW) - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<snckmsc> <sysdef> root@ubuntuuser-SVF1421C5E:/home/ubuntuuser# lsmod|grep sony
<snckmsc> sony_laptop            61440  0
<snckmsc> video                  45056  3 i915,sony_laptop,nouveau
<snckmsc> <sysdef> Hier gibt es eine Ausgabe. "Sony" leuchtet rot.
<snckmsc> <sysdef> http://j2l.de/H9vh Das werde ich mir mal anschauhen.
<le_bot> Title: Turn off keyboard back-light Sony (VAIO SVF1521DCXW) - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Herbert-51> Nabend in die Runde
<Herbert-51> Wenn ich Ubuntu über eine alte Version drüber installiere, wird dann das Home Verzeichnis auch gelöscht oder bleibt das so wie es ist?
<k1l> das kann man auswählen, wenn der installer das erkennt.
<ppq> unabhängig davon, ob das klappt, sollte man ne sicherung machen ;)
<k1l> man kann theoretisch die home partition (wenn es eine eigene partition ist) behalten und nicht formatieren und nachher wieder einbinden. die frage ist aber ob es da bei versionssprüngen zu problemen kommt.
<Herbert-51> also sprich am besten alles neu und über datenwiederherstellung das home neu einlesen
<Herbert-51> denn mach ich mich mal an die arbeit 
<Rochvellon> hm, ich glaube, das mit dem Trigger hat sich nach dem S2R erledigt
#ubuntu-de 2019-07-18
<j0k> Rochvellon: Was war?
#ubuntu-de 2019-07-19
<Satorisanja_2013> Hallo wie gehts?
<Satorisanja_2013> Die Neuste Version von Ubuntu ist 18 LTS, Richtig?
<drc> Nein
<drc> Es gibt 19.04, das ist keine LTS-Version
<drc> Die neuste LTS-Version ist 18.04
<Satorisanja_2013> Aha 18.04 LTS.Ok
<koegs> Satorisanja_2013: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu/Releases/#Grafische-bersicht-der-letzten-Ubuntuversionen
<le_bot> Title: Releases › Ubuntu › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Satorisanja_2013> Ich hab nen alten Toshiba Laptop mit einem " Kern Prozessor, 4 GB RAM und ne Nvidia graka.
<drc> Klingt, als würdest du Xubuntu 18.04 haben wollen
<j0k> oder Lubuntu
<Satorisanja_2013> xubuntu mit Grafik animationen (würfel ect.)
<Satorisanja_2013> Danke j0k
<koegs> einfach die animationen weglassen, bringen nix und kosten nur leistung
<dr_bob> Wenn es um geringe Ressourcen geht, dann würde ich Lubuntu auf jeden Fall vorziehen. Ubuntu Mate wäre vielleicht auch noch eine Variante. Aber das Standard-Xubuntu ist m.E. ressourcenhungriger.
<Satorisanja_2013> koegs, danke für den Hinweis. Leistung wird also durch Grafik animationen reduziert? Um wieviel Prozent etwa? 50?
<j0k> hängt sicher auch von dem Treiber ab, der die NVidia Karte ansteuert. Bei älteren Geräten ist es oft fraglich ob es da noch einen passenden proprietären vom Hersteller selbst gibt
<koegs> Satorisanja_2013: stell dir doch lieber die frage ob du diese animationen wirklich brauchst, beim Laptop möchte man doch allgemein eher jede rechenzeit-verschwendung sparen, weil geht auf die akku-laufzeit
<koegs> dr_bob: wieso sollte ein xfce resourcenhungriger sein als ein mate oder lxde? gibt es dafür belege?
<Satorisanja_2013> Ich habe mich für die xfce entschieden, weil die sachen die ich mache hat was mit Landkarten und Navigation zu tun.
<Satorisanja_2013> Damit geht es besser.
<Satorisanja_2013> SO ich bedanke mich bis zum Nächsten Mal.
<maredebianum> Ich will immer noch wayland loswerden, weil gnome zu instabil ist und immer alles mitreißt. Aber gnome mit xorg startet nicht. Kennt jemand eine Anleitung?
<j0k> Ne pauschale Anleitung wird es da vermutlich eher nicht geben. Welches Ubuntu mit Gnome ist das denn und welche Grafikkarte und mit welchem Treiber?
<tomreyn> was fragst du auch so konkretes zeuch!
<maredebianum> j0k: danke für die Antwort vorhin, ich musste fort, aber hoffte, dass es irgendwo eine Paketliste gibt die man für X braucht (außer xorg). Ach so, ich hbe hier ein 18.04 via release-upgrade von 16.04 (wollte reinstallation vermeiden, aber vielleicht ist es Zeit dafür).
<j0k> maredebianum: hab auch so meine Probleme mit Gnome gehabt nach dem LTS do-release-upgrade und hab deshalb lubuntu-desktop nachinstalliert mit dem Desktop bin ich nun rundum zufrieden
<maredebianum> OK, dann fummel ich da jetzt auch nicht mehr rum
<maredebianum> Ach so lxde jetzt?
<j0k> genau
<j0k> man kann ja durchaus auch mehrere GUIs parallel installiert haben
<j0k> und genau das hab ich gemacht und bei dem mir am angenehmsten und stabilstem bin ich geblieben und nun schon seit Monaten äußerst zufrieden
<maredebianum> Hm, dann vielleicht xfce, KISS. Ich will halt vermeiden, immer die Bedienung wechseln zu müssen (zumindest in "Produktion") und hatte mich auf gnome eingelassen. Für tiling manager bin ich zu doof.
<j0k> vermutlich kann man natürlich auch xubuntu-desktop nachinstallieren (was ich allerdings nicht versuchte)
<j0k> man muss halt dran denken den autologin auszuschalten. Dann kann man recht gefahrlos vom login screen aus in jedes beliebe (installierte) einlogen
<maredebianum> Dass die gnome-shell crasht kenne ich ja, aber bislang startete die dann wieder halbwegs (gut genug, um weiterzumachen). Aber mit xubuntu sagst du was, da kommen noch Pakete. Und vielleicht sollte ich den login manager wechseln...
<j0k> von? nach?
<j0k> weg von gdm zu lightdm?
<maredebianum> dpkg-reconfigure lightdm sagt, dass gdm gerade läuft, sollte eigentlich zu gnome passen...
<tomreyn> maredebianum: also falls du den standard-desktop nochmal probieren magst, installier ubuntu.desktop und nutz gdm (in der standardeinstellung mit wayland) als login manager.
<tomreyn> die gnome-shgell selbst würde ich noch mit Xorg benutzen, geht zwar auch mit xwayland aber da hakt es zum teil noch ien bisschen.
<maredebianum> standard-desktop ist jetzt ja gnome, oder? das unity ist doch tot? Und wayland will ich nicht, weil dann gnome(-shell) crash = Katastrophe
<tomreyn> ja, gnome3, gnome-shell
<tomreyn> unity ist nicht tot, aber nicht mehr von canonoical maintained.
<k1l> ja Gnome-Shell (aka Gnome 3) ist jetzt der Standard.
<maredebianum> Ja, das gnome+xorg tut eben genau nicht
<tomreyn> na dann versuch doch mal rauszufinden woran das liegt
<tomreyn> du könntest auch konkrete fehlermeldungen oder verhaltensweisen beschrieben, und deine hardware, dann man dir ggf. jemand helfen.
<tomreyn> -jemand
<maredebianum> Ja, ich hatte mal ein log im pastebin, das finde ich gerade nicht wieder ;) Und will es gerade nicht forcieren ;)
<k1l> xorg Log ist da meist sehr genau. oder mal mit dem Gast Account probieren (ob da nicht irgendwas in deinem Home kaputt ist)
<maredebianum> Anderer account geht auch nicht
<maredebianum> Und aus dem log wurd ich nicht schlau...
<tomreyn> kannst es ja nochmal posten, aber dann mach vorher nen reboot, dass es nicht so lang ist.
<tomreyn> nach dem reboot und der irgendwie-nicht-funktionierenden-gnome-shell:  journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999 
<tomreyn> und dann die url hier posten
<tomreyn> falls du da aber aber gar keinen bock drauf hast ist das natürlich auch ok, dann sag einfach bescheid falls du mit irgendwas anderem hilfe brauchst.
<tomreyn> wichtig ist auf jeden fall keine gnome-shell-extensions zu installieren außer denen die mit ubuntu schon mit kommen. damit kann man sich herrlich einfach alles kaputt machen.
<maredebianum> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/D7FRBNCP2D/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<j0k> my2ct; aber ohne nachinstallierte extensions ist gnome-shell doch recht "mager"
<maredebianum> Ja, extensions können gnome reißen, habe ich wohl bemerkt, aber gnome macht sich dann auch wieder schlank (disabled extensions, da fehlt mir einiges)
<tomreyn> das ist kein komplettes log seit boot
<tomreyn> du hast uid 1001, wer ist 1000 ?
<maredebianum> Nee, nur login eines anderen Nutzers
<maredebianum> damit ich weitermachen kann ;)
<maredebianum> ich bin 1000
<tomreyn> ecryptfs ist auf dem absteigenden ast, würde ich nicht mehr verwenden
<maredebianum> Ja, release-upgrade.
<maredebianum> Aber alles unter LUKS
<tomreyn> ggf. auf den HWE kernel und -X hoch gehen. 18.04.2-installationen verwenden das standardmäßig. du bist noch auf den alten versionen (die aber weiterhin unterstützt werden)
<maredebianum> Ah, HWE hatte ich vormals, das wäre einen Versuch wert! was ist -X?
<maredebianum> xserver-...hwe?
<tomreyn> ja
<tomreyn> deinstallier mal gnome-screensaver
<maredebianum> Der ist sowieso crap
<tomreyn> mir sieht das log aber auch eher nach ner gnome 2 session aus als nach gnome-shell, das wort kommt da nirgends vor, erst am schluss beim abreißen.
<maredebianum> Hm, komisch.
<maredebianum> Oops, jetzt habe ich beim dist-upgrade 320 aktualisiert, 8 neu installiert. WTF
<tomreyn> sag ja, gnome-shell entfernen ;)
<maredebianum> lol
<tomreyn> äääh gnome-screensaver
<maredebianum> Was ist da los mit dem Teil? Uralte dependencies?
<tomreyn> mit dem script hier kannst du noch andere pakete (oder paketversionen, wie hier wohl geschehen) aufstöbern die du gar nicht mehr installiert haben solltest: https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts#foreign_packages
<le_bot> Title: GitHub - tomreyn/scripts: Utility scripts, mostly for Ubuntu and Debian (at github.com)
<tomreyn> ich tippe dein release upgrade verlief nicht ganz sauber oder du hattest mal repositories installiert die paketversionen bereit stellten die neuer waren als die die jetzt die neue ubuntu-version bereit stellt, und so einzelne paketabhängigkeiten zerschossen /unauflösbar gemacht.
<maredebianum> Das könnte sein. Danke für das Script, das müsste einiges finden...
<tomreyn> bittschön, hoffe es hilft. bei fast jedem der schon mal drittanbieter-repos verwendet hat und nicht ganz genau aufpasst was er sich da ins system holt findet es irgendwas.
<tomreyn> du kannst auch mal zeigen was du jetzt für apt repos im einsatz hast:   sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -qqy update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog; rm /tmp/aptlog 
<tomreyn> das full-upgrade da wird nur simuliert, keine sorge
<maredebianum> https://termbin.com/xalh das dist-upgrade läuft noch
<tomreyn> da ist ein 16.04 ownload repo, gibts das nicht auch für 18.04?
<tomreyn> *owncloud
<tomreyn> vile nutzen statt owncloud inzwischen übrigens nextcloud (nur falls dir das noch nicht untergekommen ist)
<maredebianum> Klar, ich nehme auch nextcloud (auf server)
<tomreyn> und das owncloud-repository auf dem desktop hast du dann wozu?
<tomreyn> hier ist die 18.04-variante von dem was du bisher hast (16.04): http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/isv:/ownCloud:/desktop/Ubuntu_18.04/
<le_bot> Title: Index of /repositories/isv:/ownCloud:/desktop/Ubuntu_18.04 (at download.opensuse.org)
<maredebianum> Danke, das kann aber auch ganz weg, ging nur um den client, den habe ich gerade purged
<tomreyn> das foreign_packages skript ignoriert alles was aus derzeit aktiven apt repositories kommt. wenn du also mistige apt repos aktiviert und von dort nistige opakete installiert hjast werden dir die dort nicht angezeigt.
<tomreyn> mit anderen worten: lass das erst laufen nachdem du die apt repositories aufgeräumt hast und deine upgrades installiert und    apt --purge autoremove    gemacht hast.
<maredebianum> Ah OK, ich räume gerade mal souces.list.d auf. Danke für dem Mopp ;)
<tomreyn> mit gnome-screensaver hatte das mit den ausstehenen paket-*konfigurationen* (nicht *installationen*, hatte mch da verlesen) übrigens nichts zu tun. 
<tomreyn> sowas passiert eher wenn man den rechner im laufenden betrieb stromlos schaltet oder so.
<maredebianum> https://termbin.com/oyjv sieht schon besser aus, die restlichen repos kenne ich und weiß, dass ich sie nutzen will...
<maredebianum> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GH69hrMhJ7/ foreign log, da muss ich wohl noch mal einiges wegräumen. Aber jetzt weiß ich, was
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<maredebianum> tomreyn: ich muss mal losreisen, dir vielen Dank, ich habe viel gelernt und bin um interessante scripte reicher. Nutze ich sicher auch in Zukunft.
<tomreyn> maredebianum: ah das hab ich jetz leider verpasst
<tomreyn> uiui, da hast du ja noch ne menge zu tun
<maredebianum> ja, muss mal auf standard runter, dann erst wieder Zeug installieren ;)
#ubuntu-de 2019-07-20
<derduschka> guten tag erstmal.
<derduschka> ich habe ein problem mit local-printer. der nicht funktioniert bei puppy, aber bei mit schon?
<derduschka> wer kann helfen?
<derduschka> bei mint meinte ich.
<derduschka> huch keine antwort.
<tomreyn> huch keine geduld.
<koegs> Ich mein, mit Puppy und Mint ist er ja eh nicht richtig hier :)
#ubuntu-de 2019-07-21
<j0k> Ich hab einen Rechner mit Lubuntu der am DVI-Eingang eines Fernsehers hängt. Problem: wenn der hochgefahren wird ohne dass der TV schon an ist gibt es Grafikprobleme. Man sieht dann nur ein Mix der Farben des Desktops mit leichten Strichen die durchs Bild schießen wenn man die Maus bewegt. STRG+ALT+F2 bringen mich auf die Kosole von wo aus ich aber erst mit Reboot wieder auch eine funktionierende GUI
<j0k> zustande bringe
<Fuchs> da waere mal interessant mit xrandr zu schauen was fuer Werte gesetzt sind, insbes. fuer die Aufloesung und Wiederholrate
<Fuchs> das kann man auch von einem VT, muss man nur DISPLAY setzen   (z.B.  DISPLAY=:0 xrandr)
<j0k> hm mal schaun obs grad wieder so is
<j0k> grad isses natürlich wieder mal nicht. Hintergrund: Der Rechner wird teilweise per WOL gebootet und remote genutzt. Manchmal ist dann aber trotzdem nachträglich auch noch eine lokale Benutzung benötigt welche dann nach spätem Einschalten des Anzeigegeräts keine korrekte GUI hat
<j0k> bekomme das temporäre Problem aktuell anscheinend nicht nachgestellt
<j0k> vielleicht ist es ja auch nur Einbildung, dass das nur auftritt, wenn der Rechner schon an ist und der TV erst später angeschaltet wird
<Jondur1> Moin Leute. Versuche gerade Tor nach der offiziellen Dokumentation zu installieren, scheitere aber an folgendem Befehl (bzw. Ausgabe):
<Jondur1> https://nopaste.xyz/?58e21a669e8395f3#t/xWFzz5knf8m/yYH5Jnh+MbF/SssCO+6D4aBA5lX0E=
<Jondur1> Kann mir jemand helfen?
<le_bot> Title: NoPaste (at nopaste.xyz)
<j0k> nach | das apt braucht vielleicht auch ein sudo? Welche Anleitung nutzt Du denn genau?
<Jondur1> https://2019.www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<le_bot> Title: Tor Project: Debian/Ubuntu Instructions (at 2019.www.torproject.org)
<Jondur1> habe es nun mit dem zweiten sudo ausprobiert, und das bekommen:
<Jondur1> https://nopaste.xyz/?2f8e3632b7dc84c9#OiGNcKOy2mRtCaZN2EpiQpKZNIneHaDS716AOPTvEaU=
<Jondur1> hat es nun geklappt? :D
<le_bot> Title: NoPaste (at nopaste.xyz)
<j0k> ich nutze kein Tor; was es mit dem unsicheren Besitzverhältnis auf sich hat würde ich aber vermutlich auch noch versuchen zu klären
<tomreyn> Jondur1: in der anleitung https://2019.www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en#ubuntu steht nichts davon dass man gnupg mit sudo aufrufen sollte.
<le_bot> Title: Tor Project: Debian/Ubuntu Instructions (at 2019.www.torproject.org)
<j0k> muss leider weg; aber es sind ja noch andere da
<tomreyn> es ist aber möglich dass der apt signing key dennoch importiert wurde.
<tomreyn> apt-key list    zeigt die derzeit installierten apt repository signing keys.
<tomreyn> das ist (ungefähr) vergleichbar mit der liste der vertrauenswürdigen zertifikatsanbieter (Zertifikatsagenturen, CAs) in Firefox.
<tomreyn> der apt-key gpg keystore definiert welchen apt-repositories dein computer vertrauen entgegenbringt. du bist zuständig dafür dieses vertrauen nach deinen einschätzungen zu verwalten. standardmäßig wird erst mal nur den ubuntu-paketquellen vertraut.
<tomreyn> (falls du dazu noch fragen hast schreib "tomreyn" hier in den chat.)
<Jondur1> @tomreyn: auf der Seite steht, alle mit "#" gekennzeichneten Befehle als root ausführen
<Jondur1> dies ist meine Ausgabe für apt-key list:
<Jondur1> https://nopaste.xyz/?606f9d3d64f964a6#ZRHfwOVsP5l3PiFeUJzyJYsZuIQKbD0Nr3iI434cNaE=
<le_bot> Title: NoPaste (at nopaste.xyz)
<tomreyn> Jondur1: ah den hinweis hatte ich nicht gesehen. als root ausführen würde bedeuten man macht sudo -i um als benutzer root zu arbeiten. das soll man unter ubuntu (zumindest wenn man noch nicht so drin steckt) ja quasi nur notfalls / zeitweise machen, unter debian ist das gängiger, und die anleitung ist wohl primär auf debian-user ausgerichtet.
<tomreyn> Jondur1: der erste öffentliche gpg-schlüssel in deiner ausgabe von     apt-key list    ist bezeichnet als "deb.torproject.org archive signing key", ist nicht abgelaufen, und hat den fingerabdruck    A3C4 F0F9 79CA A22C DBA8  F512 EE8C BC9E 886D DD89 
<tomreyn> dieser fingerabdruck wird (um leerzeichen gekürzt, was aber egal ist) auch in der anleitung importiert. ist also der richtige, der teil ist also erledigt.
<tomreyn> du kannst jetzt also mit den befehlen "apt update" und "apt install tor deb.torproject.org-keyring" fortfahren
<Jondur1> tomreyn: ah spitze, vielen lieben Dank! Hätte ich alleine nicht geschafft. Muss ich mir  wegen des "Unsicheren Besitzverhältnis" Sorgen machen?
<tomreyn> Jondur1: dadurch dass du gpg mit sudo ausgeführt hast wurde mit root-rechten auf das verzeichnis /home/johann/.gnupg zugegriffen. normalerweise sollte immer nur der benutzer auf 'sein' ~/.gnupg zugreifen, hier hat jetzt aber halt root auf das gnupg-verzeichnis von johann zugegriffen. vermutlich nur lesend, dann ist das in diesem kontext egal. aber check mal sicherheitshalber noch ob da root gehörende dateien in /home/johann/.gnupg dri
<tomreyn> n sind. wenn dem so ist dann ändere deren besitzer auf johann:johann
<tomreyn> d.h. es könnte sein dass gnupg da jetzt dateien erstellt hat die root gehören (weil per sudo ausgeführt - das sollte man bei gnupg eigentlich nicht tun) und das könnte dir später fehler einbringen wenn du als dein user (also ohne sudo) versuchst gnupg zu verwenden und dateien dort nicht les- / schreibbar seind (weil sie root gehören)
<Jondur1> tomreyn: irgendwas klappt auch nicht.. :( wenn ich versuche, tor zu starten kommt folgende Meldung:
<Jondur1> https://nopaste.xyz/?6240f95201987374#eSl2IxEeoAg/EC4fmEUhW23FFTM+xIvRwret2D9dH1Q=
<Jondur1> könnte dies mit den Benutzerrechten zusammenhängen?
<le_bot> Title: NoPaste (at nopaste.xyz)
<Jondur1> tomreyn: top liefert auch keine Prozesse wie tor o.ä.
<tomreyn> Jondur1: sudo lsof -i :9050
<tomreyn> das zeigt dir was schon auf port 9050 lauscht
<Jondur1> tomreyn: https://nopaste.xyz/?08fb7912e47462d6#aNWex5mAWFzBtf4shNRH7dj7cChK7+PAFCrXmI15a1w=
<le_bot> Title: NoPaste (at nopaste.xyz)
<tomreyn> na dann gibts wohl doch shconn nen tor-prozess
<tomreyn> *schon
<tomreyn> am besten mal den dienst stopppen und gucken ob der dann weg geht. wenn nicht, dann ggf. die porzess-id killen.
<tomreyn> systemctl stop tor; sleep 2; systemctl stop tor; sleep 2; sudo lsof -i :9050
<Jondur1> @tomreyn: jo hat geklappt, habe nun eine leere Ausgabe.. nun nochmal normal via "tor" starten?
<tomreyn> Jondur1: yo
<tomreyn> achso ich hatte übersehen dass du "tor" als befehl aufgerufen hast, das brauchst du nicht zu tun, denn es wird als dienst gestartet
<tomreyn> und die fehlermeldung ist halt die folge davon dass es bereits als dienst gestartet wurde
<tomreyn> ich tippe du hast die anleitung nicht zuende gelesen
<Jondur1> @tomreyn: gelesen schon, aber nicht alles verstanden. Bin noch ziemlich neu und versuche mir durch solche "Projekte" mehr wissen anzueignen (learning by doing). Aber ich glaube es hat nun alles geklappt: https://nopaste.xyz/?d650ce0fb50fabf7#aXuQ0EfJfCiWle55QhaSibCXErZY59Xs5oiWY/bdaDA=
<le_bot> Title: NoPaste (at nopaste.xyz)
<tomreyn> Jondur1: yo das sieht gut aus. weißt du jetzt auch wie du tor benutzt?
<alex___> irrsi
<alex___> sorry vertippt
<Jondur1> tomreyn: so halb. Kenne Tor eigentlich nur vom "Tor-Browser-Bundle". erfahrener Kumpel möchte mir demnächst zeigen, wie man dort einen Web Server einrichtet, aber damit warte ich lieber, bis er aus dem Urlaub zurück ist. Das ist mir allein dann doch zu gefährlich (wenn die installation schon harpert). Wollte auch IRC via Tor ausprobieren, aber bei der Installation gelesen, dass davon abgeraten wird
<alex___> kann mal jemand über mein erstes skript schauen? https://pastebin.com/cvTKwKzF
<le_bot> Title: #!/bin/bash set -o errexit ### # Multisysten Packetquelle ### sudo add- - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<tomreyn> Jondur1: weißt du was ein proxyserver ist, vielleicht sogar was ein socks proxy ist?
<tomreyn> Jondur1: dieser teil steht jetzt jedenfalls noch aus dann bei dir (und später halt mit dem kumpel das einrichten eines tor hidden services): https://2019.www.torproject.org/docs/tor-doc-unix.html.en#using
<le_bot> Title: Tor: Linux Install Instructions (at 2019.www.torproject.org)
<Jondur1> tomreyn: proxyserver kenne ich grob, socks proxy so gar nicht. Sehr gute Hinweise von dir, dann kann ich mich schon mal ein bisschen vorab informieren. Aber jetzt etwas so zu konfigurieren und "auszuprobieren" traue ich mich allein ehrlich gesagt nicht
<tomreyn> Jondur1: installier mal noch das paket "torsocks" /etc/tor/torsocks.conf und stell sicher dass in /etc/tor/torsocks.conf diese optionen mit diesen werten gesetzt sind:
<tomreyn> TorAddress 127.0.0.1
<tomreyn> TorPort 9050
<tomreyn> dann kannst du zum beispiel mal die ausgabe von    curl https://ipv4.myip.info/    mit der von    torsocks curl https://ipv4.myip.info/    vergleichen
<tomreyn> aber bevor du beginnst es für irgendwas zu nutzen wo dir deine privatsphäere wichtig ist solltest du auf jeden fall noch mehr lesen und mit deinem kumpel schnacken.
<Jondur1> tomreyn: torsocks war bereits installiert und so konfiguriert. allerdings bekomme ich bei "torsocks curl https://ipv4.myip.info/" die Ausgabe: https://nopaste.xyz/?a503319df546d2d9#fwZTztWPhB97NVr7FzshblLYsqIRhGf8iweECPYbR2w=
<le_bot> Title: NoPaste (at nopaste.xyz)
<tomreyn> Jondur1: ggf. ist einfach die namensauflösung temporär fehlgeschlagen, kannst es einfach nochmal probieren. welche ubuntu-version hast du da?
<Jondur1> Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS, bionic
<tomreyn> hmm, komisch, hab ich auch hier und hier klappts. ich würde annehmen du hast vielleicht doch eher "TorPort 9150" in der /etc/tor/torsocks.conf stehen
<Jondur1> tomreyn: torsocks curl Ausgabe bleibt die gleiche. In der conf habe ich TorPort 9050, allerdings noch den zusatz "OnionAddrRange 127.42.42.0/24"
<tomreyn> Jondur1: yo, das ist ok. dann weißt ich leider auch nicht, müsst ihr euch dann zusammen mal anschauen...
<Jondur1> tomreyn: du hast mir schon sehr geholfen, habe durch dich heute einiges gelernt ! mag dich auch gar nicht länger beanspruchen, du hast bestimmt besseres zu tun :D mein kumpel wird mir das bestimmt auch nochmal alles erklären, und Tor nutzen werde ich auch nicht vor seiner Rückkehr
<Jondur1> tomreyn: vielen Dank für alles!
<tomreyn> ;-) gern, bitte!
<alex___> kann mal jemand über mein erstes skript schauen? https://pastebin.com/cvTKwKzF
<le_bot> Title: #!/bin/bash set -o errexit ### # Multisysten Packetquelle ### sudo add- - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<nils_2> starte das skript und wenn es einen fehler hat, wird dir bash schon einen fehler ausgeben
<alex___> hab es mal gestartet, was passiert ist war dass es Multisystem und Google Chrome Ignoriert hat. weil die schon installiert sind! aber ein error hat es nicht ausgespuckt und lief durch!
#ubuntu-de 2020-07-13
<MoblMobl> hi
<MoblMobl> was kann ich bei soetwas machen ?  ich versuche die openCL packete von AMD zu installieren und das ging schief und jetzt hängt da irgendwas drinnen von denen...  ""Paket »amdgpu-pro-pin« ist nicht installiert, wird also auch nicht entfernt."
#ubuntu-de 2020-07-14
<bill_> hello Everybody here
<tuvok> namd
<tuvok> kann mir ma jemanden helfen? ich benötige für ein tool sudo apt-get install libpng12-0
<tuvok> dat paket
<tuvok> Paket libpng12-0 ist nicht verfügbar, wird aber von einem anderen Paket
<tuvok> referenziert. Das kann heißen, dass das Paket fehlt, dass es abgelöst
<tuvok> wurde oder nur aus einer anderen Quelle verfügbar ist.
<tuvok> kommt nur das
<ppq> tuvok, welches tool ist das denn? vielleicht gibt es eine version die so paketiert ist, dass sie in deiner ubuntuversion funktioniert
<ppq> also, die abhängigkeiten die richtigen paketnamen haben
<tuvok> websdr64
<tuvok> ist nen selfmade tool für websdr Funk geschichten :)
<tuvok> auf meinem anderen ubuntu funzt es da scheint es noch drauf zu sein
<ppq> ja, libpng12 wurde erst in 16.10 entfernt
<ppq> in 16.04 sollte das also noch laufen
<tuvok> ich hab bei mir ne 16 drauf gehabt die ich auf 18 geupdated hatte
<tuvok> und jetz hab ich nen anderen pc 
<ppq> such doch mal nach "websdr64 ubuntu 20.04"
<tuvok> wo dann ubunut mint mate 20 drauf is
<ppq> bzw. 18.04 in dem fall
<tuvok> findet man nix
<ppq> ach, mint? ok, da ist vieles anders, da fragst du am besten die mint dudes
<tuvok> das tool is sehr sehr speziel :)
<tuvok> hm oke
<ppq> notlösung wäre, die alte version von libpng12 aus ubuntu 16.04 manuell zu installieren
<tuvok> gibts wahrscheinlich nix in DE
<tuvok> hm
<ppq> kannst du von packages.ubuntu.com runterladen und per dpkg -i installieren
<tuvok> oder http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libp/libpng/libpng12-0_1.2.54-1ubuntu1.1_amd64.deb das da runter zu laden
<ppq> das ist es, ja
<tuvok> ich versuchs mal so
<tuvok> vllt gehts ja
<tuvok> ich heul gleich
<tuvok> ./websdr64: error while loading shared libraries: libcrypto.so.1.0.0:
<tuvok> :D
<tuvok> noch eins
<ppq> tuvok, das ost das paket libssl1.0.0
<ppq> unter 18.04
<tuvok> hmm 
<tuvok> das blöde is halt das der ersteller des tools das mit 1.0.0
<tuvok> compiliert hat
<tuvok> und jetzt bei v20 is /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libcrypto.so.1.1
<tuvok> vllt nen symlink drauf tun vllt reicht das :D
<tuvok> jetz hab ich das mit dem symlink gemacht
<tuvok> das scheint zu funzen ./websdr64: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libcrypto.so.1.0.0: version `OPENSSL_1.0.0' not found (required by ./websdr64)
<tuvok> aber :D
<tuvok> das nächste fehlt :D
<tuvok> so läuft :D
#ubuntu-de 2020-07-16
<tuvok> weiß jemand was an dem screen befehl falsch ist, dass es nicht richtig ausgeführt wird? https://mypastebin.com/G36rTtxg ich habe bei dem screen befehl extra das d weggelassen um zu sehen ob ich im screen lande aber kommt immer "screen terminated" 
<le_bot> Title: MyPastebin - View Paste: G36rTtxg - Description: Untitled - Author: Anonymous - Language: bash - Hits: 3 (at mypastebin.com)
<drc> tuvok: das sieht prinzipiell richtig aus, mit einem anderen Befehl funktioniert das bei mir auch wie erwartet
<drc> sicher, dass das rtl_tcp dauerhaft läuft?
<tuvok> ja
<tuvok> ich habe es auch schon ohne die "" bei den variablen gemacht 
<tuvok> funzt irgendwie nicht
<tuvok> screen -dmS rtlTCP_$band1 rtl_tcp -d0 -p $port1
<tuvok> so funzt es 
<tuvok> mh
<tuvok> also als beispiel
<xc> die Variablen werden in den '' natürlich nicht expandiert
<tuvok> xc deswegen eig in ""
<tuvok> oder is das auch falsch?
<xc> nein "" geht, aber du hast ja trotzdem '' aussenrum
<tuvok> hm
<tuvok> ah geht
<tuvok> danke
<tuvok> obwohl mom
<tuvok> er bindet die variablen nicht ein
<tuvok> sowohl mit "" also auch ohne nicht
<xc> tuvok: mach am Anfang des Skripts "set -x", dann siehst du, was er ausführt
<maredebianum> Hallo, ich habe seltsame Effekte nach einer Migration von 18.04 LTS auf focal 20.04 LTS. 1. Neuinstallation, 2. /home/user rsynced. Immer noch nicht funktionieren Schlüssel (gpg-agent liefert wohl nichts) und in chromium sehe ich ein /tmp/, das es so nicht auf der Platte gibt: <weird>, daher sind downloads zwar gelistet, aber faktisch nicht in /tmp. Auch neu setzen zeigt wohl woanders hin?!? Hatte das schon mal jemand oder 
<maredebianum> grations-Leitfäden?
<maredebianum> evolution konnte auch nicht auf Kalender zugreifen. Einiges scheint am fehlschlagenden key-/password-management zu scheitern, ich muss fast alle gespeicherten Zugänge neu initialisieren (im Browser, evolution, und anderes).
<tomreyn> nach "Hatte das schon mal jemand oder" brach die erste zeile ab
<maredebianum> ...oder gibt es migrations leitfaeden?
<maredebianum> Irgendetwas bei gpg und gnome scheint da nicht zu funktionieren mit der alten konfig, vieles tut aber (window/theme configs z.B.)
<stevieh> migrationsleitfäden.... da solltest du mal den migrationsbeauftragten fragen :-)
<stevieh> ich würde da wetten, dass das was mit snaps zu tun hat, aber sehr viel weiter kann ich da nicht helfen. d.h. neue sachen laufen viele in snaps und die finden die Daten an anderen Stellen.
<tomreyn> da ubuntu 18.04 -> 20.04 upgrades noch nicht supportet sind gibt's vermutlich auch noch keine doku dafür.
<maredebianum> gerne, wenn es da einen fuers fossa-Land gibt
<maredebianum> Installation is Neuinstallation
<tomreyn> ok. mach mal ~/.cache leer als erstes.
<tomreyn> und dann würde ich im sinne des spätfrühjahrputzes mal die dot-verzeichnisse und -dateien im homeverzeichnis ausmisten
<maredebianum> dann installation nach paketliste (halbautomatisch) und home gesynct
<maredebianum> .cache ist beraumt, aber die anderen alle sind puuhh viele und will ich eigentlich möglichst gar nicht händisch schauen ;) find .[a-z]* -type f| wc  sagt 400610
<maredebianum> aber einzelne gingen natuerlich schon zu beraeumen... das post-install home habe ich schon noch
<maredebianum> lol /usr/bin/rm: Argument list too long
<maredebianum> Hm, ~/.local/share/webbrowser-app war verdaechtig voll und sehr alt =rm 
<maredebianum> snaps ist ein guter Tipp, da ist der chromium wohl her?!? Aber wo ist denn da der storage, die meisten settings sind noch aus home (profil etc). ach so und evolution ist auch dabei, damit fand ich auch nicht den download in /tmp . OK, das erklaert einiges, kann man snap killen oder gibt es keine klassischen pakete mehr für die sachen?
<k1l_> ja, chromium kommt jetzt als snap. der sollte aber die daten aus dem home einlesen
<tomreyn> "/usr/bin/rm: Argument list too long" klingt nach kaputten startskripten
<tomreyn> also ~/.bashrc , ~/.(bash_)?profile usw.
<tomreyn> es sei denn du hast wirklich ne zu lange argumentliste manuell übergeben
<maredebianum> Argument list too long kam wegen > 100k files im cache von webbrowser-app
<maredebianum>  AppArmor verhindert Zugriff auf /tmp/ via snap, na toll
<BananaJ0E> hi
#ubuntu-de 2020-07-18
<maredebianum> Moin, ich kann unter 20.04 nicht mehr im Chromium Text selektieren, genauer: in die Zwischenablage bekommen durch Selektion. Ist das ein snap-Feature oder kann ich das irgendwo einstellen? Ich finde es irritierend, wenn copy/paste nicht "normal" funktioniert. Hier läuft gpaste, das alle clipboards abgleichen soll (und das bislang auch tut). Hm, wo ich genauer hinschaue, sehe ich, dass Selektionen in gpaste landen, dann aber
<maredebianum> tion aus anderen Fenstern wieder ganz nach oben kommt (wie ein re-paste). Kann das mit snap zusammenhängen oder wo müsste man suchen?
<k1l_> denke das ist eher ein gpaste problem?
<k1l_> und bist du auf xorg oder wayland?
<maredebianum> Vielleicht, aber warum werden Inputs so unterschiedlich behandelt, ich sehe da erstmal keinen Unterschied zwischen progA und progB. Aber tatsächllich ist gpaste wohl kaputt, weil abstellen des "sync primary"
<maredebianum> das Verhalten ändert.
<maredebianum> wie frage ich x/wayland ab?
<maredebianum> Xorg läuft laut ps
<tomreyn> echo "Session: $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)"
<maredebianum> Session: ubuntu:GNOME (x11)
<k1l_> es sind ja mehrere zwischenablagen, das klassische keykombo ist eine andere als die programme selber durch markieren nutzen
<maredebianum> Da lief auch ein parcellite, das ist jetzt purged und killed.  Herumprobieren zeigt: die relevanten Optionen in gpaste heissen "sync daemon and extension" - D, "primary selection changes history" - H, "sync clipboard with primary selection" - P. Und jetzt habe ich alles an und das Verhalten passt dazu.
<maredebianum> Nun, danke euch, man sollte halt nur ein solches Tool laufen haben, und gpaste war irgendwie kompliziert einzurichten, und früher war parcellite mal das einzig funktionale für gnome mit Tray...
<ludste> ich habe ein paar Fragen zu Lirc, wer kann helfen?
<tomreyn> das findest du frühestens raus sobald du die fragen gestellt hast
<ludste> ok, mach' ich gleich :-)
#ubuntu-de 2020-07-19
<ludste> weiß jemand, warum in der Anleitung zu Lirc von ubuntuusers (https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Lirc/) bei der Installation von lirc man nicht nach Fernbedienung und  Sender (Transmitter) abgefragt wird?
<le_bot> Title: Lirc › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
